#launchpad 2005-01-24
<kiko> carlos, dude!
<carlos> kiko: morning
<kiko> carlos, we had a conversation with martin yesterday
<kiko> essentially, you are blocked now on both him *AND* us :-/
<kiko> could you get pitti on the phone today and talk a bit with him
<kiko> or perhaps IRC is more convenient to him
<carlos> kiko: why am I blocked by Martin?
<kiko> carlos, essentially, we've thought it through, and we think you really should use the buildd output instead of replicating the buildd infrastructure locally.
<carlos> ok, let me finish my current task and will talk with Martin
<carlos> kiko: yeah, makes more sense
<carlos> kiko: but I thought that was a future goal
<kiko> carlos, the main issue is that martin and lamont can sort that out themselves (and they have a better understanding of the packaging/build process, right?) 
<carlos> sre
<carlos> sure
<kiko> and martin will need to do it anyway -- he has no choice for building the language packs
<carlos> ok
<kiko> we'll fit in a phone call with you either today or tomorrow to ensure you guys are all set
<carlos> kiko: sure, but please, ask me before :-) yesterday I was in the university and this afternoon I will also go there (at about 16:45 UTC until 19:30UTC)
<kiko> okay, sure
<kiko> carlos, sorry for waking people up
<carlos> kiko: no, don't worry, it was not so late
<carlos> kiko: we only have one hour of difference with London :-)
<kiko> carlos, yeah, but we didn't get back home very early either
#launchpad 2005-01-30
<bob2> woo
<bob2> bradb: so, yeah, I can't seem to change the severity of bugs I've reported at all
<bradb> bob2: you wouldn't be able to change the severity of 68, because you're neither the maintainer, nor the assignee
<bradb> bob2: and malone doesn't yet know what a Team is
<bob2> bradb: file a bug, or you're already on it?
<bradb> bob2: Pretty much. I wrote a proposal on it: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugTaskManagement
<morgs> sabdfl: hiya
<ddaa> spiv: any chance you  being around?
<ddaa> hu...
<ddaa> wrong chan...
#launchpad 2006-01-23
<mpt> Greetings Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> afternoon mpt 
<ddaa> ALL YOUR BASE-0 ARE BELONG TO MEEEEEEEE!
<ddaa> in one day of hacking
<ddaa> against incredible odds
<ddaa> ddaa codes and starts the bulk baz->bzr conversion system that is going to allow us (maybe) to meet the schedule!!!
<spiv> ddaa: Cool.  Feel like doing an import of Twisted while you're at it? ;)
<lifeless> ddaa: twisted folk think they have fixed their svn bug
* ddaa bites spiv's head off
<ddaa> pft!
<ddaa> arh... to much hair!
<spiv> Heh.
<ddaa> okay men... I've been working for 10h hours at the chronometer... so I'm not going to do anything more... just some final cleanups and then I'm done for today
<ddaa> but thanks for telling me
<ddaa> lifeless: it would be nice if you could start carving some time in your schedule to work on bzr support in importd
<mpt> wakey wakey launchpad.net
<mpt> Awesome, now we have a translation team registering themselves as a ... product
<ajmitch> sounds logical
<lifeless> mpt: you are kidding right ?
<mpt> nuts, my column fixing didn't land in time for the rollout
<mpt> lifeless, why would I be kidding?
<mpt> Launchpad's margins will be a little wonky in Konqueror, Opera, and Safari for the next week
<mpt> I don't think that's worth a cherrypick, is it?
* mpt wonders why chinstrap is ignoring him
<Burgundavia> mpt, regarding the trival editing of bug urls, malone is very bad at this
<mpt> Burgundavia, in what way?
<Burgundavia> mpt, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22052 <-- say I want to go to 22053, it is simple
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 22052: "[live cd]  User 'ubuntu' cannot log in" Product: Ubuntu, Component: UNKNOWN, Severity: critical, Assigned to: tfheen@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: FIXED
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/28632 <---  now go to 28631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28632: "Gnucash fails to load after guile upgrade" Fix req. for: gnucash (Ubuntu), Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed
<mpt> just change the last 2 to a 1
<elmo> mpt: try that :P
<mpt> I just did
<mpt> "This bug has not yet been reported in gnucash (Ubuntu)" looks like an error when it shouldn't, but otherwise it works fine
<elmo> and you don't think what it does is unuseful?
<Burgundavia> mpt, but it doesn't *look* like you can do that
<Burgundavia> so only the informed and the really stupid will discover that
<Burgundavia> everybody else will assume you can't
<mpt> elmo, everything on the resulting page -- subscribing, commenting, marking as duplicate, etc -- is just as easy as it would be if I was in the libpam-mount URL space
<Ubuntuser_Ba> elmo, pvt??
<mpt> Burgundavia, that's a point
<elmo> it'd be really nice if https://launchpad.net/28631 or similar worked
<elmo> Ubuntuser_Ba: eh?
<Ubuntuser_Ba> about my mask
<mpt> elmo, https://launchpad.net/bugs/28631 does indeed work
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28631: "libpam-mount: merge new debian version" Fix req. for: libpam-mount (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Reviewers Team, Status: Fix Committed
<mpt> (ta-da!)
<mpt> but, hmmm
<Burgundavia> mpt, but /+bug/ and /bug/ do not (trivial fix)
<mpt> I'd like to see a 404 report before I believe that anyone tries that
<mpt> I'm against inventing lots of URLs for the same thing, because it makes links less likely to look visited when they should
<mpt> but, but, but
<mpt> maybe we could just stay at https://launchpad.net/bugs/nnn instead of redirecting to the context, if there's only one context
<mpt> that would make the editability look more obvious, Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> mpt, +bug and /bug are not going to be seen as anything but the bug and can be arrived at by editing the longer url, especially +bug
<mpt> maybe even https://launchpad.net/bugs/nnn?distros/ubuntu etc
<Burgundavia> mpt, there is no reason a user should ever run into a 404 when the intent can be reasonable guessed from the url they typed
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/showmebug123damnyoustupidbugtracker
<Burgundavia> I assume that was meant to be humourous?
<mpt> a counterexample
<Burgundavia> yes, but no one is going to type that in
<mpt> i.e., having better things to do to improve Launchpad is a reason
<Burgundavia> at least fix that +bug and bug thing
<Burgundavia> mpt, from #gnome-hackers --> trs81 I'm feeling like pain, so I'll file it via launchpad
<spiv> Personally, I'd like it if the search box on the front page of launchpad accepted bug numbers.  Then I don't need to care about bug URLs...
<mpt> Burgundavia, I know Launchpad sucks terribly
<Burgundavia> spiv, it should accept anything
<spiv> Burgundavia: Sure
<spiv> Burgundavia: But until we have time to reimplement google, this would be a good intermediate step ;)
<Burgundavia> spiv, and we need one search box that works everywhere, in the same way
<mpt> when we have a Malone-wide search, and a Registry-wide search, and a bounties-wide search, and a Rosetta-wide search, we can combine them into a Launchpad-wide search
<mpt> Currently we don't have any of those things
<Burgundavia> mpt, right
<elmo> stub: asuka's cricket is making me deeply unhappy
<sivang> morning launchpad lovers !
<salgado> lifeless: are we going to have a reviewers meeting today?
<lifeless> sorry
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> ELYNNE
<lifeless> let me check the agenda
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> reviwers meeting
<lifeless> roll call ?
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: ping
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<salgado> looks like everybody forgot
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> next meetingm I'd like to move it to Monday, and one hour later
<lifeless> on an ongoing basis
<lifeless> is that ok for you ?
<salgado> 1h later would be worst than is is now. 2h later, on the other hand, would be perfect
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> thats 2200, but to get wed free - ok.
<lifeless> should make it easier for jamesh too
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> review queue status
<lifeless> I have a couple of backlogged reviews I'll do tomorrow
<lifeless> I like spivs suggestion:
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Just a brief suggestion: reviewers should look over Daf's list of common HTML errors in our templates (see his mail titled "HTML validity"), and try to watch out for them when reviewing ZPT code. -- AndrewBennetts.
<lifeless> I wonder if we can write a linter for zpt to catch them ?
<lucas> hi
<lucas> I changed my username on launchpad from 'nussbaum' to 'lucas'
<lucas> I previously had the nussbaum@ubuntu.com email address
<salgado> IIRC, somebody suggested attaching the linter to the test suit, first giving warnings and on a later stage failing the tests of pages that have invalid html
<BjornT> lifeless: pong (sorry, fell asleep...)
<lifeless> BjornT: np
<lucas> do I need to do something special to get lucas@ubuntu.com working instead ?
<lifeless> BjornT: does a shift to monday, and a 2 hour later time work for you ?
<BjornT> lifeless: yes, that works for me
<lifeless> salgado: yah. that sounds good to me. Lets get stevea/kiko to assign someone to that
<lifeless> that way we dont need to care about it in reviews
<lifeless> (after the linter is in place)
<lifeless> so, any calls for help, or new business ?
<salgado> not from me
<BjornT> lifeless: well, i'd like to get my branches reviewed soon. they are assigned to steve and kiko, but neither seem to have time to review them.
<lifeless> BjornT: please reallocate them then, or I can do so this evening
<lifeless> stevea is in the london meeting still AFAIK
<BjornT> lifeless: ok, i'll reallocate them
<SteveA> lifeless: can we have a phone call soon?
<lifeless> SteveA: sure, on my mobile now, or the house phone when lynne is finished
<lifeless> oh, btw guys, pqm is fully updated now
<lifeless> and pqm will push faster than it has been
<SteveA> cool, that's good to hear
<jordi> carlos: I'd swear I did those files
<carlos> jordi, which files?
<TWD> Just a question concerning Launchpad, I've just been filling some bugs out about the latest Dapper live CD, and I've just realised that I've put them in upstream, is there a way to move them over to ubuntu Dapper?
<TWD>  I've tried adding a request for fix in distribution, but only ubuntu comes up, there doesn't seem to be a way to specify Dapper.
<TWD> All help much appreciated
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  use re.escape to prevent process-email from crashing. (r3006)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> so, how do I search for bugs with "something" contained to a comment?
<TWD> thanks dilys
<TWD> eh, dilys, how do you merge a bug? I'm sorry, this is my first real dive into launchpad
<mpt> TWD, first ask for a fix in the distribution, then use "Target fix to releases"
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Allow sftp: branch URLs (Bug 5573) (r3007: Stuart Bishop)
<TWD> OK, thanks
<mpt> seb128, I don't think that's possible
<seb128> :((
<mpt> lifeless, I already reported a bug on spiv's suggestion of hooking up an XHTML validator to the pagetest output, and assigned it to jamesh because it seemed like a jamesh sort of exercise
<mpt> TWD, what do you mean by "merge a bug"?
<TWD> I mean that I filed some bugs for upsteam, when I meant to file them for ubuntu dapper
<mpt> ah, so just do what I said above
<mpt> you can move a request from one product to another, and from one package to another, but not yet from a product to a package
<seb128> bah, luckily most of dups have the backtrace to the summary which works for a query ... good enough for that one :)
<mpt> seb128, you can use "Edit Description" to put stuff you'll need to search for later in the Description :-)
<seb128> good idea
<seb128> I could copy all the comments when they come to the description :l)
<seb128> :)
<mpt> well, yes
<mpt> or at least the useful ones
<jamesh> mpt: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi <- you can use this to get OOPS reports via the web now
<jamesh> mpt: no nice formatting yet though
<mpt> jamesh, sexcellent
<mpt> looks like the most urgent fix is inserting <br>s :-)
<jamesh> we've got SQL statement logs in the latest reports
<jamesh> mpt: at the moment it is serving the raw oops reports as plain text
<mpt> yes, but as text/html rather than text/plain
<jamesh> really?
<jamesh> it doesn't seem to be doing that for me
<mpt> well, it's showing up as a jumble in Safari
* jamesh wonders if it is deciding "no, you didn't really mean to serve as text/plain"
<mpt> yeah, I think so
<mpt> shows fine in Firefox
<jamesh> the code definitely serves as text/plain (for now)
* Kinnison emerges from the email jungle
<Kinnison> g'morning
<mpt> http://diveintomark.org/archives/2004/08/13/safari-content-sniffing
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Revert column widths, as the new widths broke bizarrely in Konqueror + Safari + Opera (bug 28694) (r3008: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> whaaaat
<mpt> I sent that merge request over 24 hours ago
<Kinnison> pqm was catching up iirc
<mpt> No wonder it didn't land in time for the rollout :-)
<jamesh> well, formatting as HTML should solve that problem
<mvo> can someone give me a hint what the messagebox in malone bug #3739 means? "This bug has not yet been reported in update-manager, do you want to report it"? I reassigned that bug from update-manager to update-nottifer (well, changed the source-pkg name)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3739: "When people reload package informations, the screen "new update available" is displayed." Fix req. for: update-notifier (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Michael Vogt, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/3739
<lifeless> mpt: cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Added plural form information for Papiamento (r3009: Carlos Perell Marn)
<jamesh> mvo: that message doesn't appear when you view the bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/3739 or http://launchpad.net/bugs/3739
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3739: "When people reload package informations, the screen "new update available" is displayed." Fix req. for: update-notifier (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Michael Vogt, Status: Confirmed
<jamesh> mvo: it means that the bug has no tasks against the update-notifier source package
<jamesh> s/update-notifier/update-manager/
<jamesh> the message looks more scary than it should
<mvo> aha, thanks
<jamesh> mpt: oops.cgi should have some simple HTML formatting now
<SteveA> jamesh: ooh, oops.cgi
<SteveA> jamesh: can we have a phone call shortly?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  I got a headset yesterday, so we could try voip
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Increase session timeout to 60 days (r3010)
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA> jamesh: that would be good for next week when i'm back in vilnius.  i'll call you on the phone now.
<SteveA> jamesh: is now okay?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<cprov> morning guys
<salgado> spiv, around?
<kiko-zzz> hey there
<daf> mpt_: around?
<salgado> cprov, MirrorManagement question:  In the 'Code Changes' section, there's this line "in a new MirrorProbeRecord row, store complete procedure log within a librarian, set date-created and status properly." that mentions a 'status' column in the MirrorProbeRecord table, but in the schema changes there isn't such a thing. Should this be a column like MirrorDistro{ArchRelease,ReleaseSource}.status?
<jordi> carlos: what you goy asked for last night
<carlos> jordi, did you handled the files from the queue?
<carlos> jordi, they were there...
<jordi> I think I did
<jordi> Although I got some oopses
<carlos> jordi, please, notify that...
<cprov> salgado: yes, it set the status per MirrorDistro[ArchRelease, ReleaseSource] , for CDIMAGES and RELEASE mirrors the status is the own last prober output.
<jordi> carlos: I will, in the evening
<carlos> jordi, thanks
<salgado> cprov, so, the answer is yes, the MirrorProbeRecord lacks a status column?
<cprov> salgado: no, the status is in MirrorDistro[ArchRelease, ReleaseSource] 
<kiko> well
<kiko> you could store the status in the probe record too, as historical data
<kiko> but that's extra
<cprov> kiko: the probe record has the log message and might include several different status since it probes per Mirror including several MirrorDistro[ArchRelease, ReleaseSource] , so proberecord has no clear status
<seb128> " Timeout error"
<kiko> ah, I see.
<seb128> rrraahhhh, I hate launchpad
<seb128> and I've no "previous" button to get my comment back
* seb128 grumpfs
<cprov> kiko: kind of complex, don't know if it is the best we can do 
<kiko> it should suffice for now
<kiko> Kinnison?
<mpt__> daf, barely
<daf> mpt__: re launchpad.css: "color: Orange" -- Orange is not a CSS colour, ok if I change it to #ff6600?
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> daf, go ahead.
<kiko> daf, is that one of the bugs reported yesterday?
<daf> er, no
<daf> just something the W3C CSS validator pointed out
<mpt__> daf, that's fine
<daf> there was one other thing: there's a "display: inline-block" in there
<daf> inline-block is not a valid value
* kiko never heard of inline-block
<mpt__> It's CSS3
<daf> oh
<daf> I thought CSS3 wasn't a standard yet
<mpt__> no, but it does what we want, and is harmless in browsers that ignore it
<daf> ok
* mpt__ wonders if "orange" is in CSS3, and if not why not :-)
<daf> :)
<daf> becuase they haven't had the benefit of your wisdom?
<mpt__> or because one of the WG had a bad experience with a tangerine
<daf> or a satsuma
<ddaa> thanks for unbreaking bzrsyncd
<ddaa> I did not even notice it was broken
<daf> ?
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> I meant: "stub: thanks for..."
<kiko> ddaa, does your importd2bzr branch still fail merging?>
<ddaa> Sorry, I traded a temporary loss of SAN points for an earlier start of the bulk baz2bzr conversion on 10 processors...
<ddaa> So I fear what I'm going to say today is not going to make much sense.
<LarstiQ> Cthulu?
<kiko> stub, any change of cherry-picking the process-mail fix?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: sort of, here it's "RCS imports", but the rules are essentially the same.
<kiko> oh, has it been already
<ddaa> kiko: did not have a chance to try since I sent my mail.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I can imagine a spiraling descent in that game, indeed.
<kiko> ddaa, okay, if you can retry it would be nice.
<ddaa> kiko: do you really mean it? I think it's just not worth spending time on that, it's single use code.
<ddaa> Though, I can send another merge request...
<kiko> ddaa, I'd try with an updated tree, it won't hurt.
<kiko> ddaa, are you aware of OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/tmp/lperr/2006-01-14'
<kiko>  -- ?
<ddaa> kiko: that's what I thanked stub about
<kiko> ah, ok.
<ddaa> maybe in the next days I'll be able to keep tabs on that stuff, but maybe not
<kiko> don't worry about it, I'll nag if necessary
<ddaa> cool, one less thing to worry about. Love that.
<kiko> hey, cool output from today's update-branches!
<ddaa> oh, really?
<kiko> yeah, a lot saner
<kiko> thanks jblack!
<ddaa> it looks I do not receive that mail...
<ddaa> weird
<kiko> that's paradise
<kiko> stub, is update-bugwatches running?
<ddaa> kiko: you from the "ignorance is bliss" school?
<kiko> I believe a certain amount of controlled ignorance is bliss.
<kiko> I don't watch the 8pm news for instance.
<ddaa> I call that spam filtering.
<kiko> it's not really.
<ddaa> War in africa. Tension in middle east. Flood in asia. Corruption here.
<ddaa> Scandal in the USA
<ddaa> it's always the same stuff
<ddaa> just change the names and the dates
<LarstiQ> ddaa: don't forget the kittens stuck in trees.
<kiko> well, some of it is meaningful
<ddaa> kiko: you get to know the meaningful stuff regardless.
<kiko> sometimes
<kiko> I'm often surprised by news that I should have known of.
<ddaa> I'm sometimes surprised by news everybody want me to know of
<ddaa> "cars burning in france!"
<ddaa> hu, yeah? That happens all the time? What's the matter?
<ddaa> "MORE cars burning than usual"
* kiko gets the failure blues
<ddaa> And the fact that these ass-holes actually burnt like a couple of schools and police station almost went unnoticed.
<kiko> I didn't know that.
<ddaa> The interesting bit was: the "Renseignement Gneraux" (the internal french intelligence agency, belonging to the police), guys who _really_ know what they talk about
<ddaa> Published a statement that said, in substance, "our minister of internal affairs is full of shit, these events were NOT organized, islamic groups have NOTHING to do with that. It was SPONTANEOUS and primarily caused by EXCLUSION. You idiot twit minister!"
<ddaa> In slightly softer words, of course.
<ddaa> I mean, just remove the the "You idiot twit minister" and that's about what the statement was.
<kiko> ddaa, let me know if your merge fails again.
<kiko> stub, I'm seeing something which clearly indicates to me that the database is not being refreshed between two standalone tests.
<seb128> is malone broken?
<kiko> the test which is causing problems is likely to be one that I added that does a transaction.commit() and then flush_database_updates() and then logout()
<seb128> trying to edit a bug result in a delay followed by a launchpad internal error
<kiko> seb128, what's the oops?
<seb128> no oups
<seb128> s/oups/oops
<kiko> odd.
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-utils/+bug/16591/+editstatus
<seb128> can you load that pagE?
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: The read operation timed out
<seb128> see :p
<kiko> seb128, yes
<kiko> it may be that one of the servers is horked
<seb128> hum
<kiko> Znarl, elmo, stub: can one of you check if both servers are okay?
<Znarl> kiko : Yes, already checking.
<kiko> thanks.
<LarstiQ> seb128: I could get through in a second attempt after a server error
<seb128> I've retried several time on 3 pages already
<seb128> doesn't work from here
<kiko> you're probably stuck on the wrong server?
<Znarl> Fixed now.
<kiko> Znarl, what was the problem?
<kiko> I'm concerned if this is a recurring problem..
<Znarl> kiko : Python processes stoped responding.
<seb128> yeah, works fine now
<seb128> Znarl: thank you
<kiko> Znarl, can you send launchpad@lists.canonical.com a message with some context and debugging information?
<seb128> kiko: thank you too :)
<Alinux> hi, I would like to ask If there is a packages group to translate to get the main ubuntu gnome interface translated into own language?
<Alinux> I can't translate some menus entries...I can't understand which .po I must translate.
<seb128> Alinux: which one by example?
<Alinux> gnome-panel is translated
<Alinux> but System-->(Preferencies) or (Administration) are not..
<Alinux> and sub menus also.
<seb128> those come from gnome-menus probably
<Alinux> Programmes(translated) --> submenus NOT :(
<Alinux> seb128, only this package?
<seb128> for what you describe yep
<seb128> if you have other example list them
<Alinux>  gnome-menus in Ubuntu Dapper
<Alinux> Translation templates
<Alinux> No translatable templates available
<Alinux> in lauchpad.
<Alinux> seb128, can't find a package.
<WaterSevenUb> alinux, translation templates for dapper will only be ready in february
<Alinux> WaterSevenUb, I#m using breezy
<Alinux> I need this damned menu translations file...
<Alinux> I can't find anything.
<WaterSevenUb> alinux, consider #ubuntu-translators... also, read this http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rosetta-users/2006-January/001188.html
<Alinux> WaterSevenUb, thank you!
<seb128> Alinux: what locale do you use, what menu item is an issue for you?
<Alinux> Georgian  (ka)
<Alinux> not translated menus are in English.
<Alinux> en_GB
<kiko> daf, do you think you could fix this?
<kiko> There were 1 database import violations.
<kiko> You should not import canonical.launchpad.database into:
<kiko>     canonical.rosetta
<Alinux> where I can find main _Colse _Ok buttons translation?
<carlos> Alinux, gtk+
<Alinux> ok I'll search it in lauchpad.
<Alinux> gtk+ - is it exact name of a package?
<Alinux> I'll translate it right now.
<Alinux> carlos, https://launchpad.net/products/gtk is it a right one to start translating?
<carlos> Alinux, not exactly...
<Alinux> https://launchpad.net/products/gtk/+translations this one?
<Alinux> but it is fort hoary... it's a problem?
<Alinux> is it a problem?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/gtk+2.0/+pots/gtk20
<Alinux> carlos, thank you!
<carlos> you are welcome
<Alinux> do yuo know what packege provides "coreutils.mo" package... ? I think it's very important file.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: rs=mark Fix for bug 6430: distribution registrant is not allowed to add a milestone. So distributions couldn't be edited by anybody but admins before; I think this is overzealous, because Soyuz is really concerned with distribution releases. launchpad.Edit on the distribution is a reasonable permission for owners: it allows setting a bug contact, translation team, milestones etc. (r3011: kiko)
<carlos> Alinux, it's a text console application
<carlos> Alinux, and the package is coreutils too
<Alinux> great.
<bradb> stub: Can we turn off Launchpad timeouts in dev mode? They make debugging impossible.
<Alinux> carlos, but it's ony for Hoay right?
<carlos> Alinux, all distributions should have it
<stub> bradb: sure
<Alinux> carlos, what's the main funciton of this package?
<carlos> Alinux, the commands rm, dir, true, sleep, etc...
<Alinux> ah...
<Alinux> but it will be silly idea to translate them :)
<bradb> stub: Setting db_statement_timeout and soft_request_timeout to 0 causes a perma-timeout. What's the right way to change this?
<bradb> I think it was really db_statement_timeout == 0 that causes that, because it tried it before the soft timeout was implemented.
<bradb> s/it tried/I tried/
<stub> bradb: Comment out the entries I think
* bradb tries
<bradb> stub: Seems to work, thanks.
<bradb> stub: So it's safe to comment those entries out in configs/default/launchpad.conf? I can land that with my next malone-smallfixes changes.
<stub> bradb: Sure. If anyone complains, we can sort it out then.
<bradb> Sounds good, thanks
<stub> Leave the testing section alone though, unless you want to fix any breakages ;-)
* bradb stays clear :)
<looksaus> is the date and place of a successor conference to Mataro, Montreal,... already known?
<kiko-fud> anyone ever seen anything like bug 28900?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28900: "Database modificaation in standalone test affects another test when run by PQM" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28900
<SteveA> kiko-fud: could be the sqlobject state leakage that gustavo filed a bug about
<kiko-fud> SteveA, it's very strange.
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> will launchpad pick up an Uploaders: field?
<kiko> Mez, what do you mean by "pick up"?
<Mez> kiko: as in I'd like for launchpad to list the group katapult-dev as the owners/maintainers of the katapult package
<kiko> Mez, well, what happens is that currently, maintainer is a bit of a quagmire (in part because the packages themselves don't make it clear)
<kiko> I would very much like to find a solution to that problem!
<Mez> fair enough
<kiko> I'm just not sure that Uploaders is the way to go
<kiko> I'd need confirmation from kamion/mdz that that's the policy
<kiko> and then it's some bit-swapping from my POV to get it done
<kiko> daf
<kiko> ?
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> so
<carlos> salgado, Hi, around?
<kiko> so
<bradb> kiko: Can you approve my post to launchpad-users@? It has a UI prototype attached.
<carlos> If I have
<salgado> carlos, yes
<carlos> a team that is 'rosetta-admins'
<carlos> and I do rosetta_admins.inTeam(rosetta_admins)
<carlos> I get False
<kiko> bradb, I don't have the password. I suck.
<carlos> shouldn't I get True there?
<salgado> carlos, right
<bradb> kiko: Who can approve it?
<kiko> SteveA can, or I can if you remind me of the password
<salgado> carlos, no, because by definition, only a person is a member of itself, not a team
<carlos> salgado, ok, that's what confused me
<carlos> so I need to check that and also if the person is the own team
<bradb> SteveA: Can you approve my post to launchpad-users@?
<carlos> to know if that person/team has permissions
<carlos> to do something that only one concrete team is allowed to do
<salgado> carlos, the owner will always have the rights to administer the team, even if he's not listed as a member of that team anymore
<carlos> salgado, yeah, but that's not what I need
<carlos> salgado, I have IPOFile.canEditTranslations
<salgado> hmmm, then I didn't understand your question
<carlos> that method tells me if someone has rights or not to edit translations
<carlos> I allow launchpad's admins and Rosetta experts to do that always
<salgado> shouldn't that be a security adapter registered for IPOFile with permission launchpad.Edit?
<lucas> hi, after a username change (nussbaum -> lucas), my lucas@ubuntu.com address doesn't work. are the aliases generated via cron or something ? should I ping somebody ?
<carlos> salgado, hmmm I need to call it from other parts of the code base, it's not a matter of web page access, I'm not sure if that's doable atm
<lucas> (nussbaum@ubuntu.com did work, I expected lucas@u.c to work after the change)
<carlos> lucas, ask elmo
<carlos> salgado, anyway, I have the same problem
<Znarl> lucas : Can you email rt@admin.canonical.com with this request please?
<carlos> Znarl, hi, sorry, I didn't remember your nick... I don't know why I thought it was Karl....
<Znarl> carlos : My name is Karl. 
<kiko> he thought your nick was Karl
<carlos> That was the problem ;-)
<salgado> carlos, you need something like if person.inTeam(lp_admins) or user.inTeam(rosetta_experts): return True ?
<salgado> s/user/person
<carlos> salgado, I have that already
<carlos> salgado, but sometimes, person will be the team rosetta_experts
<salgado> that's weird
<salgado> why do you want to check if a team can edit a translation, if the team itself can't take any actions?
<kiko> bradb, that's pretty cool.
<kiko> however, it unpornetizes
<bradb> sure does ;)
<bradb> It moves the data to where people can see it.
<kiko> bradb, it's stevea material, but I think he's been slammed too many times this week..
<bradb> kiko: this *week*!
<SteveA> bradb: is it moving something from a portlet to the main display?
<kiko> it takes some time to wear off :)
<bradb> SteveA: Yes.
<kiko> SteveA, well, see the patch
<kiko> err, the screenshot
<bradb> SteveA: Can you approve the post to launchpad-users@?
<kiko> it doesn't /just/ do that
<SteveA> screenshot?
<bradb> There are some obvious tweaks missing, e.g., I forgot to add the link to edit the description.
<bradb> SteveA: Yeah
<SteveA> where?
<bradb> SteveA: My post to launchpad-users@ :)
<SteveA> attachments, eh?
<bradb> Message body too big, yeah.
<kiko> why did you use a tiff, bradb?
<kiko> 500kb is too big for a screenshot
<bradb> kiko: Apple.
<carlos> salgado, because we set the importer of a file to the rosetta-admins team for all the translation imported from a distribution
<kiko> if it's larger than 50kb put it on the web and add a link.
<SteveA> 0.5 meg?
<SteveA> use imagemagik or something
<SteveA> to change it to a png
* bradb tries gimp
<kiko> don't post 500mb to a users mailing list
<kiko> err 500kb
<kiko> :)
<bradb> sorry
<kiko> bradb, don't let that detract from the nice solution you produced, though
<bradb> thanks. /me waits for gimp to open.
<bradb> Hm, flickr takes a long while to upload an image.
<bradb> Anyway, lunching right now, but if flickr ever completes this upload, I'll reply with a link to the png.
<bradb> SteveA: Meanwhile, here's a wiki hack: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugPagePrototype
<carlos> btw
<carlos> salgado, how is that this test works?
<carlos>     >>> admins = getUtility(ILaunchpadCelebrities).admin
<carlos>     >>> pofile.canEditTranslations(admins)
<carlos>     True
<carlos> salgado, pofile.canEditTranslations checks the team membership as I just told you
<salgado> carlos, I'd need to see the code of canEditTranslations()
<carlos> salgado, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepYZoU2.html
<DeViLuS> hello everyone
<kiko> hi there.
<DeViLuS> I'm marouane from morocco nice to meet u 
<salgado> carlos, the permission for that pofile is not OPEN, is it?
<carlos> no
<carlos> the test changes it
<carlos> let me show you the whole check
<carlos> s/check/test/
<sivang> ddaa: remmebr what we talked about sets of bugs etc?
<sivang> ddaa: dholbach is filing a bug on that
<sivang> just ot inform :)
<salgado> carlos, >>> c.admin.inTeam(c.rosetta_expert)
<salgado>  True
<carlos> salgado, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenlgb7d.html
<salgado> the admin team is a member (or the owner) of the rosetta_experts team
<carlos> salgado, really?
<DeViLuS> yo ppl what is the subjet ?
<salgado> carlos, yep
<carlos> salgado, we look at the TeamParticipation table, right?
<salgado> carlos, the owner may not have a participation entry
<carlos> oh, right!
<carlos> I forgot that
<salgado> carlos, and in this case, the admins team is the owner of the rosetta-admins team
<carlos> ok, I understand it now
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<mdke_> argh. When I change the status of a bug and include "status description" or something, that does not appear as a comment, and I have to make a separate comment
<ddaa> sivang: sets of bugs?
<sivang> ddaa: err, we talked about possibility to group stuff etc ? you asked if I could follow up to ML and I still haven't...rings a bell?
<sivang> ddaa: havein like "My Lunachpad" in which I add stuff to groups that I want to focus on etc..
<ddaa> Sure, that's something would make sense to me.
<bradb> mdke_: I've already landed a fix for that. Should be rolled out within a week or so.
<ddaa> I'm really bad at remembering all the stuff I raved about at conferences...
<ddaa> usually that's not a problem because other people do not remember either :)
<sivang> ddaa: actually it was here, on the channel , so now I now I'm not the only one (<-s/now/know/) with bad memory :)
<bradb> mdke_: The fix will allow a Real Comment to be added at the same time you change things. ;)
* bradb wonders why staging doesn't seem to have the bleeding edge code to give users a taste of the new feature.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Try to make externalsystem's XML parsing more robust (I have no idea what's causing the problem) (r3012: kiko)
* kiko hangs head
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> morning mpt__ 
<mpt> ok, what does "DDTT" stand for? Neither Google nor acronymfinder.com are any help
<elmo> Debian Developer Temper Tantrum? :-P
<LarstiQ> elmo: haha :)
<mpt> plausible...
<kiko> L O L
<sivang> hey mpt
<sivang> mpt: so you're back to southern hemisphere timezones?
<sivang> (back in .nz)
<cyberix> If the original application wants to develope an application in Launchpad, an application that already exists in Ubuntu, how and what should he do in Launchpad?
<lifeless> pardon?
<LarstiQ> cyberix: you have an application that you would want to register in launchpad, but someone else has already done so?
<cyberix> LarstiQ: I'm just trying to understand how Launchpad works
<cyberix> LarstiQ: With overlapping projects.
<LarstiQ> cyberix: my first reaction was the same as lifeless', we have a hard time understanding what you are asking
<lifeless> cyberix: I'm still not sure what you are asking
<cyberix> Explain me how everything works when a package has two development teams and is included in two distributions
<cyberix> All of which are managed with launchpad
#launchpad 2006-01-24
<cyberix> Will there be one project with multiple groups working around it, or does every developer group and distro create a new project and setup everything from scratch?
<cyberix> I don't understand where these four teams co-operate, and where they don't.
<cyberix> If Mozilla developer community, Netscape, Ubuntu and Suse all used launchpad to develop mozilla.
<cyberix> How would it work
<cyberix> It is not a problem
<mpt> sivang, yes, I've been back in NZ for about a month
<cyberix> I just don't know yet how Launchpad works.
<mpt> cyberix, none of those would be projects, in the way Launchpad uses the word projects 
<mpt> the Mozilla developer community's one would be a product
<mpt> and the various distros would have packages of that product.
<cyberix> Could Netscape then setup a team to work on the product?
<mpt> no, because Netscape is closed-source and Launchpad is for open source :-)
<mpt> but in general, you can set up teams in Launchpad for whatever you like
<mpt> Neither products nor packages are formally associated with teams in Launchpad
<mpt> Rosetta understands teams, because it has translation teams with special permissions
<mpt> but other parts of Launchpad don't use teams, afaik
<cyberix> How does patch management work then?
<mpt> You can attach a patch to a bug report, just as you can in Bugzilla
<mpt> I'm not an expert on that area, but I *think* Launchpad aims to encourage branches rather than patches
<cyberix> But who gets to decide wether a branch or a patch is included?
<cyberix> Well with branches this is ofcourse no problem
<mpt> The maintainer of the product or package
<mpt> e.g. I might come up with a branch for Firefox that puts the toolbar at the bottom of the window
<mpt> and the Ubuntu maintainer might say "ok, that's cool", and merge my branch, and maintain it in Ubuntu Firefox
<mpt> while the Mozilla developers say "that's crack" and never merge it
<mpt> so Mozilla Firefox and Ubuntu Firefox and SuSE Firefox can be maintained in parallel
<mpt> and in the distant future, Launchpad will be able to show you how closely related various branches are
<cyberix> But what, if mozilla product maintainer refuses to confirm a (public domain ;-) branch created by Netscape
<cyberix> Then no packager can include it.
<cyberix> Netscape might have their own packager.
<cyberix> And this could be a spy-ware branch
<mpt> So, it'll be the same as my toolbar branch
<cyberix> Mozilla product maintainer would refuse to accept it for ethical reasons
<mpt> it'll be included in Netscape but nowhere else
<cyberix> But Netscape maintainer would still want to include it.
<mpt> and they would.
<cyberix> But how and where would their branch be hosted?
<mpt> on Launchpad
<cyberix> They would have "mozillawithspyware" product there?
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/somenetscapeperson/+branch/name-of-branch
<cyberix> With maintainer from Netscape?
<mpt> not a product, just a branch
<cyberix> But isn't the product just a bunch of branches then?
<mpt> yep
<cyberix> So what are products needed for?
<cyberix> can't we just have packages that collect a bunch of branches?
<mpt> to say what a branch is a branch *of*
<mpt> so I can say "this funny toolbar branch is a branch of Firefox", and Netscape can say "this spyware is a branch of Firefox", and they can appear on the Firefox product's Branches page
<cyberix> So products are named places of forks then
<mpt> then someone wanting to package Firefox can say "I'd like that branch, and that one, but not that one, and I'd like fries with that"
<cyberix> So prducts are just names for branch collections so it is easier to talk about them.
<mpt> It's like the Linux kernel -- Linus's branch is in the center, but only because he makes good decisions
<mpt> pretty much, yes.
<cyberix> Ok. I'm starting to get this.
<cyberix> -- back to reality --
<mpt> Products are also useful things for handling translations and bounties and support requests.
<mpt> handling -> categorizing
* sivang thinks this should be written up somewhere, if not already is, for the future launchpad-user-docs
<cyberix> I'm not sure about the current status of gnunet and gnunet-gtk packages.
<cyberix> They are auto(?) included from Ubuntu
<cyberix> But I can't work on the translations
<cyberix> I'm also interrested, if they get somehow synced with gnunet svn
<cyberix> I'm just not sure what to do. I can't add them because they are there already, right?
<mpt> Mail rosetta-users, or talk to jordi when he wakes up
<mpt> jordi's our translation organizer person
<cyberix> I mailed, but used different email than my launchpad account so the email got stucked for moderation.
<cyberix> How long will this moderation take. Should I send another email from the right address?
<jordi> hello cyberix
<cyberix> jordi: :-D
<cyberix> jordi: good morning
<jordi> (except it's 00:34 here ;)
<sivang> hey jordi , also working in different timezone?
<cyberix> jordi: good earlyish morning
<jordi> sivang: nope, West Europe TZ
<jordi> cyberix: what's up?
<cyberix> jordi: Can you set gnunet and gnunet-gtk packages up for translation
<jordi> cyberix: are you the author?
<cyberix> No
<cyberix> I'd just like to translate them to Finnish
<cyberix> They tell me "No translatable templates available"
<jordi> cyberix: have a look at this
<jordi> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaNewImportPolicy
<cyberix> Both packages should have such.
<jordi> cyberix: or you can translate the ubuntu templates, after joining the Finnish team
<jordi> cyberix: have you found the templates in rosetta?
<jordi> the ubuntu ones
<cyberix> nope
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/gnunet/+pots/gnunet
<jordi> is this it?
<cyberix> I'd like to translate the dapper one
<jordi> oh
<cyberix> The version in Breezy is very outdated anyway
<jordi> dapper isn't yet imported. It will, but you'll have to wait until February
<jordi> you could start working on it on breezy, and then merge your breezy file in dapper
<cyberix> I could start working on the development template
<jordi> I assume most of it would be valid
<cyberix> it is very close I think
<jordi> yes
<cyberix> They can/will be merged when the dapper one starts to work?
<jordi> can be merged
<jordi> not automatically yet, that will happen in the future
<cyberix> How are the translations committed to upstream svn?
<cyberix> by hand?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> when you finish, you can export your file and send it upstream
<jordi> mpt: thanks for highlighting the channel :)
<jordi> mpt: I was going to close this
<cyberix> I hope this will be automated one day
<cyberix> to avoid redundant work
<jordi> it can't be fully automated, but we will export bzr branches so upstreams can get he updates very easily
<jordi> even automatically
<jordi> but they need to agree of course
<cyberix> How can I get permission to upload the dev-templates for gnunet and gnunet-gtk?
<jordi> is the breezy version very different?
<jordi> cyberix: you should ask the authors if they are ok with it.
<cyberix> breezy version is comlpetely different I think
<cyberix> 0.6 -> 0.7 was almost complete rewrite in architecture
<cyberix> and if they are?
<jordi> if they were, you could work on those and then merge with the new version, when dapper is imported in Febrauary
<jordi> but if talk to upstream about this, I can import GNUnet devel as you wish.
<cyberix> The only problem I can think of is that they are Gnu projects, so they might 1) want people to use the Gnu translation system and, 2) refuse because Launchpad/Rosetta is non-free software.
<jordi> yes
<jordi> I know, that's probably going to be a problem.
<jordi> waiting for the dapper import seems a good idea in the end
<cyberix> But 1) People could still use that one
<cyberix> 2) no-one has to install non-free software to use Lauchpad/Rosetta
<jordi> cyberix: the rpoblem with importing against their will or knowledge is that if the GNU Finnish team is also working on it, you'll duplicate work.
<cyberix> I think FSF is more against installing non-free software than using hidden non-free software e.g. in an ATM machine.
<cyberix> Well I've done more Finnish translation work for GNUnet than the Gnu translation team.
<cyberix> :-)
<jordi> hehe, yeah
<jordi> http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/registry.cgi?domain=gnunet-gtk
<jordi> this is good news
<jordi> they don't require the translation disclaimer
<jordi> cyberix: I need to go to bed.
<cyberix> good night
<cyberix> (actually me too)
<jordi> Should we talk abot this in the morning? Like in 9h from now
<jordi> or mail me
<jordi> nite
<cyberix> night
<cyberix> I'll get back to you
<lifeless> jamesh: ping on the story review for me
<jamesh> lifeless: just about to send the review.  Unless I'm mistaken, this would make it impossible to run an individual page test from pagetests/standalone/, right?
<jamesh> stub: there is a bug report referencing an OOPS ID that doesn't seem to be available on chinstrap.  Are there any OOPS reports that wouldn't be getting sync'd?
<stub> jamesh: I don't think the rsync jobs are sorted yet. The OOPSs should be in /srv/launchpad.net, but arn't. The old location might still be active but won't have OOPS from servers 3 and 4
<jamesh> stub: okay.
<jamesh> the oops in question was OOPS-18A428
<jamesh> looks like the last OOPS for the 18th on chinstrap is from around 12:41
<stub> Without a checksum, we have no way of ensuring the code was transcribed correctly.
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> 7 bits should be more than enough
<lifeless> just add one more digit
<jblack> Would somebody with breezy mind checking the version of postfix they have for me? 
<lamont> jblack: should be 2.2.4-1ubuntu2
<jblack> thanks
<lamont> 2.1.3: warty, 2.1.5: hoary, 2.2.4: breezy, 2.2.8: dapper
<lamont> which fits what's in the archive
* lamont sleeps
<jblack> whoo. mail!
<lamont> jblack: just for giggles, if you want to see if 2.2.8-4 works, that'd be neat
<lamont> (works for me on an hppa/dapper box)
<jblack> I could give that a try tomorrow
<jamesh> jblack: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postfix should also give you the answer about the version numbers
<Den> Any launchpad developers/ maintainers here?
<Den> _anyone_here?
<mdke_> Den, ask your question and hope, or try the mailing list
<mpt> jamesh, what happened to all the Documentation and Websites bugs from bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<jamesh> mpt: nothing
<mpt> that's bad, isn't it?
<mpt> the Ubuntu Documentation team were using Bugzilla fairly heavily
<jamesh> to do a migration, I'd need to know how to map the bugs
<mdke_> argh you didnt move those/
<mdke_> ??
<mdke_> and now we can't use them?
<jamesh> we would need to migrate them before use
<mdke_> you closed bugzilla before doing that?
* mdke_ boggles
<mpt> jamesh, all the Documentation bugs should be migrated to https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/+bugs
<mdke_> mpt, distros/ubuntu/ubuntu-doc?
<jamesh> mpt: all in one product?
<mpt> hmmmm
<mdke_> mpt, distros/ubuntu/ubuntu-docs sorry
<mpt> maybe ubuntu-doc should be a project, and each document should be its own product
<jamesh> here are the existing components: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/describecomponents.cgi?product=Documentation
<mdke_> they don't exist upstream, only in Ubuntu
<mdke_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs
<jamesh> mdke_: having them as one or more products would make more sense in the LP datamodel.
<jamesh> mdke_: you can register bzr branches against products (if you want to use bzr to manage the docs).
<mdke_> we don't use bzr
<mpt> mdke_, they could be used (with a few tweaks) for Ubuntu derivatives, which is why they make sense as products
<mdke_> k
<mdke_> ok, you guys can sort it. I'll just go and wonder how bugzilla can have been closed when not all the bugs were exported
<mdke_> website bugs are quite important too
<jamesh> mpt: well, if you tell me how you want the bugs mapped, I'll do the migration
<mpt> heh, I was just about to suggest you and mdke sort it :-)
<jamesh> s/mpt/mdke/ then :)
<mpt> mdke_, Bugzilla's been closed for nearly a week and you didn't notice?
<jblack> kiko: Up by any weird twist of fate?
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I specify that a bug applies to dapper?
<PenguinOfDoom> Or is this not what "distribution" field is for?
<mpt> PenguinOfDoom, once the bug is reported, click "Target to Release" and choose Dapper
<PenguinOfDoom> Malone is byzantine :P
<jamesh> mpt: is there a clear separation between "admin request" website bugs and "content" website bugs?
<jamesh> mpt: given that the admins are using RT to manage requests now
<jamesh> mpt, mdke_: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess/DocumentationProduct <- make a decision and fill in the table
<mpt> jamesh, that depends on who's making the changes, I suppose
<jordi> cyberix: hey
<mpt> Except for the wiki, the Ubuntu Web sites aren't open source, so they don't really belong in Launchpad
<jordi> cyberix: I don't see your rosetta-users post in the moderation queue
<jordi> cyberix: oh, I see it as a bounce. There's something wrong with your post.
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  We can leave out the website ones for now.  Should be pretty easy to decide how to map the documentation bugs though
<mdke_> mpt, ubuntu.com is on a moin wiki too tbh
<mdke_> oh you mean the process isn't open source
<jamesh> mdke_: some of the websites product bugs are things like "SSL certificate broken for xxxx.ubuntu.com", which these days is more appropriate for RT
<mdke_> jamesh, sure, but that isn't advertised to the users, and they can't see it's been reported. In fact I was wondering myself if they were on that one
<mpt> It's to need a Canonical password to see bugs about *.ubuntu.com
<mdke_> mpt, can you do the table? I've marked some as "not needed" because the documents don't exist. as for the others, I don't know how Launchpad targets work well enough
<mpt> It's odd to need one, rather
<mpt> mdke_, sure
<mdke> thanks
<jamesh> if you want to keep the current categorisation, please create the project and products as well as entering their names into that table
<mdke> yeah, that is why I left them
<mdke> we'll also need new ones for dapper: faq guide disappears and becomes "desktop guide" and "server guide"
<mdke> mpt, actually wrt Documentation/Installation, you might ping Kamion, there is documentation for the debian installation program that people sometimes file bugs against, iirc
<jamesh> mdke: there is no migration issue for these new products though
<jamesh> mdke: anyone can create them
<mdke> no, no migration issue
<mdke>  [08:18:15]  < mpt> mdke_, Bugzilla's been closed for nearly a week and you didn't notice?
<mdke> i kinda noticed that my bugs weren't there, but I presume they had been imported but didn't belong to me anymore
<lifeless> jamesh: so
<jamesh> lifeless: yes?
<jamesh> mdke: when you say "not needed" and "not needed yet", are you saying you want me to ignore those bugs?
<jamesh> and leave them in bugzilla?
<mdke> jamesh, i mean the documents don't exist
<mdke> so yeah
<jamesh> mdke: there are no bugs filed on them?
<mdke> if there are, they are on the wrong component, I'll have to check
<lifeless> jamesh: jamesh standalone page tests
<mdke> jamesh, there are some, perhaps we can pull them into where General goes?
<lifeless> jamesh: I think we should either make them really standalone with db reset and clearing
<lifeless> jamesh: or we should treat that dir as a story
<jamesh> mdke: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?product=Documentation&component=Admin+Guide&component=Installation+Guide&component=Quick+Guide&component=User+Guide
<lifeless> wowsers THATS a URL
<mdke> yeah i see em
<jblack> lifeless: I'm having difficulty with MockJobManager. Can you take a look at lib/supermirror/tests/testmirror.py? 
<jamesh> lifeless: I agree.  I'd suggest making them standalone
<mdke> bblm
<jamesh> lifeless: there are 152 tests under pagetests/standalone/, and when working on a particular branch I usually want to run only one or two tests from that directory
<jamesh> running an entire story isn't so bad for the other page test stories, since they are a lot shorter
<jamesh> (and are intended to have order dependencies)
<jamesh> mdke: we can easily map multiple bz components to a single LP product if that's the issue
<jamesh> e.g. map the bugs in those components to the same one as the Documentation/General one
<lifeless> jamesh: ok. I'll mail lp to confirm this, and assuming its good do it
<mdke> jamesh, good, I've updated the wiki page accordingly. i'll leave the others to mpt, I'd rather something who is more familiar with LP than me decide whether to go with the distros/ubuntu or products/ubuntu-doc approach
* mdke gets all confused with the upstream/downstream relationship
<lifeless> jblack: be with you in a minute
<jblack> ok
<lifeless> jblack: ok
<lifeless> jblack: I art here
<jblack> Thou are here! 
<jblack> Ok. so on chinstrap in the expected location, I have a current sm-ng
<lifeless> yup
<jblack> if you look at lib/supermirror/tests, you'll find testmirror.py
<jblack> in that, you'll find testDoublelock
<jblack> testDoublelock is supposed to lock, then lock again, causing an error condition that I'm attempting to duplicate
<lifeless> why do you want a Mock manager here ?
<jblack> Because I'm testing main
<jblack> My idea is to make a mock manager, start up main, which will make another mockmanager.
<lifeless> well
<jblack> I.E. Lock, then main tries to lock again.
<jblack> that should fail, because its already locked, and I can make sure that main handles the exception properly
<lifeless> the mock manager was used so that we could test the ui without having stuff really happening
<jblack> exactly.
<lifeless> so, are you testing the UI, or testing the manager ?
<lifeless> oh, I see
<lifeless> so you want to test that 'main handles a failed lock correctly' ?
<jblack> Yup.
<jblack> I'm trying to do this with a static attribute to emulate lockfiles.
<jblack> You can see that in the mockmanager class... 
<jblack> except it doesn't work.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> see they are not really static when you access them like that
<lifeless> do 'MockJobManager.locked = True'
<lifeless> in the lock() method.
<lifeless> then it will behave like a static member
<jblack> Ahh. What do I do with the.. for lack of a better phrase, declaration? 
<lifeless> the declaration is fine
<lifeless> just dont ever assign to it as 'self.locked' or it will convert it to a member variable
<lifeless> for clarity, I suggest you never refer to it as self.locked at all
<jblack> Gotcha.
<lifeless> if I understand it correctly this happens because 'self.FOO = bar' calls setattr(self, 'FOO', bar)
<spiv> lifeless: that is correct.
<lifeless> spiv: first principles are wonderful things
<jblack> And that takes precedence. I get it
<lifeless> jblack: exactly.
<jblack> Whoo! Failures. 
<lifeless> gotta love those failures.
<jblack> Actually, I do.
<spiv> I wouldn't say that it "converts" it to a member variable, exactly.  Just the instance attribute overrides the class attribute, just the same as a subclass can override a parent class's attributes.
<lifeless> oh I was being serious
<spiv> Well, not precisely the same, I guess, but anyway...
<jblack> Of course now all my mock tests fail now... :)
<lifeless> spiv: pedant. pedant pedant. see the pink icon in the corner
<spiv> pink icon?
<lifeless> spiv: well panthers are endangered
<jblack> thanks lifeless
<spiv> lifeless: Ah.
<triceratops> I want to fill a bugreport against ipodder (universe) but it isn't registered in malone yet. 
<lifeless> oh sweet.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/lifeless/+packages
<lifeless> that is damn useful
<lifeless> now if only it showed debian versions
<lifeless> Kinnison: is that planned ? ^^
<triceratops> May someone please import ipodder in malone.
<spiv> triceratops: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ipodder
<spiv> triceratops: It seems to be there.
<sivang> morning guys
<spiv> triceratops: What did you do to look for it?
<triceratops> spiv: Strange, i searched for ipodder bugs via https://launchpad.net/malone and it says: "No products matching ipodder were found. You can register a new product."
<spiv> triceratops: Ah, there's no ipodder product, but there is a package.
<spiv> triceratops: So I found it by searching on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<daf> hmm, perhaps /malone should search source packages too
<spiv> daf: Yeah, I'm thinking that.
<lifeless> spiv: can we have a quick phone call ?
<spiv> daf: Given that the majority of our users atm are looking for packages, not products...
<spiv> lifeless: Sure.
<daf> spiv: exactly
<daf> spiv: ideally, it would also look through binary package names and return the corresponding source packages
<triceratops> spiv: I would asume that most people would look at https://launchpad.net/malone for bugs first rather than using your way
<jamesh> triceratops: Launchpad keeps track of both products (what upstream developers produce) and packages (deb or rpm versions of a product produced by a particular distribution)
<jamesh> triceratops: in this case, ipodder the product isn't registered with LP, but ipodder the Ubuntu package is.
<triceratops> spiv: I would bet for that most people will go from launchpad directly to malone by pressing the menu item bugs, didn't you think so?
<daf> ooh, I see that SelectResults.__len__'s days are numbered
<Kinnison> lifeless: I'm not sure about the UI
<triceratops> jamesh: For novice users this is irritating due to the fact that most of them don't know about the difference between a product and a package. Plus, the menus in launchpad are the first starting point most people will choose the bug menu item which is offered at this place. So it's more a matter of usability / menu prompt.
<jamesh> triceratops: noted.  there are plans to improve the UI
<triceratops> jamesh: Whilst we are on improvement... :) Is there a way to have a date listed when a bug was reported, better would be to sort the listed bugreports by date. I'm missing this a bit, its always needs a bit fizzeling to list all bugreports step by step to find a date...
<jamesh> triceratops: at the top of the bug list, there is a box where you can ask to sort them newest first or oldest first
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(lifeless/#launchpad) so, the proposal is - standalone tests will become really standalone
(lifeless/#launchpad) pros: no more sideeffects between tests in that dir
(lifeless/#launchpad) cons: ~3 minute speed hit at this point I estimate
(kiko/#launchpad) lifeless, you said something about jamesh?
<bradb> mpt: A bug contact is a person who gets email about all new bugs filed on something. There is zero or one for a product, zero or one for a distribution, and zero, one, or more for a package. Product/distro contacts are protected by permissions. Anyone can make themselves a package bug contact for any package.
<lifeless> kiko: the branch I have that makes running stories always work turned the standalone tests into a monolithic block.
<lifeless> kiko: jamesh likes running single tests from within the standalone group - quite reasonably.
<lifeless> kiko: so I want to support that use case.
<kiko> jamesh, uhm
<kiko> lifeless, uhm
<kiko> I am totally NOT okay with regressing running-of-a-single-test in standalone/ if that's what we are talking about
<kiko> that's one thing which saves me HOURS a day
<lifeless> kiko: relax dude
<mpt> bradb, so a bug contact's bugs report is /people/someone/+bugs/contact or something like that?
<salgado> cprov, spiv will send me what he has and I'll move on with the review
<mpt> bugs for things you are a bug contact for
<lifeless> kiko: we are avoiding that regression
<cprov> salgado: good idea
<lifeless> kiko: jamesh picked it up during review
<kiko> lifeless, i'm surprised it even got to review there -- that's one of the most important use cases for the test suite.
<kiko> (from a developer's point of view)
<lifeless> kiko: its a totally untested use case.
<bradb> mpt: Maybe just one level deep like all the other reports, e.g. +packagebugs.
<lifeless> kiko: but thats beside the point, I am now special casing 'standalone' 
<kiko> okay
* mpt 's brain hurts at the idea of making tests for the test suite itself
<lifeless> so the question is, is it special cased as 'each test has db setup/teardown', or it is special cased as 'well its a story that is able to be split into bits'
<kiko> lifeless, I think the former.
<lifeless> the former has the pros and cons I listed above
<lifeless> if you are hip with them, I'll finish the new tests and punt it back for review
<lifeless> sweet.
<kiko> right.
<kiko> are there any other hidden regressions?
<lifeless> not that I'm aware of
<kiko> I mean, what does your branch change in terms of the design?
<lifeless> of course, if there are other untested features, who knows
<bradb> mpt: I'm guessing this report will show which packages the user is a bug contact for, and will allow per-package filtering.
<kiko> is it conceptually just adding setup/teardown to each test?
<kiko> bradb, if you use the table view, the user can decide on how he wants to group..
<lifeless> at the ui level, stories are now directly addressable -
* kiko votes for the return of the table view
<bradb> me too
<kiko> (optionally)
<lifeless> './test.py lib branches' will run the branches story end to end
<kiko> sweet!
<mpt> kiko, then organize the politics to unsqueeze our page layout, please :-)
<lifeless> './test.py lib xx-foo-bar.txt' will run xx-foo-bar.txt wherever it exists *except* if it is part of a 'story', because stories are now not able to be randomly split up
<bradb> user liberation army revolt?
<mpt> but, you don't need a table to sort bug lists by package
<lifeless> (that random splitting being the bug I am fixing)
<kiko> lifeless, that's correct
<mpt> just a checkbox as I said a few minutes ago
<kiko> fancy mpt asking for additional checkboxes
<kiko> okay
<lifeless> kiko: in underlying design terms it changes the stories from being testsuites to being testcases, which has the desired effect.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> and the standalones?
<lifeless> kiko: and that is where the standalone regression came in, which I am just fixing.
<lifeless> standalones will remaing a testsuite, but the contents will now be PageTest instances
<bradb> I'll show you guys a prototype in a bit. I need to eat first, etc.
<kiko> lifeless, okay, cool.
<kiko> lifeless, anything else on this topic?
<kiko> jblack, ping?
<lifeless> nope, I have what I need.
<jblack> PONG
<kiko> lifeless, I'll know when this lands, right?
<jblack> Heh. Pong.
<kiko> jblack, hey dude
<kiko> jblack, I need an idea of what times your script failed to reach the server.
<lifeless> kiko: yes, I will be mailing the lp list when it lands, as people have to know to use such features
<kiko> great.
<lifeless> mpt: TDD - *everything* is tested.
<lifeless> mpt: test suites are just code.
<jblack> I don't have the emails here anymore. They'll be in the launchpad-errors list archives though
<mpt> "TDD"?
<lifeless> test driven design
<kiko> jblack, can you fish some out so we can start waving them around the datacenter logs?
<jblack> If you ignore the ones that report mirror failures (Those look like @BZR_ERROR) and failed to locks, the ones that remain are those.
* jblack looks to see if there's an archive for them
<kiko> jblack, cool. grab some and tell me/stub
<kiko> there is an archive, sure
<jblack> http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060116/019389.html
<kiko> ddaa, is optional-branch-title essential for the 30th deadline you have?
<kiko> jblack, can you pick one that didn't happen on tuesday?
<jblack> http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060116/019575.html
<kiko> jblack, could that be, I wonder, a timeout?
<kiko> the latter one I mean
<kiko> do you have one in which self.fp is None on a day other than tuesday?
<jblack> Much further than this, and we get into bugs on the supermirror side.
<jblack> So actually, its not as bad as I thought.
<kiko> I want to seene in which self.fp is none on a day other than tuesday
<kiko> tuesday morning was rollout
<lifeless> kiko: no, its not
<lifeless> (not essential that is)
<kiko> hmmm?
<jblack> All the sudden I can't get in to the list.
<lifeless> 00:03 < kiko> ddaa, is optional-branch-title essential for the 30th deadline you have?
<lifeless> ^^^ no.
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> bradb, did jamesh/kinnison answer your question on
<kiko> Subject: How do I get from BinaryPackageName to DistroSourcePackage?
<kiko> 
<kiko> -- 
<kiko> ?
<jblack> I'm going to bed. Kiko, I'll look it over closer when I get up.
<jblack> Give you pretty numbers and stuff. 
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> thanks jblack 
<kiko> and get URLs in the output
<kiko> it's hard to debug without them
<jblack> There's only one url for that type of error. :) 
<kiko> really?
<kiko> what's that?
<jblack> Really
<jblack>                'branchlistsource': (str, "http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/supermirror-pull-list.txt"),
<jblack> Well, there's another kind of error actually, now that I think about it.
<jblack> The branch detector can bomb too. I forgot to take care of that one.
<jblack> You won't see any more urllibOpener or branchStreamToBranchlist (both are supermirror-pull-list errors) errors, as I've hidden them away.
<kiko> cool.
<jblack> I'll trap the branch detector ones after I wake. Thats not so common.
<jblack> Though they'll become increasingly less uncommon over time
<jblack> I suspect ddaa watches for those and prunes the list
<kiko> right
<jblack> Because I see each one of those only once or twice and they magically disapear
<kiko> jamesh?
<lifeless> night all
<lifeless> I'll tweak story on monday
<bradb> kiko: Haven't read that email yet. Reading now.
<kiko> night lifeless 
* ddaa comes back from lunch
<ddaa> I heard you guys talking about me
<kiko> it was only good things
<ddaa> kiko: optional-branch-title is orthogonal to importd2bzr (that's the Jan. 31st deadline) but it's important for supermirror-sftp that spiv will put only RSN. Important as in "bugs will be filed within one hour if it's not fixed".
<kiko> all right.
<kiko> talk to daf about it, but it's not 0-day priority to me unless you make great waves about it
<ddaa> jblack: I'm not doing any cleanup on the branch list...
<ddaa> kiko: it's about one notch below "the sky will fall over if it's not done by next week".
<daf> sounds important
<daf> (I'm not really here -- making lunch)
<ddaa> It just means we'll get some really wrong stuff in UI, and some incorrect (but easy to fix) entries in the DB.
<spiv> ddaa: So..
<kiko> spiv, you got mail fwded from me from ddaa
<ddaa> spiv: maybe we can have a meeting with daf about that when he comes back from lunch?
<spiv> ddaa: Well, the thing is we can cheat a little.
<ddaa> Increase DB incorrectness to increase UI wrongness?
<ddaa> hu.. I mean "decrease UI wrongness"
<spiv> ddaa: In that the #1 thing is to not break existing functionality -- so it doesn't matter too much if initially the pages in lp for sftp branches don't work, so long as all the other pages (e.g. ones that already exist and list branches) work.
<spiv> Although maybe that's not significantly easier than fixing all pages.
<ddaa> I guess it sounds reasonable, but I do not like the idea of having broken pages popping up as people start pushing.
<ddaa> IBM phone call
<spiv> Me either, but it's less bad than them not being able to push at all :)
<ddaa> I think we would need to be more specific. Depending on how much you can (or cannot) reasonably make-up for it, it might be reasonable to delay push sftp for a one or two weeks.
<ddaa> It's important functionality but it's not critical.
<ddaa> thus my suggestion for a meeting with daf.
<ddaa> also, my branch fixes a few related but not-really-critical issues.
<ddaa> like displaying the SM URL for a branch.
* ddaa goes out to prepare the meeting
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<daf> ddaa: I'm back
<ddaa> daf: spiv: #canonical-meeting?
<bradb> kiko: Do you want to drive-by the filebug package guesser patch when I've cleaned up the diff a few minutes from now?
<kiko> bradb, maybe
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I need help to request a fix upstrema in malone
<crevette> :)
<kiko> heh
<crevette> first time I'm doing it
<crevette> :)
<crevette> i clicked "Upstream'
<crevette> and I choose the faulty software
<kiko> very good so far
<crevette> but malone said  me "CAUTION !!  WARNING!!! error appeared"
<crevette> :)
<kiko> that's a bug.
<crevette> total destruction
<crevette> :)
<kiko> matsubara may know about it. matsubara?
<kiko> crevette, what's the oops ID?
<crevette> OOPS-19D394
<crevette> for bug https://launchpad.net/products/xchat-gnome/+bug/28995/+upstreamtask
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28995: "x-g doesn't follow color settings" Fix req. for: xchat-gnome (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<crevette> ups
<crevette> sorry
<matsubara> crevette: what was the product you requested a fix in?
<crevette> xchat-gnome
<crevette> I've open the bug upstream 
<crevette> and wanted to add a watch on it form malone
<crevette> from
<matsubara> crevette: it seems you've run into bug 5757, could you confirm that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5757: "Oops from making a second fix request for the same product" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/5757
<kiko> one day matsubara might even fix that!
* kiko will declare public holiday
<crevette> yep
<crevette> but i don't really understand 
<crevette> what means "second fix request for the same product"
<kiko> bug 2788
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2788: "videolan and ubuntu-doc imports failed ('R' not implemented)" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: David Allouche, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/2788
<crevette> I did exactly what Nicolas explained in the first comment
<crevette> what should I enter in product ? 
<matsubara> crevette: the bug was already open with a request in xchat-gnome product. 
<matsubara> crevette: it should give you a nice message like: "this request is already placed for that product", instead of crashing.
<crevette> I really don't understadn
<crevette> hum ok
<kiko> hey ddaa 
<ddaa> kiko: in meeting...
<kiko> k
<bradb> kiko: Should I send you the diff? (12 files changed, 190 insertions(+), 61 deletions(-))
<kiko> bradb, pastebin it
<bradb> ok
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQeBbWK.html
<bradb> kiko: Commenting out the timeouts makes pdb debugging possible again. stub suggested the commenting out as the way to fix it.
<kiko> ok
<kiko> bradb, queryByName is a strange method name
<kiko> isn't the standard getByName?
<bradb> get and query mean different things
<kiko> perhaps
<kiko> but this returns an object or none
<kiko> so that seems to be get to me
<bradb> That's what query means. ;)
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> can you list prior art in our codebase?>
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/bugtask.py:            release = getUtility(IDistroReleaseSet).queryByName(
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/database/binarypackagename.py:    def queryByName(self, name):
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/database/distrorelease.py:    def queryByName(self, distribution, name):
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/database/sourcepackagename.py:    def queryByName(self, name):
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/binarypackagename.py:    def queryByName(name):
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/distrorelease.py:    def queryByName(distribution, name):
<bradb> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/sourcepackagename.py:    def queryByName(name):
<kiko> and for getByName()?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ greppy "def getByName" | wc -l
<bradb> 23
<kiko> interesting.
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ greppy "def getByName(" | wc -l
<bradb> 13
<kiko> so what does this mean I wonder?
<bradb> We seem to not follow conventions though. Python seems to use "get" the way Zope 3 uses "query", and Launchpad code seems to do both.
<kiko> inconsistency already exists? :)
<kiko> which way do you believe in?
<bradb> I'm used to "query" meaning return None if the object doesn't exist, and "get" meaning raise an exception.
<bradb> I'd prefer that, but I'm sure it can be argued either way.
<kiko> I see.
<spiv> For bonus points, SQLObject automatically creates "byName" if you set "alternateID=True" on the name column.
<spiv> (on the content object itself, not the set, of course)
<kiko> right, I was about to say this is in the set
<spiv> Yeah.  Just a little something to add to the confusion.
<spiv> I think SQLObject is slowly moving towards making that sort of thing be methods of the column attribute, which is cleaner than auto-generated methods.
<spiv> Anyway, I'll let you get back to talking about real stuff :)
<kiko> stub don't call me padrino
<kiko> hey mpt
<kiko>              <li>
<kiko>                <a href="/products/launchpad-cal/+bugs">Calendar</a>
<kiko> +            </li>
<kiko> +            <li>
<kiko> +              <a href="/products/soyuz/+bugs">distribution management</a>
<kiko> doesn't that look inconsistent capitalization?
<kiko> look like
<daf> it does
<kiko> weird.
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadCapitalization
<kiko> that was mpt's patch, though.
<daf> hmm
<kiko> I just filed 28999
<kiko> darn.
<kiko> I so wanted 29k
<daf> maybe you can get 29292
<janimo> is switching to bzr for world imports planned in the same time with soyuz rollout?
<mgalvin> before i open a bug i thought i would explain this... i opened a bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/28660 but it does not show up in my reportedbugs list https://launchpad.net/people/mgalvin/+reportedbugs
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28660: "hal does not recognize writing capability of firewire CD drive" Fix req. for: hal (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Martin Pitt, Status: Needs Info
<mgalvin> might this be a known issue b/c of the migration or something?
<bradb> mgalvin: It's a known issue.
<mgalvin> bradb: k, thanks
<janimo> hey, I created a new project (Xfce) can I add an existing product to it?
<janimo> add a product does not allow me to chose from existing ones, I must enter the details from 0
<janimo> I have the thunar product already regsitered and would like to add it to the xfce project
<janimo> also, can products be deleted - there's one called xfce but it should be a project instead
<bradb> mgalvin: bug 4201 for the +reportedbugs + Needs Info status bugs not showing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4201: "Bugs with NeedInfo status should be displayed on open bugs query." Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Needs Info http://launchpad.net/bugs/4201
<bradb> mgalvin: bug 28697 is a related problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28697: "Bug lists should show current search filter" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28697
<mgalvin> bradb: thnx a lot, i will keep an eye on those :)
<bradb> no prob
<daf> janimo: you can set the project here: https://launchpad.net/products/thunar/+edit
<janimo> daf, thanks
<daf> it's the "Edit Product Details" link
<janimo> when is the switch to bzr imports due?
<daf> bradb: yo
<bradb> daf: hi
<daf> I can't work out where sourcepackage-bugs.pt is used
<daf> given that it's not used for, e.g. /distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bugs
<bradb> daf: It's used to list bugs on the confusingly named ISourcePackage.
<bradb> daf: e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/warty/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bugs
<daf> ah
<daf> bradb: I'm comparing
<daf> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bugs
<daf> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/warty/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bugs
<daf> the former shows bug 1, the latter shows bug 1 and bug 5
<daf> why would that be?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1: "Microsoft has a majority market share" Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5: "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Dafydd Harries, Status: Fix Committed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<daf> yeah, shut up
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> Ubugtu has a rough time. when he's not saying anything people complain and when he does people complain :-P.
* bradb looks
<bradb> daf: Because bug #5 has only a task targeting it to be fixed in warty.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5: "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Dafydd Harries, Status: Fix Committed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<bradb> That situation can't happen in production. The sample data is corrupt.
<daf> ahh
<daf> this reminds me of my idea to generate the sample data through Python code
<daf> anyhow, thanks
<bradb> daf: I much prefer using Python code to generate sample data too, FWIW. ;)
<bradb> kiko-fud: How the filebug package guesser patch looking?
<bradb> s/How/How's/
<kiko-fud> bradb, I looked at it. I think it's generally okay. salgado needs to look at the vocab changes.
<bradb> Ok, I'll bug salgado about the vocab changes, thanks.
<bradb> salgado!
<salgado> me? why me?
<bradb> salgado: kiko-fud suggested you sign off on the BinaryAndSourcePackageNameVocabulary at: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQeBbWK.html
<bradb> salgado: Do you have a few mins to spare to look at it? I can provide context.
<salgado> I can't do that right now. I'm reviewing cprov's branch
<bradb> ok
<bradb> salgado: Can I ping you about it in about two hours?
<salgado> I don't think I'll have it finished in 2h. I still have almost 6000 lines to review
<bradb> Madness.
* bradb & # lunch
<lamont__> jblack: fresh dapper install on an i386 box, with postfix 2.2.8-5, can't reproduce the really funky 2nd errors you were getting...
<ddaa> OH MY GOD
<ddaa> importd on production is working because
<ddaa> of a bug in the python2.4-subversion packaging!
<kiko> bradb, do you find it possible that we issue 580 queries for a single request?
<kiko> ddaa, you mean a FEATURE
<daf> kiko: what was that you said about O(n) being bad?
<kiko> as in database queries
<ddaa> kiko: no, there are leftover .pyc and .pyo files in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-package/svn/ without associated py file...
<kiko> daf, I need a blanket and my barbies now
<ddaa> the correspond to an API change that breaks cscvs
<daf> ddaa: that's awesome
<kiko> no it's not
<daf> in a really bad way
<ddaa> that's HORRIBLE!
* ddaa wimpers
<kiko> daf, can you, just to double-check me, say how many db queries /malone issues to render a single page?
<daf> sure thang
* kiko o/~ they got a ranch they call.. number 51 o/~
* ddaa wonders how high on his "top-priority must fix now" scale fixing that should be...
<ddaa> like, should I rollout Kamion's patch before fixing that?
<ddaa> knowing that I cannot run the test suite here...
<daf> kiko: can't see it all 'less you're flying by
<ddaa> but it will probably work in production...
<ddaa> kiko: what do YOU think???
<kiko> ddaa, I think we should revert to using an older version of pysvn.
<kiko> potentially including it in our tree.
<ddaa> well... the thing is that the fuck up comes from I asked elmo to upgrade the importd hosts to breezy...
<daf> kiko: I count 421
<kiko> oh I feel much better now daf
<daf> me too
<daf> hmm, several of those seem to be blank
<daf> grepping those out yields 366
<daf> 26 of those are END
<daf> still not good
<ddaa> kiko: you really want me to ask elmo to _downgrade_ the TWO python/svn bindings we use on the 6 concerned systems? Then the issue is that I cannot run the test suite unless I downgrade here too...
<kiko>      43  launchpad@launchpad_dev LOG:  statement: SELECT Person.id, Person.defaultrenewalperiod, Person.pos
<kiko> tcode, Person.subscriptionpolicy, Person.teamowner, Person.merged, Person.displayname, Person.password, Per
<kiko> son.name, Person.familyname, Person.datecreated, Person.calendar, Person.teamdescription, Person.givenname,
<kiko>  Person.country, Person.addressline2, Person.addressline1, Person.city, Person.emblem, Person.hackergotchi,
<kiko>  Person.phone, Person.defaultmembershipperiod, Person.timezone, Person.province, Person.karma, Person.organ
<kiko> ization, Person.homepage_content FROM Person WHERE  ((Person.name = 'admins') AND (Person.merged IS NULL)) 
<ddaa> I think it would be simpler just to fix cscvs...
<kiko> ORDER BY displayname, familyname, givenname, name
<kiko> that is 43 times that same query.
<kiko> I wonder which one timed out. 
<daf> no way
<ddaa> assumping it can be done simply...
<kiko> ddaa, let me privmsg you on this 
<daf> kiko: also 43 of SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Person WHERE ((Person.name = 'admins') AND (Person.merged IS NULL))
<daf> probably not a coincidence
<kiko> probably not.
<kiko> how can we make this hurt less, I wonder.
<daf> 34 counts of SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Person WHERE ((Person.name = 'launchpad') AND (Person.merged IS NULL))
<daf> well, it would be nice to know the code paths issuing these queries
<daf> putting some trace code in sqlos would do that for us
<kiko> daf, yeah. I think I'm going to stick a traceback.print_stack() somewhere.
<daf> go for it
<kiko> I'll send a lot out with some statistics at some point.
<daf> well, there's an obvious one:
<daf> 5 queries for BugTasks
<daf> i.e. the 5 shown on the front page
<daf> also 5 queries like SELECT COUNT(*) FROM BugTask WHERE bug=6
<daf> 27 queries of the session data
<kiko> why are we doing select count()s again? 
* daf shrugs
<daf> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM SessionData WHERE client_id = ...;
<kiko> zpt/list crap like salgado and spiv discussed right?
<daf> I can't remember
<daf> is that the SQLObject.__len__ issue?
<kiko> yeah.
<daf> jamesh has branches that fix that
<daf> in spiv's review queue
<kiko> really now
<daf> don't know if it will instantly reduce the number of queries
<kiko> bradb, can you check out the patch in your inbox?
* bradb returns, checks
<ddaa> Okay, the fix appears to be trivial.
<ddaa> so trivial I'm going to merge it as [trivial] , just import from svn.core instead of svn.util
<ddaa> (provided I _can_ merge anything)
<ddaa> Can somebody lend me a pair of eyeballs
<ddaa> 'Commit message [fix compatibility with python-svn-1.2 [trivial] ]  does not match commit_re [.*([rR] [sS] ?=[^ \\t] +)|(\\[[Tt] [Rr] [Ii] [Vv] [Ii] [Aa] [Ll] \\] )] '
<ddaa> what's wrong?
<ddaa> mh... [[trivial] ]  maybe?
<ddaa> does not work either...
* ddaa -> dinner
<kiko> ddaa, [trivial]  needs to appear at the beginning of the string.
<bradb> salgado: Still busy reviewing cprov's patch?
<kiko> bradb, correct me if I'm wrong -- we have no default assignee, right?
<bradb> Correct.
<kiko> bradb, is bug 5940 still applicable?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5940: "The assignee should be listed as a subscriber" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5940
<kiko> bradb, bug 901 is a goner
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug.
<bradb> kiko: Yeah. When a person is assigned to the bug, Malone isn't very smart about putting them in the Cc list.
<bradb> This causes some strange things to happen, e.g., when the bug is private.
* bradb rephrases that: an assignee can get locked out of a private bug, because an explicit subscription isn't created for assignees.
* cprov .....
<cyberix> jordi: .
<kiko> I didn't know that.
<jordi> cyberix: yeah?
<cyberix> jordi: Should something have happened?
<ddaa> daf: ping
<kiko> bradb, you can't add bug contacts for other people -- not even launchpad admins, right?
<bradb> kiko: You could with some URL hacking.
<jordi> cyberix: not yet
<kiko> bradb, really?
<kiko> example?
<cyberix> jordi: Do I have to do something?
<bradb> kiko: one sec, I have to read the code to make a URL
* bradb switches to Ubuntu instead, to use FF web extension
<bradb> Damn. Yet *again* my Ubuntu laptop just spontaneously shut off.
<carlos> bradb, could be that the temperature is too high?
<kiko> carlos, are you on dapper?
<carlos> kiko, yes
<bradb> carlos: dunno, but the machine doesn't seem too hot
<kiko> carlos, is your x41 overheating?
<bradb> kiko: Anyway, just go to /distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+subscribe and submit the form with a GEt.
<bradb> s/GEt/GET/
<carlos> kiko, no
<carlos> kiko, is bradb's computer
<kiko> carlos, mine is.
<carlos> kiko, oh
<carlos> kiko, mine is working perfectly
<carlos> kiko, except for the sleep mode or hibernation
<kiko> daf, I just cut 200 queries out of startup time.
<kiko> with changes to one file
<kiko> no way dude
<kiko> but it's true
<salgado> kiko, what you did?
<kiko> salgado, see email to launchpad
<bradb> salgado: Any chance you'll have time today to drive-by my patch's vocabulary code?
<salgado> bradb, I don't want to context switch now, and I have't finished it. I'd suggest you to ask someone else to review if you can't wait
<bradb> Sure. I know what you mean. No problem.
<seb128> bradb: you want to do a list like
<seb128> === package ===
<seb128> -
<seb128> -
<seb128> -
<seb128> === package 2 ====
<seb128> etc ?
<bradb> Maybe.
<seb128> would be nice :)
<bradb> Trying to find the real estate for this report is driving down neuropathways I don't have.
<seb128> btw when is this "comment from settings page" update coming?
<bradb> Next Tuesday, I think. kiko, is Tuesday the next prod rollout?
<seb128> k
<kiko> bradb, I need to talk to stub about this -- there's the soyuz rollout, remember.
<bradb> ok
<ddaa> How comes all the launcphad mailing lists are now on ubuntu.com?
<ddaa> e.g. List-Id: Launchpad development discussion <launchpad.lists.ubuntu.com>   
<ddaa> Doesn't that confuses the issue about Launchpad not being ubuntu-specific?
<bradb> kiko: Should I send my +filebug package guesser patch to jamesh then?
<kiko> bradb, I can probably look at it when I finish this (important) email
<bradb> kiko: You mean review the vocabs part of the code?
<kiko> well, yeah
<bradb> ok, that'd be excellent
<elmo> ddaa: fixed
<ddaa> elmo: what is fixed?
<ddaa> I know you've been less than quick at fixing requests in the past, but now you are fixing BEFORE I ask...
<ddaa> which is a bit unsettling...
<elmo> bah
<elmo> the list-id thing
<ddaa> ha, thank you
<ddaa> I thought it might have been intentional
<jordi> cyberix: nope, I first need to get the team created.
<jordi> Which takes me to carlos.
<jordi> carlos: so, here comes a new team. Quicker than I expected, but...
<carlos> jordi, give me the info and I will create it
<jordi> carlos: as we discussed when we created the GNU team, we now need a "translation project" group.
<jordi> carlos: ok, name is translation-project
<jordi> and description; let me look at the GNU group desc
<jordi> cyberix: what's your launchpad username?
<carlos> jordi, is it different from https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/gnu-translators ?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> we discussed when creating that one
<carlos> I think we should fix the name then
<jordi> GNU translators is only for people who translate GNU packages which require the translation disclaimer
<jordi> translation project is for the rest of domains in the TP
<jordi> ie, gcc would go to GNU, while gstreamer would go to TP
<carlos> is I think it's confusing....
<jordi> The Translation Project <http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/> is in charge of maintaining the localisations of many popular free software projects. [contd] 
<jordi> well, I see no other way.
<jordi> GNU translators can only be composed of people who have their paperwork done with the FSF.
<jordi> else their translations will never be merged upstream for copyright issues.
<carlos> jordi, Unofficial GNU translators?
<jordi> they are not GNU translators.
<jordi> They don't translate GNU software
<jordi> They translate non-GNU packages in the T ranslation Project
<carlos> oh
<carlos> I thought the Translation project was only for GNU projects....
<jordi> there's this missconception since many years
<jordi> but many non-GNU packages use it too
<jordi> gstreamer, for example
<jordi> or some freedesktop things
<carlos> oh, right, I forgot that
<carlos> anyway, I think people will be a bit confused with those translation teams..
<carlos> jordi, I need the title and the summary
<Alinux> boys I think  #ubuntu-translators isn't popular...
<jordi> carlos: I can't think of anything better.
<jordi> what do you mean?
<Alinux> can you include it into topic?
<Alinux> I mean advertisement.
<Alinux> Alinux = off
<jordi> The Translation Project <http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/> is in charge of maintaining the localisations of many popular free software projects that don't have their own localisation infrastructure.
<jordi> I can't think of anything better right now.
<jordi> as for a title, what about "The Translation Project group"? Having "translation" in their name makes it difficult.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/translation-project
<jordi> carlos: we can improve the description later
<jordi> carlos: actually I notice that if yo use the link I provided, their website is full of 404's
<jordi> can you add a .../HTML/ to it?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/translation-project
<jordi> thanks dude :)
<jordi> ok, now we need to assign cyberix as the Finnish team.
<jordi> I don't know his id tho
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.net/people/toni-ruottu
<jordi> carlos: he should be appointed for fi
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/people/toni-ruottu
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> done
<jordi> great, thanks carlos
<jordi> cyberix: ping
<kiko> carlos, I am going to KILL for activity reports soon
<kiko> it will be very very ugly
<kiko> valencia will be a bloodbath
<kiko> only people that live behind doors with activity reports written in lambs blood on them will be saved
<jordi> oh man
* carlos hides....
<carlos> and starts writing the reports
<jordi> my mom won't be able to recognize my corpse :/
<kiko> the firstborn child of each activity report debtor will be forced to write pdp-11 assemby cross-compiled on a primos with the code stored in a 50 gig BAZ 
<kiko> tree
<jordi> haha
<kiko> no
<jordi> the baz bit is like a bit too much
<kiko> pdp-8 assembly
<kiko> we can get the hardware downgraded
<carlos> kiko, dude you scared my girlfriend
<carlos> she's not going to want anything from me now....
<jordi> does your girlfriend read #launchpad?
<kiko> until you pay your dues
<carlos> so I must stop being a debtor....
<jordi> you just scared med
<jordi> -d
<carlos> jordi, no, I'm talking with she on the phone atm
<jordi> oh
<LarstiQ> jordi: do you have any idea what to call Serbian Latin translations? Ie, for cyrillic I use sr.po, but latin confuses me
<jordi> LarstiQ: the established convention is sr@Latn
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=kiko,salgado Fix for bug 6593: confusing constraint not satisfied message. Uses the correct validator for most (all?) places that used valid_name. Also fix for bug 28768: Search for Products on the Welcome to Launchpa page does nothing. Adds a proper test and fixes the HTML for the input field, doh. Patches by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (r3017: Diogo Matsubara, kiko)
<LarstiQ> jordi: I'll go with that then
<LarstiQ> jordi: I came across something about gnome/glibc default to cyrillic/latin differing, any idea what that is about?
<jordi> LarstiQ: it's about Ulrich Drepper being stubborn as you can't imagine, and rejecting the established, de-facto convention everyone is using.
<jordi> He wants sr to be latin, sr@cirillic to be the cirillic
<jordi> no matter what Danilo Segan says, or anything
<LarstiQ> Oh, I'm fairly good at imagining how stubborn he can be.
<jordi> hehe
<LarstiQ> jordi: thanks for the information.
* LarstiQ goes on to test and commit.
<jordi> np!
<jordi> what project is this?
<LarstiQ> jordi: blender
<LarstiQ> jordi: I might bother you sometime in the future about officially using Rosetta for it too
<carlos> LarstiQ, we need to add active support for that kind of po file names
<carlos> we can store them but rosetta is not able to translate them
<LarstiQ> carlos: the main thing I'm worried about right now is it actually being usable on end user systems
<jordi> LarstiQ: cool
<carlos> LarstiQ, GNOME is using it since long ago
<LarstiQ> carlos: on a more general scope, our current translation approach is not working at all
<carlos> so I suppose it should work...
<LarstiQ> but lets first get this 2.41 release out of the door :)
<cyberix> jordi: cyberix :-)
<cyberix> jordi: https://launchpad.net/people/toni-ruottu/
<jordi> cyberix: hey
<jordi> cyberix: ok, everything is ready
<cyberix> jordi: Great. (What does that mean ;-)
<jordi> you're a member of the Translation Project team :)
<cyberix> Ok
<cyberix> Great now I can...
<jordi> cyberix: now we need to import this GNUnet thing.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> afternoon mpt :)
<LarstiQ> good night both ;)
#launchpad 2006-01-25
<mpt> Good afternoon *now*
<mpt> kiko, that list isn't a list of headings, or a menu
<mpt> which is why both "distribution management" and "any other aspect of Launchpad" aren't capitalized
<mpt> "Malone", "Rosetta", and "Calendar" are capitalized because they're proper nouns
<cyberix> jordi: https://gnunet.org/svn/
<cyberix> jordi: I'll go sleep now
<cyberix> good night everyone
<kiko> okay mpt 
<mpt> in other news, https://staging.ubuntu.com/ isn't working for me
<mpt> oh, now it loads
<Burgwork> please contrast http://bugzilla.gnome.org/describeuser.cgi and https://launchpad.net/people/cburger/+assignedbugs (the default view for bugs)
<Burgwork> the gnome bugzilla one is actually useful for a large number of uses, the malone one for only one
<kiko> it's also a custom gnome bugzilla hack
<kiko> cprov, e a?
<Burgwork> that is fine
<Burgwork> regardless  of where it comes fomr
<kiko> I was just remarking on it -- that it's not in bugzilla upstream
<kiko> not disagreeing
<cprov> kiko: email
<cprov> kiko: going down to discuss it
<kiko> u
<kiko> 3@#!@#@!
<mpt> Burgwork, I'm designing that page today <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneFrontPages>
<Burgwork> mpt, you make my heart sing
<mpt> hi stub
<stub> mpt: Morning
<mpt> stub, currently staging.launchpad.net redirects to staging.ubuntu.com. It would make more sense if the opposite was true. Is that something you can fix, or is it a matter for RT?
<stub> It is a matter for rt
<mpt> ok
<stub> If you are sending in a request, make sure to mention librarian.staging.launchpad.net and shipit.staging.launchpad.net (I'm not sure what URLs they are on off the top of my head)
<stub> And that I'll reconfigure the staging launchpad instance once it is done if necessary
<mpt> stub, what should librarian.staging.launchpad.net do?
<mpt> currently it says "these aren't the droids you're looking for" over HTTP, and (like staging.launchpad.net) gives me broken ShipIt over HTTPS
<mpt> and librarian.launchpad.net is broken in different ways (hello, Warthogs Bugzilla!)
<stub> mpt: librarian is only available over http, and that 404 is the correct response for the root url
<stub> So it looks like librarian.staging.launchpad.net is working on the correct domain.
<mpt> shipit.staging.launchpad.net and shipit.staging.ubuntu.com don't work at all
<mpt> Is there a ShipIt staging server at all?
<mpt> If ShipIt is part of Launchpad under the hood, I suppose that's a meaningless question, it's just that ShipIt on staging isn't accessible
<lifeless> IIRC just use the right paths and it will work
<mpt> ah, https://staging.ubuntu.com/shipit/
<mpt> wow, this is a mess
<stub> mpt: https://shipit.staging.canonical.com/ is the current shipit one
<stub> (Just for variety)
<stub> mpt: Can you please bounce me the rt response you got back? I need the rt number.
<elmo> 2073
<stub> Ta
<mpt> stub, I corrected item #2
<mpt> in that https://librarian... should redirect to http://librarian... because the Librarian does only HTTP
<mpt> *sigh*
<mpt> The two most recently registered products in Launchpad are "WordPress 2.0" (we already have WordPress) and "WordPress 2.0 Thai L10N"
<mpt> More from the bad data dept.: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=.name&searchfor=peopleonly
<Burgundavia> mpt, aside from teams, does LP have any plans for saying "I know this person" and for integrating web of trust infromation?
<mpt> Burgundavia, not as far as I know
<mpt> what would that be useful for?
<Burgundavia> mpt, for the "everything but wipe your ass"-side of LP
<ajmitch> iirc under the hood there's FOAF that could be used
<mpt> Burgundavia, why does http://doc.ubuntu.com/ include Kubuntu release notes but not Ubuntu release notes?
<Burgundavia> mpt, no idea, likely a bug in the build scripts, ping mdke_ 
<mpt> How similar are the Ubuntu and Kubuntu release notes?
<Burgundavia> mpt, no idea, never looked at any Kubuntu docs
<mpt> hmm, quite similar
<mpt> except the Ubuntu release notes are much harder to find :-)
<mpt> Burgundavia, your appraisal of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess/DocumentationProduct would be useful
<mpt> I just created an ubuntu-docs Launchpad project, to group the various UDP products
<Burgundavia> mpt, the general gist is good, but our products are likely to change each release, so we need the ability to edit them
<mpt> As I understand it, you can do that if you're a member of the ubuntu-doc team
<Burgundavia> can we restrict that only admins?
<mpt> since that's now the owner of the project and all the products
<Burgundavia> can it do the auto forwarding to our mailing list?
<mpt> Well, you could create an ubuntu-doc-admins team, but then why do you have the ubuntu-doc team?
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> mpt, allowing access level control based on rights within a group might be a nice thing for the future
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<mpt> Good morning carlos 
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, I mailed you to say that the BugzillaImport/DocumentationProduct page was finished
<jamesh> mpt: I'll see if I can get things setup for an import soon.  I'll do a test import locally beforehand
<jamesh> mpt_: started running the conversion, but it seems to have hung on the 4th bug for some reason
<jamesh> I'll try again in a sec
<jamesh> mpt_: all bugs with product=Documentation have been migrated.  It is just doing the bug duplicate run
<jamesh> I'll get the shipit bugs done next
<mpt_> thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> mpt_: the 5 shipit bugs should be in as well now.
<jamesh> could you annonce it to the ubuntu-docs list?
<jamesh> it should all be complete now.
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/people/bugzilla-importer <- 8220 karma :)
<mdke_> hey mpt_ 
<mdke_> there was already a product/ubuntu-doc
<mdke_>  [04:35:22]  < mpt> I just created an ubuntu-docs Launchpad project, to group the various UDP products
<mdke_> also there is something strange going on here: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-doc-lists
<mdke_> there is already an ubuntu-doc person, and the Ubuntu Technical Board appears to be a member of ubuntu-doc-lists (??)
<jamesh> mdke_: project != product
<mdke_> jamesh, where do i find the project, and what is its purpose?
<mdke_> i see it
<jamesh> mdke_: https://launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-doc
<jamesh> ubuntu-docs, even
<jamesh> the existing ubuntu-doc product is now associated with that project
<mdke_> so https://launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-doc is the same as https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc ?
<jamesh> yeah
<mdke_> ok
<mdke_> any idea about the ubuntu-doc-lists thing?
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-doc-lists was created as an owner for bugs previously owned by ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com in bugzilla
<mdke_> and the TB is the only member?
<mdke_> can that be moved to people/ubuntu-doc?
<jamesh> and as the maintainer for the packages owned by ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> we don't currently have a way to merge teams through the web
<jamesh> but file a bug or support request if you want them merged
<mdke_> jamesh, i'll rely on you: do you think the ubuntu-doc-lists team is useful, given the existence of the ubuntu-doc team?
<mdke_> i still don't understand LP enough to judge
<jamesh> mdke_: it is essentially there as a way to direct bug mail through to the list
<mdke_> ok...
<jamesh> mdke_: same use as the ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com user in bugzilla was
<mdke_> can ubuntu-doc be used for that?
<jamesh> that's for you to answer
<mdke_> argh
<jamesh> if they are effectively the same thing, then we should probably work out a way to merge them
<mdke_> I don't know whether ubuntu-doc can be used to put bug mail to the mailing list
<jamesh> mdke_: if the email address for the team was set to the list address, then it could
<jamesh> but you can't set the list address as the team email right now, since ubuntu-doc-lists owns the address
<mdke_> ah, well we can do that
<mdke_> right
<mdke_> jamesh, ok so I file a bug, then when its done, we add the address
<jamesh> mdke_: or get whoever does the merge to migrate the email address
<mdke_> jamesh, ok even better
<jamesh> mpt__: https://launchpad.net/people/jamesh <- apparently I have an "OpenGPG key" :)
<mdke_> jamesh, one more minor thing. There are 2 open bugs assigned to me in bugzilla, but none in LP, any ideas? 
<mdke_> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=DUPLICATE&resolution=---&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=matthew.east&emailassigned_to2=1&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&votes=&c
<mdke_> holy cow
<mdke_> sorry
<mdke_> merge request filed at bug 29177
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29177: "please merge people/ubuntu-doc and people/ubuntu-doc-lists" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29177
<jamesh> mdke_: both of those bugs are imported: https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/+bug/29143 and https://launchpad.net/products/distro-about-page/+bug/29167
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29143: "broken links to screenshots in "Getting Started"" Fix req. for: ubuntu-doc (upstream), Severity: Minor, Assigned to: Matthew East, Status: Confirmed
<jamesh> mdke_: you can use the link https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/$bugzillaid to find the LP bug(s) corresponding to a particular bugzilla.ubuntu.com bug
<mdke_> jamesh, ok, so the assigned field wasn't maintained, i can just reassign them
<mdke_> hmm they are assigned to me
<mdke_> dunno why i missed them, sorry
<jamesh> mdke_: what do you mean?  Both of those bugs are listed as being assigned to "Matthew East"
<mdke_> jamesh, sorry for wasting your time. I saw a sidebar earlier with "Your bugs" and it didn't have them in, but now i see I must have been mistaken
<mdke_> thanks very much for your help on this
<jamesh> mdke_: one of those two bugs is listed here: https://launchpad.net/people/mdke/+assignedbugs
<jamesh> the other one is in the "Fix Committed" state (equivalent of PENDINGUPLOAD), so not shown
<mdke_> yep
<mdke_> jamesh, i've thought of one more question. Where a bug is subscribed to by me, and by a group of which I am a member, which goes to a mailing list, is there any way (otherthan procmail on my side or something) that I can avoid getting two copies of bugmail?
<mpt> mdke_, what you probably want to do is set the mailing list as the "Initial Bug Contact" for the ubuntu-docs project
<mpt> That way the mailing list gets notified of new bugs, and not about everything that happens to every bug
<mdke_> yeah absolutely
<mdke_> mpt, will that work for bugs reported on ubuntu/distros/ubuntu-docs?
<mdke_> or do both need to be done separately
<mpt> ubuntu-docs is a distro??
<mpt> wait
<mpt> I don't understand that question
<mpt> What's ubuntu/distros/ubuntu-docs?
<mdke_> sorry i'll rephrase
<mdke_> it's distros/ubuntu i meant
<mdke_> if somebody reportes a bug in ubuntu under the ubuntu-docs package
<mdke_> which is what will normally happen
<mdke_> will setting the "Initial Bug Contact" for the ubuntu-docs project mean that those bugs go to ubuntu-doc for QA?
<mpt> Sorry mdke_, I missed your question
<mdke_> ok
<mdke_> mpt, if somebody reportes a bug in ubuntu under the ubuntu-docs package, will setting the "Initial Bug Contact" for the ubuntu-docs project mean that those bugs go to ubuntu-doc for QA?
<mpt> oh, suck
<mpt> It looks like projects don't have initial bug contacts yet :-/
<mpt> only products do
<mpt> so, here for example <https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/+editbugcontact>
<mdke_> ok
<mdke_> will that apply then to bugs reported in Ubuntu too?
<mpt> every new bug report for that product will mail that person
<mpt> what do you mean by "reported in Ubuntu"?
<mpt> Bugs about anything in Ubuntu won't mail that list
<mpt> just bugs in the ubuntu-doc product
<mdke_> i mean a bug reported in the ubuntu source package ubuntu-docs
<mpt> ohhh
<mpt> no, packages are separate
<mdke_> because that is the only place we release our product
<mdke_> so everyone will file it in Ubuntu
<mpt> teehee, what fun
<mdke_> ;?
<mdke_> I get an oops when setting the Initial Bug Contact in the ubuntu-doc product too
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bugs
<mdke_> OOPS-20A197
<mpt> report a bug, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs
<mdke_> ok
<mpt> what, there's no Initial Bug Contact link at the package page
<mpt> this sucks
<mdke_> could it be https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+subscribe ?
<mpt> yyyyes
<mpt> so why does it have different text
<mdke_> boh
<mpt> ok, report that as a bug too
<mpt> it hurts my brain
<mdke_> ok the oops is bug 29181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29181: "Can't change Initial Bug Contact for product/ubuntu-doc" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29181
<mpt> you also release docs in Kubuntu, though, right?
<mpt> and in Edubuntu?
<mdke_> different docs
<mdke_> oh yeah, sometimes the same ones too
<mdke_> mpt, lack of Initial Bug Contact is at bug 29182, you might have to clear it up for me, I'm not sure if I understand the problem correctly
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29182: "Can't change the Initial Bug Contact on a source package" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29182
<jamesh> OOPS reports rock
* Kinnison waves hello
<jbailey> How do I tweak the list of packages for which malone sends me email?
<jbailey> It seems to amount to about half of the packages I was interested in 6 months ago.
<jbailey> So, I suspect that at some point a list was compiled, but I'm not sure how to find it or update it.
<mpt> jbailey, the person to ask about bug contacts is bradb
<mpt> I thought I knew how they worked, but discovered in the past few hours that I don't
<jbailey> =)
<jbailey> Cool.  I'll catch him when I'm back in his timezone.  Thanks, mpt.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fix bug 4838, make it possible to add comments while signing the email with a non-registered (in Launchpad) GPG key. Also fix bug 1014, get rid of BugTaskFactory (r3018: Bjorn Tillenius)
<matsubara> good morning!
<ddaa> daf: ping
<daf> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> my optional-branch-title branch on chinstrap is out of date with my work here
<ddaa> which is compounded by the fact I have been hit with a nasty bug in recent bzr
<ddaa> so, I'm going to try to publish my pending changes today, it make take a little while
<ddaa> * it may take
<daf> oh, right
<daf> I just merged from it
<daf> shall I just wait and merge it again later?
<ddaa> I think you should wait for the latest stuff before starting to modify it.
<ddaa> Merging multiple times should not harm.
<daf> ok
* ddaa goes and wrangle with bzr
<daf> cprov: any idea what's going on in bug 6712?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6712: "Oops when trying to access "Resulting Binaries"" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6712
<cprov> daf: I'll look
<daf> ta
<daf> ddaa: any luck at unwedging bzr?
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> making some progress though
<daf> cool
<ddaa> never had to do bzr unwedging before...
<ddaa> it's a good thing and a bad thing
<ddaa> it's a good thing because it does not happen often
<ddaa> it's a bad thing because I do not know what to do...
<daf> yeah
<cprov> daf: uhm .. 6712 is a dup of 6635, which is fixed in my branch, will update the bug comment/status
<daf> cprov: great, thanks
<cprov> daf: you're welcome. I'd appeciate your further investigation on it, binarypackagerelease API is utterly broken in many senses 
<ddaa> the latest fetcher optimisations are fantastic (well, once you have the bugfix...) that makes bzr pull i/o bound most of the time!
<daf> cprov: heh :)
<daf> ddaa: oooh, nice
<ddaa> if I were you, I'd wait until 0.7... or at least until j-a-meinel bugfix gets audited and merged
<cprov> daf: Hope "heh" means:  "Yes, I'll help you on this" ;)
<daf> cprov: sure, as long as you don't let me forget about it
<daf> cprov: maybe we should open a bug
<cprov> daf: feel free to do it, but believe, we won't forget this bug, it's so annoying, it brakes soyuz magic 
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<daf> cprov: ok -- maybe I'll be doing some Soyuz hacking next week
<cprov> daf:  good to know
<kiko> hey guys
<kiko> how's it going
<daf> querytastic
<daf> kiko: you should paste your query traceback hack to the list
* ddaa retracts what he said about bzr fetcher optimisations
<kiko> daf, it is such a hack :-)
<daf> yeah, but it's not like it's going to get merged
<daf> and it was really useful for optimising malone
<kiko> it could actually be added as a special flag
<kiko> but la la la I did not say that
<kiko> matsubara, do you have a passport in so carlos?
<daf> file a wishlist bug on having a proper query traceback flag
<daf> we can use the hack in the meantime
<matsubara> kiko: yep, but it's expired
<kiko> matsubara, that's fine. can you get me photocopies by tomorrow?
<matsubara> kiko: yep.
* kiko yawns
<kiko> cprov, how's it going? I have a little bit more email and then I am free, want to come down?
<cprov> kiko: yes, I'm overriding binaries atm
<kiko> jamesh, are you around?
<SteveA> stub: hello
<SteveA> stub: next week, i want to polish up kiko's launchpad celebs improvements.  what i plan to do is...
<SteveA>  1. on first use of a celeb that is "fixed" (like the admin team) I'll remember its id.  When full crowd stuff lands, that will mean that no further queries will be needed for security/team lookups.
<SteveA>  2. on first use in a transaction/request that needs more than the id, I'll cache the object
<SteveA>  in a thread local launchbag like thing
<SteveA>  3. caches are cleared at transaction/request boundaries
<kiko> SteveA, get the fuck off IRC dude. it's VACATION.
<kiko> jesus christ
<SteveA> kiko: gotta do something while waiting for my hair to dry ;-)
<ddaa> daf: haha, looks like just pulling with the fixed code does it... now running "bzr check" to be sure it's sane. It should take a few hours.
<kiko> SteveA, fox-hunting?
<SteveA> campden market is calling me
<stub> SteveA: yo
<ddaa> daf: i.e. the branch will prolly not be uploaded today... 
<SteveA> it is surprising that sqlobject isn't cacheing the celebs, though
<SteveA> at least, through a single transaction
<SteveA> so i guess i'll look into that too
<bradb> SteveA: You need poker dude.
<SteveA> i'm outta here!
<bradb> Damn, my newer Powerbook is making noises
<bradb> whoa, hard drive might be dying
<ddaa> kiko: review Kamion's patch?
<kiko> ddaa, me?
<ddaa> I'm not an appointed reviewer
<kiko> ddaa, I bless you with the power of reviewing kamion's patch.
<ddaa> rs=kiko? r=ddaa?
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> both
<ddaa> ack
* ddaa checks the latest changes
<seb128> connection refused on launchpad.net ... known issue?
<kiko> nope.
<seb128> does it work for oyu?
<seb128> you
<kiko> nope.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks for looking at it :)
<kiko> it appears to be as dead as elvis
<mdke> here too
<seb128> kiko: yeah, but the king was cool at least :p
<mdke> launchpad is cool too
<kiko> seb128, just WAIT until I see you in person
<seb128> kiko: coming to the distro sprint? :)
<kiko> I will be there the week before
<seb128> ah, so with some luck we will not meet this time, good for me :)
<kiko> if soyuz crashes and burns I may be in london forever though
<seb128> ah ah
<Nafallo> kiko: arrange traps and stuff... "home alone 666" or something :-)
<kiko> launchpad is back
* mdke sees elvis
* seb128 sees launchpad
<seb128> kiko: thank you for the quick fixing :)
<kiko> Znarl is de man
<Mez> how often does launchpad import package details?
<ddaa> kiko: I sent a merge request to pqm yesterday, and nothing seems to have happened... so I sent it again a few hours ago, and now the second one is in the queue (suggesting that the first one was indeed received), but still nothing happens.
<siretart> lp gone again?
<ddaa> it's a cscvs merge request, it's not supposed to take forever to push...
<ddaa> It's weird, I seem to be typing "-h" or "help" after every other command I type...
<ddaa> mostly bzr ones
<ddaa> persistent freudian slip?
<ddaa> and weird things like "bzr log | help"
<kiko> can anyone access shipit.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> "Error establishing an encrypted connection to shipit.ubuntu.com. Error Code: -12195."
<Znarl> seb128 : What browser?
<kiko> same for me in firefox.
<lfittl> kiko: works for me (also firefox)
<kiko> Kinnison, was sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/dsilvers/launchpad/buildd-fixes  landed?
<kiko> it's unfortunate that it doesn't work consistently.
<Znarl> kiko : Does https://lists.ubuntu.com work for you?
<seb128> Znarl: epiphany-browser
<seb128> lists.ubuntu.com works fine
<poningru> sorry to disturb, anyone know when launchpad will be freed
<kiko> Znarl, yes.
<Znarl> kiko : Can you try again now?
<Kinnison> kiko: Some of those patches were merged into the branch cprov took before xmas, the others I have a fresh branch I'm preparing for merging
<Kinnison> kiko: I can probably set that branch pushing actually
* Kinnison goes to look
<Kinnison> Yep, I can push the updates
* Kinnison runs bzr
<kiko> Znarl, sweet, it works.
<kiko> what did you change? 
<kiko> Kinnison, great.
<kiko> Kinnison, should cprov merge it in or.. ?
<Kinnison> kiko: Naah, I can get it to pqm
<Kinnison> kiko: I just wanna do a test-merge against head now that pqm is updating chinstrap so I can be sure it won't testfail
<kiko> sure.
<Znarl> kiko : I turned off some extra openssl checks on the server.
<kiko> Znarl, okay, cool.
<Kinnison> kiko: everything set for your flights?
<Znarl> I believe, once the images and css load from shipit I can turn them back on again.
<kiko> salgado-lunch, do you have an ETA for fixing up the shipit dependencies on www.ubuntu.com?
<kiko> Znarl, sure.
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, we fly out sunday at 23:30
<kiko> arrive in london at 13:00 so will be around and ready at, say 16:00
<Kinnison> kiko: so, one last suicide bike-ride before you fly?
<Kinnison> kiko: I'll aim to arrive around 13:00 too, then we all be ready at the same time
<kiko> yes, one 110km ride tomorrow
<kiko> great.
<kiko> ddaa, great work on kamion's branch
<kiko> ddaa, I see only one request now in pqm -- what do you think?
<ddaa> love thy patch submitters
<ddaa> I think yesterday request is still being processed
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> no pqm mail to you yet?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> I also decided that pqm just crossed my threshold for "unbearably painful hoop to jump through"
<kiko> you are lucky.
<ddaa> no, I have a very high threshold
<ddaa> I agree with all the theory about automated unit testing and such
<ddaa> it's great
<ddaa> and I'm willing to accept a LARGE amount of pain to put it in practice.
<kiko> PQM causes so much pain it makes you glow in the dark
<ddaa> to be fair, much of the pain is related to test suite breakage
<ddaa> but it's compounded by
<ddaa> * lack of early feedback, and nearly useless monitoring facility
<ddaa> * no resilience to test suite breakage
<ddaa> both items have been known forever
<ddaa> in particular the second one has a specced fix
<ddaa> did I miss something about why it's still up in the air?
<kiko> bug 2732
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2732: "Adding a poll with a finish date before start date causes error" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Gabriel Neuman, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/2732
<ddaa> is that pqm-related???
<kiko> it was me asking for a hint because gneuman doesn't give me enough information
<kiko> ddaa, by the way, did you review the patch I sent you to fix add bazaar branch?
<kiko> I think I lost the message
<ddaa> hu... I looked at it quickly, noticed a few things to comment on, then forgot about it
<ddaa> I flagged in the mail client too, but I did not get any round tuits to go over flagged messages...
<kiko> dude I did that patch just to cheer you up
<kiko> and now you tell me this
<kiko> @#!@$!
<ddaa> thanks to giving optional-branch-title away, I should be able to do that RSN.
<kiko> well
<kiko> thanks
<ddaa> Thank you for spreading my load.
<ddaa> sorry, I'm bad at multitasking...
<ddaa> kiko: it's really important for me to review patches, but that thing landed on my lap while I was scrambling to do spread the baz2bzr load...
<ddaa> that was really an "every minute counts" situation.
<kiko> hey I'm not complaining just nagging
<kiko> ddaa, is there any user we can use to indicate THIS PRODUCT IS ORPHANED STEAL IT FOR YOURSELF?
<ddaa> I guess we could rename "Registry Administrators" to "Orphaned, mail me and I'll give it to you"
<poningru> have to ask again
<poningru> anyone know if/when launchpad et al will be freed?
<kiko> poningru, sorry, I was out for lunch
<kiko> there is commitment from canonical to open source launchpad
<kiko> there is, however, no date specified yet.
<ddaa> Or maybe we could actually make a patch that displays something like "This product was registered by the Registry Adminstrators. If you are related to this project and willing acquire this Launchpad product, and all the nice stuff we've put into it for you, please send a mail at admins@launchpad.net."
<poningru> if you can link me to the literature?
<ddaa> in the page body when the owner in Registry Administrators.
<ddaa> The phrasing and positioning would have to go through mpt, though.
<kiko> poningru, I am not sure it has ever been put in writing, but mdz might.
<kiko> hey ddaa 
<kiko> why are registry admins being subscribed to bugs?
<ddaa> Hu
<mdz> kiko: unfortunately I don't
<ddaa> To continue the previous question, a user _cannot_ take an Registry Admins product for himself. He needs to ask an admin.
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> mdz: any idea at all when that might happen?
<poningru> like post dapper?
<mdz> ddaa: the problem, if it hasn't been articulated yet, is that members of Registry Administrators are getting spammed with bug mail
<mdz> poningru: I don't have a written reference to give you, so I can't make any commitment
<poningru> k
<ddaa> mh... I guess my spam filter is being _too_ effective then...
<ddaa> Mh... I'm not a Registry Admin?
<mdz> ddaa: 29191, 28757, 29173 for example
* ddaa makes himself a member of registry admins
<kiko> are product owners subscribed by default to their bugs, bradb?
<ddaa> I notice that bob2 is a registry admin...
<bradb> kiko: Only if there's no bug contact.
<ddaa> That looks odd to me, should he be made inactive?
<kiko> ddaa, sure.
<kiko> bradb, I see.
* ddaa fires bob2
<kiko> bradb, I wonder if that's correct for the case of the registry admins.
<kiko> okay, ddaa, mdz: I have an idea.
<kiko> create a hotmail account for the registry admins
<kiko> add that as the registry admins team email
<kiko> validate the email
<kiko> live happily ever after
<ddaa> hu
<kiko> seriously, we could probably create an orphaned-products list or something
<ddaa> sounds like a not too good idea
<ddaa> kiko: yes, that's the list of products owned by registry :)
<ddaa> so we have it already
* ddaa also removes bob2 from buttsource
<kiko> a mailing list ddaa 
<ddaa> what does that buy us compared to the existing situation?
<ddaa> easier mail sorting for registry members?
<kiko> mdz doesn't get spammed
<kiko> he can just not be subscribed to the list
<kiko> we should probably add a X-Launchpad-To: header perhaps
<ddaa> out of curiosity, why does mdz need to be a registry member?
<mdz> that would be a workaround
<kiko> because he is the CTO
<mdz> don't I need to be a registry admin in order to fix up product registrations?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> BjornT, remind me why process-mail crashed in the regexp issue, for the LP report?
<mdz> but anyway, Mark must be getting spammed with this too
<mdz> and jordi
<ddaa> So, what puzzles me
<mdz> I would say that the registry administrators should never be the point of contact for a product
<mdz> that will always be wrong
<ddaa> is "why is registry subscribed to bugs, and what should we do with those bugs, anyway"?
<ddaa> mdz: exactly what I mean.
<kiko> ddaa, the first is: because there is no bug contact.
<kiko> the second is: probably put it in a mailing list that other people care about?
<kiko> or just /dev/null them
<ddaa> bzzzzzzt
<ddaa> about dev/nulling...
<mdz> the registrant of a product (the person who registered it in launchpad, right?) is often not a valid point of contact for the product
<mdz> that is the general issue
<mdz> people other than the upstream themselves register products
<mdz> and we encourage this
<ddaa> I think that's a bit different. When somebody registers a product, he takes reponsibility for it.
<ddaa> OTOH 'registry' is just synonymous for Nobody as far as bug responsibility is concerned.
<ddaa> I believe it should not be possible _at all_ to create a bugtaks for a product that's owned by registry.
<kiko> that's interesting.
<kiko> BjornT?
<kiko> bradb?
<bradb> kiko: What's your question?
<BjornT> kiko: the mime message boundary in an email was used in a regexp, but i didn't take into account that the boundary could contain characters like + and so on, which have meaning in a regexp.
<ddaa> If somebody is willing to be the upstream contact, he can just take ownership of the product, that's also a person that will know about things like "upstream RCS moved" or telling about bounties, or uploading translations, etc.
<kiko> bradb, see discussion above, culminating in
<kiko> <ddaa> I believe it should not be possible _at all_ to create a bugtaks for a product that's owned by registry.
<bradb> That depends.
<bradb> If we want to link to external bugs for that product, we need to be able to create bugtasks on it.
<mdz> ddaa: I think it should be possible to register a product without taking responsibility for it, just for the sake of organizing the data
<mdz> there is nothing special about Registry Administrators
<mdz> they just happen to register products
<ddaa> mdz: yeah, I was taking the "product owner responsibility" thing to it's logical end
<ddaa> and I see that it turns out to be a pretty big thing
<salgado> kiko, I didn't know I had to fix that... maybe you're telling me now and asking for an ETA?
<ddaa> But I do not have a good answer to this problem...
<kiko> salgado, I discussed it on IRC before but you forget ;)
<salgado> really? that's a bad sign
<salgado> I'll fix it now, then
<kiko> cool
<kiko> it will be nice to have a padlock there
<mdz> it's also a problem that I can't unsubscribe registry administrators from these bugs
<ddaa> mdz: offhand idea... what about explicit activation of the various services for a product: bugs tracker, support, translations, rcs imports (not branch registration!), so somebody could create a product for e.g. an associated package w/o becoming the de-facto upstream contact for bugs and stuff?
<mdz> ddaa: the thing is, we use products for representing status upstream even if upstream doesn't use launchpad
<ddaa> hu
<mdz> so there is no contact on the product, but e.g. we use it in malone to record that the bug is forwarded upstream and add a bug watch
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/products/libwnck/+bug/28757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28757: "taskbar blinking never stops" Fix req. for: libwnck (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Sebastien Bacher, Status: Unconfirmed
<ddaa> you mean existence of an upstream bugtask may mean any of "not a packaging bug", "we told upstream about it" and "somebody got confused and filed a bug there"?
<ddaa> or, of course "upstream is actually using malone"
* ddaa feeds cat
<ddaa> annoying cat still has food
<ddaa> mdz: I think I got confused about this issue... That or it's an big nasty can of worms...
<bradb> I've been doing other things instead of following this discussion in detail, but from the Malone perspective, I think that: 1. You shouldn't be able to file new bugs on products that aren't using Malone as their official bug tracker, but 2. you should be able to open bugtasks *linked to external bug reports* for products that aren't officially using Malone.
<kiko> any resolution in sight?
<kiko> right
<kiko> BjornT, can you take that into account in your bugwatch work?
<ddaa> bradb: that sounds sane
<bradb> And on that note, I need food.
* bradb & # lunch
<BjornT> kiko: yes, that's more or less what i was thinking as well. i'll send an email about it on monday.
<ddaa> mdz: I think the only way to represent "created a product to organize data" ATM is to get it assigned to registry...
<kiko> BjornT, wonderful.
<ddaa> that will speccing to actually figure out something less broken...
<ddaa> * that will require speccing
<salgado> kiko, ~salgado/shipit.diff
<kiko> salgado, does it work?
<salgado> sure it does
<kiko> does firefox list anything suspicious in the page info dialog?
<kiko> r=kiko
<elmo> haha, "does it work?" "sure" "reviewed!"
<salgado> this is called agile software development. :p
<Kinnison> Oh for fucks sake
<Kinnison> bzr has eaten my branch
<kiko> I looked at the patch, fwiw
<kiko> it's just a big fat copy and paste job
* Kinnison gets incredibly frustrated and goes to scream at the fields to calm down
<salgado> kiko, nothing suspicious, but you can check http://shipit.async.com.br/
<kiko> are you using a recent version, Kinnison?
<ddaa> Kinnison:  you are using mpool's branch, or the 0.7 prerelease right?
<kiko> salgado, good thing I tested. you forgot the images
<ddaa> If that's true, I've got one bad news and one good
<ddaa> the bad news is: your branch is wedged, but I think you can repair it by pulling it into another branch using... the good news: j-a-meinel's 0.7-bugfixes has a fix.
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> I'm checking what are the images that we use. seems to be only the header one
<salgado> kiko, only header-bg4.png and header-image4.png, AFAICT
<Kinnison> ddaa: mpool's branch
<Kinnison> ddaa: where's jam's branch?
<Kinnison> ddaa: the issue I'm seeing is my inventory missing a bunch of revisions apparently
<ddaa> http://bzr.arbash-meinel.com/branches/bzr/0.7-bugfix/
* Kinnison tries merging that
<ddaa> will conflict
<Kinnison> how badly?
<kiko> salgado, I think only two ones
<ddaa> I have no investigated, too busy, I use jam's branch ATM.
<Kinnison> Right, I'll see
* Kinnison sniggers
* Kinnison 'll have to fix these conflict
<Kinnison> otherwise 'bzr resolved' won't work
<salgado> kiko, check shipit.async.com.br again
* Kinnison intends to go and cook dinner now
<Kinnison> ciau
<Kinnison> kiko: have a good bike ride, and I'll see you on Monday. ciau
<kiko> salgado, r=kiko
<ddaa> kiko: do you want me to comment on the patch, or to take it and finishit?
<kiko> ddaa, comment is fine, it's very simple work
<jordi> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jordi> This makes me climb up the wall
<jordi> NO NO NO
<jordi> I fucked up an import again
<jordi> I hate this 
<jordi> carlos: gah, I imported German zwiki-plone to zwiki by mistake. How do we recover from these?
<carlos> jordi, if it's no longer on the queue, you cannot recover from that. Other than import the German zwiki file to override any change on common strings
<carlos> seems like I will need to add a big red 'STOP import' buttons to prevent this errors to happen again...
<jordi> carlos: as I told you last week, thre's lots of rooms for human fuckups here.
<jordi> After you've done like 20 zwiki files, it was just too easy to mess it up
<kiko> jordi, you are calling yourself human now. how quaint.
<jordi> carlos: how hard would it be to implement the "for all the selected files, approve them straight away without going to edit, basing on the file name"?
<carlos> jordi, use firefox autocompletation...
<carlos> :-P
<jordi> carlos: that would be very important for me
<jordi> my productivity is like 20% now :/
<jordi> kiko: heh
<carlos> jordi, how often are we getting new import requests?
* ddaa goes out to a party with partner
<jordi> carlos: the queue is flooded and it's proving quite difficult to keep it under control. Sometimes it's very easy to have a debconf template translation disguised as a program translation. The queue info doesn't tell me any hint, unless I download the file and have ae look
<jordi> when I do that it takes like 3 misn for every entry
<jordi> and there's a lot
<carlos> right
<carlos> that's a bug
<jordi> there are other submissions that are unknown stuff, and need to be investigated and so on
<carlos> we should show the potemplate that people selected when did the upload
<jordi> I ust uploaded a pkg-exim4 translation
<jordi> I spotted it because I know you don't translate exim4, so it had to be debconf
<carlos> jordi, I need that you file bugs for those problems to be able to priorize them and implement the most critical ones....
<jordi> yes
<jordi> I'm swamped
<jordi> sometimes I don't know if mailing lists, the queue or filing bugs is more important
* jordi vents, sorry about that ;)
<jordi> sigh, I'm going to have a stormy night with the gf as soon as she appears. I think she's upset about something, and I am too. :)
<jordi> that can't help either
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/exe1
<jordi> I present you with the Bazaar branch "0.12, Merry Santa release" :P
<bradb> jordi: We all know how stormy nights with gf's end...
<bradb> Normally very well.
<jordi> bradb: haha
<jordi> let's cross fingers. :)
<bradb> heh
<jordi> carlos: Ive asked this two times already, sorry :)
<jordi> carlos: John translates v 0.1 into Portuguese in rosetta. Version 0.2 gets imported, and it has a translation coming from the tarball, done by Tommy. Who's translation wins?
<jordi> This is a product translation
<jordi> not a distro
<carlos> jordi, if you upload it as published
<carlos> jordi, the ones from v0.1 have preference over 0.2
<carlos> jordi, if you don't upload them as published, 0.2
<jordi> carlos: but I guess the owner uploaded a tarball with all the files
<jordi> that's a published upload, right?
<jordi> it wasn't a single file upload
<carlos> jordi, right
<jordi> carlos: uh, wouldn't it be the other way round?
<carlos> jordi, no
<jordi> 19:52 < carlos> jordi, if you upload it as published the ones from v0.1 have preference over 0.2
<carlos> jordi, the translator is the only one that should change translations
<carlos> jordi, the maintainer should not change translations with tarball uploads
<jordi> what if there was another translator working outside the rosetta process, and had updates in the tarball?
<carlos> jordi, they will appear as suggestions
<jordi> I see.
<jordi> makes sense, somehow
<carlos> that's the idea ;-)
<jordi> koke: ping
<jordi> koke: you uploaded GNOME Torrent
<jordi> koke: do you know the upstream author?
<koke> jordi: I didn't upload it
<koke> but I'm the author :P
<koke> ah, ok uploaded to launchpad
<koke> yes, I did
<jordi> you're the author? didn't know.
<jordi> cool :)
<jordi> 19:59 <sm> so if a project uses rosetta, it should only accept translations made via rosetta ?
<jordi> carlos: ^
<jordi> carlos: that's probably something that will annoy many people
<jordi> ok, he got it
<koke> jordi: anything more for me? have to go
<jordi> koke: nope, it's in
<jordi> carlos: can I import a po file as a pot file?
<carlos> jordi, that's not true
<jordi> someone imported what appears to be at emplate with a .po filename
<carlos> jordi, just import it as not published
<carlos> and it's like a web translation
<jordi> how do I do that?
<carlos> hmmm
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/libswitch/+series/stable-0
<jordi> err
<carlos> for the .po like a .pot file...
<jordi> sorry
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/284
<carlos> I think it should work, but I'm not sure now if I already implemented it....
<carlos> jordi, try leaving the language field empty
<jordi> lets see
<carlos> That's 'no value'
<carlos> jordi, and pry
<jordi> heh
<jordi> let's see what happened
<carlos> s/pry/pray/
<carlos> jordi, I need to implement tests for that but with our current system I think we get it for free...
<jordi> carlos: it worked
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/libswitch/+series/stable-0/+pots/libswitch
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<carlos> jordi, now I must add a test so it always work
<carlos> jordi, In fact, I think that if you have only a valid .po file
<carlos> and import it without any .pot imported
<carlos> it's imported twice
<carlos> one as a .pot file and another one as a .po file
<jordi> as pot and as po?
<jordi> cool
<carlos> but that's a hack :-P
<carlos> and I cannot promise you that it works
<jordi> heh
<jordi> enough for today
<jordi> I've imported most of the series requests
<jordi> I'll do ubuntu stuff tomorrow
<jordi> now bradb, wish me luck :P
<jordi> laters
<bradb> heh, good luck :)
<salgado> cprov, around?
<cprov> salgado: yup
<salgado> cprov, I miss some docstrings for the example code in the MM spec (specially for the guessSources(), guessBinaries(),  mirror.desiredPrefferedProbes and mirror.updateContentModel() methods)
<salgado> without them it's very hard to find out how the probing is performed
<cprov> salgado: so do I ;) didn't have time to write them propely, was personal code originally
<cprov> salgado: will look somepoint today, exactly now, i can't, DF is burning :(
<salgado> that's okay, no worries. :)
<cprov> salgado: just got it right now, do you mean the "virtual" code included in the spec, not the example code urlProber.. Sorry I missunderstood it. uhm about the code i can't do much more than it's already there, maybe we can talk personally later today about that.
<salgado> cprov, yes, it was about that code included in the spec.
<salgado> cprov, let's talk either tomorrow then, I need to go now
<kiko> jordi?
<kiko> cprov, should we try and fix the uploader issues meanwhile?
<kiko> jordi...
* kiko kicks jordi 
<kiko> why does he always leave
<cprov> kiko: I don't have any idea how to fix those reamining issueswould be worth to have dsilvers beside us 
<cprov> kiko: they are only 3, and indeed are corner cases 
<cprov> kiko: I'm working a a FULL and EFECTIVE binary override list 
<kiko> cprov, okay. but I think I can fix the remaining issues with you
<cprov> kiko: there is also a more import issue to be sorted (IMO) that is to figure out why it's not publishing arch independent pkgs properly
<kiko> well
<kiko> why don't you come down and we fix those issues?
<kiko> I think kiko and cprov are a good team for patching up archivepublisher/* :)
<cprov> kiko: "patching up" doesn't cope with the current code state, you know 
<kiko> well
<kiko> in our case patching up means basically making the code less ugly than it is today
<lifeless> refactor!
<kiko> lifeless, without tests? sure.
<lifeless> kiko: ah, not refactoring then.
<lifeless> write tests! then refactor!
<kiko> lifeless, and deploy said tested refactored code.. monday?
<lifeless> kiko: depends on the size of the refactorings needed. But mainly I'm teasing cause its 0730 on sat morning
<lifeless> and I can
<kiko> I know it's teasing
<kiko> but I wish I could do what you wanted
<lifeless> If I had a few more cycles I'd ofer to help
<lifeless> strangely I enjoy sorting out that sort of thing
* bradb heads off, later
<pvdvyve> Hi
* kiko waves
<kiko> till tomorrow guys
* cprov night all
#launchpad 2006-01-26
<mpt> holy crap the Launchpad wiki disappeared
<lifeless> or has it
<mpt> elmo fixed it
* poningru just found a  stopship bug in launchpad
<poningru> err showstopper I guess
<poningru> Typing Launchpad into firefox url bar
<poningru> current result: I'm feeling lucky search of google does not have Launchpad.net for a launchpad search
<poningru> wanted result: typing launchpad into firefox url bar will take me to launchpad.net
<poningru> possible patch: googlebomb!!!
<poningru> well the legal kind
<poningru> have everyone put a link to launchpad on their blogs
<Mez> anyone here?
<Mez> I have a suggestion for malone
<Mez> kiko 0 you here or just auto-reconnect ?
<ajmitch> Mez: file a bug on malone
<Mez> ajmitch: can never find the right place ;)
<ajmitch> against the product malone
<mpt__> poningru, we're working on that, see https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadGooglification#head-6e208a405b33f70198bc9efcd866a6217b22a17a
<poningru> ?
<poningru> regarding my question in Ubuntu-offtopic?
<poningru> or my earlier question?
* poningru should just check the link
<poningru> thanks mpt_ 
<poningru> oh the googlebombing idea
<poningru> err googlification idea ;)
<mpt__> linking from OSNews three days ago should help
<poningru> yeah true
<poningru> but still if everyone on planet ubuntu just had a link to launchpad on their homepage
<mpt__> Why would they want to? :-)
<poningru> because launchpad is used for a major distro they work on :)
<poningru> sorry had to try
<poningru> I mean like just ask people to
<mpt__> I don't imagine many of them had links to Bugzilla from their Weblogs before now
<mpt__> but, don't let me stop you :-)
<poningru> hehe 
* poningru has no pull
<mpt__> anyway, Planet Ubuntu right now seems to be entirely news from 2005
<poningru> hehe yeah
<poningru> also can we add it to planet ubuntu?
<mpt__> It has nothing to do with Planet Ubuntu...
<poningru> ok well I have to go to sleep
<poningru> night dude, thanks for lending me your ear
<ajmitch> mpt__: planet ubuntu is broken due to livejournal screwing up its rss feeds :)
<mpt__> ajmitch, every time I look at Planet Ubuntu it's broken for *some* reason
<mdke> yes
<mdke> but this time it's not planet's fault :)
<jblack> mpt: Yeah. I gave up on planet last week after I caught it duplicating blog entries.
<ajmitch> hey jblack 
<jblack> Hey buddy. 
<lifeless> jblack: that was livejournals fault
<jblack> It was? I was referring to a blog posted on a drupal.
<mpt__> "launchpad, rosetta, and malone are not proprietary, just unfinished and unreleased. the release milestones and features are available https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ they are targeting a july 6th 1.0 release." -- someone on OSNews
<mpt__> Just as well we don't mention what year that July 6th refers to, eh :-)
<lifeless> jblack: hmm, I thought you had livejournal feeds
<jblack> I think I tried just about everywhere but there. :)
<jblack> I went from advogato to something to blogspot to finally drupal.
<jblack> I'm happy with what I setup on the site with drupal.
<jblack> Now there's entries by developer, by rcs, and all. 
<jblack> Tough I don't think there's feeds for all of them.
<kiko> mpt__, that's an interesting quote right there
<kiko> Mez, what was up?
<jblack> kiko: Can I tell you a secret? 
<kiko> it depends
<kiko> do I have to keep it a secret? :)
<jblack> <sshhh> don't tell anyone, but this super-silent super-mirror is creeping me out a little.
<kiko> super-silent?
<kiko> it could play the latest white stripes album every time a patch landed?
<jblack> I think I might put in logging just to keep a closer eye on it.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> you updated the script 
<kiko> :)
<kiko> I'm okay with you having it output information
<kiko> just not tracebacks :)
<jblack> How much output?
<jblack> You don't mind plenty of output, as long as you know what it means? 
<jblack> kiko: Yeah, last week, while I was on vacation. :)
<jblack> and then more when I got back from vacation, when I realized that it was quiet because postfix on my lappy was broken
<kiko> <jblack> You don't mind plenty of output, as long as you know what it means? 
<kiko> right.
<kiko> it can't be tracebacks. 
<jblack> So.. even if somebody made a bzr branch of the linux kernel, and the supermirror reported once every ten minutes for six hours that it couldn't get a lock because the previous version was still running....
<jblack> (thats 60 emails, btw)
<kiko> that's a lot of email indeed
<kiko> maybe failed to acquire lock could be silent.. then again, a stale lock..
<kiko> are you using contrib/glock.py
<kiko> -- ?
<jblack> No. I'm still using lockfile.
<jblack> They're not stale locks. They're valied locks
<jblack> The supermirror in this iteration doesn't support concurrancy in any form.
<kiko> that's okay
<jblack> Something that I'm keen to resolve, but don't have the time to do at the moment.
<kiko> but if you have a stale lock and no email notifications...
<kiko> I dunno. you should probably use contrib/glock.py
<jblack> I don't imagine a situation in which I could.
<jblack> The code looks something like  lock(); try: domirrorstuff(); finally: unlock()
<kiko> locks stay around, you know?
<kiko> if a -KILL is issued to that process, what happens?
<jblack> It could if the machine went down, or if python segfaulted, or if it were killed, sure.
<kiko> right.
<kiko> which WILL happen in the lifetime of the SM a few times at least
<jblack> Yup. 
<jblack> The new lockfile deals with staleness.
<kiko> really now?
<jblack> well, that's what I'm told by my boss.
<kiko> you mean god?
<jblack> well, bosses aren't infallible. They're just right until proven otherwise. :) 
<jblack> Either you're thinking really hard, wandered off, or are trying to come up with a nice way to tell me I'm dissillusioned. :)
<kiko> neither
<kiko> I am acquiring cocaine
<jblack> Is that legal there?
<jblack> I so need to move to brazil.
<mpt_> Cocaine is the name of a babe, apparently
<jblack> I still need to move to brazil. :)
<kiko> what is this babe conversation
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> time for suicide bike ride
<uws> jblack, kiko_suicide: jfyi, some applications store the current PID in the lockfile to check for staleness
* raphink is sorry for the spam yesterday. My connection is back to a normal state now.
<jordi> kiko_suicide: DUDE
<jordi> don't die just now.
<jordi> you wanted m
<jb-home> Bugzilla appears to not be read only: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18157
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 18157: "Make linux/agpgart.h usable from userspace" Product: Ubuntu, Component: linux-kernel-headers, Severity: normal, Assigned to: jbailey@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: FIXED
#launchpad 2006-01-27
<Seveas> Does launchpad provide a possibility to receive support requests per mail?
<jsgotangco> jblack, you got pay per view?
<jblack> jsgotangco: Why? 
<jsgotangco> jblack, just wondering if you got to watch the fight (morales/pacquaio 2)
<jblack> yeah. I watched it
<jblack> Oh, no, not the second one.
<jblack> Who won? 
<jsgotangco> pacman
<jsgotangco> tko 10
<jblack> really!
<jsgotangco> he decked morales twice
<jblack> I think I'm going to bed. I'm not feeling well
<Mez> jblack: ping
<Mez> o_O
<jsgotangco> later jblack rest well
<Dirty_Harry> What's up? It's quiet
<Dirty_Harry> ping
<Dirty_Harry> /
* Dirty_Harry is away: I'm busy
<Mez> hmm - LP timing out on changing an emblem
<Mez> any idea?
<lifeless> librarian could be down I guess
<zyga> anyone around?
<zyga> I'm trying to get into dapper's xchat-gnome template for polish but I cannot find any
<jamesh> zyga: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/xchat-gnome/+pots/xchat-gnome/pl/+translate
<zyga> jamesh: thanks, why isn't it listed on the big list page for pl?
<zyga> I thought this bug was fixed ages ago
<jamesh> zyga: is polish selected as one of your languages on https://launchpad.net/rosetta/prefs ?
<zyga> jamesh: checking
<zyga> jamesh: yes it is
<zyga> jamesh: I usually look for templates on this page: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/pl
<zyga> it just got added after I visited the link you've sent ime
<jamesh> zyga: I believe there is a bug open about that.
<jamesh> zyga: you should see polish here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/xchat-gnome/+translations
<jamesh> (if it is selected as a preferred language)
<zyga> jamesh: it works now, it seems that visiting that link has created the template
<zyga> I'm listed as the creator
<zyga> jamesh: strange
<zyga> jamesh: I wanted to fix a bug in the translation
<zyga> jamesh: some messages seem to have  been incorrectly tagged as utf-8 while being latin-2 (comon issue)
<zyga> jamesh: so if there are some translations, why wasn't the template page created automatically...
<zyga> I need to find carlos :/
<zyga> does carlos come here on weekends?
<stgraber> Need support on #pr3dators-klan.com after Quakenet probs on #pr3dators-klan.et ... (sorry for amsg and ad)
<stgraber> sorry, this message was for qnet only
<zyga> any rosetta devs around?
<sivang> howdy all
<jb-home> Looking at Bug 29290 - jamesh identifies it as an untrapped duplicate key failure.  The other half of the question I guess should be a support request - how, then, do I target a bug to a particular version of software in Dapper?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29290: "OOPS-21D227 received while trying to target a bug" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29290
<jb-home> Do you guys look at the support requests at all, or is it best to ask in here for things like this?
<jamesh> jb-home: we don't have per-package milestones at the moment
<jamesh> which is essentially what you want
<lifeless> wheeeooo
<lifeless> love those 1/2 hour to write emails.
<sivang> lifeless: 1/2? that must be a long email..
<lifeless> actually, wow. more like an hour
<lifeless> sivang: extending the transaction api in bzr
<jb-home> jamesh: Ah, okay.  So I've just included the text "dapper" and "0.9-0ubuntu1" in the body of the message then, and this is best practice for now?
<lifeless> finally figured out what had me spooked about some of the adhoc patches
<zyga> any devs around?
<jamesh> jb-home: there is an item in the actions portlet "target fix to releases"
<lifeless> zyga: FSVO yes
<zyga> I'd like to raise the issue of common problems t
<sivang> lifeless: ah, figures then you'll probbly need more then one or two long emails , if your going to extend an api :-)
<zyga> I'd like to raise the issue of common problems due to invalid content encoding in .po files
<jamesh> jb-home: you can target it at Dapper there, which will open another bug task (enabling you to track the bug in each of the releases it needs to be fixed int)
<lifeless> sivang: mainly I needed time doing nothing else to work through the issues
<jb-home> jamesh: I saw that, but it looked like something as the reporter I should never set (It's not up to me to say where something *must* be fixed.  It's only up to me to say where it's broken.)
<lifeless> so that I can explain why I was going 'No, dont do that' to people, when what they wanted sounded reasonable on the surface
<lifeless> we have some pretty high goals for bzr in a technical sense
<jamesh> jb-home: okay, so you want to say "this bug occurs in 0.9-0ubuntu1"
<jb-home> jamesh: Right.  Or at a minimum, this bug occurs in dapper.
<zyga> I'd like to propose a system for rosetta that would preprocess all incoming files to determine the true encoding, if not set correctly and re-encode to unicode 
<jamesh> jb-home: we _do_ have something in the data model to handle this (bug infestations), but we don't have any UI for it
<jb-home> jamesh: But it started as at a specific version, and it seems like useful metadata.
<zyga> I'm working on a reference implementation that targets common errors in polish templates
<sivang> lifeless: interesting. Is there anything documented online about it? (could be a nice way to learn just about more bits about bzr)
<jb-home> jamesh: Fair enough.  Is there anything I can usefully capture in an enhancement bug report from this conversation?
<jamesh> jb-home: sure. The bug infestation idea is to be able to attach metadata to the bug like "occurs in version X.Y" or "does not occur in version X.Y+1"
<lifeless> sivang: well, theres the bzrlib.transactions api, theres my new email about it
<jamesh> and be able to use that data to narrow down problems
<jamesh> but there is no UI for that (there is just a table definition at the moment, iirc)
<zyga> any hints on who should I contact?
<jb-home> Ah!  I see it here as #424
<jamesh> jb-home: so at the moment, including it as a comment is probably best
* sivang searches for bzr's ml archives
<lifeless> lists.canonical.com
<lifeless> bazaar-ng is the lsit
<jb-home> jamesh: Thanks.
<lifeless> jb-home: btw
<lifeless> we can just about fix the versioning on the bzr packages
<lifeless> this is a reminder to switch to ~ for 8
<jb-home> lifeless: Thanks for the reminder.
<lifeless> np
* sivang searches for jblack 
<jb-home> Where's the right place to report bugs on the bugzilla migration?
<lifeless> jamesh: 
<jsgotangco> malone?
<jb-home> jsgotangco: Do you know against which product?
<jsgotangco> well you can probably file it to malone itself
<lifeless> there is a launchpad product
<lifeless> but jamesh is the person to chat with
<jb-home> 'kay.  I'll wait a bit to see if he resurfaces.
<jb-home> lifeless: I wasn't sure about the launchpad product, since it's not launchpad that has the bug.
<jb-home> lifeless: Thanks!
<lifeless> np
<Mez> how often does launchpad like - see what packages are available
<jamesh> jb-home: what is the problem?
<Mez> lol - cause it's still showing old versions of packages and stuff
<jb-home> jamesh: I have two things that have come up:
<jb-home> 1) bugzilla doesn't appear to be read only, and I got a new comment filed on an existing bug.
<jb-home> (18157)
<jb-home> 2) Malone bug#24190 was correctly imported, but doesn't show up on my list of reported bugs.
<jamesh> jb-home: that would be an RT request.  We can probably make the database readonly at the moment
<jb-home> jamesh: I think it probably also means another import run. =(
<jb-home> jamesh: I pretty much only happened to notice this one, but generally I have bugzilla mail disabled.
<jamesh> jb-home: that's a little difficult.
<jb-home> So people could be commenting on existing bugs and I'd have no way of knowing about it, and the data won't be in malone.
<jamesh> jb-home: I'm guessing some existing login sessions are active (we disabled login for all existing accounts)
<jamesh> jb-home: your (2) is https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4201
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4201: "Bugs with NeedInfo status should be displayed on open bugs query." Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Needs Info
<jb-home> jamesh: Ah, no wonder the keywords I guessed didn't give me the bug. =)
<jb-home> Right, 4201 definetly looks like what I'm hitting here.
<jb-home> So I only have one data loss issue, not two. =P
<jamesh> for (1), we probably want to do a "delete from logincookies" on the bugzilla DB
<jamesh> we don't currently have the ability to do incremental comment imports from bugzilla though.
<jamesh> the script I wrote was for a one-off import
<jb-home> Ugh.
<jb-home> Is there any way to do a system-wide query to see how much data is being lost?
<jb-home> If it's just a dozen or so, those folks can be contacted to file the data in the right place.
<jb-home> Otherwise it might be worth developing the scripts to do it.
<jamesh> there is a date associated with each comment.  We could probably tell how many comments have been made.
<jb-home> jamesh: Is there anything useful I can add to this?
<eldiablo> buonciorno
<eldiablo> ciao
<muadda> We cannot yet use launchpad to browse Debian bugs ?
<zyga> hello
<mdke> muadda, no, debian doesn't use launchpad
<muadda> mdke, malone/launchpad cannot look bugs in the debian BTS database?
<mdke> muadda, no
<muadda> If a project has already a bugzilla and want to keep its bugzilla... can malone communicate with this bugzilla ?
<mdke> muadda, I don't know, i don't think so. What do you mean by communicate?
<muadda> I'm trying to understand the malone concept ;) If I report a bug on malone and I click on the "Request fix Upstream" link, malone may know the upstream bugzilla and automatically open the bug on the upstream bugzilla. Can malone do that ?
<muadda> and if upstream authors add some comments on their bugzilla, these comments may be available on the malone page (?)
<mdke> muadda, the idea is that if the upstream project uses malone too, the bug can be reported there. If it doesn't, the Request fix Upstream is pretty useless right now, afaik
<muadda> mdke, ok, I understand better now. Thanks
<mdke> muadda, np, lots of people are confused by that. Because it is confusing :)
#launchpad 2006-01-28
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<Diablo-D3> is there any way to search all of malone for something?
<muadda> Diablo-D3, seems not possible ...
<Diablo-D3> no kidding
<Burgundavia> Diablo-D3, there is currently no way to search all of malone or in fact, any part of LP
<Diablo-D3> ... damnit.
<Diablo-D3> I should be able to search for "powernow-k7" and get all bugs that have that in the summary
<spiv> Diablo-D3: https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu?field.searchtext=powernow-k7&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity ?
<spiv> (search done from https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu)
<Diablo-D3> how did you do that?
<spiv> Which only searches "ubuntu" bugs, rather than all of malone, but that's probably close enough to what you want.
<spiv> I got to that search form from the "View Ubuntu Bugs" link on https://launchpad.net/malone
<Diablo-D3> er, oh hey
<Diablo-D3> theres a giant search box there
* Diablo-D3 somehow missed it
<Diablo-D3> proof malone's ui is too complex =/
<spiv> Yeah, it seems it's really easy for people to miss things at the moment :(
<stub> spiv: Can I get a review? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTmiueF.html
<stub> I'm heading our for lunch, but will be back in about an hour
<stub> It is the celebrities optimization stuff
<spiv> stub: Sure.
<jordi> hello
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub, hi, when and at what time the staging DB mirror ends?
<stub> staging db mirroring is currently disabled for publisher testing. You need it updated?
<ddaa> The gimp baz2bzr conversion is driving me crazy
<ddaa> it has been giving an estimated time left of 140 hours
<carlos> stub, Oh, I assumed that as launchpad_carlos db disappear staging was being updated as usual...
<ddaa> for five days...
<stub> It disappeared?
<carlos> I got errors while trying to connect to it
<carlos> let me check again...
<stub> carlos: oh - it was likely never upgraded from 8.0
<stub> carlos: I'll create you a fresh one
<carlos> stub, thank you
<carlos> stub, could you update it weekly?
<carlos> to generate weekly language pack snapshots
<stub> carlos: Still not ready to trust your scripts on the production db?
<carlos> stub, fixing them to move then into production
<stub> You might need to poke me until I automate the restore
<carlos> that's why I want to do the snapshots
<carlos> ok
<sivang> Hola amigos!
<ddaa> blah, where's SteveA?
<ddaa> helo sivang
<sivang> hey ddaa 
<carlos> siretart, morning
<siretart> hey carlos ;)
<carlos> s/siretart/sivang/
<carlos> anyway siretart morning ;-)
<siretart> hehe :)
<carlos> xchat autocompletation sucks...
<ddaa> you mean it's not psychic?
<sivang> ddaa: 14 hours? something must have gone wrong in the calculation there...or bad network?
<ddaa> No, 140 hours
<ddaa> and it's not bad network, it's local fs
<ddaa> and the calculation is fine, it's making progress
<ddaa> just agonizingly slow progress
<sivang> ddaa: does it at at least decline in 10th factor? :)
<ddaa> just  a combination of pathologic "baz replay" and "bzr commit" performances. Many many files, large history.
<ddaa> The only thing that kills me is that all bets are off for when it will actually complete.
<sivang> ddaa: ah, so it's not sure it will complete even after 140hrs?
<sivang> ddaa: baz replay "replays" the old branch's history ?
<ddaa> it applies a changeset
<ddaa> really, these are boringly arcane details
<ddaa> and it won't help you to understand the insanity of the Arch command set.
<sivang> ddaa: I understand. just feel lucky for having bzr :)
<ddaa> when somebody has been telling you "I'll be done in six days, I think", every day for a week, how long do you keep one believing that?
* ddaa -> nature
<sivang> ddaa: heh
<jblack> Did anybody try the new rocketfuel docs yet? 
<sivang> jblack: I am going to try them, *today* even if it costs me all night :)
<jblack> all night? 
<jblack> They should be really easy to use, and be about as quick as rocketfuel can be with bazaar-ng. 
<sivang> jblack: ofcourse, but slow network, suddenly urgent stuff at work, can push it down until I get home :)
<sivang> jblack: I am sure they're as good as they get , or at least close to that.
<sivang> jblack: was at work until 2:30am last wedensday, then sick throughout weekend, only now cam back to myself
<sivang> jblack: otherwise I would already have tried them :)
<ddaa> Hey jblack
<ddaa> should be the launchpad-bzr meeting soon
<ddaa> at least assuming SteveA manages to be back from vacation in time...
<ddaa> which I double since it's now meeting - 4 mins.
<ddaa> * which I doubt
* ddaa gives TP to repairman
<jblack> where?
<jblack> On sunday? 
<sivang> TP?
<ddaa> It's monday here, dude
<ddaa> ThinkPad
<ddaa> daf: can pull optional-branch-title now
<ddaa> I do not guarantee the data will not eat your hard drive and take your grandma hostage though.
<sivang> ddaa: heh
* sivang attampts the "reversed if clause" and fails
<daf> ddaa: bzr claims there's nothing to merge
<lifeless> review meeting time
<lifeless> whos art here ?
<BjornT> i'm here
<spiv> I'm here
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> agenda - next meeting time - one week @ this time
<lifeless> that 30th at 1100 UTC
<spiv> Fine with me.
<BjornT> fine with me
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> queue status - theres 4 outstanding reviews in total
<lifeless> which is 'under control' IMNSHO
<lifeless> any new business ?
<spiv> All seems good to me.
<BjornT> no
<daf> oustanding == merge-approved?
<spiv> (maybe we should have a new segment in the meeting: silliest code I've reviewed this week ;)
<lifeless> daf: outstanding = needs-review
<lifeless> spiv: so my silliest was 'if thing and hasattr(thing, 'foo'): ...thing.foo'
<daf> looking at the Pending Branch Summary page, there's 8 branches in needs-review
<lifeless> rather than 'getattr(thing, 'foo', sane_default)'
<lifeless> daf: indeed, I miscounted
<lifeless> still, under control 
<daf> 2N ~= N? :)
<spiv> lifeless: Mine was this:
<spiv> +    def _empty(self):
<spiv> +        """Foo."""
<spiv> +        raise AssertionError
<spiv> lifeless: I think I win ;)
<niemeyer> Morning!
<lifeless> daf: FSVO 2
<lifeless> spiv: unless BjornT has a new one ?
<spiv> lifeless: I hope for the sake of launchpad he can't beat that :)
<BjornT> nope, haven't actually reviewed that much lately :)
<daf> spiv: gosh
<lifeless> ok, meeting over
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> bom dia brasil!
<Mez> hmm - anyone here I can talk to about something we want to use LP for, but want to figure out the best way to do ?
<Mez> basically we want people to be able to request backports through launchpad....
<Mez> but dont know the best way to do it
<Mez> I would suggest using a new product and filing bugs against it ?
<sivang> morning matsubaram, spiv , Mez 
<Mez> s morning sivan
<spiv> Mez: Hmm, you mean backports of bug fixes from one upstream branch to another, or backports of new releases from e.g. dapper to breezy?
<Mez> spi: we want people to be able to request new backports
<Mez> as in - what we currently do ...
<Mez> dapper rebuilt for breezy etc etc
<Mez> thinking of ust setting up a new product and using bugs on that
<spiv> Mez: I guess that works, although maybe a seperate ubuntu-backports distro would be a better solution.
<spiv> Mez: Try asking bradb when he's around, or mail the launchpad-users list about it.
<Mez> spiv: is that possible to do?
<Mez> spiv: though that still doesnt give us somewhere to request - but actually makes life a lot easier for support ;)
<spiv> If you had a seperate distro, you could then mirror the warty/hoary/breezy/dapper release structure in it, and use those for targetting your bugs.
<Mez> very true
<Mez> and then can file bugs on packages within the "distro"
<spiv> But I'm not certain that's the best route, so see what brad thinks :)
<spiv> Right.
<Mez> does it matter that it's not self contained?
<spiv> In some sense, the backports are just a derivate of ubuntu, so registering a deriviative distro of ubuntu for them makes sense.
<Mez> spiv: true, but backports isnt self contained...
<Mez> It relys on links to current ubuntu
<spiv> But I suspect we'll hit some rough edges no matter what we do, because you'd be the first to do this, however we do it :)
<spiv> Right, that's more-or-less the idea of a "derivative" distro.
<spiv> We want to make it easy for people to make variations of ubuntu where 99% of the packages are the same, but a few select ones are customised.
<Mez> spiv: oh... I thought you meant derivative as in ubuntu being a debian derivatie
<Mez> spiv: then surely backports would be the best start for a stomping ground?
<Mez> s/stomping/testing/
<spiv> I think so.
<Mez> hmm 
<Mez> sounds like a good plan
<Mez> and would be quite useful for us tbh
<spiv> Yeah, it seems to make good sense.
<spiv> E.g., if I'm looking at a breezy bug, and I see in launchpad that it's fixed in "ubuntu-backports (breezy)", then that's good to know.
<Mez> sort of ;)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> actually 
<spiv> It means that I know I could grab the backports package to fix my problem, rather than waiting for dapper :)
<Mez> thats a good way of linking them
<Mez> yes
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> this could be interesting
<spiv> This is the sort of thing we always wanted malone to do :)
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> or, if we see it as fixed in dapper, but not in breezy, we can try and backport it ;)
<spiv> Although typically we've been thinking more about package maintainers than users (e.g. if an ubuntu maintainer sees that gentoo has fixed a bug, then they can look at their fix and include it in the ubuntu package).
<spiv> Heh, if you like ;)
<Mez> spi: yeah - I've heard the spiel from mark about LP many a time (and read the interviews too!)
<spiv> Ah, cool.
<Mez> I think it's a great (and he explained it really well in a LXF issue somewhere!)
<Mez> and at LRL
<Mez> and everywhere else
<Mez> but yeah - I think thats actually a good way of doing it
<Mez> a REALLY good idea
<Mez> I mean - we have them currently registered as a "project" and "products" for each ubuntu release
<Mez> but doing it that way would be even easier
<Mez> though I'm not too sure how we'd get stuff linked in (like it knowing what packages etc are in it)
<spiv> Yeah, me either :)
<spiv> It depends on where the derivatives code in launchpad is at.
<spiv> It might be that for now products are the best we can do, and we can migrate it later when we can do it better.
* carlos -> lunch
<Mez> evening bradb ;)
<Mez> before I start - you can blame spiv for all this ;)
<bradb> hey Mez 
<jbailey> I have a timeout error that I think might be a duplicate of 28528.
<jbailey> Mm, no, that one referes to translation.
<spiv> jbailey: What's the oops id?
<Mez> bradb - we've been looking at a new way of processing requests for backports - and we wass originally looking at using the support system.
<jbailey> spiv: is OOPS-23A312.
<spiv> Hmm, it hasn't rsynced to chinstrap yet...
<Mez> At the moment - I think thats a little too primitive... and was looking at using malone for it - but making a new package for requests doesnt seem right - nor does mixing it with current actual problems
* spiv twiddles thumbs
<Mez> I asked in here if anyone had any ideas on how to do it
<Mez> and spiv came up with the idea of making backports a derivative distro in LP
<jbailey> spiv: For background, I was searching for the evolution source package so that I could search it for bugs.
<jbailey> This was the search for packages timing out.
<Mez> bradb: which would work out really well for us - it'd make managing things a lot easier for us.
<Mez> bradb: what do you think?
<bradb> Mez: For backport fixes, use the "Target Fix to Releases" link.
<Mez> bradb ... ?
<spiv> Mez: He means target it to releases of real Ubuntu
<Mez> I dont get what you mean though
<spiv> bradb: I'm not sure that's quite right in this case, because e.g. breezy is released and will never change (well, except for security bugs).
<jbailey> spiv: Not really true.
<jbailey> spiv: We fix important bugs in breezy through breezy-updates, too
<bradb> Mez: e.g https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2-amd64/+bug/24000, the "Target Fix to Releases" is designed specifically for managing backport/security bug fixes.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24000: "Unable to open the linked document ( ACPI specification )" Fix req. for: openoffice.org2-amd64 openoffice.org2-writer (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthias Klose, Status: Unconfirmed
<spiv> jbailey: Ok, security and high-priority bugs :)
<jbailey> spiv: Specifically, I will occasionally upload fixes that I've done for clients anyway, since I've had to do the QA work on the fix anyway.
<spiv> jbailey: There's some sort of distinction between the backports project and breezy-updates/breezy-security.
<spiv> I guess the question is how to represent that in malone (if at all)
<jbailey> spiv: Right.  backports is as many packages from dapper as they can sanely map onto breezy.
<mdke> i.e. the former isn't enabled by default in peoples' systems
<jbailey> I don't know what the community around backports is like.
<Mez> bradb: I dont think you've got the point of it. We want people to be able to request new backports
<jbailey> Like, if there's a bug in a breezy-backport that doesn't appear in breezy and doesn't appear in dapper, do they care?
<Mez> It's basically keeping them up to the bleeding edge... those people that want the latest of everything now
<Mez> jbailey: the backports team do - but cant do much about it
<jbailey> Mez: Does that change when we switch to Soyuz?
<Mez> jbailey: I've no idea
<spiv> jbailey: well, another case is "the bug is in 'ubuntu (breezy), but fixed in ubuntu (dapper) and ubuntu (backports)".
<Mez> We've basically been told "well - we dont know - we;ll see later"
<bradb> Mez: Are you asking how to take bug #NNNN and say "backport this fix to Breezy"?
<Mez> bradb: not at all
<spiv> jbailey: In that case, as a user looking at the bug report (because it just happened to me), it's useful to know that it's fixed in backports.
<jbailey> spiv: Mmm, right.  For people who really need a bug gone and are willing to take some risk with it.
<Mez> bradb: currently, backports is technically a derivative of ubuntu - yes?
<spiv> jbailey: So I know I have the option to try a backport of just one package before I upgrade to the bleeding edge dapper :)
<bradb> Mez: Does your question deal with bug reports?
<Mez> well - people come along every day and ask us to backport things to breezy
<spiv> jbailey: Exactly.
<jbailey> spiv: Makes sense, then.
<Mez> bradb: not exactly
<Mez> but vaguley yes
<spiv> bradb: Well, "I wish version 1.7 of frobnosticator was available for breezy" is sort of like a bug ;)
<bradb> ah, ok
<Mez> spiv: as is "well this annoying bug here is in breezy but not in dapper-  can you backport it please"
<jbailey> spiv: FWIW, a second query for evolution takes a while but does succeed.
<spiv> Mez: Right.
<spiv> jbailey: Must be on the edge of the timeout, so it depends on luck if the db is too busy or not :/
<Mez> we get so many people requesting backports all the time - 
<Mez> some for vanity (I want this new app now)
<jbailey> spiv: Fair enough.  Is there anything else I can give you before this drops out of my short term memory? =)
<Mez> some for the reason that it's buggy (scim in breezy is buggy as hell but fixed in dapper - cant backport but it's an example)
<spiv> jbailey: How about a pony? ;)
<spiv> Ah, there's the oops.
<Mez> and well - we'd love a way to be able to manage those requests propler.y
<jbailey> spiv: http://www.hasbro.com/mylittlepony/
<Mez> spiv came up with the idea of registering backports as a distro in launchpad
* daf imagines spiv riding through Sydney on a pony
<Mez> then we can link all the things together - for example, if someone reports a bug in breezy
<Mez> and it's fixed in dapper, then we can backport it and mark it as fixed in backports and wontfix in breezy
<Mez> or similar
<Mez> we're just looking for an easier way to manage the request process - and the idea spiv came up with seems a good one
<spiv> jbailey: Hmm.
<Mez> get it yet bradb?
<bradb> Mez: If there's an existing bug report, the "Target Fix to Releases" page is designed to request a backport fix.
<spiv> jbailey: It's a actually a pretty simple query that's killing it :/
<Mez> bradb: not exactly
<bradb> If there's no bug report, and it's just "please backport version X.XX of package foobar", that's something different.
<Mez> to me it looks liek it's there to request an "updates"
<spiv> jbailey: It's using a full-text search, but otherwise is really simple, no joins or anything exciting.
<Mez> bradb: the backports team get nothing to do with that link- surely that link is for security/updates team
<Mez> not backports
<bradb> Mez: It's designed to handle backport fix requests. What makes you think it can't handle requesting a backport fix?
<spiv> bradb: It seems to me that the backports aren't producing official ubuntu packages, so targeting fixes to ubuntu releases doesn't really seem to fit.
<spiv> bradb: i.e. the issue is that the bug isn't being fixed in "ubuntu (breezy)", it's being fixed somewhere else.
<Mez> what spiv said :P
<bradb> Ok, that makes things a little clearer.
<spiv> bradb: It's a confusing world we live in :)
<bradb> I vaguely remember talking with Mark and stub about this in a cab on the way to the airport in Spain.
<spiv> Hah.
<Mez> bradb: I think the confusion is what is meant by backports ;)
<Mez> you're meaning for example, breezy-security and breezy-updates - yes?
<Mez> I'm meaning https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<bradb> I guess so. But we usually use the word "backport" every time we talk about that page.
* bradb reads
<Mez> bradb: It's a valid use of the word ;)
<Mez> but not the way I meant it ;)
<Mez> It is technically backporting, yes - but when I say "backports" I meant he backports project (like backports.org for debian)
<Mez> at the moment - we're using the forums for requests.
<Mez> and this is major ...
<Mez> *shudders*
<Mez> it doesnt work
<Mez> I refuse to go there
<Mez> we're looking at a new way to manage the bugs for backports (all the bugs for say, breezy backports are lumped into one product)
<Mez> and also a better way to manage requests
<Mez> I believce this can be done easily with backports being listed as a derivatie distro
<bradb> Mez: Is the backporting project a derivate distro of Ubuntu?
<Mez> technically, yes
<bradb> Does it have its own repo, can I order backport CDs, etc?
<Mez> no.
<Mez> lol
<Mez> well
<Mez> it's hosted on the ubuntu repos
<Mez> so it has it's own repo
<Mez> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/breezy-backports
<Mez> but they dont do CDs yet
<bradb> Mez: IIUC, there are two types of backporting you're talking about: 1. Requesting that bug #NNNN get fixed in Breezy, 2. Requesting that version X.YZ of package foobar be brought into Ubuntu, correct?
<Mez> 2) yes 1) sort of
<Mez> 1) bug #NNNN be fixed in breezy by bringing a newer version of "package" into breezy from dapper
<bradb> Any other types of backport request that relate to this?
<Mez> those are the only 2 types that we deal with
<bradb> ok
<Mez> we dont bugfix things - (well - not as backports - we can as MOTU if we want)
<Mez> we basically just bring things from XtoY and test that they work
<Mez> but sometimes we get bugs in stuff we'e backported
<bradb> And to get bugfixes for either of #1 or #2, I have to modify my sources.list, right?
<spiv> In some ways this would be clearer if the backports weren't distributed on archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<Mez> bradb: yes - to get the backported packages, you have to modify your sources.list
<Mez> spiv: they never used to be - but they're "official" now
<Mez> official but unsupported
<spiv> Mez: Yeah, that's the "problem" :)
<spiv> Mez: If they were called "Jimbo's backports for Ubuntu", there'd be no confusion ;)
<bradb> I don't know much about how derivatives work in Launchpad. If the backport project is very similar to a derivative, then it would make sense for it to be a derivative. If the derivative solution is more like a hack than a close model of the Real World, then it's probably not the right solution.
<spiv> bradb: FWIW, I think a derivative is a very close but not quite perfect fit.
<spiv> bradb: But probably a better fit that, e.g. a product for every backport release (i.e. having a ubuntu-breezy product).
<spiv> Er, "ubuntu-backports-breezy" product.
<Mez> spiv: thats how we do it at the moment
<Mez> bradb: what do you mean more like a hack than a close model of the real world"
<spiv> The main issue I see is that the backports project doesn't have full repo, they are just an auxilliary source of newer packages for some things.
<Mez> spiv: yeah - we're not self contained
<spiv> I'm not sure what our assumptions for derivatives are/will be, so that might be an issue.
<Mez> we wont work without having ubuntu there in the background
<bradb> Mez: If the backport project is not almost exactly like an Ubuntu derivative, then this would be a hack. :)
<bradb> But I don't know enough about derivatives to make that call.
<Mez> bradb: nor do i :D
<Mez> It depends on what you're calling a derivative
<bradb> But, I can email launchpad@ and get more information for you.
<bradb> Do you want me to get more information for you?
<spiv> I think probably the main issue would be "I want to request a backport of frobnosticator 1.7 to breezy" -- would "frobnosticator" be available in malone's view of the ubuntu-backports derivative to file a bug against?
<spiv> I think derivatives in general might want that, but I'm not sure.
<Mez> bradb: put simply  if we importe everything from breezy into backports that we havent backported from dapper - we'd be a derivative ;)
<Mez> the stuff we havent backported lies in breezy ;)
<Mez> bradb: sure - can you CC: me ?
<spiv> Hmm, to be clear, I mean would all packages in the parent distro be available for filing bugs against in the derivative?
<bradb> Mez: Sure, I'll email launchpad@ and Cc you.
<Mez> bradb: no problem :D
<Mez> mez@ubuntu.com
<bradb> sounds good, thanks
<Mez> spiv: if so - it'd make our life easier if this were to go ahead
<Mez> if not: not as easy - but still ;)
<Mez> spiv: to me - we only need the packages in backports, any "requests" can be filed against backports itself
<Mez> though, for general derivative distros
<Mez> I think that weould be the best
<spiv> Mez: It seems like the sort of problem we want launchpad to help with, but you're right on our bleeding edge :)
<Mez> because well - same as with us in ubuntu
<Mez> we're a derivative of debian
<Mez> if we pulled a package from debian - should we just file in the debian BTS?
<Mez> not really - because it could something else in ubuntu causing the bug
<spiv> Mez: Yeah, that's a bit hairy -- what if the bug in a pure-debian only shows itself when used with a backport package?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> lol
<Mez> which is why you have it filed against the distro first and then "occurs in X" aswell
<spiv> I suspect there's not one answer for that sort of thing, it depends on common sense, the relationship with the relevant debian maintainer, etc.
<Mez> the whole thing maline is meant for
<Mez> spiv: It's very true
<Mez> spiv: but it's the same thing
<spiv> jbailey: I filed https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29444
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29444: "Timeout querying DistributionSourcePackageCache when searching for the evolution source package" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<Mez> which is why I think the parent stuff should be available in general
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> though I would love the ability for launchpad to auto-file a bug with the debian bts if it's marked as being a bug in debian too
<Mez> (or to grab a list and see if the bugs there and link it to the bts if it is)
<spiv> Mez: Yeah, although debian might love that a bit less ;)
<jbailey> spiv: Thanks.  I've subscribed to it in case there's something more you need from me.
<Mez> spi: I dont know 
<Mez> if it's set as being a bugoccuring in debian aswell
<Mez> surely - it would be good to check the debian BTS and link to that bug
<Mez> or if it's not there - file a bug?
<spiv> Mez: It would be good, but it just needs some care to do it without offending debian.
<Mez> true
<spiv> If we accidentally make it easy to spam debian with often irrelevant or duplicate bug reports, they won't be happy.
<Mez> true - but how many times have you seen a bug marked as occuring in debian ?
<spiv> And possibly some maintainers will simply be disinterested in bugs reported from ubuntu, on the basis that they don't care about anything but debian, so unless a debian user reports it they're not interested.
<Mez> even just the "occuring in debian" checking for a current bug
<Mez> spiv, usually it's a dev that marks it as occuring in debian
<spiv> And there's the need to try avoid duplicates, and also our web form tends to gather much less info than reportbug does by default.
<spiv> Mez: Right.  It's not a bad idea, it's just one we need to be careful to do right.
<Mez> spiv: definately
<Mez> espescially atm
<spiv> Which will probably involve asking debian what they think, etc.  We're not really there yet, but I'm sure the discussion will happen sooner or later.
<Mez> well there are massive kicks going on atm to try and get ubuntu and deban closer
<mantiena> Hi all
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi BjornT. do you have a few minutes to discuss an issue I'm having while trying to fix bug 5394?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5394: "Clicking on "Advanced search" should preserve simple search criteria" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/5394
<BjornT> sure
<salgado> cool
<salgado> BjornT, so, to preserve the simple search criteria I have to stick the values returned by getExtraSearchParams() as GET parameters on the URL I'm redirecting the user to
<salgado> the problem is how to construct this URL in a way that's not too fragile, like building it manually and hardcoding the field names
<salgado> maybe https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKOkfuR.html can be of some help to understand the problem
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, can't think of a good way of doing it. the field name you could get with getattr(self, search_key + '_widget', 'name') but to encode the actual values is harder.
<bradb> lifeless: ping
<spiv> bradb: He should be in bed (like I should be ;)
<bradb> I emailed launchpad@.
<stub> Cool. Launchpad is running with Zope 3.2. Tomorrow I'll see how much of the test suite still works :-)
<bradb> stub: Sweet.
<Sonderblade> how do i find all bugs that i have reported?
<bradb> Sonderblade: /people/$you/+reportedbugs
<Sonderblade> thanks
<bradb> no prob
<Sonderblade> that list seem to exclude the closed ones though
<bradb> Sonderblade: That's a known problem. You can use the advanced search to tune your criteria, until we improve the reports to show current filter criteria, and perhaps make the default criteria more useful.
<bradb> I spend Friday, and will spend more of today, prototyping an improvement.
<bradb> s/spend/spent/
<Sonderblade> awesome! i would really like that feature
<stub> bradb: pqm was stuck on a test, which a kill -9 appears to have cleared.
<bradb> I wonder how that went unnoticed for so long.
<bradb> stub: Thanks for killing it.
<stub> I did see it earlier, but just assumed we were just having slow mirrorings again or something. I prefer to leave poking at it to Robert, as I can really only belt at it with a hammer.
<bradb> heh
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Remove all dependencies shipit had on www.ubuntu.com. r=kiko (r3019: Guilherme Salgado)
<Mez> is there a way to authenticate a username/password against LP ?
<Kinnison> Currently the authentication service is only an internal thing
<Kinnison> I don't imagine we'll be opening it up any time soon
<Kinnison> (but I could be wrong)
<Mez> damnit
<Mez> cause well - I'm sorta talking to ubuntuforums
<Mez> and well - if we could get the forums to auth against LP ;)
<Mez> it'd be uber
<Mez> hows things anyways Daniel?
<Kinnison> Hmm, auth for the forums might be possible
<Kinnison> I'm good thanks, just sold my house
<Kinnison> well, pending the chain completing
<gneuman> dll
<Mez> Kinnison, good to hear - did you sell pepperfish too ? 
<Mez> Kinnison, well seeing as I'd be the one making the LP -> forums integration - how would it be done ?
<Mez> I could do a really crude hack for it
<Kinnison> Mez: If we can open it up, I think it's an XMLRPC service
<Kinnison> Mez: But it'd be up to others, not me, to decide
<Kinnison> Pepperfish is still mine
<Mez> Kinnison, It wouldnt matter what it be as long as it can be gotten via PHP ;)
<Mez> I was thnking a crude hack of trying to login and then storing the details localcly if ti worked
<Kinnison> Urgh, that'd be really nasty
<Kinnison> and would essentially be a password-scraper
<Mez> pretty much
<Kinnison> and would fail if someone changed their password on LP within whatever cache timeouts you have
<Kinnison> I've been pushing to have Livejournal be an OpenID server. Once that is done, it'd be easy for the forums to use that
<Mez> well it would only scrape on sign up/now and then ;)
<Kinnison> Until then, I'm not sure what to suggest
<Mez> lol
<Mez> LP supports openID?
<Kinnison> Not yet
<Kinnison> I've been pushing for it
<Kinnison> Mostly because I'm fed up of using random openid servers around the net instead of running my own or using LP
<ddaa> I'm sure if you got a patch, people would be happy to roll it out :P
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> OpenID wouldnt be too hard to implement in the new forums
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  change oops ID generation to make IDs fully unique (r3020: James Henstridge)
<Kinnison> ddaa: Aye, I'm sure they would. Perhaps I'll hack on it after soyuz deployment
* ddaa is slowly emerging from the mental torpor induced by the bzr meeting
<Kinnison> hehe
<ddaa> oh, my last merge attempt was killed...
<ddaa> hang on a buildbot test case, apparently
<ddaa> buildbot.hate += 1
<ddaa> IntegerOverflowError
<Kinnison> buildbot.setHate( buildbot.getHate() + 1 );
<ddaa> ARRRRRGH
* bradb & # lunch
<sivang> Kinnison: what language was that in? :)
<Kinnison> sivang: Vomit^WJava
<ddaa> that looks like buildbot code anyway
<sivang> Kinnison: hehe :)
* sivang is surprised to learn that buildbot uses java ;-)
<Kinnison> It doesn't
<mantiena> bradb, hi
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Optimize LaunchpadCelebrity database access (r3021: Stuart Bishop)
<salgado> BjornT, what do you think of something like https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecH6gEW.html to solve that issue I raised early?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, something like that could work. do you really need the new_view.initial_values.update() call? the widgets should pick up those values from the request i think.
<salgado> BjornT, they might not be in the request
<salgado> if I enter some values and then try to go to the advanced search before having submitted that form once at least
<salgado> ..., for instance
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, i'm not sure i follow. if they are not in the request, you will set them to None. if they are in the request, you will set them to the same value that the widgets will read from the request. but maybe i'm missing something, i'm tired...
<salgado> BjornT, you're right, I don't really need that. I was confused by something else
<zyga> carlos: ping
<carlos> zyga, pong
<zyga> carlos: hi I'd like to talk to you about a translation filtering and fixing system if you have the time
<carlos> zyga, I need to leave now, I suppose I will be back in a couple of hours
<zyga> carlos: fine, could you ping me once you get back? :)
<zyga> I've got some code for you
<carlos> zyga, sure
<carlos> zyga, cool
<jordi> hey
<zyga> jordi: hello :)
<jordi> carlos: saw that Thai request?
<carlos> jordi, no, sorry. I will take a look when I'm back
<carlos> jordi, btw, I just asked for 20Mbps with ya.com ;-)
<carlos> jordi, and fixed IP address
<jordi> carlos: w00t. How much?
<carlos> 47.95, in six months 44.95 and after another six months 41.95
<carlos> +VAT
<jordi> is that including calls?
<carlos> but I will move my server to my home
<carlos> jordi, yes
<jordi> hm. Is my telephone thingy accepting 20Mb now?
<jordi> or only yours?
<carlos> Hmm, not sure...
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> jordi, no, only 4Mb
<carlos> same prize
<jordi> HMM
<jordi> oops
<jordi> another user requests translating KDE via rosetta.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<jordi> laters
<Mez> Kinnison, who would it be best to talk to about integrating the forums with LP ?
<Mez> I'm haing fun at the moment with it :D
<Kinnison> Mez: Umm, start with spiv and stub I guess
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Guess the right binary/source packages when filing a bug. (r3022: Brad Bollenbach)
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<Kinnison> salgado: yes
<salgado> hi Kinnison, the implementation of the MirrorManagement spec is blocked because I need more details about some methods that are mentioned there. they're guessSources(), guessBinaries() and updateContentModel(). Maybe you can add some docstrings to them or tell me a little bit about what they're supposed to do?
<Kinnison> salgado: Hmm
<Kinnison> salgado: let me refresh my memory
<Kinnison> salgado: guessSources is to probe the mirror to decide which distroreleases the mirror has source for
<Kinnison> salgado: guessBinaries is to probe for which disroarchreleases are present
<Kinnison> salgado: updateContentModel is to write that data back to the database
<Kinnison> salgado: need anything else?
<bradb> BjornT: Around?
<salgado> Kinnison, what do you mean by "probe for which disroarchreleases are present"? I thought the mirror's owner is responsible to tell us what is present in the mirror...
<Kinnison> salgado: make http/ftp requests and work it out
<Kinnison> salgado: I.E. look for Packages.gz and Sources.gz etc
<salgado> Kinnison, so, the guessFoo methods are the ones that will tell me what MirrorDistroArchRelease/MirrorDistroReleaseSource entries I need to create
<Kinnison> yep that's the idea
<Kinnison> so launchpad shows what we found, not what they think they have
<Kinnison> more sane that way
<salgado> indeed, it makes sense
<Kinnison> salgado: coolio
<salgado> and what would be the mirror.desiredPrefferedProbes() for?
<Kinnison> That, is a very good question
<salgado> heh
<salgado> I guess I'll have to wait for cprov
<Kinnison> worked it out
<Kinnison> it returns a set of URLs in that mirror which are the URLs for guessSources and guessBinaries
<Kinnison> in other words, it works them out based on the distrorelease and distroarchrelease records present in the database for the distribution that the mirror is meant to have
<Kinnison> Do you see?
<salgado> ah, right. now it makes sense
<salgado> I'm still not sure how I'm supposed to check how up-to-date the mirror is, though
<Kinnison> Look at publishing records
<cprov> salgado: investigating the publishing records
<Kinnison> you have a timeline of things appearing and disappearing
<cprov> ahhah
<Kinnison> thus you can see "libfoo 1.0" appears 10 hours ago, therefore if it's on the mirror, we are at worst 10 hours old
<Kinnison> Do you see?
<salgado> aha
<Kinnison> We have to go now
<Kinnison> If you're still stuck, put your queries in a mail to me and I'll look tomorrow morning
<salgado> and to check if it is in the mirror, should I rely only on what we have in Packages.gz and Sources.gz?
<Kinnison> ciau dude
<Kinnison> Either will do
<Kinnison> Both would be better
<salgado> great
<Kinnison> that way we can confirm consistency
<Kinnison> ciau dudes
<salgado> thanks, Kinnison. :)
<stub> BjornT: I've disabled process-email.py as it isn't doing anything useful except emailing an exception out every few minutes
<ddaa> Kinnison: niemeyer: can any of you guys spare a few minutes to chat about buildd-ng design?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Sure
<ddaa> I'm trying to spec up the stuf I would like ATM.
<ddaa> So, it's going to be a master-slave architecture
<niemeyer> Ok
<ddaa> with the master in charge of scheduling, user reporting, and back-end access.
<ddaa> One things I'm seeking is having a system that does force killing running jobs on slaves when the master goes offline.
<ddaa> For example for a system upgrade, new hard-drive, slave-compatible bugfix, whatever.
<ddaa> * that does _not_ force killing
<niemeyer> Makes sense
<ddaa> I'm also looking for really simple network protocols, something like xmlrpc + streaming socket
<ddaa> the streaming socket bit is where stuff starts getting complicated
<ddaa> one requirement is the ability to get the output of a running task in real time
<niemeyer> It'd be very cool if that scheme could be made generic, so that any kind of task delivery needs could be addressed by the same infrastructure. Is this your intention?
<ddaa> that's very useful with buildbot
<ddaa> niemeyer: we already talked about it, remember?
<niemeyer> Yep
<niemeyer> I'd like to understand where we stand now :)
<ddaa> Well, still in early design and feasability evaluation.
<ddaa> I tried doing the "gap analysis" that lifeless would like me to do, but I find it too hard and frustrating to write up abstract requirements.
<ddaa> So I started speccing up the design so I could cover the various annoying cases with more confidence.
<niemeyer> Cool
<niemeyer> Do you think that streaming is really needed?
<niemeyer> As opposed to checkpoint reading?
<niemeyer> That's usually more scalable, and covers the case of not killing the client when the server dies transparently.
<ddaa> It's totally useful with buildbot. I can see how something is progressing, it gives me a fuzzy feeling, allows making ballpark ETAs, and stuff like knowing in real-time when something completed.
<ddaa> Probably all the use cases can be covered in a specific manner, but that's a feature I have come to really like.
<ddaa> That's also quite useful for debugging from time to time.
<ddaa> just get the streaming page in a browser, and peek at it now and then
<lifeless> bradb: ping
<niemeyer> Indeed. I'm not thinking about removing what buildbot offers you.. just a different implementation.
<bradb> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> no need to be quite so bitchy with your rhetorical questions y'know
<lifeless> I know you know the answers to most of them, and its demoralising to see that when you first wake up in the morning
<ddaa> niemeyer: but I guess you have a point about it making things more complex...
* ddaa tries to remember what it was he meant to ask in the first place...
<bradb> lifeless: I don't mean for them to be rhetorical. I want to know why it happened, and what needs to be changed for that not to happen anymore. It's equally demoralising to wake up to a 70 hour old merge request.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Just an idea..
<lifeless> bradb: bradb I dont know what you mean by a 70 hour old merge request - the queue is empty now. Are you saying the round trip time for a failure was 70 hours ?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Anyway, what about the attributed-slaves idea, in the sense of being able to ask what capabilities a slave has? What's your opinion about it?
<bradb> lifeless: I mean the merge request was in #3 position this morning, and it was 70 hours old at that point. I submitted it Friday morning, my time.
<bradb> lifeless: It's cleared out now because stub kill -9'd it. My concern was how it came to be to begin with.
<ddaa> niemeyer: I have no yet found a need for that. I realise that the Scheduler may want to assign some tasks specifically to some slaves (that makes sense for importd when the required data set is very large)
<bradb> Having said that, I put it through again this afternoon, and it was pleasantly fast.
<bradb> If it would keep behaving the way it did this afternoon, I'd be very, very happy.
<lifeless> what time UTC did he do that? 
<ddaa> niemeyer: but I rather considered centralizing this kind of logic into the master. The scheduler would know it all.
<bradb> lifeless: 15:34
<ddaa> niemeyer: the plan I have now is "Scheduler.slaveWaiting(slave)", would tell the scheduler that a given slave is ready to receive a job.
<ddaa> niemeyer: did I answer your question?
<niemeyer> ddaa: I imagine being able to have slaves that may burn images, and others that may build packages, while others will do both and also do importdd related tasks..
<lifeless> bradb: ok, I have mail from stub.
<lifeless> bradb: pqm wasn't stuck, the lanuchpad test suite was.
<lifeless> stub has killed the test suite, not pqm.
<bradb> lifeless: My main concern is how that went unnoticed for so long.
<lifeless> 70 hours on the weekend. *weekend*
<niemeyer> ddaa: But I'm not sure if you intend to work in the generalization of that master-slave infrastructure..
<ddaa> niemeyer: Mh... I never considered going _that_ generic... I think that would lead unecessary contention on deployment. Better not to share computing resources accross responsibility boundaries. 
<niemeyer> ddaa: That'd be awesome, for sure
<ddaa> I like to be in control of my slaves :)
<bradb> lifeless: 48 of those hours on a weekend, yeah.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Going generic doesn't mean you won't control your slaves.. Those slaves could be told to only accept "importdd" tagged jobs.
<ddaa> niemeyer: when I say "deployment contention", I mean for example that I like to be able to rollout new code without asking anybody.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Hummm
* niemeyer thinks
<ddaa> So that implies that systems are dedicated to specific, well scoped tasks. Sure, my slaves could do two or three kinds of tasks.
<ddaa> And it's definitely useful to have affinity between some specific tasks and some systems.
<niemeyer> I perfectly understand your desire. I'm trying to figure out if there would be a way to match your needs with a system that would be generic enough to be reused by Soyuz..
<ddaa> For example, I would rather have python, gimp and coreutils (huge bitches) be statically associated to specific machines to avoid transferring large amount of data over the net.
<ddaa> niemeyer: exactly what I'm asking for :)
<niemeyer> You're still thinking about keeping slave data persistently in a single slave?
<ddaa> I think that should be optionale.
<niemeyer> Wouldn't it be possible to have some network FS handling that?
<ddaa> i.e. the system should allow it
<ddaa> but for the common stuff, "bzr branch" or rsync, and bzr push would allow me to remove the dependence.
<niemeyer> Have you thought about "movable code"? i.e. streaming code over the wire to tell what the client should do?
<ddaa> I thought about it.
<ddaa> About half a second :)
<niemeyer> pyro does that automatically, if enabled
<niemeyer> Hehehe :)
<ddaa> I'd rather have a very simple vocabulary for communication.
<niemeyer> Doing something like this I imagine that it'd be possible to keep a quite reduced and generic core
<niemeyer> Humm
<ddaa> No really strong reason... just a desire to keep interfaces simple.
<ddaa> That seems to be often a good idea.
<niemeyer> Indeed
<ddaa> in any case, the task will be dependent on local tools (bzrlib, twisted...) so I do not really see what the movable code thing would buy me.
<lifeless> deploy the code too
<lifeless> rsync over a freaking big tarball
<lifeless> then run shit inside it
<ddaa> okay, I'll download a launchpad tree FOR EVERY FUCKING IMPORT TASK
<zyga_> carlos: ping?
<lifeless> ddaa: exactly
<lifeless> ddaa: now its just a matter of optimisation
<carlos> zyga_, pong
<ddaa> so elmo will come and tear off my toenails using a rusty spoon
<carlos> zyga_, dude, you smell me...
<carlos> just arrived
<zyga_> carlos: developers feel alike
<niemeyer> ddaa: The infrastructure is usually in place..
<niemeyer> ddaa: You do not move it.. :)
<zyga_> carlos: I wanted to talk to you about a plugin for rosetta's importer
<niemeyer> ddaa: Anyway, just an idea.. no need to freak out.. :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: let's get back on track...
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok
<zyga_> carlos: do you prefer in private or public?
<ddaa> niemeyer: you mentioned slave capability
<carlos> zyga_, as you prefer, I suppose public is better so people can read it just in case they are interested on it
<zyga_> carlos: fine by me
<ddaa> is there a specific reason why storing that information as Scheduler configuration is not good enough for soyuz?
<carlos> ok
<zyga_> carlos: the issue is that sometimes a utf-8 valid but otherwise corrputed files get thru the validator
<ddaa> (i.e. something entirely stored on the master)
<carlos> right
<zyga_> carlos: I wrote a bit of code that will look at given text and try to determine if it contains some common corrupted characters for given language
<zyga_> carlos: obviously my example data files are for polish but the infrastructure (big word for a small class) is most generic
<zyga_> carlos: I'd gladly contribute code for rosetta under any license as long as you help me incorporate it
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yes, that's a viable approach as well..
<niemeyer> ddaa: Are you thinking about having a bus of slaves or having a single registry of them in the server side?
<carlos> zyga_, hmm sounds interesting...
<zyga_> I can create a full set of data files for polish with various corruptions
<carlos> zyga_, what's the API you are using or you want to use?
<lifeless> niemeyer: oh btw - that difflib recursion problem
<lifeless> niemeyer: has ddaa chatted with you about that ?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Asking it another way, do we have to change the server configuration and restart it to get a new slave in?
<ddaa> niemeyer: I was more thinking along the "registry in the master" line.
<zyga_> carlos: the code is at my bzr tree, ubuntu.suxx.pl/2006--1/bzr-archive/fix-broken-encoding--main
<zyga_> carlos: pull it and examine the only source file
<carlos> zyga_, the best way to integrate it is to develop it as an external module, you put it as LGPL and we call your code, just like the GNOME integration script you were working on
<ddaa> niemeyer: I was thinking that, yes
<carlos> ok
<zyga_> carlos: right I dual licensed it just in case GPL and LGPL for launchpad
<niemeyer> ddaa: Or would it be interesting to have "I'm a slave, what do you want me to do?"
<carlos> zyga_, ok, thanks
<niemeyer> lifeless: I don't think so
<zyga_> carlos: the corruptions are described as ocet streams  (asci hex values) and corresponding unicode character name
<lifeless> niemeyer: I remember you fixing it for bzrlib last year, by correcting python
<niemeyer> lifeless: I'm talking to Tim Peters about it.. but he gave me a non-optimal answer. :)
<lifeless> niemeyer: we're triggering the same thing in production, so a local patch would be mucho appreciated
<zyga_> carlos: I want to add a class that will look at given text (as sequence of lines or whatever) and determine the following:
<carlos> zyga_, what's a catalog file?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Like, I wouldn't use difflib in anything serious..
<lifeless> niemeyer: !@#!@#!
<lifeless> :(
<zyga_> 1) if the text is valid and can go right into the database
<zyga_> carlos: data/*
<niemeyer> lifeless: Yep.. that was my reaction when reading it
<ddaa> niemeyer: I was definitely thinking about bouncing the master to let it recognize a new slave that has specific job affinities. Which should be painless if bouncing the master does not disrupt tasks already running on slaves.
<niemeyer> lifeless: But I guess we shouldn't take it too seriously, and just fix it.
<lifeless> niemeyer: yes please!
<zyga_> carlos: (continuing): if the file is corrupted but can be recovered + log message to the uppler layer
<carlos> zyga_, so you need to define for every language/encoding the set of characters that are not valid?
<zyga_> carlos: and lastly if the file is corrupted and cannot be improrted and automatically fixed + log message to the uppler layer
<ddaa> niemeyer: please, can you dig out that difflib patch. It's a critical blocker for importd->bzr transition.
<zyga_> carlos: each translator should help on his own but this can be added gradually
<niemeyer> lifeless: Ok, I'll give you some feedback about this shortly.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Oops..
<lifeless> niemeyer: me & ddaa please. ddaa is the one directly affected.
<carlos> zyga_, I like the concept, but the catalog file... is a bit difficult to have...
<niemeyer> ddaa: In that case we have to apply it locally
<niemeyer> Sure.. will do that today
<lifeless> niemeyer: thats fine
<zyga_> carlos: I started by adding a set of corrputions that often appers when someone re-encodes a ill-tagged .po file
<ddaa> niemeyer: yes, exactly, we can nag our local python packager to do just that.
<zyga_> carlos: the catalog file can be changed to anything you like, it was simple to me
<carlos> zyga_, couldn't we get that information already from the encoding information for every encoding?
<carlos> zyga_, it's not the format, it's the kind of information we need to provide
<zyga_> carlos: humm? I don't understand
<lifeless> niemeyer: would upstream be pissed if that went into the ubuntu package ?
<zyga_> carlos: no no
<niemeyer> ddaa, lifeless: Ok, will prepare a clean patch for you, and push that upstream a bit harder. :)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Not at all
<lifeless> then - we need to get it to doko
<niemeyer> lifeless: I'll apply the patch upstream.
<zyga_> carlos: I don't think we can automatically build a catalog file
<zyga_> carlos: (automatically at runtime)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Let's see if anyone screams.. :)
<lifeless> niemeyer: ! sweet
<zyga_> it should contain things caught in the wild
<zyga_> thing corrupting the main database for example
<ddaa> niemeyer: let's move our discussion to #buildd-ng
<ddaa> too noisy here
<zyga_> carlos: or maybe I didn't quite undersand what you were referring to
<lifeless> ddaa: what distro are the importd machines on at the moment ?
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm organising the info to get you a fixed package
<lifeless> niemeyer: can you tell doko when you commit that to svn, and give him the revno ?
<zyga_> carlos: ?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Will do that
<lifeless> thanks
<zyga_> carlos: ?
<carlos_> zyga_, hi, sorry, mi DSL line went down
<zyga_> carlos_: ok
<carlos_> what's the last thing you read?
<zyga_> carlos	zyga_, it's not the format, it's the kind of information we need to provide
<carlos_> carlos zyga_, for latin1/iso-8859-15 we have a set of valid characters
<carlos_> carlos and others are invalid
<carlos_> carlos hmm, thinking it twice, that's not a good solution
<carlos_> carlos zyga_, so we have here two different things...
<carlos_> carlos zyga_, 1.- Detect that the file is using the encoding that the .po header says it's using
<carlos_> carlos 2.- Try to 'fix' it automatically
<carlos_> carlos I think we should require the catalog information only of the second point
<carlos_> carlos so language teams would provide information to prevent some imports to be imported
<carlos_> carlos but we should be able to detect if the encoding is wrong without requiring a catalog
<carlos_> carlos or at least a manually maintained catalog
<zyga_> carlos_: agreed
<ddaa> lifeless: breezy
<ddaa> lifeless: I know I had to fix an compatibility glitch with python-subversion
<zyga_> carlos_: how can we detect the set of valid characters for $LANGUAGE?
<niemeyer> lifeless: The exact phrasing was "I don't consider the current algorithm to be general-purpose (it can
<niemeyer> be provoked into uncomfortable sloth several ways).
<niemeyer> "
<zyga_> carlos: I know that for specific encoding it's possible but what about language?
<ddaa> mh... actually that's wrong... I know because the admin told me he upgraded them...
<lifeless> meh
<carlos> zyga_, it should not be too difficult to get that information from glibc
<zyga_> carlos: also, note that detecting a know corruption also helps
<jbailey> carlos: Hmm?
<niemeyer> lifeless: That's better than not using for serious purposes.. it just means that it we may get more problems.. ;-)
<zyga_> carlos: I didn't know glibc has that kind of data, any hints?
<carlos> jbailey, not from the API
<carlos> ;-)
<zyga_> s/know/known/
<jbailey> carlos: Right.  The locales parsing sucks a bit that way.
<lifeless> ddaa: what are the machine names this needs to roll out onto ?
<carlos> zyga_, glibc has the list of languages that are spoken in a country at least most of them, and the same for the list of encodings that a language has (or at least that's what I think) so we could get it from there and improve it later like we already did with the spoken languages
<carlos> jbailey, we did it before ;-)
<jbailey> carlos: The goal is also to have Rosetta provide all of this information and have glibc generate its tables from that.
<jbailey> carlos: So as a long term solution, you'll *have* all the data already in Launchpad. =)
<lifeless> jbailey: in realtime ?
<lifeless> jbailey: how will you boot without net ?
<ddaa> lifeless: galapagos neumayer marambio russkaya leningradskaya
<jbailey> lifeless: No, snapshotted as the language packs are done.
<lifeless> jbailey: YHBTHANDHTH
<carlos> jbailey, yeah, that's what I'm talking about atm, to "migrate" that info from glibc into Rosetta to get some initial values
<ddaa> lifeless: escudero could come in handy too, but I'd rather not push too much, it's supposed to be a lean and clean web-facing system.
<jbailey> lifeless: I'm sorry, I don't speak czech.
<jbailey> carlos: Ah, cool.
<ddaa> lifeless: and macquarie too (with the galapagos etc.)
<lifeless> ddaa: meh, too late.
<ddaa> lifeless: so macquarie galapagos neumayer marambio russkaya leningradskaya
<zyga_> carlos: so glibc->list-of-langs->list-of-encodings-per-lang->list-of-unicode-chars-per-lang-that-map-from-each-encoding
<carlos> zyga_, more or less, yes
<ddaa> bah, the initial list is the important one
<jbailey> carlos: Probably simplest to just parse the Belocs files directly.
<lifeless> ddaa: why macquarie? elmo gets nervous about macquarie, I bet that that would slow down processing of the request
<jbailey> carlos: Then you're at least just porting an existing parser.
<lifeless> jbailey: you have been trolled have a nice day hope that helps
<ddaa> lifeless: cause it could come in handy, drop that one.
<zyga_> carlos: does python have any useful bindings that could help me with this?
<carlos> jbailey, yeah, when I say glibc I'm talking too about belocs
<zyga_> carlos: the first two stages
<carlos> zyga_, no idea
* jbailey takes a sticky note, writes "Dysfunctional, return to manufacturer" and sticks it to lifeless' forehead with a tack.
<zyga_> carlos: okay, let's talk about the problem of fixing broken files automatically, can you give me the api you'd like to use
<zyga_> I'll implement it
<jbailey> carlos: Right.  Belocs presents troubles in that their format changes slightly from time to time.
<jbailey> carlos: So we've patched glibc to understand them, and their newest files have changed the format slightly again.
<jbailey> carlos: The binary output is still compatible with glibc, but Denis has made the source format more expressive.
<carlos> jbailey, that's bad for the parsers but better to maintain the files....
<jbailey> carlos: Right.
<lifeless> ddaa: niemeyer: how much will having 'Branch.initialize' no longer setup the working tree break you ? You can get the same behaviour via 'WorkingTree.initialize' OR b = Branch.initialize(); wt = WorkingTree.checkout(b, dir)
<carlos> zyga_, I think the easier would be a method that gets a stream of data and a string with an encoding
<carlos> zyga_, and you return true or false if it's or not in that encoding
<ddaa> lifeless: bzrsyncd does not create branches
<lifeless> ddaa: what about your test suite ?
<ddaa> It would certainly break.
<ddaa> just do it, supposedly pqm won't let you merge until that's fixed :)
<zyga_> carlos: even if the stream is technically correct?
<niemeyer> lifeless: I don't see any problems as well.. it's a trivial fix..
<lifeless> how badly? Its a bitch to keep compatible :( but I probably can, the alternative is to do it, and then coordinate with you for putting bzr with this change into lp
<carlos> zyga_, ?
<ddaa> lifeless: you can also break the compatibility and fix launchpad in a multi-tree commit :)
<lifeless> ddaa: when I have multi tree commits done, sure.
<zyga_> carlos: like the file that has brought me to this issue, it's valid utf-8 and contains broken characters (polish)
<lifeless> hmm
<zyga_> carlos: so I should return more-less or false?
<ddaa> lifeless: it's probably worthy for you to know how to fix that sort of simple breakage, that will save many roundtrips for small patches.
<lifeless> we can add workingTree.initialize now
<lifeless> fix lp
<lifeless> then the actual split comes with 0.8
<lifeless> how does that sound? Branch.initialize gets left alone for a little bit 
* ddaa utterly does not care
<carlos> zyga_, hmm, that's a good question...
<ddaa> if I'm the least busy when you need the patch, I'll do it
<lifeless> well
<ddaa> (which means I'll probably arrange for somebody else to do it :)
<lifeless> branch-formats does this change now
<carlos> zyga_, so it's set as UTF-8 but it's not real UTF-8 characters (but valid UTF-8 stream)?
<zyga_> carlos: real utf-8 characters just without any sense
<zyga_> carlos: gibberish ;-)
<carlos> right
<ddaa> lifeless: fire me a mail if you need a patch done, once the prerequisites are in rocketfuel
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll do a lp specific pre-requisite patch
<carlos> for that, the only solution is the catalog file you designed ...
<ddaa> lifeless: ATM I'll try to focus on my conversation with niemeyer in #buildd-ng
<zyga_> carlos: examine: ubuntu.suxx.pl/2006--1/for-specific-people/cassidy
<lifeless> which lets you use the new api but does nothing else
<lifeless> and I'll mail you when thats in lp/sourcecode/bzr
<carlos> zyga_, http://trific.ath.cx/software/enca/ Do you think this would be useful?
<carlos> bzr get http://ubuntu.suxx.pl/2006--1/for-specific-people/cassidy
<carlos> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://ubuntu.suxx.pl/2006--1/for-specific-people/cassidy
<zyga_> carlos: partially, our problem as I see it is dual: from badly tagged encoding (where it can indeed help)  and from corrupted files (where it cannot as far as I can see) it's worth looking at
<zyga_> carlos: ah, that's a generic webpage :-)
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ;-)
<zyga_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://www.google.com/
<zyga_> carlos: both files are valid, only one makes sense
<carlos> yeah, I remember it now
<carlos> we have a spec to prevent this kind of things with updates (not always, but most of the times it should be detected)
<zyga_> carlos: link if you could?
<carlos> zyga_, we will reject any upload that changes more than the 75% of the previous translations
<zyga_> carlos: ??
<zyga_> carlos: hardly a protection if you ask me
<carlos> this is to prevent the upload of de.po as es.po by mistake
<carlos> hmm, I don't find the spec...
<zyga_> carlos: I see
<carlos> zyga_, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadPoImport
<carlos> zyga_, look for CONTINUITY_THRESHOLD
<zyga_> reading
<zyga_> k, reasonable
<zyga_> carlos: so about the api question?
<carlos> zyga_, I really don't know...
<carlos> Hmm, I suppose
<carlos> a stream, the language it's supposed to be and the encoding it's also supposed to use
<carlos> and return true or false if that's true or not
<carlos> zyga_, is that enough?
<sivang> carlos, zyga_ : still fighting with the uncide import problem ?
<zyga_> carlos: you could also give it a chance to try to fix the stream
<zyga_> sivang: yes
<carlos> zyga_, yeah, but that should be another API call
<carlos> zyga_, and I think we should do that as a second step
<zyga_> carlos: agreed
<zyga_> carlos: same info and it should return a fixed stream or raise an exception if it cannot
<carlos> zyga_, makes sense
<zyga_> carlos: fine I adapt current code
<zyga_> carlos: language as in 'polish' or 'pl' or something else?
<carlos> zyga_, I think the language code is the easier way to do it
<carlos> 'pl', 'es', etc...
<zyga_> carlos: good
<carlos> zyga_, anything else? I should go to have dinner
<zyga_> carlos: no, bon apetit :-)
<zyga_> carlos: I'll ping you when I have it ready
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> see you later
<Anjo_Malvado> 
<zyga_> carlos: by stream you mean a file-compatible object?
<carlos> zyga_, stream of bytes
<zyga_> carlos: python has some standard stream class or is this just a sequence
<carlos> zyga_, just a buffer of bytes
<zyga_> k
<zyga_> carlos: (hint, use array module)
<doko_> is there any place where the malone status "Fix committed" and "Fix released" is described?
<Ants> respect Ubuntu!
<Burgwork> Ants, um?
<Ants> i'm russian!
<sivang> night all
<uws>  cold in russia :)
<carlos> doko_, Don't know
<Ants> what does it mean: night all?
<carlos> doko_, but 'Fix committed' is when you fixed it but your fixes are not yet released to the public (in Ubuntu context, it's not yet in the archive)
<carlos> doko_, 'Fix released' it's when the users get the fix using the standard methods (just a dist-upgrade)
<carlos> doko_, this makes more sense when you are developing a product and you do a commit for a bug fixing and then release a new version with that fix
<carlos> at least that's the workflow we use with launchpad (or the one I use)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night
<carlos> Ants, just someone saying 'good night' to all people
#launchpad 2006-01-29
<AlinuxOS> alive?
<AlinuxOS> :D
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Update Librarian front page (r3023: Stuart Bishop)
<jblack> Hypothetical question...
<jblack> If somebody attached a bzr branch to the wrong product.. how does one move it? 
<spiv> jblack: There's an "Administer" link
<jblack> Ahh. I see it now. Thanks
<jblack> Oh cool. I have two launchpad accounts
<spiv> You should be able to merge them.
<jblack> I'm not quite sure how I ended up with a "name79" anyways.
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi
* jblack waves
<Kinnison> Urgh
* SteveA waves and urghs back
<jblack> Granted, I'm not a rockstar, but me waving shouldn't cause waves of nausea...
<jblack> kinnison: Do you have a blog? 
<SteveA> stub: voice call sometime today?
<stub> SteveA: Sure
<Kinnison> jblack: yes
<Kinnison> jblack: blog.digital-scurf.org
<jblack> do you have rss? 
<Kinnison> jblack: atom
<Kinnison> jblack: why?
<jblack> I'd like to add it to planet.revisioncontrol.net
<jblack> I need a feed if I'm to do so. Random guessing didn't work
<Kinnison> aah
<Kinnison> Use http://blog.digital-scurf.org/?flav=atom&planet=revisioncontrol.net please
<jblack> even though its ironically not a planet?
<SteveA> an artificial planet?
<SteveA> "That's no moon!"
<Kinnison> jblack: I use the "planet" thing to offer filtering
<Kinnison> jblack: In the future, my blog will refuse to serve content without a planet argument which matches the source IP I designate for that planet
* jblack chuckles
<BjornT> any reviewer available for a small review? (preventing bugs from locking up the email interface)
<kiko> morning
* kiko yawns
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> stub!
<stub> kiko!
<kiko> how goes it guys?
<mdz> terrible
<mdz> my mail is fucked
<kiko> complainer
<carlos> jordi, ping
<jblack> postfix? 
<kiko> stub, tell me about gina on production
<kiko> also, stub 
<kiko> I think we'll be running the initial soyuz run off celso's branch while we work on the review for merging
<kiko> so I guess we should just rollout from last week -- or perhaps you want to roll out later this week and pick up your change that fixes celebrities?
<stub> kiko: Gina is running daily on drescher, importing *-security, *-updates, *-backports as well as dapper
<kiko> stub, why do we get no log output?
<stub> Because it isn't producing any?
<kiko> I find that a bit remarkable
<stub> We are not running -v, so we will only see warnings and errors
<kiko> but warnings are very common
<stub> I can run it with -v for a day or three to see what happens
<kiko> that would be k-rad
* Kinnison points out that he needs gina's run to be golden by the time we decide to open
<Kinnison> Which ideally will be in ca. 36 hours (not set in stone)
<SteveA> kiko: hey
<kiko> stub, gina hasn't imported any packages since 2006-01-15
<kiko> and the last "publishing" was in 2005-12-22
<SteveA> they have different hours in canada?
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<kiko> SteveA, he meant circa
<Kinnison> kiko: Erm, that's not good
* kiko yawns
<kiko> that's what launchpad_prod says anyway
<Kinnison> blurgh
<kiko> stub, is that what you expected to see?
<stub> cron output isn't happening from drescher :-/
<Kinnison> erm, gina's running on drescher?
<kiko> stub, ah, that's more like it.
<stub> All stuck in mailq
* stub emails rt
<carlos> stub, hi, is the launchpad_carlos db ready to use?
<kiko> stub, why did we decide to run gina on drescher?
* kiko can't remember
<stub> kiko: Because we need to run it somewhere, and that is the box earmarked for this sort of thing (gina, publisher etc.)
<kiko> stub, cool.
<kiko> so any clue why she isn't running?
<kiko> have you been rolling out to drescher too?
<Kinnison> stub: the instance you're running gina from -- where is that?
* stub is looking into it
<kiko> ok
<stub> carlos: almost ready - data is there, just need to setup the permissions. just sorting gina first.
<stub> Kinnison: /srv/launchpad.net/gina
<carlos> stub, ok
<Kinnison> stub: Right
* Kinnison will be sure not to touch that instance
<Kinnison> stub: and which path is she reading the archive from?
* stub waits for the code update to complete
<jordi> carlos: pong
<stub> kiko: I haven't been updating the codebase on rollouts - I'd assumed she was running happily
<kiko> stub, I would imagine she'd need to stay updated with schema changes etc, though I guess there hasn't been one recently
<seb128> hi
<kiko> anyway
<seb128> is launchpad broken atm?
<kiko> I think it makes sense to roll out to drescher consistently with the rest of the webapp
<Kinnison> seb128: seems to load for me. What page isn't working for you?
<seb128> I get timeout pages while trying to do changes
<carlos> jordi, could you answer to Simon Michael about the rosetta vs. upstream translations? 
<seb128> OOPS-24A202
<kiko> seb128, not entirely broken, but tell me an oops id
<carlos> jordi, I think you asked about that already to me
<kiko> ah
<seb128> if you need the oops
<carlos> but I don't see an answer to that email
<seb128> that's while trying to edit settings for #29515
<Kinnison> stub: I repeat -- Which archive path are you reading from for gina? (or are you waiting for a code update in order to tell me that?)
* stub looks locally
<stub>             root /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/www/ubuntu
<stub> (this is configs/gina/launchpad.conf)
<jordi> carlos: I will
<carlos> jordi, thanks
<Kinnison> stub: right
* Kinnison will be sure not to touch those two paths when cleaning up drescher ready for deploying
<Kinnison> Which user do you run gina as?
<seb128> kiko: it works now ...
* stub kicks off the sync a third time
<stub> Thailand's international connection is really sucky today :-/
<Kinnison> stub: you use lp_import for gina runs?
<stub> I assumed so
<stub> (there wasn't a gina account on the box)
<Kinnison> Thanks
<Kinnison> That's perfect
* stub hopes Kinnison wasn't being sarcastic
<Kinnison> Nope
<Kinnison> It's exactly the right user for you to use
* Kinnison is just rationalising things and lp_import is the one set aside for htis
<Kinnison> s/htis/this/
<stub> Yay... fresh code
<kiko> stub, what's going on?
<stub> Just finished reconfiguring gina's launchpad.conf, which had grown hair (damn required elements) and fired off Gina
<stub> I'm logging since we won't see cron output until elmo or Znarl get a chance to look at that box
<kiko> okay cool
<stub> Oops. Connection refused exceptions when attempting to upload to the Librarian
<kiko> stub, it's fixed already -- I asked elmo.
<kiko> stub, heh :)
<kiko> and he has delivered the goods he says
<matsubara> good morning!
<BjornT> stub: would you have time to take a quick look at my process-email fix? (and then roll it out later)
<stub> BjornT: Sure. I'd like to delay rollout until tomorrow though a the network is being flaky today
<BjornT> stub: ok, that's cool. i'll mail you the diff.
<kiko> SteveA?
<kiko> where's jamesh?
<kiko> hey matsubara 
<Kinnison> kiko lives in a personal void
<Kinnison> sorry, personnel void
<matsubara> kiko: hey, how's london?
<kiko> it sucks
<kiko> it's freezing
<kiko> there are no naked girls
<kiko> and the shower doesn't work properly
<kiko> (probably explains why there are no naked girls)
<stub> Come to Bangkok. Its 30 degrees and there are naked girls.
<kiko> in fact
<kiko> the only good thing about london is the bandwidth to the datacenter
<Kinnison> It's more the lack of latency
<Znarl> We have very good international bandwidth so I'm supprised it's an issue.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Production gina config updates (r3024: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> Znarl, other countries don't, though.
<Kinnison> Znarl: brazil's internet connection is two bits of wet twine, strung between the thighs of a columbian drug lord
<kiko> shut up already
<Kinnison> dude, it's only funny 'cos it's true
<kiko> stub, what revision are you intending to cut the production rollout on, do you know?
<stub> kiko: 3018 for sure - possibly later as there is at least one thing that should be cherry picked (3021 - the celebrity optimization)
<stub> And BjornT's email fix when it lands
<kiko> stub, when you know will you tell me so I can finish off the report?
<stub> 3018 plus those two cherry picks should do it. I've got nothing else flagged.
<kiko> I have done till 3018. 
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> are you confident the celebrities fix will work 100%?
<stub> carlos: what box do you need to connect to that database from again?
<stub> kiko: Its running on staging, so worst case is the optimization doesn't.
<kiko> stub, you know, it would be cool to be able to generate a oops on demand
<stub> We could leave it a week easily enough, but I expect you are right and that it will help a lot of the OOPS timeouts we currently see
<kiko> because then we'd be able to tell if the optimization works
<kiko> stub, is there a page that is particularly bad on staging that I'd manage to get an oops on while insisting?
<stub> There is a test that does that I think - jamesh's db_timeout tests use it
<SteveA>  url?oopsplease=1
<stub> I'm not aware of pages that can reliably generate timeouts at the moment - one of the bug reports could do it
<stub> If you just want an oops, go to https://launchpad.net/idontexist
<kiko> man staging is SLOW
<stub> carlos: that db should be available to you now from mawson
<kiko> so staging is busted. stub?
* kiko is confused
<stub> it is?
* stub has a look
<kiko> I mean, my ping is 45ms to it.
<kiko> no reply for the last 5 minutes
<stub> kiko: Fixed. Looks like it had failed to shutdown properly before.
<kiko> thanks man
<kiko> hmph
<kiko> I ROCK
<kiko> OOPS-24S1
<kiko> it is so easy to cause a timeout
<kiko> just try to find a person named "a" in +editstatus
<stub> BjornT: You are just deleting the email when you can't create an email.Message instance. The message should have been stuffed into the Librarian before this happens so that we can examine the dud email.
<kiko> stub, by the way, the query that timed out for me in staging, it's on the same query as I posted to email :)
<kiko> stub, I see /no/ query for celebrities in my timeout, which is pretty remarkable
<kiko> are they cached once per instance or something?
<kiko> no that can't be
<stub> If it is a public page, it might not need to use any of them
<kiko> it's +editstatus
<kiko> SteveA, stub, spiv: what's happening to jamesh' fix that nukes out __len__?
<stub> There should be one request per request per celebrity accessed. I would expect most pages to at least need to access the launchpad developers celebrity, as this is queried at the start of each request if you are authenticated.
<kiko> sorry can you repeat that stub, I lost that line
* kiko hates xchat's crack
<stub> There should be one request per request per celebrity accessed. I would expect most pages to at least need to access the launchpad developers celebrity, as this is queried at the start of each request if you are authenticated.
<kiko> and admins?
<stub> one db request per http request
<kiko> sounds perfect, but it doesn't show up in this oops report:
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-01-24/S1
<kiko> the next big win in terms of number of queries would be caching the inTeam query.
<BjornT> stub: true. although, instead of going through the trouble of uploading it to the librarian, i think it's enough to simply print the raw message in the log. would that be ok? (i don't think that error will happen often, so far it's never happened afaik)
<kiko> I think that would probably be okay -- what do you think stub?
<stub> kiko: You can't see them because they are now by id
<kiko> oh that's the first two queries now?
<carlos> stub, thanks, it works!
<carlos> stub, so I should ping you every time I want an update?
<stub> BjornT: If it is a large message, it will be lost. And then you have to worry about encoding etc. I think it would be better to simply move the 'stuff this in the librarian' section up a few lines.
<SteveA> stub: when i land some Crowds security updates, we'll need just celebrity ids a lot of the time
<carlos> stub, isn't it possible to get an update weekly? (that's what I need to run a cron job)
<stub> 15158 is the launchpad developers team
<stub> carlos: Yes - I will automate it, but I havn't done it yet. So ping me next week in case I haven't
<carlos> stub, ok, thanks
<BjornT> stub: ok, i'll do that then.
<stub> BjornT: Rest of it looks fine. r=stub if you don't think it will need a rereview
<BjornT> thanks
<kiko> again: SteveA, stub, spiv: what's happening to jamesh' fix that nukes out __len__?
<stub> kiko: I havn't seen it, and I havn't seen it land
<kiko> I saw it in -reviews but it died out
<daf> summary says all three branches are in merge-conditional
* stub goes for food
<kiko> daf, and yet..
<daf> indeed
<daf> hmm, perhaps the bug list should use months for weeks old > ~12
<daf> or even 8
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<stub> Kinnison: pong 
<Kinnison> stub: We need to discuss access from drescher
<stub> Ok. Can it wait an hour? I was just heading out with wifey for food
<Kinnison> stub: Erm, Yes, I guess so, although if you can add at minimum 'ro' access for lp_archive on drescher then I'd appreciate it
<kiko> stub, ping me when you're back
<stub> Kinnison: Done
<stub> kiko: ok
<kiko> thanks.
<Kinnison> stub: thanks dude, have a good lunch
<ddaa> it seems that every launchpad developer and his dog agree that the sidebar are a problem... can somebody remind me why we still have them?
<ddaa> Is that just "because it would be a lot of work to fix all the pages"?
<ddaa> or something else?
<salgado> hey BjornT, would you like to review that patch to fix bug 5394? (it's on the review queue already)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5394: "Clicking on "Advanced search" should preserve simple search criteria" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/5394
<mantiena> Hi all
<salgado> cprov/Kinnison, I have the feeling that the guess{Sources,Binaries} methods should read the Release files in the mirror to do their work. am I right?
<salgado> cprov/Kinnison, if so, is there any existing code to parse that file's content or do I need to write it myself?
<mantiena> SteveA, labas
<niemeyer> salgado: Isn't it a standard "tags" file?
<niemeyer> salgado: There's code for parsing it already
<salgado> I'm not sure what a standard "tags" file is. :-(
<niemeyer> salgado: apt_pkg can handle it, and there's some wrapper code in archivepublisher.tagfiles
<salgado> ahhh, nice
<salgado> thanks niemeyer. :)
<niemeyer> You're welcome ;)
<mantiena> kiko, Hi are you alive ? ;)
<SteveA> BjornT: hello
<stub> ddaa: One reason is that a lot of the information is actually needed. If it is removed from the side bar, it needs to go somewhere else. The other is that mpt has to work with a number of mandatory design points.
<SteveA> BjornT: are mails sent to the email interface bouncing right now?
<stub> SteveA: They are being queued
<ddaa> stub: is "three columns layout" part of the mandatory design points?
<SteveA> stub: might be better to bounce them
<mantiena> SteveA, are you busy now ?
<SteveA> because processing a command after quite a while may have unexpected consequences
<SteveA> if other things have been done in the mean time through the web interface
<SteveA> ddaa: you can talk with me about UI things in launchpad.
<stub> SteveA: That needs to go through rt then - I can't change that. We could also just copy over an updated process-email.py and turn it back on.
<ddaa> SteveA: nothing very specific ATM. Just weird feeling. Everybody seems to say "sidebars are a problem" but it feels like it's not possible to get rid of them for some unspoken reason.
<SteveA> stub: copying over process-email.py would be good.
<ddaa> then maybe I'm violating some taboo by asking that here...
<SteveA> ddaa: there's ongoing work to make many pages two column rather than three column.
<BjornT> salgado: sure, i can review your branch. i'll see if i have time to do it today, otherwise i'll do it tomorrow morning
<SteveA> mantiena: yes, quite busy right now.
<salgado> BjornT, that's great, thank you!
<ddaa> SteveA: is there a generic reason why "just one column" is not possible?
<stub> But where would all the portlets go?
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm interested in discussing this, but i need to go out for a while now
<ddaa> stub: when they contain useful information, they can go at the top of the body. When they do not, they can just go away.
<dooglus> sometimes malone fails to honour the newlines I put between the lines I write in a comment, and other times it doesn't.  how does it decide?
<ddaa> I'm picking one page at random. /people/ddaa. "Latest David Allouche Support Requests"... That has nothing to do here...
<dooglus> see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+bug/29536 for example.  It joins lines together which should be separate.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29536: "installwatch.so has moved; somebody should tell checkinstall" Fix req. for: checkinstall (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<dooglus> yes, that one.
<ddaa> The person details portlet, fine... Is that really useful on _all_ the person pages? I do not think so. Better to just put that in the person index.
<ddaa> Then we have the sitemap and the menu.
<ddaa> They are actually the same feature, suffering from a split brain syndrome.
<ddaa> mpt made a lot of good work here, that makes the issue only more apparent
<ddaa> There's also the fact some people (e.g. jblack) had trouble associating the menu with the "context".
<ddaa> So, I think it would be beneficial to collapse the sitemap, details, and menu in one thing, at the top of the page.
<ddaa> here... one column in the person pages!
<ddaa> okay, a bit handwavy, that makes the point.
* Kinnison glances at his list of things to do
<Kinnison> stub: So, can we talk databases?
<stub> Kinnison: I've got kiko off channel, but sure
<Kinnison> Well, first-up I need to start prodding a bunch of tables to prepare stuff for deployment
<Kinnison> stub: I need UPDATE on distribution and distrorelease, INSERT on componentselection and sectionselection, and INSERT on distrocomponentuploader
<Kinnison> stub: (that's all I've worked out so far)
<stub> Kinnison: Ok. I'll create you an account with full read access and extra permissions on whatever tables you need (starting with the ones you just mentioned)
<Kinnison> stub: thanks
<mantiena> SteveA, when you will be not so busy then please look why I still can't add Baltix milestone or release (look at https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addmilestone ). kiko told me, that this will be fixed during the week, but now is 1,5 week after
<kiko> mantiena, the fix hasn't been rolled out yet. hold on for stub.
<stub> update was put off today due to a flaky network connection here. I'll be doing the update in about 16 hours time
<kiko> great.
<ddaa> is that timeout well known?
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+allpackages
<ddaa> (I hope by doing so, everybody will check and it will show up in the error report this week)
<ddaa> Kinnison: sourcepackage-buildlog.pt says something interesting
<Kinnison> does it now?
<ddaa>       The build log is produced when we try to compile the source package into binary packages which can be installed on your distribution. There may not be a build log if this is a read-only distribution (one we just monitor but don't actually produce in the Launchpad, like Ubuntu and its derivatives).
<ddaa> Still true?
<ddaa> Just hunting for explicit ubuntu references, stumbled on that (legitimate) bit by chance, and made me wonder...
<Kinnison> Umm, that's confusing as fuck
<ddaa> strange, I thought fuck what instead quite straightforward
<ddaa> and backwards
<ddaa> forward
* ddaa realises he actually _was_ confused
<Kinnison> That needs better text
<Kinnison> I don't have time to do it
<Kinnison> file a bug against soyuz please
<ddaa> i/e i/o, I got a bug to go
<ddaa> bug 29548
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29548: "buildlog informative portlet is confusing as fuck" Fix req. for: soyuz (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29548
<Kinnison> thanks
<mpt__> Ubugtu, language!
<bradb> Ubugtu has no morals
<mantiena> stub, so, after 16 hours I will have a posibility yo add new milestone/new release in Baltix distribution ?
<mpt__> Part of the problem is that Launchpad knows darn well whether there's a build log or not, so it shouldn't be saying "there may not be a build log"
<ddaa> anyway...
<ddaa> it's hidden in a portlet
<ddaa> you actually have to look for it to find it
<ddaa> But right, that should be displayed in the page body IFF there is no build log.
<stub> mantiena: I don't know if anyone has landed a fix for that particular bug or not. 
<ddaa> and I do not think there is no point explaining what a build log is if there's one...
<ddaa> please do not omit to remove of those negations in the previous sentence
<kiko> stub, I did.
<stub> mantiena: yes
<mantiena> ok, I'm then waiting ;)
<ddaa> kiko: sent final reply to your branch/series/bzr cleanup
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<ddaa> my pleasure
<ddaa> the concept of ProductSeries is fucked up IMO
<kiko> many things are
<kiko> but it may be useful in the HCT scenario, last I considered it?
<ddaa> I think it actually means something quite important to HCT
<ddaa> as I mentioned in my mail, I think each series should in the end be associated to branch generated by Dyson.
<ddaa> but niemeyer is the authority on that sort of stuff
<ddaa> well, except series without releases, which currently exist to be able to do RCS imports, which I consider a bug.
<ddaa> stub: re bugwatches
<ddaa> what is the problem, too many watches to gnome bugzilla in malone?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  improve error handling in process-mail.py, so that it can continue to run even if an email causes an unexpected exception. (r3025: Bjorn Tillenius)
<stub> too many bug watches for a system that checks them one at a time
<ddaa> Is the issue that this causes a rush of requests on the gnome bugzilla?
<ddaa> if that's the case, that should be fixable just by throttling... say one bug per second...
<ddaa> or maybe one every 5 seconds
<ddaa> that would avoid the DOS issue.
<ddaa> or am I missing something important?
<bradb> BjornT, stub: Do we need r3025 cherrypicked? 
<stub> ddaa: I'm not sure of the load issues on the bugzilla end. Just that it was suggested by Gnome people that we should turn it off until we implemented checking in batches
<stub> bradb: I've already cherry picked the code I was sent to review, which won't be as good but good enough until the real rollout tomorrow
<bradb> stub: Ah, so the email interface is up currently?
<stub> Hopefully :-)
<bradb> ok, thanks
<BjornT> stub: it seems like it isn't running due to a stale lock file
<stub> BjornT: I've removed the lock file
<BjornT> stub: ah, some other changes in mail/incoming.py hasn't been rolled out yet. forgot about those.
<BjornT> stub: r3018 is needed as well. will it be rolled out tomorrow? i'll see if i can give you a patch against the current production version of incoming.py.
<stub> 3018 will go out tomorrow
<bradb> BjornT: So, it's currently down, but will be back up tomorrow?
<kiko> bradb, stub, ddaa: fixing Bugzilla watch updating is something I hope BjornT is taking care of :-)
<ddaa> kiko: how much would you take to sell me a soul to work on fixing importd problems?
<kiko> BjornT, I can help you explain how I think checkwatches should work, if you like.
<kiko> ddaa, mmmm. I'd need to know more about what's bothering you right now.
<kiko> but it should be possible, definitely
<ddaa> a number of things, we can have a chat about that if you wish
<kiko> yeah, but this week it appears that I'll hardly be able to, because of the soyuz rollout.
<kiko> I can try though
<BjornT> kiko: yes, it's on my list to fix. i havn't thought much yet about how checkwatches should work, so feel free to give suggestions if you have time.
<ddaa> kiko: it's nothing that cannot wait _yet_ another month...
<kiko> BjornT, I do have time -- do you want to take a look at it and come back and ping me?
<kiko> ddaa, I don't have too many wildcards free right now, hmmm
<ddaa> it's a bunch of issues that have been staying below the "need to fix now!" threshold for a long time but are seriously impairing the quality of RCS import service.
<ddaa> talk about that later
<BjornT> bradb: actually, it looks like the email interface is up running now. stub, did you do anything else then removing the lock file? i saw one error message about an import error, but it seems to work now.
<bradb> BjornT: How often doesn't process-mail get run?
<BjornT> kiko: sure, i'll take a look at it now. it's probably best to fix checkwatches.py before i fix any else about bug watches
<kiko> sure.
<BjornT> bradb: every 3 minute
<bradb> thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=kiko Community fixes to various scripts: link-external-sourcecode, launchpad-database-setup, Makefile (r3026: Christian Reis)
<kiko> sivang, I think utilities/launchpad-database-setup improves things
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=kiko Additional community fix to launchpad-database-setup (r3027: Christian Reis)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> BjornT, how's it going?
<BjornT> kiko: sorry, i got side tracked by other things. let me have a quick look now
<kiko> \o/
<BjornT> kiko: ok, it was a quite small script. so, what were your thoughts about how it should work?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> BjornT, you need to look at canonical/malone/externalsystem.py
<kiko> that's the engine for the script
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i'm looking at it. it's still not that big :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> ok
<kiko> BjornT, so, the easiest fix I can see is:
<kiko> - Adding an ExternalSystem.get_bug_status_multiple()
<kiko> - Grouping the bug watches by bugtracker in scripts/checkwatches.py and invoking that method
<kiko> what do you think?
<BjornT> kiko: yes. although i'd like it to be ExternalSystem.update_bug_watches() instead, since we want to update more than just status in the future.
<daf> YAGNI
<kiko> daf, no, I suspect he's right
<kiko> we will want to grab some extra information at least -- pri/sev might be good ideas
<kiko> salgado, how do you make launchpad access a different port on anthem? just set an env variable?
<salgado> kiko, that might work, although I've never done that
<kiko> how do you do it normally? for mpt for instance?
<salgado> kiko, that was port forwarding, from port X on anthem to port Y on his box
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> BjornT, that sounds find by me. do you have any other questions? it shouldn't be rocket science to do that plus a test I'd say
<BjornT> kiko: no, it looks quite straight forward to me. i guess the only thing would be to decide how many bugs we should request at once. i'm not sure if it's feasible to make a request for all bugs, or if we should batch it up.
<kiko> I think a request with all bugs is doable, but give it a try and see how long gnome takes to respond
<BjornT> yeah, i'll try and how it goes.
<kiko> gnome and ubuntu are likely to be hardest hit
<kiko> if you want to batch it, do it in, say 100-bug chunks?
<BjornT> yeah, 100-bug chunks should probably be ok. we'll see how it performs.
<kiko> cool.
* bradb & # lunch
* carlos workraves
<seb128> hi
<seb128> what should be done when a package has no upstream component?
<seb128> filling a bug on launchpad?
<Kinnison> pardon
<seb128> when I try to open an upstream task on "file-roller" I get a "Invalid value" for the product
<seb128> what is the standard way to require the registration of a product?
<kiko> BjornT, how does one unwrap a security proxied instance?
<BjornT> kiko: why do you want to unwrap it?
<kiko> I need to do a select using a dbschema the database gave me back, and it's security proxied.
<kiko> is there a way to do things differently?
<BjornT> kiko: what error do you get?
<kiko> id being a ForbiddenAttribute.
<kiko> BjornT, what do you say?
<kiko> bug 3315
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3315: "change dbschema test to use proxies directly" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/3315
<BjornT> kiko: ok, the correct fix would be to add security declarations for it. if you can't do it, please file a bug about it and use zope.security.proxy.removeSecurityProxy
<kiko> the bug is already filed :)
<mdz> seb128: better would be to register the upstream
<BjornT> kiko: ok :) so i guess you could use removeSecurityProxy together with an XXX referencing the bug, and nag SteveA to fix that bug.
<kiko> yeah
<seb128> mdz: most of the GNOME stuff are known as upstream component by launchpad
<seb128> and I doubt upstream went to register them
<mdz> seb128: right, one of us did
<seb128> as I understand the workflow, when I forward a bug I'm supposed to open an upstream task
<seb128> and to put a watch on it
<seb128> right?
<kiko> right.
<seb128> so I need an upstream component
<seb128> and I would be happier if I don't have to track an upstream and try to explain him what launchpad is and that he should use it to register file-roller so I can set some bugs correctly :p
<ddaa> seb128: people already think you are packaging all of gnome
<kiko> seb128, why don't you register it anyway? :)
<seb128> kiko: how? that was my question .... :)
<ddaa> then people will think you are _also_ programming all of GNOME :)
<kiko> products/+new?
<seb128> kiko: let me give a try
<seb128> ddaa: people already think that's I'm creating bugs all over GNOME, that's enough :p
<ddaa> you are too modest
<ddaa> get in the spirit of it
<ddaa> World Domination!
<ddaa> ;)
<seb128> hum, in fact there is already a "fileroller"
<seb128> instead of "file-roller"
<ddaa> mh... I knew there was a RCS import about that...
<ddaa> please don't rename it, yet
<seb128> k, using "fileroller" works for me
<seb128> it was just not obvious why it was not working :)
<ddaa> at some point in the future I'll make a big announcement "you can rename product and series and it won't break RCS imports"
<seb128> one other step to world domination :)
<ddaa> yeah, I guess. In a subgenius sense...
* kiko wonders if we should have productaliases
<ddaa> probably not
<ddaa> the situation is just a bug in importd
<kiko> smart answer
<janimo> jordi, what is the frequency of rosetta imports?
<janimo> or latency to be more correct
<janimo> same question for imports in bazaar of projects registerd in LP
<janimo> right now that bazaar label on the product says 'testing'
<ddaa> mh?
<ddaa> janimo: for RCS imports, the answer is usually "when I come around to babysitting it"
<janimo> ah, they're not automatic then
<ddaa> at the moment, it's "no new imports please, because we are in a transition"
<janimo> swicthing to bzr imports?
<ddaa> janimo: yes, they require a lot of babysitting, that's something I want to get fixed after we have migrated to bzr
<janimo> is one of rosetta and bazar importing prerequisitve of the other?
<ddaa> maybe not make it fully automatic (but why not?), but at least have a workflow...
<ddaa> janimo: nope, they are independent
<janimo> thanks David
<ddaa> !
<ddaa> janimo: you ever saw that cartoon about paranoia?
<janimo> nope
<ddaa> someby looking at a map reading "you are here"
<ddaa> "news travel fast..."
<janimo> ah that :)
<janimo> why, are you paranoid?
<ddaa> that's how it feels when an unknown nickname calls you by your first name
<janimo> ddaa, I was a gnu-arch lurker and occasional annoyance to tom&co :)
<janimo> 'please no weird filenames', 'they're good, get used to them' type of talks :)
<ddaa> okay, this explains that :)
<ddaa> yeah... bzr is in large part a reaction to all the UI wrongness in Arch
* janimo hopes ddaa bought this story and keeps the tabs on him
* ddaa discovers longlines.el
<ddaa> That mode rocks
<ddaa> Dudes stop savagely wrapping wiki pages. Use longlines.el instead and get state-of-the-arch 1980 soft word wrapping in emaics.
<ddaa> s/state-of-the-arch/state-of-the-art/
<ddaa> Then you just have to teach your finger to stop typing M-q
<ddaa> niemeyer: ping
<niemeyer> Pongus!
<ddaa> -> #buildd-ng
<AlinuxOS> alive lions ? :)
<Burgwork> AlinuxOS, as opposed to dead tigers?
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> loooolz
<AlinuxOS> Bucciarati, I've got a question :)
<sivang> Hi all :)
<Burgwork> salut sivang 
<sivang> hey Burgwork , 'sup?
<Burgwork> not much, grinding away at work
* Burgwork is making Bill Gates spend money on Linux
<AlinuxOS> how can I translate things that are in /usr/share/applications/ *.desktop sufix... I need translate gnome-menus in my language..
<AlinuxOS> but no way out...
<AlinuxOS> http://alnuxos.no-ip.org/ubuntu.png :) hehe Georigna Ubuntu :)
<sivang> hmm, so kiko fixed stuff in utilities/launchpad-database-setup, how can I see what did he merge as a fix?
<AlinuxOS> firs time in a history :)
<sivang> (just now saw his comment)
<salgado> sivang, the easyest way (AFAIK) is to "bzr diff $((revno-1))..$revno", where revno is the revision of his merge
<sivang> salgado: ok, and if dilly's informed about that, that means that PQM has accepted his patch and the code is already changed right?
<salgado> right
* sivang recalls he also needs to put jblack's modifications to RFS to the test.
<sivang> salgado: thanks
<salgado> sivang, you're welcome
<salgado> need to go now...
<AlinuxOS> people how can I translate gnome-menus in my own language...?
<AlinuxOS> I've alredy done it... compile .po file into .mo file... put it in right directory..but menus are still in english :((
<carlos> AlinuxOS, the menus are not using the .mo files
<carlos> it's done on build time
<carlos> we are designed a way to update them with language packs and we hope it will be included with dapper but we don't have that finished
<janimo> carlos you do rosetta imports too?
<carlos> janimo, I can manage them, yes
<janimo> carlos, you know how often they are picked from the wiki?
<janimo> not a nudge juts curios
<carlos> oh, that kind of import... no idea, jordi is on charge of that 
<janimo> ah I see, thanks
<carlos> janimo, anyway, we integrated it into launchpad already, you can do the upload directly and wait for us to handled the new import
<janimo> can I do the upload of po files myself?
<janimo> I registered a new project and added it to the wiki pointing to the po files
<carlos> yes, but will still need an admin review
<carlos> the first time
<carlos> janimo, yeah, the wiki needs to be updated
<carlos> janimo, create a new product branch/series
<janimo> done that already
<carlos> and select the translations view
<janimo> thunar project
<janimo> ok doing it now
<carlos> there, you should have an option to do the .pot and .po uploads
<carlos> just upload a tarball with all them
<janimo> Administrator help         needed. thunar has not yet been         setup for translation through Rosetta.
<janimo> I don't see where I can upload
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok I found a bug...
<carlos> the link is not where it should be
<carlos> go back to the series
<carlos> and select the overview option
<carlos> at the end, you will see a "Request translations upload"
<carlos> option
<janimo> ah I see it
<janimo> LP interface is very confusing
<janimo> but in a way I cannot put my finger on as to file a bugreport
<carlos> janimo, why?
<janimo> cannot put my finger on, what I said
<janimo> maybe too much ifo at a time in a page
<janimo> it looks like text but it's menu
<janimo> navigation is difficult too
<carlos> janimo, perhaps you should talk with mpt, our UI expert to know your complains and try to improve it, but anyway, if you could try to file bugs that's the best way to get a solution...
<janimo> carlos, I know it is hard because it is not anything in particular it is the general feeling
<janimo> I know this is not helpful
<carlos> we are aware of some of the problems I suppose you have and we are fixing them, but if you really want them fixed... you should comunicate with us ;-)
<janimo> carlos, one thing that happens often is that I have to use the browser back button
<janimo> as there's no (visible) way to get back using links in the page
<janimo> hmm, another but this may not be a LP issue: sometimes if I directly enter an URL it gives an error page
<janimo> as if some pages were only accesible after you visited their parent url
<janimo> or if I go to a page I shpuldn't see links to actions I do not have the permission to do (edit team emblem, edit members)
<janimo> the menus are very crowded, as from any LP page you can go directly to any other part of lp
<janimo> which is probably good after you are used to it
<janimo> but is overwhelming for a good while
<janimo> another one - I cannot say off the top of my head but if I am using it right now I keep seeing some issues :)
<janimo> the pages are usually long, one needs to scroll down, and the menus then get out of sight
<janimo> carlos upload asks for po template and po files. is the po template a potfile (list of .c files) ?
<carlos> janimo, please, file bugs about that against products/launchpad
<carlos> janimo, yes
<carlos> potfile
<janimo> ok, uploaded the tat
<janimo> carlos, any specific issue that you have in mind wrt bugfiling?
<janimo> or everything I said above ? :)
<janimo> s/tat/tar/
<janimo> hmm, oh well uploading a po tarball results in LP error :)
<mpt> janimo, have a read of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MatthewPaulThomas/DesignProblems and see if it gives you some inspiration :-)
<janimo> mpt, thanks
<carlos> janimo, please, file a bug with the OOPS number you got
<janimo> instead of telling me to report a bug against LP, it could just autofile it against itself :)
<janimo> it;s all there: the url I was at, the oops number :)
<janimo> I guess I 'll have to tell it again by hand
<carlos> janimo, yes, please :-)
* carlos -> bed
<janimo> ok I'll start filing bugs now, hope it won't prevent this
<janimo> good night carlos
<carlos> night
<janimo> mpt, good reading I find most of my issues are well known, so I will only report stuff that is not there if I find such
#launchpad 2007-01-22
<Odd_Bloke> Is it possible to upload a repo (to be hosted) without creating an associated product?
* mdke thinks no
<LarstiQ> Odd_Bloke: you can upload to ~user/+junk/branch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80902 in malone "Allow bug retargeting from product to distribution, or vice versa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<Odd_Bloke> LarstiQ: Cheers.
<kiko-afk> Odd_Bloke, I think the answer to that question is yes. have you seen http://ddaa.net/blog/
* kiko-afk really afk
<LarstiQ> really ciao kiko
<mpt> bother
<LarstiQ> yes?
<mpt> I need code that hasn't been merged yet
<mpt> lifeless, any ETA for merging rocketfuel/launchpad/devel into rocketfuel/launchpad/ui-one-zero?
<somerville32> somerville32@serenity:~/code/xubuntu-default-settings.main$ bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/
<somerville32> Permission denied (publickey).
<somerville32> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; 
<somerville32> Is there any reason why I'd get that error.
<somerville32> s/./?
<LaserJock> somerville32: I don't really know but are you sure your ssh key is the same as on LP and you are a member of xubuntu-team?
<somerville32> 95% :)
<somerville32> I can push my other branch
<somerville32> I'm so stupid
<somerville32> I forgot to have the cody-somerville@ in front
<somerville32> since my local username is different
<LaserJock> ;-)
* jml waves hello
* thumper waves back
<carlos> morning!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Developer meeting: Thu 25 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<sabdfl> hi folks
<sabdfl> the lp-dependencies packages need a tweak for feisty
<sabdfl> there are newer versions of some of the library dependencies
<sabdfl> like libapr1
<sabdfl> who's on top of that?
<lifeless> Etienne is maintaining that package. 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80951 in malone "no search results for "uml_switch"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79035 in malone "Product/distribution Bugs pages need count of open bugs fixed elsewhere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79035
<mpt> SteveA, when I wake up, may I merge rocketfuel/launchpad/devel into rocketfuel/launchpad/ui-one-zero manually and send to PQM?
<mpt> (I need some code that's in the former but not the latter)
<carlos> lifeless: pochu just asked me whether karma is being updated, he thinks it's not changing in last three days or so
<carlos> lifeless: could you check it?
<SteveA> mpt: no
<SteveA> mpt: that will quite possibly merge database code onto the UI branch that isn't yet in production
<SteveA> mpt: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus
<SteveA> we're at 4377
<SteveA> it is possible to add more recent revisions, provided that there are no database changes in there
<xdatap> good morning
<xdatap> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> xdatap: Hi
<xdatap> matthewrevell: hi
<xdatap> matthewrevell: seems the karma calculation doesn't worked from 17-1 until today. i hope this information may be useful
<pochu> xdatap: yes, i noticed that
<pochu> :)
<matthewrevell> xdatap: Thanks for letting me know. So, your karma total hasn't updated in that time, even though you've done work in Launchpad?
<xdatap> matthewrevell: yes
<matthewrevell> xdatap, pochu: I'm sorry your karma hasn't updated. We have noticed that there is a problem with karma calculation. One of the team is looking at it and we hope to have it fixed in the next couple of days.
<pochu> no problem
<pochu> :)
<xdatap> matthewrevell: ok, no problem.
<pochu> just i wanted you noticed it
<pochu> if you didn't
<matthewrevell> xdatap, pochu: Thanks for letting us know :) I'm sorry that it's not working at the moment. It's always best to let us know if things aren't working as they should :)
<xdatap> matthewrevell: next time i see a problem like this do you prefer a bug report or join this chan?
<pochu> good question
<pochu> :)
<matthewrevell> xdatap: You can always speak to me here. However, if you look for a bug you can add your own comments or see if it's being worked on.
<xdatap> ok
<xdatap> good, i have to go
<xdatap> good work to everyone
<xdatap> bye
<pochu> bye xdatap
<xdatap> bye pochu, matthewrevell
<cprov> good morning !
<kiko> morning
<Hobbsee> hey kiko 
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<kiko> stub!
<Hobbsee> :)
<stub> Yo
<kiko> stub, can you help us find out why nightly is not producing error output on gangotri?
<static> good morning launchpad
<stub> Maybe not completing
<kiko> stub, could be -- been happening since the 18th
<kiko> morning static 
<alefteris> hello everyone? how can a product, that has the .po available at http://l10n.gnome.org/module/gcompris be setup to use rosseta?
<stub> Need someone with access to have a look. I'm only attached by wet string so not much use.
<carlos> alefteris: are you a gcompris developer?
<alefteris> nop
<carlos> Them first step is that they should want to offer Rosetta as a way to translate it
<carlos> alefteris: also, for GNOME modules, we have the extra restriction that you should be an active member of the GTP
<carlos> so we don't conflict with them
<seb128> hi carlos
<seb128> carlos: feisty is opened on rosetta now?
<alefteris> So what i should do? contact the product Registrant and wait for him to import it?
<alefteris> or contact the developers?
<carlos> alefteris: if you want to translate it for Ubuntu, you can do it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gcompris/+pots/gcompris (but coordinate with GTP is still a good idea)
<carlos> seb128: no, for some reason, testing process took 29 hours instead of 3 hours as Edgy took
<seb128> :(
<carlos> seb128: and Stuart is on vacations this week, so it will happen after the sprint (next week) in the mean time I'm going to see what's going on there
<seb128> ok
<carlos> alefteris: if you want to translate outside Ubuntu, you can go ahead and ask the developers
<seb128> maybe one day we will have a version of Ubuntu that can be translated before GNOME freeze
<alefteris> ok thank you
<kiko> stub, your answer to my message doesn't help me very much. the fact is that the bug watch updater is failing. is that because /asuka/ is the one failing to do outgoing HTTPS?
<stub> It is failing? The bug watch updater is running on gangotri (production) and asuka (staging). 
<zyga> hello (if this is a FQA feel free to flame me but I could not find it on lp): what is the policy of syncing published branches?
<kiko> stub, yes, it is failing because outgoing HTTPS is not going through. I realize my message was a bit misdirected, but you could have read between the lines..
<zyga> in other words: how does launchpad decide when to pull from synced branches?
<kiko> stub, it's also failing on gangotri
<zyga> s/synced/hosted/
<kiko> zyga, that's a FAQ and a question for ddaa (doh, where is he) and matthewrevell 
<zyga> matthewrevell: ^ if that is in the FAQ please point me to it because: https://launchpad.net/faq certainly lacks information on this topic
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> lifeless?
<kiko> zyga, let me try and find somebody who knows the answer
<zyga> thanks
<niemeyer> stub!
<niemeyer> stub: What a great vacation :-)
<niemeyer> Wow
<niemeyer> :-)
<kiko> well thanks for scaring him off
<LarstiQ> zyga: the http mirror of a hosted branch should be updated ~10 minutes after you pushed to sftp
<niemeyer> Well.. he was right to be scared.. my next sentence would be a question
<zyga> LarstiQ: ahh, so there is a sftp version of http
<zyga> cool, that's what I was looking for
<LarstiQ> zyga: yes, sftp being the master
<zyga> I thought that launchpad pulls/merges 
<zyga> instead of me pushing
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> zyga: yes it does, and yes you do
<LarstiQ> zyga: got a specific branch you're looking at?
<zyga> hmm!
<zyga> yeah I have
<zyga> just a sec
<ddaa> LarstiQ: wassup?
<LarstiQ> 14:06:52 < zyga> hello (if this is a FQA feel free to flame me but I could not find it on lp): what is the policy of syncing published branches?
<ddaa> that's a very vague question.
<ddaa> I guess the appropriately vague answer would be "the policy is it happens automatically"
* LarstiQ copies the clarification
<LarstiQ> 14:07:07 < zyga> in other words: how does launchpad decide when to pull from synced branches?
<ddaa> zyga: what do you mean by "synced"?
<zyga> re
<zyga> okay I have this branch
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/+branch/command-not-found/main
<zyga> I used bzr's launchpad plugin to register it
<ddaa> okay this is a mirror branch
<zyga> and not I was wondering where must I push my code so that the web mirror gets updated
<LarstiQ> zyga: that is a mirrored, not hosted branch
<ddaa> it is mirrored every 24h
<zyga> ahh
<kiko> ddaa, you know the timing information for syncing and mirroring -- do we have that up on a wiki or blog I can reference?
<zyga> it's pulled from the url I gave, right?
<ddaa> kiko: not really
<LarstiQ> zyga: see that page in launchpad, it mentions, Location: http://suxx.pl/~zyga/command-not-found
<ddaa> should be configurable, and obvious anyway
<kiko> ddaa, could you or matthewrevell produce one?
<zyga> yah, that's my public mirror
<LarstiQ> zyga: so that is where it pulls from, once every 24 hours
<kiko> ddaa, yeah, but this question has been asked a few times and I suck at not remembering the answers...
<ddaa> kiko: write it on the faq page then
<zyga> is there any way to know the pull history?
<kiko> ddaa, I don't know the answers, but the real reason I don't is that I think you are very good at describing the concepts involved, whereas I am not!
<ddaa> hosted branches: 10 mins, mirror branches: 1 day, import branches: complicated but less than 2 days.
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> what are import branches?
<ddaa> kiko: that's part of the problem
<LarstiQ> zyga: importing to bzr from cvs/svn
<ddaa> this stuff needs to be answered simply _without_ describing the concepts involved
<zyga> ok
<zyga> I'm puzzled now
<zyga> maybe I should have used hosted branch
<LarstiQ> zyga: depends on what you want to do
<zyga> I do not have to maintain my own mirror this way
<zyga> well I have a home mirror but that's really not hi-uptime and such
<ddaa> zyga: zorry, I'm confuzed, what's the question you would like an answer for?
<zyga> ddaa: none right now 
<zyga> ddaa: maybe just if the time of last pull could be visible on the branch summary page
<zyga> ddaa: I was not aware of the multiple choices when I set up that branch
<ddaa> nod
<zyga> ddaa: and now I'm just wondering if the implicit choice was right
<ddaa> should be more transparent... *checks for a bug*
<zyga> I'll re-check the status after another 24 hours and report a bug for explicit information on exact time of last sync if nothing changes
<ddaa> zyga: would this make you happy: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/74031
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74031 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror pull frequency should be more transparent" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<zyga> thanks for answering my questions :-)
<kiko> ddaa, I try not to live in an ideal world...
<zyga> 90% does: I'd add information about failed pull if any
<ddaa> kiko: I try to live in an ideal world
<ddaa> we're going to meet someplace
<ddaa> zyga: what kind of information?
<zyga> ddaa: tried at <timestamp> but got 404 instead
<zyga> something like that
<zyga> so that I know there is a typo in the URL or something
<ddaa> zyga: it's already displayed
<ddaa> when there is an error
<zyga> oh, good
<zyga> then my comment is obsolete
* ddaa marks this bug for fix-it-friday
<kiko> ddaa, uhh, that's not what I meant. :-)
<ddaa> zyga: thank you for your input
<ddaa> kiko: I think it's much better to fix the UI, than write documentation that's going to be hard to read and that will become obsolete.
<kiko> ddaa, is the UI fix easy enough?
<kiko> if so I agree
<kiko> if it's going to take months though, docs are a better mitigation plan
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/74031 is FiF fodder
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74031 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror pull frequency should be more transparent" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> something like one browser method and one template change
* zyga hugs everyone involved in bzr and launchpad 
<zyga> thanks!
<ddaa> kiko: can you oblige https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3255
<niemeyer> kiko: Have you done any tests regarding the amount of data transferred between Launchpad and PostgreSQL for heavy pages?
<kiko> niemeyer, I have never done that, no.
<ddaa> kiko: just clear the branch on https://launchpad.net/ntfs-config/0.3/+source, and move https://launchpad.net/ntfs-config/0.3 and https://launchpad.net/ntfs-config/0.4.2 to the obosolete-junk product.
<kiko> ddaa, can we move series between branches?
<ddaa> kiko: you mean "between products", right?
<kiko> yes, sorry.
<ddaa> I used to do this in the old times
<ddaa> when I was admin myself
<kiko> on what page?
<ddaa> +admin, I guess :)
<kiko> that page doesn't exist, and I suspect it's no longer possible to do this without DBA intervention.
<ddaa> haha
<ddaa> on series/+review
<kiko> !
<ddaa> doit!
<kiko> Forbidden
<ddaa> lol!
<kiko> it's probably a buttsource hangup
<ddaa> it looks like it's restricted to just the owner
<kiko> wow, really
<ddaa> I can access https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/trunk/+review but not https://launchpad.net/ntfs-config/0.3/+review
<kiko> well
<kiko> it says inTeam vcs_imports
<ddaa> I am in this team.
<kiko> maybe the latter is a bug?
<ddaa> but it does not work for me
<kiko> what does the restricted message tell you?
<kiko> ddaa, both are forbidden for me fwiw
<ddaa> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileywHIb7.html
<kiko> ddaa, bug! fun.
<kiko> matsubara, have time for a quick test-n-fix?
<ddaa> kiko: completely bustificated
<ddaa> should be admin-only
<kiko> ddaa, should be easy to fix
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileywHIb7.html
<kiko> for https://launchpad.net/ntfs-config/0.3/+review
<kiko> matsubara, ^^^
<matsubara> kiko: checking...
<kiko> salgado, sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/kiko/launchpad/global-karma
<salgado> thanks kiko 
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> salgado, hmm.
<kiko> salgado, says zero revs pushed, but.. it's there
<kiko> matsubara, can you file a bug so I can link to it from the ticket?
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Sorry, been at lunch. I notice you mentioned an improvement to UI, rather than docs, but I'll happily write a general guide to syncing and mirroring if you can provide the base info. I know there's some stuff on your blog.
<ddaa> mrevell: let's do this in amsterdam
<ddaa> need to focus on this oops stuff this week
<kiko> matthewrevell, I was talking about answering the specific question: how long do we take to mirror  and sync from the various different branch types
<matsubara> kiko: sure thing.
<kiko> matthewrevell, not about general documentation
<ddaa> cannot let myself get sidetracked by all the other things that I should be doing as well.
<kiko> (which would be nice but more time-consuming)
<ddaa> mrevell: do you have an amsterdam-todo-list already?
<kiko> thanks matsubara rocking as usual
<matthewrevell> kiko: Ah, I thought ddaa said he was going to tweak the UI to answer that question. I'll be writing a general guide at some point.
<ddaa> I said that.
<matthewrevell> ddaa: No to-do list yet. To much to do here, atm :) I'll put some ideas together later in the week.
<kiko> matthewrevell, ddaa: are we sure that the UI tweak will answer the questions relevant there? I thought there were 2 or 3 intervals that are relevant (but I might be on crack)
<ddaa> yes
<kiko> when we mirror, when we sync and when we scan
<kiko> ok thanks 
<matsubara> kiko: just to make sure, are you trying to access a productseries +review page, so you can disable it?
<ddaa> ultimately, those interval should become either displayed in the UI or vanishingly small
<ddaa> ultimately ~ one month or so
<ddaa> with the current focus
<kiko> matsubara, so I can move it to another product
<ddaa> matsubara: effectively, to disable it
<matsubara> kiko: all right. In launchpad.dev I can access a productseries +review page logged in as a LP admin.
<kiko> matsubara, and can you access the page above on edge?
<matsubara> kiko: I'm not a admin on production
<kiko> true, true :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80990 in launchpad "Define a better policy for disabling archive mirrors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80990
<kiko> matsubara, ok, confirmed that it is broken on edge too. I think you may be testing using the wrong user.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80991 in launchpad "The distribution mirror listings look awful on beta.launchpad.net" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80991
<ddaa> matsubara: make sure that the admin user you are using is 1. not vcs-imports member 2. not owner of the product/series
<kiko> mpt, are you perchance awake?
<kiko> where's francis...
<kiko-fud> ***
<flacoste> kiko-fud: pong
<kiko-fud> flacoste!
<kiko-fud> flacoste, I might need to talk to you a bit after lunch, so hang around
<kiko-fud> let me go out for food briefly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81002 in malone "Changing search result order from importance to newest first clears assignee criteria" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81013 in launchpad "Semi-secret polls claims you need to enter a vote key" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> kiko, I'm awake now :-)
<sandy16> hi there
<kiko> mpt!
<sandy16> i have got some problem in launchpad account, can any body help me out?
<kiko> sandy16, sure, what's up.
<sandy16> kiko, i have three email address in launchpad account, and i have changed the preferred address and deleted the previous one (which i use for login), now i am unable to login
<kiko> sandy16, what's your launchpad name?
<sandy16> kiko, sandeep.kedarasipalli
<sandy16> kiko, any way?
<kiko> sandy16, hold on.
<radix> Just so you guys know, I'm about to create a "Later" milestone in one of my products as a workaround for being unable to view milestone-less tickets by themselves (bug #70709), hint hint
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70709 in malone "Can't search for bugs without a milestone set" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70709
<kiko> radix, do you use product series?
<radix> kiko: no, we only have trunk
<kiko> radix, would you use product series in the future?
<radix> kiko: I don't believe so
<sandy16> kiko, found any solution to my problem?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81023 in launchpad "Launchpad copyright year range should include 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81023
<kiko> interesting.
<radix> kiko: we have a pretty centralized development without any sort of dev/stable/whatever split
<radix> kiko: probably very similar to malone, looking at its LP page
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> sandy16, what email address are you trying to use to log in?
<sandy16> kiko, sandeep.kedarasipalli@gmail.com (this is what i have changed for as preferred ID)
<kiko> sandy16, what happens when you enter that email and your password?
<sandy16> kiko, "The email address and password do not match."
<kiko> sandy16, can you try the "forgot my password" button?
<sandy16> kiko, oh i got that back
<sandy16> kiko, thanx buddy
<kiko> woo!
<kiko> thanks sandy16 
<mpt> kiko, correction: I told you that ui-one-zero was missing code from December that I needed for one of the page redesigns. It's actually code that was landed January 11th.
<kiko> ah.
<sidnei> hey there
<sidnei> who do i have to beg to get a copy of launchpad
<mdke> sidnei: launchpad.net/faq
<beuno> sidnei: short version, it's no available for download.... *yet*
<mdke> hmm, doesn't say on that page. sidnei: kiko can help
<sidnei> yawn. my hair will turn white before i get hold of it :)
<mdke> ??
<beuno> mdke, sorry then, was like that last time I checked
<mdke> I mean, I don't get the hair turning white thing
<sidnei> i think i will have to visit kiko personally
<kiko> yeah maybe
<mdke> why? he's very active on irc
<mdke> he's ALWAYS HERE!
<sidnei> just a ref to the fact i've been waiting forever
<kiko> for a personal visit?
<kiko> give me a break
<sidnei> kiko: if you only would stay on the same continent long enough
<sidnei> kiko: i might visit you on the winter actually
<sidnei> lets see how that works
<kiko> sounds awesome
<alex_muntada> have a problem with an external bzr branch that I cannot update thru sftp, anyone can help me?
<thumper> alex_muntada: spiv will be along in a second to help you
<alex_muntada> thumper: thanks!
<alex_muntada> I'm also asking in #bzr
* mdke grabs spiv 
<spiv> mdke: hello!
<mdke> hiya :)
<mdke> spiv: you can guess what I'm going to poke you about
<spiv> mdke: I think so, sorry, doing three+ conversations at once!
<mdke> spiv: no worries, I'll be around for a bit if you have time. It's about my email re: wiki
<spiv> mdke: I'll try dig up that script later today.  Sorry for the delay, I've been on leave and now I'm at a sprint.
<mdke> spiv: no problema, thanks for replying
<spiv> mdke: I'll mail you once I've done that.
<mdke> spiv: actually if you just give me a list for the help.u.c wiki, that will do, we can maybe merge it with the list you did last time on wiki.u.c?
<spiv> mdke: Sure, I'll need to get the admins to run the script.  I'll dig up the details and send the admin request later today.
<spiv> mdke: But I'll also make sure you have the details of what's involved, so hopefully you're not stuck depending on me for this stuff next time :)
<mdke> spiv: thanks, that's great! cc: me on the RT if you like
<spiv> (I'm happy to help if I'm around, but if I'm not it shouldn't stop things)
* mdke nods
<mdke> hopefully this will be the last time, but you never know
<jml> can I acquire the 'jml' account on launchpad?
<LarstiQ> not sure what the current owner thinks of that
<jml> yeah. I guess not.
<mdke> still, all the cool people have the same launchpad and irc handle
<mdke> you could do away with Juko Marc Lucas?
<LaserJock> mdke: not all cool people ;-)
<mdke> LaserJock: *cough*
<LaserJock> I should move my LP page I guess
<LaserJock> does that mess things up to change IDs?
<LarstiQ> afaik your id is the same, only the outward name changes
<LarstiQ> so all references still work
<LarstiQ> then again, it has been a long while since I did that.
<LaserJock> so just the name-id association is changed
<mdke> you can change your username really easily too
<mdke> as well as your realname
<LaserJock> I realized the other day that searching for laserjock give people nothing
* mdke notes that salgado has fixed that now
<mdke> that was one of my fix it friday bugs
#launchpad 2007-01-23
<LaserJock> what is?
<mdke> searching on irc handle
<LaserJock> changing your username
<LaserJock> oh really?
<LaserJock> when will that go into effect? maybe tomorrow?
<mdke> next rollout I guess, not sure
<LaserJock> sweet, well then maybe I don't need to change it
<mdke> no, you won't be cool until you change it
<mdke> there's no fix-it-friday fix for that
* LaserJock <3 fix-it Fridays :-)
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: or you could change your irc name ;)
<LaserJock> tried that
<LaserJock> sistpoty cried that it changed his IRC nick coloring
<LaserJock> :-)
<LarstiQ> haha
<LaserJock> that and I just bought laserjock.us not long ago
<LaserJock> it'd be a shame to get rid of my identity like that ;-)
<LarstiQ> quite.
<mdke> people shouldn't change their irc nicks
<LarstiQ> does make me think of launchpad controlled domain switching 
<mdke> it's disconcerting
<LaserJock> I think bhale has been the hardest one for me
<LaserJock> cjwatson's was good because I always got him and Keybuk mixed up
* mdke shakes head
<LarstiQ> Kamion?
<LaserJock> I still mixed them up after I met them, which is a real feat
<LaserJock> since they look nothing alike
<mdke> WHOA
<LaserJock> LarstiQ: yeah
* LarstiQ tended to mix Colin Watson and Colin Walters
<LaserJock> that makes sense :-)
<LaserJock> but Colin and Scott? it must have been the irc nick that did it to me
<LaserJock> although they were both archive admins and so they often were doing the same tasks
<LaserJock> oh, since all that was OT I'll ask a real LP question. What do I need to do to remove a product and team?
<LaserJock> is there a RT address for LP?
<mdke> LaserJock: you need holy water, and a lot of luck
<mdke> support ticket, but it can only be renamed
<LaserJock> mdke: they should either not make them so easy to create or easier to get rid of
<LaserJock> ;-)
<mdke> the latter, definitely
<LaserJock> I've got a product and team from a defunct project I was running
<LaserJock> seems weird to just leave it there
* mdke nods
<mpt> thumper, please call me uneducated, then tell me how to apply kiko-afk's patch -- I used "patch -c < ./patch", and got "Only garbage was found in the patch input"
* LarstiQ usually gets away with patch -p0 < ./patch
<LaserJock> yep
<mpt> -u looks more promising, but still claims not to be able to find the paths
<LarstiQ> mpt: sure it's a context diff?
<mpt> Thank you LarstiQ 
<mpt> that worked
<mpt> but I don't understand why
* LarstiQ wouldn't supply either -c or -u
<mpt> Why isn't "-p0" a no-op?
<mpt> Stripping 0 components from file names
<LarstiQ> because otherwise it strips all
<LarstiQ> no idea who considers that a sane default
<mpt> strips all? madness
<mpt> anyway, thanks :-)
<LarstiQ> hysterical raisins I guess.
<LaserJock> mpt: I was looking at Malone bug #1331 the other day and wondered what exactly you mean by "canned searches"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1331 in malone "Allow recording and use of canned searches" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331
<imbrandon> ping $ROOM
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> anyone know of a way to tie the info from a group , say ubuntu-dev to the lp-id ?
<imbrandon> e.g. if i wanted to cycle through them and then goto each lp-id's page and import their +sshkeys
<imbrandon> i see nothing tieing the two in ~ubuntu-dev/+rdf
<imbrandon> short of parsing the html output ( ugh )
<jamesh> we don't currently export the SSH keys in the RDF
<jamesh> you could submit a bug report
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> i'll parse the html for now and make a bug report ;)
<imbrandon> even exporting the userid would work , but url to sshkey == better 
<imbrandon> :)
<mpt> yay for kernel panics
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jamesh> network manager causes your computer to wake up 5 times a second to see if it has any timers worth handling
<LarstiQ> update-notifier is also bad
<jamesh> LarstiQ: the dhcdbd daemon that network-manager uses is particularly bad
<jamesh> LarstiQ: in its mainloop, rather than sleeping til the next timer is ready to fire (or a file descriptor is ready for read/write), it wakes up every 0.2 seconds
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81082 in launchpad ""Australia/Perth" time zone needs updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81082
<LaserJock> hi matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> LaserJock: Hi
<matthewrevell> LaserJock: I'm just about to go into a meeting, could we talk in an hour?
<LaserJock> matthewrevell: perhaps, it's getting late here
<LaserJock> if I'm not still awake we can maybe chat tomorrow
<LaserJock> matthewrevell: how's the meeting? :-)
<carlos> morning
<seb128> hi carlos
<matthewrevell> LaserJock: hey, all done.
* mdke lols at the last comment on https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/2796
<mdke> how does someone end up being a support contact on Launchpad without knowing it?
<mpt> yeah, that had me wondering too
<mdke> also, who's the bbb?
<mpt> Better Business Bureau, afaik
<mpt> some USAmerican thing
<mdke> I hope he sues your asses
<mdke> more seriously, will you write to him, explaining, or shall I?
<mpt> Lawsuit-enforced usability
<mdke> LOL
<mpt> I will when I get up to that message in my Inbox, unless someone else got there first
<mdke> cool
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone remind me how to push stuff unrelated to a project into my userspace?
<ddaa> Hello
<cprov> good morning !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81101 in malone "Ability to set milestones over email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81101
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone remind me how to push stuff unrelated to a project into my userspace?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73875 in rosetta "Project needs a Translations page" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73875
<lifeless> Odd_Bloke: what do you mean ?
<Odd_Bloke> lifeless: It is something along the lines of 'bzr push sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net:~<username>/+junk/<name>' but that throws an error.
<ddaa> 
<ddaa> sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<username>/+junk/<name>' but that throws an error.
<Spads> 
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: host:path is not a URL
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<username>/+junk/<name> should wold
<Odd_Bloke> ddaa: Ah, that'll be the problem then. :p
* Odd_Bloke was using scp syntax.
<Odd_Bloke> ddaa: Thanks.
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: my pleasure
<givr1> Hello launchpadien
<givr1> is it normal that downlading new translations could take more than 4 days ?
<givr1> i ask to download some before the weekend, and i didn't receive them yet
<givr1> rosetta is probably on holiday...
<givr1> anyway, i'll apply the new translation manually...
<givr1> thanks
<jordi> sigh
<jordi> 6 minute holiday
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81112 in launchpad "Not possible to report bugs in epiphany-extention-gwget in launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81112
<kiko-afk> hi
* carlos -> lunch
<kalikiana> I have a problem with launchpad: I want to download translations but I never get the email with the files.
<kiko> kalikiana, our exports are at the moment broken because of an issue in production; this is being investigated
<kalikiana> kiko: Good to know at least. Does this have to do with the errors I get every fourth time I click a link?
<kiko> kalikiana, what OOPS id?
<kalikiana> kiko: I don't have it open anymore, I may hit you when I get it again - as always I can't reproduce the error now that I tell you :/
<kiko> heh
<kiko> we get it in the daily oops report, don't worry.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81127 in malone "multiple spaces collapsed in bug display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81127
<kiko-fud> dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81129 in soyuz "contents-$arch.gz header text needs a review" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81129
<kiko-fud> LarstiQ, did you see danilos' review?
<LarstiQ> kiko-fud: yes, haven't had a chance to respond yet
<kiko-fud> LarstiQ, your issue is actually easy to handle
<kiko-fud> anyway, fud
<LarstiQ> kiko-fud: I had the feeling we were talking past each other
* LarstiQ goes for groceries
<kiko> LarstiQ, maybe, but I think I understood what you needed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81134 in malone "Should be able to remove/hide comments from a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81134
<kiko> dupe
<phlackee> I'm having :Timeout error on registration
<phlackee> ??
<beuno> phlackee, "Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience."
<beuno> maybe that has something to do with it
<phlackee> thank you beuno 
<beuno> np ;)
<phlackee> 503 Service Unavailable
<phlackee> ;)
<phlackee> will be back today or ...
<beuno> phlackee, you can be sure it will
<beuno> I'd say (I have nothing to back this up), about 30 minutes or so
<phlackee> cool 
<beuno> sounds like an update to the code, nothing special
<phlackee> thanks again
<phlackee> ;)
<beuno> np++
<kiko> should be back in a bit.
<LaserJock> carlos: you around? I was just reading the log about .desktop translations on Rosetta
<carlos> LaserJock: I'm around, yes
<LaserJock> carlos: seb128 talked about getting .desktops translated
<LarstiQ> kiko: with "we" I meant danilo and I, to be clear
<LaserJock> I'm largely responsible for his "frustration" there
<LaserJock> but this also came up with another spec I'm working on
<LaserJock> I want to get .directory files translated as well
<carlos> .directory are .desktop files with a different name
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> but my comment was that these are a relatively small amount of packages that we are talking about
<LaserJock> so I kinda feel like "langpacks-for-universe" is a bit overkill for solving this more immediate problem
<kiko> LarstiQ, I think danilos understood you too. :-)
<carlos> LaserJock: well, the I sent a proposal to MOTUs to allow some universe packages imported
<carlos> that would be a way to ship those translations in the mean time, but it depends completely on MOTU people taking care of moving back from Rosetta to packages those translations
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> carlos: put do we need to import the whole package?
<LaserJock> as seb suggested, can we just have a .desktop "place"?
<kiko> hey mpt
<kiko> you got mail
<mpt> yeah, piles of it
<mpt> :-)
* mdke tickles carlos about his email
<LaserJock> carlos: if you could maybe send -motu another email with some more details. We had a MOTU meeting yesterday to discuss your email but nobody really knew what it involved
<carlos> LaserJock: at the moment, you need to use intltool to get a .pot file from the .desktop and .directory files
<carlos> LaserJock: we don't have native support for those files
<carlos> mdke: hmmm, which email?
<carlos> mdke: direct or thru a mailing list?
<mdke> carlos: direct
<LaserJock> carlos: well, I'd even take that, that should be easily scriptable
<mdke> about pot templates for ubuntu-docs
<carlos> mdke: I think I missed it... when did you send it?
<carlos> oh, right
<carlos> that one
<mdke> carlos: weekend
<carlos> I read it and forgot to answer...
<mdke> :)
<carlos> mdke: let me look for it...
<LaserJock> carlos: I think the thing is most MOTUs have no interaction with Rosetta so we don't even know what we *can* do, or how to do it
<carlos> LaserJock: most GNOME packages do it already
<carlos> LaserJock: I know, and I just realised that I missed yesterday's meeting 
<carlos> that I was supposed to attend to talk about Rosetta...
<carlos> grrr...
<LaserJock> carlos: np, it was sort of short notice
<LaserJock> I think for right now doing translating the whole of Universe would be a bit daunting ;-)
<carlos> mdke: so, about the change
<carlos> mdke: is it just a path change?
<LaserJock> even whole packages might be hard because we would have to decide what packages to translate
<mdke> carlos: sorry?
<LaserJock> perhaps doing .desktop files would be a good way to ease into it
<carlos> mdke: the ubuntu-doc change
<carlos> mdke: is just that you moved the .pot files to another path
<carlos> or file splits and things like that
<carlos> or renames
<mdke> carlos: everything
<carlos> LaserJock: we could accept a .pot file and import it myself
<carlos> so you get all those in a single place
<carlos> but that's not something I'm too happy with...
<mpt> hmmm, I have yet to master the art of working some of the same time as matthewrevell 
<LaserJock> carlos: yeah, that would be too much work for you
<carlos> LaserJock: let me think on it ok?
<LaserJock> carlos: sure, np
<LaserJock> carlos: thanks for looking into at least
<carlos> mdke: I'm just thinking about the way to reuse the templates from edgy
<LaserJock> this .desktop thing has been a problem for us
<carlos> mdke: if you link current one with a new one, I can handle that
<mdke> carlos: yeah. there is a lot of previous material used
<LaserJock> we'd like to have menu items for users, but they really should be translated
<carlos> LaserJock: indeed
<mdke> carlos: how do you mean "link"?
<carlos> just tell me the mapping
<mdke> carlos: ok, I should be able to do that. Mostly it's desktopguide -> *
<carlos> and when we get the ones from Feisty, I will handle it
<carlos> oh...
<carlos> it's a 1 -> 1 relation
<carlos> 1 -> n is not possible right now...
<mdke> no, 1 -> 8
<mdke> ish
<mdke> hmm
<carlos> that should be handled manually, importing the .po files splitted already
<carlos> don't you have that already done?
<carlos> I mean, in svn
<mdke> carlos: no, I haven't touched any edgy translations in relation to feisty
<carlos> so your svn lacks any translation, right?
<mdke> I've got the po files in our edgy branch, not in the feisty branch
<carlos> well, I was talking about your feisty svn branch
<mdke> no, we haven't got anything in there, I only just made the pot files
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so, the best thing is
<carlos> get a full export from Rosetta
<carlos> and merge the .po files with your .pot files
<mdke> I have the edgy po files
<carlos> and reimport that
<mdke> ok. I have no idea how to do that :)
<carlos> mdke: well, I guess Rosetta would have updated files
<mdke> oh, sure
<carlos> mdke: either danilo or me would be able to help you with that task
* mdke nods
<carlos> just tell use when do you want to do it and we will prepare the commands for you
<danilos> mdke: sure, emailing any of us can do as well (since I like to test the commands before I give them to you :))
<mdke> I should arrange for one of you to have svn access maybe
<carlos> mdke: well, with read only access should be enough
<mdke> carlos: ah, well you can get it already.
<mdke> the other question was whether it's ok to have the pot files all in one directory... it's more convenient for me
<carlos> LaserJock: next MOTU meeting is when I'm in a launchpad meeting at .br so I'm not completely sure whether I will be able to attend it...
<carlos> mdke: it's fine but, where will you put the .po files?
<mdke> carlos: I don't know. Good point.
<carlos> mdke: that only means we will need to link any .po file you include in your tree with the right template (just the first time)
<mdke> carlos: you know, I might make one big pot file instead for all the documents, that would work better I suppose
<carlos> the only problem with that
<carlos> is that people will not be able to work on it at the same time
<carlos> in offline mode
<carlos> online is possible, but a bit difficult to handle
<mdke> well, they worked ok on desktopguide.pot, right?
<mdke> this wouldn't be *that* much bigger, although it would be bigger
<carlos> oh, I thought you were talking about merging every single .pot file
<mdke> I need to have a think about this stuff
<carlos> ok, feel free to ask us anything you need
<mdke> thanks
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is everyones karma staying the same (i would say atleast since friday the 19th
<mdke> gnomefreak: I believe so
<LaserJock> mine never seems to change much
<kiko> mpt, ping?
<kiko> gnomefreak, nightly.sh was busted. It should run tonight
<gnomefreak> kiko: ty
<mpt> kiko, yo
<kiko> mpt!
* mpt wonders why the ContentlessPing plug-in isn't working
<kiko> mpt, so, I have a new popup window patch for you.
<mpt> kiko, you referred to it in your message, but there was no patch
<mpt> have you mailed it since?
<kiko> not yet
<LarstiQ> mpt: by Tollef?
<kiko> mpt, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filef6JJKU.html
<mpt> LarstiQ, no, some random guy's port to XChat
<mpt> http://dannf.org/bloggf/tech/contentlessping-xchat.html
<mpt> it loads successfully, it just hasn't done anything yet
<mpt> thanks kiko, I'll have another look
<LarstiQ> mpt: ah, Dann Frazier.
<mpt> Perhaps I need to un-comment the comments at the end...
<kiko> mpt?
<mpt> ?
<kiko> what comments?
<mpt> kiko, er, the comments at the end of http://dannf.org/src/contentlessping.py
<mpt> Sorry, two conversations at once
<kiko> ah
<kiko> LarstiQ, so let me get this straight.
<kiko> LarstiQ, what you want is a POFile that you can submit upstream that contains translations made to Ubuntu packages by people that have signed a copyright agreement with upstream?
<kiko> and nobody else?
<kiko> to Ubuntu OOO packages
<kiko> I emant.
<kiko> meant. doh.
* mdke pats
<LarstiQ> kiko: that would be workable I guess.
<kiko> LarstiQ, is there something you'd prefer?
* LarstiQ will have to ponder that a bit
<LarstiQ> kiko: I want to prevent http://svn.haxx.se/dev/archive-2006-08/0916.shtml
<LarstiQ> where a translator has gone through some effort but is turned down
<mdke> surely simply the translation being the copyright of the translator will work
<LarstiQ> mdke: yup, but with more than one..
<mdke> meh. "The Subversion Project only accepts code whose
<kiko> LarstiQ, well, the /compilation/ is in fact copyright canonical
<mdke> copyright is assigned to CollabNet"
<kiko> given we produced it
<LarstiQ> mdke: exactly. If they accepted bsd licensed translations there would be no problem at all.
<kiko> but the individual translations are copyrighted by the original translators
<kiko> LarstiQ, part of the plan is to clarify this as well.
<mdke> LarstiQ: well there still would - it's the copyright they have a problem with, not the license
<LarstiQ> mdke: that is my point :)
<mdke> they need the copyright to be assigned to them
<mdke> silly unreasonable people
<LarstiQ> mja, Sun and FSF do it too
<kiko> LarstiQ, so would it be enough if we could guarantee that a) the file only contained translations made by people in a specific team and b) the copyright header clarified the above
<kiko> LarstiQ, note we already have a translation team for the FSF which contains people who have signed copyright agreements.
<mdke> man what a drag
<kiko> so we'd just have to set up a parallel to this for OOO
<LarstiQ> kiko: ok, no problems with them then
<LarstiQ> kiko: and CollabNet supposedly
<kiko> LarstiQ, if there were enough people interested, sure.
<kiko> is that a workable solution?
<mdke> so that means Ubuntu translations can't go upstream, given that the Ubuntu translators haven't signed such agreements
<Seveas> is bugmail broken? Haven't seen one since 17:38
<kiko> Seveas, might be. this sucks.
<LarstiQ> kiko: I tried second guessing intentions before by asking if BSD was enough, that failed. So now I check to make sure signing over copyright would work, other solutions I don't dare endorse.
* LarstiQ wonders if that came out right
<LarstiQ> mdke: yup
<mdke> that sucks
<Seveas> kiko, hrm, that makes testing ubugtu rather difficult :/
<LarstiQ> mdke: and gives rise to friction
<kiko> LarstiQ, some projects have their own policies.
<kiko> or all projects do
<kiko> my point is we just need to cope
<LarstiQ> Seveas: how much work would it be to have ubugtu do it's magic new bug announce in #bzr?
<mdke> LarstiQ: right, but it's not Ubuntu's fault, it's upstream insisting on not accepting free material
<Seveas> LarstiQ, very little once I can debug him with new mail
<LarstiQ> mdke: not everyone agrees with that view
<LarstiQ> Seveas: k
<kiko> Seveas, hold one, pinged elmo to help
<mdke> LarstiQ: well, no offense, but if material is released under a wholly free license, they still aren't interested because they *need* to drag the copyright away from the authors?
<mdke> only public domain material would work
<mdke> anyway.
<Seveas> mdke, subversion isn't the only project that has this policy
<mdke> Seveas: LarstiQ has said that
<Seveas> glibc and probably many other gnu projects have the same policy
<LarstiQ> mdke: arguably, copyright assignment is a very sensible thing to do
<Seveas> it makes things lik changing licenses easier
<mdke> Seveas: that's the whole point of the translations being bsd
<kiko> changing licenses is evil
<LarstiQ> mdke: see the current issues incase Linus would want the kernel to switch to GPL v3
* kiko runs
<LarstiQ> mdke: no, you can not change the license on bsd works
<LarstiQ> it's compatible with a whole lot though
<mdke> you can use a compatible license, which is all of them
<LarstiQ> mdke: but you can't add extra restrictions
<mdke> why would you? they're translations
* carlos -> out
<carlos> night!!
<LarstiQ> I don't think arguing that point will work :/
<LarstiQ> perhaps I shouldn't be so sensitive to people bashing lp/ubuntu
<mdke> bash em back
<Seveas> an eye for an eye and we'll all be blind
* mdke nods in the vague direction of Seveas 
<kiko> Seveas, fixed.
<Seveas> nice
<kiko> I'm going to fix that for good now
<Seveas> now I can fix ubugtu :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73875 in rosetta "Project needs a Translations page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78454 in launchpad "polls workflow when not voting is surprising" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80244 in malone "Bugwatch update script failed to parse XML description" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80527 in launchpad "The RDF Metadata provided don't have the WOT namespace" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81129 in soyuz "contents-$arch.gz header text needs a review" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81134 in malone "Should be able to remove/hide comments from a bug (dup-of: 1734)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81158 in rosetta "Greek language name shouldn't be "Greek, Modern (1453-)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81158
<Seveas> whoppa
<Seveas> stupid bot
<ajmitch> watch the flood roll in
<ajmitch> aw
<Seveas> otherwise it would have quit for excess flood ;)
<Seveas> there we go
<Seveas> will happen a few more times I expect
<Seveas> lp is now flooding my mailserver with new bugs :)
<Seveas> LarstiQ, poke
* LarstiQ poked
<LarstiQ> Seveas: ready to go?
<Seveas> LarstiQ, no
<LarstiQ> hehe, ook goed :)
<Seveas> bzr on launchpad will need a bug contact
<Seveas> a group which ubugtu can join
<Seveas> or just ubugtu if noone else wants to receive bzr bugs
<LarstiQ> that's the registrant currently
<Seveas> Bug contact:
<Seveas> Not yet assigned 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81023 in launchpad "Launchpad copyright year range should include 2007" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81023
<LarstiQ> I know, but it falls back to the registrant, which is an open team
<LarstiQ> Seveas: but let me ask what Martin thinks of this
<Seveas> ah, ok
<Seveas> then I'll just let ubugtu join that team
<LarstiQ> sure, that should work
<LarstiQ> would I make any chance with a bug requestion that the all bugs ever reported url was less ugly than https://launchpad.net/bzr/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=Unconfirmed&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Needs+Info&field.status=Fix+Committed&field.status=Fix+Released&field.status=Rejected&field.omit_dupes.used= ?
<LaserJock> LarstiQ: :-) , I'm sure there is a bug report about that
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: probably :)
<mpt> LarstiQ, actually, I don't think there is
<mpt> Perhaps one day we'll have a "status:" operator with a "status:all" value
<jamesh> mpt: that shouldn't be too difficult to implement ...
<jamesh> the gnome guys did it for bugzilla.gnome.org (boogle)
<mpt> It's one of the things specified in my SearchingBugs spec
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81187 in soyuz "giveback fails to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81187
#launchpad 2007-01-24
<visik7> hi
<visik7> I'm curious abou  the hardware behind launchpad.net ? 'couse it's really fast to run on zope
<Ubugtu> New bug: #5835 in launchpad "Don't say "There are 1 problems with the information you entered"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5835
<mpt> visik7, if you come back in a few hours, stub may be here and be able to tell you about it
<visik7> thank you I will
<thumper> visik7: stub is on leave this week I believe
<thumper> mpt: do you have a blueprint icon in the works?
<mpt> thumper, it's one of the icons Brilliant did, already working on my current branch
<mpt> It's possible I hooked it up only on this branch, I don't remember
<thumper> mpt: cool, I'll get to looking at it latre
<thumper> mpt: did Brilliant do a branch one?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2773 in launchpad "Let someone delete/remove/close their account" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2773
<mpt> thumper, no, I might get to that myself today though
<thumper> mpt: you've seen the wiki page on it?
<sabdfl> mpt: how much UI stuff is currently unlanded?
<mpt> There's a wiki page specifically about having a branch icon?
<thumper> mpt: yeah
<mdke> #2773 is a "new bug"?
<mdke> Seveas!
<Seveas> mdke, I'm actually working on finally fixing that properly
<mdke> cool
<mpt> sabdfl, the priority-2 pages, and my integration of the marketing pages
<mpt> There's also code necessary for some of the pages that is in launchpad/devel but not yet in launchpad/ui-one-zero -- I need to merge the non-DB parts 
<ajmitch> Seveas: something bugzilla does that'd be nice - a new bug is marked as such in the email subject
<thumper> mpt: it is attached to the badges-on-bugs spec
<Seveas> ajmitch, but 'new' bugs for a product in malone aren't neccessarily new
<Seveas> they can be reassigned
<ajmitch> Seveas: I know, it's a problem
<sabdfl> mpt: it would i think be good to be landing daily
<sabdfl> did you talk with stevea? i asked himto reduce review requirements on template-only changes you are doing in this first push
<sabdfl> it's taking too long
<mpt> I haven't talked with SteveA this week. I'll stay up tonight to get hold of him.
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> main thing, i think, is not to have large chunks outstanding
<sabdfl> for example, i'd like to spend a day just cleaning up obvious loose ends
<sabdfl> like the fact that the integer values of the spec statuses show up in listings
<jamesh> we've got the pending-reviews page producing diffs against ui-one-zero for ui-one-zero derived branches now
<sabdfl> and we'll guaranteed get lots of conflicts
<jamesh> which should make things easier t oreview
<sabdfl> if there are big chunks
<sabdfl> jamesh: you rock :-)
<mpt> yes, jamesh, that's excellent work
<sabdfl> there seem to be tons of one-liner issues
<sabdfl> i'd not expect that at the end of a week where we are pushing 
<sabdfl> so let's get it crisp-and-clean for friday!
<mpt> roger that
<MagicFab> What would be the difference between Xubuntu and Ed/K/Ubuntu as far as Launchpad support ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81221 in malone "Person page needs list of latest in-progress bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81222 in blueprint "Person page needs list of latest in-progress blueprints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81224 in launchpad "Person page needs table of contributions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81226 in launchpad "Team page needs lists of recently approved/applicant members" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81226
<LaserJock> what part of LP handles personal pages and team pages?
<jamesh> LaserJock: can you be more specific?
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: it's ok to file directly against launchpad, if that's what you're after
<LaserJock> well, I was trying to figure out where one files bugs for those things
<LaserJock> and to see what bugs have already be filed
<LaserJock> is that just launchpad?
<spiv> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> yikes, 636 of them
<LarstiQ> ooh, zo bzr is leading
<LarstiQ> or is that open ones?
<LarstiQ> ouch
<LaserJock> for launchpad yeah
<LaserJock> I just got done going through 494 for Malone
<ajmitch> brave soul
<LaserJock> ajmitch: well, I asked for it ;-)
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: eh, just to see what was filed, or to see if you were wanting to file a duplicate?
<LaserJock> I'm going through the existing bugs in Launchpad looking for certain kinds
<LarstiQ> k
<LaserJock> I haven't started filing any yet
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: since the guided bug filing will auto search for you
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I'm actually reading bugs though
* LarstiQ nods
<mpt> LaserJock, Launchpad's person/team/product/project records go under the Launchpad product, which is (I hope) where I put them
<mpt> Just to be a little confusing, distribution records go under Soyuz
<mpt> (and distribution releases, packages, and builds)
<mpt> (actually, builds go in a product that's called Launchpad Build System or something like that)
<LaserJock> is there a list of all Launchpad components or at least where to look for their bugs?
<mpt> Yes, I was just going to say that :-) It's https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs
<mpt> Well, that's the full list of bugs, anyway -- I slightly misread your question
<mpt> The list of products in the Launchpad project is at https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<mpt> and now I must depart, adieu
<LaserJock> mpt: well, I wondered about all launchpad bugs too so you read my mind
<mpt> It *should* be at <https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project>, but that URL doesn't return a Bugs page at the moment, which is a bug in itself (maybe you could check whether it's reported?:-)
<LaserJock> hmm, but what would I file it against? :/
<spiv> mpt: but what url would I go to check? ;)
<mpt> malone
<mpt> and now I'm really going
<LaserJock> cya mpt, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81230 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project goes to product page not bug page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81238 in launchpad "Authserver should generate OOPS reports instead of logging exceptions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81238
<carlos> morning
<Bhaskar> carlos:hello
<mpt> Laser_away, thanks for reporting the bug
<sabdfl> SteveA: mpt said he would stay up late to catch you - did you guys connect?
<sabdfl> i was asking him about accelerated landings of outstanding UI code
<sabdfl> what's the current status?
<sabdfl> it would make sense to me that he should be landing daily
<sabdfl> how's the ui push week gone?
<cprov> good morning !
<SteveA> sabdfl: hi
<SteveA> sabdfl: a lot of the outstanding UI code already landed.
<SteveA> mpt: still around?
<SteveA> mpt: next time you stay up late to catch me, send me an email to say "I'm staying up to catch you, ping me or phone me when you're around"
<SteveA> mpt: I was on irc, working at 0700 UTC today
<SteveA> sabdfl: I agree that ui code should be landing daily.
<pochu> just to your knowledge: the karma isn't working yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81269 in launchpad "Launchpad needs to switch to internal keyserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81269
<kiko> pochu, thanks for pinging me I will look into it now
<pochu> kiko: hehe, kiko is my machine
<pochu> ;)
<danilos> matthewrevell: ping
<kiko> hey matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> danilos, kiko: Sorry guys, been at lunch. Back now, so pong
<danilos> matthewrevell: I was just wondering if there are any bugs you'd like to discuss about FiF
<kiko> matthewrevell, was lunch at least good?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Not bad thanks :)
<matthewrevell> danilos: Sure, do you have anything in mind at the moment?
<danilos> matthewrevell: nothing in particular, I haven't seen too much responses on rosetta-users for your email
<matthewrevell> danilos: Yeah, I've seen bug 36977
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36977 in rosetta "automatic handling of non breaking spaces" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36977 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<danilos> matthewrevell: allowing special input of them should be easy, but having them inserted automatically is not (since that would be per-language, and we don't want to hard-code such rule for French imho)
<danilos> matthewrevell: so, I'd split that bug into two first: one for allowing input of non-breaking spaces using tags such as [nbsp]  (like [tab] ), which would be a good f-i-f candidate
<danilos> matthewrevell: and another would be providing per-language "input methods", something we can maybe do with javascript later on
<matthewrevell> danilos: Right. So, is it best if I speak to Matsubara about splitting the bug, or should I go ahead and create a new bug to handle the first part?
<carlos> danilos: I think we could have that information in our Language table
<danilos> carlos: sure, but how would you encode it? for Serbian, I'd like to have automatic Cyrillic-to-Latin converter, quote-corrector (translate "blah" to blah, etc.)
<carlos> maybe a list of available features that could be done automatically
<carlos> and a table that links a language with the set of features
<danilos> carlos: right, but I'd rather not think about it right now: Mozilla has a problem with non-breaking spaces, so lets allow them to work first :)
<carlos> sure
<danilos> them == French translators
<danilos> and that one is easy to be fixed in one day
<carlos> danilos: although seems like Mozilla already fixed Firefox (for 3.x)
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I've read that, but 3.0 is not even out yet :)
<carlos> I know
<carlos> and anyway we should allow old browsers to work
<danilos> matthewrevell: whatever suits you best, just don't forget to mark that one as fix-it-friday
<matthewrevell> danilos: Okay, thanks.
<danilos> matthewrevell: is there anything else users would really like to see fixed (apart from bug 44 :))?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<danilos> I can imagine fixing 'translator-credits' to be automatic is also workable in one day; what do you think, carlos?
<carlos> danilos: I guess, yes
<matthewrevell> danilos: I've had a somewhat underwhelming response from the rosetta-users list, so I think this may be something for some deeper questioning. Either that, or Rosetta is perfect :)
<danilos> ok, let me find a bug about this
<danilos> matthewrevell: it's quite easy, from my experience dealing with translators: they hate subscribing to yet another list
<matthewrevell> danilos: So, best to speak to the loco team lists?
<danilos> matthewrevell: in GTP, we have to insist that prospective language team coordinators subscribe to a single list of gnome-i18n :)
<carlos> matthewrevell: try also ubuntu-translators
<danilos> matthewrevell: could be, though some of them will rightfully complain that they are not l10n teams
<danilos> matthewrevell: right, ubuntu-translators is a good choice as well :)
<danilos> I was under the impression you CCed both
<carlos> matthewrevell, danilos: Do you need anything from me? I'm leaving to have lunch
<danilos> carlos: just tell me the status of bug 79118 (it was just brought up in #ubuntu-translators)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79118 in rosetta "Problems with "Need Review" and "Save & Continue"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79118
<matthewrevell> carlos: No, thats cool. I'll catch up with you later
<carlos> danilos: I just saw it
<danilos> carlos: is that all fixed in your branches waiting to be rolled out?
<carlos> danilos: I need to check whether it's still happening with latest code in rocketfuel
<carlos> not sure whether it was fixed as a side effect of other changes
<danilos> carlos: ok, go enjoy your lunch, and we'll discuss it later
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cheers
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81275 in malone "Should be able to choose default sorting for bug lists/searches " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81278 in rosetta "Rosetta PO export is broken" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81278
<dholbach> hello
<matthewrevell> danilos: I've reported bug 81281, to deal with a visual tag for non-breaking spaces. Am I okay to assign it to you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81281 in rosetta "Visual tag to represent non-breaking spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81281
<matthewrevell> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> can somebody help me find out why I can't checkout  https://code.launchpad.net/~kamion/+branch/bughelper/bughelper.dev ?
<danilos> matthewrevell: sure
<dholbach> the bzr log on that page is empty too
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Are you able to help dholbach? ^^^^
<ddaa> checking
<danilos> matthewrevell: I also marked bug #116 as fix-it-friday
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 116 in rosetta "Special msgid 'translator-credits' should be handled automatically" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116
<ddaa> mh... the branch puller appears offline... :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #36977 in rosetta "automatic handling of non breaking spaces" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81281 in rosetta "Visual tag to represent non-breaking spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #116 in rosetta "Special msgid 'translator-credits' should be handled automatically" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116
<matthewrevell> danilos: Are you planning to work on 116 and 81281 this Friday?
<ddaa> dholbach: fixed
<ddaa> sometimes, the branch puller gets deadlocked... dunno why... and when that happens it won't run for one day until the lock expires.
<danilos> matthewrevell: I'll start with 81281, and then go on to 116, depending on the time available; but yes
<matthewrevell> danilos: thanks
<ddaa> http://riva.ucam.org/~cjwatson/bzr/pcmciautils/debian appears to be a problem...
<kiko> ddaa, a pgsql lock?
<ddaa> kiko: no idea
<kiko> or is it that we leave a stale lock?
<kiko> stale filesystem lock I mean
<ddaa> when it happens, I have to sigterm it... and I get no errorspam...
<dholbach> ddaa: super, thanks
<ddaa> there were three deadlocked branch pullers I killed just now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80838 in base-installer (main) "herd2 32-bit: The installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install (dup-of: 79109)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80838
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> there's also a problem that when this happens, the branches ends up synchronised for mirroring
<carlos> danilos: it's still a bug
<danilos> carlos: that was re bug 79118, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79118 in rosetta "'Someone should review...' checkbox is unset always no matter what the user did" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79118 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<danilos> carlos: oh, you already took it to yourself :)
<carlos> danilos: yes
<danilos> carlos: have fun, I am off to lunch :P
<carlos> enjoy!
<dholbach> ddaa: maybe you can help me with this also:
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~/bzr/bughelper.dev$ bzr push
<dholbach> Using saved location: sftp://dholbach@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main/
<dholbach> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<dholbach> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~/bzr/bughelper.dev$ 
<ddaa> WTF?
<ddaa> the fucking sftp server is down!
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> must have killed it...
<ddaa> sorry
<dholbach> i'll keep you informed ;-)
<ddaa> dholbach: fixed
<ddaa> thousand apologies, I'm a moron
<dholbach> ddaa: good looking
<dholbach> don't worry :)
<ddaa> thank you for noticing, I would have been horribly embarassed if the downtime had lasted a day...
<dholbach> thanks for fixing it
<carlos> matthewrevell: https://launchpad.net/bugs/79118
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79118 in rosetta "'Someone should review...' checkbox is unset always no matter what the user did" [Critical,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<carlos> matthewrevell: that's what I'm going to do
<matthewrevell> carlos: cool, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81292 in launchpad "Can't use database objects in sqlbuilder's functions" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81294 in soyuz "Test uploads should be signed by the available test key" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81294
<flacoste> salgado: is it possible to rename products?
<salgado> flacoste, it was. although I'm not sure it still is
<flacoste> and does it leave a redirect from the old name to the new one for a while?
<salgado> flacoste, no, I don't think we ever had such a redirect, and it seems like it's not possible to rename products anymore
<flacoste> apart from using DBA magic of course
<salgado> right
<salgado> the name of a project can be changed, though
<kiko-fud> salgado, it's possible to rename products using +admin.
<salgado> kiko, well, that's almost the same as DBA magic. ;)
<kiko> there's a pretty significant difference in fact
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81314 in launchpad "membership status change e-mails say "None" at the bottom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81314
<kiko> dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kiko> the bug 1 consortium
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Raphal Pinson (raphink)
<mpt> Gooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> hi SteveA, so, it appears that starting to seek review of 1.0 branches was premature on my part
<mpt> So I'll land what I've done up to today today, and what I've done tomorrow tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48035 in launchpad-bazaar "+addbranch form needs better input validation" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48063 in launchpad-bazaar "show success status of vcs imports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48063
<pochu> hi
<pochu> the problem related with the karma might be solved, my karma has changed
<pochu> ;)
<kiko> pochu, the script finally ran, but it took a lot of effort
<mdke> give the guy who sorted it some super karma
<kiko> I wish I could do that with a little button
<mdke> karma turbo charger
<pochu> mdke, kiko: that would be fine
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> will I recover my lost karma?
<pochu> :)
<mdke> you can check by viewing your karma
<pochu> mdke: now it hasn't change enough
<pochu> ;)
<pochu> I'll take a look tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1331 in malone "Allow recording and use of canned searches" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331
<kiko> that's not a new bug, but anyway
<kiko> cprov, there's a web UI for accepting packages, right?
<cprov> kiko: festy/+queue
<cprov> feisty, too. you got it :)
<kiko> cprov, can we have per-pocket restrictions there?
<cprov> kiko: nop, not yet
<cprov> kiko: only per-status navigation 
<kiko> cprov, would it be difficult to do?
<cprov> cprov: no, IHasQueue already support it.
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> cprov, MOTU would be interested in being able to approve -proposed uploads.
<cprov> kiko: I see, it would require some job on security adapter and the view class itself, but it's feasible
<kiko> cprov, would we need a separate URL for them?
<cprov> kiko: nop, we can use the same approach we are currently using to protect unapproved queue, we modify the UI offered links/paths and improve the security adapter to deny hand-made queries (get attributes)
<cprov> kiko: well, it was confusing, but it's definitely not a one-line concept/approach
<kiko> right
<kiko> cprov, why is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=1 not accessible publically (i.e. to MOTU)?
<cprov> kiko: it's unapproved 
<kiko> cprov, right, but what's sensitive there?
<kiko> is it basically "anything could be there" or something more specific?
<cprov> kiko: it's where post-release stuff wait for approval, -updates, -security and also -backports and -proposed 
<cprov> kiko: I agree the last two pockets have nothing sensitive and we should treat them differently
<kiko> is -updates sensitive?
<cprov> kiko: well, s\should\could
<cprov> kiko: maybe ... uhm, probably not, I guess
<kiko> I'm sure elmo is the best person to ask about this. :-)
<cprov> kiko: sure, elmo or cjwatson 
<LaserJock> our basic desire is a list of packages and versions that are in the unapproved queue (especially for -proposed )
<kiko> if it was only -proposed it'd definitely be less controversial
<LaserJock> although, on the other hand, allowing MOTU (a ubuntu-universe-archive team at least) to approve packages for the  -proposed queue would negate the issue for the most part
<kiko> LaserJock, right -- they;'d have to be able to see these packages there after all!
<LaserJock> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41268 in rosetta "cachedproperty makes test fail" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41268
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<mpt> kiko, would it be all right if I looked at your popup stuff again early next week? I'm trying to concentrate just on 1.0 for the rest of this week
<kiko> mpt... okay.
<mpt> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56650 in malone "Restrictions on milestone editing should be dropped" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56842 in malone "Bug listings should begin with Importance words, not icon" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81351 in soyuz "motu-sru team should be able to approve uploads to -proposed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81351
<mdke> .j #
* mdke smacks himselt
<mdke> -t+f
<LaserJock> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44147 in soyuz "GPG public key verification failure resulting in UploadError" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44147
<LaserJock> cool, a new bug that's "Fix released" :-)
<LarstiQ> they should all be that eays ;)
<mpt> It's our new bug tracker, it fixes bugs automatically when they're reported
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> I want one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81356 in launchpad-support-tracker ""Support contact" should be renamed and clarified" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81356
<alex_muntad1> sorry, I lost my wifi connection
<alex_muntad1> I was asking if there's a way to translate launchpad support request?
<mdke> alex_muntad1: no
<mdke> not at the moment, afaik
<alex_muntad1> too bad :(
<alex_muntad1> but is there some spec drafted, at least?
<alex_muntad1> so I can subscribe, you know
<mdke> alex_muntada_: I don't know, you could try searching for one
<alex_muntada_> mdke: thanks anyway, I will :)
<LarstiQ> afaik there is an option to get support requests in a particular language
<alex_muntada> LarstiQ: I'm aware that support can be done in other languages... in fact, I was asking because the messages sent and the web interface are in English and that can be a barrier to local communities
<LarstiQ> alex_muntada: ooooh, translating the support tracker?
<alex_muntada> yes!
* LarstiQ thought alex meant translating individuel support requests
<alex_muntada> no, that would be impossible I'd guess ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81369 in launchpad "support contact in preferred languages only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81369
<alex_muntada> that bug was mine :)
<jml> can I be added to the Launchpad Developers group on LP?
<alex_muntada> maybe it's possible to translate support tracker from the sources?
<alex_muntada> I mean, branch the sources and suggest patches
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81373 in malone "Changing "open with" application fail in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81373
<alex_muntada> LarstiQ: I see in https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/ that stub is working something for translations
<alex_muntada> we'll have to wait... thanks anyway
<mdke> SteveA: around?
<mdke> any admins?
* mdke hugs spiv 
<spiv> mdke: you're welcome :)
<mdke> spiv: you're not a LP admin are you?
<spiv> mdke: Nope.
<mdke> damn
<spiv> Just a developer :)
<spiv> What's up?
<mdke> having some more spammer issues on the wiki
<spiv> Ah.
<mdke> I thought the account got disactivated, but it seems to be at it again
<mdke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kypir?action=AttachFile
<SteveA> mdke: not really
<mdke> SteveA: if you come back, ^^
<SteveA> I don't see anything special on that wiki page
<mdke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kypir?action=info
<mdke> the account was deactivated, is there some reason it is back?
<SteveA> depends how it was deactivated
<mdke> SteveA: can you fix it?
<SteveA> I can't.  At least, not right now.  I'm too tired to competently mess with the production database.  And I'm not really supposed to do that anyway.
<mdke> SteveA: what should I do?
<SteveA> we want to ban him from the wiki...
<SteveA> spiv: authserver... blacklist ?
<elmo> I can do it
<SteveA> elmo: do what exactly, though?
<elmo> moin still respects disabled=1 in a user file
<elmo> even when using the authserver
<SteveA> really, cool
<mdke> thanks elmo 
<SteveA> "disable my account forever"
<SteveA> awesome
<elmo> god damn it, one day i'll keep the file I use to depickilize the user <-> id mapping pickle
<SteveA> elmo: is it possible that the launchpad devel list is not sending mail right now?
#launchpad 2007-01-25
<elmo> SteveA: possible, but I got mail from it, a couple of hours ago
<SteveA> me too, but not 10 mins ago
<SteveA> it's normally very responsivle
<elmo> next note to self, don't do ls in the wiki.u.c user dir
<elmo> I'm probably too tired to be doing this too :/
<elmo> SteveA: I'll check in a sec
<mdke> heh
<elmo> mdke: done
<mdke> fanks
<SteveA> elmo: it's arrived
<elmo> SteveA: ok, just confirmed esperanza is swamped again - we have an upgrade scheduled to help with that, but I suspect eventually I'm going to have to do something more drastic like move internal lists to a new server (launchpad-error-reports is particuarly hurtful with mailman)
<jamesh> one day someone will write a better mailman
<elmo> SteveA: btw, we should talk tomorrow quickly about beta
<SteveA> elmo: we'll be toning down launchpad-error-reports pretty soon
<elmo> SteveA: excellent
<SteveA> and replacing a lot of the traffic there by either nothing, or librarian files, or oops reports
<SteveA> it will remain just for when scripts totally fail
<SteveA> what do we need to talk about concerning beta?
<SteveA> it seems a bit slow to me
<SteveA> even though stu keeps saying it isn't
<LarstiQ> SteveA: I'll ping you tomorrow about the NlSprint
<SteveA> ok
<elmo> SteveA: that's what we need to talk about - the speed ;-)
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> so, I don't know if the new ui is intrinsically slower
<SteveA> or if it's time spent loading graphics and JS etc.
<SteveA> or it's a slow app server machine
<SteveA> I can look into it using firebug
<elmo> well, I'm fairly sure having it on asuka isn't helping
<SteveA> ok
<elmo> it's an app server machine a) doing other things and b) doubling as (many) database servers
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, let's not run it there
<elmo> so I'd like to move it to carbon
<SteveA> +1 from me
<SteveA> provided we don't need to randomly take carbon down
<elmo> well when I say "I", I mean, I'd like the DBAs too ;-) but wanted to check with you first
<elmo> we'd only take carbon down if jubany was down
<elmo> which I think is something we can live with
<elmo> (and by down, I mean down with smoking hardware)
<SteveA> I've been kind of asking stu to move it to something like carbon for a couple of weeks
<SteveA> so, I'm very much in favour
<elmo> ok, cool, thanks
<SteveA> and it should happen as soon as possible
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81380 in malone "Encrypted file extensions inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81380
* SteveA --> sleeping
<dfarning> Hey guys I am interested in have all of the bugs for a lauchpad team sent to our -bugs mailing list
<dfarning> the team is mozillateam and the mailing list is ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs
<mdke> can't you just set the bug contact as the mailing list address?
<dfarning> I'll go check
<mdke> actually I guess it's better to make a user for the mailing list and add it to the team
<mdke> or subscribe it to the package, or whatever
<dfarning> That makes sense.  I'll create a mozillateam-list user who is whos mail is sent to the list.  Thanks
<LarstiQ> sorta like how Ubugtu works
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81384 in launchpad-bazaar "Report status (e.g. "initial upload in progress") of pushes to hosted branches in web UI for a branch" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81391 in launchpad "Order of milestone list when editing bug details should be chronological instead of alphabetic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81394 in launchpad-support-tracker "Passing a list to the search tickets view crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81395 in Ubuntu "boot process interrupted by "could not kill pid 1984"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81395
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<carlos> morning
<Odd_Bloke> Is there anyone around who could talk me step-by-step through the process of pushing a repository to my userspace?
<Odd_Bloke> Or, I suppose, point me to a webpage doing that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81419 in launchpad-support-tracker "translate mail and web messages for l10n support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #53292 in launchpad-support-tracker "Create/follow support requests through a mailing list" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53292
* mpt yawns
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81433 in update-manager "Error to install package vim in upgrade to Fiety using update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81433
<cprov> good morning !
<matthewrevell> cprov: morning :)
<SteveA> good morningn!
<Bhaskar> gotten morgan
* Hobbsee waves
<SteveA> meeting in 6 mins
<kiko-fud> 7
<danilos> kiko's script has gotten smart
<SteveA> except it thinks 6.4 is 7
<SteveA> so
<LaserJock> kiko-fud: hello ;-)
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.
<SteveA> who is here today?
<salgado> me
<flacoste> me
<SteveA> jamesh sends apologies.  I have his three sentences.
<mpt> me
<carlos> me
<matthewrevell> me
<SteveA>   * BjornT: Will be at the distro sprint in Oslo.
<SteveA>   * Matsubara: Vacation.
<SteveA>   * Andrew: at sprint
<danilos> me
<cprov> me
<static> me
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<kiko-fud> me
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (MatthewRevell)
<SteveA>  * Everyone to comment "fixed in RF ''revision''" when marking a bug as Fix Committed (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Progress of UI week (Kiko/Steve)
<SteveA>  * MOTU bugs (Kiko)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting, same time next week
<SteveA> Activity reports.
<SteveA> I'm still slack...
<SteveA> from last week:
<SteveA>  * kiko: "I didn't do mine this week"
<SteveA>  * salgado
<SteveA>  * cprov: "I suck, 1 week behind"
<SteveA> kiko-fud: has caught up this week
<kiko> I didn't do mine this week either, but I could
<kiko> no I haven't
<mpt> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<matthewrevell> up to date
<danilos> up to date
<carlos> up td date
<static> I suck, a few days behind
<salgado> I sent a summary for last week and this week I'm almost up to date (missing yesterday's only)
<cprov> not I haven't caught up properly, still suck
<SteveA> as usual, sprinters are excused of sending activity reports
<SteveA> although it's still nice if they want to
<SteveA> is that everyone?
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> apparently, there were none
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA> matsubara is away.  is someone doing this for matsubara?
<kiko> so I'm a bit embarassed but I didn't get anything from matsubara, even though he said he would do it yesterday
<kiko> did he contact anyone else?
<kiko> guess not
<SteveA> ok.  kiko would you arrange something and mail the list later?
<kiko> yes. the OOPSes are down from last week fwiw
<SteveA> everyone, please look out for an oops-realted email from kiko, and respond to any items specifically for you on there
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<mpt> There are 14 known Critical bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The oldest six are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<ddaa> up to date
<mpt> kiko, any progress this week?
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> danilo, how's this doing?
<mpt>  * Bug #49989 (branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches), Critical, Confirmed, spiv
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49989 - Assigned to Andrew Bennetts (spiv)
<danilos> mpt: no work on ff, so no work on this one this week
<mpt> spiv, this is newly Critical. Will it soon become newly fixed? :-)
<mpt> danilos, "ff"?
* mpt is slow today
<danilos> mpt: firefox import/export support
<mpt> oh, you were working on ff instead
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #68295 (private), Critical, Confirmed, salgado
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<mpt> salgado, will you have time for that in the coming week?
<SteveA> ddaa: please get to this meeting on time in future
<ddaa> sorry
<mpt> kiko? spiv?
<SteveA> ddaa: can you comment on bug 44989?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44989 in cupsys "Doesn't print (large) PDF files" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44989
<salgado> mpt, it's fixed already. I'm going to land the fix today
<SteveA> um
<carlos> mpt: bug #46982 is blocked on Firefox, that's why it's not yet started
<SteveA> ddaa: can you comment on bug 49989?
<mpt>  * Bug #74839 (private), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<mpt> I have not made any progress on this this week. Action for me for next week: Either fix it, or talk with SteveA about how else it can be fixed.
<Ubugtu> Bug 74839 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 is private
<ddaa> SteveA: hu? "Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down" ?
<SteveA> carlos: what does "blocked on Firefox" mean exactly?
<kiko> mpt, I have a branch now and am looking at this
<kiko> SteveA, on the firefox work.
<ddaa> hu no...
<mpt> kiko, that's great news
<mpt>  * Bug #75333 (Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75333 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<carlos> SteveA: we need infrastructure added by the Firefox branch
<mpt> carlos, did this deserve a cherry-pick?
<SteveA> there will be a full roll out early next week
<danilos> SteveA: it's a couple hours fix with my ff-branch
<mpt> ah, spiv isn't here
<carlos> mpt: yes, and I think I did it already (the request)
<ddaa> no such bug as 49989
<SteveA> so, write email to stuart cc list to organise getting important stuff rolled out
<SteveA> be organised about this
<mpt> carlos, ok, thanks.
<SteveA> so it will be smooth
<mpt> That's all, thanks SteveA 
<danilos> SteveA: when is stub back from vacation
<ddaa> sorry outdate bookmark
<carlos> mpt: confirmed, I did it
<SteveA> danilos: monday
<danilos> mpt: I'd also like to have bug 81278 cherrypicked
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81278 in rosetta "Rosetta PO export is broken" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81278 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ddaa> On bug 49989, spiv reports he's very much working on it.
<mpt> danilos, you've made the necessary wiki page changes?
<SteveA> danilos: so, mail stuart, cc list today about organising what you need rolled out
<mpt> ddaa, cool.
<ddaa> as seen in his latest emails in "supermirror latency" discussion.
<danilos> it's on the wiki page, PO exports are broken because this is still waiting
<kiko> SteveA, well, we could ask lifeless to cherrypick it
<danilos> lifeless seemed to be too busy with sprint yesterday
<SteveA> no point as we'll be doing a rollout early next week
<SteveA> and there is plently of ui 1.0 work for people to do
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> just fif-candidate
<SteveA> we discussed this last week, and I think we agreed to decline it
<danilos> +1
<SteveA> because just tagging as fix-it-friday should work well enough
<danilos> except if matthewrevell offers reasonable background
<SteveA> any comments on that matthewrevell ?  do you disagree strongly?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I don't disagree, no.
<salgado> what does a fix-it-friday tag means? does it only mean that a bug is a candidate?
<SteveA> ok, so, it's declined
<matthewrevell> SteveA: It was more Matsubara's suggestion, though, so I don't want to speak in his stead.
<salgado> I mean, should we remove the fix-it-friday tag once the bug is fixed?
<SteveA> salgado: https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<SteveA> read the description there
<kiko> SteveA, so..
<SteveA> if the description there is not clear enough, then ask for clarification here.  if the description there does not match what we actually do
<kiko> the fif-candidate was meant to be a workflow tag to help matsubara and matthewrevell coordinate
<salgado> I'm asking because I had this discussion with matthewrevell 
<SteveA> then ask matthewrevell to change its meaning
<kiko> matsubara had built a page with a list of bugs
<kiko> I asked him why are you doing this?
<kiko> he said: how else could I group bugs that are potential fifs?
<kiko> I said use a tag.
<kiko> that's how it started
<SteveA> well
<kiko> now, we could soften the meaning of the main f-i-f tag
<SteveA> why not mark potential fif bugs as fix-it-friday
<kiko> right
<kiko> we could do that
<SteveA> and get them assigned to people when they're actually gong to be done
<kiko> sounds fine by me
<carlos> SteveA++
<kiko> matthewrevell?
<salgado> SteveA, that's why I asked for an explanation. I wanted to make sure that it _only_ means that a bug is a good candidate
<matthewrevell> cool, sounds good
<cprov> SteveA: +1
<carlos> in fact, I'm doing it already... (only with two bugs)
<mpt> Equivalent of "gnome-love" in b.g.o or "helpwanted" in b.m.o
<kiko> mpt, no... helpwanted is something else
<mpt> (roughly)
<SteveA> ok.  matthewrevell please put the fif-candidate tag into the declined tags with a reason, and clarify the description of fix-it-friday
<SteveA> on the tags page
<matthewrevell> ok
<kiko> mpt, and helpwanted couldn't make sense for launchpad really :-P
<mpt> yeah
<SteveA> that's a MeetingAction, btw
<mpt> but it sorta means "this is easy enough for anyone to do"
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> stuart isn't here
<SteveA> I have some things to say
<SteveA> a database patch landed on mainline
<SteveA> when it was meant to be closed to database changes
<SteveA> so edge isn't updating
<SteveA> and we can't get newer changes from mainline to the ui branch
<SteveA> until we do a rollout
<SteveA> I'm going to get stuart/lifeless to add an actual switch to pqm
<danilos> SteveA: is that my security.cfg change, or something else?
<SteveA> to forbid database landings when we're in a freeze
<ddaa> duh
<SteveA> as this is becoming an important part of our workflow
<SteveA> anyway, the tree is open to database landings now
<cprov> danilos: nop, was my DB patch-67-14 ...
<SteveA> so, if you have previously approved database patches, land them now
<ddaa> it should still be possible to do backwards compatible database patches...
<danilos> cprov: ah, ok, thanks; so security.cfg should not be a problem?
<SteveA> when stub is back, we'll arrange a rollout, and sync up edge and beta again
<carlos> danilos: it should
<ddaa> too much workflow, too much workflow...
<SteveA> ddaa: do you have something positive to contribute here?
<ddaa> it should still be possible to do backwards compatible database patches...
<SteveA> ddaa: do not arrive late, and also just be negative in the meeting
<cprov> danilos: I think it's *also* a problem.
<danilos> cprov: ok, I'll be careful with them as well
<ddaa> I'm not deing negative, I'm saying that refusing all database patches is excessive in my opinion
<ddaa> ... for the record.
<SteveA> ddaa: I will explain edge to you later, after the meeting
<mpt> There could be a window of ~2 days before each rollout where they could be allowed
<carlos> ddaa: that kind of patches can be handled by Stuart directly
<kiko> SteveA, well, let's see what ddaa has as an alternative?
<SteveA> kiko: yes, after the meeting
<kiko> ddaa, do you have an alternative to rejecting database patches that stills keeps edge running?
<SteveA> kiko, ddaa: after the meeting
<kiko> SteveA, don't give him a railing and not let him explain himself
<mpt> because that would hardly block edge
<ddaa> kiko: pqm checking that mainline can run with production schema.
<SteveA> kiko: he should have done that when he was complaining.
<SteveA> so, to conclude production and staging... write email to stuart, cc list
<SteveA> to coordinate any rollouts you need to have done
<SteveA> and any database landings you need
<kiko> ddaa, I didn't understand what you meant.
<SteveA> do it today
<SteveA> so that you're not doing it during FiF, and so stuart gets the email as soon as he gets back
<SteveA> we'll coordinate a full rollout early next week
<SteveA> then edge will work again
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: DONE
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: DONE
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: Pending final spec discussion
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (implemented, waiting for review), bug 79674 (in progress)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73875 in rosetta "Project needs a Translations page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> UI 1.0 report:
<mpt>  * Remaining graphics arrived, not landed yet.
<mpt>  * Many priority-2 pages implemented, and global search hooked up.
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: tested SoyuzTestSystem, pending code review
<cprov>  * KeyServer DoS: fixed with a dedicated internal KeyServer for Soyuz.
<cprov>  * ClosingBugsFromChangelog: discussion & prototype strategy definition
<cprov>  * Incoming Fixes:
<cprov>    * #76591 (Reliable PackageRelationShip parser/render): 
<cprov>      merge-conditional (cprov, r=spiv)
<cprov>    * #74965 (failure on +queue page permission check for empty queues):
<cprov>      pending-review (cprov, r=jamesh)
<cprov>    * #59443 (do not announce uploads to BACKPORTS):
<cprov>      pending-review (cprov, r=jamesh)
<salgado> - PillarGotchis:  going to land today
<flacoste> = Support^WAnswer Tracker 1.0 =
<flacoste> * SupportTrackerRename: spec in review, waiting for sanity check by SteveA.
<kiko> ddaa, I /think/ I understood what you meant. but that would probably never happen
<SteveA> thank you everyone
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  - there is an RT request about making the new bazaar code browser visible to the outside world
<SteveA> I'm very keen on seeing that work
<SteveA> anything else?
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (MatthewRevell)
<kiko> all my requests were dealt with promptly -- go elmo + Znarl + sysadmins
<matthewrevell> This week's user-visible issue has obviously been the broken PO file exports.
<matthewrevell> I've created a spec that I believe will help us better communicate about similar issues:
<matthewrevell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/system-status-page
<matthewrevell> Basically, it's a system status page, similar to that provided by ISPs. I think it will boost user confidence, because they'll see we're aware of issues and working ona fix. Your feedback, or cries of "we've spoken about it and decided it's a bad idea because xxx", will be greatly appreciated.
<matthewrevell> Through a cruel key-combination, I managed to close Firefox whilst typing the spec page into the wiki, so I'll have to re-type it after the meeting.
<SteveA> excellent feedback kiko
<carlos> matthewrevell: nice idea
<kiko> bad key fumble though
<matthewrevell> kiko: I shouted very loudly
<matthewrevell> :)
<SteveA> matthewrevell: I like the sound of this.  Please mail the launchpad list when you have the retyped spec in there.
<matthewrevell> SteveA: will do
<SteveA>  * Everyone to comment "fixed in RF ''revision''" when marking a bug as Fix Committed (mpt)
<mpt> The consensus from the discussion about "how do we tell what revision a bug is fixed in" seemed to be that:
<danilos> matthewrevell: have you took the opportunity to switch to epiphany? the idea seems great, though
<mpt> When you mark a bug Fix Committed, in the bug report you should comment the revision it was fixed in, e.g. "fixed in RF 456789".
<mpt> So, this is just a reminder for everyone to do that.
<mpt> That's all. :-)
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA> I have a further suggestion
<SteveA> let's agree on a standard way to say this
<SteveA> so when we have private branches and the code browser
<SteveA> we can make it a hyperlink
<SteveA> or even before then
<mpt> (And so that later if we have a "fixed in" field, it can slurp up our comments...)
<danilos> we can automate, right, that would be great
<SteveA> we can make it a link for lp developers to a codebrowser on devpad
<static> I would *love* a link to a codebrowser from the bug :)
<danilos> I know of the discussion of marking bugs as fixed in Ubuntu package changelogs; has anyone considered that for LP as well with our pqm-submit messages?
<SteveA> ddaa: the revision number in rocketfuel... is it unique to a particular branch? or to the whole repository?
<ddaa> I'd suggest %s{unique_name}@%d{revno}
<danilos> (iow, making this two-way)
<SteveA> like, if we're working on beta and on mainline, those are different revno sequences I think
<ddaa> SteveA: revision number is only meaningful in a branch
<SteveA> ok, thanks ddaa
<SteveA> so, we need to have something like what ddaa suggested
<ddaa> SteveA: if you want repository meaningful, you need the revision id
<SteveA> and not just RF
<SteveA> rev id is too long
<kiko> SteveA, it's easy to cut-n-paste though
<SteveA> in the context of a launchpad bug, "mainline 3345" might work, "beta 6666"
<SteveA> anyway, let's take this to the list or discussion later
<flacoste> but revid would work for other projects using bzr as well
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA>  * Progress of UI week (Kiko/Steve)
* ddaa has some more ideas using product.development_focus and series.branch
<SteveA> I want to do a quick poll
<SteveA> if you did some work that directly improved the 1.0 ui this week say "I improved it".  If you did not, say "I didn't improve it (yet)"
<SteveA> I didn't improve it (yet)
<kiko> I improved it
<mpt> I improved it
<carlos> I improved it
<static> I didn't improve it (yet)
<salgado> I didn't improve it (yet)
<danilos> I didn't improve it (yet)
<ddaa> I didn't improve it (yet?)
* kiko high fives mpt and carlos 
<danilos> (though I am in progress of doing it)
<matthewrevell> I didn't improve it (yet)
<flacoste> i improved it
<cprov> I didn't improve it (yet)
<kiko> salgado, sure you did! pillargotchis, team voting and membership stuff?
<salgado> well, none of that work was done this week
<kiko> some of it was -- review and landing. but ok
<SteveA> I appreciate your ui work, salgado, but you're right, I'm talking specifically about this week
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81449 in rosetta "Copy-button malfunctions while filtering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81449
<SteveA> ddaa is excused from ui week improvements, because he's doing very important work on the bzr imports backend
<SteveA> and matthewrevell doesn't write code
<SteveA> mpt: do you have any work in progress ready to land on the ui branch?
<mpt> yes, I'm fixing the pagetests in it as we speak
<SteveA> kiko and I will be going through the beta service with mark tomorrow afternoon (UTC)
<mpt> (well, nearly as we speak)
<mpt> and I have other fixes I need to do before your talk with mark
<SteveA> and I'm not sure when beta gets updated daily, although we can force an update I imagine
<SteveA> ok, great.  please send email to the list about what you've done
<SteveA> when it's done and landed, just a brief one
<SteveA> anything else on this topic from you kiko?
<kiko> well, I had expected more UI work to actually go on, to be honest
<SteveA> me too
<SteveA> also, saying that, I didn't do any
<kiko> I wonder if people weren't using beta, or if they didn't pay attention to beta bugs during the week?
<SteveA> I propose we carry on through next week
<kiko> it was an opportunity to fix any trivial positioning or presentation bugs 
<SteveA> when bjorn will be back
<SteveA> and matsubara
<SteveA> and stuart
<kiko> and by quickly scanning beta
<kiko> a number still remain
<SteveA> we have lots of beta users now
<static> kiko: could you suggest some bugs for me after the meeting?
<carlos> SteveA: does it apply to me, even if I finished my UI task already?
<SteveA> and I'm arranging with elmo to move the server to carbon, so it'll be faster
<kiko> static, I don't know of any offhand; I was just speaking of browsing beta and looking a the results
<danilos> for many things mpt said he already had a lot of things fixed or planned to fix, even if we reported stuff to him
<SteveA> carlos: discuss that with kiko later please
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> thanks kiko.  we need to move on.
<danilos> which was mainly about positioning stuff
<SteveA>  * MOTU bugs (Kiko)
<mpt> danilos, that applied only to CSS problems
<danilos> mpt: right
<kiko> -----MOTU BUGS-----
<kiko> hello everybody
<danilos> mpt: and that seems to be what kiko complained about
<mpt> danilos, I *will* do that later today.
<mpt> static, you could help matthewrevell with marketing material.
<kiko> I have been in conversation with LaserJock for a week now about how to service MOTU better 
* mpt stops talking
<kiko> now MOTUs as you may be aware of are probably our largest regular user base
<kiko> but they historically have not had a lot of say in what we develop, and how it's done
* LaserJock waves to everyone
<kiko> I propose we improve that by allowing them to help us prioritize some of our work
<kiko> LaserJock has assembled an initial list of important bugs for MOTU
<SteveA> hello LaserJock.  Welcome to the meeting.
<kiko> I will go through it and reprioritize the bugs that need it
<carlos> kiko: sounds good
<kiko> and will also mark fix-it-friday on the ones that are trivial enough
<SteveA> kiko: is this worth a tag?  or to specically mention motu in a comment on the bug?
<danilos> SteveA: isn't priority good enough?
<kiko> I don't know if a tag is required at this point; after going through the bugs I'll be able to say whether we'd have missed them or not
<SteveA> I mean, a special tag for "motu-interest" ?
<SteveA> danilos: it may well be
<kiko> danilos, well, the issue is what happens to new bugs that interest MOTU
<kiko> I can ask LaserJock to keep giving me bug lists periodically
<kiko> or we can stop reimplementing launchpad tags in vim <wink>
<kiko> anyway, I will look at the list and decide whether I want to propose a tag or not
<SteveA> LaserJock: I want to invite you to ongoing launchpad meetings, to give brief feedback on how your bugfixing needs are being met by the launchpad team.
<kiko> I think many of these bugs are long-standing and we just haven't gone to them
<SteveA> LaserJock: if you agree, we'll have a standard brief report from you.
<SteveA> but now... it's time for
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<carlos> DONE: bugs #80283, #75333, #70500, #45196, #79589, #73875, merged TranslationReview, Translation import queue handlng
<carlos> TODO: Merge bug #45196, TranslationImportContinuityThreshold, bug #81439 and #79118
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80283 in rosetta "Add a template for gnunet and gnunet-gtk" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80283 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75333 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70500 in rosetta "en_GB translation is complete, but stats say "Untranslated: 995"" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70500 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45196 in rosetta "Suggestions appear too late" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45196 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79589 in language-pack-gnome-es "Dapper language packs are missing some .po files with last update" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79589 - Assigned to Martin Pitt (pitti)
<flacoste> DONE: reviews, bug fixes, interview
<flacoste> TODO: support tracker rename, reviews, bug fixes
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on comments by SteveA on SupportTrackerRename spec
<Ubugtu> Bug 81439 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81439 is private
<cprov> DONE: dogfooding Archive-Rework (completed), Resign test-uploads and other minor cleanups
<cprov> TODO: one week holidays, then dogfooding PPA and test a solution for Warty & Hoary archive removal
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> DONE: Pycon sponsorship materials, tracking FiF plans, taking over roll-out reports, press release to announce SchoolTool adoption, blogs talking about Launchpad.net
<matthewrevell> TODO: Planning for Bzr NL sprint, send out SchoolTool press release when approved, more Pycon stuff, reporting any significant FiF activity, about.launchpad.net spec, documentation spec, fly to Amsterdam, tracking what people say about Launchpad, report on Launchpad usage, more quick-start guides, elevator pitches, tracking competitor features, tracking tools used by major FOSS projects, contacting customers and s
<matthewrevell> etting up a named contact, inviting ppl to beta.
<matthewrevell> BLOCKED: Nothing.
<ddaa> DONE: branch-scanner oopses, much discussion on supermirror latency and oopses
<ddaa> TODO: finish oopsifying branch-scanner, oopsify other supermirror systems, improve supermirror latency
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: recruitment, management, organising things, code review
<SteveA> TODO: recruitment, management, organising things, code review
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: rosetta-export exceptions, bug fixing and fix-it-friday candidates, user support, work for 1.0 UI as bug 79674, resolved uncommitted part of 73509 fix with lifeless, carlos, kiko
<danilos> TODO: have ff reviewed and landed, translation licensing summary and resolution, set-up debian-installer, glade3 properly for translation using Rosetta, finish up 79674
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<salgado> DONE: Finished PillarGotchis, some code review, fixed https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/68295 and some other random things
<salgado> TODO: code review, random fixes and start https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/72110
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72110 in launchpad "Need to provide a way for anonymous users to get a list of archive mirrors on their country (or continent, if there's none in their country)" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<kiko> DONE: coding! scripts work, popups, refactorings, the works. going well. reviews. management. interviews.
<mpt> DONE: most priority-2 pages, other cleanup
<mpt> TODO: fix spec listing presentation for Mark, finish 1.0
<mpt> BLOCKED: those bugs listed in my Monday message
<kiko> TODO: interviews and more coding
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<static> DONE: recruitment, salesforce.com training, customer research
<static> TODO: customer meetings, learn about bzrlib, respond to reviews, contribute to 1.0 ui
<static> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> flacoste: paste me the URL here, I'll open it in my browser, and look at it after I have lunch
<flacoste> SteveA: thanks! https://launchpad.canonical.com/SupportTrackerRename
<SteveA> everyone, make sure you've read mpt's message, so you can help unblock him if needed
<SteveA> thanks flacoste 
<SteveA> btw, that's two MeetingActions
<SteveA> one for me to give feedback to flacost
<SteveA> one for everyone to ensure they've read mpt's message about ui blockers
<SteveA> we're two minutes over time
<mpt> I'll post an update on that message today
<SteveA> so, time to wrap up
<flacoste> kiko: will you be able to review tt-search-all (it's a 1.0 UI bug fix for mpt)?
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks for being here everyone
<matthewrevell> I have two meeting actions too.
<kiko> flacoste, ah, I remembered that now. I could though I'd rather focus on landing my branches.. I guess sure.
<SteveA> ddaa: so, tell me more about why you feel there is too much workflow around getting database changes into production
<SteveA> matthewrevell: say them in the meeting with MeetingAction, so they definintely get onto next week's agenda
<ddaa> SteveA: so, I understand that edge is mainline code ran against a snapshot of the production database.
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> that is not so
<SteveA> that would be staging
<ddaa> so, ran again live production database
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> edge is the latest code that will work against live production database
<matthewrevell> SteveA: You'd already mentioned them during the meeting, but not in the conclusion, so I tihnk they were caught.
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> so when mainline code no longer works on production database, edge goes down
<SteveA> LaserJock: ping
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> edge gets frozen
<LaserJock> SteveA: pong :-0
<SteveA> and no longer updates with the latest code on mainline
<ddaa> SteveA: okay
<ddaa> SteveA: which is not something we like to happen, because then it's no longer edgy
<SteveA> LaserJock: I invite you to future launchpad development meetings, starting next week.  I want to add a short agenda item for you to report in a short paragraph how we're doing at fixing bugs that are important to MOTU
<LaserJock> cprov: btw, thanks very much for your comments on bug #81351
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81351 in soyuz "motu-sru team should be able to approve uploads to -proposed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81351
<SteveA> ddaa: yes, that's exactly right
<ddaa> SteveA: so, surely, patches that prevent mainline code from running on the production database should only go in at rollout time?
<kiko> SteveA, it's 4am for him
<SteveA> kiko: ok
<ddaa> SteveA: is that right?
<SteveA> LaserJock: or invite another MOTU in your place
<SteveA> LaserJock: thanks for coming to this meeting at such an hour
<LaserJock> SteveA: yeah, as kiko said, is it ok for me to email it to somebody? or have somebody come to deliver it?
<LaserJock> SteveA: well, I wanted to personally thank all of you for your hard work :-)
<SteveA> ddaa: yes, they should go onto mainline during a small window before we do a full rollout.  We need to balance between having an edge that isn't updating, and getting testing of database patches on staging.
<SteveA> ddaa: and not having so many "main" related branches that it gets difficult to manage
<ddaa> SteveA: that makes a lot of sense.
<SteveA> ddaa: the nice thing about the edge branch is that it just works... changes get merged automatically if they won't cause a problem
<matthewrevell> LaserJock: Feel free to irc/mail me with things you want to have raised in the meeting, if timezones means you can't attend.
<ddaa> SteveA: so you want pqm to reject _any_ database patch outside of this window.
<SteveA> LaserJock: yes, you can email the launchpad users list, cc me and kiko, and it will get presented in the meeting
<cprov> LaserJock: my pleasure. I may concentrate efforts to specify and get it done soon. Exposing soyuz features via web UI is the *original* plan.
<SteveA> LaserJock: keep it to one paragraph please
<LaserJock> SteveA: np ;-)
<ddaa> SteveA: I think this is excessive, as there is a use for patches which are backwards compatible to go in outside of this window.
<LaserJock> cprov: sorry if it sounded a little over-eager. We've been wanting that for something like a year now
<SteveA> ddaa: yes.  I want stuart to control a switch that says "open for database landings" and "closed for database landings" for mainline
<SteveA> ddaa: so, your use-case is that you sometimes want to land a backwards-compatible database change to mainline when the tree is closed to database landings
<ddaa> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> ddaa: I agree we should allow doing that.  There's a trick there, though.  Two points.
<LaserJock> cprov: I just wanted to make sure we got Ubuntu archive admin and/or Technical Board approval before you actually went to all the work
<SteveA> 1. stuart needs to agree and check that it is indeed backwards-compatible
<SteveA>    so it needs special sign-off
<SteveA>    otherwise it could screw up edge
<ddaa> SteveA: 1. okay, that fits in the existing dba review workflow well
<cprov> LaserJock: I suspected. Soyuz is way behind our plans :( but it's always time for catching up, it only depends how /wanted/ a feature is 
<SteveA> 2. stuart needs to land it in a special way that doesn't stop edge from updating.  it can't go in the normal landing workflow.
<ddaa> 2. Mh? Really?
<kiko> cprov, I don't think we're way behind, to be honest -- we've done a lot of cool things, and more is close at hand
<SteveA> so, you can still achieve what you want to, and we still keep pqm closed to database landings. it needs to be landed in a special way.
<SteveA> stuart already did one of these.  basically, it needs to be done with cooperation of stuart
<SteveA> as these "backwards compatible" changes are rare, I don't think this is a big problem
<ddaa> Mh... :-/ Right. That makes sense.
<ddaa> Thanks for explaining.
<SteveA> I appreciate you wanting to get work landed without blocking
<cprov> kiko: yes, I sounded depressing ... We've done coll things but, as always, there many others to be done.
<SteveA> and having ideas to make this better
<kiko> cprov, there always will be :-)
<ddaa> SteveA: sorry if I sounded negative. We already have a lot of workflow in launchpad development. That's a good thing because it needed for better quality. But that's a bad thing because our agility sucks already.
<SteveA> we need to balance this getting work landed quickly, with keeping stable systems in production, and continuing to allow edge and ui-one-zero to update from mainline
<SteveA> ddaa: I agree.  You can always ask me for a conversation about why we have a particular piece of workflow.
* cprov nods on kiko's comment
<SteveA> ddaa: who knows... sometimes we'll find out that we can improve things through such a conversation.
<SteveA> I appreciat
<ddaa> SteveA: all the workflows I have discussed so far make sense taken in isolation.
<ddaa> but the way they add up is becoming more and more uncomfortable from my coder's perspective.
<ddaa> I do not have a solution to this dilemma.
<SteveA> document all of them that you encounter in 1 week
<SteveA> then let's talk about the notes you took
<cprov> LaserJock: It would be nice if you can get more community feedback/ideas about you proposal, elmo and cjwatson ideas about it. Maybe it worth a specification, let me check if we already have one for it.
<SteveA> that would be a way to look at improving things or seeing if it's really as bad as you feel it is right now
<ddaa> SteveA: Let's try this. One week might be a bit short, but it's an interesting idea.
<SteveA> ok, deal
<LaserJock> cprov: well, I emailed ubuntu-devel and asked specifically for mdz and ubuntu-archive feedback (which would include cjwatson)
<cprov> LaserJock: we do, https://launchpad.canonical.com/UploadQueueManagement
<LaserJock> cprov: when we've asked for similar things in the past (some sort of archive admining power) we've been told that it involves too much access to Canonical machinery (script running)
<LaserJock> cprov: but when it was fully LP-based we could revisit it
<cprov> LaserJock: well, it's still based on cmd-line tool as I said. We only have a prototype engine for it in the web-ui
<LaserJock> cprov: sure, but the "possibility" gets us excited ;-)
<cprov> LaserJock: nevermind me, the spec I pointed to you is completely old ...
<LaserJock> cprov: and I can't see it anyway ;-)
<cprov> LaserJock: meh, you better starting one under ubuntu wiki.
* cprov brb
* cprov back
<compengi> i've reported a bug in k3b
<carlos> compengi: hi
<kiko> those buggy kde packages
<compengi> hi
<carlos> compengi: hmm, I think you are in the wrong channel, what was it about?
<compengi> i reported it in launchpad
<carlos> sure, but if it's related with the k3b itself, you should ask at #ubuntu
<kiko> compengi, that's great. how easy to use did you find launchpad?
<compengi> kiko, it's friendly :)
<kiko> nice to hear
<carlos> compengi: launchpad is the infrastructure used by Ubuntu to handle translations, bugs and others, but we cannot give you support on packages, Ubuntu guys can
<kiko> did you have any trouble with it, compengi?
<compengi> kiko, nope
<kiko> awesome!
<compengi> kiko, i just created an account and reported the bug
<flacoste> kiko, if you are looking for buggy try gnome, or even better evolution ;-)
<kiko> flacoste, I don't use X, sorry
<flacoste> kiko, right, and you develop these fancy javascript popup in your head?
<flacoste> or does links support javascript nowadays
<kiko> flacoste, I write the code and ask my sister to test it
<flacoste> clever! and like they said two heads are better than one
<compengi> if you want to check the bug too https://launchpad.net/bugs/81469
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81469 in k3b "the program crashed while trying to burn a multi-session disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> compengi, okay, cool. are you trying to find people that could help you with that bug?
<compengi> kiko, not really i'm trying to help in improving the program by giving the bugs if any while working on it
<kiko> compengi, right-o. you know that #ubuntu-bugs is the best place to discuss bugs in Ubuntu, right?
<kiko> #launchpad just discusses the launchpad tools themselves
<kiko> (you are of course welcome to hang out here I just was wondering)
<compengi> it's okay :)
<compengi> i'll go there and paste the link
<kiko> and tell those slackers to fix your bug
<kiko> ;)
<compengi> ;)
<lifeless> danilos: do sick actually. doing a cherrypickc run now
<danilos> lifeless: thanks for handling the cherrypick
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> danilos: we got an error after the cherry pick
<carlos> right?
<carlos> or perhaps was run just before the cherry pick was done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81478 in malone "Collapse attachments added by apport into one comment" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81479 in launchpad "Use permalink for every resource" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81479
<danilos> carlos: it would have to be at least a different line number if it was after the cherry pick :)
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> carlos: also, we need to check with lifeless when the cherrypick is done
<carlos> I saw 'thank you' and I thought it was done
<danilos> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2422 in launchpad "A (non-team) person can still set an emblem" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2422
<salgado> are you nuts, Ubugtu?
<ddaa> salgado: gotta love bugs that get filed as fixcommitted :)
<salgado> heh. indeed
<danilos> lifeless: any progress info on the cherrypick?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81490 in rosetta "Filtering on untranslated strings produces unexpected results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81490
<danilos> a dupe? carlos?
<danilos> ah, no, it's different
<carlos> let met check
<danilos> and it's by our dear gnomie dave :)
<danilos> I mean, it still probably is a dupe, but not of 79118 which I first thought
<carlos> no, but it's a regression
<carlos> anyway, set as FiF
<lifeless> danilos: yes, its in progress
<danilos> lifeless: ok, thanks, just let me know when it's done so we can check if the exports finally start working, and if we'll hit another problem in our code
<lifeless> of course
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81505 in launchpad "bugs.beta.launchpad.net has a terrible colour scheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81505
<j-a-meinel> matthewrevell: Your going away message says "Talk to me about Launchpad", but how can I talk to you if you've left :)
<matthewrevell> j-a-meinel: Good point :) I'll fix that!
<matthewrevell> :)
<j-a-meinel> Seems good :)
<flint-dude> Hi matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> hi flint-dude
<kiko> hey flint-dude 
<kiko> talk to matthewrevell. about launchpad. he's here <wink>
<matthewrevell> :)
<flint-dude> hi guys/gals
<flint-dude> as you know I am new  Were is a good place to test bzr and learn to push an pull
<kiko> you can test bzr on your local box
<kiko> you can push your own branches to your +junk directory on the supermirror
<kiko> google for ddaa bzr supermirror
<flint-dude> by making me a dir
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> I'm not sure uploading branches to launchpad is a good way to "test"
<kiko> ddaa, even in his +junk dir?
<flint-dude> I didn't think so 
* kiko thinks that if it's not meant to hold junk, why call it +junk
<flint-dude> google ddaa
<ddaa> kiko: +junk is meant to hold branches that are not associated to any product
<kiko> ddaa, bad name then
<ddaa> we called it this way to compromise with sabdfl because he really did not want us to allow this
<kiko> could be +misc or +no-product or anything else
<kiko> but junk is meant to hold junk
<ddaa> kiko: so +junk is meant to look bad
<kiko> (no it's not your fault)
<kiko> I'm just saying that if you call it junk
<ddaa> it also refers to Tridge's junkcode...
<kiko> people will upload junk to it
<ddaa> I do not have a problem if they do.
<ddaa> I would just not encourage them to.
<kiko> regardless of what we intend via subliminal messages referring to tridge's fridge.
<kiko> :)
<kiko> ok
<ddaa> flint-dude: what do you want to test?
<kiko> it's damned easy to test bzr with though. :)
<ddaa> I am not sure what you want to do... you can test push and pull on your local filesystem
<ddaa> it behaves almost the same as across the network (the difference is that push does not create a working-tree when pushing across the network)
<flint-dude> ddaa just want to make sure bza is install proper.
<LarstiQ> flint-dude: if you have bzr 0.14 you can also try to run `bzr selftest`
<LarstiQ> flint-dude: though there could be some test failures depending on your platform
<flint-dude> I have bzr .14 Larstiq
<ddaa> flint-dude: if you run Ubuntu or Debian, can just use the package manager...
<ddaa> http://bazaar-vcs.org/Download
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I guess it would be good to have command in bzr that says what important external dependencies are missing...
<flint-dude> ddaa I have some links for bzr .  just wanted to make sure it stayed in my box
<ddaa> something like "Missing dependencies:\n paramiko: sftp support disabled \n cElementTree: operation will be slower \n pycurl: http support will be slower" etc.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: what do you think?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: that has at least been proposed, not sure if there is code for it
<ddaa> LarstiQ: do you know if there is a bug open for this?
<flint-dude> ddaa it's something great to work with I got some mail on the loggerhead
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/48842
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48842 in bzr "Feature request: "bzr check-install"" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> flint-dude: all the dependencies are documented there http://bazaar-vcs.org/InstallationFaq
<LarstiQ> ddaa: note that urlib should be at least as good as pycurl by now
<ddaa> if you have installed it all, your best bet is to just go ahead and do what you need to
<ddaa> flint-dude: if you really want to, you could test http and and sftp locally with little effort, but I do not think it would be worth your trouble.
<ddaa> it's probably more interesting for your to go ahead and do whatever you intended to use bzr for...
<flint-dude> Thanks for the help is it cool to download logger head too thes program is great with bzr
<LarstiQ> bzr push sftp://localhost/tmp/test
<LarstiQ> flint-dude: yes, see http://www.lag.net/loggerhead/
<ddaa> LarstiQ: that's assuming he's got sshd running :) Too many assumptions.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: what, doesn't every system come with that? Phaw!
<ddaa> LarstiQ: a default ubuntu install does not have one
<ddaa> most people do not need, or care to know about it.
<kiko> LarstiQ, I keep asking who these cavemen are and all I hear is grunting
<ddaa> and frankly, seeing how real people manage their passwords, it's all for the better...
<kiko> can't you link bugs to specs?
<kiko> I was sure you could
<kiko> ah there it is
<ddaa> kiko: though, I guess it would be good to have a demo/staging supermirror...
<lifeless> ddaa: a demo hosting service would be good
<lifeless> ddaa: dunno about the supermirror en toto
<kiko> todo and kansas
<LarstiQ> ddaa: yeah, I've recently seen an ubuntu machine get compromised due to a very very weak password
<ddaa> lifeless: well, if you want the hosting service to work properly, you pretty much the whole supermirror chain...
<ddaa> s/you pretty/you need pretty/
<lifeless> ddaa: so? have a flag in the db that says 'this is staging, and dont give the puller non hosted branches'
<lifeless> s/db/config
<ddaa> lifeless: right
<ddaa> then there needs to be a distinction between production-hosted and staging-hosted branches
<ddaa> because staging db is reset daily to production
<ddaa> so it would see the production Branch records, but should ignore them.
<ddaa> not very hard
<ddaa> just not trivial
<kiko> ddaa, will your branch conflict with mine? want to gang up on the topic of oops reporting for scripts?
<ddaa> kiko: dunno, my scripts-oops branch only touches webapp/errorlog.py and its tests...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2037 in malone "feature request: closing via changelog" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2037
<ddaa> kiko: my branch-scanner-oops only touches launchpad/scripts/branch_scanner.py
<ddaa> kiko: I do not think I'm stepping on anybody's toes.
<ddaa> kiko: maybe you can rephrase your question...
<kiko> ddaa, nah, that was my question. so the first branch is only infrastructure, eh? I'll look into it.
<ddaa> kiko: it's in pqm already
<kiko> I know
<ddaa> kiko: next week, I'll be oopsifying the branch puller as well.
<ddaa> and coordinating with matsubara to get a good oops summary system.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3882 in malone "time based / temporary subscriptions to bug reports (and packages)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3882
<kiko> ddaa, feel free to add to the base class I gave you
<ddaa> kiko: I wont, I have been repeatedly asked in words of one syllabe to focus on getting oopses as quickly as possible.
<ddaa> so anything that's not on the critical path and is not arguably trivial is out of scope.
<kiko> ddaa, it's pretty trivial to add API there for your scripts to use, avoiding you to need to cut-n-paste it
<kiko> but anyway
<ddaa> kiko: right, but I'm not adding any new script :)
<ddaa> otherwise I would certainly use your script base class.
<flint-dude> thanks for the help ... if I need to ask for help is it the bazzar-ng@lists-canonical.com
<lifeless> or the #bzr channel here
<flint-dude> I going to read the letters
<flint-dude> later sir
<LarstiQ> and the correct address is bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81533 in launchpad "Bug attachment without description loses filename when page reloads with validation errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81533
<kiko> dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56845 in malone "Bug listing sort order should allow sorting by In Progress first" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1706 in malone "Malone/Launchpad should be CVE compatible" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #33145 in launchpad "Cannot submit form if Person requires clarifying without doing a non-obvious no-op" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51046 in malone "The newbug-style email a new bug contact receives on product/package reassignment is confusing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #53008 in malone "Malone needs a "by most relevant" sort order" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<salgado> Ubugtu went nuts again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #29227 in launchpad "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #996 in malone "Help with duplicate finding" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1690 in malone "IBugTarget should grow a createTask method" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3620 in malone "Malone should provide a guided bug form to reduce duplicate bug reports" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3793 in malone "Need button beside all text entry windows" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81542 in launchpad-bazaar "this branch was not scanned yet, or no revision were found on the last scan" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3165 in malone "LP Should not email bug contents when bug marked as confidential" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3333 in malone "BugTaskSearchParams + IBugTarget.searchTasks == IConfusion" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3464 in malone "Non-subscriber emailing a private bug causes an exception in the handler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3683 in malone "Error message not specific in status editing page (+editstatus)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3796 in malone "Display "Duplicate" as if it's a status" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81544 in launchpad-bazaar "branch scanner does not support time travel" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81544
<radix> probably someone should file a bug against Python about datetime...
<ddaa> radix: thank you for volunteering
<radix> ddaa: sure thing :-)
<jbailey> Is it possible to delete a release series?
<kiko> jbailey, not really, but file a support request and I'll deal with it
<jbailey> kiko: Thanks. =)
<LarstiQ> iirc ddaa added the option to move a release series to another product?
<ddaa> oh? did I?
<LarstiQ> or something like that
<ddaa> it had been there for a long time actually
<LarstiQ> let me search my logs
<LarstiQ> ddaa: oh well, brought it to my attention then :)
<ddaa> and last I checked it had badly broken permissions
<ddaa> I think kiko has been working with some of his minions to fix it
<LarstiQ> k
<kiko> yes
<jbailey> kiko: Thanks!
<jbailey> ddaa: Does the svn import work automatically?  Or do I still need to poke?
<kiko> the permissions are broken, but matsubara has a fix for it.
<ddaa> jbailey: poke
<ddaa> i usually herd imports more or less daily
<ddaa> depending how busy I am
<jbailey> Cool.  I'll email.
<ddaa> those days, it's rather less daily than more
<ddaa> jbailey: I think it's not going to be automatic in the near future, because users have an habit of entering random (and sometimes dangerous) values there...
<jbailey> Right. =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41063 in malone "Mail notification of bug creation includes things that haven't happened yet" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41063
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt
<mpt> Fridays suck
<mpt> kiko, still around?
<LaserJock> that's why I'm still on Thursday
* LarstiQ joins LaserJock in the Thursday appreciation crowd
<LaserJock> well, it's been more like a Friday
<mpt> Another Thursday would be real nice
<LaserJock> had fun watching LP meeting at 04:00, then went to dentist for 2hr at 08:30, then went to work .... still there
<jml> mpt: hi
<mpt> Ah, another Australian --> another person awake when I am
<spiv> mpt: :)
#launchpad 2007-01-26
<somerville32> Hi, there is a bug I reported that is not showing my list of reported bugs
<somerville32> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conquest/+bug/81406
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81406 in conquest "conquest: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Fix released]   - Assigned to MOTU Merge Team (motumergers)
<somerville32> is no where to be found on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~cody-somerville/+reportedbugs
<ajmitch> somerville32: because it's closed, I'd presume
<somerville32> Oh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81575 in malone "no way to search for absence of a tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81575
<poolie_> maybe shipit.launchpad.net should redirect to the real site?
* mpt kicks PQM
<LaserJock> don't kick so hard it breaks though
<mpt> It's already broken, afaict
<LaserJock> ah, well in that case, use a bigger hammer!
<mpt> lifeless, are you able to check that PQM is working as it should? Three hours ago it was working fine, but in the past half hour I've sent four or five requests from two different branches, and none of them have shown up
<mpt> lifeless, never mind, the last one has just shown up
<mpt> Murphy's Reverse Law works on software, apparently
<Bhaskar> i think there is error while downloading po and mo from launchpad now?
<Bhaskar> i am not getting any po and mo via launchpad why ?? eror in launchpad server
<mpt> Bhaskar, yes, translation exports are not working at the moment, sorry
<mpt> Top Men are working on fixing it
<Bhaskar> mpt: ok, coz i have urgent
<mpt> Bhaskar, it's bug 81278 if you want to track it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81278 in rosetta "Rosetta PO export is broken" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81278 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Bhaskar> mpt: how long time should i wait ?
<mpt> Bhaskar, probably within one or two days
<Bhaskar> mpt:why this take long time?
<Bhaskar> mpt: if bug are fixed at the moment , pls ping me 
<LaserJock> Bhaskar: if you subscribe to that bug you'll get notified
<Bhaskar> ok
<carlos> morning
<seb128> hi carlos
<carlos> seb128: hi, how's going the sprint?
<seb128> carlos: any change about feisty on rosetta yet?
<seb128> carlos: good thank you ;)
<carlos> seb128: I finished yesterday an optimisation for the opening process
<carlos> once Stuart returns next week from vacations, we will do a second opening test
<seb128> ok
* Mez -> bed
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Fix-it Friday today! | Developer meeting: Thu 1 Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Bhaskar> still problem in downloading po file in launchpad???
<carlos> Bhaskar: we hope it will solved in next hours, once the fix gets into production
<Bhaskar> carlos:nice
<danilos> matthewrevell: what's the procedure regarding asking for reviews on f-i-f bugs?
<matthewrevell> danilos: I'm not actually sure. I'll ask Steve and Kiko
<danilos> matthewrevell: I am just asking if we get some priority on them today :)
<matthewrevell> danilos: I would have thought so, but tbh I don't know. I'll find out.
<danilos> matthewrevell: ok, thanks
<kiko> hey matthewrevell 
<kiko> danilos, you can ask for them on-the-spot
<kiko> ask me for instance
<matthewrevell> kiko: cool, thanks.
<danilos> kiko: ok, I will, as soon as it hits the pending-reviews page with a diff ;)
<mpt> SteveA, this week's work has just landed (3rd time lucky)
* mpt quits babysitting the branch and goes to bed
<SteveA> mpt: ok, thought it was landed a while go, but I'll make sure it's rolled out to devpad
<SteveA> mpt: thanks
<SteveA> um rolled out to beta
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> good morning ! I'm very sorry for being absent this morning. I woke up felling really bad (heavy cold, fever, headache), I got better after medication.
<effie_jayx> I have a question... what happens when the owner of a team in lauchpad decides not to continue working... and insults lauchpad in his profile ?
<salgado> effie_jayx, is that causing trouble to the team members?
<carlos> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-79118/full-diff
<carlos> kiko: My FiF (one of them)
<effie_jayx> salgado, well ... not really sure there... I found it quite nasty and Discurraging... I am a team member ant the owner just says blah this place is not worth it... 
<effie_jayx> so much of team morale...
<salgado> effie_jayx, righ, I see what you mean
<carlos> kiko: well, actually, I merged it as trivial.. :-P
<carlos> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-81439/full-diff
<salgado> effie_jayx, I think the best thing to do would be to create another team and ask people to move to the new one
<carlos> kiko: that's the optimisation to copy less rows when opening a new distrorelease for translations
<salgado> effie_jayx, then you could contact the people responsible for whatever that team is involved with and ask them to change to the new team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #35322 in malone "please accept entering a comment without changing something" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35322
<effie_jayx> salgado, waht you said was also true...
<effie_jayx> salgado, maybe people haven't even checked the guys profile...
<kiko> carlos, I'm on the phone, but will check when I'm back
<carlos> kiko: ok, thanks
<salgado> effie_jayx, could be. maybe you could point it out to them... I'm sure they wouldn't like to be associated in any way with this guy
<effie_jayx> salgado, the thing is ... this was supposed to be the alternate team... so that just makes 3 teams for the same goal ... sounds a bit too much
<effie_jayx> salgado,  I wouldn't be able to tell you how the first two got formed... 
<salgado> indeed, that wouldn't be good. 
<salgado> effie_jayx, the team owner can give away the team to somebody else; maybe you can contact him and ask him to do that?
<effie_jayx> ok... That I can do... 
<effie_jayx> thnx salgado 
<salgado> if that doesn't work, please talk to us and we'll see what we can do
<claude> danilos: if you need testing for #81281, just tell me
<danilos> claude: no problem, we are only implementing "[nbsp] " tag at the moment, to work-around problems with firefox
<claude> do you mean that if we type [nbsp]  in the string field, it will transform to a non-breaking space in the backend after submitting the string?
<danilos> claude: that's right, similar to how [tab]  is working at the moment
<danilos> claude: automatic insertion before/after punctuation would depend on language, so it's a bit more work
<danilos> claude: would this solve at least part of the problem you are having with French translations?
<claude> danilos: yes, indeed
<claude> do you also plan to show non-breaking spaces in strings with a special sign, like the bullets for some spaces and arrows for line breaks? 
<danilos> claude: we'll use "[nbsp] " literally at the moment, we can think of using something else as well; haven't thought about showing an image at all
<danilos> carlos: what do you think?
<carlos> well
<carlos> I think [nbsp]  is the best way, so we are consistent with what the users see and type in
<carlos> just like [tab] 
<claude> ok
<claude> anyway it'll be a clear improvement for us
<claude> i'm just preparing the next fix-it-friday bug :-)
<carlos> :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81681 in rosetta "Show string origin at string level" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81684 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs-imports fail in the presence of svn:externals" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81690 in launchpad-support-tracker "Label of 'recently updated  first' sort order is misleading" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81690
<glatzor> carlos: hi, have you already read http://charismacode.blogspot.com/2007/01/powers-and-repositories-ubuntu-and.html?
<carlos> glatzor: hi
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> wow, it's quite long. I think I will read it when I take a break of current bug fix...
<carlos> glatzor: thanks for pointing it to me
<glatzor> carlos: I hope that not too many people read it - the lenght is quite disattracting  :)
<glatzor> carlos: It was posted to debian-devel 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81692 in malone "Display team emblem on bugs from project contributors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81692
<jdong> I was just wondering, how possible would it be for Malone to gain a "complexity" field
<jdong> in addition to just priority.....
<BjornT> jdong: couldn't you use tags for indicating that? it's quite common to have a 'trivial' tag for bugs that are easy to fix, and it would be possible to have a 'complex' tag as well. do you need anything more fine-grained than that?
<jdong> yeah, that'd work, but it's a hack/workaround :)
<jdong> by that argument we should just have confirmed, in progress, and fix released tags too :D
<LarstiQ> those last three you always touch
<LarstiQ> complexity, not so much ime
<BjornT>  well, the status is useful cross-project as well, so it's good to have something structured there.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> does anyone want to talk to me
<LarstiQ> kiko: sure
<kiko> where is flacoste_lunch 
<kiko> ah
<kiko> eating
<flacoste_lunch> kiko: i'm back
<kiko> flacoste!!!
<flacoste> kiko! you wanted to tell me that you finished reviewing tt-search-all?
<kiko> flacoste, me? didn't salgado review that?
* kiko tries to get out of any obligations
<flacoste> if you don't have time, i can ask salgado sure
<pochu> hey, can anybody take a look of Bug #78885?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78885 in liferea "no translation template for liferea 1.2 series" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78885
<kiko> pochu, was a template uploaded?
<pochu> kiko: a user said he tried to upload it, but he couldn't
<kiko> and what happened?
<pochu> kiko: but Sebastian Drogbe has upload liferea_1.2.4-0ubuntu2
<pochu> kiko: I think that user hadn't permissions to upload the .po files
<kiko> pochu, whoa, but that's a package. package and upstream translations are separate.
<kiko> pochu, maybe. I thought there weren't restrictions on upload
<pochu> kiko: liferea (1.2.4-0ubuntu2)
<pochu>     *  debian/rules:
<pochu>           o  Call intltool-update -p to generate translation template for Rosetta
<pochu>              (Ubuntu: #78885)
<pochu> not sure what that means
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/doodle/0.6.6-2ubuntu1 <-- Can someone look at this?
<pochu> and if it solves the problem
<somerville32> The changelog isn't the same as the one I uploaded
<kiko> somerville32, what is different?
<kiko> we actually reconstruct them though
<somerville32> kiko: My name is under the debian changes too
<kiko> somerville32, yeah, it's a known bug and it sucks
<kiko> but it's kinda hard to fix
<somerville32> ok
* somerville32 thought that maybe he did something wrong.
<pochu> kiko: so what do you think about liferea and the template for 1.2?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81714 in launchpad "Delete malicious comment(s)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81714
<kiko> pochu, I think whoever tried to upload it should come talk to me or file a bug
<kiko> danilos, do you know anything about lifearea translations?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81716 in launchpad "Display implicit team memberships on the person overview page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81716
<danilos> kiko: liferea seems to have entered main only with feisty (there's already a bug on it)
<danilos> kiko: some translator tried to upload template I think
<pochu> danilos: you are right, but they couldn't
<pochu> danilos: bug 78885
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78885 in liferea "no translation template for liferea 1.2 series" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78885
<danilos> pochu: we don't allow translators to upload templates, and they will be imported automatically once feisty is open for translation
<danilos> pochu: we require only product maintainers or ubuntu packages to provide templates, so we avoid lost and unused work
<pochu> danilos, oh, thanks, didn't know
<danilos> pochu: hum, I thought I responded on that bug
<danilos> pochu: there was probably a mail thread on it as well
<pochu> danilos: liferea is in main, so if I talk to the developer and he wants liferea to be translated in rosetta, will you upload the template?
<kiko> danilos, why isn't liferea already available to translate as an ubuntu package?
<LaserJock> yeah, that's kinda odd
<aa_> hi, where should bugs reports against beta.launchpad.net go?
<flacoste> aa_: file them against the launchpad product
<flacoste> say in the description that it is about the 1.0 ui
<aa_> flacoste: and I should search there to see if the bug has already reported?
<flacoste> yes
<aa_> ok
<aa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/81739 if anyone is interested
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81739 in launchpad "Popup menu on the top navigation bar is garbled in 1.0 UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<aa_> have a nice day, and nice work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81739 in launchpad "Popup menu on the top navigation bar is garbled in 1.0 UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81739
#launchpad 2007-01-27
<owh> Greetings. On https://answers.launchpad.net/ I can see the latest support requests, but I have yet to discover how to see older ones. Can someone please point the way?
<owh> I'm trying to help people, but I can only see the last 10 requests. I cannot detect a way to see more or other requests.
<owh> Anyone?
<owh> For anyone wondering, google to the rescue. "Find Upstream Product", "Ubuntu", not that intuitive I must confess :-)
<kiko> good morning vietnam
<ubuntu_newgal> hello?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #36969 in malone "Shrink huge URLs in comments/descriptions etc." [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36969
<aventis> hello 
<aventis>  i have one question, i placed a request for kubuntu LTS cds many times but my request has not been approved, wanted to know why is this happening when it is said that kubuntu team is still sending LTS cds ?
<aventis> would somebody inform me what is the reason for not approving my request?
<karim> i have a question??
<aventis> karim:go ahead, may be somebody replies u back
<karim> i have a new processor intel celeron D with EMT64 support.. do i install ubuntu x86-64 or stick to ubuntu x86
<aventis> i didnt get any btw
<karim> can i have an answer plz??
<mdke> danilos: is export of po files broken at the moment? My request of about an hour ago hasn't appeared
<danilos> mdke: it is, it's bug 81281
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81281 in rosetta "Visual tag to represent non-breaking spaces" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81281 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<danilos> whoops, not that one :)
<danilos> bug 81278 instead :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81278 in rosetta "Rosetta PO export is broken" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81278 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mdke> damn. Ok thanks
<danilos> mdke: I've got the fix ready, but it will be rolled out on Monday at the earliest, sorry
<mdke> danilos: ok, I've subscribed to the bug
<pirast> hey ho!
<pirast> cam
<pirast> can't rosetta sort the tags after frequency and only show the first 15 ones?
<pirast> that looks ugly: 
<pirast> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<radix> pirast: I think you mean malone, not rosetta, btw
<pirast> radix, yeah.. somewhat tired..
<pirast> though that it would not be malone and thus did not find a place to file a bug.. ill do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81894 in malone "Limit number of tags being shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81894
<ryanakca> why can't I set my branch to abandoned? https://code.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/+branch/triviabot/ryan-trivia
<ryanakca> I set it to abandoned, hit change branch, go back to edit branch, and it's still new...
<ryanakca> nevermind, fixed :)
#launchpad 2007-01-28
<dsas> Why would a source record exist in LP when a packages has never been published in ubuntu
<dsas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core
<LaserJock> dsas: I think that's generally when a source package has been uploaded but not yet accepted
<dsas> LaserJock: Hmm. People have been filing bugs on it for two months now. Does that mean the upload got rejected?
<LaserJock> not necessarily, let me check
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> beryl-core and beryl-plugins are in the Rejected queue
<dsas> LaserJock: Ok, thanks for checking.
<dsas> LaserJock: Is the rejected queue in LP somewhere
<LaserJock> yeh
<LaserJock> I see you rejected like 23 bugs against beryl-core :-)
<dsas> LaserJock: Only a couple are mine :p, seb128 probably has loads
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=beryl
<LaserJock> that's kinda difficult though
<LaserJock> as those bugs probably will affect the package once it finally makes it into Ubuntu
<LaserJock> but people shouldn't be filing bugs against an non-existant package :-)
<dsas> They're rejected, they'll not show up in bug listing etc in future.
<LaserJock> what I'm saying is if they are real bugs that's a shame
<dsas> LaserJock: Hmm, perhaps. if people go ahead and report them upstream (or where ever they get their packages from) then they'll hopefully be fixed if we ever get beryl.
<LaserJock> ok, well this looks like soyuz bug #52549
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52549 in soyuz "please do not show SP that have never seen light in the system." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52549
<rob> hi, if I have a svn repository here locally and not available to the out side world, how can I copy this to the Bazaar trunk for my project in launchpad?
<Bhaskar> still problem in launchpad, for downloading po and mo file ???
<LaserJock> I believe so
<LaserJock> I think it might be Monday when it's fixed
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure
<Bhaskar> LaserJock: but i have urgent to get po file, i m waiting from friday
<LaserJock> I know, but I'm not sure if anything can be done right now
<Bhaskar> LaserJock: i hope people are working for fixing bug,right?
<LaserJock> it's fixed I believe
<LaserJock> it just takes a while to get it tested and rolled out
<LaserJock> I think
<LaserJock> I'm not a Launchpad developer
<LaserJock> just a user
<Bhaskar> LaserJock: me also same
<Hobbsee> Bhaskar: those devs are employed by canonical - tend not to work weekends
<Bhaskar> Hobbsee: so upto to when this bug will fixed?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> [15:10]  <LaserJock> I think it might be Monday when it's fixed
<LaserJock> Bhaskar: I think the issue is that they can't just drop in a fix just one the spot
<LaserJock> they have to roll out a new release which requires LP downtime and organization
<Bhaskar> LaserJock:ok
<Q-FUNK> guys, was there a recent change in functionality that makes a change on a bug's Affect link create a dupe instead of reassign to a package if the package name was changed?
<Q-FUNK> until recently, going to Affects and changing the binary package's name resulted in the bug being reassigned.
<Q-FUNK> now, this time, it created a dupe e.g. the same way we would if clicking on Also Affects.
<Q-FUNK> as a result, I still receive notifications about a bug that doesn't concern my package.
<Bhaskar> Q_Funk: when the bug will fixed? i mean how long time 
<Q-FUNK> and there doesn't seem to be a way to kill my subscribtion/notification to the bug either.
<Q-FUNK> Bhaskar: it was rejected both by myself and the maintainer of the correct package.
<Bhaskar> Q-Funk: o we can not download po and mo 
<Q-FUNK> hm?
<Bhaskar> i mean problem on downloading po , mo from launchpad, this is the problem from friday
<Fujitsu> Good evening, Launchpadders.
<Fujitsu> I am wondering if the elimination of distros/, products/, etc. also works for Malone email access.
<Fujitsu> (ie., will `affects /ubuntu/somepackage' work?)
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<pochu> hi guys!
<pochu> there seems to be a problem with the karma, don't know If you've noticed it
<pochu> my specification karma has increased, though I haven't touched specs
<pochu> however, my bug management karma increased very slow, though I've done a lot of bug management
<Hobbsee> pochu: look at the calender, particularly the day of the week.  also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs
<pochu> Hobbsee: is there a page who explain the karma you win for each thing you can done?
<Hobbsee> some of it.  search for karma in that list, and then look at some of the bugs
<pochu> maybe I'm doing something that gives me specs points, and I don't know it
<pochu> danilos: ping?
<Hobbsee> [00:31]  [Whois]  danilos has been idle for 17 hours, 58 minutes, and 33 seconds.
<pochu> Hobbsee: do you know if there is any rosetta admin connected?
<Hobbsee> pochu: very unlikely.  it's a sunday in most countries.
<pochu> :)
<pochu> then I'll try it tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82002 in launchpad "Jabber ids look like email addresses, causing confusion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82002
<Zic_> hello
<Zic_> I have a problem : I lost my GPG key and I create a new
<Zic_> But, since, My email is .. gone
<Zic_> and if I'm loging
<Zic_> I can see a padlock
<Zic_> (on the left-hand of my email)
<Zic_> oh, I'm an idiot :/ It's a problem in my main profile
<Zic_> sory :)
<ddaa> you're welcome :{
<ddaa> duh!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : Developer meeting: Thu 1 Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<thumper> morning all
<ddaa> hello thumper
<thumper> ddaa: howdy
<ddaa> trying to make up for time I did not work on friday
<ddaa> because I was busy saying goodbye to Eva
<ddaa> s/Eva/Ewa/ duh!
<thumper> :)
<ddaa> I guess -> #launchpad-code for the specifics
<ddaa> thumper: and wassup on your side?
<thumper> finishing off branches made last week
<thumper> ~foo/+branch/product/branch is being shortened
<thumper> to remove +branch
<thumper> (only on code.launchpad.net)
<thumper> also working on other features
<thumper> and products with branches page
<thumper> that and continuing with the email stuff
<thumper> and making sure jml has stuff to do :)
<ddaa> thumper: shouldn't those pages be just _not_ accessible outside of c.l.n?
<ddaa> or be permanent redirects?
<thumper> +branch will still work with redirects
<thumper> on any layer
<thumper> but the traversal to branches is only for code layer
<thumper> worked on this with jamesh
<thumper> less pain that I thought
<thumper> except for all the page tests which are now broken
<ddaa> cool, I'm sure jamesh has very clear ideas on this.
<thumper> but that is just drudge work fixing stuff
<ddaa> thumper: btw, you noticed we'll have the mailman guy in the team soon
<thumper> today isn't it?
<thumper> tomorrow for you
<ddaa> so I guess you'll end up working with him to make the branch email stuff a good citizen of the bigger launchpad mail thing
<thumper> yeah, as it all gets integrated
<manchicken> Here's a question... can launchpad spring bzr branches?
<LarstiQ> sprintg?
<ajmitch> morning thumper 
<ddaa> manchicken: do you mean "creating new branches without having to upload all the data"?
<manchicken> ddaa: Well, like I have a branch on launchpad, and I want to spring a branch from a branch already on launchpad.
<LarstiQ> what is 'spring'?
<ddaa> manchicken: right, at the moment you have to upload all the data again
<ddaa> manchicken: the same way as how you created the first branch
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> It seems to have trouble with branches named "trunk"
<ddaa> manchicken: I think that's suck, but if you think it's cool, that's great :)
<ddaa> manchicken: no reason that the branch name should matter in any way. What is your specific problem?
<manchicken> heh
<thumper> ajmitch: morning
<manchicken> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: This is not a LocalTransport, so there is no local representation for a path %
* LarstiQ blinks
<manchicken> That's the error I get when I try to create that branch named "trunk"?
<ddaa> manchicken: I need the full command you typed, and the full output to make sense
<ddaa> manchicken: the problem is likely something else... but it's almost certainly a bug in bzr.
<manchicken> bzr branch sftp://manchicken@bazaar.launchpad.net/~manchicken/adept/support-indicator-tooltip sftp://manchicken@bazaar.launchpad.net/~manchicken/adept/trunk
<manchicken> I've been branching each individual feature, and I wanted to have a branch that is just everything, that I can merge others' changes into as well.
<ddaa> manchicken: please paste the full command and its full output in a pastebin
<ddaa> it's little details that help us guess the problem in such cases
* LarstiQ is frankly a bit surprised that the remote destination works
<manchicken> That was the full command.
<manchicken> Oh, in pastebin
<manchicken> !paste
<LarstiQ> wow, that was introduced in 0.9. Shows how often I do that sort of thing.
<LarstiQ> manchicken: http://rafb.net/paste/
<ddaa> LarstiQ: it's an unusual thing to do, but so far it looks like it should work.
<ddaa> manchicken: btw, please paste the output of "bzr version" as well.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: yeah, I bet bzr-svn shows up in the traceback
<LarstiQ> ddaa: fyi, `bzr version` has a chance of being deprecated, in favor of only having `bzr --version`
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I thought bzr eschewed dashdash ;)
<manchicken> http://rafb.net/p/p3P0Bz63.html
<LarstiQ> ddaa: what gave you that idea?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: gnu arch joke, nevermind
<LarstiQ> ohw :(
* LarstiQ sometimes regrets not having experienced gnu arch.
<LarstiQ> manchicken: and the last traceback from ~/.bzr.log please?
<ddaa> manchicken: okay, so that looks like a bzr bug (the traceback from .bzr.log will tell us for sure)
<ddaa> manchicken: here's how you can try working around it
<ddaa> just use push to create the new branch, then do a checkout of it
<ddaa> "bzr branch something remote-path" is similar to "cd something ; bzr push remote-path"
<manchicken> Where's the .bzr.log?
<ddaa> ~/.bzr.log
<ddaa> it's in your home directory
<manchicken> It's pretty big.
<manchicken> 18K lines
<ddaa> that's what pastebins are for
<ddaa> we'll sort it out ourselves
<LarstiQ> 18K lines is more than one traceback :)
<manchicken> So how do I extract the few lines you want?  I don't know which parts are pertinent.
<ddaa> manchicken: just paste a large chunk at the end
<ddaa> or the whole thing if you can
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to try creating a new branch again.
<ddaa> manchicken: just do it with push
<manchicken> the trace said something about bzr-svn and bzr-gtk.  I've removed those to see if it might be those.
<manchicken> I did install those since last time I've made a successful branch.
<manchicken> Looks like it's working.
<LarstiQ> manchicken: I'd still like to see your .bzr.log if possible
<manchicken> LarstiQ: I can DCC it to you if you want.  I don't know where one action stops and the next begins.
<LarstiQ> manchicken: sure
<manchicken> Offering.
<LarstiQ> it's stalled
<manchicken> Sucks.
<manchicken> I'll pastebin it.
<manchicken> LarstiQ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3240/
<LarstiQ> manchicken: 17989 till 18014 is the relevant traceback
<LarstiQ> and it's indeed bzr-svn where things go awry
<manchicken> That's what I'm thinking.
<manchicken> Things look like they're going fine now.
<manchicken> DAMNIT!
<LarstiQ> manchicken: bug 67281
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67281 in bzr-svn "Subversion plugin interferes with push to sftp locations" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67281 - Assigned to Jelmer Vernooij (jelmer)
<manchicken> Or not.
<manchicken> bzr: ERROR: sftp://manchicken@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emanchicken/adept/updater-changelog-viewer/.bzr/ is not a local path.
<manchicken> wtf.
<ddaa> manchicken: disable bzr-svn
<manchicken> I apt-get removed it.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the first bug manchicken ran into has been fixed in newer bzr-svn, the second I can reproduce with bzr.dev without bzr-svn even
* ddaa only has half a brain available right now
<ddaa> manchicken: I leave you in LarstiQ's trustworthy hands
<manchicken> heh
#launchpad 2008-01-21
<Legendario> could anyone help me on PPA?
<Legendario> my package was not accepted...
<thumper> Legendario: please see channel topic
<poolie> Legendario, what message did you get 
<ubotu> New bug: #184708 in launchpad-bazaar "Register branch should give a preview of the resulting branch URL as it will be" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184708
<thumper> hey, the topic change
<thumper> d
<Legendario> will paste bin...
<Legendario> got the following message and didn't understand why it was rejected: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52844/
<Legendario> if anyone can tell me the reason, i'll be glad.
<gryc> "sive_1.b.3.dsc: Section 'unknown' is not valid", I think "Section" is in debian/control, right?
<Legendario> gryc, i tried to find before... but i'll take a look againg...
<poolie> Legendario, can you paste your .changes file and .dsc file too?
<Legendario> sure... only one second...
<Legendario> should i paste both of them on the same page or separeted?
<Legendario> that's the .dsc file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52845/
<Legendario> and that's the .changes one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52846/
<Legendario> it's all there folks...
<Legendario> i just couldn't find any "unkown" or "section" words on both files
<gryc> perhaps it's missing a "Section" and it defaults to "unknown"?
<Legendario> gryc, what section could it be?
<gryc> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Legendario> you're meaning the 2.4 section on the site page, right?
<gryc> exactly
<gryc> If you dont have Section defined, you need to define one in your control file 
<\sh> Legendario, Section: optional is most of the time the correct thing to set... 
<Legendario> you know what is the weirdest thing? The 2nd line on the contron file is "Section: unkown". But it doesn't show up on the .dsc or .changes files. Are they supposed to be there as the launchpad message tells me?
<jamesh> Legendario: the "unknown" value is probably due to the header missing
<Legendario> jamesh, sorry. I got more confused now... what header is missing? do u want me to paste bin my control file
<jamesh> Legendario: okay
<Legendario> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52851/ here  it is?
<Hobbsee> \sh_away: for priority, yes.  please read next time :)
<Hobbsee> Legendario: you need to set a section there, which isn't unknown.
<jamesh> there is probably an easy way to list all the sections, right? :)
<Legendario> Hobbsee, ok. Do you have any hints on what it could be?
<Hobbsee> [12:18] <gryc> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections is probably a good place to start
<Hobbsee> in particular:
<Hobbsee> The Debian archive maintainers provide the authoritative list of sections. At present, they are: admin, base, comm, contrib, devel, doc, editors, electronics, embedded, games, gnome, graphics, hamradio, interpreters, kde, libs, libdevel, mail, math, misc, net, news, non-free, oldlibs, otherosfs, perl, python, science, shells, sound, tex, text, utils, web, x11.
<Legendario> Hobbsee, thanks a lot man! Only one more thing... I don't really need to build the package again, do i? I can just change it and try to upload the source again, right?
<Hobbsee> Legendario: you need to build the source again for your changes to get updated.  you don't need to rebuild the binary
<Hobbsee> ie, use debuild -S -sa
<Hobbsee> Legendario: btw, you need to check out man shlibdepbs
<Legendario> what does btw means? Sorry, but i am not a native english speaker. I have no man entry shlibdepbs
<Hobbsee> oh.  by the way
<Legendario> oh. ok.
<Hobbsee> sorry, it's  man dpkg-shlibdeps 
<Hobbsee> and dh_shlibdeps
<Legendario> what is it about
<Hobbsee> the short version is that if you have a build depends of foo-dev, foo will automatically get put as a dependancy, so you don't need to hard code it in your dependancy field
 * Hobbsee --> afk
<Legendario> ok. i am giving my first steps on packaging... what is foo?
<Legendario> isn't dh_shlibdeps run on debuild?
<gryc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo
<gryc> and I believe so, if you include it in your rules file
<Legendario> gryc, wow! i would never guess the meaning of foo without your help.. ;-)
<gryc> very welcome :D
<Legendario> Hobbsee, but i don't have to worry about the dependencies field because it was already given by the author...
<Legendario> but it is always nice to know this dh_shlibdeps for the next times... it sounds like handy
<Legendario> although i must find out how to use it... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Legendario: true, but the way debian packages work is that you specify the build depends, it guesses the corresponding depends for those build depends (almost always correctly), and then you can just add any extras
<Hobbsee> Legendario: you're already using it, as you have Depends: ${shlibs:Depends},
<Hobbsee> so then when the library names change (libfoo0 --> libfoo1) you can just rebuild the package, rather than specifying the new dependancy
<Hobbsee> which is quicker and easier
<Legendario> Hobbsee, can see it now. but as i told you, this field came filled by the software author. Next time i build a package my own in a different case, i will have to find out how to use it. It is not only writing  ${shlibs:Depends} on Depends:, is it?
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> the manpages there refer to now to create the multi-binary packages, so that the correct dependancies get picked up, when those packages are used as build depends.
<Legendario> so, it is easier than i tought!!!! :-D
<Hobbsee> yup :)
<Legendario> great
<Legendario> i'll be a professional packager soon...
<Legendario> this stuff should be included on the wiki packaging guide. i guess it is not there yet.
<Hobbsee> it is, last i checked
<Hobbsee> which was arguably a while ago
<Legendario> on the official wiki guide?
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> packagingguide is The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Hobbsee> hm, apparently it isn't now
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: what are you looking for?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: shlibdeps
<LaserJock> hmm
<Hobbsee> i thought it used to be there
<Hobbsee> but it doesn't appera in the wiki version
<LaserJock> it is mentioned
<LaserJock> briefly though
<Hobbsee> not explained.  or i'm blind.  either way
<LaserJock> "For hello, we see ${shlibs:Depends}, which is a variable that substitutes in the needed shared libraries."
<Legendario> i think it really isn't  there
<Legendario> not explaned though
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: that's not enough
<LaserJock> well, people usually find it a bit too much
<LaserJock> and it normally isn't a big deal
<LaserJock> but it's a wiki page so feel free to improve it :-)
<jamesh> wikis mean no one is responsible
 * Hobbsee glances at time.  ack
<LaserJock> jamesh: that's not true
<Legendario> yeah, it should be there. well explaned
<jamesh> because everyone is responsible
<Hobbsee> jamesh: well, launchpad people could improve it, in return for MOTU people ending up doing support for your ppas.
<Hobbsee> :)
<LaserJock> jamesh: we have people watching it
<LaserJock> Legendario: the problem is that often times people get turned off but all the info. We have to strike a balance between being readable and having enough info
<LaserJock> we should at least have a link to the relevent man pages
<Hobbsee> jamesh: then the LP people could provide their own ppa support :)
<Legendario> LaserJock, a short explanation would handle the task. Like: write ${shlibs:Depends} on the Depends: field for the dh_libdeps script handle the dependencies for you...
<LaserJock> Legendario: yes, that is basically assumed, but at that point in the packaging guide we're not even using dh_shlibdeps
<LaserJock> we'll have to think about that a tad
<LaserJock> but thanks for bringing it up
<Legendario> LaserJock, your welcome! I love to be a part of this community. ;-) you know, one of the things i think that really makes a difference on ubuntu, is its receptive community...
<LaserJock> Legendario: well, if you have any problems with the packaging guide feel free to let us know, we're always eager to hear from people just learning
<LaserJock> we can't promise to get things added immediately as we're all volunteers with less time than we'd like for Ubuntu, but we'll try to take care of it
<Legendario> LaserJock, great! As you know so much the wiki, let me ask u something: have the other languages wiki the same password as the english one?
<LaserJock> Legendario: no, the other, language-specific wikis, are handled separately I believe
<LaserJock> they are encouraged to translate content, but we like the LoCo teams to be responsible for them
<Legendario> cause i was thinking about starting translating the packaging guide to portuguese but i just can't log in and the site simply doesn't recover my password...
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> you'd need to ask the people that run the Portuguese wiki
<Legendario> but it was supposed to recover my password right. The problem is that i can't find them...
<Legendario> well, i'll try to submit my package again. hope everything goes right this time.
<Legendario> it was nice chating with you guys today. l learned lots of things...
<Legendario> thanks for all  the help
<Legendario> gotta go now
<stelt> Why don't i see all the bugs i've reported?
<LaserJock> stelt: where are you looking for them?
<stelt> Laserjock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-steltenpower/
<LaserJock> and did you click on the link on the left?
<spiv> stelt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs
<LaserJock> stelt: and also notice that it only shows open bugs by default
<spiv> stelt: you may also want the "advanced search" if you are looking for bugs that have been closed
<spiv> LaserJock: you beat me to it :)
<Hobbsee> cprov-afk: is delete for ppas supposed to be on staging yet?
<poolie> cprov-afk, hi, i'm having some PPA problems 
<poolie> or anyone really
<poolie> i'm making uploads but not seeming to get either accept or reject mails
<poolie> this is annoying....
<RAOF> Not again :(
<poolie> heh
 * ScottK just got a reject mail, so that's something
<ScottK> Third time's the charm, right?
 * poolie is frustrated
 * ScottK too - third time wasn't the charm
<poolie> now i'm getting 
<poolie> Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<poolie> Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main' of file 'bzrtools_1.1.0-1~bazaar1~hardy1.dsc'
<ScottK> Then you probably uploaded to Ubuntu and not to PPA.
<jamesh> poolie: are you uploading to your PPA directory?
<poolie> that's it
<spiv> It'd be nice if PPA could notice trivial errors a little more quickly, even if it doesn't build the package any faster.
<poolie> ScottK, that's it, i think, i'm sending from a different machine without zsh_history and forgot to include the hostname
<poolie> um
<jamesh> spiv: agreed.  I imagine this will become a priority as more people use the service
<spiv> jamesh: (for that matter, PQM would also benefit from that...)
<RAOF> poolie: This is why my default dput config sends the package to my local buildserver, rather than where anyone could notice it :)
<jamesh> spiv: hosting branches at bazaar.launchpad.net wasn't particularly great before the optimisations
<poolie> that's not the whole explanation though, as i also uploaded just through lftp
<poolie> RAOF, interesting, i guess i could add a default section with an invalid host....
<jamesh> poolie: it'd be worth setting up dput then
<poolie> i have it set up
<poolie> i tried lftp as well, to see if that would work better
<poolie> yay
<RAOF> poolie: It's somewhat more important for me; I *do* have upload privilages to Universe, so I'd prefer as many idiot-proofing features between me and an unexpected upload as possible.
<poolie> sure
<poolie> [ubuntu]
<poolie> fqdn = SPECIFY.A.PPA.NAME
<poolie> wfm
<ScottK> Note to self: Revision number can't be the same as you've already uploaded to another release.
 * ScottK smacks forehead.
 * RAOF finds that a bit awkward, really.
<poolie> it annoys me that i need to manually add to the changelog and rebuild the package and reupload for a package that builds on all distribution versions with no changes
<poolie> i guess this can be scripted through dch, etc
<LaserJock> dput will have default entries for ppa in hardy
<poolie> ?
<poolie> how will it know which ppa?
<jamesh> poolie: jkakar wrote a tool called "autoppa" to help with that.  I haven't tried it personally
<LaserJock> poolie: oh wait, that was REVU
<LaserJock> we discussed ppa but that was the issue, figuring out what ppa
<LaserJock> seems like looking at the gpg key should work
<poolie> you can have team ppas
<LaserJock> yes, it would have to be only for personal ppas
<poolie> so one person could, it seems to me, upload any source pkg to any number of ppas
<LaserJock> *but* ubuntu is already defined in dput
<LaserJock> so I don't know if that's the confusion
<ubotu> New bug: #184737 in launchpad "show likely tags on pages that prompt to enter tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184737
<ScottK> LaserJock: A safer option might be to have no default target for dput, so you have to type ubuntu if you actually want to upload.
<LaserJock> ScottK: that's basically what I do
<LaserJock> although I do enforce it myself
<LaserJock> I'm sure somebody would complain if we had no default
<poolie> ScottK, that's what i did myself
<poolie> i might suggest that for the ppa guide
<jkakar> poolie: AutoPPA automates every aspect of a build, including handling distribution-specific variants in things like debian/control, committing changes to a release branch and merging that branch back to a source.
<jkakar> poolie: It knows which PPA to use by looking in a configuration file.
<poolie> jkakar, nice
 * poolie reads
<poolie> does that mean, in Debian terms, it must be a 'native' package?
<LaserJock> poolie: I'm not sure AutoPPA should be generally recommended for newbs at this point
<poolie> maybe just referenced, if not mentioned
<LaserJock> it should maybe be in some "Now I know how to do it, how can I do it better/faster?"
<LaserJock> it seems fairly tied to bzr
<LaserJock> so having people learning bzr and packaging is probably a lot for people
<poolie> LaserJock, that sounds good
<carlos_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #184752 in rosetta "Show English "translations" in UI if available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184752
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jt1> mpt: and goooood morning to you!
<philn> hi! a little PPA question, would it be possible to sign the repository Release file with the GPG user key?
<jamesh> philn: not with the user's PGP key
<philn> i see it'd require the user to enter his password, somehow
<jamesh> philn: that would require you to make your private key available to us, which we aren't going to request
<geser> philn: that and your private key
<philn> and what about an "official" PPA key?
<jamesh> that is more likely
<jamesh> a PPA signing key
<daniel_ki> ah
<jamesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125103 <- scheduled for 1.2.2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] 
<daniel_ki> why isn't at least the signing of the individual packages passed through, though?
<daniel_ki> I mean I get warnings even for my very own packages :)
<bigjools> because we'd need your private key to sign them
<jamesh> daniel_ki: well, the stuff you are installing from the PPA is different to what you uploaded
<daniel_ki> they are already signed
<philn> when is 1.2.2 planned?
<bigjools> the built pacakges are not already signed
<jamesh> source package vs. binary package
<daniel_ki> hm darn
<jamesh> philn: February
<daniel_ki> damn damn damn :)
<philn> ok
<philn> and remove pkgs support is scheduled for that release too?
<ubotu> New bug: #184787 in malone "Bugtracker-alias input validation reports unhelpful errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184787
<DaveMorris> Hi, I spoke to someone a while ago (mthaddon I think) about having some packages removed from my ppa which you where able to do for me, however they weren't removed from my published archive, which prevents me from uploading a new source file.  Any chance this has been solved yet?  The answer thread on it is at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19240
<cprov-afk> DaveMorris: actually the fact that the orig remained in the disk pool looks like a bug, because according the model it should be removed. Can you please upload you new source version so I can check what happens with the current code ?
<DaveMorris> cprov-afk: will you need to see the email it sends me?  Since my email server is currently down due to a disk failure
<cprov-afk> DaveMorris: no, I have access to the system processing the uploads. So, just call dput as you normally do and I will track it.
<DaveMorris> uploaidng now
 * Hobbsee waves to cprov-afk
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there
<cprov> DaveMorris: 11:55:15 DEBUG       Subject: [PPA dave-greenacre] Accepted: opensg 1.8.0-0ubuntu1 (source)
<DaveMorris> cprov: I think that was my mistake, since the name had changed, see http://ppa.launchpad.net/dave-greenacre/ubuntu/pool/main/o/opensg/
<DaveMorris> I'll upload the correct one this time
<DaveMorris> uploading it now
<cprov> DaveMorris: ok
<cprov> DaveMorris: sorry, I got distracted. 12:05:17 DEBUG       Subject: [PPA dave-greenacre] Accepted: opensg 1.8.0alpha1-0ubuntu1 (source)
<DaveMorris> no prob,  it seems to be working, can you do 1 last favour and remove that latest package otherwise it'll tie the ppa systems up for 3hrs or so
<ubotu> New bug: #184795 in launchpad "Notification when you're added to a team has awkward Subject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184795
<Hobbsee> ouch 
<Hobbsee> @ email to lp-users
<ubotu> New bug: #184798 in launchpad "Most membership notifications omit the URL of the team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184798
<cprov> DaveMorris: which version do you want me to remove ?
<Kmos> OOPS-751EB40
<jt1> Kmos: Sorry about that...  It's better than it used to be, but it still happens sometimes.
<kiko> happens more on production than on edge for some reason
<kiko> maybe it's just because all the bots use production
<Kmos> jtv: it happened to me on edge
<Kmos> =)
<jtv> Production is more heavily loaded, but it's possible that edge has less of the stuff it needs in FS cache.
<kiko> jtv, why would that matter for a DB timeout, though?
<jtv> kiko: far as we can tell, that's the whole cause of the timeouts.  Just too much data that's not in cache.
<jtv> kiko: so for heavy load, you get memory pressure.  But for a lightly-loaded setup, you risk requesting data that nobody's read into memory recently.
<kiko> jtv, what are you talking about? edge uses the same database server as production.
<jtv> kiko: ah, of course.  Stupid of me.
<kiko> am I confused, or are you? 
<kiko> ah
<jtv> I am.  Sorry.
<kiko> you!
<jtv> Yes, me again.
<jtv> Forgot my head on staging again.
<jjesse> i can't remember this, but what permssions need to be set on my ssh key for launchpad/bazzar
<IronMaidenAWAy> /c
<jjesse> sorry having computer connections problems, what permissions do i need to set on my ssh key to use bzr and launchpad?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/.ssh% ls -la id_dsa*                             3:00AM
<Hobbsee> -rw------- 1 sarah sarah 736 2007-01-09 17:00 id_dsa
<Hobbsee> -rwxr--r-- 1 sarah sarah 601 2007-01-09 17:00 id_dsa.pub
<Hobbsee> wfm
<jjesse> thanks sarah
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #184835 in malone "Add status '9' (which equates to WONTFIX) to the Roundup external bug tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184835
<ubotu> New bug: #184875 in blueprint "TraversalError in assignments page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184875
<arnetheduck> Hi, an svn import request was submitted for my little project dcplusplus, but now the release series page says "Import status: test failed"...is there anything I can do to help making it work?
<kiko> arnetheduck, hmm, you need to talk to thumper -- best to ask a question, see /topic
<kiko> arnetheduck, where is your project's SVN hosted?
<kiko> arnetheduck, and are you not interested in doing a permanent import? those are easier to do.
<ido_> hey 
<ido_> is launchpad only for OSS ?
<ido_> or can I host a private project I'm creating for myself? 
<intellectronica> ido_: what sort of project is it? a commercial one?
<arnetheduck> kiko, https://dcplusplus.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/dcplusplus/dcplusplus/trunk, and a permanent autoupdating import would be nice
<kiko> arnetheduck, why don't you just move to BZR wholesale? :)
<intellectronica> ido_: anyway, yes, launchpad is for free software / open source projects
<arnetheduck> what's ppa btw?
<arnetheduck> (yes, I'm a newbie =)
<kiko> arnetheduck, it's a personal archive where you can upload your packages and have them built against Ubuntu and published in your own repository.
<kiko> ido_, can you talk to elliot@canonical.com about your request?
<arnetheduck> kiko, sourceforge doesn't offer it and I don't want to move everything just yet...
<kiko> arnetheduck, you can move in parts, but ok. it's odd that it's failing to import from sourceforge; we have many imports from there that work fine.
<arnetheduck> kiko, well, that's what the page says, with a helpful note to ask here =)...could it be that it's not a linux project?
<kiko> arnetheduck, no, the test failure is likely to be some sort of connectivity or repository problem. 
<kiko> arnetheduck, can you ask a question (see /topic0?
<arnetheduck> kiko, you mean submit a question to help.launchpad.net somehow?
<arnetheduck> or attend to the development meeting?
<kiko> arnetheduck, sorry, somebody mangled the topic.
<kiko> arnetheduck, I meant answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are fixed and will process your packages in due course.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 24 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Questions? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * kiko fixes again and scowls at whoever broked it
<arnetheduck> kiko, ot regarding bazaar, what's the difference between that and mercurial? they seem to be similar both in functionality and implementation...
<kiko> arnetheduck, wow, there is no simple answer to that. there are some comparison pages on the web. ultimately they have the same functionality and slightly different implementations.
<arnetheduck> kiko, yeah, I read some reviews and comparisons but they didn't come to any clear conclusion which made me wonder why the two projects were separate...
<arnetheduck> kiko, mercurial seemed to have a slight performance advantage (some releases ago) and seemed more explicit about win32 support (which is interesting for me since I happen to develop a windows app even if I do it on linux these days) but other than that...
<kiko> arnetheduck, bazaar's support for win32 is first-class, I can say that.
<kiko> it's a primary target platform
<kiko> as for performance it has changed a lot in the past months
<arnetheduck> kiko, ooh. Import status for my project changed to testing so I'll wait with the question =)
<arnetheduck> kiko, I just did a commit so the server is up for sure =)
<kiko> aha
<kiko-afk> okay will bbiab
<arnetheduck> thanks for the answers =)
<kiko-afk> most welcome. 
<arnetheduck> ...and a general question, what's the recommended permission for the translators...? mine is mainly a win32 project (although there's also a gtk+ fork that uses the core library), so I don't think for example ubuntu-translators are interested
<philn> if i ask gently would it be possible to remove a pkg from my ppa? ;)
<pochu> philn: ask for it in the questions tracker, see /topic
<philn> oh; ok
<arnetheduck> thumper, hi, kiko told me that you might know about why the svn import for my project (dcpluplus) showed failed status, so if there's any information you need that I can provide...
<thumper> arnetheduck: hi
<thumper> arnetheduck: yeah, lemmie go check the logs
<arnetheduck> thumper, but as we were typing, the status changed back to "testing" where it's been now for an hour or so
<thumper> arnetheduck: probably because I haven't marked it Don't sync
<thumper> arnetheduck: and it just failed, but is going to try again
<arnetheduck> thumper, well, at least the url works from my browser and svn client right now, so at least the sourceforge end should be fine
<arnetheduck> for reference, it's https://dcplusplus.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/dcplusplus/dcplusplus/trunk
<ubotu> New bug: #184910 in malone "checkwatches should take a command-line argument to update a specific bugtracker " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184910
<thumper> arnetheduck: when did you talk with kiko?
<thumper> arnetheduck: The notes I have say that the import failed with a connection error
<thumper> arnetheduck: I can attempt it again if you like
<arnetheduck> thumper, about an hour ago...
<thumper> arnetheduck: perhaps kiko changed the status of the import
<arnetheduck> thumper, I don't think so, he sounded surprised when I told him
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> arnetheduck: I've kicked off another import request, and if it errors out, I'll let you know
<arnetheduck> thumper, ok, thanks...I'll hold commits for a while just to be safe
<thumper> arnetheduck: ok
<arnetheduck> thumper, btw, is it possible to create a new translators group? or rather - mine is a win32 project so none of the existing groups really fits, so I'm not sure who to assign...
<thumper> arnetheduck: I believe so
<salty-horse> hi. when requesting a bzr mirror of an svn tree hosted on, say, sourceforge.net, do launchpad devs ask sf.net for the svndump, or is the conversion done manually? it can be pretty taxing on big repositories
<arnetheduck> thumper, oh...I've been browsing around on the site and couldn't find anything obvious so I was hoping you'd know being an admin and all =)
<thumper> arnetheduck: how to create a team?
<thumper> arnetheduck: https://launchpad.net/people and choose the link 'Register a team'
<thumper> arnetheduck: and I'm not an admin :)
<thumper> arnetheduck: I just deal with all things branch related
<arnetheduck> thumper, I have a team already, but I need a "translation group" (I think...)...
<arnetheduck> thumper, I need something that's assignable from the "change translators" action so that I can assign permissions, and teams don't appear in the menu...
<arnetheduck> thumper, oh well, one step at a time...
<arnetheduck> one hour and still processing...I'm off to sleep, nite!
<ubotu> New bug: #184949 in launchpad-bazaar "Manual urls expose the disk layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184949
<ubotu> New bug: #184954 in launchpad "mirror checker problem in verifying files?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184954
#launchpad 2008-01-22
<blueyed> Hi. Is it ok to upload something with (probably) incompatible licenses to ppa? At least it's the source as released by upstream (and quite popular)..
<ScottK> blueyed: It has to be distributable.
<ScottK> blueyed: I'd read the PPA terms of service again before you upload it.
<blueyed> Ok, I see. So I'll wait until this is resolved.
<Hobbsee> blueyed: why's it incompatible?
<blueyed> Hobbsee: CPL 1.0 <=> GPL and unsure about CC-BY-SA <=> GPL (see TODOs at http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/tvbrowser-0801220100/tvbrowser-2.6.3/debian/copyright)
<blueyed> The first one should be ok, all (l)gpl, apache probably.
<blueyed> junit is unclear.
<ubotu> New bug: #184958 in launchpad-bazaar "Launchpad should not fail tests on bzrlib deprecation warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184958
<ubotu> New bug: #184965 in launchpad "Checkbox form fields don't have a leading field name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184965
<poolie> hi
<poolie> quick question
<Hobbsee> shoot
<poolie> i sent it to the list, thanks Hobbsee 
<carlos> morning
<poolie> hi carlos 
<carlos> poolie: hi
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> oh noes, it's mpt!
 * Hobbsee runs and hides under a rock
<mpt> I'll leave no stone unturned
 * Hobbsee burries herself, then.
<ubotu> New bug: #185015 in rosetta "10k+ hardy translations pending in the "Needs review" queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185015
<ubotu> New bug: #185017 in rosetta "xsane upstream translation(s) not imported nor queued to be imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185017
<ubotu> New bug: #185018 in rosetta "Template changes doesn't force a cache flush or language pack update" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185018
<ubotu> New bug: #185023 in launchpad "Launchpad Mirror Prober failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185023
<mohi> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #185030 in launchpad "Rename "Overview" to object type, e.g. "Package", "Team"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185030
<mohi> hi
<mohi> i wana know if the translation contribution synchrinises with projects like Gnome or KDE ?
<jtv> moh: not by themselves, no.
<mohi> jtv: so when we tranlate kde or gnom eapps, its nothing? or ..?
<mohi> *translate, *Gnome
<jtv> mohi: somebody needs to keep the templates in Launchpad up to date.
<mohi> aha! tanx...
<jtv> mohi: anything specific you had in mind?
<mohi> jtv: so when we translate in launchpad, only ubuntu can use them! isnt it better to contribute in gnome or kde directly insted of launchpad?
<mohi> or the translations doesnt conflict with kde or Gnome team?
<jtv> mohi: wait, there's two ways you can be translating a program in Launchpad: you can be translating a package (usually an Ubuntu package), in which case yes, that goes to Ubuntu only unless the people involved decide to share...
<jtv> mohi: or alternatively, if the upstream authors choose to translate in Launchpad, they can let their translators work there and pull complete up-to-date translation tarballs out of Launchpad whenever they like.
<mohi> jtv: aha! thanks.. and how we can find if a pakage is "ubuntu pakage" or a part of kde or gnome or... ? 
<jtv> mohi: in many cases, a single program has both.
<jtv> mohi: wait, I'll get you an example.
<mohi> jtv: aha.. tanx..
<mohi> :)
<jtv> mohi: if you go to https://launchpad.net/pmount for example, you see what we call the "product."
<jtv> That's a project that's registered in Launchpad, just like it may be registered in e.g. ohloh or sourceforge.
<jtv> In the actions menu on the left-hand side you'll see a link: Packaging information.
<jtv> There you see links to the packages that provide this program in various Ubuntu releases.
<jtv> mohi: for example, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/pmount/
<mohi> aha...
<jtv> On either of the pages I gave URLs for, you'll see a Translations tab.
<mohi> yes..
<mohi> i got it to some extent.. and have another question jtv
<jtv> As you'd expect, in the first case that takes you to "translations for this program as maintained by upstream."  In the second case it takes you to "Ubuntu's translations for this package in this Ubuntu release."
<jtv> mohi: Go ahead
<mohi> If you were good a translations, and using kubuntu, did you prefere to translate for ubuntu pakages or in KDE itself?
<mohi> *good at
<mohi> jtv: ^
<jtv> mohi: KDE itself, unless for some reason something needs a different translation in Ubuntu (e.g. references to things in the desktop that you'd describe differently in Ubuntu).
<jtv> mohi: or if you really like translating in Launchpad, it may make sense to translate in Ubuntu and also share the results with KDE.  But that probably only works well if you're the only translator for that program in that language in KDE, and the Ubuntu translation was handled only by you and people you trusted.
<mohi> jtv: ah! thats seems to be best answer for me! tanx... and my last questuion! ;)
<jtv> mohi: okay, one more then!
<mohi> jtv: I live in Iran, and as you know speak Persian. when I started to use ubuntu, in Dapper 6.06, we had persian by default in CDs released! after that, there wan no persian in CDs and we needed to donload and install them. what should we do too have Persian (Farsi) again in ubuntu CDs by default?
<mohi> we have a nice community in iran : ubuntu-ir.org and lots of volentiers for translation...
<jtv> mohi: that's something for the Ubuntu people; give me a moment, I'll ask someone.
<mohi> thanx jtv :)
<jtv> mohi: it looks like the Farsi language pack had to be dropped to make room for other things on the install CD.
<mohi> jtv: sorry what does it means? would you please decribe it more for me?
<mohi> *describe
<jtv> mohi: the software keeps growing, but CDs are still about the same size as 10 years ago.  So the Ubuntu people need to make some difficult choices about what they can put on the install CD.
<jtv> mohi: but there is hope that _maybe_ they can fit more language packs back in again in the future, thanks to better compression etc.
<mohi> jtv: ah! i got it.. and doesn't depend on the percent a language pack has been completed?
<jtv> mohi: I don't know how they make that choice, but I think it's probably more a guess of how many people use it.
<jtv> mohi: after all, if a language pack is very incomplete, it doesn't take up as much space.  :-)
<mohi> jtv: ah! you helped me alot and I thank you my friend. :) have a nice time ... ;)
<jtv> mohi: no problem.  Best of luck!
<mohi> Ú©(
<mohi> ;)
<jtv> mohi: the language looks beautiful.  :-)  A friend once showed me my name, and I remember being reminded of swans.
<mohi> jtv: cool ;) if you tell me your name, I would write it for you ;)
<jtv> mohi: it's Jeroen but phonetically in English I'd write "Yaroon."
<jtv> mohi: so the first part is like the beginning of "yellow," and the second part is like the end of "maroon."
<mohi> یارون or یرون but we have a common handwriting which van not be written here. i can pain it and mail too you
<mohi> ;) give me your mail (if possible)
<mohi> jtv: یرون :)
<jtv> mohi: I'll copy that, thanks!
<mohi> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #185059 in launchpad "Launchpad: Verification of ubuntu.interhost.co.il-release failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185059
<ubotu> New bug: #185069 in launchpad "Use different subjects for membership change notifications sent to members themselves" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185069
<slytherin> Hi all, can anyone tell me where can I find the link to delete the package from PPA? I am trying to look for the link in staging launchpad
<ScottK> slytherin: There isn't one.
<ScottK> slytherin: You can ask a question against soyuz or wait until the next LP release is rolled out on Thursday.
<slytherin> ScottK: But I just saw a mail regarding a bug that such UI is available. Or was it just for one day for testing purpose?
<ScottK> slytherin: I think it's available if you're a beta tester.
<slytherin> ScottK: I am one. Now can you tell me where to find it?
<ScottK> slytherin: No as I'm not.
<slytherin> :-(
<rjek> Hmm, I don't think my translation question has been anwered, and I can't even find it.
 * rjek hunts more.
<kiko__> jtv, see rjek's question above
<jtv> rjek: I think I've seen it...  Just a moment.
<rjek> It related to if I can use Launchpad to translate message systems other than gettext.
<jtv> rjek: in a nutshell: almost.
<jtv> rjek: we're working on completing support for the Mozilla format.
<rjek> I assume it's a lot of work to add additional formats, then?
<rjek> If so, it might not be worth it: our system's only used by a handful of things.
<jtv> rjek: then I'm sorry to say we won't have time to add it anytime soon, and you may be better off converting to/from gettext.
<rjek> That can't happen, alas.
<rjek> Our system's far more expressive than gettext.
<rjek> in that, it's turing complete. :)
<jtv> rjek: I don't think we'll be interpreting people's Turing-complete data on our servers anytime soon!
<rjek> You wouldn't have to, would you?
<jtv> rjek: depends on what you use that feature for!
<rjek> Basically, languages are stored in files that contain tag -> string mappings.  These string mappings can include the results of other lookups (including passing parameters to those lookups) and calling user-defined functions.
<rjek> For example, this allows you to cope with languages where words mutate depending on other words in the sentence.
<rjek> Such as welsh.
<rjek> And even English under some circumstances.
<jtv> rjek: wow, that's pretty advanced.
<rjek> For example, you might have this defined: FilesFound = "$1 ${plural,file,files,$1} found."
<rjek> Where plural is defined as a function that returns the first parameter if the third is 1, and the second if the third is any other value.
<rjek> Thus getting rid of the ugly "file(s)" generalisation.
<jtv> rjek: but how plurals work depends on the language you translate to, more than the phrase you're translating, no?
<rjek> Exactly: in that example, the "plural" function would be defined by the English language pack.
<jtv> Ah right
<rjek> (it's defined as: plural = function(s, p, n) if n == 1 then return s else return p end end
<jtv> We use gettext's plural formula.
<rjek> http://www.rjek.com/d/today/expansion.lua.txt is one of the test suite cases.
<rjek> The syntax also handles inheritence between languages: so you can specialise "en" into "en-us" without including strings that don't need to change in your "en-us" language pack.
<rjek> ie: language "en" { ColourRed = "The colour red", Flange = "flanges." } language "en-us" "en" { ColourRed = "The color red" }
<jtv> Now that is nice.  But do you really use all this flexibility, or do you have it to support these specific uses?
<rjek> I use a lot of it.
<rjek> And while I only "translate" to English, given I don't know or understand most of the languages it may get translated to by others, it seems odd to use a system that may not gracefully support the quirks of those languages.
<rjek> The application doesn't care if the flexibility's used: it doesn't see.
<rjek> The other (subtle, you may be able to do it in gettext) is have multiple languages loaded at once.  For example, in our talker server/mud, each connection may want the messages sent to it in a different language.
<rjek> That isn't usually an issue in GUI apps.
<jtv> rjek: Still, you may be able to convert to a "dumb" gettext format and back in a way that we can support.
<ubotu> New bug: #185083 in launchpad "OOPS adding and confirming an email address for a team and registering a new account using the same email " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185083
<rjek> jtv: Are gettext runes allowed to refer to other gettext runes?
<rjek> It sounds like it might be quite tricky to convert between the two losslessly.
<jtv> rjek: but from the translator's perspective, is it all that different from dealing with C-style "%s" specifiers in strings?
<rjek> Well, the difference is that Tongue uses tag names rather than the "default" string to look things up.
<rjek> So you don't make "The colour red" = "The color red" mappings.
<jtv> rjek: that's something we're planning to support in the near future though.
<rjek> That would make it easier, I imagine.
<rjek> Can gettext runes be multi-line?  If so, it shouldn't be so tricky.
<jtv> Multi-line is no problem.
<rjek> (Given you'd want to write functions on multiple lines)
<jtv> Of course from your format's point of view, the application is still going to be pretty dumb.
<jtv> Oh, functions?  I'd assumed you'd want to include those as comments, but I guess the translator may need to see them...
<rjek> The translator may need to /write/ them :)
<rjek> Depending on what sort of mutations their language requires.
<jtv> rjek: do functions and message identifiers live in the same namespace/
<jtv> ?
<rjek> jtv: Yes.  The application asks for a tag to be expanded.  That tag can either point to a string, or a function - it doesn't see the difference.
<rjek> So the ${foo,bar,baz} syntax works if foo is another tag or if it's a function.
<jtv> rjek: that's a complication—we don't expect translators to make up messages of their own.
<rjek> Ah.  In Tongue, if they want to, they can.  There are conventions for where to put "local" definitions that are unique to a specific language.
<jtv> rjek: in that case I guess you could have a special placeholder.  By now it's going to look pretty ugly though.
<rjek> Yeah.
<jtv> Put local functions in header comments maybe?  We wouldn't have much to support them there though.
<rjek> The usual procedure for translating is to just open en.lua or whatever, and start working your way through it.  The syntax is easily human-read and you have quite a lot of room for formatting it how you want.
<rjek> jtv: Perhaps.  I think I need to read up on gettext more so I can more closely inspect the possibility of writing a tool that translates between it and Tongue.
<jtv> rjek: I'd be interested to hear how you get on.  I don't think there's much we can do at our end to support all this, unfortunately.
<jtv> If you find a satisfactory mapping to gettext, great.  Otherwise, it may just be a bridge too far.
<rjek> jtv: Thanks for your input.
<rjek> I'll let you know how I get on.
<jtv> rjek: thank you.  Sorry for the delay!
<rjek> No worries.
<Aloha> how long does it take before source builds are compiled?
<Aloha> on average
<_MMA_> Hi all. I dont understand this error: bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n' Here's the project. https://code.launchpad.net/~coryisatm/ubuntoon/trunk
<_MMA_> I uploaded to trunk on one machine, then tried to branch from another and get that error.
<rjek> _MMA_: Perhaps Launchpad upgraded the storage format?
<rjek> The error's pretty precise about what you need to do to remedy the situation.  What version of bzr are you running?
<_MMA_> rjek: Precise only matters if you understand the error. Im running Hardy and should be as up to date and Update manager has kept me. Ill look now.
<rjek> "bzr version" should tell you.
<Hobbsee> rjek: 1.0
<Hobbsee> is in hardy
 * rjek boggles, then.
<_MMA_> rjek: I grabbed a update. v.1.0.0 is what I have.
<_MMA_> rjek: That was it. Works now. Thanx.
 * rjek nods.
<\sh> guys, is there any way I can see the source upload queue for hardy in LP, or can someone check why two of my uploads to universe are not showing up? 
<ubotu> New bug: #185096 in launchpad "Project download files have wrong mime type in the librarian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185096
 * rjek wonders idly if hardy will have Netsurf.
<ubotu> New bug: #185110 in launchpad "users shouldn't be notified of their own posts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185110
<mpt> duplicate
<ffm> How would I go about merging branch foo with mainline branch bar
<ffm> ?
<kiko-phone> ffm, who owns the mainline branch?
<ffm> kiko-phone: me.
<ffm> kiko-phone: this is the init. release, so mainline is empty
<ubotu> New bug: #185130 in soyuz "dapper contents.gz is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185130
<ffm> kiko-phone: attempt to merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gasp-dev/gasp/gasp-dev into https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ffm/gasp/gasp-0.x
<kiko-phone> ffm, what you do is, in a checkout of gasp-0.x, bzr mergehttps://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gasp-dev/gasp/gasp-dev, then commit, then push. 
<ffm> kiko-phone: I can't push,
<ffm> kiko-phone: see http://pastebin.ca/868784
<kiko-phone> ffm, bzr break-lock.
<ffm> bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n'
<ffm> kiko-phone: see above.
<kiko-phone> ffm, bzr --version?
<ffm>  0.90.0
<kiko-phone> you need 0.92
<ffm> kk
<ffm> kiko-phone: updateing
<beuno> ffm, 1.0 or 1.1 is the safest bet
<ffm> beuno: do I have a chopise?
<beuno> ffm, I think you do
<beuno> the latest is located at: https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<ffm> kk
 * ffm has to go.
<ubotu> New bug: #185135 in blueprint "+roadmap page still times out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185135
<desertc> Hello - I had a project on Launchpad, but it seems to have disappeared.  Do projects expire?
<carlos> desertc: hi
<desertc> hiya
<carlos> no, they don't, we review them from time to time though and in some cases we disable some that we think are wrong
<carlos> desertc: try to talk with kiko-phone, he does it from time to time, not sure whether some one else do it too
<desertc> Can you check on the status of the project to which I am referring?
<carlos> so he could tell you why did he "removed" it (if he was the one that did it)
<kiko-phone> desertc, what's the project's name?
<carlos> if it's really disabled, I don't have rights to see it
<desertc> There was no notice - it was just poof, gone
<desertc> kiko-phone: Thank you - I believe the name was Ubuntu Students Poster Project
<desertc> There was probably some periods in there to fit the naming convention.
<desertc> There was not a ton of activity in the project, but there were several versions of files we had up there.
<desertc> Not a ton - maybe six or eight files total.  And I have backups, for the most part, but I spent some time setting up the project in launchpad, so it is a shame to see it vanish.
<desertc> It was previously linked to the Ubuntu Students page.  [ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu.students ]  Not sure if that fact helps you find it at all.
<desertc> I was one of two admins, so I suppose it might be possible the other admin deleted it, although I find it unlikely.
<desertc> Even if that did happen, I would think Launchpad would send an email or some notification on such a big event.
<salgado> desertc, the project's name is ububtu.students.poster.project and it is inactive. you'll need kiko-phone to reactivate it for you
<desertc> Thanks for the update.  kiko-phone, if possible I would like to take see about getting it reactivated.
<desertc> If there were any issues or problems that led to making it inactive, I would be happy to address those, too
<Laibsch> Hi, I have uploaded my first package to my ppa
<Laibsch> Great service, thanks a million!
<Laibsch> I wonder how long I should expect to be waiting until the "view build records" page actually shows any activity?
<gryc> from my experience, anywhere from 10 to 30 minutes, but ymmv
<kiko-phone> Laibsch, up to an hour, though it's rarely an hour
<cbx33> hey guys
<Laibsch> hm, I think it's been quite a while longer than that
<cbx33> ppa....do i use dput to put my stuff in my ppa?
<kiko-phone> hey cbx33 
<Laibsch> cbx33: I think so
<kiko-phone> cbx33, yeah -- read the howto on help.launchpad.net
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> hi kiko-phone, Laibsch 
<kiko-phone> desertc, privmsg me as I need to check on something
<cbx33> how do i know if a package has been upload
<cbx33> it's not appeared on my ppa page?
<cbx33> how long does it take?
<LaserJock> is there a way to get a bzr branch off of LP other than using bzr ?
<kiko> statik, ping?
<statik> kiko, hello!
<statik> desertc: hi, I've got some questions about the poster project
<desertc> Hello, I am here.  Working on a new poster in the other monitor, actually!  :)
<statik> desertc: cool! can we talk in privmsg?
<desertc> Sure - oh, sorry, didn't see it
<arnetheduck> thumper, hey, is it normal that it takes more than a day to do the initial import?
<thumper> arnetheduck: it can do
<thumper> arnetheduck: I have one that has been running six days so far
<arnetheduck> thumper, oh.. mine is only some 960 revisions, I wonder how long say...gcc...would take =)
<Ullner> arne: Apply the patch instead of fiddling around with the import. :P
<Laibsch> kiko: I still don't see anything being compiled
<Laibsch> I am starting to wonder if I did the steps correctly
<Laibsch> I just did "dput *.changes" and there were four files being uploaded to upload.ubuntu.com
<ffm> Help!
<ffm> bzr break-lock fails!
<ffm> $ bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://ffm@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ffm/gasp/gasp-0.x
<ffm> bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n'
<ffm> and I can't downgrade.
<ffm> oh.
<Aloha> what determines how long xen takes to process the build?
<kiko> Laibsch, sounds like you uploaded to the wrong place -- you get upload confirmation via email, you know?
<Laibsch> kiko: What I did is "dput *.changes"
<Laibsch> Is that wrong?
<Laibsch> I took it off some the PPA tutorial
<kiko> Laibsch, it depends on what's in your dput.cf
<Laibsch> kiko: My dput.cf is basicall c&p from https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart, replacing only my launchpad ID
<kiko> Laibsch, that's really odd. what's your launchpad ID?
<Laibsch> r0lf
<Laibsch> Is the ~ in front of the User-ID necessary or not?
<Aloha> i think its necessary
<Laibsch> OK, I have it in
<kiko> Laibsch, I can't really see what's going on there. I'll need to get cprov or bigjools-lunch to check tomorrow -- can you open a question (see /topic?)?
<Laibsch> sure
<cprov> Laibsch: are you uploading pympdtouchgui_0.270 ?
<ffm> How do I mark a large amount of bugs?
<Aloha> i think we should get a email when our package gets done building, it was finished 45 minutes ago and i didn't even realize it heh
<ffm> I need all bugs in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gasp/ that are fix-commited marked as fix-released.
<ffm> kk
<ffm> does triaged come after confermed?
<Laibsch> kiko-afk: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/22832
<Laibsch> cprov: no, openembedded-essential
<Laibsch> PPAs are GREAT, btw, guys!
<Laibsch> Thanks a bunch
<cprov> Laibsch:  are you using `dput my-ppa your.changes` ?
<Laibsch> Sorry
<Laibsch> I was using "dput *.changes"
<Laibsch> Let me retry
<cprov> I'm assuming you've copied the dput.cf example from PPAQuickStart
<Laibsch> cprov: It was being uploaded again
<Laibsch> cprov: yes
<Laibsch> only replacing my id
<cprov> Laibsch: there we go, your upload is being processed.
<Aloha> woohoo!
<Aloha> successfully built a package to my PPA and downloaded the binary to my system
<cprov> Laibsch: and you haven't uploaded your GPG key to any keyserver :(
<Laibsch> cprov: Cool, thanks
<Aloha> only took me 8 hours to figure it out
<Laibsch> I have not?
<Laibsch> It should be on launchpad, though
<Laibsch> I'll take care of it
<cprov> Laibsch: dunno,  we can't find it 
<cprov> Laibsch: what's you lp-id ?
<Laibsch> r0lf
<cprov> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xC2541F69&op=index
<rjek> hi cprov.
<cprov> rjek: hi 
<rjek> ltns.  How's things?  Last time we met, it was when we were eating fabulous sticky toffee puddings at a Michellin-starred restaurant in the middle of nowhere in Cambridgeshire.
<cprov> rjek: uhm, really ? Are you sure it was me :) 
<rjek> Yes, when you were visiting Kinnison.
<rjek> Perhaps I have my Celsos mixed up.
<cprov> rjek: right, I was in Canbridge with Daniel ... Excuse my horrible memory.
<cprov> rjek: how are you doing ?
<rjek> Fine, ta.  Nothing much is new :)
<Laibsch> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all is still empty
<Laibsch> I have uploaded and verified the key
<cprov> Laibsch: it was apparently a timing issue with GPG, it is available now. I will reprocess your upload, it will be rejected 
<cprov> Laibsch: of course it is still empty, you haven't successfully uploaded anything yet.
<Laibsch> cprov: ppa.launchpad.net disagrees
<Laibsch> Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net
<cprov> Laibsch: tell me, where are your packages listed ?  in https://edge.launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive ?
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: That simply means that dput has previously uploaded that package to ppa.launchpad.net; simply remove the *_source.upload file, as that's what it uses to think it has uploaded it.
<Fujitsu> Or use dput -f whatever.changes
<Laibsch> cprov: Nowhere, that is my "complaint"
<Laibsch> Fujitsu: Thanks, I will
<cprov> `dput my-ppa -f xxx.changes`
<cprov> Laibsch: no worries, I got it.
<cprov> Laibsch: btw, you should have received an email with the errors identified in your upload. 
<Laibsch> cprov: Indeed, first mail arrived
<cprov> Laibsch: great, deal with the problems listed and re-upload.
<Laibsch> Sure
<Laibsch> Thanks
<cprov> Laibsch: you are welcome.
#launchpad 2008-01-23
<Laibsch> My upload was rejected:
<Laibsch> Rejected: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution. 
<Laibsch> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state.
<Laibsch> I had used gutsy, is that not permitted?
<Nafallo> Laibsch: gutsy is released indeed. stable release and all.
<Laibsch> I am not sure anymore if that is the problem
<RAOF> Laibsch: You've probably done "dput <mypackage>", which will default to trying to upload to Ubuntu.
<Laibsch> RAOF: I am pretty sure I uploaded to my-ppa
<Laibsch> Let me try again
<Laibsch> RAOF: Indeed, I did
<Laibsch> That little sucker "my-ppa" is just too easy to forget :-/
<Laibsch> Thanks
<RAOF> Yay for consistent error messages.
<RAOF> Laibsch: You can edit ~/.dput.cf to change the default target.
<Laibsch> how?
<Laibsch> I think that should be put in the docu
<Laibsch> I just c&p'd from there
<Laibsch> ACCEPTED!
<Laibsch> Unbelievable, after all this time ;-)
<RAOF> Laibsch: You'd be looking for the big [DEFAULT] section at the top of your .dput.cf.  CHange the default_host_main to point to whatever section you want (most likely my-ppa)
<Laibsch> RAOF: Sorry, this must seem stupid to you.  But I was just using ~/.dput.cf so far
<RAOF> Oh.  It's entirely possible that I copied /etc/dput.cf to ~/.dput.cf and then edited it.
<Laibsch> I just followed the ppa intro doc
<Laibsch> In that case you have to always remember "dput my-ppa *.change"
<Laibsch> s
<RAOF> Right.  That could perhaps be rewritten.
 * Hobbsee smashes edge with a large brick
 * Hobbsee smashes edge with a large brick again, due to the redirect
<Hobbsee> GAH!!!
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: problems? 
<Hobbsee> OOPS-753E166 for accepting packages from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/753E166
<Hobbsee> edge on that URL times out.
<Hobbsee> so, now i can't use launchpad at all to do that.
 * mtaylor kicks edge helpfully
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: you can turn off your edge redirect for a bit
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: see the oops link - that's on production.
<Hobbsee> cprov: are you here?
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> cprov: can you accept the 3 packages on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= somewhere other than the web UI, please?
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: that queue shows up for me on edge
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: of course, I don't have permission to do anything with it
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: yes, but try accepting something from it :)
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: it shows fine.  it just doesn't "do" anything :)
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> well now there's your problem... you want it to _do_ something
<Hobbsee> and i'd really like some action.  i dont' like just watching packages...
<Hobbsee> yes :(
<cprov> Hobbsee: what's the problem with the web-ui ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: 
<Hobbsee> [12:32] <Hobbsee> OOPS-753E166 for accepting packages from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Hobbsee> [12:32] <ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/753E166
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/753E166
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= gives OOPS-753EC6
<Hobbsee> ah ha.  it appears it works for lamont 
<lamont> so, launchpad gods, what does that OOPS mean that duck-power defeats?
<ubotu> New bug: #185229 in launchpad-bazaar "show number of times a branch has been copied/checked out" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185229
<ubotu> New bug: #185233 in launchpad-bazaar "Use rate of revisions to inform the tag cloud" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185233
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/telco-6.3/.bzr.backup': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<mtaylor> got that when trying to upgrade a repos on lp
<jamesh> mtaylor: if you log in via sftp, is there a /~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/telco-6.3/.bzr.backup directory?
<jamesh> mtaylor: also, it will probably be quicker to clear all the files from the branch and push a new copy
<mtaylor> jamesh: yes. and now I feel dumb for not thinking of logging in with sftp
<jamesh> mtaylor: i.e. "lftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/telco-6.3/" then "rm -rf .bzr .bzr.backup"
<jamesh> mtaylor: then push the upgraded branch again
<jamesh> mtaylor: an upgrade will effectively need to read every file in the branch then write them again
<jamesh> so the it is quicker to skip the "read every file" bit
<mtaylor> jamesh: oh, well that's not very good - yes. I agree!
<jamesh> after pushing your upgraded branch, the public version will get upgraded as well
<jamesh> mtaylor: have any luck?
<carlos_> morning
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Aloha> is there a doc on Karma?
<Aloha> how do you package non binary packages? such as themes and such?
<ubotu> New bug: #185325 in malone ""You can report bugs by visiting the package's page" ... and then doing something else" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185325
<ubotu> New bug: #185328 in launchpad "Publishing history has only distribution series codenames, not version numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185328
<popey> moo
<Aloha> yay
<ubotu> New bug: #185350 in malone "Project driver can't see a private bug report about the project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185350
<ubotu> New bug: #185353 in launchpad-bazaar "loggerhead content urls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185353
<Ullner> Why is a .pot file awaiting "review", even though our first .pot file has been imported? (For the dcplusplus project)
<Ullner> Also getting "There is 1 error." when trying to change the status (of a .pot).
<mrevell> danilos: Are you able to help Ullner?
<danilos> Ullner: they go through automatic approval process, and that's a script which sometimes takes a few hours to run
<Ullner> Ok
<Ullner> What can be done about the error message, then? I thought I'd re-upload an "awaiting review" file (because I'm the founder of the team, managing the project) in case there were some weird permission issue.
<Ullner> But since that, too, is awaiting review, I want to delete it.
<Ullner> (But can't, hence the error message.)
<lamont> dear launchpad, why is https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ucf/2.0021ubuntu1 404?
 * lamont needs _that_ version
<Hobbsee> lamont: iz lp bug.  
<lamont> OOPS-753EA65
<lamont> sigh
<Hobbsee> lamont: apparently one of the URL's are supposed to work now
<lamont> ??
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ucf/2.0021ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> ^ files are supposed to work now.
<Hobbsee> lamont: apparently distributing binaries without sources isn't regarded as a critical bug on LP
<Hobbsee> or, at least one worth fixing asap, seeing as tehy were looking at it days ago, i think
<lamont> ah, yes.  ok
<Hobbsee> lamont: current solution:  tough luck and give up, or attempt to search thru librarian, or find an old, out of date mirror.
<lamont> the version without  /gutsy/ in it comes up just fine... the link, OTOH, iz b0rked.
 * lamont has the source
<Hobbsee> lamont: you can get to the actual files after that?
<lamont> feh
<danilos> Ullner: the error message is a bug when doing any modifications on the any but the first page
<danilos> Ullner: (first page of import queue, that is)
<danilos> Ullner: you should be able to do any required modifications from https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/dcplusplus/+imports
<Hobbsee> lamont: (and if so, how?)
<lamont> Hobbsee: no.  I have 404 replies from LP, saved as the filenames. kthx
<Hobbsee> ...yay
 * lamont looks around for something to slap Hobbsee with
 * Hobbsee hands lamont a herring.
<Hobbsee> lamont: what have i done now?
<lamont> cheering when I'm being grumbly
<lamont> I need that file
<Hobbsee> you fail at sarcasm detection 101.
<Hobbsee> actual cheering would be "yay!", not "...yay"
<lamont> lol
 * Hobbsee trouts lamont
<Hobbsee> besides, don't you have dc access?  can't you just look for the file internally or something?
<lamont> find, um, didn't.
<lamont> :-(
<Hobbsee> darn
<lifeless> it'll be on the librarian, named as its hash I suspect :)
<Ullner> danilos: I'm still getting the same error.
<Ullner> (And this is the first, and only, page of the import queue.)
<danilos> Ullner: which one of the two entries for the same template are you trying to remove?
<Ullner> The second.
<Ullner> (or, well, it's the same .pot file, so I guess it doesn't matter unless the automagic script looks at time of upload.)
<danilos> Ullner: I'll take a look at the issue
<Ullner> Thanks.
<Ullner> Err, now there's a "dcpp-win32-xx" template? o_O
<Ullner> Either the dcpp-win32 should get removed and the -xx one should be renamed, or the -xx .pot file should be moved over and the -xx template removed.
<danilos> Ullner: I am renaming it
<danilos> (we have problems with multiple templates in the same path)
<Ullner> Ok.
<Ullner> Thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #185386 in malone "feed not available for advanced search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185386
<danilos> Ullner: I want to check if auto approval script will now auto-approve the other one (this may cause another delay of a few hours, but I'd rather test to make sure this works than to manually approve it and have to do that again in the future)
<Ullner> Fine.
<Ullner> Did you do something to approve my pot, while the older was left intact?
<Ullner> Seems weird that not both, or at least the older one first, got approved. 
<beyu-> anyone knows when the ubuntu beryl would release?
<pochu> wrong channel. And beryl?
<beyu-> yeah.. the ubunto berly version..
<beyu-> i saw it in youtube..
<pochu> I don't think that exists.
<beyu-> ahh.. okay..
<beyu-> thnx.
<beyu-> if you don't know that theres no ubunto berly.. just see this url..
<beyu-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<pochu> beyu-: You can do that with compiz, which is installed and enabled (when supported) by default.
<pochu> Offtopic here though. If you want to discuss this go to #ubuntu
<beyu-> okay.. sorry for the wrung address.. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185427 in malone "Convert to question doesn't notify to the reporter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185427
<ubotu> New bug: #185445 in launchpad "Team page should have a big red flashing unsubscribe button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185445
<ubotu> New bug: #185444 in launchpad "Team pages should show who is subscribed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185444
<ubotu> New bug: #185455 in launchpad "please add mhonarc to launchpad-developer-dependencies" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185455
<arnetheduck> hi, I'm trying to convince the translation tool to make available a second translation template (my project is split into two parts with separate .pot's)...currently I have one pot uploaded, and now I added the second pot and got the message that it'll be imported into the first template...
<arnetheduck> this is obviously wrong - I want to create a second template, but there's no button for doing that so I hoped that it would do it automagically when uploading templates...
<arnetheduck> what's worse - I cant stop the import now it seems - in the import queue if I try to select "deleted" it shows "There is 1 error." without anything more specific
<ubotu> New bug: #185475 in launchpad ""Projects ... is involved with" page doesn't divulge how they're involved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185475
<zyga_> hello
<ffm> should I have a separate bzr branch for each version ## of a softwaer?
<bigon> hi, is it possible to remove empathy/0.21.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2 from the telepathy ppa for the hardy distribution?
<ubotu> New bug: #185486 in launchpad "Merge account option should be on profile page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185486
<mpt> ffm, that depends on the size of your project. Many larger projects have a separate branch for each version, so that their contributors can keep fixing bugs and implementing features on the mainline while keeping the branch more stable.
<ffm> mpt: this is a project with about 3 active developers
<bigon> nobody for removing pkg from a ppa?
<ScottK> bigon: Ask a question against soyuz or wait for the LP to get rolled out tomorrow and work right.
<bigon> k
<Odd_Bloke> Am I right in thinking that I still need to ask a question to get a SVN repo mirrored?
#launchpad 2008-01-24
<spiv> Odd_Bloke: I think so, yes
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad going offline for update 05:00 UTC - 06:30 UTC 2008-01-24 | PPA uploads are fixed and will process your packages in due course.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 24 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Questions? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<poolie> sight, downtime
<poolie> is this really going to take 90m?
<jamesh> I think 90 minutes is the downtime window
<mthaddon> poolie, hoping it won't be that long 
<mthaddon> that's the worst case
<poolie> jamesh, i think there is a spec for putting a warning at the top of all pages if there is impending downtime
<jamesh> (i.e. if things aren't going to complete by then, the upgrade might be cancelled)
<poolie> i really hope we can do that sometime
<jamesh> poolie: there is some code to handle that already.
<jamesh> mthaddon: did you use it? :)
<mthaddon> poolie that already works (15 mins before shutdown)
<mthaddon> jamesh, yep
<poolie> that's not much warning!
<poolie> well
<poolie> for some things it might be enough
<poolie> but i think 24h would be more appropriate
<poolie> jamesh, what do you think?
<jamesh> poolie: I guess so
<jamesh> for a once-a-month operation a longer warning period seems appropriate
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are fixed and will process your packages in due course.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 24 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Questions? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<carlos> morning
<Laibsch> Does launchpad support searching inside PPAs?
<Laibsch> If so, how often the index updated?
<Laibsch> I could not find the packages I provide
<jamesh> Laibsch: there is a list of the packages in your PPA at https://launchpad.net/~USER/+archive
<jamesh> or do you mean something else?
<Laibsch> I would like to search for package X and find out which PPA I can get it from
<Laibsch> So somebody looking for anki should find my ppa
<jamesh> Laibsch: maybe file a bug report about it?  I don't think it is supported yet
<Laibsch> jamesh: looks like it is possible: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/184433
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184433 in launchpad "PPA search is case-sensitive" [Undecided,New] 
<Laibsch> Just not linked very well
<Laibsch> no, that is different
<ubotu> New bug: #185547 in launchpad "search for packages in PPAs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185547
<ubotu> New bug: #185558 in malone "When displaying matching bugs in +filebug, display duplicates similar to how Google displays secondary matches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185558
<mrevell> Howdy Launchpadders
<ubotu> New bug: #185572 in rosetta "Translation export cache is not being used" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185572
<markvandenborre> would it be appropriate to use launchpad for a project like a national chapter of openstreetmap?
<kiko> markvandenborre, what sort of software does it produce?
<markvandenborre> not software
<markvandenborre> geodata
<markvandenborre> free geodata
<kiko> markvandenborre, how free?
<markvandenborre> CC BY-SA
<markvandenborre> openstreetmap.org
<markvandenborre> just preparing for a meeting tonight
<markvandenborre> bug tracker especially might provide helpful to us
<markvandenborre> but I try to be a good citizen, won't even bother if you guys say you'd rather not have us use launchpad
<kiko> markvandenborre, don't see a problem with it; the best person to check would be statik 
<markvandenborre> kiko: thx!
<ubotu> New bug: #185604 in soyuz "Missing <uploader> tag in the lpnet configuration causing oops sending email" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185604
<ubotu> New bug: #185606 in soyuz "PPAs with deletions are not automatically re-published" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185606
<\sh> dear launchpadders ;) reading about bug #183495 and infinities idea...how does soyuz deal with packages which wants to build-dep on alien arch packages? e.g. a source package building on i386 is build-depending on a _sparc.deb?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183495 in openbios-sparc "[FTBFS] openbios-sparc (1.0~alpha2+20070816-1) fails to build in hardy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183495
 * \sh hands out some crack pipes for soyuz hackers to answer this question ;)
<psicus78> hello!
<psicus78> I'v tried to compile glib2.0 2.15.3 for gutsy in using PPA, everything worked fine and I was able to install but now I have this weird situation:
<psicus78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53299/
<psicus78>  and the update manager keeps asking me to update it!
<psicus78>  ops, sorry about that
<Hobbsee> [23:48] <Hobbsee> persia: that's a launchpad bug.
<Hobbsee> [23:48] <Hobbsee> psicus78: you'll have to wait for launchpad to fix their bug - it's known
<Hobbsee> [23:48] <-- vorian has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<Hobbsee> [23:48] <persia> Hobbsee: poor support for !Kung, or the key issue?
<Hobbsee> [23:48] <Hobbsee> persia: glibc probably has a predepend
<Hobbsee> [23:48] <Hobbsee> persia: which makes it forever try to reinstall
 * persia notes that the !Kung reference made more sense in context, and isn't actually meaningful here.
<Hobbsee> cprov: presumably the fix for endlessly upgrading packages is not retroactive?
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, it's not, I commented in the bug. It requires new uploads 
<Hobbsee> right
<psicus78> hi
<psicus78> I was wondering why binary and source packages still remain my PPA...
<Laibsch> psicus78: Because the GPL requires that
<psicus78> even if they do not appear in the list of packages anymore
<Laibsch> (assuming you are providing gpl software)
<psicus78> so what can I do if I want to rebuild them? new packages are rejected
<psicus78> Do I have to change version number?
<Hobbsee> yes
<psicus78> about a month ago I built a lot of kernel packages and they have been deleted when I asked it...is there any reason?
<Hobbsee> cprov: hey!  do we have delete now then?
<Hobbsee> GASP!  WE DO!
<Hobbsee> it works, too!
<Hobbsee> cprov: well done!
 * Hobbsee ponders blogging about it
<kiko> T-5 launchpad meeting in #launchpad-meeting
 * rjek idly wonders what the chances of getting an official Ubuntu derivitive called "Unbrowntoo" are.  Given people cite the brown as a negative, it'd remove the complaint :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185668 in launchpad ""make clean" should remove lib/mailman" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185668
<mtaylor_> ?bug 185668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185668 in launchpad ""make clean" should remove lib/mailman" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185668 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<somerville32> I get OOPS-754EA115 when I attempt to edit milestones in my project
<somerville32> I'm on edge
<somerville32> Reproducible every time on every milestone I have
<kiko> thanks somerville32, will look into it immediately. matsubara: ^^^
<ubotu> New bug: #185706 in launchpad "OOPS in +editemails form if email address field is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185706
 * matsubara checks. thanks somerville32 
<kiko> damn
<matsubara> that will definitely need a RC
<somerville32> Is it broken bad? lol
<ubotu> New bug: #185709 in launchpad "Being bug contact for product should associate team/user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185709
<superm1> woohoo, cleaning up space on PPAs :)
<kiko> somerville32, yeah. a bummer.
<somerville32> Is it only on edge?
<kiko> somerville32, nope, it's live
<ubotu> New bug: #185716 in launchpad "package versions portlet sorted oddly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185716
<Ullner> How do you create another translation template? Using another name wiped out the old translation .pot.
<kiko> Ullner, you upload a new one to your project -- you can have multiple templates active
<Ullner> Well, we did that and the old .pot was overwritten.
<kiko> Ullner, what project is this about?
<Ullner> dcpluplus
<Ullner> er, dcplusplus
<Ullner> We had "dcpp-win32" as a template. Jacek (arnetheduck, which was here yesterday, too) uploaded "dcpp" and the "dcpp-win32" file was overwritten and the translations are gone it seems.
<ubotu> New bug: #185731 in soyuz "Shared lockfile conflicts for poppy and process-upload" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185731
<ubotu> New bug: #185732 in launchpad "+edit milestone page is broken when the date is set" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185732
<lucas> hi
<lucas> is there a way to mail all the members of a team?
<svaksha> hi, was told to ask this here : i filed a bug and wanted to attach logs, unable to. So does LP have a file size limit to upload a log file ? 
<Treenaks> svaksha: 'forbidden' error?
<svaksha> Treenaks: huh?
<Treenaks> svaksha: I just got a "Forbidden" error when I tried to report a bug in Ubuntu (using apport)
<ScottK> Treenaks: Was the bug against an Ubuntu package or your own/PPA package?
<svaksha> Treenaks: well my page just keeps resolving endlessly
<Treenaks> ScottK: I don't think I have ppa's enabled here.. let me see
<Treenaks> ScottK: it's not coming from a ppa, according to apt-cache policy
<Treenaks> ScottK: (it's gnome-mount)
<Treenaks> (hardy version)
<ScottK> OK.  Nevermind then.  Not taking apport bugs from versions not in the official Ubuntu repos is a feature.  Thought it might be that.
<Treenaks> ScottK: then it should say that, and not 'Forbidden' imho :)
<ScottK> I think in that case it explains itself, but it doesn't happen to me.
<ubotu> New bug: #185735 in launchpad "Trying to report a bug (using apport in Ubuntu) gives 'Forbidden' error after entering a bug title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185735
<arnetheduck> Hi, any rosetta maintainers around? I'm having a problem importing pot's and was hoping someone might know what's up...
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 31 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> updated next meeting, removed ppa notice, and questions = help :-D
<ubotu> New bug: #185776 in launchpad "Active Milestones portlet does not check to see if milestones are active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185776
#launchpad 2008-01-25
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Does a ppa publish the information necessary for users to trust the published packages?
<Laibsch> I tried with my own ppa (apt-key add), but the files are still shown as being from an untrusted source
<RAOF> No, it doesn't.  This is planned.
<Laibsch> Nice
<jamesh> I'd be a bit worried if running apt-key add on my public key was enough to make the PPA trusted ...
<Hobbsee> jamesh: that requires a clue about gpg keys, instead of a mere wish to get rid of scary warnings.
<gryc> why is that jamesh?
<jamesh> gryc: since I haven't signed the binaries in my PPA, it would mean that someone else has access to my private key
<gryc> ohhhhhh
 * gryc forgot the binaries were built on other servers
<poolie> wow, after the thread before i just noticed the pencil next to 'bug description' 
<poolie> it have never registered before
<poolie> you should update the copyright :)
<AaronSw> I'm getting consistent crashes when I try to edit a milestone. This is blocking my work.
<Odd_Bloke> AaronSw: Do you mean you're getting an OOPS?  If so, having its ID is helpful for the LP admins.
<AaronSw> https://launchpad.net/openlibrary/+milestone/opencoverthing/+edit leads to OOPS-755E531
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/755E531
<poolie> hm should ubotu be posting that here, it's not very helpful
<poolie> oh well
<poolie> AaronSw, i think i was getting something similar
<AaronSw> It's so consistent it seems like it must be something simple.
<AaronSw> Or at least obvious.
<poolie> AaronSw, is it an AttributeError?
<AaronSw> I don't know; I don't have access to the tracebacks
<poolie> i get that on milestone-
<poolie> oh
<poolie> yes it's bug 185732, marked critical, hopefully will be fixed soon
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185732 in launchpad "+edit milestone page is broken when the date is set" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185732
<poolie> hello Odd_Bloke 
<Odd_Bloke> poolie: Hey. :)
<Syntux> I'm trying to login to Ubuntu wiki using same credentials of my launchpad account but aint working, I have also tried to reset my password (as suggested in the wiki) but it didnt work even with the new password.
<Syntux> argh, ok
<Syntux> worked
<ubotu> New bug: #185841 in rosetta "PO parser: string index out of range" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185841
<Aloha> whats the point of having a PPA if you can just distribute the .deb file?
<Aloha> or is it if you have dependencies that only your PPA has?
<jamesh> Aloha: do you have the infrastructure set up to build dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy and hardy packages on i386, amd64 and lpia?
<Aloha> oh good point. will hardy packages work on gutsy?
<jamesh> depends
<Aloha> on what category of things?
<jamesh> on whether something the package depends on differs between gutsy and hardy
<jamesh> (I can't really be any more specific than that)
<Aloha> gotcha
<Aloha> so if i need lib-foobar-1.17 which is hardy but i have a gutsy install which has lib-foobar-1.16 then its probably best to use gutsy package
<carlos> morning
<Aloha> carlos, morning
<jamesh> or you could build a lib-foobar-1.17 package for gutsy in your PPA (be careful about what version numbers you pick though, so you don't screw up upgrades to hardy)
<Aloha> gotcha
<jamesh> Aloha: of course, it isn't too difficult to submit both gutsy and hardy builds of a package
<Aloha> jamesh, can i have ppa build them with a single source package or do i need one for each?
<jamesh> Aloha: for some packages, if you build against libfoobar-1.17 the binary would depend on that version, while it is still possible to compile with older versions
<jamesh> since PPA builds the package in the associated environment, the resulting binary should be appropriate for the target distribution release
<jamesh> Aloha: you need to request separate builds for separate distro releases
<Aloha> jamesh, thnx
<jamesh> Aloha: it will build on all supported architectures though.
<Aloha> what do karma points do?
<Aloha> ooh sweet can delete packages now
<Aloha> i remember when you couldn't do that. makes me feel oldschool heh
<Aloha> like 2 days oldschool ;)
<Kmos> cprov: the delete packages on PPA, won't remove logs too ?
<ubotu> New bug: #185851 in malone "Link "find out why" doesn't really help you to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185851
<ubotu> New bug: #185853 in malone "Please link bug field labels to extended explanations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185853
<Aloha> whats MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<Aloha> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification
<ubotu> New bug: #185856 in malone "Upper right search box unuseful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185856
<ubotu> New bug: #185861 in launchpad-bazaar "bzr register-branch command broken?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185861
<lifeless> howoften do branch feeds update ?
<ubotu> New bug: #185897 in launchpad "Bug reporting instuctions need humanising" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185897
<ubotu> New bug: #185901 in malone "using bugtracker for communication instead of mailing lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185901
<ubotu> New bug: #185905 in malone "Getting Bug Lists By Email spec needs drafting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185905
<eyalev> Hello, I saw Ubuntu Hardy Translations is now open. Someone in my translations team said that we should wait for the 4th ALPHA release before we start translate. I This correct?
<Ubulette> lucas, just read your last blog entry about dpkg-dev’s core tools. Interesting. Is the table for sid, hardy or what ?
<lucas> sid
<lucas> but it shouldn't differ much in hardy
<Ubulette> i'm curious to see the trend (dapper->f->g->hardy). is that possible to do ?
<ubotu> New bug: #185922 in soyuz "Re-POSTing a form to +delete-packages results in a oops " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185922
<ubotu> New bug: #185925 in rosetta "Extract file format-specific code from translation import queue" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185925
<slytherin> Hi, firebug shows me some kind of security error on launchpad home. Should I report a bug for this?
<Kmos> slytherin: what it says?
<kiko> slytherin, can you /privmsg me?
<Kmos> that's better :)
<slytherin> kiko: sure
<Kaleo> hello everyone
<Kaleo> does anybody know how to change the source of a bazaar branch for a specific project?
<Kaleo> it's a branch for which the source is a Subversion repository
<jpatrick> hello, could an admin please look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/22795 ?
<kai^sds> Hi, I have just tried to create a ubuntu bug report by double clicking on a file in /var/crash. the launchpad report bug page opens, but when I click on continue (below the bug subject line) I get a page telling me:
<kai^sds> Not allowed here
<kai^sds>      Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.           You are logged in as Kai Schroeder.   
<kai^sds> URL for that page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+filebug/A8rYNBsA5LGR2OfvrSaQcIf7C5X
<kai^sds> Any idea, why?
<ubotu> New bug: #185953 in soyuz "Feature request: add pagination to list of packages to delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185953
<rkerr> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> rkerr, Hi there!
<Rinchen> rkerr, I'm on the phone but would love to chat with you in a few minutes
<rkerr> Rinchen, ok let me know when you've got time
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> Hello Elliot
<statik> hi Rinchen and PibbRelay
<Rinchen> rkerr, ok you're up :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #186002 in rosetta ""Download translations" pages for language/package are inconsistent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186002
<glatzor> danilos: hello. will newly added gutsy translation automatically added to hardy too?
<psusi> if a bug is assigned to the wrong package, how can I reassign it so it's new and not targeted at a specific package?  so it's still waiting triaging to the right package?
<geser> psusi: have you tried to leave the package name empty?
<psusi> no, the bug already exists, it was assigned to a package I maintain
<psusi> but has nothing to do with it
<psusi> so I marked it as invalid and now want to add a target to the bug so it's just assigned to Ubuntu in general, with unknown package hint
<psusi> like the person had left the field blank to begin with
<geser> psusi: have you tried to edit the package name?
<geser> which bug btw?
<psusi> ahh, t here we go :)
<psusi> figured it out.. hehe
<psusi> 183930
<Rinchen> carlos, danilos - either of you around?
<carlos> Rinchen: I am
<Rinchen> I need some education :-)
<carlos> what could I do for you?
<Rinchen> carlos, great!  Can you explain to me, if you know, why the quotes are mismatched on  https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/dpkg/+pots/dpkg/eo/+translate?start=40
<Rinchen> The english version starts with a ` and ends with a '
<Rinchen> I got pinged about it today from a translator
<Rinchen> looks like some escaping mechanism
<carlos> Rinchen: you mean, why don't they use ` its oposite instead of ' ?
<carlos> s/its/and its/
<Rinchen> yeah
<Rinchen> one would think they should be paired.  ' and '   ,   " and " ,   ` and `
<carlos> well, I think it's more a font issue than they use different styles
<carlos> oh, do you expect `` instead of it inclined to the right?
<carlos> Rinchen: in my keyboard, when I try to type the one to the right I get '
<carlos> so I guess is a font issue
<Rinchen> maybe. I have all 3 on my US Keyboard
<carlos> I get them as a composite key
<carlos> we use it for accents
<carlos> á and à
<Rinchen> right...
<carlos> but I can get them with a white space
<carlos> '`
<carlos> although the rendering is not the expected...
<carlos> maybe danilo could provide you an answer
<carlos> ;-)
<Rinchen> Yeah. The funny thing is that it renders the characters correctly, e.g.  ĝisdatigitan
<carlos> he has more experience than I do in this kind of things
<Rinchen> yeah, Serbian has a few more ...nuances 
<Rinchen> I've asked for an export of that file. Maybe the po will give me a clue
<danilos> Rinchen: that sounds a lot like the old ASCII typesetting of "proper" quotes (i.e. the same thing like inserting double spaces after a period)
<Rinchen> yeah which is strange to find it in dpkg
<Rinchen>  This is how we `used` to do it
<Rinchen> this is how we do it 'now'
<Rinchen> and the reason was that we only the `
<danilos> Rinchen: typographically (i.e. while setting type), you'd have proper quotes which are neither of the ASCII quotes; but with command line programs (like dpkg :)), it's pretty common sight, I'd say
<Rinchen> really? well, I guess I never noticed.
<Rinchen> of course I've spent most of my time in the bowels of openoffice
<danilos> Rinchen: I think proper Unicode quotes are ‘ and ’
<Rinchen> In the end, the concern here was the affect on the program if the translator changed  the leading ` into a '    to match them as a pair
<Rinchen> e.g. from the export:
<Rinchen> msgid "cannot scan updates directory `%.255s'"
<Rinchen> msgstr "ne skaneblas la ĝisdatigan dosierujon '%.255s'"
<danilos> Rinchen: there should be no ill effects
<danilos> Rinchen: in Serbian, I'd replace those with „ and “
<danilos> :)
<Rinchen> interesting. So it must be the original author's style
<Rinchen> Ok, I'll email back my team member on that  
 * Rinchen removes his translator team lead hat.
<Rinchen> Thanks
<Manfre> Is there a way to see why a VCS Import failed?
<Rinchen> Manfre, I don't think that's exposed at the moment
<Rinchen> Manfre, you might send your items to the launchpad users list or ask a question against launchpad-bzr
<Rinchen> one of the admins can look at that for you
<Manfre> thanks Rinchen
<Rinchen> Manfre, welcome. Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance. 
<Aloha> it looks like the packages on my ppa get deleted but not purged when i delete them, how long does it actually take to delete them from the system?
<Aloha> because i need to upload a new package with the same revision number but it won't let me
<geser> Aloha: for your users of your ppa it would be better if the version number got increased
<Aloha> geser, no one uses my ppa though. its still in testing phase
<Aloha> i'll increase version anyway
<Aloha> i guess its good to practice good techniques now
<Aloha> woohoo it got accepted
#launchpad 2008-01-26
<Arv3n> Hello.
<rofls> hi all
 * Hobbsee waves
 * RAOF swims
<rofls> work?
<RAOF> Nah.  Just word-association.
<ubotu> New bug: #186106 in soyuz "[PPA] There should be an option to list ppa's by Ubuntu release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186106
<Aloha> what are karma points used for?
<Odd_Bloke> Aloha: Nothing more than an easy way to tell how much people have contributed to a project.
<Odd_Bloke> Though ATM they are rather skewed towards certain activities.
<Aloha> gotcha
<Coper> Hi if I uploading a dsc file to my ppa dose launchpad build a binary package to me then?
<pochu> yes
<geser> at least it tries
<Coper> okey, do it take some time to build?
<geser> Coper: yes, it takes some time till it is added to the build queue and depending on the queue some time to actually start the build
<pochu> And depending on the package itself, to be built :)
<kiko-afk> Coper, well, you need to upload a dsc and some more stuff, right?
<Coper> kiko-afk: yes I uploaded dsc, tar.gz and diff.gz
<kiko-afk> ok cool
<ffm> how can I delete a branch?
<ffm> I need to change the name of a person who committed to a branch. (mistyped whoami)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is there any "demo" project to which I could retarget a blueprint that I want to delete?
<taxman> hello, where do translations for gfxboot go?
<ubotu> New bug: #186197 in launchpad "Highlight fixes in bug report discussion (feature request)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186197
<ubotu> New bug: #186239 in malone ""Not allowed here" when auto-logging a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186239
#launchpad 2008-01-27
<ubotu> New bug: #186249 in launchpad "[internet explorer 7- windows xp] when i click on the arrow next to my package name in PPA it does not expand it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186249
<seabeast> timeouts D:
<Aloha> how do you make a project a "super project" so you can odd other projects to it?
<Aloha> s/odd/add/
<Odd_Bloke> Aloha: I believe you have to request the admins do it, via Answers.
<Aloha> wow, thats really counter productive
<Aloha> how do you add people as admins in your group on #launchpad?
<Aloha> er
<Aloha> i mean launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> Aloha: they're selected.
<Hobbsee> Aloha: and known to be credible people
<Aloha> i mean functionally on my own team on launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> add the user, and hit the administrator: yes button at the same time?
<Hobbsee> otherwise edit the user from +members
<Aloha> thnx
<Aloha> Hobbsee, you're a very helpful person in general
<Aloha> Hobbsee, http://baratijas.awardspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/hobbseenewer.jpg is that you?
<Hobbsee> Aloha: er, how is that there?
<Aloha> Hobbsee, http://baratijas.awardspace.com/archivos/primera-desarrolladora-del-core-de-ubuntu/
 * Hobbsee blinks
 * Hobbsee wonders what that says
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting
<Hobbsee> Aloha: yes it is
<Aloha> Hobbsee, congratz
<Hobbsee> Aloha: thanks
<Aloha> little belated heh
<Aloha> how do you add a team to a team?
<Aloha> change the owner to that team or is there another way?
<Hobbsee> add a team like you add a member
<Aloha> Hobbsee, thnx again
<Aloha> what do you do if the team owner quits?
<Hobbsee> ask a LP admin if you can become the member of the team
<Aloha> Hobbsee, thnx
<Aloha> are questions better asked on the launchpad-mailing list or the launchpad site itself, or both? any preferred method?
<Hobbsee> both
<Aloha> cool
<Hobbsee> lp site is better, as it has a searchable question list
<Aloha> i seem to get more rapid response on the mailing list
<Aloha> but the site is helpful if im looking to see if a question has already been asked
<ubotu> New bug: #186287 in launchpad-bazaar "can't push/branch/pull over bzr+ssh://" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186287
<charlessss> develope this shit mang
<charlessss> http://en.naughtyholiday.com/?id=ccd96c2a9da025e729843fc43b9bfec8
<Iulian> Weird guy...
<Hobbsee> strange, yes...
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<andrea-bs> hi, can you confirm this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/186334
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186334 in launchpad "Cannot view who voted in a pool" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #186334 in launchpad "Cannot view who voted in a pool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186334
<ScislaC> hey all, how do I link to another bug tracker from launchpad... I've seen that this is a feature, but haven't found where to do it.
<mpt> Hobbsee, w.r.t. "no, you can't see the queue - a UI to see it does not exist" - is that reported as a bug? I can't tell whether any of the existing bug reports are relevant.
<kiko-afk> mpt, I don't think it's reported though there may be a blueprint registered.
<mpt> Yay for having two separate trackers for things
<mpt> This one looks related <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/build-ui-improvements>
<don_> Hi is anybody in here (reading). I have a question about launchpad-translations
<abentley> Someone has filed a bug against bzrtools that I think actually applies to gutsy-backports.  The problem is that bzr is updated in gutsy-backports, but bzrtools isn't, and this means that bzrtools cannot be installed.
<abentley> Where should the bug actually be filed?
<kiko-afk> you should say: also affects distribution
<kiko-afk> and leave it to the ubuntu guys
<abentley> kiko-afk: thx
<Fujitsu> abentley: Actually, in that case the correct thing to do is to add a task against the gutsy-backports project.
<don_> why are some translation with the flag "need review" not reviewable? hm..
<Fujitsu> Because Launchpad doesn't handle our three cases of possible fix-backportings well.
<abentley> Fujitsu: A task?  Where are those manipulated?
<Fujitsu> abentley: Sorry, `Also affects... Project'
<Fujitsu> Each line you see in the table at the top of the page is a bug task.
<abentley> Ah.  Haven't grokked the data model yet.
<abentley> Thanx
<Fujitsu> Hmm, are bug RSS feeds meant to show distro tasks with a milestone icon rather than the normal one?
<Syntux> does this error "OOPS-757F2644" sound like a normal bad hair day? or should I contact someone to save people of Hurricane?
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/757F2644
 * thumper looks
<thumper> Syntux: the timeout will have been logged, and will be looked at by the appropriate developer
<thumper> Syntux: it doesn't look especially special
<thumper> Syntux: try again?
<Syntux> Just the same, not able to resume translating.
<mpt> Fujitsu, you've just polluted abentley's mind :-P
<Syntux> Okie, it's back now
<Fujitsu> mpt: Er?
<mpt> tasks are an implementation detail
<Fujitsu> One needs to know of their existence to make sense of the UI.
<mpt> why?
<Fujitsu> Um, well... good question.
<mpt> I know the "Also affects..." links are a bit awkward, ye olde bug 1334
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1334 in malone ""Also affects:" "Project…" and "Distribution/Package…" links should be merged" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<mpt> but not so bad as to need to expose the DB schema IMO
<Fujitsu> What is the correct phrasing, if not `add a task'? `mark the bug as also affecting'?
<mpt> anything like that, sure
<mpt> Say the bug also affects X
<Fujitsu> OK, will do in future. Sorry.
<mpt> np
<superted> does anyone know if there will be any regularity to language packs in hardy and if so how often they will be realeased?
<mpt> superted, that's a question about Ubuntu, not about Launchpad
<mpt> Try in #ubuntu-devel
<Fujitsu> Well, it does rely on LP people...
<superted> mpt: ok thanks
#launchpad 2009-01-19
<Daviey> Is there a delay with "Packages" being updated?
<Daviey> a file seems to be in my ppa repo, but not in the Packages index
<Daviey> :S
<Daviey> ahh done now
<wgrant> It's not entirely atomic, and you caught it a minute after the update started.
<Daviey> ta
<wgrant> The Packages files should be updated last so the archive is always consistent.
<maxb> http://red-bean.com/~maxb/ppa-keys.png  <-- It could take a while, but I like this trend :-)
<wgrant> maxb: That's the number of keys matching 'Launchpad PPA for .*' or so?
<maxb> yes
<wgrant> The signing actually works, too. It's nice being able to use PPAs now.
<troglon> whats the etiquette for changing bug status? what is the difference between new and confirmed?
<thumper> new often means that no one has looked at it
<thumper> confirmed means normally that someone has confirmed it is a bug and not pebkac
<thumper> troglon: etiquette often changes from project to project
<troglon> who should/can officially "confirm" it? in otherwords, a bug has been confirmed by multiple replies and can be seen in other subprojects, but for some reason has not had its status changed...
<troglon> thumper: yeah, ok
<thumper> I'm not sure on the rules for who can confirm
<thumper> try it
<thumper> and hope that you don't need your flameproof pants
<troglon> will the "Comment on this change" show up as a reply? Or just in the logs?
<thumper> it'll show up as a comment
<troglon> thanks
<troglon> heh so what is the etiquette for changing the title, making it clearer/more like similar bugs?
<troglon> (they really should have a faq on this)
<troglon> im in the ubunu project, btw
<thumper> they might have a faq on this
<thumper> I'm not sure
<thumper> I think the general etiquette is "If it makes it clearer, it is a good thing"
<troglon> i have check and checked and havnt seen a peep on this kinda stuff
<troglon> i guess i just make a educated decision and wait and see if its acceptable... ;)
<thumper> good luck
<troglon> thanks again
<ZehRique> Ursinha: ping? (sorry for boring you at this time, but I need help)
<wgrant> ZehRique: If she's not around, you might consider asking your question more generally.
<ZehRique> wgrant: thanks for contacting me. I need to know if there is a wiki admin online now. I lost the access to my ubuntu wiki account without reason.
<wgrant> I've no idea about that stuff, sorry.
<ZehRique> wgrant: gee... OK, wgrant. Thanks anyway! :)
<spm> ZehRique: I believe the ubuntu wiki now use launchpad's openid. So - can you login to your LP acount?
<ZehRique> spm: no. I have an account at main Ubuntu's wiki, but the 'problematic' account is hosted at wiki.ubuntu-br.org, which dont' make use of OpenID. :(
<spm> ZehRique: Ah. hence why you ping Ursinha. Sorry - can't help either :-)
<wgrant> Ah, I see, that makes more sense.
<ZehRique> spm: Yeah! :)
<ZehRique> spm: the wiki software is telling me that my account belongs to any other person now.
<spm> That would be... vexing.
<ZehRique> spm,  wgrant: I need my login because I need updating some pages there and create a new one just now! Don't know what to do...
<JanC> ZehRique: maybe contact ubuntu-br people?
<ZehRique> JanC: I just made it. But until now I didn't get an answer. :(
<ZehRique> 3 to 4 days
<dragojevic> Hi - I am Janet Dragojevic from PCF - Miro.
<dragojevic> We have made a huge amount of changes to our ui much of which requires translations to be updated.  Is there any way I could get an email list - or a group of names of people who had previously done Miro translations and ask if they could help us get the translations updated for the 2.0 release?
<dragojevic> If you would like - you can contact me directly - jed @ pculture.org
<dragojevic> danilos:  maybe that above question was directed at you?  Or maybe you can refer me to someone I can contact about this.
<al-maisan> hello dragojevic, danilos is still AFK at the moment .. please consider adding a question ( https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion) and contacting him that way.
<dragojevic> al-maisan: thanks for the info.  I can be around all day if too, if there is likely to be him or someone else in later.  But I'll try that link.
<al-maisan> dragojevic: he should be available in an hour or so .. putting in the question just makes sure that it will be dealt with properly.
<dragojevic> ok thanks.
<adiroiban> hi. one small questions Language packs deltas are generated as delta of the base pack or basa pack + previous deltas? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+language-packs
<mrevell> danilos: Are you able to help adiroiban? ^^^^^^^^^^
<adiroiban> mrevell: thank! I got an answer on #ubuntu-translators
<adiroiban> ﻿delta of the base pack
<mrevell> cool
<adiroiban> from mirv
<ahasenack> guys, what does "fixed in RF 7588" mean? What's an RF? When will the fix "be out"?
<beuno> ahasenack, RocketFuel
<beuno> which trunk for us
<ahasenack> beuno: so it's live in the edge site?
<beuno> ahasenack, you can see which version edge is running on the bottom of the pages
<beuno> depending on when that was committed, it may be rolled out next week due to database freeze
<ahasenack> ok, so it's in edge already (edge says 7599)
<beuno> yeap
<ahasenack> do you know when that fix will be in production?
<ahasenack> (#317241)
<beuno> ahasenack, I think the next rollout to production is in a little under 2 weeks
<ripps> Does anybody know when we're suppose to get our signed archive keys?
<kiko> ripps, do you have any entropy free?
<james_w> kiko: asdfjasdfjasdfwerands <- there's a bit for you, feed that in
<bigjools> we need someone to waggle a mouse about for 24 hours
<Nafallo> bigjools: count me out. I'm in the wrong DC for that ;-)
<maxb> I started graphing it: http://www.red-bean.com/~maxb/ppa-keys.png
<bigjools> Nafallo: I bet the PPA users would pay you ;)
<Nafallo> hehe
<maxb> Unfortunately rrdtool doesn't seem to have a linear regression mode, but crude eyeballing suggests "a few days"
<ripps> Only a hundred keys a day? How many ppa's are there?
<maxb> The top of the graph is where it is for a reason :-)
<bigjools> heh :)
<ripps> are they being generated in some kind of order? alphabetic? date created?
<maxb> Based on the active PPAs count shown at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
 * Nafallo wonders what an "active" PPA is :-)
<bigjools> one with uploaded packages
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> nice
<Nafallo> so we have 4800 empty PPAs...
<bigjools> yes, we have PPAs with nothing in them.  Go figure.
<Nafallo> :-)
<ripps> Okay, this might sound kinda noobish, but how do we import the keys into apt once their generated
<kiko> bigjools, might be worth doing a cleanup script at some point
<matsubara> ripps, apt-key add <filename>
<ripps> matsubara: can filename be substituted for a url?
<kiko> ripps, no, so you need to download with gpg
<kiko> matsubara, sudo right?
<maxb> wget -O- url | apt-key add -
<kiko> bigjools, how is the generation coming along?
<bigjools> kiko: AFAIK, 3 days to go
<matsubara> ripps, what maxb said should work
<ripps> Hmm... I keep getting "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found"
<ripps> Even though I can see the gpg key on the page
<maxb> ripps: What exactly are you downloading?
<ripps> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x632D16BB0C713DA6
<ripps> It's for fta's ppa
<maxb> hmm. You may need to copy/paste out the key block alone, removing the html wrapping
<ripps> Man, that's lame
<maxb> | egrep -v '^<' | apt-key add -
<maxb> I imagine the more pgp-aware people will start creating *-keyring packages in their PPA, like the official dist has
<matsubara> ripps, try: gpg --recv <key-id> && gpg --export -a <key-id> | sudo apt-key add -
<ripps> matsubara: It says I need to specify a keyserver
<matsubara> --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ripps> matsubara: Awesome, that worked. I am so making a script for this.
<matsubara> ripps, cool. glad I could help
 * ripps is now checking his favorite ppa's to see if they have keys yet
<maxb> ripps: even once they have keys, they don't actually get signed until the owner uploads a new package....
<maxb> You might as well just wait and add keys the next time you are prompted about unauthenticated packages
<ripps> I've got nothing else to do right now, so I'm wasting time.
<ripps> Do they literally have someone creating entropy for the key generation?
<maxb> That sounds rather implausible :-)
<ripps> Then where do they get entropy from?
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: rockstar | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
 * ripps pictures a team of people swiveling mice
<rockstar> ripps, entropy can be generated from all sorts of places, including network traffic.
<bigjools> it's doing it very slowly for now
<bigjools> rockstar: apparently not network traffic
<rockstar> bigjools, the kernel supports it.  I was reading about it the other day.
<bigjools> it would be a bad thing to do, network traffic can be manipulated
<rockstar> I was thinking about generating entropy using a Wii Balance Board.
<bigjools> lol
<bigjools> the way I play, that would indeed be random
<rockstar> bigjools, many methods of generating entropy can be manipulated.
<ripps> I want to find some way to create entropy by measure something from my armpits. galvonic response maybe
<bigjools> to varying degrees
<rockstar> Although the best solution might be `rm /dev/random; ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/random`
<rockstar> :)
<ripps> How do we make our own *-keyring packages?
<rockstar> ripps, I think that question might be better answered in channel about packaging.
<cody-somerville> rockstar, ^^
<rockstar> Okay, so I see three branches here in your project.
<rockstar> Each of them is a series branch, and owned by a team (which is generally a good practice).
<rockstar> cody-somerville, tell me about your workflow.
<cody-somerville> rockstar, Well, we mostly commit to -stable as we fix bugs
<cody-somerville> -legacy is old stuff and we maintain it as needed
<cody-somerville> I have a branch on my computer and I commit to it when I make a change and then attempt to push
<cody-somerville> I merge if need be and then commit and then push
<rockstar> So your developers check out the branch, hack on it, and commit a single revision at a time, directly back to that branch?
<cody-somerville> No, we branch
<rockstar> Er, that's what I meant.  Check out meaning "check it out dude!"  :)
<rockstar> (Examine)
<rockstar> Okay, what I would suggest is that when you hack on a branch, you do one of two things.  Either make a checkout on the branch, or create separate branches, hack on them, and merge those branches into your mainline when you're done with the feature.
<rockstar> cody-somerville, I don't particularly use heavyweight checkouts.  I think the latter is better.  You WANT the D part of a DVCS
<cody-somerville> rockstar, Is there any option on the branch to help prevent people from accidentally removing revisions via merges?
<rockstar> cody-somerville, not sure.  In fact, I think there's a bzr bug there.
<rockstar> cody-somerville, There should at least be a warning that it's going to remove revisions.
<kiko-phone> remove revisions?
<kiko-phone> it shouldn't unless you --overwrite
<rockstar> kiko-phone, yea, I suspect there's a path they are following which is removing the revisions, and so there's an issue there.
<cody-somerville> kiko-phone, if you merge it'll allow you
<rockstar> cody-somerville, how are you merging?
<cody-somerville> rockstar, bzr merge
<rockstar> cody-somerville, so it's "bzr push, oops, out of date.  bzr merge, bzr commit, bzr push." ?
<cody-somerville> yup
 * rockstar hms
<rockstar> cody-somerville, I'd suggest creating personal branches, and merging those personal branches into the main branch.
<cody-somerville> so we should branch twice?
<rockstar> cody-somerville, well, you maintain a mirror of the main branch.  Branch from that (so you can branch when you're on a plane), hacka hacka, and then merge back into trunk (after you're sure it's updated)
<cody-somerville> How odd
 * andrea-bs uses rockstar's proposed workflow and thinks it's not just very useful, but also helps keeping the code clean
<rockstar> cody-somerville, well, it sounds like you want to make a DVCS a PVCS.  In that case, use checkouts.
<rockstar> cody-somerville, the projects I work on happen at a higher velocity than it sounds like yours do, and so my originally suggested workflow is the ONLY workflow.
 * LarstiQ didn't check closely
<LarstiQ> but it looks like cody-somerville is talking about revision reordering
<LarstiQ> where the _revnos_ change, but no revision get lost
 * cody-somerville nod nods.
<LarstiQ> cody-somerville: in which case, you could use the append_history_only setting to disallow that
<cody-somerville> How do I do that?
<LarstiQ> cody-somerville: which will force you to work in the way rockstar recommend, _or_ by using checkouts
<cody-somerville> and will that setting get pushed to launchpad?
<rockstar> cody-somerville, no.
<rockstar> So everyone on your team would have to do that.
<rockstar> LarstiQ, ah, I was swapping revno and revid in my head.
<cody-somerville> :/
<rockstar> cody-somerville, your current workflow is not ideal.
<rockstar> cody-somerville, also make note that I'm doing a UbuntuDeveloperWeek session on using bzr and lp
<cody-somerville> neat
<cody-somerville> I'll be there
<fta> [16:04] <ripps> It's for fta's ppa <=== hm, nice, my ppa is now signed; thanks guys!
<rockstar> fta, :)
<DTee> Hi
<DTee> I am wondering if someone can help me
<rockstar> DTee, what can I help you with?
<DTee> May I PM you rockstar?
<rockstar> DTee, well, yes, but if it's something that might help someone else, then it's best to keep it in channel.
<DTee> Not paticularly
<DTee> its relating to a project for my Dissertation
<DTee> nothing technical
<spitfire_> hey.
<spitfire_> I've setup this PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mieszkoslusarczyk/+archive/ppa/
<spitfire_> and synaptic can't get packages index.
<spitfire_> Anyone does know why this might happen?
<rockstar> spitfire_, have you updated your package list?
<spitfire_> Yes.
<spitfire_> and it tells itcouldn't download some index files.
<spitfire_> But as you can see, everythings there.
<spitfire_> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/mieszkoslusarczyk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<bigjools> spitfire_: use http://ppa.launchpad.net/mieszkoslusarczyk/ubuntu/ for now
<spitfire_> and:
<spitfire_> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/mieszkoslusarczyk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found
<spitfire_> bigjools:
<spitfire_> how?
<bigjools> it's because you're using edge and we're changing the URLs
<spitfire_> I added entry suggested on my ppa's page
<spitfire_> oh
<bigjools> spitfire_: use the one I just said
<spitfire_> oh
<spitfire_> there was additional /ppa
<spitfire_> :)
<bigjools> yep - it's in advance of us doing multiple PPAs per user
<spitfire_> mutiple?
<spitfire_> Is it possible
<bigjools> in the future!
<spitfire_> I thought only through another team.
<spitfire_> ok
<bigjools> we need to fix the URLs first
<spitfire_> bigjools: do you know anything about gpg keys that launchpad is adding to ppa's?
<bigjools> yes, what do you need to know?
<spitfire_> Is it done automatically?
<bigjools> yes
<spitfire_> Does it use the key I supplied?
<bigjools> no, Launchpad generates one
<spitfire_> Or is it generated in some way?
<spitfire_> oh
<spitfire_> can I change it to mine afterwards?
<bigjools> it puts it on keyservers, so you can sign it with your own if you want
<bigjools> no you can't change it
<spitfire_> ok
<spitfire_> bigjools: and one stupid question: how do I sign it when it's there?
<bigjools> spitfire_: import the key from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<spitfire_> ok
<bigjools> and use your favourite gpg app
<spitfire_> and?
<spitfire_> so i sign the key and?
<bigjools> upload your key to the keyserver
<spitfire_> I know only how to get it
<spitfire_> ok.
<bigjools> then you get a web of trust
<bigjools> anyone who trusts your key will trust the one LP generated for you
<spitfire_> ;)
<spitfire_> It's great that it's possible now.
<spitfire_> I thought they'll stay unauthenticated forever.
<maxb> Fun with rrdtool: http://red-bean.com/~maxb/ppa-keys.png
<mwhudson> maxb: :)
<mwhudson> from which you can probably deduce something about the rng we're using ...
 * wgrant points out that anybody recommending signing PPA keys must impress upon the owners that they verify the downloaded key's fingerprint against the one they can see on Launchpad via HTTPS.
#launchpad 2009-01-20
<luke-jr> issues?
<vadi2> I think loggerhead died, unless it's known.
<spm> something just hit hard - fixing atm
<vadi2> spm: seems it's alive, thanks much
<brunoqc> good job !
<luke-jr> btw, how can I delete a "series"?
<spm> luke-jr: send in a question via answers
<luke-jr> meh
<luke-jr> too lazy :þ
<spm> luke-jr: I think you'd agree that deleting stuff just cause some anon person on irc asked for it, would be a Bad Thing(tm) :-)
<luke-jr> ☺
<luke-jr> I'd agree that there should be a delete button
<wgrant> Bug #2141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2141 in launchpad-registry "Please allow users to remove series in products" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<spm> wgrant: did you know that # from memory? ;-)
<wgrant> spm: Unfortunately.
<wgrant> maxb: Your key count script seems dead...
<luke-jr> wgrant: wtf is Triaged?
<wgrant> luke-jr: Confirmed by a developer to be a problem and on the radar.
<luke-jr> uh, this is different from Confirmed?
<luke-jr> XD
<wgrant> Yes, it's a privileged status.
 * luke-jr goes through all his bugs and makes them Triaged
<wgrant> Only developers can set them to be Triaged.
<luke-jr> I see, but I'm the driver
<wgrant> That too.
<wgrant> Actually, it's the bug supervisor that can do it.
<wgrant> But driver might work too.
<luke-jr> well, I think I'm *everythign* on this project..
<wgrant> That's a good way to be.
<luke-jr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/yandere/+bugs
<luke-jr> #ArmaTWGeTRON if you want to try the game :þ
<maxb> ugh, so it is
<maxb> wgrant: 'Error handling request. Exception raised: Invalid_argument("Too many responses")'
<wgrant> Haha.
<maxb> oh well. it gave a decent estimate on the end time before it imploded
<wgrant> I don't think the rate is likely to change much, so it should be quite accurate.
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: noodles775 | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
 * wgrant gives lp-bzr an excellent developer response mark.
<thumper> wgrant: ta
<wgrant> thumper: Why do branches not get automatically marked as merged when their merge proposal does? I have to go and poke the owner of the branch to mark them as merged to get them off my lists...
<thumper> wgrant: they do
<thumper> now
<wgrant> They do not. The merge proposal gets closed.
<wgrant> But the branch status doesn't change.
<thumper> wgrant: the scanner marks them as merged when it notices
<noodles775> My branches are being changed automatically... not sure what could be different...
<thumper> wgrant: when the target branch is updated, the scanner marks the proposal and source branches as merged
<wgrant> thumper: The scanner didn't pick up a merge revision, but it did close the merge proposal. But not the branch.
<thumper> wgrant: if the tip of the source branch isn't in the target branch, it isn't marked
<thumper> wgrant: you may have merged "not quite all" the revisions
<wgrant> thumper: The branches hadn't diverged (the second branch only existed because the original branch was corrupt due to a bug in 1.6 stacking), so I pulled into the fixed main branch.
<wgrant> So the tip was definitely there.
<wgrant> It was the tip of the new branch.
<thumper> heh
<thumper> you hit a special case
<wgrant> I thought so.
<thumper> if the tip revisions are the same
<thumper> then it wasn't merged
<thumper> it IS the same branch
<wgrant> But the merge proposal was closed...
 * thumper shrugs
<thumper> sorry
<thumper> it uses two slightly different code paths
<thumper> FTW
<wgrant> Ewww. That would explain it.
<thumper> :-|
<wgrant> Is there a bug on that?
<thumper> wgrant: well, the bug would only change it so the mp wasn't marked as merged
<thumper> because you didn't really
<thumper> you just overrode the target
<thumper> I'm actually surprised that it did change the merge proposal
<thumper> because I though that it didn't
<wgrant> How odd.
<thumper> and the two code paths differ only in one works on the merge proposal, and the other works on the branch
<thumper> you could look at the proposal to see who recorded the merge
<thumper> if it was the scanner it won't be shown
<thumper> if it was a person, it will be
<wgrant> thumper: I don't have mail about that change, and only the proposer and approver are listed.
<thumper> hmm, certainly sounds like the scanner tweaked it
<wgrant> That's what I thought.
<thumper> wgrant: if the source branch is a series branch, it doesn't get marked as merged
<thumper> wgrant: I just read the code (that I wrote)
<wgrant> thumper: Neither was a series branch.
<thumper> wgrant: this is to avoid series branches dropping off listings where they should be there
<wgrant> Of course.
<thumper> wgrant: got a reference for me?
<wgrant> ~mgiuca/ivle/storm -> ~ivle-dev/ivle/storm
 * thumper looks
<thumper> wgrant: very weird
<wgrant> That's what mgiuca said.
<thumper> wgrant: nope I was wrong
<thumper> wgrant: they are two different code paths
<thumper> wgrant: and
<thumper> # If the tip revisions are the same, then it is the same
<thumper>                 # branch, not one merged into the other.
<thumper> the merge proposal check doesn't check this
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Why should that be special-cased?
<wgrant> Shouldn't it just check if the source tip is in the destination?
<thumper> wgrant: because ...
<thumper> wgrant: the scanner checks all branches against each other, not just those attached with merge proposals
<thumper> wgrant: say you branch mine
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<thumper> and push it to launchpad before doing any work
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> I see.
<thumper> it would be marked as merged when it clearly isn't
<wgrant> I didn't realise it checked everything.
<thumper> special majik
<thumper> for projects that don't use merge proposals
<wgrant> I haven't used lp-bzr much for a couple of years.
<thumper> it is much better now than it was two years ago :)
<wgrant> I can tell.
<wgrant> So... can I make an arbitrary branch vanish silently by checking it out at tip-1, pushing it to a project, setting it as a series branch, then merging the remaining revision in?
<wgrant> Or does it only scan series branches within a branch target?
<savvas> is it possible to edit some comments of a bug report? (they contain personal information and the user asked for them to be removed)
<bigjools> savvas: file a question and someone can take a look
<savvas> alrighty
<savvas> er.. bigjools, on answerts.launchpad.net/launchpad or soyuz ?
<savvas> *answers
<wgrant> +register-merge asks me for keywords indicating the type of review I am performing... am I not requesting a review on that page?
<bigjools> savvas: launchpad
<bigjools> all questions should go there anyway
<savvas> ok thanks
<wgrant> al-maisan: SQL queries are sufficient to get a bug made private?
<al-maisan> wgrant: apparently :)
<wgrant> al-maisan: Yet much of the dev documentation and DB patches therein are not...
<al-maisan> wgrant: consistency is always difficult to achieve :)
<wgrant> al-maisan: Apparently :(
<mrevell> thekorn: pingaling
<thekorn> mrevell, pongalong
<mrevell> :)
<jpds> cprov: Can you please look into: http://tinyurl.com/98sx65 - when you have some time? The build fails with: "Build killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity"
<jpds> ...not sure what to do about it.
<wgrant> jpds: It's ardour, so it's scons, so it's the longest standing bug ever, so you need to run away. Now.
<jpds> wgrant: I did not know that.
<cprov> wgrant: right, what's the cause of this issue ?
<wgrant> cprov: We have no idea.
<vadi2> I'm having some trouble breaking a lock on bzr - it is not breaking: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/100523/
<wgrant> But it is one of the more infamous build failures.
<wgrant> I don't know an awful lot about it, however.
<cprov> wgrant: is there bug filed about it ?
<vadi2> ignore that, I got it working with a different url
<wgrant> cprov: Hmm, it seems that the relevant scons-breaking launchpad-buildd bug was fixed on production a few days ago.
<wgrant> But, that seems to not be the usual FTBFS issue, now I look into the log.
 * Nafallo ponders if he didn't file a bug about that in dapper or so...
<wgrant> Just another scons issue.
<Nafallo> against linxdcpp iirc
<Nafallo> wgrant: does that sound right? ^
<wgrant> Nafallo: Possibly. The bug I found about the issue is bug #87077.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 87077 in scons "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<theseinfeld> hey guys, what or where is a documentation describing the purpose of bug-supervisor and security contact
<jpds> wgrant: ardour built fine in my pbuilder for the record.
<wgrant> jpds: That's the problem.
<kiko-phone> mrevell, see theseinfeld's question?
<mrevell> hey theseinfeld
<mrevell> thanks ki
<mrevell> thanks kiko-phone
<kiko-phone> thanks xchat
<mrevell> theseinfeld: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/YourProject#Bug%20supervisors%20and%20security%20contacts
<mrevell> theseinfeld: That should give you what you need. If not, let me know and I'll update it so that it gives you the info you need!
<theseinfeld> thank you mrevell
<mrevell> my pleasure theseinfeld
 * ScottK waves to barry.
<ScottK> o/
 * barry waves back to scottk
<spitfire_> hi
<noodles775> hi spitfire_ :)
<spitfire_> every time I want to send bug report with apport it says:
<spitfire_> "urlopen error The write operation timed out"
<spitfire_> is this a bug?
<spitfire_> My network isn't THAT slow
<spitfire_> Ok it is slow, but I'm not running any torrent, or any application that is up/downloading.
<spitfire_> Besides xchat and pidgin
 * noodles775 tries to find out...
<intellectronica> everyone: ubuntu bug tracking session as part of the developer week in #ubuntu-classroom in 10m if anyone wants to join and help (or just cheer)
<spitfire_> noodles775: So I'm using t-dsl
<spitfire_> 87 kBit/s upstream
<spitfire_> 406 kBit/s downstream
<spitfire_> it is slow.
<spitfire_> But a ~200kb bug report shouldn't be too much...
<noodles775> Hi spitfire_, that is slow, but apparently it's a know bug... allenap can you confirm?
<spitfire_> yes, I just found it:LP
<noodles775> spitfire_: great
<spitfire_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noodles775> That's the one...
<spitfire_> it is confirmed already
<allenap> spitfire_: You beat me to it :)
<spitfire_> ?
<spitfire_> allenap: ?
<allenap> spitfire_: I was looking for that bug, see noodles775 message above.
<spitfire_> oh
<thekorn> it would be greate if someone from the launchpad team could comment on this bug
<spitfire_> yeah
<spitfire_> it's pretty important for testing.
<thekorn> great, even
<noodles775> allenap: do you know if anyone's working on it, or able to comment?
<noodles775> (sorry if you're not the right person... your name was given to me ;) )
<allenap> noodles775: I think flacoste would be the man to ask.
<noodles775> ah, thanks allenap.
<noodles775> flacoste: do you know if anyone is able to comment on bug 314212?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<flacoste> noodles775: looking
<noodles775> thanks flacoste
<flacoste> noodles775: is it possible to get the error page returned?
<flacoste> noodles775: because +storeblob doesn't look like it's failing in our daily reports, might be the proxy in front of it
<noodles775> spitfire_ ^^^^^
<spitfire_> ok
<spitfire_> noodles775: But if it ain't my fault I'm not interested :P
<spitfire_> Just waiting for the fix;)
<noodles775> spitfire_: ;)
<noodles775> spitfire_: if you've time, it'd be great if you could update the bug with a comment of the exact error (whether it's an apache error page etc... see flacoste's comment at the end of the bug)
<spitfire_> ok
<spitfire_> noodles775: but what should i do to check, what is the problem?
<noodles775> spitfire_: that's the issue, trying to figure out exactly where the problem is. If you are able to get the app you were using to crash again, attempt to send the report, and then perhaps do a screenshot of the exact error, that'd be worth gold!
<spitfire_> noodles775: it's already there: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20931834/Screenshot.png
<spitfire_> Attached to one of the comments.
<spitfire_> I saw nothing else.
<noodles775> ah, sorry spitfire_ ... didn't see that.
<spitfire_> noodles775: and it's only symptom.
<spitfire_> Not the source of rthe problem
<noodles775> spitfire_: yes, I was hoping that it might have been a bit more descriptive :/ (ie. telling us the url it was trying to open)
<spitfire_> flacoste: Can you toll me how can I investigate this problem?
<spitfire_> *tell
<flacoste> spitfire_: you need to get at the content of the error
<flacoste> spitfire_: i don't know apport, so not really sure how you would do that
<spitfire_> ok
<spitfire_> oh
<spitfire_> it's in /var/log
<spitfire_> how obvious:P
<flacoste> lol
<spitfire_> yeah lol2
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact:  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<spitfire_> flacoste: but they seem useless
<spitfire_> these logs
<spitfire_> They only list which reports did apport try to send.
<flacoste> ok
<spitfire_> But I've attachec them anyway
<flacoste> BjornT_ is trying to reproduce
<flacoste> on small files, it works everytime
<flacoste> he's now trying with large ones
<spitfire_> flacoste: what?
<spitfire_> Sendeing?
<spitfire_> It doesn't for me.
<flacoste> spitfire_: how big are your files?
<spitfire_> I can't send a 50kb file:/
<spitfire_> 59/2 kb
<spitfire_> *59,2
<spitfire_> all reports are in /var/crash
<flacoste> BjornT_: ^^^
<spitfire_> flacoste: every file stores a small and full dump
<spitfire_> (Some are small enough, to not have small one)
<spitfire_> double clicking them opens them in apport
<spitfire_> so you can send them;)
<spitfire_> BjornT_: ^^
<BjornT_> spitfire_: could you send one of the reports you can't upload to me? (either send it to bjorn at canonical.com, attach it to the bug report, or put it somewhere else)
<spitfire_> BjornT: attached to bug report
<BjornT> thanks
<furicle> Question - is there some way to get hits/traffic/downloads info on packages hosted on launchpad - either as team member or not?
<salgado> furicle, no, but we're working on it
<BjornT> spitfire_: no luck reproducing the problem :( i've tried more than 10 times with your crash report; works every time for me
<BjornT> spitfire_: it could be that it's something between you and our server that is triggering the problem, but i don't have any good ideas for testing that theory
<BjornT> spitfire_: when you get the upload error from apport. is it in the beginning or at the end of the upload? (i.e., is the progress bar at the beginning or end)
<BjornT> spitfire_: or is it different each time?
<spitfire_> BjornT: sometimes at the start (1/10) sometimes at the end 93/4)
<spitfire_> *3/4
<spitfire_> bigger files stop at 1/10
<spitfire_> BjornT: maybe I should try traceroute or ping?
<spitfire_> But on what server?
<flacoste> spitfire_: any chance you are using a proxy server?
<spitfire_> flacoste: nope
<spitfire_> flacoste: http://pastebin.ca/1313704
<spitfire_> ^^omitted my ip
<spitfire_> this is result of tracepath on launchpad.net's ip
<flacoste> hmm, i'm not seeing anything anormal there
<ScottK> Once a PPA is signed, are existing binaries signed or do I need to reupload?
<maxb> I think you need to upload one thing per distroseries
<spitfire_> ScottK: THEY'RE SIGNED WITH YOUR KEY
<ScottK> spitfire_: No they aren't.
<spitfire_> the one for PPA is autogenerated
<spitfire_> ScottK: they are
<spitfire_> otherwise they would be rejected:P
<ScottK> Clarify what you mean by 'MY' key then.
<spitfire_> By launchpad.
<ScottK> You've certainly got no private key of mine.
<spitfire_> ScottK: gpg --list-keys
<spitfire_> they're signet with PUBLIC
<spitfire_> key
<spitfire_> just like your emails
<spitfire_> (if you use gpg)
<spitfire_> *signed
<spitfire_> ScottK: AFAIK you can sign key generated by launchpad with your key.
<spitfire_> Didn't try that yet, my PPA hasn't got a key yet.
<maxb> spitfire_: I think you've answered about three different questions that ScottK didn't ask, but not the one he did. :-)
<ScottK> Right.  Not the question I asked.
 * ScottK uses emperical methods
<spitfire_> ScottK: you don't need to reupload:)
<spitfire_> :P
<spitfire_> If that was the question:D
<ScottK> That was the question and that's not what I'm seeing.
<ScottK> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ScottK> Nevermind
<ScottK> Wrong test
<maxb> I distinctly remember reading that signatures will _not_ be backpopulated.
<maxb> The only open question is whether you need only upload one package, or one per distroseries, to make the generation happen
<ScottK> It'd be handy if the PPA instructions didn't just say PPAs are unsigned, oh well.
<maxb> Most PPAs are still unsigned at this point. :-)
<ScottK> Looks like the release file is in fact signed.
<yml> hello
<yml> I have a branch on launchpad (bzr branch lp:~yml/+junk/django-geotagging) and a project which is django-geotagging.
<yml> I would like to know what should be done to make the first the "trunk" branch of the second.
<yml> should I create a team first ?
<maxb> I think that is only necessary if you want to share write-access to the branch
<maxb> I think you can do what you want by just visiting your branch's page, and clicking the tiny little pen icon on a yellow circle, next to the ~yml/+junk/django-geotagging heading
<yml> maxb: I am going to put my glasses to click on this tiny little icon.
<maxb> :-)
<yml> in fact they are five icons like the one you describe
<maxb> yml: yes, there are. You need the one next to the branch's name heading, as I said
<yml> maxb: thank you this is now done
<maxb> np
<yml> my next question is about django-geotagging
<yml> pardon me wrong paste
<yml> ﻿my next question is about : what are series ?
<LarstiQ> yml: development series
<LarstiQ> yml: consider samba3 and samba4
<LarstiQ> yml: or in more general, a stable series to do point releases from, and a development series to do active development on
<yml> LarstiQ: They can be seen as the branch in SVN, right ?
<LarstiQ> yml: it's more conceptual
<LarstiQ> yml: you can see it as the concept behind a set of branches governing the work on those
<yml> I see
<LarstiQ> yml: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<yml> so I have my main branch where I am going to work : lp:dango-geotagging
<yml> if some other people want to work on django-geotagging they can create branch
<LarstiQ> yes
<yml> and I could pull from their branch in order to beneficiate from there improvement
<yml> this is done locally on my computer
<yml> Then I push the changes I accept into trunk on launchpad
<LarstiQ> yml: yes (though you'd likely need merge instead of pull)
<LarstiQ> yml: yup
<yml> LarstiQ: yes thank you
<yml> I am looking forward testing this workflow
<yml> Thank you for your help
<LarstiQ> np
<aleksr88> hey, is there anyone who could answer a newbie question about package creation/modification?
<aleksr88> please?
<mwhudson> aleksr88: not sure what you mean, but you're probably in the wrong place...
<aleksr88> mwhudson
<aleksr88> it has to do with uploading it to ppa in launchpad
<spitfire_> aleksr88: so?
<mwhudson> aleksr88: you have seen  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA ?
<aleksr88> spitfire_: basically, i pulled a source package from the ubuntu repositories, and i applied a small patch i needed for it to work in our environment, and i was wondering what needs to be done to change the version of the package so that it reflects that is a custom version
<spitfire_> devscripts
<spitfire_> nad then look at: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<spitfire_> and READ it carefully.
<aleksr88> okay, thanks
<spitfire_> aleksr88: and also read man devscripts ;)
<ia> hello. i've just read help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA. could anybody clarify, please, some moment. uploading new upstream version(but without my own any changes) of app, is not welcome, even this app exists in official Debian/Ubuntu repo, but have out-of-dated version, right? for example, in Ubuntu's repo exist app-1.1, but in mainstream latest stable version - app-3.0. if i take app-3.0 tarball, make correct deb package(but initial release only without any p
<ia> atches), and would like to share it with others, should i upload it in ppa?
<mwhudson> ia: that sounds reasonable enough to me
<mwhudson> ia: for example, python2.6 is available in a ppa for intrepid
<ScottK> ia: It'd be more generally useful to get it updated in the Ubuntu archive
<ia> ScottK: "Ubuntu archive" - do you mean to find some sponsor, which will upload packages right into ubuntu repos?
<ScottK> ia: Yes.
<spitfire_> Anyone here uses "giver"?
#launchpad 2009-01-21
<wgrant> Is there ever going to be a way to get bugmail for one project to go to a different email address (say, my work one)? Only mailing lists seem to have that feature now...
<wgrant> The same applies to lp-bzr mail.
<wgrant> And probably all other Launchpad mail.
<aleksr88> \exit
<aleksr88> \exit
<aleksr88> \quit
 * Ursinha looks at beuno 
<Ursinha> "The whole thing looks inconsistent and needs a good beuno-bashing."
<wgrant> Yes.
<Ursinha> as seen on bug 319430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319430 in launchpad "Project homes for each application differ greatly in style" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319430
<wgrant> I'm sure beuno can fix it all.
<Ursinha> wgrant, what do you think about the new frontpage in edge?
<Ursinha> my thought is that it improved a thousand %
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> That's what I told him a day or two ago.
<Ursinha> cool
<wgrant> It's much much better.
 * beuno pops in
<Ursinha> yay
<ScottK> The obviously findable link to starting a new project, etc. is good.
 * Ursinha hugs beuno 
<wgrant> ScottK: Yes. It was impossible before.
<beuno> ah, yes, we do need to fix the code home pages...
 * ScottK knows - has tried.
<beuno> Ursinha, :)
<beuno> wgrant, it's going to be hard to classify that bug of yours  ;)
<Ursinha> beuno, my boyfriend complained to me a week ago about how hard was to find stuff on that page
<beuno> you've made Ursinha's job harder  ;)
<wgrant> beuno: That's why I didn't do it myself.
<Ursinha> hahaha
<wgrant> beuno: I think +code-index is the one that *doesn't* need fixing.
<beuno> Ursinha, tell him to become a beta tester  ;)
<Ursinha> beuno, he refuses to use bazaar
<beuno> Ursinha, use your charms!
<Ursinha> so he says that while lp doesn't have git support, he won't use it
<Ursinha> :)
<mwhudson> one of the things about the application home pages is that most of the launchpad developers never look at them
<wgrant> Impressive.
<mwhudson> (i certainly don't)
<wgrant> mwhudson: I don't mean the home pages, I mean the project pages.
<beuno> wgrant, tell you what, I'll assign that bug to me, and mark it as invalid when I filed bugs for each individual page. Sound good?
<mwhudson> oh right
<wgrant> beuno: Sure.
<mwhudson> the bugs one could use whacking with a stick, for sure
<ScottK> BTW, the icon for mysql is missing off the favorites project list on edge, at least in Konqueror.
<wgrant> ScottK: WFM
<beuno> works here too
<wgrant> (Firefox 3.1, that is)
<xxploit_> question, im new to launchpad, I signed up and with threw all the steps for creating a personal ppa. And to test it I uploaded a package. My questions is what happens after successfully uploading the packages? Should I see them in my ppa or does it take some time. Basically I just wanted to compile the latest versions of software and put them on my personal ppa.
<ScottK> Works for me in Firefox, not in Konqueror.
<beuno> ScottK, that is *very* weird
<mwhudson> xxploit_: it takes some time
<beuno> ScottK, can you control + f5?
<mwhudson> xxploit_: i think you should get some email as the various steps happen
<mwhudson> (not sure though)
<ScottK> What does that do, I'll do the Konqueror equivalent.
<beuno> ScottK, force reload
<mwhudson> reload ignoring browser cache
 * wgrant doesn't like +requestmerge very much.
<wgrant> (on a branch, that is, not a person)
<ScottK> Still the same.
<beuno> ScottK, and that's just the MySQL icon?
<beuno> try loading: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/15320287/favicon.ico
<ScottK> Yep.  The rest is fine.
<wgrant> (by that I of course mean +register-merge)
<ScottK> beuno: Works.
<beuno> ScottK, and the home page now?
 * ScottK tries
<ScottK> Same
<ScottK> i.e. not working
<ScottK> beuno: All the rest are .png.  That's the only .ico file.
<thumper> wgrant: how would you change it?
<Ursinha> thumper, nice question
<wgrant> thumper: AFAICT, nothing on Launchpad other than the target branch selector there refers to branches by their title, and that doesn't even give the URL. It asks me for keywords describing the type of review I'm performing, when I'm requesting a review, not performing one...
<thumper> wgrant: ah, I noticed that too the other day
<thumper> wgrant: how about I change it to use lp:foo ?
<wgrant> The default for Target Branch, IMO, should be a linkified lp:<project>. The only problem with that is you'd have to clock on the button itself, not the text like you do now.
<wgrant> s/clock/click/
<thumper> wgrant: that is why it isn't linkified now
<thumper> wgrant: the help text needs some work
<wgrant> thumper: (o) Development focus (_lp:<project>_)?
<thumper> what if it isn't the dev focus?
<wgrant> I can't see the template, so I didn't know it would show anything else.
<thumper> :)
<wgrant> What else does it show? Series branches?
<thumper> wgrant: it shows other branches you've targetted before
<wgrant> thumper: Ah. Hmmm.
<wgrant> Branch/+merges also lies. I presume it means that there are no open merge proposals in Launchpad.
<wgrant> Because there are both closed merge proposals and other merges in the branch.
<thumper> wgrant: branch +merges isn't a good page
<wgrant> thumper: Right.
<wgrant> Should branches really be visible outside code.launchpad.net? They have the Code tab selected regardless of the domain (which looks odd), but the second layer of tabs doesn't work highlight properly on non-code domains (because it's using +index rather than +code-index, I presume). It's a bit strange to click on a deselected tab and get to the same page but at a different URL and with the tab selected.
 * rockstar reads backchat
<wgrant> (and no, "you constructed the URL, so it's your problem" isn't a valid response, as nobody in their right mind clicks around Launchpad)
<rockstar> wgrant, I think there's a bug for that.
<wgrant> You also get the same issue if you access the wrong +index for a domain on any object, and although that shouldn't be possible you do have to really try.
<wgrant> Do the different domains serve any purpose other than selecting the +index? The other views don't seem restricted to domains like they should be, and it would make for nicer URLs.
<rockstar> wgrant, not that I know of.
<spm> fwiw and pleading ignorance of history: some are used to select different banks of servers - helps avoid a single funnel, as it were, in the incoming-processing flow
<spm> ie can lose the app server funnel, without clobbering codebrowse - so to speak
<wgrant> Ahh.
<spm> that may be happenstance vs design btw ;-)
<rockstar> spm, good point
 * rockstar thinks them LOSAs is so s-m-a-r-t
<spm> rockstar: heh. hardly. experienced. been designing systems both less and far more complex than LP since the mid to late 90's. :-)
<rockstar> wgrant, what would you like to see in the +merges page?  A table showing all the open reviews, like https://edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/+requestedreviews
<wgrant> rockstar: Sorry, something is making my laptop swap very heavily, so it'll take a while...
<wgrant> But I can probably predict how many branches I can see on there, given that I'm not in ~launchpad.
<rockstar> wgrant, you can't blame Launchpad for that one.
<rockstar> wgrant, I work on all sorts of projects on Launchpad.  See my profile page.  :)
<wgrant> rockstar: So I see. I'd forgotten about Entertainer.
<wgrant> Something like that, yes.
<wgrant> And not a blatantly incorrect assertion like it gives for projects with no open proposals now.
<rockstar> wgrant, great.  It's pretty simple to comply with that request.
<xxploit__> im having a problem when uploading files the launchpad for ppa. My connection gets reset and it brings down my net connection for a few seconds.I was only successfully upload the files once after many, many failed attempts and now its failling again, any help?
<spm> xxploit__: ??? if your net connection (i assume you mean like adsl etc) is going down, I'd suggest you have cause and effect back-to-front.
<wgrant> rockstar: Sounds good.
<wgrant> rockstar: Another thing... I seem to be trapped in a merge proposal page. How do I get out?
<rockstar> wgrant, where?  I'm interested in seeing this.
<wgrant> I can get to various user pages and the target branch, but there is no breadcrumb for the source branch.
<wgrant> On ~path/to/branch/+merge/X
<xxploit__> spm: dsl...it only goes down when trying to upload files to launchpad...says connection reset by peer and then brings down my net connection for like 5-10 seconds after dput returns the connection error. But it does upload like the changes etc...it fails when uploading the 4mb source tgz archive
<wgrant> xxploit__: That's a problem with your Internet connection, I'm afraid.
<rockstar> wgrant, on the merge proposal index page itself, there should be a "Target branch: " link
<wgrant> rockstar: I know, but I want the source branch.
<xxploit__> wgrant: i dont think its my net..i mean im completely fine till trying to upload these files...I do notice that when uploading it's using basically more bandwidth than I have...is there a way to limit the uploads bandwidth when using dput?
<spm> xxploit__: the simple test - try and upload large files elsewhere.
<wgrant> rockstar: For example, if I'm at https://edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/+requestedreviews and a click on the first review, I get to the merge proposal page. From there I can't actually look at the branch that's proposed for merging.
<rockstar> wgrant, ah, good point.
 * wgrant wishes there was a way to create accounts on staging.
<ScottK> beuno
<ScottK> Did you look at the .ico thing for mysql?
<wgrant> Thankyou Launchpad for the ultra-descriptive greying-out of my review line, and the similarly descriptive non-semantic CSS class: 'greylink'
<beuno> ScottK, not really. I assumed konqueror doesn't like .ico files
<ScottK> beuno: So how does it get fixed?
<beuno> ScottK, report a bug to konqueror?  MySQL chose to use that type of file, which is valid, so we can't really do anything about it
<wgrant> rockstar: Is there documentation merge proposals somewhere? The review stuff is rather confusing.
<rockstar> wgrant, I'm all ears to what is confusing you.
<ScottK> beuno: So supporting Konqueror isn't a Launchpad goal then?
<beuno> ok, it's waaay past my bed time
<beuno> ScottK, sure it is. Just not it's bugs.
<rockstar> wgrant, also, beuno and I are hosting a UDW session all on this.
<beuno> yeah!  Friday!
<wgrant> rockstar: Why do I have a [Review] link rather than an edit icon if I haven't reviewed yet? Why, when a proposal has a review request for both myself and one of my teams, do I sometimes get [Review] links for both and sometimes only one? Why is one of the reviewers sometimes grey?
 * beuno goes to bed
<beuno> night everyone
<wgrant> Night beuno.
<Ursinha> wgrant, why do you need accounts on staging?
<Ursinha> besides yours, I mean
<rockstar> wgrant, the person who could tell you why that "phantom" review link is there just went to bed.
<rockstar> wgrant, Ursinha is your staging account pimp.
<wgrant> Ursinha: I want to see how the merge proposal stuff works, and it's hard to do that with only one account - I presume it behaves quite differently depending on whether you have write access to the target branch or not.
<rockstar> wgrant, the grey review link is only ever you.
<rockstar> I think the idea is that you can always vote of you want, but that doesn't mean anyone would care.
<wgrant> rockstar: Ah, I see...
<wgrant> I still don't see why I don't get a review link for a team I'm a member of if I'm there as well. Is that so I can't vote twice?
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> i'm reviewing a merge proposal, but i have no idea how to merge that
<nxvl> i change the status to Approved
<wgrant> You have to merge it manually using bzr, I believe.
<nxvl> is something else i need to do to merge the new branch into the project one?
<Ursinha> rockstar, ^
<nxvl> as in bzr merge lp:proposed_branch ?
<rockstar> nxvl, word up
<nxvl> that will take the changes, but push that as if i did those
 * rockstar is trying to shop for a car while griefing in #launchpad
<nxvl> so there is no way of doing that using the interface?
<Ursinha> wgrant, the problems with having an account created on staging are: it will vanish in hours, since staging is constantly being replicated from production and you won't get the emails it generates
 * Ursinha needs to rest
<rockstar> nxvl, yeah, the review is strictly for peer review (surprise), not the actual merging.
<nxvl> rockstar: ok, thank you
<rockstar> nxvl, I REALLY don't want any automated merging for my branches.  That would be scary.
<wgrant> Ursinha: I know of both of those issues, yes.
<nxvl> rockstar: it should have a magic botton saying "merge it"
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> ok
<wgrant> rockstar: How does LP use PQM? Manually submitting branches after they're approved, rather than having it watch for Approved merge proposals?
<wgrant> Ursinha: Ideally the staging registration page would have a 'yes, seriously send me the registration email' checkbox. Then all would be solved.
<Ursinha> not all
<Ursinha> you won't receive the other mails lp generates as well
<rockstar> nxvl, that will be a possibility, although I think there are better way to do it.
<rockstar> nxvl, PQM maybe.
<wgrant> Ursinha: I know. But being able to create accounts is better than nothing.
<wgrant> I guess all of this becomes a lot less import when we can have our own launchpad.dev.
<rockstar> wgrant, this has been discussed, and is on our radar.
<Ursinha> as rockstar said :)
<wgrant> s/import/important/
<spm> wgrant: that selective sending of emails would be a nightmare to manage. And the risks of flooding people if it goes wrong? Yuk.
<wgrant> rockstar: OK, thanks.
<wgrant> spm: Indeed, but I don't have to think that far.
<spm> wgrant: :-)
<rockstar> wgrant, PQM doesn't currently use PQM.  I'm going to be exposing some more functionality in the API to work with something like PQM.
<thumper> rockstar: we didn't talk about that
<thumper> rockstar: shall we now?
<rockstar> thumper, I'm in a coffee shop right now.
<rockstar> thumper, although if you want to do it in IRC, we can.
<thumper> irc it is then
<wgrant> rockstar: You mean PQM doesn't use merge proposals?
<wgrant> I thought I saw merge proposals exposed in the API recently.
<rockstar> wgrant, no.
<rockstar> wgrant, they are read only, and still a bit lean on features.
<wgrant> rockstar: That I knew, but I don't see how read-onlyness affects a merge bot.
<rockstar> wgrant, well, it's more the "lean on features" that's limiting it.
<rockstar> wgrant, also, PQM is crap.
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> I've never dared to go near it.
<wgrant> sinzui: Sorry about bug #319431; I presumed that was the real fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319431 in launchpad-registry "Replacement of private team links in r7581 looks bad and leaks information" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319431
<thumper> I have, and I bare the scars
<MFen> i'm almost positive that last time i did a dput i did not have to do anything special for an intrepid build on my ppa to happen
<MFen> yet this time it only built for hardy
<MFen> wassupwiththat?
<lifeless> you have to upload for each distro
<lifeless> at the moment
<MFen> is that a recent change?
<MFen> i don't even know how.. last time i uploaded i only made one entry in .dput.cf and everything worked fine
<lifeless> it's not a change
<MFen> how do i do that, then?
<lifeless> edit the target, build the source, upload
<MFen> grep -r target == nothing. only thing i can see is my changelog had intrepid on the first line last time, now it has hardy
<MFen> but i remember somebody telling me that didn't matter
<lifeless> whoever told you that may not have been talking about ppas
<wgrant> The changelog is what matters.
<wgrant> Well, the field in the .changes file, but that's generated from the changelog.
<MFen> right
<MFen> so i need to 1) edit changelog to say "hardy", debuild -S, dput, then 2) edit changelog to say "intrepid", debuild -S, dput
<MFen> or can i skip some of those steps
<wgrant> You can, in most cases, copy the source and binaries from hardy to intrepid.
<wgrant> But if you do upload twice, they need to have different version numbers.
<MFen> oh right. i copied them last time
<MFen> ah man. gotta put that in my releasing-guide
<MFen> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> MFen: np
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could it be that .diff.gz attachments are now unzipped when I download them?
<oldman> Q: is there any markup supported on a launchpad project's details page?
<oldman> e.g., bold = *text* etc.
<BjornT> oldman: no, there isn't. the only thing we do is to linkify URLs and bug numbers
<oldman> BjornT: thanks, thought as much
<oldman> tis a shame as would be nice to bold text to match the existing *Maintainer*: x-team etc.
<balor> Is it possible to create a private repo on launchpad?  i.e. I've got my code in a public repo, but I'd like to have my thesis writeup private until I finish the thesis.
<dholbach> could it be that .diff.gz attachments are now unzipped when I download them?
<wgrant> dholbach: Link?
<dholbach> hum, I take it back
<dholbach> the one in 319082 was fine
<wgrant> There was a bug about that years ago.
<LarstiQ> dholbach: that is a common netscape behaviour
<dholbach> LarstiQ: I wasn't using netscape to download it but urllib
<wgrant> And bug #173096 is a later reincarnation, but it was fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173096 in malone "Misleading "Content-Encoding: gzip" header on downloads" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173096
<jpds> balor: You can create a local private Bazaar repo, but to my knowledge there are no private ones on LP.
<LarstiQ> dholbach: in that case, ho hum
<wgrant> jpds: There are, actually, but I'm not sure they're for public use.
<dholbach> ahhh!
<balor> jpds: Thanks.  I use a local repo.  But wanted to push my thesis onto LP, I won't if I can't make it private.
<jpds> wgrant: I know, which is why I didn't say it.
<dholbach> it's the new ubuntu-dev-tools (grab-attachments)
<jpds> dholbach: I didn't break anything, did I?
<dholbach> jpds: no idea yet :)
<LarstiQ> balor: I'm curious, what would you get out of lp in that case?
<LarstiQ> balor: would you want to use bugs support?
<LarstiQ> balor: or is it just a place to store one branch?
<balor> LarstiQ: I'd get to keep all my stuff in one place.  Backup. and access to it from anywhere in the Universe.
<balor> LarstiQ: And bugs would be great.
<balor> LarstiQ: Basically I trust lp more than my Uni :-P
<LarstiQ> balor: right, I use my own server for point 1 :)
<dholbach> jpds: I guess    attachment.data.open()    gives something unzipped
<oojah> Off site backups are extremely important for thesis work! :)
<balor> oojah: yeah :)
<LarstiQ> balor: I know there is a possibility to run your own Launchpad instance, but that is a bit too heavyweight for your usecase
<balor> LarstiQ: I, essentially, don't want to run my own server.
<balor> LarstiQ: But I'm moving towards that model.
 * LarstiQ nods
<jpds> dholbach: Maybe. I haven't tested it myself..
<LarstiQ> balor: you _could_ keep mailing off bundles and use an email account for backup
<balor> LarstiQ: I could.  It's just that I use lp for lots of other stuff.  So It'd be nice to have one place for everything.
 * LarstiQ nods
<balor> LarstiQ: But thanks for the good ideas.
<balor> I'm very aware that I'm asking for Canonical resources to make my life easier, and that it's pretty unreasonable.
<LarstiQ> I don't know what their stance is, and maybe it is possible to have something hidden like that (security bugs can be private at least), but imo the big problem is that one would want to keep launchpad.net for FLOSS projects
<balor> yeah
<LarstiQ> where hiding is a bad thing to do
<LarstiQ> balor: I don't suppose writing your thesis in the open is an option?
<balor> LarstiQ: Not really.
<tseliot> hi all, I've just used the "also affects project button" in a bug report and I have selected the wrong project (it should have been gnome-desktop instead of libgnome). Any ideas as to how I can change it?
<mrevell> tseliot: Mark it as invalid for that project.
<tseliot> mrevell: ok, thanks, I thought there was another way.
<mrevell> tseliot: Nah, that's the only way, really.
<tseliot> ok, np
<wgrant> mrevell: Can't one normally change the project, except in some circumstance that I forget but about which there is a bug?
<mpt> wgrant, mrevell, yes you can, unless it's linked upstream
<mpt> (linked to an external bug tracker, I mean)
<wgrant> mpt: Ah, yes, that was it. The project, or the bugtask itself?
<mpt> wgrant, I don't understand the question
<mpt> oh, now I do
<mpt> the bug itself.
<mpt> If a bug is filed under one project you can change that to another project, unless (a) the bug is linked to an external bug tracker for that project, or (b) the project is a distribution and the package has been specified.
<wgrant> mpt: I see...
<wgrant> Is there a good reason for either of those cases?
<mpt> wgrant, no, they're just bugs
<mpt> both reported
<wgrant> mpt: I guess if they're just UI difficulties they're going to be workaroundable some time today.
<wgrant> (bugtargets are now settable through the API, finally)
<mpt> Well, even if you use the API to change a bug's distribution while its package is set you might have fun
<wgrant> mpt: Indeed, it doesn't like it much.
<thekorn> I did not know that launchpad has 'private' branches,
<thekorn> will this ever go public, or is this for internal use only?
<jdstrand> hi! I'd like to be able to script approving and declining 'nominate for release' tasks (is that the right term?). I have some scripts that use the api, so I am not a total newbie (but still be gentle :), however perusing +apidoc, it is not clear how I can achieve this. Is it possible?
<thekorn> jdstrand, last time I checked managing nominations with the API was not possible
<thekorn> I think there is a bugreport about it
<jdstrand> well, that would explain it :)
<thekorn> bug 297458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297458 in malone "setting nominations on a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297458
<jdstrand> thekorn: thanks :)
<thekorn> intellectronica, thanks for adding task.transitionToTarget(), it works well in most cases,
<thekorn> but sometimes I get 505 errors like OOPS-1117S130
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1117S130
<intellectronica> thekorn: in what cases does it not work well
<thekorn> intellectronica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107795/
<intellectronica> thekorn: bummer, that's a bug. it happens when you try to move something that is targeted to a milestone (because then the milestone isn't valid anymore). the milestone should get cleared when you change the product. i'll fix that pronto
<intellectronica> thekorn: thanks for testing this!
<thekorn> hmm, it also fails when I use the web ui
<intellectronica> thekorn: really?!
<intellectronica> i was sure that is being taken care of by the web ui already
<intellectronica> thekorn: actually, it works fine for me through the web ui. the milestone gets cleared and you get a notification about it
<thekorn> intellectronica, OOPS-1117S135 when I try do to the same with the web ui
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1117S135
<thekorn> on staging
<intellectronica> thekorn: oh, presumably you are trying to do that on a bug task that doesn't exist (though that should not oops either - you should get some kind of informative message)
<intellectronica> in any case, that's a different bug
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> intellectronica, one other thing with transitiontoTarget(): unlike transitiontoStatus, task.target is not updated immediately
<thekorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107796/
<thekorn> don't know if this is a bug or intended behaviour
<intellectronica> thekorn: i think that requires some special handling in launchpadlib itself. let me check
<intellectronica> thekorn: b.t.w i've just landed bug attachment deletion through the api, so with that (and with transitionToTarget fixed) I think we've got everything we need to start porting bug helper to use the API exclusively?
<thekorn> intellectronica, wow, nice. yes this is correct
<thekorn> verry cool
<intellectronica> fantastic. let me know if you need help and how it's going
<thekorn> thanks, have to run now, bye
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: EdwinGrubbs  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<dragojevic_> danilos: are you available for a quick question?
<vadi21> "© 2004-2008" copyright notice needs an update
<danilos> dragojevic_: sure
<dragojevic_> oops sorry danilos, I was distracted for a minute
<dragojevic_> I work on Miro - and we are getting 2.0 ready for release. We'd like to get a mailing list of people who have helped us translate before -
<dragojevic_> I read the FAQ - but after all these years - we aren't 100% sure who the admin is to request it from the page
<dragojevic_> we did a huge amount of changes to the UI - so we really need another good round of translation and would like to ask past contributers for help.
<danilos> dragojevic_: right, so you either want to set up a translation team and a mailing list inviting all past contributors (you can go to each POFile inside Launchpad and look at the overview page to see a list of contributors), or you can contact them directly
<danilos> dragojevic_: eg. if you go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer/sr you can see all the contributors to that particular translation
<dragojevic_> Is there one group list for a direct contact?
<dragojevic_> I just get a link to what the person has done w/in Launchpad.  We are hoping for an email list.
<danilos> dragojevic_: no, you'd have to create that yourself, and I suggest you do that now so it's easier to cope with in the future (i.e. create something like miro-translator-announce team and invite all contributors to the team where you'd create a mailing list)
<dragojevic_> I see.
<dragojevic_> Thanks
<danilos> dragojevic_: for those who have not hidden their email addresses, you can likely see them in PO files as well (if you have translator-credits message in there)
<danilos> dragojevic_: for those who have, you'd have to use "Contact this user" on their personal profiles
<dragojevic_> ok.
<danilos> dragojevic_: (or use the previous alternative of adding them to a team with a mailing list in Launchpad)
<vadi2> loggerhead seems to be unavailable
<vadi2> (my bad, it's back now)
<edgimar> How does one post enhancement requests in launchpad?  It seems it can only handle bug reports.
<savvas> edgimar: it kind of goes to "wishlist" I think, a special team of bug triagers do that, but you can ask for it at #ubuntu-bugs
<Ursinha> edgimar, you can file a bug with your suggestions, and we triage it
<Ursinha> as wishlist
<edgimar> Ursinha: But how does this work for a regular project hosted on launchpad which isn't an official Ubuntu project?
<Ursinha> edgimar, oh, I understood that you want to make suggestions to launchpad itself, not for any projects on launchpad :)
<edgimar> How does it get converted to wishlist status in that case?  And why is there no way of the reporter being able to specify this?
<Ursinha> edgimar, well, you can do that, but it's not recommended
<edgimar> Ursinha: can do what?
<Ursinha> edgimar, yes
<Ursinha> edgimar, clicking in the arrow below Status
<Ursinha> but it's the team that would "fix" the bug's criteria to choose the Status
<edgimar> Ursinha: Ok - I see that you can modify the "Importance" (strange that it is considered an importance level) -- what do you mean about criteria to choose the status -- some kind of automatic status-selection based on criteria?
<Ursinha> edgimar, because the Status represents, erm, well, the status of the bug
<Ursinha> for instance
<Ursinha> the team is fixing it
<Ursinha> so they change it to In progress
<Ursinha> makes no sense to any other people to do that
<Ursinha> got it?
<Ursinha> guess I messed up a little
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> wishlist is at importance because there are bugs that are really improvements suggestions
<edgimar> Ursinha: Yes I see.  I was confused and thought you meant 'Importance" selection.  But either way, there is no 'automatic' selection of either importance or status, right?
<Ursinha> edgimar, the only automatic thing is the default when you file a bug, that is status new and importance undecided
<Ursinha> people on projects do the triage
<Ursinha> like I do for launchpad-project, for instance
<edgimar> I agree that there are bugs that are improvements, but it could be that there is a field other than status which is used to say whether the bug is an improvement or whether it is crashing/etc.  But maybe the line is too gray between the two..?
<Ursinha> edgimar, see, at first sight, a bug is always a problem that should be solved :)
<Ursinha> edgimar, if it's crashing, the info the reporter will add to the bug should be enough to prove it, or to someone else to reproduce it and prove it too
<Ursinha> edgimar, but you're right, sometimes there's only a thin line between the two
<vadi2> is there a page that shows all possible auto-linking syntaxes that one can use in launchpad? I cannot find it
<Ursinha> vadi2, what do you mean by auto-linking?
<vadi2> for bug-reports - ie bug #number will get linked
<vadi2> I want to see what are the alternatives to that
<Ursinha> well, I can tell you, but I don't know if it's documented somewhere
<vadi2> can you tell please?
<Ursinha> vadi2, you can use "bug 1234" or "bug #1234"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<Ursinha> hahaha
<vadi2> ok, thank you
<Ursinha> vadi2, no problem, I'll ask mrevell-afk tomorrow about that
<Ursinha> if there are some docs about it, that is
<vadi2> is it possible to get this ubottu bot into our project's irc?
<vadi2> he is useful
<kiko> Ursinha, Rinchen, who runs ubottu
<Ursinha> kiko, you should ask jussi01
<Ursinha> but
<Ursinha> as I was going to explain :)
<Ursinha> it's overloaded, according to the owner
<Ursinha> ubottu, owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<vadi2> hmm. can we start our own copy?
<Ursinha> vadi2, ^
<vadi2> k
<vadi2> thanks for your help!
<Ursinha> vadi2, my pleasure :)
<vadi2> another thing I was wondering, bzr commit --fixes lp:# currently only links the bug report with a bug, but does not mark as "fixed commited"
<vadi2> is this a known bug or a no-no?
<beuno> vadi2, partially, because it's because it may be committed somewhere other than trunk
<beuno> in theory, we could detect that it *is* trunk, and do it for you, which I think is the right thing
<vadi2> Yeah.
<thumper> beuno: I have sekrit plans for better --fixes integration with the bugs :)
<beuno> thumper, awesome
<LarstiQ> thumper: hero!
<LarstiQ> thumper: jml mentioned wanting to do some work on bzr to improve the bug api, has anything happened on that front?
 * LarstiQ looks at jml 
<thumper> LarstiQ: I don't think so
#launchpad 2009-01-22
<maxb> There isn't a command line tool to copy packages between distroseries in a PPA is there?
<stgraber> if someone happens to still be around, can you please fix: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/actinium ?
<brunoqc> when building deb packages with launchpad, is there a way to force the build to use a lib not included in intrepid yet?
<EdwinGrubbs> brunoqc: you can either build the dependency in your ppa first, or you can make your ppa depend on another ppa that contains the lib. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Dependencies
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<brunoqc> EdwinGrubbs: do I need to force the version number with "Build-Depends" or launchpad will take the newest package available?
<maxb> brunoqc: a version restricted Build-Depends will only make the build fail if it can't be satisfied, it won't influence which version is chosen
<brunoqc> maxb: ok, I'll check, thanks both!
<enkrates794> I filed a bug for bazaar about a week ago and got a response asking for more info. I provided the info, but I'm not sure if I should do something else in launchpad to get a further response. Could someone take a look at the bug and let me know if I've missed something? I'm not certain that I understand the procedure. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/316196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316196 in bzr "Error adding iTunes library on OSX" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mtaylor> statik: ping
<statik> mtaylor: hi
* jtv2 changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: jtv
* jtv3 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: jtv  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<hyperair> hi. i noticed launchpad ppas were signed recently? how dyou add the keys?
<hyperair> i mean apart from manually copying the keyring block and running apt-key add -
<hyperair> is there a link to download the public part of the key?
<bigjools> you need import the key from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<hyperair> bigjools: how
<hyperair> i'd like to get a one-liner command, so i can put it on the PPA description as instructions
<bigjools> I personally use gpg --import, re-export it to a file and then apt-key add
<bigjools> There's no real one-liner (unless someone knows better than I).  We're going to work on a more automated way of doing it in the future using auto-generated packages that install the right bits.
<wgrant> Can somebody please kick Loggerhead?
<jtv2> wgrant: I'm asking around, hang on.  Meanwhile, is it a global problem?  Or something specific to one project/package?
<wgrant> jtv2: It seems to be working again now.
<jtv3> wgrant: oh, ok :)
<wgrant> jtv3: You're multiplying!
<wgrant> But thanks.
<jtv3> wgrant: yeah, hoping to graduate to divisions next week
<wgrant> Um, guys, how much of Launchpad is actually going to be open by the time you get around to opening it?
<wgrant> First it's all of it, then it's all except Soyuz, now it's all except Soyuz and Code...
<frk2> hi all
<frk2> i was wondering how LP does the 'commit/push' notification
<frk2> i have established a 'shared repository' system myself and am trying to do it using bzr-email but it does not work
<jtv2> frk2: you're right in that gap of the day where nobody from that team is available.  You could file a question for launchpad-bazaar.
<frk2> i hear you
<jtv> frk2: you can do that at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<wgrant> jtv: Wouldn't that reveal some of 'Canonical's "secret sauce" in business areas that [you] care a lot about'?
<elmo> wgrant: dude, why are you being snarky to random LP devs
<jtv> wgrant: sorry, missed what you said earlier...  I can ask someone who's more directly connected with the source release to answer anything that's not publicly documented, if you like.  I have a vague memory of there being things we can't license to others, but emphasis on vague.  :)
<elmo> wgrant: if you want to be snarky to someone, at least have the decency to address it to the folks making the decisions at that level
<jtv> elmo: am I random?  :-)
<wgrant> elmo: He's CHR, but you have a point.
<elmo> jtv: in as much as you're not involved in code or have decision making power (AFAIK) in terms of the open-sourcing process, yeah.  no offence intended
<jtv> elmo: none taken, naturally.  :)
<elmo> (code.lp.net I mean, obviously)
<wgrant> elmo: It hasn't been disclosed who is making these decisions.
<wgrant> Just that you're releasing all of LP except not.
<bigjools> it's amazing how stuff is opening up, yet there are still people complaining
<jtv> bigjools: according to my high-school history classes, revolutions happen when things get better because expectations rise faster.  :-)
<bigjools> jtv: some countries are measured in RPM
<wgrant> bigjools: It is better than nothing, but it is not what we were told was happening.
<elmo> wgrant: off hand, I don't actually know myself (since I'm not involved either), but I suspect your concerns would be much better addressed to Mark; he's clearly (and visibly) involved in the process
<jtv> wgrant: may have been because of licensing details of third-party code we use.  That's what my vague memory says, but I don't follow the bulletins too closely either.
<bigjools> wgrant: what were you told?
<wgrant> bigjools: We were first told that it would all be open. We were then informed otherwise at UDS (with only Soyuz being withheld). Now today Code is gone too.
<bigjools> wgrant: do you have a reference to the former?
<wgrant> bigjools: The first? Probably not, but I'm fairly sure it was said somewhere.
<wgrant> Oh yes, "Launchpad to be open source within 12 months"
<wgrant> Not "Launchpad minus interesting bits"
<bigjools> so I'm not sure what part of that thing that you are "fairly sure" about committed to be 100% open
<wgrant> The original open sourcing within 12 months announcement mentioned Launchpad. It mentioned nothing about bits being unreleased. The only mention of that I can remember is on a really old version of the FAQ.
<jtv> wgrant: an extra complication there is that that story was based on a verbal announcement, so hard to say how precise it was about those things.
<wgrant> Perhaps.
<wgrant> Are we likely to see any more bits removed?
<jtv> wgrant: you're not talking to the decision-makers here, but I imagine if somebody came up with some last-minute licensing issue that meant we weren't allowed to release something...  Not likely, I think, but if you're asking for guarantees then I'll weasel out of it.  :-)
<savvas> how do I get the latest actions of a user using launchpad API? like this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+karma
<wgrant> savvas: You can't, at this stage.
<wgrant> Bug #307454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307454 in launchpad-registry "The Web Service API should include detailed karma information for a person or a project." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307454
<savvas> :\
<savvas> thanks
<savvas> darn, I was so looking forward to automating my reports
<savvas> *automate
<hyperair> what does "Translations in Rosetta" refer to?
<jtv> hyperair: in what context?
<henninge> hyperair: "Rosetta" is the name of the application also known as "Launchpad Translations"
<hyperair> eh nevermind
<jtv> henninge: thanks :)
<hyperair> i was looking at the wrong karma page
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i was wondering why that appeared on my karma page although i don't remember translating anything
<hyperair> then i realized it wasn't mine
<savvas> lol
<jtv> hyperair: you thought it was from your previous life?
<hyperair> jtv: perhaps, though it was a little too recent
<jtv> hyperair: I'm not sure where you'd report "impossible date on pre-reincarnation identity" anyway.  :-)
<hyperair> heheh
<jtv> hyperair: you're laughing now, but it won't be so funny if you report a problem with reincarnation and the response is an attempt to reproduce the problem.  ;)
<hyperair> i'll be laughing even harder then
<jtv> hyperair: you, or your next incarnation...
<hyperair> ouch
<jtv> hyperair: see?  don't let anyone try to reproduce the problem without reading the fineprint, is what I'm saying.  :)
<hyperair> X_x
<bigjools> wgrant: thanks for yours and mok0's feedback on the priority list
* jtv1 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<vadi2> I think I found a small bug: https://launchpad.net/~ted-trufflesdad-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount
<jtv> vadi2: what's the bug?
<vadi2> Well, he has "-deactivatedaccount" twice.
<jtv> vadi2: I'll forward it, thanks
<vadi2> k
<mpt> I'm looking at a PPA and it's available for Hardy and Jaunty but not for Intrepid. Is this the choice of the PPA owner, or of Launchpad?
<bigjools> mpt: the owner
<mpt> thanks bigjools
<bigjools> np
<adiroiban> Hi, are there any limitation about how I could assign new administrators in a team what I don't own, but I'm already an administrator?
<mrevell> adiroiban: Only the team owner - i.e. the original administrator - can add new admins
<adiroiban> thanks
<adiroiban> and the team owner can be changed?
<mrevell> adiroiban: let me check with salgado -- hey, to change the owner of a team the original owner needs to step down as an admin, right?
<salgado> mrevell, yes
<mrevell> adiroiban: and then the next admin becomes the team owner
<mrevell> thanks sal
<mrevell> thanks salgado
<salgado> no, that's not how it works
<adiroiban> and if we have 4 admins ?
<salgado> you have to explicitly change the owner
<salgado> the owner is the only one who can do that
<adiroiban> the owner can change the owner ?
<adiroiban> without havint to spep down as an admin?
<adiroiban> step
<mrevell> Sorry that I confused matters
<salgado> say I'm the owner of team X, I can reassign that team to somebody else
<salgado> at that time I have to option to keep myself as an admin or as a normal member
<adiroiban> ok. thanks salgado
<adiroiban> mrevell: don't worry, thanks for your help
 * hyperair has developed a one-liner command which will automatically add all PPA keys into the keyring =D
<hyperair> grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | cut -f2- -d':' | egrep -v '^#' | sed -re 's/^deb(-src)*//' | cut -f2 -d' ' | sed -re 's|ppa.launchpad.net/(.*)/ubuntu|launchpad.net/~\1/+archive|' | sort | uniq |  xargs wget -qO- | egrep -o 'http://keyserver.ubuntu.com[^"]+' | sed -e 's/&amp;/\&/' | ( while read line; do wget -qO- $line | sudo apt-key add -; done )
<hyperair> not my fault if your terminal wraps it
<hyperair> actually come to think of it the front part of the command could probably be simplified
<maxb> fsvo "line" :-)
<al-maisan> hyperair: very cool :)
<hyperair> egrep -ho 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/.*ubuntu' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | sed -re 's|ppa.launchpad.net/(.*)/ubuntu|launchpad.net/~\1/+archive|' | sort | uniq |  xargs wget -qO- | egrep -o 'http://keyserver.ubuntu.com[^"]+' | sed -e 's/&amp;/\&/' | ( while read line; do wget -qO- $line | sudo apt-key add -; done )
<hyperair> there we go
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> ...oh shit it's not working very well
<hyperair> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<hyperair> hmmmm
<maxb> hyperair: unfortunately you have to remove the html surround from what you get from the keyserver
<maxb> fortunately a simple egrep -v '^<' will suffice
<hyperair> maxb: you don't
<hyperair> i tried it with one of the URIs
<maxb> oh. my gpg didn't seem to like it
<hyperair> apt-key does
<hyperair> i tried with just one
<hyperair> egrep -ho 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/.*ubuntu' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | sort | uniq | sed -re 's|ppa.launchpad.net/(.*)/.*|launchpad.net/~\1/+archive|' | xargs wget -qO- | egrep -ho 'http://keyserver.ubuntu.com[^"]+' | sed -e 's/&.*$/\op=get/' | while read line; do wget -qO- $line | sudo apt-key add -; done
<hyperair> i think this should work
<hyperair> i think what would be really awesome is http://ppa.launchpad.net/~bla/key redirecting to the appropriate page
<savvas> you really have that many PPAs? :P
<hyperair> uh well i should have finished manually adding it by now
<hyperair> xD
<hyperair> but then again, somebody else might find it useful
<hyperair> grep is being irritating
<hyperair> it seems it outputs line by line if it detects a terminal, and otherwise, it doesn't output until it gets the whole input
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> i found out what's wrong
<hyperair> \op=get
<hyperair> should be \&op=get
<hyperair> egrep -ho 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/.*ubuntu' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | sort | uniq | sed -re 's|ppa.launchpad.net/(.*)/.*|launchpad.net/~\1/+archive|' | xargs wget -qO- | egrep -ho 'http://keyserver.ubuntu.com[^"]+' | sed -e 's/&.*$/\&op=get/' | while read line; do wget -qO- $line | sudo apt-key add -; done
<hyperair> finally one that works
<enkrates794> hyperair: I didn't try your script, but thanks for teaching me about apt-key! I think I've got all the keys for the PPA's I use.
<hyperair> enkrates794: np
<garyvdm> Hi - Is it possible to set that one bug depends upon another like in bugzilla?
<mwhudson> nope
<mwhudson> there is a bug about this i think
<garyvdm> Ok - I'll just make comments in both bugs.
<wgrant> mwhudson: I thought that it had been discussed and shot down by LP people multiple times, much to our disgust.
<mwhudson> wgrant: it's possible
<garyvdm> wgrant: what was the reasoning?
<wgrant> garyvdm: I do not know. At first it was issues with the semantics.
#launchpad 2009-01-23
<gmb> wgrant: Ohnononnono. We want that in the bug tracker. It's a matter of resources and other priorities.
<gmb> (Two hours later, I grant you, but hey, such is asynchronous communication, and I wanted to stick my oar in before I went to bed.)
<wgrant> gmb: Oh good, you've changed your attitude. It was very strongly shot down years ago.
<gmb> wgrant: No, I haven't changed my attitude, I'm just expressing what the bugs team have said themselves. Whether it has been shot down from on high in the past I don't know (and our data model - or at least our understanding of how to refine it - is better now). Of course, there's always the chance that any new feature will get the stompy boot of doom applied to it by the people who have the last word.
<wgrant> gmb: 'You' meaning the LP developer collective, sorry.
<gmb> wgrant: Ah right. Well, like I said, I can't speak for the PTB but in the trenches it's something we'd very much like to see.
<wgrant> gmb: Excellent, thanks.
<gmb> np.
<wgrant> Should a single PPA really be allowed to die up all of the PPA buildds for ages?
<wgrant> s/die/tie/
<dnyy> Is there a channel for help with package building?
<thumper> dnyy: not a specific one that I know of
<thumper> not related to launchpad anyway
<nhandler> dnyy: #ubuntu-motu might be your best bet (if the packages are for Ubuntu)
<dnyy> they are, thanks thumper and nhandler. :)
<nhandler> You're welcome dnyy
<wgrant> Soyuz, stop lieing to me!
<wgrant> It is telling me that I copied packages from a PPA which is different from the one I actually copied them from.
<det> Are there any plans for launchpad to be able to build packages for Debian ?
<thumper> det: it has been considered
<mwhudson> det: in the "hmm, yeah, that would be nice" sense, yes
<thumper> but I'm not sure on the current status of the plans
<det> It would be really nice, IMO, and show that Ubuntu gives back to Debiab,
<det> I currently maintain packages for a game for Ubuntu users, it seems a shame that Debian users cant piggyback off my packaging, when the source packages are compatible with both.
 * lamalex dreams of a universal build service
<lamalex> maybe when LP is open sourced..
<thumper> heh
<lamalex> suse, red hat, debian, ubuntu packages all in the same place
<lamalex> that'd be a dream come true for projects
<thumper> lamalex: interesting dream
<lamalex> "I have a dream"
<lamalex> thumper: it should be that hard, there are already great build services for most major distros
<lamalex> shouldn't
<lamalex> they just need an abstracted front end and probably a roll of duct tape
<mwhudson> yeah, specifying build dependencies should be a breeze?!
<lamalex> mwhudson: i'm not voting for one service that builds N packages
<lamalex> you say I want a suse package, give it the sauce to make a suse package, it hands it off to the suse builder
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> that sounds a lot saner :)
<lamalex> haha indeed
<lamalex> it just gives projects one place to tell users to get packages
<lamalex> which has value
<lamalex> and increases LPs appeal to projects
<wgrant> lamalex: Note that the relevant bit of Launchpad isn't being open-sourced.
 * lamalex puts his head down
<lamalex> is that Charlie Brown music I hear?
<wgrant> Hm?
<lamalex> nevermind, arrested development reference
<wgrant> We can hope that the lords of Launchpad will change their minds soon.
<mwhudson> -s, possibly
<wgrant> Well, yes.
<maxb> It's a shame Soyuz isn't going to be opened. I'd be interested in it purely from the PoV of understanding Ubuntu better
<lamalex> I'm going to assume Soyuz is the PPA part
<wgrant> lamalex: Soyuz is Launchpad's package management component, which deals with both PPAs and Ubuntu itself.
<lamalex> gotcha
<wgrant> (yet apparently it doesn't include the bit that deals with Debian in Launchpad... I'm not entirely sure what is and isn't included in the open sourcing)
<maxb> Does launchpad deal with Debian other than in the sense of bugtracker linking?
<maxb> Oh, and using P-a-s (wrongly, I might add)
<wgrant> maxb: It imports the packages.
<wgrant> The Debian imports have nothing to do with P-a-s.
<wgrant> Ooh dear.
<wgrant> Launchpad is not going to be happy with me, I don't think... I wonder how that will work.
<wgrant> Aw, it didn't break. It just didn't publish.
<maxb> ooh?
<wgrant> I got a Debian package into my PPA. i was hoping it would crash the publisher or something creative like that, but it apparently does really only publish Ubuntu.
<mkanat> What's the canonical URL for a bug? bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/123456 ?
<thumper> mkanat: that'll work
<mkanat> Okay. How many variations are there? Just bugs/12345$ and +bug/12345$ ?
<mkanat> (In regex terms.)
 * thumper pokes ubottu
<thumper> bug 123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123 in rosetta "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<thumper> mkanat: that url will redirect to the main bug-task
<thumper> mkanat: so there are lots of variations depending on what the bug relates to
<mkanat> Sure, but they all end in either +bug/1234 or bugs/1234
<thumper> mkanat: however bugs/1234 will work
<thumper> probably
<thumper> I can't say with 100% certainty
<mkanat> Okay.
<thumper> but most likely
<mkanat> This is basically for an API, so I just need to know all the possible variations of URLs that people could give me.
 * wgrant doesn't know of any other formats.
<mkanat> Okay. :-)
<StevenK> I'm having trouble creating a branch, with bzr giving me a permission denied trying to push to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/unr/ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings
<wgrant> StevenK: Pastebin the output, please.
<StevenK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108471/
<james_w> StevenK: does that branch exist?
<StevenK> james_w: Nope, I'm trying to create it
<wgrant> Wow. It is OOPSing at me and telling me that the project doesn't exist, depending on whether I do it on edge or staging.
<persia> Maybe because lpnet/unr is a metaproject?
<james_w> that's probably it
<wgrant> Oh, so it is.
<wgrant> I didn't notice that.
<wgrant> It still shouldn't OOPS.
<StevenK> Agreed
<wgrant> Mmmm. Package branches work on staging now.
<persia> james_w, about package branches: how would these interact with Vcs-* in debian/control?  Would it be sensible to just use package branches, or to have also another branch?
<wgrant> Vcs-* fails to make sense for Ubuntu packages once we have and use package branches.
<james_w> Vcs-* for most packages will be essentially lp:ubuntu/$suite/$package
<james_w> however, if there is say a SVN repo used for collaboration between Ubuntu and Debian then that is useful information
<wgrant> $suite or +latest?
<james_w> so we shouldn't overried it for every package, but for consistency have the tools default to those branches
<wgrant> Ah.
<james_w> well, that's one of the under-specified things about Vcs-*, do you document the branch that things came from, or the branch for the latest code, or the branch that you want changes submitted back to?
<persia> Within the original context, it's usually been the second and third, which were typically identical.
<persia> So would you recommend not specifying Vcs-* for ubuntu-local native packages?
<persia> And just letting the package branching infrastructure manage it?
<james_w> that's not what I said
<james_w> having that information would be useful
<persia> But it should be lp:ubuntu/$suite/$package ?
<james_w> but the toolset isn't based on that information
<james_w> (the toolset not being Debian things such as debcheckout)
<persia> heh
<persia> So, when preparing a new ubuntu-local native package not expected to be used externally to Ubuntu, what would you recommend?
<james_w> persia: sorry, missed your question. I would recommend adding the Vcs-* header, pointing to the package branch.
<persia> So lp:ubuntu/$suite/$package ?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> the expanded version probably
<persia> right.  Thanks
<mvo> hello! what is the best way if I want to upgrade a branch on LP? when I try it, I get: "starting upgrade of sftp://mvo@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/; bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~ubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/backup.bzr': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir" - is there way around this other than poking with sftp manually around?
<mvo> (and I I somehow trigger it remote so that I don't have to do all the dowload/upload? this branch is really big)
<mvo> $ du -sh .bzr
<mvo> 68M	.bzr
<james_w> mvo: you have to delete the backup.bzr using lftp or similar currently
<james_w> and unfortunately there is no way to do it server side yet, that is being worked on
<mvo> james_w: ok, thanks. I whish there was a LP button "update my branch" :)
<shilbert> Hi, I have started to read up on uploading packages to my PPA. I am stuck at multiple points in the procedure. Let me try to explain what I aim for
<shilbert> I am from the GNUmed team
<shilbert> there are uptodate packages for debian in sid
<shilbert> and I would like to get these into the GNUmed PPA for Hardy, Intrepid and Jaunty
<shilbert> I am looking for advice on how to best achieve this
<shilbert> First attempt was to go through the complete build and upload from source cycle
<shilbert> This fails as to it apparently uploads ok but I don't receive any email on success or failure nor does it appear in the PPA
<shilbert> So I found this manual where ist states that one can copy from one PPA to another
<shilbert> this however is not an option as GNUmed is only in Debian Sid and not in another PPA
<shilbert> Please advise on the best way to do this
<noodles775> shilbert: Yes, I'd recommend trying to find out if and why the builds from the sources failed...
<noodles775> Was it hours/days ago that you uploaded the sources?
<shilbert> I might be impatient and did not know it can take hours, it was only two hours ago, sorry if that is the problem
<shilbert> is there any sync possible from Debian Sid ?
<noodles775> No problem... I just recall someone the other day being given the advice "Just wait a bit"
<shilbert> I am just starting to learn packaging and all I want to do is copy it from Debian :-)
<noodles775> shilbert: have you gone through the video tutorials? I reckon they're a great way to start...
<shilbert> Sorry did not find those. I have read many pages starting with launchpad help
<shilbert> will go and check it out now
<shilbert> thanks
<noodles775> np... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLabbXTqMc
<wgrant> noodles775: Is it intentional that one can have packages in multiple distros in a single archive? Does that make sense at all?
<noodles775> shilbert: In your case it should be a bit easier as you won't need to create the debian files...
<wgrant> (if I try to copy from a Debian archive into my PPA, I can only copy into Debian series, which is unfortunate and useless)
<noodles775> wgrant: I'm not certain that the possibility has been considered...
<noodles775> bigjools: will be back soon and can probably provide more helpful info...
<wgrant> Well, it's certainly possible, and it would be useful to be able to copy from Debian to a PPA and have things built and published.
<wgrant> Actually, I wonder if I can do that through the API...
<noodles775> Yeah, good question...
<noodles775> wgrant: AFAICS, the UI definitely does not support it (although it's currently noted as a bug)... so it should be fixed if PPAs for other distributions are supported...
<shilbert> wgrant: just in case you find an elegant way it would be nice if you could somehow notify the gnumed team (time permitting)
<wgrant> noodles775: The UI does not support what?
<shankhs> Is geany in LP?
<noodles775> wgrant: sorry, I meant to say, that allowing the selection of distroseries (other than that of the source archive) is something that should be fixed...
<noodles775> in the UI
<wgrant> noodles775: Do Archives have distros linked directly, or is it just the SPPHs?
<shankhs> I was trying to install geanydebug plugin but it seems that the configure.in file in geany needs the source code I found the geany source code in /usr/include/geany and gave the path but at the end it always says FATAL ERROR : source code not found
<noodles775> wgrant: Archives are linked directly to distros, yes.
<shankhs> How should I change the configure.in file?
<wgrant> noodles775: That's what I thought until this afternoon, but how on earth does it let me copy something into the wrong distro in an archive?
<noodles775> wgrant: as I said, I don't think it's intentional...
<noodles775> but I'm not certain...
<wgrant> noodles775: I guess it's an easy fix since archives are linked to distros.
<wgrant> Hmmm, except not.
<noodles775> wgrant: if you've time, can you submit a bug for this?
<wgrant> noodles775: Sure, I was planning to once I checked with one of you guys.
<noodles775> :) - migth be worth checking with bigjools first, but AFAICS, it looks like a bug.
<wgrant> The API looks up the distroseries name against the archive's distro, and I can do Debian Primary -> Ubuntu PPA copies fine that way.
<wgrant> shilbert: ^^
<noodles775> Great
<wgrant> If archives are bound to distros, is there no namespacing reason for the 'ubuntu' in PPA URLs?
<noodles775> wgrant:  f someone's copying it into their sources.list, it's handy for the url to be descriptive isn't it?
<wgrant> noodles775: True. So it's just descriptive, not for namespacing? Interesting.
<maxb> The URL is ppa.launchpad.net/USER/ubuntu - so perhaps it's there to reserve a level of namespacing for giving a user a second PPA for a different distro, should that ever happen?
<wgrant> maxb: It's actually ppa.launchpad.net/USERNAME/ubuntu/PPANAME now.
<maxb> well, yes, but only on edge so far
<wgrant> IIRC the constraint is only (person, distro, name), so the web UI's URLs are wrong.
<wgrant> And ppa.launchpad.net's are right.
<wgrant> ('wrong' meaning special-cased to Ubuntu)
<wgrant> Bug #320398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320398 in soyuz "Copy UI allows copying into Debian series in Ubuntu PPAs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320398
<noodles775> wgrant: don't you mean: /USERNAME/PPANAME/ubuntu ? (on edge)
<noodles775> Thanks wgrant
<wgrant> noodles775: That I do. That doesn't make sense if archives are linked to distros.
<noodles775> Well, it only doesn't make sense if you imply from that url that one archive might have content for multiple distros...
<noodles775> wgrant: ^^^
<noodles775> wgrant: but my *guess* would be that the intention people will use a different ppa for the different distro...
<noodles775> wgrant: but... you've been around here longer than me, so you could be right!
<wgrant> noodles775: Right, but it would make more sense, to group the PPAs by distro in the directory hierarchy, I think, and it's less confusing.
<wgrant> Hah.
<wgrant> Argh, I am going to die of commas.
 * noodles775 laughs
<noodles775> wgrant: possibly, but as you said, there may not be a need for the distro in the directory hierarchy, except so the url is descriptive...
 * wgrant looks up the constraint for a definitive answer to that.
 * noodles775 is out of his depth here... so take it with a grain of salt
<wgrant> (distro, person_name, ppa_name)
<wgrant> So the 'ubuntu' is necessary.
<noodles775> wgrant: where are you looking for the constraint?
<wgrant> noodles775: The spec and some bugs.
<bigjools> it's placeholder as much as anything, the pain involved to add a named PPA to things was not good so when/if we start supporting more than Ubuntu PPAs it will be easier
<wgrant> bigjools: I wondered as soon as I saw the +archive URL changing a couple of months ago why you didn't take this opportunity to fix it forever in one hit and add the distro in there too...
<bigjools> URLs are easy to deal with, they can be redirected
<wgrant> bigjools: True, true.
<bigjools> as I've done for the ppa name :)
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Has a policy for multiple PPA usage been decided upon yet?
<bigjools> policy in what regard?
<wgrant> What they are to be used for. Last I heard it was to be very restricted.
<bigjools> where did you hear that, out of interest?
<wgrant> In hear.
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> *here*. I suck.
 * wgrant is grepping.
<wgrant> bigjools: Oh, I remember now, the spec says that only ~admins are meant to be able to create them.
<bigjools> wgrant: ok.  I'm not sure that's completely decided yet but it will be firmed up before the full launch, of course
<weboide> Hi, I need to reupload a orig.tar.gz to my PPA, but with the same version, how could I do?
<wgrant> weboide: You cannot.
<weboide> wgrant: argh :/
<weboide> wgrant: I always have to superseed it?
<wgrant> Both because it's not possible, and because it's not a good idea.
<wgrant> Why do you need to modify it?
<wgrant> The point of it is that it's *not* modified from the upstream release, so it should never change.
<weboide> because the upstream changed it
<wgrant> ....
<wgrant> The upstream is wrong.
<weboide> it needs to increase the version?
<wgrant> Yes.
<weboide> okay, I'll ask then.
<weboide> Thanks wgrant :)
<wgrant> It's very, very strange to alter a release after it's released..
<wgrant> It defies the point of having a release.
<weboide> wgrant: yeah but I'll contact them ;)
<weboide> wgrant: thanks for your help
<wgrant> np
<mkanat> gmb: All of the Bugzilla API stuff is upstream now, and we freeze in six days, so make sure to let me know if anything doesn't work the way you want.
<gmb> mkanat: Excellent, thanks. I'll take a look at the start of next week (it's freeze day for us today).
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. :-)
<mkanat> gmb: I think everything is doc'ed at http://www.bugzilla.org/docs/tip/en/html/api/Bugzilla/WebService/Bug.html
<gmb> mkanat: Brilliant, thanks.
<mkanat> gmb: They did change a lot from what's in the plugin, FWIW.
<gmb> mkanat: Okay. That shouldn't be a problem; I'll just need to do plenty of testing and tweaking :)
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. :-)
<beuno> mkanat, hi!
<mkanat> Hey beuno!
<beuno> mkanat, there's a Loggerhead branch waiting for your comments
<mkanat> I should test that branch for you, shouldn't I?
<beuno> mkanat, just to know if that addresses what you need, or if I need to work on it further
<beuno> if you give me the thumbs up
<mkanat> beuno: Does it display a list of revisions that ends at a certain point?
<beuno> I'll clean it up a bit and land it into trunk
<beuno> mkanat, it does
<mkanat> beuno: Okay. And it still paginates revisions normally, I'd imagine?
<beuno> mkanat, it should, yes
<beuno> I refactored some parts of the code to take revision ranges
<mkanat> beuno: That's what I need then, yeah. :-)
<beuno> mkanat, how's the migration going?
<mkanat> beuno: Oh, it's a little controversial.
<beuno> mkanat, well, let us know if we can do anything to smoothen it out
<mkanat> beuno: The key point is that Mozilla mainly uses Hg.
<mkanat> beuno: So we have to have a compelling reason to move to bzr instead of Hg.
<mkanat> beuno: Other than "mkanat likes bzr more." :-)
<beuno> mkanat, bzr rocks?
<beuno> it's even a command!
<mkanat> :-D
<mkanat> Well, I definitely prefer it. I would have rather Mozilla moved to it, but I understand the scaling problems at their level.
<beuno> mkanat, oh, the scaling problems we can work out, I'm sure, if Mozilla is interested in us helping
<mkanat> beuno: We already had the whole discussion about a year ago.
<beuno> mkanat, a lot has changed in a year  ;)
<mkanat> beuno: Yeah, but they've already moved to Hg.
 * beuno tickles kiko
<beuno> mkanat, I know  :(
<beuno> but just throwing it out there
<mkanat> Sure, I'd love it.
<mkanat> They only committed to hg for this development cycle, but they're building a lot of infrastructure around it now.
<poolie> hello
<mkanat> Howdy. :-)
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: flacoste  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<heikki> i'm trying to upload a package to my ppa and get this error: "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe4' in position 77: ordinal not in range(128)", any ideas how to fix this? u'\xe4' is 'ä', there is ä in my name and I'v been able to upload packages with my name in changelog/control file before
<heikki> (um, was that message too long?)
<rockstar> heikki, where are you getting this error?
<heikki> i run the dput command and get a mail which says that my package is rejected
<heikki> whole message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108647/
<bigjools> heikki: known bug, can you change your name in LP to a non-unicode one temporarily during the upload
<heikki> ok i'll try
<bigjools> it'll be fix in 2.2.2
<bigjools> fixed*
<heikki> bigjools: it works, thanks!
<LaserJock> beuno: it seems like there's gotta be a decent way to let people know that a vcs-import is just plain dead
<beuno> LaserJock, sure, we just have to find it
<LaserJock> I've had to completely give up on using Launchpad for non-bzr projects
<LaserJock> which makes the whole "everything on LP" thing hard
<poolie> LaserJock: because the imports are out of date and you can't find out?
<LaserJock> yeah, vcs-imports are too unreliable
<LaserJock> I'll be pulling along and then I think, "hmm, it's been a couple weeks since I got any updates"
<LaserJock> I check the LP page and it's dead
<LaserJock> it would've been nice to get something when I do a pull
<LaserJock> not sure how possible that is
<rockstar> LaserJock, there needs to be a good way to know about this.  It's a bug that there isn't a notfication sent out.
<LaserJock> I wonder if there could be a redirect or something
<rockstar> LaserJock, also, where are your vcs-imports coming from?
<LaserJock> like bzr knows when a branch format needs to be upgraded, when there's a redirect
<LaserJock> I wonder if it could somehow "know" that the branch has some "dead import" flag
<LaserJock> rockstar: as in which VCS hosting?
<rockstar> LaserJock, bzr knows it needs an upgrade.  Launchpad doesn't tell it that.
<rockstar> LaserJock, yea.  We seem to have all sorts of issues with Google Code.
<LaserJock> rockstar: right, what I'm saying is maybe there's something within the branch itself we can set
<LaserJock> no, no Google Code
<LaserJock> mostly SourceForge
<LaserJock> and at least one on Savannah
<rockstar> LaserJock, there is something we can set, but it's manual right now.
<LaserJock> rockstar: perhaps that could be leveraged in some sort of automatic way, that'd be cool
<rockstar> LaserJock, yeah.  We need to be able to do that.
<rockstar> LaserJock, also, you should note that today is my day off, and I'm hacking on the import code.
<LaserJock> I mean, I realize that vcs-imports are bound to break sometimes (though i don't understand why they're so bad currently) so a good notification system would be a big help
<rockstar> LaserJock, well, they are so bad because we've had other plates that needed to keep spinning.
 * LaserJock gives rockstar a cookie
<LaserJock> rockstar: right, I mean so bad comparied to bzr-svn
 * rockstar eats the cookie and asks for a glass of milk.
<rockstar> LaserJock, I'm actually working on making bzr-svn the svn importer for VcsImports
<LaserJock> I've *never* had a failure with bzr-svn, but like I said earlier, I can't seem to get above a 50% success rate with vcs-imports
<LaserJock> rockstar: are you guys looking much at github for ideas?
<rockstar> Yea, sometimes.
<LaserJock> a project I work on recently went form SVN/Sourceforge to git/Github
<LaserJock> there are some interesting "social networking" bits
<LaserJock> a lot more personal than LP
<rockstar> Yea, we've talked about that.
<rockstar> However, github is also pretty much one thing.  Launchpad is trying to be a whole suite of tools.
<LaserJock> right
<rockstar> Er, we're not really trying.  We succeeding.  :)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> whatever you say
<LaserJock> interestingly, that same project is using LP too
<LaserJock> so they have wiki/download/bug tracking on SourceForge, VCS on github, and translations on Launchpad
<rockstar> Geez, that's gotta be rough.  I believe in monogamy (and I should note that I'm a mormon :)
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> it is rough
<LaserJock> especially since there's still an SVN repo on SourceForge
<LaserJock> so technically there's VCS on both SF and Github
<LaserJock> rockstar: I did try to pimp bzr/code hosting though :-)
<LaserJock> but for a developer group of ~6-7 I was the only one that'd even used bzr so I go pretty outvoted :(
<rockstar> It's too bad though.  People get stockholm syndrome with their tools.
<LaserJock> the main dev is sorta like that
<LaserJock> he said he invested a lot of time/effort into learning git, he wasn't going to switch
<LaserJock> and he's a speed freak so I don't think he'd have liked bzr anyway
<mkanat> That's like why people use Windows. :-|
<mkanat> It took them so long to learn how to make it work, they feel invested.
<thomasdelbeke> Hi again
<thomasdelbeke> I am looking for advice on a hurestore bug
<thomasdelbeke> It is ancient
<thomasdelbeke> but I now have an strace and valgrind log that indicate memory leak
<thomasdelbeke> gdb was semi succesful
<thomasdelbeke> Do I mark mine as a duplicate and reattach
<thomasdelbeke> or the other way around
<thomasdelbeke> ???
<Ape3000> How can I join the launchpad-users mailing list?
<thomasdelbeke> If so, which reports and comments yo attach?
<thomasdelbeke> anyone there?
<LaserJock> thomasdelbeke: so there's 2 bugs, the later, more  complete one is yours?
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> #320421
<LaserJock> thomasdelbeke: I generally favor the one with the most complete report, but all things being equal go with the earliest
<thomasdelbeke> that is mine
<thomasdelbeke> OK, I will keep mine than maybe
<thomasdelbeke> but the other one is already triaged
<thomasdelbeke> marked importance high
<thomasdelbeke> Is that a problem?
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> then maybe it would be better to make yours the dup and add your material to the other bug
<LaserJock> so you don't waste any triaging :-)
<thomasdelbeke> Bug #64594:
<thomasdelbeke> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64594 in hubackup "hurestore will always crash on startup (unfinished tool)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64594
<thomasdelbeke> that is the original one
<thomasdelbeke> Is there an alternative BTW?
<thomasdelbeke> Maybe I will post this on the forum
<thomasdelbeke> If there is not alternative
<thomasdelbeke> It should be marked critical
<LaserJock> thomasdelbeke: there are a bunch of dupes for that bug
<LaserJock> thomasdelbeke: just mark yours a dup
<thomasdelbeke> People can loose data this way
<thomasdelbeke> If you reformat your system and it is not working
<thomasdelbeke> OK I will mark it as a dup
<thomasdelbeke> and post it on the forum
<thomasdelbeke> Thanks for the info
<LaserJock> np
<Adri2000> got OOPS-1119ED453 when renewing team membership
<flacoste> hi Adri2000
<flacoste> Adri2000 how did you renew your membership?
<flacoste> sinzui, Adri2000 hit an assertion error when renewing his membership
<flacoste> sinzui: OOPS-1119ED453
<flacoste> Adri2000: it seems that you can't renew your membership yourself, the team admin should do it
<savvas> nice error, hehe
<savvas> "OOPS"
<shilbert> Hi, how can I investigate why I do not receive any feedback from launchpad via email after dput upload to my PPA? Thanks.
<flacoste> shilbert: do you receive email from Launchpad regularly
<sinzui> Adri2000: How did you get to that page to renew your membership? The only documented way to do get to that page was by typing the URL into the browser.
<bigjools> shilbert: you've either signed with the wrong key or not signed at all
<maxb> Hi, is there anyone around who can poke yellow.buildd with a big stick? It's apparently been building qt4-x11 for three _days_
<Adri2000> flacoste, sinzui: it was for the ~motu team, and despite the oops, the renewal itself did work. and I just followed the link given in the email I received, and hit the "renew" button
<Adri2000> also, I use edge, being in the beta testers team
<flacoste> herb, mthaddon, do any of you can help maxb?
<sinzui> Adri2000: thanks. There is a discrepancy in the code the generates the form and the rules for renewal. I'll file a bug about it.
<herb> maxb, flacoste: one moment
<Adri2000> sinzui: ok
<flacoste> bac, sinzui: can we grant a vouchour for gary's https://edge.launchpad.net/lpbuildbot ?
<bac> flacoste: i did it about an hour ago
<flacoste> bac: thanks
<sinzui> mthaddon: can you confirm the ~motu team's member policy is ondemand?
<mthaddon> sinzui: where would I find that - I see it's restricted team
<sinzui> mthaddon: do you have access to the change details page? Which number radio button is selected for " When someone's membership is about to expire, notify them and: "
<mthaddon> sinzui: "invite them to renew their own membership"
<sinzui> 2 is ondemand, Thanks
<elmo> maxb: fixed
<maxb> excellent :-)
<maxb> I don't suppose anyone's considered making an "upload multiple attachments to bug" feature?
<beuno> maxb, we have, in several ways
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -| launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Blackfate> anyone here?
<beuno> Blackfate, 125 people, what's up?
<Blackfate> i see laucnchpad imported keys
<Blackfate> for the ubuntu repositories
<Blackfate> i made a bash script which allows you to auto scan the pc for the launchpad sources and and auto download keys
<Blackfate> you can check more here
<Blackfate> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6605259#post6605259
<beuno> Blackfate, that's awesome
<Blackfate> ^^
<Blackfate> clean code! you can change it if you like
<spitfire_> Hi. I have a strange problem. I've uplodaed package to my PPA, and it failed to build, but building it locally, using pbuilder worked.
<spitfire_> Any clues?
<spitfire_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21582680/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.gnome-do_0.7.98-0~intrepid~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<spitfire_> And it's strange it failed to build only on amd64 arch.
<spitfire_> Is there some kind of problem with mono, when building in buildd system?
#launchpad 2009-01-24
<maxb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/237724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<maxb> Seems relevant
<elmo> !
<spitfire_> fuck
<spitfire_> maxb: is there a way to upload pre-compiled package to ppa?
<elmo> spitfire_: no
<elmo> maxb: thanks for the pointer; I've reopened the bug
<thomasdelbeke> Hi
<thomasdelbeke> was this the channel
<thomasdelbeke> or was it ubuntu bugs
<MTecknology> I created a project, created a series, but I can't find where to start adding code
<nhandler> MTecknology: You probably want to host the code in a bzr branch
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> i see now :)
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> Do I also need to create a team for it?
<cody-somerville> no
<nhandler> Unless you are the only person who will be pushing to the branch, you might want to make a team
<MTecknology> there will be about 5 or 6
<nhandler> MTecknology: Then you should probably create a team where these 5 or 6 people are members. Then, make the team the owner of the bzr branch
<MTecknology> ok, ty
<nhandler> You're welcome
<MTecknology> wow - LP is starting to get complicated
<MTecknology> easy if you know what you're doing - but there's getting to be a LOT to this thing
<MTecknology> either that or I was just blind to all of it before
<MTecknology> what do I put in for a Project
<nhandler> For what? The bzr branch?
<MTecknology> Owner is the team, Name is 1.0, and Project is main?
<MTecknology> ya
<nhandler> Project is your project on LP
<MTecknology> The resulting location of the branch will be: ~scribed/scribed/1.0
<MTecknology> I want the project name repeating twice?
<MTecknology> oh - because it's team...
<rockstar> MTecknology, are you registering a hosted branch on Launchpad?
<MTecknology> ya
<rockstar> MTecknology, don't register hosted branches.  Just push it.
<MTecknology> oh
<rockstar> So in the branch, just do `bzr push lp:~scribed/scribed/1.0`
<MTecknology> what if I did it already?
<rockstar> MTecknology, I have a personal vendetta against registering hosted branches.  It's confusing.
<MTecknology> ok
<rockstar> MTecknology, then you'll have to `bzr push --overwrite lp:~scribed/scribed/1.0`
<MTecknology> How's this look? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~scribed/scribed/1.0
<MTecknology> I've always done --use-existing-dir
<nhandler> rockstar: I've always registered and then pushed (unless creating a lot of branches). What is the downside to doing this?
<rockstar> nhandler, the downside is that you have an extra step.
<MTecknology> does the way I have it look good?
<nhandler> rockstar: True, but for one branch, I don't find it too inconvenient. If I am doing bulk branch creation, I do skip the registration step
<MTecknology> Now that I've done it once, I like it
<rockstar> nhandler, but it's an unneccessary step.
<nhandler> rockstar: But it does make it easier for people who aren't as familiar with bzr.
<rockstar> nhandler, registration of hosted branches will one day go away, and there will be an explanation for getting a hosted branch up.
<rockstar> nhandler, if you register first, then you have to specify --overwrite.  If you have to specify all these flags, you might as well use git.
<nhandler> rockstar: Why not just have the registration page simply spit out the bzr push command to use? I think that is a a nice compromise
<rockstar> nhandler, that's basically what it'll do.  "Want to create a hosted branch?  bzr push lp:blah/blah/blah"
<nhandler> :)
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> anyone home?
<thomasdelbeke> OK, looks like the channel is dead
<thomasdelbeke> not to mourn
<thomasdelbeke> tomorrow is another day
<lfaraone> Hi, I seem to be getting a failed build error because of PPA 404s, any idea why/how I can fix this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21587499/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.abiword_2.6.4-5ubuntu2~ppa1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<loic-m> Is there any way to force an upload to my ppa when uploading a modified package, but with same version as an already uploaded package?
<rockstar> loic-m, no.
<loic-m> Is there a solution (short of artificially bumping the version)? I've uploaded it as 0ubuntu1 and would like to upload a revised package as 0ubuntu1~ppa1
<cemc> hi. are there some logs to the PPAs, to see if anybody's using ones PPA ?
<cemc> one's*
<persia> cemc, Not that are made available to PPA owners.
<cemc> i see. thanks
<stdin> cemc: https://launchpad.net/+builds
<stdin> oh, wait
<stdin> no
<stdin> misread
<cemc> yea, i ment if there are some logs or stats or something
<stdin> I thinks there a bug report about that somewhere
<persia> There are a couple bug reports, about the general class of "please expose statistics" for PPAs, for distros, for branches, for +downloads, etc.
<stdin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,New]
<persia> From what I've previously heard, this is something being discussed generally, rather than with reference to specific bugs (although it will probably go back to bugs if/when it gets implemented).
<stdin> the report hints at the fact that it'd be difficult to gather that information, which I can imagine
<persia> Well, it's hard to be accurate.  It's not hard to generate a lower bound of downloads.
<persia> Well, except for the disconnect between ppa.launchpad.net and the other bits :)
<thekorn> hi, is staging.launchpad.net down for everyone else, or just for me?
<kiko-afk> thekorn, isn't it daily restore time?
<thekorn> kiko-afk, I don't know, but maybe,
<thekorn> will try again later today
<kiko-afk> I think it is. we're trying to reduce that window -- I had a crazy idea with COW snapshots etc
<thekorn> at least a message or something whould be really cool
<kiko-afk> I'm looking into this..
<ia> hello. i've uploaded package in ppa, it has been accepted, and it has been compiled successfully; but there is some errors in debian/ files, so i've deleted package from PPA, after sometime package has been deleted completly from ppa server, but now, when i try to upload fixed version, i get message via email about rejection, because package "is already accepted in ubuntu/jaunty and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to m
<ia> odify the source version and re-upload.". But there is no should be some additional source modifications or version name changes. so, could you tell me, please, how can i upload package?
<persia> ia, You need to use a higher version number for each upload.
<persia> e.g. if you start with something like 1.2.3-0ppa1, you'd then upload something like 1.2.3-0ppa2 with your packaging fixes.
<ia> persia: so, there is no any way to upload the same version twice, even the first one has been deleted completely, right?
<persia> Nope.
<persia> Well, there is, but it's *very* complicated, and you have to bribe the admins: better to increase the version.
<ia> persia: :-) ok, thanks
<dereine> hi, is it allowed to host configs on launchpad?
<savvas> configs such as?
<dereine> .bashrc .foorc
<dereine> to share them with other people
<persia> dereine, Just create a bzr branch at lp:~dereine/+junk/configfiles with them.  As long as you license them with a license LP accepts, it ought be fine.
<dereine> persia: wow thx
<dereine> i expected its only allowed to host real projects thx!
<persia> The special +junk project is specifically designed for bits and bobs that don't belong in a real project.
<persia> Since it exposes a private namespace for you to name branches however you want, you can put anything you want there.
<lfaraone> Hi, can https://edge.launchpad.net/~sugar please be deleted? (requested by owner)
<maxb> lfaraone: for reasons of authentication, delete requests are (obviously) not acceptable over irc!
<maxb> You need to file the request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lfaraone> maxb: OK.
<lfaraone> maxb: also, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sugarteam is listed as using a LP mailing list but it is currently unused, we are usign ubuntu-sugarteam instead. how hard would it be to migrate?
<lfaraone> maxb: filed: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/58573
<maxb> I'm not a Canonical person, I'm just repeating the advice I'm seen them repeatedly give here :-)
<maxb> * I've
<lfaraone> maxb: Understood.
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is this supposed to work: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/jaunty/vala ?
<beuno> asabil, not yet
<asabil> oki
<mok0> How can I delete a blueprint?
<persia> mok0, You can't.
<mok0> I can't retarget it either, that doesn't work
<mok0> I accidentally created a blueprint under "launchpad" namespace and it wont allow me to retarget it for "ubuntu", it claims the bp already exists under "launchpad".
<mok0> My reply is: I KNOW that, that's why i am trying to move it!!
<mok0> Grrr
<persia> Oh, I believe they can be retargeted with a question.
<mok0> persia: with a question?
<persia> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<persia> To put it another way, I suspect someone can tweak the right bits to retarget a spec.  Deleting causes other issues.
<mok0> I see.
<mok0> Thanks
<dereine> i pushed now this branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~dereine/+junk/configfiles but there is no possiblity to see the files or anything else
<persia> dereine, I can see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edereine/%2Bjunk/configfiles/annotate/head%3A/.vimrc
<persia> Try clicking "Source Code" from the branch overview page.
<dereine> ah it needs some time
<dereine> thx
<jkakar> Do any of the code hosting guys know if the failures for this import are fixable?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libtorrent/trunk
 * rockstar looks
<rockstar> jkakar, looks like a cert problem.
<jkakar> rockstar: Yeah.  I was wondering if it was something you already knew about, or just random crapiness.
<rockstar> jkakar, we've seen a bunch of SSL certs change recently.  Not sure what's going on.
<rockstar> This is probably the 4th or 5th time I've seen it in the last two weeks.
<jkakar> rockstar: Ah, interesting.  While I've got your attention, another of my vcs-imports has been failing forever: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gdb/trunk
<rockstar> jkakar, it can probably be fixed, but will require a LOSA or mwhudson.
<jkakar> rockstar: Cool, thanks.
<rockstar> jkakar, the gdb one I have no idea about.  I'm willing to admit that vcs-imports need to be really worked on, because they fall over so often.
<jkakar> rockstar: Yeah, well I bet it's a super tricky problem space. :)
<rockstar> jkakar, I'm actually planning on doing some hacking on cscvs today, so I'll try and find the cause of that one.
<jkakar> rockstar: The gdb one I suspect is CVS evilness.  It's an old repo and you know that the kind of person that hacks on GDB is also the kind of person that will manually "fix" their revisioned data. :)
<jkakar> rockstar: Awesome, thanks!
<rockstar> Yes, CVS is evil, but cscvs usually does alright with CVS stuff.  :/
<jkakar> Aye.
<dereine> how can i pull my current working branch to a version on a remote branch?
<dereine> sry wrong channel
<shilbert> Hi all, how can one contact launchpad admins ?
<Ursinha> shilbert, what do you need?
<persia> shilbert, Get lucky asking here, or file a question as answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shilbert> Usrsinha: There is something wrong with my key in launpad and I need to have it removed so I can reupload it.
<dnyy> I got a rejection email while uploading to PPA that isn't listed in the common errors secton.  It says "
<dnyy> Unable to find distroseries: unstable. Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<dnyy> Sorry about the cutoff, irssi does that sometimes when I copy/paste. ;o
<persia> dnyy, There's no series "unstable" in Ubuntu against which you can build.  Try selecting "hardy", "intrepid" or "jaunty".
<dnyy> ah, my bad, thanks.
<Laney> Is anyone working on the current timeouts? OOPS-1120EB734 for example.
<mib_q3893gop> hi
<mib_q3893gop> Does anyone know what the Ubuntu installer package is called?
<charlie-tca> mib_q3893gop: there are two, one on the alternate cd and one on the liveCD
<mib_q3893gop> What's the one called on the LiveCD?
<mib_q3893gop> charlie-tca:What's the one called on the LiveCD?
<charlie-tca> ubiquity
<mib_q3893gop> Yes! That's the one
<mib_q3893gop> Thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
#launchpad 2009-01-25
<rdesfo> hello
<rdesfo> is there a way to get one rss feed of launchpad activity?
<rdesfo> ﻿is there a way to get one rss feed of launchpad activity?
<spiv> rdesfo: you mean of all activity across all of launchpad?  no.
<spiv> That would be way too huge (and expensive to generate) for a sensible RSS feed.
<rdesfo> no mean all of my activity
<rdesfo> if you click the rss link in your profile it gives three different feeds connected to your account
<bucket529> Is this the right place to ask about launchpadlib (python API to LP)?
<cody-somerville> yup
<Romario> hi there, can anyone help me with a gpg ppa problem here?
<Romario> i receive something like
<Romario> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY CF55CB9553878C1F
<Romario> when installing software from a ppa
<Romario> but other ppas work fine
<riksta> Philip5: ping :)
<Philip5> pong
<riksta> Philip5: great! Firstly i wanted to thank you for the work you have done with bluetooth packages in intrepid. Secondly I wondered if you could spare a minute of time for me to ask for your help in updating multisync
<riksta> Philip5: I have updated to all your bluetooth packages, and new libblutetooth-dev etc and then i downloaded multisync's source and plugins via apt-get source in an attempt to recompile them against the new libbluetooth.
<riksta> The packages successfully compiled and installed, but the irmc-bluetooth sync plugin still cannot connect to my phone
<Philip5> well there is some problems with that right now as the multisync is rather old and will be opensync instead
<Philip5> especially now with the new bluez4
<riksta> Philip5: as long as I can sync my phone to evolution calendar, i will install whatever is neccessary... is opensync available in your repo?
<Philip5> it feels like that part is a bit in limbo
<riksta> Philip5: i agree
<Philip5> i could have a look at the old multisync frontend for the new bluez packages but i'm not sure it will work
<riksta> Philip5: i think you would need to look at libmultisync-plugin-irmc-bluetooth package
<riksta> i will be happy to help you investigate it
<Philip5> the best solutions is (if you use kde) that what i have heard that kde 4.2 will ship with the new kitchensink that will support bluez4
<riksta> i am using gnome only
<Philip5> aha
<riksta> unfortunately :(
<Philip5> doesn't gnome have its own syncfrontend for opensync?
<riksta> i am not sure?
<riksta> i thought multisync0.90 maybe
<Philip5> opensync have a evolution plugin but i don't know how it works
<Philip5> the team behind multisync have dropped the development of it and made opensync from scratch instead
<Philip5> but i can take a look at multisync0.90 for the new bluez tonight
<Philip5> or rather in a coupl of hours
<Philip5> couple
<riksta> Philip5: that would be really wonderful, i would appreciate it
<riksta> it is very frustrating running a business not being able to sync your appointments!
<Philip5> i understand
<riksta> i will stay around here if you need me for anything
<Philip5> ok :)
<riksta> Philip5: also i am tring to install libopensync-dev but iget
<riksta> Package libopensync-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<riksta>   libopensync0-dev 0.38-intrepid-ppa1
<riksta> i think this is to do with your repo
<Philip5> i guess it is
<riksta> i dont really understand how to bypass this
<Philip5> install libopensync0-dev if toy need the development files
<Philip5> toy=you
<ToyKeeper> toy=me
<Philip5> hehe, not in this case :)
<ToyKeeper> ;)
<furicle> Should I be able to ssh into launchpad with ssh -i launchpad.pub user@bazaar.launchpad.net ?  I'm having trouble and wanted to do that to troubleshoot
<riksta> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
<riksta> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 opensync-1.0 osengine-1.0) were not met:
<riksta> No package 'opensync-1.0' found
<riksta> No package 'osengine-1.0' found
<riksta> Philip5: this is what i get when i try to build multisync0.90
<furicle> nevermind - I got a second key to work.  Wonder why the original one didn't.  More digging required.
<Philip5> i haven't built multisync0.90 for the new bluez packages and the old multisync0.90 might be broken against the new bluez
<riksta> Philip5: yeah i am trying to build it against the new bluez, thats what i mean
<riksta> but i cannot because it is missing opensync-1.0 and osengine-1.0 ?
<riksta> Philip5: it's complaining because the installed libopensync0-dev  is .../libopensync0-dev_0.38-intrepid-ppa1_i386.deb       i guess?
<riksta> it is not seeing it as > 1.0
<Philip5> there is no 1.0 so i don't know why it would say that
<riksta> Philip5: strange...i will leave it with you to look at if you do not mind?
<thepxc> About how long can I expect a upload to my ppa to be reflected on my launchpad page?
<thepxc> *to take to be...
<marmuta> hi, I've just discovered https://staging.launchpad.net but it's currently down. Does anybody know when/if it will be back?
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: Staging down, back Monday | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -| launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Turl> hello
<Turl> how can I create a PPA for a team?
<thekorn> Turl, https://launchpad.net/~<TEAM>/+activate-ppa
<Turl> thanks thekorn :)
<thekorn> Turl, and they speak in #launchpad, just be patient it's weekend ;)
<Turl> hehe :p
<Turl> usually, when I come here, you're very quick answering, so I thought everyone was idle :p
<riksta> Philip5: how did you get on?
<magcius> Is it a bug or a feature that I'm not able to own branches that I created under vcs-imports?
<thumper> magcius: it is a feature
<magcius> thumper, then can somebody help me delete or edit these branches?
<thumper> magcius: sure
<thumper> magcius: what do you need?
<magcius> thumper, can you delete mecheye-fusion/trunk?
 * thumper goes to look
<magcius> err... lp:~vcs-imports/mecheye-fusion/main
<magcius> thumper, I did that because I thought launchpad would import, not mirror the branch.
<magcius> But I was wrong...
<thumper> ok
<thumper> magcius: it's gone
<thumper> I think for a one-off import, bzr-svn does a good job
<magcius> thumper, I used svn2bzr
<thumper> ok
<magcius> thumper, I thought bzr-svn was like git-svn, it just applies the "bzr" principles on top of the svn backend.
<thumper> it is
<thumper> it allows two way traffic
<magcius> thumper, ah...
<thumper> but it is also good at just getting a bzr branch for a subversion stored one
<magcius> Has anyone started a Mylyn project for Launchpad?
<magcius> For Eclipse?
<thumper> mylyn?
<therealpxc> hey. can anyone help show me how to specify a different build architecture for dbuild? I've uploaded some packages to my PPA, but the i386 build isn't done so I'd like to temporarily create one for a friend (from an AMD64 system)
<therealpxc> *debuild
<dtchen> therealpxc: you could create a 32-bit chroot and compile there using pbuilder
<magcius> thumper, have you used Eclipse?
<therealpxc> dtchen: there's no easy cross-compile option?
<thumper> magcius: not since moving to python
<magcius> thumper, what do you use in its stead? I like Pydev...
<thumper> magcius: emacs
<nhandler> I just found an interesting PPA bug. When it goes to update the Build Status column, it doesn't put a space between the different architectures. This space is added if you refresh
<thumper> :)
<thumper> nhandler: file a bug then :)
<magcius> thumper, at least you don't use vim.
<nhandler> thumper: I will, I just need to wait to make sure that I can confirm it
<magcius> thumper, but try Pydev... it's quite nice..
<therealpxc> ah well. I'll play with the chroot
<magcius> thumper, http://tasktop.com/videos/mylyn/webcast-mylyn-3.0.html
<magcius> That's an example of how niiice Mylyn is.
<plusminus_> hi all
<plusminus_> is it possible to create a launchpad-project and use it just for translation?
<plusminus_> so just the translated texts would be OpenSource...
<magcius> plusminus_, of course.
<plusminus_> what license to choose then?
<plusminus_> Is there one that makes it possible to use the translation in closed projects?
<magcius> plusminus_, BSD
<plusminus_> thx looks fine :)
<Philip5> riksta: sorry dude... i had to spend time with my gf so i haven't had time too look at packages until now...
<riksta> sucker :) I am hiding at work (yes in a sunday) from mine :P
<Philip5> riksta: i will rebuild a few packages to when i go thru them
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> girlfriends can sometimes almost be as working :P
<riksta> my work is easier, and i have lots of stressful work :P
<Panattan> good night.
<riksta> that's great, i hope that multisync works when it is rebuilt (although i have already tried and it didnt seem to)
<Philip5> riksta: what kind of device are you going to sync with?
<riksta> evolution to irmc bluetooth mobile device
<Philip5> what kind of mobile device is it? pocketpc, symbian or other?
<riksta> Philip5: sony ericsson , it worked fine with multisync before the broken bluetooth stuff
<riksta> it has a standard bluetooth sync  method
<Philip5> ok, i also have a SE
<riksta> using channel 8
<riksta> i just tried to do a sdptool browse {MAC}
<riksta> and i get no response
<riksta> root@rick-office:/opt/lampp/htdocs# sdptool browse 00:22:98:21:4C:13
<riksta> Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:22:98:21:4C:13: Connection timed out
<riksta> sdptool is part of bluez and i have installed  4.27-intrepid~ppa1
<riksta> Philip5: does your sdptool work
<Philip5> i haven't tried
<Philip5> not right now
<Philip5> and now i'm building so i let you know when i have rebuilt
<riksta> ok, well i am leaving but i will be back tomorrow at about 9am UK time onwards
<riksta> Philip5: thanks, speak tomorrow
<Philip5> sure
<magcius> So... Launchpad was built on Zope 3 and doesn't use its ZODB?
<magcius> That seems a little.... strange.
<spiv> There's a lot more to Zope 3 than just the ZODB.
#launchpad 2010-01-25
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> Karma seria oque ?
<Iowan> After creating a team for Ubuntu, I'm told it doesn't follow (current) naming convention - how can I change it's name... and contact information for the owner (the ubuntu.com email address isn't working
<Iowan> Found it - easier than expected - right on the Change Details link.
<ripps> lol, those chromium/firefox builds are really killing the ppa builder
<timClicks> is it possible to merge two branches within launchpad?
<beuno> timClicks, no, you need to merge them locally and push
<Some_Person> Is my build *seriously* not going to start for 2 flippin' days?
<Some_Person> By then, I'll have uploaded a new version
<persia> Some_Person: The queue was mostly empty 24 hours ago, then everyone got excited.
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/supertux-svn/+build/1465634
<wgrant> Lots of the PPA builders have been temporarily stolen.
<wgrant> They will return.
<Some_Person> stolen?
<wgrant> To perform other duties.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: seeing as it's more appropriate for here, do you know if the entire right panel for a bug is supposed to be at the bottom, starting below the "What next?" section?
<persia> Hobbsee: Just make your browser wider.
<persia> Err, narrower
<Hobbsee> persia: it's already maxed on a 16:9 widescreen?
<persia> For me, the right side pops up at about 600 horizontal pixels
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That's fixed on edge.
 * persia forgets the bug number
<wgrant> Supposedly.
 * persia tests edge
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it's fixed on edge.  cool
<persia> OOh!  It is fixed.
<persia> Strange that I didn't see bugmail about it.
<persia> Right.  Bug #493518 appears to be Fix Committed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493518 in launchpad-foundations "Side portlet moved again below the main content on wide-screen displays (1920x1200)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493518
<wgrant> It was fixed very early on.
<persia> About two weeks after it started.  I'm just surprised not to see a branch linked or a status change.
<persia> I'm usually fairly impressed with the detailed bug mail from LP devs.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> launchpad edge is not able to display a package buglist without timeouting
<seb128> known issue?
<jpds> seb128: Yep.
<RAOF> It's been happening for at least 24 hours.  I believe it was known yesterday.
<persia> There's been reports of lots of timeouts on edge.  Try production.
<seb128> I know about production thanks
<seb128> I was asking if the issue is known before doing that in my corne :-=
<jpds> bug #511546
<seb128> corner ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511546 in malone "bug listings timing out" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511546
<seb128> jpds, thanks
<seb128> bryyce, ^
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ahasenack> guys, I can't change a bug's project from landscape to smart, smart is not found
<ahasenack> but bugs.launchpad.net/smart exists and is happy
<ahasenack> weirdly, the first hit when I type "smart" in the overlay search box is, among 13 pages, a project called "Alternator"
<ahasenack> if I use the full name, it's still not the first hit, but it is listed
<ahasenack> just a FYI
<persia> ahasenack: There's a couple bugs on the search interface (I forget the numbers), but I believe the goal is to do better when the user types the name correctly.
<ahasenack> persia: you mean the long name
<ahasenack> persia: "smart" is the correct name
<persia> No, I mean the short name.
<persia> Or maybe the long name too.
<ahasenack> persia: I was just able to find it when using the long name
 * persia isn't quite sure what thoughts lurk in the minds of LP devs.
<persia> Right.  I've had that issue too.  I believe the plan is to do better when the user types a short name correctly, and maybe a long name too, so that the properly entered one comes up first.
<persia> But this isn't what you initially asked :)  You need to migrate a bug between projects, and it isn't working.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<rdb> Hm, my package in soyuz doesn't build because of a download error to developer.download.nvidia.com.
<rdb> is there no internet connection while building the package?
<bigjools> rdb: no, that is not allowed
<noodles775> rdb,.. what he said.
<rdb> But its a Build-Depends.
<rdb> Build-Depends nvidia-cg-toolkit.
<bigjools> there's a bug about that
<bigjools> that dependency, I mean
<rdb> Ouch.
<rdb> Does this mean that someday, when the bug is fixed, my package will build?
<bigjools> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cg-toolkit/+bug/284750
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284750 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "License change, time to package it up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bigjools> well, read the bug :)
<rdb> Given that the bug has already been 'fixed', how long will it take for this fix to propagate to the repo's?
<rdb> I mean, I expected to be releasing a new version of my 3D game engine today
<rdb> but apparently I'll have to do it without ubuntu support
<bigjools> I think you're better off asking in an ubuntu channel, I don't know the answer to your questions
<rdb> k, thanks.
<bigjools> it looks like someone already made a PPA package of that, FWIW
<rdb> Uh, if i mark that ppa as dependency for now, will that fix it for the short term?
<bigjools> you could try, yep
<bigjools> or copy his package to your PPA, if you don't want to pull all his other packages as potential dependencies
<jcastro> that ppa looks old
<bigjools> hey jorge.  yeah, the package is from October
<jcastro> rdb: it's in the development release of ubuntu already, so someone just needs to backport it, info about that here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<rdb> hm, its a bit ugly to have the competitor 3d engine as ppa dependency :p
<smoser> hello, i'm looking for a way to take a shorthand launchpad ppa reference (ppa:user/ppa) and from that, get : source and binary lines for sources.list, and the signing key
<noodles775> smoser: are you aware that software sources does exactly that for you (in Karmic)?
<smoser> no. i was not. /me goes to read
<bigjools> there's a command line to add the repo as well
<bigjools> add-apt-repository
<bigjools> it knows about ppa:user
<smoser> bigjools, noodles775 i dont see where add-apt-repository obtains a key
<smoser> it seems like it has to already exist in %s/%s.key
<smoser> erre.. /usr/share/app-install/channels/
<bigjools> when I've used it before, it goes to a keyserver and downloads it
<smoser> hm... maybe i'm missing it. i was just walking source
<smoser> gah. it does. thanks for insisting
<bigjools> :)
<smoser> hm... well, walking further, it seems that I could fairly easily implement the same logic, the key was getting: 'https://launchpad.net/api/beta/~smoser/+archive/ppa'
<smoser> the problem is that the code says:
<smoser> # FIXME: this needs to go - elmo says the keyserver will not handle
<smoser> #        the load
<smoser> the other thing yucky is that the url includes 'beta'. so i'm wondering if there is a better/cleaner/more supported way to do this ?
<smoser> anyone?
<smoser> right now i think i go the 'apt-add-repository' route, but i'd prefer to remove the dependency.
<bigjools> smoser: the "beta" is there because the API is still in beta
<smoser> right
<smoser> i'm looking to build this into something that would go into lucid
<smoser> and woudl prefer to not depend on something that is not finalized, without an indication that it is expected to be solid.
<bigjools> you mean the api?
<smoser> well, yeah. if nothing else, i'm assuming that that url is not permenant
<smoser> with 'beta' in it. and if i hard code it, i'll later have to service that.
<bigjools> that URL should be hidden from you if you're using launchpadlib
<bigjools> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/anonymous-access-to-the-launchpad-web-service-api
<bigjools> smoser: ^
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> i'd lke to avoid that dependency too if possible,... for now i think i the best idea is just to 'add-apt-repository <input>'
<smoser> thanks for your help. (note, add-apt-repository does not use liblaunchpad)
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> np
<menesis> PPA i386 builders are clogged again, > 1 day in queue
<bigjools> menesis: what's your definition of clogged?
<bigjools> note that there's fewer than normal PPA builders right now
<maxb> I think > 1 day in queue is the definition of clogged being used here
<menesis> they have more work to do than they can handle in acceptable time
<maxb> Let's clarify it as "User experience is degraded compared to usual"
<bigjools> when the missing builders come back that figure will drop
<maxb> Are they likely to reappear in 1 day or in 7?
<bigjools> they'd coming back any moment
<bigjools> they're*
<MTecknology> I'm trying to build a package with pbuilder before uploading to my PPA; I'm getting this error - any ideas what's wrong?  http://dpaste.com/150292/
<maxb> xsltproc: Command not found
<MTecknology> maxb: So I just missed a dependency?
<maxb> yes
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> maxb: I'm hoping I don't hit too many of these errors during build; thanks for the help :)
<MTecknology> maxb: any ideas about this one? http://dpaste.com/150297/
<maxb> How about doing what it tells you to do on line 20?
<MTecknology> maxb: I guess ./configure .... --with-fop in debian/rules is wrong..
<persia> If you haven't already looked, the existing packaging of the bitlbee source may be a good guideline.
<MTecknology> persia: ya.. that could help.. They're very different but I suppose it could help me figure everything out - thanks
<persia> Just figured, as you appeared to be packaging bitlbee 1.2.4, which is in karmic and lucid :)
<persia> Even if you change the format, the answers to all the puzzlers can probably be figured out from there.
<MTecknology> persia: there's a separate bzr branch they have that lets you use libpurple and through that you can connect to facebook chat
<maxb> This should not impact the docs buildsystem much, surely
<persia> Generally my experience is that patches can be applied without changing the build system.
<drubin> Is there a list of fields that launchpad's openid implementation supports?
<jcastro> deryck: I purposely put my plenary on +patches on thursday just in case. :)
<deryck> jcastro, cool :-)
<deryck> jcastro, sorry we missed this release.
<deryck> or will miss rather
<jcastro> deryck: no worries
<jcastro> something to demo during the sprint will be good enough!
<deryck> excellent
<deryck> jcastro, not this week, but next, right?
<jcastro> right
<deryck> jcastro, cool.  we may even have more landed by then too
<drubin> Is it possible to get email passed back as part of the openid?
<qense> Is Loggerhead having Internal Server problems?
<qense> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mbudde/lernid/modular-lernid keeps complaining about it
<cody-somerville> I have a launchpadlib script that runs every five minutes. 1-5 times a day, I get ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded. Any ideas what might be causing this?
<abentley> drubin: It's definitely possible.  I believe some of our internal sites do that.
<MTecknology> How can I figure out what package profides xft?
<drubin> abentley: because I can't work out why passing email as a required field brings back "not under trust_root "
<drubin> maybe my domain needs to be registered some where? not that I know where/what that is :/
<drubin> abentley: "internal" which ones would that be maybe I can look up or look around those projects
<abentley> MTecknology: You can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/.  If it's already installed, you can use "dpkg-query -S" to find out why.
<abentley> drubin: I'm not an openID expert.  AFAICT, a "trust_root" failure would be due to a mismatch between the "return_to" field and the
<abentley> "trust_root" field supplied by the relying party.
<abentley> cody-somerville: In the general sense, I would expect it's an internal server error that's not being recognized as one.  Possibly it's returning the empty string.  I don't know why there are so many internal server errors.
<drubin> abentley: Ah ye that was it, but it doesn't have any thing todo with the not getting email back :)
<abentley> drubin: At least that's a bit clearer.  Your relying party will have to specifically request the email.  Are you doing that?
<drubin> abentley: yes, I found this http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2847751&group_id=66150&atid=513503 it says that you need to  which seems to say I need to request something
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2847751 not found
<abentley> qense: I've asked someone to have a look at that.
<qense> abentley: thanks
<thumper> abentley: morning
<thumper> abentley: chr this week?
<abentley> thumper: Morning.  Yes, I am.
<abentley> qense: So far, it looks like only that branch is affected.
<qense> abentley: weird, I'm wondering what mbudde did to it to make it behave that badly
<abentley> qense: It's not a branch.  It's just a shared repository.
<qense> ok
<abentley> drubin: For third parties, we support only SREG by default, but you can ask Gary Poster to have our server configured to permit email addresses to be sent to your RP.
<blueyed> Me and others have cpu/bandwidth to share for sure and I'd like to spend some of my boinc shares to Launchpad. Please make this easy for others to hel you building packages.
<blueyed> It's fucking bad to have to wait for 2 hours for a tiny package (munin) to get built.
<maxb> blueyed: How would you manage trust in a distributed buildd network?
<blueyed> Please either throw more hardware at LP.net and its services or make it easier for people to donate cpu/bandwidth.
<drubin> abentley: Thanks for that, I will contact Gary Poster. I am busy developing something for our loco but currently it is still sitting on localhost :)
<blueyed> maxb: I don't know, and I don't care. There must be something.
<blueyed> maxb: when it's not possible, then please install more hardware in the local environment.
<drubin> abentley: Been trying to google for RP but googleing for 2 letter words isn't very helpful what does RP stand for/
<abentley> drubin: Relying Party
<maxb> blueyed: Well, I agree the long build times suck sometimes, but personally I'm greatful that Canonical provide the service at all
<blueyed> It's really embarrasing.. so much wait and downtime. Ridiculous..
<maxb> For free....?
<maxb> If you don't like it, you could always build your packages yourself and serve them from your own servers
<mneptok> blueyed: please watch the language, despite your frustration.
<blueyed> maxb: often it would be better they would not provide it at all: then people would just build it locally: faster for them, and others woud have to add an external repo instead. (which involves adding another apt key etc)
<blueyed> mneptok: ok.
<mneptok> blueyed: thanks
<blueyed> mneptok: what's your plan?
<drubin> abentley: thanks again
<maxb> blueyed: I don't understand your logic (and just ftr, I'm not affiliated with Canonical)
<blueyed> maxb: my logic is: instead of adding backports of packages to my ppa, I'll keep them local (build instantly).
<blueyed> maxb: others will not benefit from this, until I provide a public repo.
<blueyed> (which takes less time than waiting for a build to complete).
<maxb> I think you're hugely overreacting to pronounce the entire service useless just because occasionally Canonical borrow all the builders for other uses
<blueyed> PPA is meant for the public, but it's shortness of resources makes this ridiculous.
<blueyed> maxb: it's not just this.. also LP.net itself could be faster with more hardware. that's the point.
<blueyed> either increase performance by profiling/software or add more cpu/ram. easy.
<blueyed> I've been frustrated for so long with Ubuntu/LP.net feedback/performance/... - have given up almost.. now coming back some more, and it's still the same mess..
<maxb> blueyed: It seems to me you are saying "Canonical, you are evil for not spending more money providing free services to me."  I
<maxb> I don't see how any useful conversation can proceed from that
<exarkun> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/pyopenssl/+bug/454737
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 454737 in pyopenssl "DTLS (UDP) support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<exarkun> There used to be a file attached to it
<exarkun> If I follow the "See full activity log" link, then I can see that someone removed that attachment (annoying)
<exarkun> That person also attached a new file, though
<exarkun> However, I've looked at the bug page pretty hard, and I can't see any indication of that attachment
<exarkun> What gives?
<blueyed> maxb: I'm offering resources (CPU+mem+bandwidth). And there should just be a concept to add trust into this.
<blueyed> maxb: apart from this, yes. why not double the resources?!
<blueyed> it's not that much expensive, even myself, although financially quite broke, could provide this.
<blueyed> ask people to donate, if necessary.
<blueyed> that's the point.
<beuno> blueyed, it's not a matter of throwing more hardware at it
<exarkun> Oh, no, no new file was attached after all.  Blech.
<exarkun> How do I stop people from deleting attachments from bugs?
<beuno> and, trust me, servers with 128gb of ram don't dome cheap
<blueyed> beuno: why not? and why do you need 128gb of ram?!
<beuno> blueyed, because of a million reasons, it's not an application that can scale easily horizontally
<blueyed> beuno: my idea is to build a cluster of several 2gb machines.. After all, Google is doing well with clusters of far less capable machines.
<beuno> yes
<blueyed> beuno: too bad.
<beuno> google solves a different problem
<beuno> if you want to help tackle performance
<beuno> jump into the code
<beuno> help optimize it
<blueyed> pff
<beuno> hardware isn't the problem here
<maxb> Is build dispatch really so bad that it's the limiting factor on builder numbers?!
<blueyed> I've tried once dive into it to provide a simple "select all" box for the advanced search statuses, but have given up upon it.
<blueyed> beuno: it should be.
<beuno> maxb, I don't know about builders. Those may be easier to scale.
<wgrant> maxb: It is close to being a limiting factor yes.
<wgrant> But throwing more builders at the problem would still fix things.
<maxb> that is somewhat scary
<wgrant> Some stuff is still synchronous for various evil reasons, but it's not that bad yet.
<abentley> qense: I've filed this issue as bug #512517
<wgrant> (and there is work in progress to fix the couple of things that can still block it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512517 in loggerhead "Handle non-branch repositories better" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512517
<qense> abentley: thanks! I'll follow that bug.
<maxb> I didn't even know it was possible to get a shared repository on codehosting
<abentley> maxb: Not a useful one, generally.  But for reasons I've yet to investigate, many of our branches are co-located with shared repositories.  So an aborted push attempt could leave a shared repository.
<qense> you could ask mbudde how he pushed the branch
<abentley> maxb: e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev is both a branch and a shared repository.
<maxb> Does the sharedness of it matter at all, given it can't have child branches anyway?
<abentley> maxb: It's not that it can't have child branches, it's that it *shouldn't*.  You can have a child branch named "backup.bzr" or ".bzr.backup", or ".bzr/*".  This is not recommended, and probably won't be mirrored properly.
<abentley> maxb: Realistically, it doesn't matter, which is why I haven't investigated.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<timClicks> hi there, can someone direct me to how to tell launchpad to import bugs from an external bug tracker?
<timClicks> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs#Bugs in external trackers
<timClicks> seems to tell me its possible, but not how to do it precisely
<thumper> timClicks: to actually import the bugs, or just to track them in an external tracker?
<timClicks> thumper: import them, ideally
<thumper> timClicks: from where?
<timClicks> thumper: http://trac.sahanapy.org
<thumper> timClicks: is the project looking to move the bug tracking to Launchpad, or just a mirror of the bugs?
<timClicks> thumper: mirror them, at this stage
<thumper> timClicks: ok, which TZ are you in?
<timClicks> there's still a heated discussion about which system to use
<timClicks> NZL (+12 UTC_
<thumper> timClicks: because most of the bugs team work europe time
<thumper> ha
<timClicks> ah, sure
<thumper> where in nz?
<timClicks> wtgn, was just in LCA2010
<thumper> ah, me too
<thumper> as in I was also at LCA
<timClicks> heh, right
<thumper> but I'm in dunners
<timClicks> i'll add a Q in the launchpad answers tracker
<thumper> timClicks: that might be best
<timClicks> i much prefer the lp bug tracker, because we can forward upstream
<timClicks> & it's ajaxy
<thumper> well, getting there
<timClicks> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> timClicks: ah, there it is.
<Kamping_Kaiser> timClicks: i spent an hour trying to find sahanapy.org after your talk, and failed :/
<timClicks> Kamping_Kaiser: ha
<timClicks> I should have made that much more obvious
<Kamping_Kaiser> managed to find the php stuff easy, python, no so much
 * timClicks nods
<timClicks> that was the politics
<timClicks> there was a lot of contention about even being allowed to call the python work sahanapy
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmmm
<timClicks> even though I personally feel it's a much stronger product technically
<timClicks> which is probably why it's being run live at http://haiti.sahanafoundation.org/
<Kamping_Kaiser> how to branch isn't imediately obvious to e from sahanapy.org either.
<timClicks> I want more emphasis on Launchpad
<timClicks> but at the moment, we're hosting our own pootle server etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> yup
<timClicks> after seeing some of the advanced lp features at one of the miniconfs
<timClicks> i'm quite sold
<timClicks> i've made a request to create a sahana super-project
<bdrung> thumper: audacity has already an vcs import: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/audacity/trunk
<timClicks> that way, https://launchpad.net/sahana will at least make sense
<bdrung> thumper: should i really request a new one? what will happen to the old one? aren't the vcs import branches owned by VCS imports?
<thumper> bdrung: you can have another pointing to the new location
<thumper> bdrung: I can stop the old one
<thumper> bdrung: and mark it abandoned
<Kamping_Kaiser> timClicks: a link to there somewhere on sanahapy would be handy, if thats a canonical location for source
<thumper> bdrung: new import branches are no longer owned by vcsimports by default
<thumper> timClicks: what is sahana?
<thumper> bdrung: I can also change the main branch link
<crimsun> we use it for crisiscamps
<timClicks> thumper: it's a "disaster management system" - we collect, aggregate & disseminate lots of info
<timClicks> http://haiti.sahanafoundation.org is live
<timClicks> we're using about 1/3 of the system's functionality at the moment
<bdrung> thumper: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/audacity/trunk
<timClicks> live situation maps, 650+ agency list & contacts, field locations, hosptial locations & status, SMS messaging imports where agencies can make pledges
<timClicks> we export everything in a very RESTful manner csv, xml, xls, json, gpx, georss, rss
<timClicks> plus some domain specific formats
<thumper> bdrung: import approved
<thumper> bdrung: I'll delete the old one as it never worked
<timClicks> like edxl-have (hospital info) & pfif (person finder)
<bdrung> thumper: thanks and thanks for all the answers
<timClicks> oh - and kml for google maps imports
<timClicks> Kamping_Kaiser: launchpad code hosting is canonical for sahanapy
<Kamping_Kaiser> timClicks: cheers
<timClicks> Kamping_Kaiser: sahana php is still using CVS from sourceforge
<thumper> ok
<timClicks> Kamping_Kaiser: mobile apps use lp, I think
<bdrung> thumper: can you can the default series?
<Kamping_Kaiser> timClicks: i found the cvs... i shuddered ;)
<thumper> bdrung: I can make that the primary branch, yes
<thumper> bdrung: I'll wait until the import has succeeded
<bdrung> thumper: thanks
<timClicks> Kamping_Kaiser: ya, I know
<thumper> timClicks: so the code at lp:sahana is what? a python binding?  the main code?
<thumper> timClicks: a project can't be converted to a project group, but we can create one
<timClicks> well, tbh it's a vcs import of the php
<timClicks> it's a bit messed up, really
<bdrung> thumper: can you have a look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/508932 if you have time to?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508932 in launchpad-code "gnome-colors vcs-import failed with "No such file or directory"" [Undecided,New]
<timClicks> is it possible to create a project group 'sahana'
<thumper> timClicks: not with a project called sahana
<thumper> timClicks: projects and project groups share a namespace
<thumper> timClicks: have you asked a question about a project group?
<timClicks> thumper: yes
<timClicks> ideally, I would like project-group 'sahana' and projects 'sahana-py' 'sahana-php' 'sahana-j2me'
<timClicks> can we rename sahana > sahana-py
<timClicks> and break the link w/ the vcs import?
<thumper> timClicks: projects can be renamed, but only by admins, best done early in a projects life
<thumper> timClicks: it might be worthwhile putting that in the LP question
<thumper> bdrung: I think the gnome-colors problem is the code committed a symlink to a file that doesn't exist
<thumper> bdrung: I know that jelmer was looking at that in bzr-svn
<thumper> bdrung: and has some solution
<timClicks> thumper: I have admin rights via a team to the sahana project
<thumper> timClicks: ah, but not LP admin rights :)
<thumper> spm: you around?
<timClicks> ahh gotcha
#launchpad 2010-01-26
<micahg> ubuntu package bugs pages have been timing out for 3 days
<micahg> on edge, regular LP works
<mwhudson> micahg: can you check the same page on staging?
<wgrant> That's known.
<wgrant> I think the fix landed over night.
 * wgrant checks.
<wgrant> Yes, db-devel r8929
<wgrant> So edge will remain broken until release.
<micahg> yep
<micahg> broke on staging
<micahg> k
<mwhudson> oh right, i think staging might be down entirely...
<j^> hi, i want to import bugs from an old bug tracker
<j^> i created an xml import file with the track migration code
<j^> whats the next step?
<j^> *xml created with trac-launchpad-migrator
<wgrant> j^: Wait for the response on that question of yours. The Bugs developers were sprinting last week. If you don't get a response, perhaps poke gmb in here during London working hours.
<j^> ok
<mrooney> hello all, does anyone know if it is possible to have launchpad import translations automatically from an arbitrary branch, ie not just the "main" branch associated with the project?
<dpm> jtv1, ^
<mrooney> thanks :)
<mrooney> I guess maybe I could make a 'translations' series and set the branch for that to my desired branch
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<mrooney> as a side question, does anyone know if a bug involving the display of launchpad.net/foobar/+translations is a bug in launchpad or rosetta?
<dpm> mrooney, the Translations devs are not here yet, so in case you don't get any answer, you might want to try a bit later on
<mrooney> dpm: okay, thanks :)
<jtv> mrooney: it depends... can you show me what's going wrong?
<jtv> (Sorry for the delay... a guy called Nick Serv was trying to pick a fight with me)
<mrooney> jtv: https://translations.launchpad.net/wxbanker/trunk/+translations sort by last changed
<mrooney> it seems to do a string sort, making "14 hours ago" the oldest
<jtv> mrooney: yes, unfortunately it's a naïve string sort
<jtv> as for whose bug it is... that is a matter of long-standing debate.  :)
<mrooney> haha. is it already filed or shall I?
<jtv> it's already filed somewhere... probably a long time ago.
<mrooney> :'[
<mrooney> if you happen to be able to dig it up, let me know, I was unable to find it but would love to subscribe
<jtv> mrooney: actually, there's a whole constellation of concerns with this stuff; I don't think the specific issue of date sorting has been filed yet.
<jtv> mrooney: one thing that I could imagine us doing is to embed a "normalized" date like 2010-01-26 invisibly in the HTML, and sorting by that.
<jtv> But it does bloat the html and js, without fixing the wider problems of column-sorting.
<jtv> hi jelmer!
<jelmer> hey Jeroen!
<dupondje> somebody else has the problem that the right part of launchpad is not floating right ?
<dupondje> but on the right under the main items ?
<persia> dupondje: Yep.
<dupondje> who fucked the css ? ;)
<persia> bug #493518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493518 in launchpad-foundations "Side portlet moved again below the main content on wide-screen displays (1920x1200)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493518
<dupondje> k :)
<persia> Someone probably ought set that Fix Committed, because it's fixed on edge.
<persia> Also, !ohmy
<persia> Err.
<persia> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<persia> (Not that this is precisely an Ubuntu channel, but the same guidelines apply)
<jtv> mrooney: the broken sorting is done in sorttable.js, which apparently is 3rd-party stuff...  It does have separate provisions for sorting by date, in theory, but pretty ugly and mostly irrelevant to us.
<KaOS-bEat> There's a bug I want to report and launchpad always ends with an oops, contact an administrator, erasing all my careful bugreporting... so why is the oops, and how do I report a bug in such case?
<persia> KaOS-bEat: What URL are you using to report the bug?
<KaOS-bEat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<persia> Hrm.  I used that yesterday successfully, and wouldn't think it would be hit by the known timeouts issue.
<KaOS-bEat> well, I was clicking on "this bug affects me too and got a similar OOPS"
<persia> If you paste the OOPS ID it generates a URL that lets support folk review the issue.  That said, there doesn't seem to be a support contact right now.
<persia> (see /topic)
<KaOS-bEat> ok, I'll just try again, I typed it into a text editor lkast time, so I can just copy paste it back
<KaOS-bEat> persia: ok bug submitted :)
<KaOS-bEat> it didn't work the first three times :)
<persia> Annoying, that.
<wgrant> KaOS-bEat: Why are you using ?no-redirect?
<KaOS-bEat> wgrant: I don't know, I just ckicked through, I didn't manually add this
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~om26er is timing out for me, is this a known issue?
<lifeless> OOPS-1487EA546
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1487EA546
<persia> lifeless: edge timeouts have been reported a *lot* recently.  I saw a comment that there was a fix that might land with the next release.  production seems to timeout less.
<lifeless> persia: yes, its an edge bug and there is a fix going to pqm ~ now as it happens
<persia> Aha!
<jtv> mrooney: bug 512718... adiroiban and/or Ursinha may possibly know more about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512718 in rosetta "Column-sorting by date broken on producseries page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512718
<matsubara> jpds, ping
<jpds> matsubara: Hi.
<hyperair> is there a way to use the email interface to change the status of distro release targets? e.g. ubuntu/pm-utils/karmic or something?
<hyperair> it's quite annoying to not be able to change the statuses of multiple targets in a bug at once.
<hyperair> especially when touching a particularly large bug report with a particularly large number of comments over a slow connection.
<akheron> I've uploaded an invalid orig.tar.gz to a PPA, can it be overridden somehow?
<noodles775> akheron: only by incrementing the version and re-uploading.
<noodles775> oic
<akheron> incrementing the upstream version...
<akheron> which isn't really in my hands, right :)
<noodles775> akheron: sure. If you build another source package and include the new valid orig.tar.gz and dput that to you PPA, it should just work (as the md5 won't match the previous one)?
<noodles775> (just a guess, but bigjools will know).
<noodles775> s/another/another version of your
<akheron> no
<akheron> I uploaded another version and got rejected because the orig.tar.gz doesn't match the one already uploaded
<noodles775> akheron: ok, I'll dig around, what's the exact error?
<akheron> OTOH, this upload didn't supersede the previous one as it was for hardy and the previous one was for karmic
<akheron> Rejected:
<akheron> File jansson_1.2.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Petri Lehtinen, but uploaded version has
<akheron> different contents.
<noodles775> Thanks.
<wgrant> hyperair: affects ubuntu/karmic/pm-utils
<wgrant> akheron: You cannot upload a different file with the same name.
<akheron> yeah, seems reasonable
<mars> deryck, just wondering if you caught this: http://davidsiegel.org/improving-bug-workflow-for-opportunistic-programmers/
<deryck> mars, no.  will look later, thanks!
<akheron> wgrant: so I have to mangle the upstream version somehow
<noodles775> wgrant: so he has to supply an orig.tar.gz that's different....
<noodles775> (what he said :)
<jtv> If Mr. Patrick of HSBC really wants to transfer "$22,500,000.00 Dollars" to my account he could at least say whether they're US$ or HK$.
<maxb> akheron: Generally people will append a short alphabetic string to the upstream version in this sort of situation
<maxb> e.g. 1.2.3repack
<akheron> maxb: ok
<akheron> thinking again, I think I can live with the orig.tar.gz
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<lifeless> abentley: around?
<lifeless> abentley: I have a vcs-imports <-> branch question
<abentley> lifeless: Shoot
<lifeless> this branch; https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/utils/main
<lifeless> is a vcs import
<lifeless> it is trunk for lp:utils
<lifeless> however, we want to 'delete' lp:utils (or at least make it readonly or something) as there is also a project 'lp:bluez-utils'
<lifeless> which is the same thing but more sensibly named
<lifeless> however, https://edge.launchpad.net/bluez-utils/main has no branch associated ;)
<lifeless> whats the best way to get a vcs import, of the url that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/utils/main imports from, for https://edge.launchpad.net/bluez-utils/main
<lifeless> I'm happy with renaming the branch across projects (if that works), push + pull + setup a new import, or whatever you recommend
<lifeless> in fact, all the branches of lp:utils can sensibly be moved to lp:bluez-utils via a DB query, I suspect
<lifeless> as lp:bluez-utils has no branches
<lifeless> mthaddon: or perhaps we should delete bluez-utils and then do a rename
<lifeless> mthaddon: no translations, bugs or specs in bluez-utils. I think we should delete it.
<abentley> lifeless: The normal thing would be to just create a new import.
<abentley> lifeless: I have no idea whether anyone is using lp:utils right now.
<lifeless> mthaddon: the package bluez-utils has been renamed to bluez in Ubuntu I think. compare https://edge.launchpad.net/bluez-utils https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez
<lifeless> abentley: And its ok to have two imports pointing at the same url ?
<abentley> lifeless: If people are using it, deleting the project would break their link.
<abentley> lifeless: I don't know whether it's okay to have two imports pointing at the same URL.  I'm guessing it is.
<lifeless> abentley: I'm very sure they are not using it currently based on last modified dates for the 3 branches that are there.
<lifeless> more than 1 year for all except a stale packaging branch
<abentley> lifeless: On the whole, I'm okay with deleting it, because it's such a bad name.
<bialix> hi, some odd question maybe, about translations @ LP (former Rosetta)
<bialix> is it possible to use this service for closed source software?
<henninge> bialix: shoot!
<lifeless> abentley: there is also a libs, but it can be renamed because there isn't a bluez-libs yet
<henninge> bialix: you will have to talk to bac about commercial subsriptions.
<abentley> lifeless: So, I don't think you need an admin to disable the bluez-utils project and then rename the utils project to bluez-utils.
<henninge> bialix: You can restrict who can do translations for you project.
<lifeless> abentley: do you mean I can do it ?
<henninge> bialix: but Rosetta does not have any privacy features, if that is what you want.
<bac> bialix:  yes, you can use launchpad for closed source but we require you to purchase a commercial-use subscription
<abentley> lifeless: Yes, because you are a registry expert.
<bac> bialix:  yes, your translation strings will be exposed.
<bialix> that's ok
<lifeless> abentley: so, for clarity. you are suggesting clicking the 'active' field in 'review project'
<abentley> lifeless: Right.
<lifeless> abentley: how do you rename projects though? It used to be in +admin, but +admin isn't given by registry-experts
<bialix> bac: so, if I'm OK to expose my strings, but don't host my branches there? is it OK?
<lifeless> abentley: mthaddon so I've made bluez-utils inactive
<lifeless> mthaddon: ^
<bialix> I will give a talk about gettext and Rosetta this saturday, so if people will ask me about this for their project, what should I answer them to be correct?
<abentley> lifeless: I guess you can't change the name of a project, only its title and display name?
<maxb> bialix: I believe it says somewhere that you must licence your strings as BSD to use rosetta
<mthaddon> lifeless: so what's been suggested (I haven't been following all of backscroll)?
<bialix> maxb: that's fine
<henninge> bialix: hosting your branches is not a requirement for free Launchpad usage but that the source code is available somewhere.
<henninge> bialix: AFAIK we actually do have a privacy feature for branches - with a commercial subscription.
<lifeless> mthaddon: current bluez-utils -> delete. rename utils to bluez-utils
<lifeless> mthaddon: AFAICT rename is still admin only, not registry-experts (and we should change that, I think).
<mthaddon> lifeless: and that isn't going to break anything for any of the distro folks?
<bialix> henninge: so if the po files available under BSD and hosted at LP?
<henninge> bialix: no ;-)
<bialix> is it derived work in some sort?
<henninge> bialix: the po files can be GPL
<henninge> or anything else
<bialix> ok, GPL
<bialix> they are not linked with main code
<bialix> mo files used as is
<lifeless> mthaddon: I've found nothign on bluez-utils except some packaging links that I'm switching over to the utils project now
<mthaddon> lifeless: done
<henninge> bialix: any translations added in Launchpad will be BSD licensed but once  you export the po file again, it is a derivative of the original file and therefore GPL'ed.
<henninge> talking about the file as a whole while single strings may be BSD because they were created in LP.
<henninge> s/may/will/
<bialix> henninge: ok, then I publish the po, translate it to mo and use it with my application?
<bialix> henninge: bac: so safe answer: buy commercial license?
<lifeless> mthaddon: thanks, I see you've renamed it to -old
<bialix> and then do what you need?
<henninge> bialix: Now I understand what you are getting at
<mthaddon> lifeless: yep, you can't delete projects in LP
<henninge> !
<lifeless> mthaddon: we have one remaining packaging link that the web ui won't let us fix. jelmer is going to put togethe ra little db update for us
<mthaddon> lifeless: and a bug report I assume?
<bac> bialix:  yes, if your overall product is closed source then you'll need the commercial subscription.  they are US$250/project/year.
<henninge> bialix: In order to use Launchpad for free, the source code must be open source. If the source code is not open source, buy a commercial license. This is independent of how you license the po files.
<lifeless> mthaddon: once i get confirmation that it is duplicate, uneditable data - hell yes.
<bialix> henninge: bac: ok, many thanks for clarifications!
<mthaddon> cool
<bac> bialix:  np.  contact me directly if you have additional questions.
<henninge> bialix: licensing po files as GPL when the source code is closed source is tricky, though.
<bialix> bac: I have one more: why commercial usage is not promoted as on github or bitbucket? It's really hard to get this sort of info
<lifeless> heh, commercial usage came up nearly every day at lca.
<lifeless> folk want it
<henninge> bialix: The internationlized version of the program could be viewed as derivative work of the translations and therefore be violating the GPL if it's not GPL'ed.
<bialix> henninge: I don't understand?
<bialix> mo files are not linked in the usual sense
<henninge> bialix: that is why I said "may" ;-)
<lifeless> henninge: mmmm not really. You could argue its not 'mere aggregation' but it is definitely not derivation
<bialix> okay :-)
<henninge> bialix, lifeless: All I am saying that it's shaky legal ground, AFAIK.
<bialix> henninge: fair enough for me
<henninge> bialix: publish po files as BSD and you are fine.
 * bialix nods
<abentley> lifeless: But if I translate Les Miserables into English, that's certainly a derived work, so I guess it's a matter of degree.
<bac> bialix:  fair point.  we do have links off the front page of LP but should promote it more conspicuously
<lifeless> abentley: the translations are derived
<lifeless> abentley: but if you have an opera reporter that takes data files in any language, and you feed it your english les mis, th ereporter doesn't become a derivation of les mis :)
<lifeless> bac: noone hits the front page ;)
<lifeless> bac: because its static and unchanging there is little of interest to users.
<bac> lifeless:  you're right!  i think we need a pop-up banner on each page advertising commercial subscriptions!  :)
<lifeless> bac: might be overboard, but yes.
<bac> that'll endear us to our users...
<lifeless> I do think a 'commercial services' link in the footer might be useful.
<lifeless> or something
<lifeless> certainly I suspect folk haven't googled for 'launchpad closed source' if they have trouble figuring this out
<bialix> lifeless: the answer https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/40633 said you can't host private branches
<bialix> do you know better answer?
<bialix> this is btw the first link google gave me
<henninge> bialix: That is outdated. I added a comment. Thanks for the pointer! :)
<bialix> maybe not a pop-up banner but something in the footer in light gray will be nice to have
<henninge> bialix: please file a bug!
<bialix> sorry, not today
 * bialix often hard to understand where to file bugs against some parts of lp itself
<henninge> bialix: true, if in doubt file it on /launchpad, it should get sorted correctly from there.
 * bialix will try to remember
<bencer> i'm building asterisk on my ppa, but it seems it doesn't wget the sound files needed to build the package, are downloads cut off on the build hosts ?
<ScottK> bencer: Yes.
<ScottK> This is a feature, not a bug.
<bencer> ScottK: are debian buildd hosts configured the same way ?
<ScottK> bencer: Yes.
<bencer> ok, going to see how to fix this, thanks
<bdrung> who approved the gnome-colors imports? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-colors/trunk can be dropped now.
<jamalta> Hey, sorry if I'm asking in the wrong place, but I added a PPA and the packages aren't showing up in apt-get after an update
<jamalta> The PPA in question is https://edge.launchpad.net/~mjeanson/+archive/iphone/+packages
<jamalta> It seems the PPA added succesfully
<jamalta> I can see it listed in Software Soruces, along with the key
<bigjools> jamalta: how do you know it added successfully?
<bigjools> ok
<jamalta> bigjools: Any other way of testing?
<jamalta> His key is also showing up in software sources / Authentication
<bigjools> apt-get update, then apt-get install something from that PPA
<jamalta> bigjools: i've done apt-get update a few times :(
<bigjools> did you try installing one of his packages?
<bigjools> you can also do apt-cache show <packagename>
<deadwill> guys, i need some help to merge my old LP account.
<jamalta> bigjools: yeah, shows the wrong version (the version that is in the main repos)
<jamalta> bigjools: and for new packages, it cant' find them at all
<bigjools> jamalta: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamalta> bigjools: it shows up as a .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jamalta> the syntax looks right as far as i can tell
<jamalta> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mjeanson/iphone/ubuntu karmic main
<jamalta> and just made sure I am on Karmic, with amd64 ;)
<bigjools> so if you do apt-get install ifuse=0.9.5-1~karmic1 does it work?
<jamalta> bigjools: well, i wasn't aware of that syntax
<jamalta> it looks to be working
<jamalta> oddly enough it's downloading the packages from the right place
<bigjools> so something is superseding the version you want
<jamalta> from the ppa i mean
<jamalta> bigjools: right, seems like that's the case
<bigjools> you must have already installed it?
<bigjools> anyway, glad to have pointed you in the right direction
 * bigjools leaves for the day
<jamalta> bigjools: i didn't have either version installed.. but thanks so much, it seems to be working :)
<jamalta> bigjools: have a great rest of the day then :)
<bigjools> np :)
<NateW> how would you delete ppa's?
<ScottK> You don't.
<NateW> ScottK: isnt it possible for an admin to delete it from your account?
<ScottK> Not currently.
<NateW> Can you hide them?
<ScottK> You can disable them
<rdb> hey jcastro
<rdb> 15:36 < jcastro> rdb: it's in the development release of ubuntu already, so someone just needs to backport it
<rdb> however, according to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/nvidia-cg-toolkit its still the installer package
<rdb> Or am I missing something?
<jcastro> rdb: hrpmh, indeed it is
<jcastro> will that not work?
<rdb> No, because I want to use it from a PPA.
<rdb> Is there any way I can help to get this fixed in the lucid repo and karmic-backports?
<rdb> Because I know that if I package it and file a bug report or blueprint about including it, nothing happens
<jcastro> unfortunately it's all mostly who has the time to help.
<jcastro> rdb: you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-motu and see if anyone has time
<rdb> well, usually I have the time to package stuff, but nobody has the time to flip a switch and include it
<rdb> but thanks for your help
<rdb> I'll package it for my PPA
<pantzir> not accessible?  http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/508192
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<pantzir> it wasn't yersterday?
<hyperair> how does one add an upstream bug watch?
<hyperair> using the email interface, i mean
<sinzui> hyperair: I do not think the email interface supports bug watches: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<blueyed> Today I've thought about using BOINC to distribute package builds: any user could participate in helping with builds. However, trust must be ensured and that's not possible probably, is it? (idea: launchpad provides packets with builds to make and clients can fetch those and have to return them in a particular timeframe).
<blueyed> Other BOINC projects manage to trust their users, so it may be possible with launchpad, too: e.g. an environment where the build gets done is created, which gets verified via hashes?!
<hyperair> sinzui: i was hoping that it was an undocumented feature =(
<sinzui> I believe there is a bug requesting the feature, but I cannot find it. (bug search on edge is very painful this week)
<maxb> blueyed: quoting the BOINC wiki: "Because volunteer hosts may be error-prone or malicious, volunteer computing requires result validation. The general way to do this is by replication: run each job on 2 computers and make sure the results agree." ... this approach fails for software builds. They are not expected to be bytewise reproducible
<blueyed> maxb: and it would not be possible to ensure builds are being made in a validated, secured environment? Like creating a chroot and validating the files before and after the build? But I agree that it would be difficult and needs more thought. But the idea is compelling: it would help both Launchpad and BOINC, if Ubuntu users would start using BOINC to help out Launchpad/Ubuntu.
<maxb> No it would not be possible. There's no way to validate that the thing doing the validation hasn't itself been compromized
<beuno> blueyed, have you verified that Canonical doesn't plan to add more builders?  it sounds like a big effort with a lot of risk (potential root access gain on million of computers)
<blueyed> beuno: I've ranted about this yesterday.. they are apparently happy with the current state. The same applies to Launchpad: it's slow, takes time, but they are not throwing (enough) new hardware at it.
<blueyed> maxb: ok, thanks for making this clear.. it's a pity though.
<beuno> blueyed, I've told you, launchpad's speed is not a hardware issue
<beuno> the builders may be, and I'm sure that if there's a problem, it will be fixed
<beuno> launchpad's general performance is a very hard one
<mwhudson> didn't someone say yesterday, it's not only a matter of hardware
<beuno> mwhudson, I did  :)
<blueyed> beuno: but you cannot say that with adding 10 more servers for page processing and 5 more memcached servers this would still be bad: it's software for sure, but when you add proper caching mechanisms everywhere, this should fly despite the complexity.
<blueyed> imaging just a 5gb memcache cluster: that could easily bump performance a lot (given software changes, yes, of course).
<beuno> blueyed, we don't use memcached
<blueyed> beuno: other mem cachers?
<beuno> no
<blueyed> beuno: well, that's the root problem then :D
<mwhudson> blueyed: which you will notice ISN'T HARDWARE!
<beuno> blueyed, yes. Welcome to "fixing the software"
<blueyed> beuno: why do 200+ queries for some page, if you could query a single memcache key?
<blueyed> mwhudson: well, still.. it's RAM!
 * mwhudson sighs, gives up on this conversation
<blueyed> mwhudson: I'm right, not? it's both, but after all, it's just RAM, used in an intelligent way.
<blueyed> mwhudson: and if you would increase the number of backend servers by twice as much, it would be faster too.. but now you're saying maybe: we have no proxy/load balancer.. well..
<beuno> blueyed, no
<blueyed> beuno: I really can't imagine given the number of engineers LP.net has after all, that there's no memcache in place..?!
<blueyed> beuno: what no? no load balancer/proxy?
<blueyed> How many machines are running LP.net (just the frontend - without any backend jobs like build services)?
<geser> blueyed: and what about the increased overhead to invalidate the caches when someone changes data in LP?
<cody-somerville> blueyed, FYI, Canonical does have intentions to add more dedicated buildds to the PPA buildd pool. It just takes time for resources like that to materialize.
<cody-somerville> blueyed, That is to say, its recognized that the current set of buildds are under a high degree of load.
<blueyed> geser: that's minimal.
<blueyed> cody-somerville: great.
<cody-somerville> blueyed, Also, if you feel you have expertise in the area of performance that would be of benefit to the launchpad team then I'd encourage you to send in your resume to our HR department. :)
<cody-somerville> blueyed, Or just take the code and start hacking! :)
<blueyed> geser: just imagine the home page.. this needs to get invalided only if the numbers displayed there get changed, e.g. when a new bug or answer is entered. and this could save 132 DB queries (i.e. one instead of 132) - you can use the DB to cache things, too (instead of memcache, it's just a tad slower)
<blueyed> cody-somerville: yes, good idea - I've started once with that, but have given up on the setup procedure.. thanks for reminding me.
<blueyed> I could not have imagined, that it's in such a bad shape.. ;)
<FuturePilot> I'm a little confused about the deletion of source files. I'm not sure what I need to backup, if anything.
<maxb> FuturePilot: what do you mean?
<maxb> more context please
<FuturePilot> it says they will be deleting source files that are in PPAs or that are not published
<FuturePilot> does that mean *all* the source files in a PPA?
<jontai> cody-somerville: any plans to allow third parties to "donate" buildds, seti@home-style? :)
<ripps> jontai: the problem with that would be security, how can we be sure someone isn't poising a build with viral code
<maxb> FuturePilot: "it says" ?
<FuturePilot> this says http://blog.launchpad.net/general/action-back-up-old-sources-from-ppas
<jontai> ripps: yea, I figured that's the reason it's not currently done that way
<ripps> jontai: a better option would be to donate an old server for them to setup the way they want
<maxb> FuturePilot: That bulleted list is a list of logical AND terms, not ORs
<jontai> ripps: does LP/Canonical take hardware donations for buildds?
<maxb> Except old servers are inefficient in power and rackspace
<FuturePilot> maxb: well that was a error on my part, but I'm still confused. Do I need to download every single source file from my PPA? It says I may not need to download everything.
<maxb> If you care about keeping every single source file, then yes
<maxb> The question is: do you care about keeping a copy of every single version of every package you've ever uploaded
<FuturePilot> just the current ones
<FuturePilot> oh, now I see. That answers my question.
<aboSamoor> I want to ask for advice, I want to translate reddit to my native language. Is launchpad the platform to use in such scenario ?
<aboSamoor> abentley, ^
<abentley> aboSamoor: Sorry, I'm in a call right now.
<aboSamoor> abentley, tyt
<abentley> aboSamoor: By "translate reddit", you mean the web publication or the underlying application?
<rlameiro> Hi all
<rlameiro> sorry, can anyone tell me how to make a new branch?
<rlameiro> I am using olive, but i can use the cli thas is not a problem
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<aboSamoor> abentley, the interface. they have a separate git tree to internationalization of the interface
<marianom> hey guys. I recently created a project in LP licensed under the GNU Free Documentation License. However I see that Launchpad considers it a propietary license. Is that right?
<thumper> marianom: that'd be a question for sinzui
<marianom> thanks thumper!
<thumper> marianom: although I'd be surprised if it was considered proprietary
<RAOF> Aspects of the GFDL are not DFSG-free (particularly invariant sections)
<marianom> me too, thumper. not doubt about it. but I'm not a lawyer and maybe there's something with it.
<Noldorin> hello
<Noldorin> is the launchpad bzr server down at the moment?
<Noldorin> i seem unable to commit to existing repos
<marianom> oh http://www.debian.org/vote/2006/vote_001 thanks RAOF...
<marianom> too complicated for me, anyway :)
<thumper> Noldorin: not that I know of
<thumper> Noldorin: which branch?
<Noldorin> thumper, lp:~ircdotnet/0.1
<thumper> Noldorin: that isn't a valid branch
<Noldorin> thumper, ignore the ~ :)
 * thumper looks
<thumper> Noldorin: looks ok to me, what errors are you getting?
<Noldorin> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "Cannot lock LockDir(lp-6
<Noldorin> 4843152:///~ircdotnet-dev/ircdotnet/0.1/.bzr/branchlock): File exists: u'/srv/ba
<Noldorin> zaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/ad/b6/.bzr/branch/lock': [Errno 17] File
<Noldorin> exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/ad/b6/.bzr/branch/lock'")
<Noldorin> that's via the command-line
<Noldorin> i got another one via tortoise-bzr, which i don't have on record currently
<thumper> Noldorin: what that means is someone else has a lock on the branch
<Noldorin> thumper, i just tried break-lock. hrmm
<thumper> man that is an aweful error
<Noldorin> hehe yep
<Noldorin> quite horrible
<Noldorin> aweful and awful. :P
<Noldorin> yeah...
<Noldorin> breaking the lock doesn't help
 * thumper pokes
<thumper> Noldorin: try now
<Noldorin> thumper, sorry. same error still
<Noldorin> just to note: no problem with local commitsa
<thumper> Noldorin: are you sure that no one else is messing with this branch?
<Noldorin> thumper, i'm the only one that has access to it currenly.
<Noldorin> so i'd hope not
<Noldorin> thumper, not sure, but things might have gotten screwed up when i transferred branch ownership from me (noldorin) to ircdot-nev
<Noldorin> erm, ircdotnet-dev *
<thumper> Noldorin: shouldn't have
 * thumper is looking
<Noldorin> no indeed
<Noldorin> using bzr 2.0.3 btw as the client
<thumper> ah, that was going to be my next question
<thumper> abentley: ping
<abentley> thumper: pong
<Noldorin>  /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/ad/b6/.bzr/branch/lock
<thumper> abentley: do you know about what causes the lock error above for Noldorin?
<Noldorin> that's a truly nasty path...
<thumper> Noldorin: yes, we should be translating that on the way out
<thumper> Noldorin: but I don't think there are the hooks in bzr lib yet
<Noldorin> ah right
<Noldorin> fair enough
<Noldorin> as long as it's "expected"
<thumper> unfortunately yes, it is expected, but aweful
<abentley> thumper: No, but I can verify that there's a lock directory there.
<thumper> abentley: yeah, me too
<thumper> abentley: all my local branches also have that lock dir, so I don't know what should and shouldn't be there
<Noldorin> heh
<Noldorin> erm
<Noldorin> more bad news
<Noldorin> i just tried break-lock, and got the following:
<Noldorin> and i tried it again, and it succeeded.
 * Noldorin is very confused.
<abentley> Noldorin: Both the branch and the repository may have been locked.
<Noldorin> thumper, perhaps there is some way to reset the repo and just repush from the local branch?
<Noldorin> abentley, i see...
<thumper> Noldorin: yes, we can blow it away
<Noldorin> wouldn't know how to fix that, though
<thumper> and have you repush
<thumper> Noldorin: break-lock should break both locks
<Noldorin> thumper, i'm curious to figure out what the actual cause of this is (as i'm sure you are)...
<Noldorin> but just making it work would be nice for now, i guess
<Noldorin> ok
<abentley> Noldorin: You're not putting having Launchpad autocommit translations, are you?
<Noldorin> abentley, don't believe so, no.
<Noldorin> thumper, same error after a plain break-lock
<Noldorin> oh, wait:
<Noldorin> thumper, http://pastebin.com/m654abab7
<thumper> Noldorin: perhaps abentley was clearing it out for you
<abentley> thumper: No, I didn't delete anything.
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> I'm getting a permission denied
<thumper> weird
<sinzui> marianom: I approved your project gfdl is fine
<thumper> WTF?
<Noldorin> ?
<abentley> thumper: what's giving permission denied?
<thumper> abentley: using hitchhiker and doing "lsl .bzr"
<Noldorin> hrmm
<abentley> thumper: wfm
<thumper> ???
<Noldorin> if i had ftp access, i would be tempted just to log in and delete all the files in the repo now. :P
<abentley> Noldorin: You have sftp access.
<thumper> Noldorin: you can using hitchhiker
<Noldorin> oh, cool
<Noldorin> abentley, what's the url?
<thumper> Noldorin: for sftp or hitchhiker?
<abentley> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ircdotnet-dev/ircdotnet/0.1/
<Noldorin> thumper, sftp would be easier for me i guess
<Noldorin> cheers
<thumper> abentley: user@ ?
<abentley> thumper: I suppose.
<marianom> sinzui: thanks a lot! and I learnt something new about licenses today (I learnt that I don't understand them) :)
<abentley> Noldorin: You may need to specify your username at the front of the URL, e.g. sftp://me@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ircdotnet-dev/ircdotnet/0.1/
<Noldorin> thumper, abentley: deleting the .bzr dir via sftp then repushing did the trick :)
<Noldorin> many thanks.
<Noldorin> (goodness knows what the matter was still...)
<thumper> Noldorin: ok cool, although I'm somewhat stumped as to how this got into a fubared situation
<Noldorin> mm, no idea really. the only special thing i did with the repo recently was change ownership, i believe.
<Noldorin> thumper, abentley: i'm off to bed now. will be idling around here however, so if you figure out what might have been the cause, please do ping me.
<thumper> Noldorin: changing the ownership has no impact...
<thumper> Noldorin: although you had a checkout right?
<Noldorin> thumper, i believe so, yeah
<Noldorin> ho hum
<thumper> Noldorin: did you rebind?
 * Noldorin crosses his fingers that the repo doesn't get clobbered again like this
<Noldorin> thumper, erm, you could be onto something there
<Noldorin> i'm not sure i did
<thumper> hmm..
<Noldorin> thumper, if that's the case then the solution is only to make the error message more friendly really, i guess :)
 * Noldorin heads off now
<Noldorin> thanks for the help...
<Noldorin> night
#launchpad 2010-01-27
<james_w> is it possible for a project group to have bug tasks etc. as well as just being a link between projects?
<cody-somerville> james_w, no.
<james_w> damn
<james_w> thanks Cody
<doctormo> If I get an Error 500, Internal Server Error from launchpad lib, should I report it as an error?
<tsimpson> if it's reproducible
<wgrant> It should have been recorded anyway.
<wgrant> What were you doing?
<doctormo> wgrant: Accessing an opened branch object from a gtk main, when it was opened inside of a thread.
<doctormo> Where would it be recorded btw?
<spm> doctormo: 'oops' system
<doctormo> Oh right, on the server side. duh I should know that.
<spm> :-)
<wgrant> It shouldn't cause an OOPS, but you know that the launchpadlib cache isn't threadsafe, right?
<doctormo> wgrant: Yup, I fixed the error my side, just a general question about uniformative errors and reporting them as bugs.
<spm> doctormo: my 2c; better to report and give any extra info; than not. the oops can always be attached to what info you provide.
<wgrant> doctormo: A 500 is always a Launchpad bug.
<wgrant> It's a crash.
<doctormo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/513116
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513116 in launchpad "Launchpadlib threaded use of branch object causes HTTP 500 Error" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> doctormo: Can you turn on httplib's debug mode, and get the OOPS ID from the headers?
<doctormo> You guys are using httplib 1 not 2 right?
<doctormo> otherwise you'll have to show me how to do that.
<wgrant> httplib2, I think.
<wgrant> import httplib2; httplib2.debug = 1
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be in read-only from 09:00 UTC until 11:30 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<wolfgang00> not sure if my last message went through. i apologize for my ignorance but i just started using launchpad and bazaar. is there anyway to make a branch private so that only team members can browse the code? i have some sensitive material that i want to restrict access to.
<doctormo> wolfgang00: I think only Canonical has that ability and maybe third parties who pay Canonical for private services.
<doctormo> wolfgang00: What's the name of the project?
<wolfgang00> yardbutlerstore
<wolfgang00> im removing the files that have sensitive info but i would have prefered to have them on launchpad and just restrict visisbility. i guess its not a big deal though
<persia> wolfgang00: You can try asking a question against launchpad.  I've seen it happen before, but believe there is a commercial arrangement involved.
<doctormo> wolfgang00: Having private files is counter to the open source way and basically goes against what launchpad is for. (public access to development)
<doctormo> wolfgang00: But as persia said, the commercial arrangement path offers a way around that.
<persia> And as doctormo said, it doesn't make sense for open-source stuff :)
<wolfgang00> i understand but it keeps you from having any files with sensitive information up for your team. even the ability to restrict visibility on a per file basis would be nice.
<doctormo> wolfgang00: I take it that you have passwords or some such in code?
<wolfgang00> yup
<doctormo> wolfgang00: It's _REALLY_ not a good idea to commit passwords to source code repositories. I know I did that once and had to change all my passwords to loads of accounts.
<doctormo> wolfgang00: Basically someone friendly logged into my google account and sent me an email to my own email account as a polite reminder not to commit my google password to source code ;-)
<persia> It's usually not a good idea to hardcode authentication tokens anyway.
<persia> Just have the source get it from some config file, and not clobber the config file on install.
<wolfgang00> usually not... but things arent always  done in the most practical manner :)
<persia> That way you can change the source, and not worry about the authentication tokens.
<doctormo> wolfgang00: In this case (I imagen an sql server password for testing or devel)
<doctormo> wolfgang00: You should organise a way of getting a test serivce set up locally for all resources. If you can.
<wolfgang00> one last question. how do i remove files from launchpad. i did a bzr remove --keep on the files i dont want up but after i do a push they are still there
<doctormo> wolfgang00: Remove forever? delete the branch _may_ do it.
<persia> If you want to destroy the history, you need to create a branch that doesn't include that history, and then push --overwrite
<doctormo> wolfgang00: But a bzr delete will just delete the file in that revision.
<doctormo> persia: I'll have to remember that one :-) thanks.
<persia> doctormo: Of course, in this case, all the passwords should be changed anyway, as they have already been compromised.
<persia> But it's a handy way to paper over one's mistakes :)
<wolfgang00> ive already changed them all as soon as i noticed what i did
<doctormo> persia: Yea, at least now all of my online accounts have different passwords from each other thanks to that mistake.
<wolfgang00> thanks for all your help
<doctormo> Is edge down at all? I've started getting oauth errors saying 503 Service Unavailable.
<wgrant> doctormo: Everything is read-only for maintenance.
<doctormo> wgrant: That explains it, although I was trying to do a demonstration video, when does it come back?
<wgrant> doctormo: Judging by the topic, not for another couple of hours.
<wgrant> It's rather long this time :(
<doctormo> I'm going to start calling groundcontrol "rather bad luck"
<doctormo> this is the 19th video where something has gone wrong ;-)
<lifeless> 2.5 hour ETA fwiw - see #topic
<doctormo> thanks lifeless
<Peng> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/497595 OOPSes for me, e.g. OOPS-1488F5415.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1488F5415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497595 in launchpad-code "some/all branches can't be accessed over http while launchpad is readonly?" [Undecided,New]
<Peng> Also OOPS-1488M1026.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1488M1026
<wgrant> That's odd. It doesn't OOPS for me.
<mneptok> wgrant: buy it dinner and compliment its wardrobe first.
<bialix> hi, I have question/idea: sourceforge.net supports redirect from sf.net domain, which is very handy; lp.net will be nice to have for launchpad. Then people can talk about lp projects URLs using such short names
<bialix> it appears for me when I've prepared my talk, and want to mention some lp projects
<mrooney> bialix: it seems like someone would need to purchase lp.net for that to happen :)
<bialix> yes, I think so
<mneptok> and speak to Kevin Buck
<Peng> mneptok: Hah, like I'd ever do that. Maybe wgrant did buy it dinner and compliment its wardrobe.
<Peng> When LP is read-only, does the OOPS database work? :D
<wgrant> I hate to think how much LP.net would end up costing.
<mneptok> a lot. musicians tend not to be rich, and tend to want to be.
<bialix> interesting. perhaps I said something stupid. sorry for the noise.
<mneptok> bialix: if you ever find a human that has not said something stupid, please let me know
<bialix> ok
<mneptok> bialix: and it's not a stupid idea, just probably unworkable since the domain is already owned and in use
<bialix> right now it's inactive
<mneptok> http://lp.net
<bialix> that's why I've said what I said
<mneptok> Kevin M. Buck. Chicago guitarist.
<wgrant> It looks parked to me.
<bialix> empty page for me
<bialix> my firefox can connect to it
<mneptok> yeah, it just went parked here.
<bialix> cant
<mneptok> a few minutes ago it redirected me to http://www.kevinmbuck.com/
<wgrant> Thank you for your interest in purchasing Lp.net. This domain is no longer available.
<bialix> rats
<bialix> it was fast
<mneptok> and as a registered Libertarian, i know that lp.org is not available
<doctormo> mneptok: Your a lib in the UK or US or somewhere else?
<mneptok> doctormo: US
<doctormo> mneptok: Clasic Republican Libertarian, Vermont Libertarian or Social Lib?
<mneptok> doctormo: i believe we need to stick with the principles of our foudning documents, with necessary updates due to human advancement (e.g. highways)
<vish> guys when lp was in maintenance , the link in the yellow warning pointed to > http://blog.launchpad.net/maintenance , which is an outdated link... you might want to update that
<Peng> That bug page doesn't OOPS anymore, BTW.
<soren> Will uploading a source package in format 3.0 to a Hardy PPA work?
<wgrant> soren: No.
<geser> I guess soyuz won't accept it
<soren> wgrant: Alright. Thanks.
<wgrant> Correct, it hasn't been enabled in < Lucid.
<wgrant> Hardy's dpkg would need a few patches to work with all 3.0 packages.
<soren> Right. I just couldn't recall off the top of my head whether it was unpacked outside the schroot and then passed on, or if dpkg inside the schroot did the unpacking.
<wgrant> The latter, now, but there are other defenses in front of that.
<soren> Oh.
<soren> I've never really understood why the PPA buildds bother with "dpkg --purge" in the end. They're blown away entirely once the build is finished anyway, aren't they?
<wgrant> Yeah, that's always struck me as odd.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ad-530> hiho
<ad-530> my svn branch import was marked as invalid with the comment: "his doesn't look like the root directory of a tarball would."
<ad-530> what means this?
<thekorn> hi, when looking at a bug page, what do this four flame icons at the top tell me?
<soren> thekorn: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
<thekorn> soren, thanks
<soren> sure
 * thekorn wonders why this post is not showing up in his feed reade
<thekorn> r
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kangarooo> what is Authorized applications ? i maybe want to authorize some aplication also :)
<deadwill> hi, I need some help to merge my old LP account.
<deadwill> anyone?
<maxb> deadwill: Try https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<deadwill> maxb, thx
<mrand> Howdy, I'm here on behalf of the Mythbuntu distribution.  In hopes of increasing our productivity while using launchpad, we were wondering if the launchpad team would be receptive to changing the "Show package report screen" (for example:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-bugs/+packagebugs)
<mrand> While the unassigned and in progress might be useful to commercial applications, unassigned is not useful at all to the countless open-source applications that use launchpad, and in progress is of low value.  We'd much prefer to have the new, committed, triaged, fix committed, and then maybe in progress if there is width left over.
<noodles775> intellec` or deryck : see mrand's idea above?
<deryck> noodles775, thanks.  mrand, yes, I think we would be open to changing this, certainly.
<deryck> mrand, I don't think we have time to get it scheduled to do ourselves anytime soon, however.
<abentley> kangarooo: They are applications you have authorized to use launchpad on your behalf.  Actually adding the authorization is usually done the first time you use an application.
<henninge> kfogel: ping
<mrand> deryck[lunch]: Thank you.  what would be the best avenue to document this request?  launchpad ticket or someplace else?
<kfogel> henninge: ack
<henninge> kfogel: hi, how much detail about LP development will you be giving in your UDW session?
<henninge> kfogel: Will you talk about the developement and submit process?
<henninge> like in https://dev.launchpad.net/PatchSubmission
<kfogel> henninge: I expect to, yes.
<kfogel> henninge: (I also expect to have much more detailed answers by the end of today :-) )
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> kfogel: ok, just wanted to check how much overlap our sessions might have.
<kfogel> henninge: what's yours again?
<mrand> Related question: We can't seem to find a way to have the bugs for the generic Mythbuntu distro show up here:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-bugs/+packagebugs   is there a way to do that, or is that an oversight?
<henninge> kfogel: in an hour ;) "Launchpd Translations under the hood"
<henninge> we were planning to point people to your session, anyway.
<kfogel> henninge: have a great session!  I may look over the transcript while preparing mine.
<henninge> kfogel: thanks
<bdmurray> some of these new launchpad features make my day
<intellectronica> bdmurray: especially having developed some of them, eh? :)
<intellectronica> bdmurray: btw don't know if mrevell has already chatted to you about this, but maybe you feel like blogging about some of the new api exports?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: also, sorry that some of them didn't make it into the release. they had several problems and it was too late to fix. will land them asap
<bdmurray> intellectronica: heh, I was just writing that blog post!
<intellectronica> nice!
<cumulus007> Rosette appears to be down
<cumulus007> *Rossetta.
<bdmurray> I was going through some bug listings and found a bug with a patch though which was aweseome
<cumulus007> lol never mind, it was a browser settings
<bdmurray> intellectronica: I know the linked branches had issues but what was up with the messages_count one?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: some test failure. don't remember exactly what but will have a look shortly and try to land it again
<kangarooo> abentley: where can i see thouse applications? what are thouse names or list of them?
<abentley> kangarooo: There is no list of them.  Any application that uses the launchpad API can be added to that list.
<kangarooo> how many aplications there is already? twitter has aplication list http://twitter.pbworks.com/Apps why launchpad shouldnt have? i want to know what are thouse aplications so maybe ill have an idea what aplication to make
<kangarooo> abentley: see previous post :)
<abentley> kangarooo: We don't know how many applications there are already.  We don't exert any control over which applications use the Launchpad API, so there is no registration process, so we have no list.
<kangarooo> abentley: then there should be made a wiki page like twitter made
<abentley> kangarooo: You are certainly welcome to make one, or you can file a bug.
<abentley> kangarooo: The list you pointed at appears to be unofficial.  The site says: "This site is not affiliated with Twitter in any way."
<jml> actually, there's a list at https://help.launchpad.net/API/Uses
<jml> it's not comprehensive, of course, for the reasons abentley gave.
<wgrant> poolie: Launchpad does run on Lucid, with a bit of tweaking. Try downgrading python-setuptools and python-pkg-resources to their Karmic versions.
<wgrant> Why does every bug have four dark grey flames on it?
<wgrant> Is this just a broken heat implementation with dodgy UI?
<beuno> wgrant, yes
<geser> wgrant: perhaps due to bug #511382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511382 in malone "Bug heat flames should be calculated based on the BugTarget's max heat" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511382
<wgrant> Ah.
<intellectronica> wgrant: note that even after we start calculating bug heat as a ratio to the hottest bug in a bugtarget still most bugs will be grey, since the majority of bugs in a project are by definition not hot
<intellectronica> so i do think we'll need to improve the icon design regardless
<intellectronica> any gimpers out there?
<wgrant> The heat algorithm seems to be suboptimal. Only 40ish Ubuntu bugs have any.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes, that sounds too few for ubuntu
<intellectronica> wgrant: we know that it's suboptimal, but we really wanted to get something out there so that we can start playing with it. otherwise it's a chicken/egg problem. any suggestions for improvement are welcome
<intellectronica> especially in the form of patches :)
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> I see.
<geser> is the bug heat intended to be per project (i.e. over the whole Ubuntu) or per package (for the Ubuntu project)?
<abentley> geser: I'd point at bug #511382, but you've already seen that, so I don't understand the question.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511382 in malone "Bug heat flames should be calculated based on the BugTarget's max heat" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511382
<geser> didn't read the latest comments yet
<abentley> geser: So, I think we're agreed that heat should be relative.
<abentley> geser: Ubuntu, is actually a distro, not a project.  Bazaar is a project, and it is also an Ubuntu package.
<abentley> geser: The idea would be that if you're looking at the bug in the context of Ubuntu, its heat would be relative to other Ubuntu bugs.  If you look at the bug in the context of its package, you'd see the heat relative to other bugs in that package.
<geser> yes, that would be fine
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kirkland> hey, is there a launchpad admin here who can help aliguori with a troublesome user?
<spm> kirkland: sure; whats up?
<aliguori> spm, we have someone constantly reopening the same bug reports
<kirkland> spm: aliguori has a troll user that keeps reopening bug reports that he has marked "won't fix"
<kirkland> spm: what's the process?  you guys usually send the user a "cease and desist" notice first, right?
<spm> hitting the obvious things first. have you tried sending them a contact this user: please dont. ?
<aliguori> #494500, #498107, and #493519 in particular
<aliguori> yes
<spm> kirkland: it's fuzzy. we use the hammer only in *very* rare circumstances.
<aliguori> honestly, i'm happy to give him one more chance, i just closed them again with a polite explanation
<kirkland> spm: okay, no problem.  aliguori was asking me for the process.  I usually just poke you guys.
<aliguori> i'm just not sure how to respond in a situation like this
<aliguori> he's clearly unhappy about a decision we've made upstream (removing kqemu), but this is the wrong venue for it
<spm> so I'm seeing... (still reading the first bug)
<wgrant> Oh no, not that guy...
<spm> wgrant: ? you've come across him before I gather?
<spm> kirkland: aliguori: my 2c from reading those; me doing any admistrative suspension or like will only make things worse. they're already irritated; that would piss them off.
<wgrant> ah, no, different guy, but same sort of bugs.
#launchpad 2010-01-28
<spm> yeah - mismatch between reporting bugs and expectations of fixes etc
<aliguori> spm, yeah, i understand, and have the same concern
<spm> just thinking of possible ways forward here...
<spm> one is to contact the community folks; I'm guessing they have experience in these style issues; and may be able to offer useful advice. ???
<aliguori> well, i've already closed the bugs so hopefully, no action is needed.  if they get reopened then i'll come back here and see about getting some advise
<spm> one other alt is to possibly throw the line like: I won't fix this; you have the source you're more than welcome to have a go; but re-opening the bug won't get it fixed. sorry. Which is harsh as written, but you get the gist.
<aliguori> yeah
<spm> my other advice would be to not get into an argument with them. you won't convince them, hence trying is pointless. state your case and walk away. :-(
<mrand> We can't seem to find a way to have the bugs for the generic Mythbuntu distro show up here:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-bugs/+packagebugs   is there a way to do that, or is that an oversight/feature request?
<wgrant> mrand: The Mythbuntu project is not a package, so it would not make much sense for it to show up on a listing of package bugs.
<wgrant> However, it is probably suboptimal that the page is specifically for packages.
<mrand> wgrant: thanks for responding.  Yes, as you may have been able to tell, we have a bug team, and they are responsible for multiple items... hence the desire to have it listed there.  Where would be the right place to make this suggestion/request?  LP ticket, or elsewhere?
<wgrant> mrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug, I suspect.
<mrand> cool.  thanks again.
<doctormo> wgrant, lifeless: If you wanted to see what I was working on: http://blip.tv/dashboard/episode/3161227
<wgrant> doctormo: It wants me to log in.
<doctormo> http://blip.tv/file/3141629
<doctormo> wrong link, sorry
<stochastic> I'm trying to merge two bzr branches that are housed in launchpad.  I have write access to the one that is being merged into (trunk) and have proposed the second branch for merging.  Do I need to manually commit the merge somehow or can Launchpad do the merge with a click of a button somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stochastic: manually
 * Kamping_Kaiser remembers back to the LP talk at lca
<rockstar> stochastic, you'll need to manually commit the merge.
<stochastic> thanks everyone
<adiroiban> Hi, is there a new way for disabling edge redirection ? I can no longer see the „Disable redirection for 2 hours” button from the front page
<tsimpson> adiroiban: there should be a link at the bottom of every page to disable the redirect
<adiroiban> tsimpson: yep. Thanks ! :)
<adiroiban> was that announced on launchpad-users mailing lists?
<tsimpson> it's been there for a long time ;)
<adiroiban> :)
<knielsen> is there a problem with launchpad branch notification emails at the moment? I don't see any email since pushing to lp:maria 45 min ago
<knielsen> (eg. maria-developers subscribe to lp:maria, but no mail in https://lists.launchpad.net/maria-developers/ for latest push. Second to last push from yesterday is there)
<adiroiban> hi. Any idea what cause and how to solve the error from this branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/launchpad/bug-462013-try-2 ?
<tsimpson> you could use sftp to remove the lock file
<tsimpson> sftp <you>@bazaar.launchpad.net
<tsimpson> rm /~adiroiban/launchpad/bug-462013-try-2/.bzr/repository/lock
<adiroiban> how come that it was created?
<adiroiban> as far as I know, I didn't do anything special for this branch
<tsimpson> I think it's used when operating on the branch, to make sure only one process can write to it at a time
<tsimpson> something probably went wrong with the last write attempt and it wasn't unlocked
<tsimpson> (at a guess)
<adiroiban> ok. thanks!
<knielsen> I still don't see any branch notification mails (for lp:maria) now after ~5 hours ... anyone knows what could be wrong?
<noodles775> Hi knielsen, sorry there's a window each day when no one from the code team is around, but rockstar or abentley should be able to confirm if there's a problem with branch notification emails in a few hours (or a losa might be able to help now?).
<knielsen> ok, tnx
<mthaddon> knielsen: we had some mail issues earlier, which should be solved, or close to being solved
<knielsen> problem is that maria-developers is subscripted to lp:maria, there has been two pushes today to that branch, but no mails are seen in https://lists.launchpad.net/maria-developers/
<knielsen> mthaddon: ok, do you know if the branch notification mails will go out later, or if they are lost?
<mthaddon> knielsen: not sure - I'll try and take a look
<knielsen> (I use the mails to trigger buildbot runs on the code, so if they are lost I may need to start the builds manually)
<mthaddon> knielsen: I don't know definitively, but at this point I suspect they're lost, sorry
<knielsen> mthaddon: ok, thanks for info
<knielsen> mthaddon: do you also know when they will start working again?
<mthaddon> knielsen: they should be working now - are you not seeing that?
<mthaddon> knielsen: and for the last few hours (the breakage I have in mind stopped about five hours ago)
<knielsen> mthaddon: on https://code.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1 there are pushes 5 and 1 hours ago for which no mails have been sent
<mthaddon> knielsen: ok, thx - I'll try and chase someone down about this
<knielsen> they are missing from https://lists.launchpad.net/maria-developers/ (I am mainly interested in another subscriber, but it is probably easier to debug sending mail from launchpad to itself)
<mthaddon> knielsen: I'm afraid I haven't been able to find anyone (yet) who can help - should be someone shortly
<knielsen> ok, tnx for update
<mdeslaur> I'm getting a crapload of OOPSes from launchpad this morning. ie: OOPS-1489EA530
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1489EA530
<noodles775> Hi mdeslaur, I can't view that oops, but what are you doing specifically when you get an oops (always the same thing, or a number of tasks?)
<mdeslaur> noodles775: I'm using a script we have to download packages out of a PPA
<mdeslaur> every three or four requests, I get an OOPS and it aborts
<noodles775> mdeslaur: hrm, without seeing the oops, it's hard to know *where* the oops is being caused. I've just tried manually downloading a bunch of debs from my PPA without any issues, so I'm guessing it's a related task. Can you perhaps post your script?
<noodles775> losa: Any idea why the above oops url doesn't find the oops? (Is it just a matter of waiting until it's synced to devpad?)
<mdeslaur> noodles775: it's here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-security-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/repo-tools/copy_sppa_to_repos
<mdeslaur> noodles775: but kind of specific to the security team workflow
<mthaddon> noodles775: we put in place a new app server yesterday - I'm not sure if the OOPSes are being synced yet (mbarnett will be following up when he comes online in an hour or so)
<issyl0> I'm just going through launchpad answers - I found one question that was asked but it has the wrong language specified... can I change that, or is it up to the person who asked the question?  At the moment it's set to French ( Canada ) but the question is in English...
<issyl0> Ubuntu answers on launchpad
<issyl0> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/98388
<issyl0> That one ^
<mdeslaur> noodles775, mthaddon: that oops was on edge
<mdeslaur> sorry for not mentioning it
<mthaddon> yep, there's a new edge app server as well
<mdeslaur> OOPS-1489EA554
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1489EA554
<noodles775> mdeslaur: hrm, no match on that oops either. Looking at your script, it looks like it's actually a sub-script, scripts/sis-changes that hits LP, is that right? if so, where do I find that?
<mdeslaur> uhm...
<mdeslaur> hold on
<noodles775> BTW: do you actually see the oops output? if so, pasting that would help too (depends on your lp account).
<mdeslaur> noodles775: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/annotate/head%3A/scripts/sis-changes
<mdeslaur> noodles775: no, I don't see the oops output
<mdeslaur> noodles775: I've worked around it for now by retrying in sis-changes, so at least I can work
<mdeslaur> noodles775: you probably have a flaky server in the pool
<noodles775> ok, great. Yes it could be. mthaddon will be able to asses that over the next while.
<mdeslaur> thanks noodles775
<noodles775> np
<pitti> hello
<pitti> the Launchpad user ~pthemessl ("burst") causes a lot of bug spam in e. g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/252174?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Fix released]
<pitti> due to a malicious spam cleaning thing
<pitti> is it possible to disable his account for the time being, or at least unsubscribe him from all bugs?
<Pici> I keep getting OOPS-1489A1664 when I try to a bug against a project, any ideas?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1489A1664
<knielsen> mthaddon: seems the latest push to one of our branches now triggered a branch notification mail
<mthaddon> knielsen: yeah, we've reverted the code to the previous version - seems no-one knows how to fix just yet :(
<mthaddon> for this particular script, I mean
<pitti> mthaddon: do you know whom I can ping about blacklisting that spamming user from above?
<mthaddon> pitti: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation suggests abentley
<pitti> abentley: hello
<pitti> mthaddon: thanks
<abentley> pitti: Hi.  I'm dealing with a crisis.
<pitti> abentley: did you see my ping about ~pthemessl above?
<abentley> pitti: Yes.
<pitti> abentley: you mean you are right now and are busy, or you are "in charge" right now? :)
<abentley> pitti: I am busy.
<pitti> I'll try help@lp.net then
<jcastro> gmb: around?
<qense> abentley: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk also suffers from Internal Server Errors, but although they occur regularly you can still view the file or directory you want after refreshing the page one or more times.
<kjcole> Hi.  We're trying to bring our LoCo into compliance with current standards.  Is it possible to rename a Launchpad page/directory?  Or copy it wholesale to a new directory then delete the old?
<mars> Why do deactivated accounts show up in a bug's "Also notified" list?
<abentley> qense: Do you mean the loggerhead view of that branch, or the actual url you have me?
<qense> The Loggerhead view of the branch.
<abentley> kjcole: Because Launchpad is a web app, we don't rename pages so much as we rename the items the pages describe.  So the possibilities depend on what kind of item you want to rename.  What item do you want to rename?
<abentley> qense: We know that Loggerhead isn't as stable as it ought to be, and we're working to fix that.
<kjcole> abentley: Our LoCo's coming up for reapproval,  The gods decree it should be named ~ubuntu-statename (in our case, ~ubuntu-districtofcolumbia).  It's currently ~dcteam.
<qense> abentley: OK, thanks
<crimsun> (~ubuntu-districtofcolumbia looks ridiculous given that we aren't even a state)
<kjcole> abentley: I put in a question/request on launchpad itself after asking here a few minutes ago, as that seemed to be what my searches were turning up as the appropriate way to "git 'er done".
<abentley> kjcole: That's right.
<kjcole> crimsun: My comment on another channel was "They're gonna love ubuntu-locowithoutastate and ubuntu-districtofcolumbia as the choices. ;-)
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<micahg> are source package names uploaded to PPAs supposed to be able to have bugs submitted against them in a distro that they're not in yet?
<kfogel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kfogel/launchpad/509194-506514-bug-heat-db-fixes/files getting "Internal server error"
<cody-somerville> micahg, no
<micahg> k, so the fact that they show up under the distro is a bug?
<cody-somerville> If your premise is correct, yes.
<micahg> cody-somerville: well, you said my premise is correct, right?
<cody-somerville> micahg, What you described would be incorrect. Whether or not that is actually the case is another matter. Can you give me a link to an example of where you think this is occurring?
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.7
<micahg> cody-somerville: I got an oops, but I can pretend to enter it until it's ask to be submitted
<cody-somerville> Interesting.
<cody-somerville> Maybe this is a new feature, lol.
<micahg> cody-somerville: it's been this way for a while
<cody-somerville> Well maybe I'm just totally incorrect then
<micahg> here's the oops...OOPS-1489EB607..maybe an LP admin can tell me whether it's proper or not..
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1489EB607
<cody-somerville> Do you get that when you try to file a bug?
<cody-somerville> Looks like it
<cody-somerville> Yea, I remember hearing someone talk about this the other day.
<cody-somerville> micahg, NotImplementedError :-)
<micahg> cody-somerville: ok, so does that mean they want it implemented or does that mean that you shouldn't be able to get that far/
<cody-somerville> Launchpad has a zero-oops policy so this is clearly a bug of some sort.
<micahg> cody-somerville: should I ask in the -dev channel?
<cody-somerville> I would file a bug.
<micahg> k
<qense> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/164120/+activity Interesting issue with the bug watch added to thunar-vfs. Adding the bug watch is actually shown before creating the task it was added to in the activity log.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 164120 in thunar "file manager hangs when mounted nfs drive is no longer accessible" [Low,Confirmed]
<micahg> qense: maybe the comment was processed before the task was added?
<qense> no, the time of the two actions is exactly the same.
<qense> That's because they were both processed with the same form submit.
<micahg> yes, I'm indeed
<micahg> oops
<micahg> yes, you can add a comment when adding a task
<micahg> idk, just a  guess
<qense> It's just that it could be confusing when the bug watch link is placed in the activity log before the new task the bug watch link is added to/
<_habnabit> How does one refer to a bug report in a commit message?
<_habnabit> I mean, is there some string that'll be parsed as referring to one?
<beuno> henninge, you can use --fixes=lp:BUGNUMBER
<beuno> and it will link the bug to the branch
<beuno> er
<beuno> _habnabit,
<beuno> I meant  :)
<henninge> beuno: I knew that ... ;-P
<_habnabit> Oh, per-branch.
<beuno> henninge, double checking!
<_habnabit> This was a simple fix, so I didn't make a separate branch for it.
<_habnabit> Oh no! Commit has it too.
<_habnabit> Never mind.
<beuno> _habnabit, no, pero commit  :)
<micahg> allenap: aren't we syncing bug comments with bugzilla.mozilla.org?
<allenap> micahg: Hi. Yes, we are. I assume you're talking about bug 267689? I was confused, so I've just commented and put it back to high importance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267689 in malone "Comment syncing OOPSes with the Bugzilla plugin don't show up in the OOPS report" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267689
<micahg> allenap: yep :)
<Shii> A site identifying as https://identi.ca/ has asked us for confirmation that https://launchpad.net/~avery is your identity URL. However, that is not a valid Launchpad OpenID identity URL, such as https://launchpad.net/~USER
<Shii> okay, i gotta admit... i'm stumped
<wgrant> That seems familiar.
 * wgrant looks.
<wgrant> Shii: Which string did you use as your identifier?
<wgrant> It may well not be the one in the error message.
<Shii> I used https://launchpad.net/~avery originally
<Shii> er, actually, http://avery.morrow.name
<Shii> which delegated it
<wgrant> Right, that's what I thought. Multi-level delegation is happening.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It's a bug in your delegation code, I think.
<wgrant> That URL is itself delegated.
<Shii> I should be using https://login.launchpad.net/+id/QTwJhAQ ?
<wgrant> I suspect so.
<Shii> yeah, that worked.
<Shii> the error message was confusing :(
<wgrant> Yes, the error message is wrong.
<allenap> abentley: Hi Aaron. Do you have some time to talk about TwistedJobRunner?
<wgrant> It's in some proprietary code somewhere. File a bug on canonical-identity-provider.
<Shii> alright, i will. thanks for your help
<abentley> allenap: I'm kind of in the middle of things.  Can we talk about it tomorrow?
<allenap> abentley: Sure, I'll ping you.
<abentley> allenap: Thanks.
<bignose> Loggerhead on Launchpad is making me sad
<bignose> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/files
<bignose> → “Internal server error”
<intellectronica> bignose: sorry for the incovenience. our admins are looking at the problem
<bignose> intellectronica: thanks for the response
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
#launchpad 2010-01-29
<bignose> intellectronica: Loggerhead is displaying files in branches again. what was the resolution?
<intellectronica> bignose: i have no idea, i didn't follow up after asking for it to be looked at :-/
<bignose> intellectronica: hmm, I take that back; displaying lists of files works, but displaying individual files now fails
<bignose> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/annotate/head%3A/COPYING.txt
<bignose> → “Internal server error”
<intellectronica> bignose: ouch
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm
<spm> bignose: well the good news is we have a beautiful backtrace of the smash. the bad news is no idea why. so far.
<bignose> spm: thanks for the response. good hunting.
<spm> heh
<tansell> hey, I'm out of disk space again - https://launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa/+packages
<tansell> stupid debug packages taking 300mb each :/
<tansell> any chance I could get some more?
<spm> tansell: sure. let me just dleete all your existing packages... :-P
<spm> tansell: there ya go. an extra 20%; see how that goes?
<mtaylor> hey guys - I've got a branch that's totally out of sync depending on who I'm pulling it as
<mtaylor> nevermind - I figured it out - apparently being in the team changes what I see
<wgrant> mtaylor: There are two copies of Launchpad hosted branches. One that you see if you can write to the branch, and one that you see if you can't. Changes in the former should be pulled into the latter within a couple of minutes, though.
<thumper> mtaylor: if it stays out of sync, please let us know
<mtaylor> thumper: well.... it seems to have been out of sync for at least 15 minutes if not longer
<thumper> :(
<thumper> that's bad
<thumper> which branch
<mtaylor> lp:~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk
<thumper> KnitPackRepository('lp-hosted:///~mordred/pkg-drizzle/trunk/.bzr/repository') is not compatible with CHKInventoryRepository('lp-hosted:///~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk/.bzr/repository') different rich-root support
<thumper> mtaylor: if you look at the branch, this is what you see
<thumper> mtaylor: which IMO you should never get
<thumper> fuck
<thumper> WTF is going on
<thumper> ah
<thumper> now I got
<thumper> it
<mtaylor> kewl
<thumper> mtaylor: the trunk branch has been upgraded to 2a
<thumper> but your stacked one is hurling
<thumper> I'm trying to figure out what is going on
<thumper> have you upgraded recently?
<mtaylor> thumper: hrm... yeah
<thumper> mtaylor: when and how?
<mtaylor> thumper: but lp:~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk is the only one I think I care about?
<mtaylor> thumper: I did bzr upgrade lp:pkg-drizzle
<thumper> mtaylor: unfortunately lp:pkg-drizzle is stacked on lp:~mordred/pkg-drizzle/trunk
<thumper> mtaylor: try upgrading that too
<mtaylor> thumper: ahhh. I seem to remember that from a while ago ... is there any way to say "um, hi! I'd like to make lp:~mordred/pkg-drizzle/trunk go away and have lp:~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk be the whole thing" ?
<mtaylor> thumper: will try upgrading lp:~mordred/pkg-drizzle/trunk
<thumper> mtaylor: yes
<thumper> I think you can say something like:
<thumper> bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:pkg-drizzle
<thumper> mtaylor: and for something this small, should be very quick
<maxb> Will Launchpad notice and update its own stacked-on metadata?
<thumper> maxb: yes
<thumper> well...
<thumper> kinda
<maxb> heh
<thumper> maxb: if we hadn't fucked up with the scanner
<thumper> yes
<thumper> but we are currently making a patch to fix our fubar
<thumper> we changed how the scanner worked
<tansell> spm, thanks!
<thumper> maxb: it'll certainly notice next time a revision is added
<thumper> mtaylor: how did the reconfigure --unstacked work for you?
<mtaylor> thumper: haven't tried it yet
<thumper> mtaylor: what are you doing right now?
<thumper> mtaylor: want me to do it?
<mtaylor> thumper: I'm wrangling with a bzr-builder recipe
<mtaylor> thumper: sure
<thumper> ok
<mtaylor> thumper: it would be great if builder would do a full debuild rather than just making a source package..
<thumper> :)
<thumper> I think build-deb does that
<mtaylor> it does - but it doesn't do the other thing I need
<mtaylor> I think I have a recipe and a wrapper shell script now
<thumper> :(
<thumper> mtaylor: the reconfigure broke the branch even more
<mtaylor> thumper: yay!
<thumper> mtaylor: you have a copy of the branch?
<mtaylor> thumper: yup
<thumper> mtaylor: let me blow it away properly and I'll get you to repush
<mtaylor> thumper: awesome
<thumper> mtaylor: I'll just blow away the guts of it
<thumper> mtaylor: try a 'bzr push --use-existing-dir lp:pkg-drizzle
<mtaylor> thumper: bzr: ERROR: The branch 'bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk/' cannot be stacked on '/~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk'.
<thumper> haha
<thumper> damn
<mtaylor> :)
<thumper> I thought we fixed that
<thumper> can you file a bug?
<mtaylor> uh  - sure
<thumper> mtaylor: we need to unmark it dev focus
<thumper> mtaylor: then push to it
<thumper> mtaylor: then make it dev focus again
<thumper> hacky
<thumper> but it works
<mtaylor> lovely
<wgrant> Can't you just init the remote, then push over it, thus eliminating stacking?
<mtaylor> do I need to do that through ui?
<thumper> wgrant: yes
<thumper> mtaylor: no
<thumper> bzr init lp:pkg-drizzle
<thumper> maybe with a use-existing-dir
<thumper> not sure
<thumper> I've not done that before
<mtaylor> hitchhiker to the rescue...
<mtaylor> ass
<mtaylor> bzrlib.errors.PermissionDenied: Permission denied: "/~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk/.bzr"
<thumper> mtaylor: what are you doing now?
<thumper> mtaylor: it is denied because I blew away the .bzr directory
<mtaylor> ah
<mtaylor> I was trying to blow away the .bzr dir :)
<mtaylor> mordred@camelot:~/src/hitchhiker$ ./hitchhiker lp:pkg-drizzle
<mtaylor> Opened bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/pkg-drizzle/trunk/
<mtaylor> (Cmd) ls
<mtaylor> .bzr
<mtaylor> backup.bzr
<thumper> mtaylor: is it good now?
<thumper> mtaylor: looks empty on LP
<thumper> mtaylor: but in 2a and not stacked
<mtaylor> thumper: I have now pushed
 * thumper waits for the scanner to catch up
<thumper> mtaylor: looks good now
<mtaylor> woot
<bignose> spm: Loggerhead is displaying file contents from branches again. what was the resolution?
<spm> bignose: there isn't one atm; need an appropriate dev to look into it
<thumper> bignose: bug filed but I don't think we did anything
<akgraner> Hi all I need someone to lift my limit to contact LP users directly? who do I need to talk to and explain this too?
<MTecknology> akgraner: You probably need answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> It's not that easy.
<MTecknology> nevermind - I don't know what I'm talking about :P
<wgrant> The limit is not customisable per-user.
<wgrant> akgraner: What are you trying to do?
<akgraner> wgrant, the Ubuntu Women Project uses LP as the list of "official members"
<akgraner> wgrant, I'm typing one sec I'll explain :-)
<akgraner> we are holding a condorcet vote and some email address are hidden.
<akgraner> I am trying to let them know they need to send me their email address so I can add them to the poll
<akgraner> and I can't send but 3 a day
<akgraner> by the time I get to all the hidden address the poll will be closed
<wgrant> Ah. If only Launchpad's condorcet mode had been finished...
<akgraner> :-(
<wgrant> spm: Any ideas how to solve this?
<spm> been reading along...
<wgrant> There was an easy workaround until two days ago.
<wgrant> But it's gone now.
<akgraner> Anyway to lift that for the admins of the team (/me is listed as an admin)
<spm> akgraner: is there no other way of contacting these persons? ie, no mail list etc? ie2. how were/do they know about the poll in the first place?
<akgraner> I have sent it to the mailing list
<akgraner> but our mailing list is mailman
<akgraner> not Launchpad
<wgrant> You could contact the entire team.
<akgraner> if I had an LP mailing list
<wgrant> No.
 * wgrant taps fingers, waiting for LP to finally come back.
<wgrant> Ah, you have a contact address set.
<wgrant> That's unfortunate.
<akgraner> So I posted in our IRC channel and the forums and the mailing list asking for those with hidden email address to email me...
<wgrant> (if you didn't have one set, the 'Contact this team' link would send a separate email to every member)
<spm> akgraner: heh, and needless to say, they haven't. right? :-)
<akgraner> nope
<spm> how many people are we talking? roughly?
<akgraner> we have UWP team listed on LP but they aren't signed up for the mailman list
<akgraner> 59
<akgraner> out of 194
<spm> yoikes
<akgraner> yeah
<spm> part of the problem here; I can't just give you their email addresses - I can see them - as that's private info and they've indictaed (via hiding it) they want it protected. :-/
<akgraner> spm, I know
<akgraner> I just need to be able to contact them via LP
<akgraner> but I can't b/c I am limited
<spm> everyone is limited; I think even us admins are.
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> Rather flawed, but that's the way it is.
<akgraner> how does that help the teams then?
<akgraner> we tell them official roster is LP
<akgraner> sign up there
<akgraner> then I can't get them the info they need via LP
<akgraner> help? :-(
<spm> the "normal" method would be to have a list and everyone is subscribed to that; but in your case, you already have a list and that's elsewhere. urg. messy.
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> and UW is not the only team like that
<akgraner> most LoCo teams use mailman for mailing list not LP
<wgrant> Yes, but most LoCos are terribly disorganised and don't have votes :P
<spm> heh
<akgraner> spm, ok I am open for suggestions I am trying to use the IRC nicks to workaround but
<akgraner> that's not neat either
<akgraner> 1) after this how do I set up the email entire team
<akgraner> 2) can we get the limited lifted for admins or team owners
<spm> akgraner: I guess... two part it. 1 keep emailing the official list - that's the actual contact you have right now. 2. create an answer reqeust; possibly bug asking for an exception; I unf doubt anything could be fixed soon enough to help this case; but perhaps the next one.
<spm> askhl_: yeah, your #2 is along the lines I'm thinking
<spm> askhl_: sorry - wrong person
<spm> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> spm yep ;-)
<akgraner> :-) opps didn't mean to wink at ya  :-/
<spm> heh
<spm> possibly something like a limited group that we can put folks in/out to be able to do mailouts of this nature; for strictly limited periods
<akgraner> yep
<spm> the internal discussion around this feature was convoluted
<akgraner> spm, can you email the hidden address if I send you what I am trying to send them
<spm> went for the blanket No as the first step; revisions from there; I don't believe there have been any since; so congrats; you're revision #1 :-)
<akgraner> since you can see the addresses
<akgraner> :-)
<wgrant> I suppose you could unset the contact address, quickly send an email to the team, then set the address again. But I'm not sure if readding it would have any unfortunate consequences.
<spm> heh. I could; I'd for a variety of reasons - including some selfish ones tbh :-) - rather not. The main one, it'd be an abuse of privledge. borderline argument perhaps, but I have to play caution there.
<akgraner> spm, I had to ask :-)
<spm> wgrant: no; that'd be the same level of privacy expose.
<spm> akgraner: hey for sure :-)
<wgrant> spm: It's something that any team admin can do.
<spm> wgrant: ? unhide a users email address?
<spm> Oh. the contact addres. right.
<wgrant> If a team admin clicks the 'Contact this team' link on one of their teams that does not have a contact address sent out, it will be sent to every member individually.
<akgraner> I'm an admin and I can't send out anymore for 23 more hours
<wgrant> s/sent out/set/
<spm> would there be any difference to using the team that way to the maillist? ie are the two sets (mailman list vs LP team) not fully 100% equal?
<akgraner> I tried the contact this teams email address
<akgraner> and got: You have reach your quota for direct contact of other Launchpad users. You can try again in 23 hours
<akgraner> so 135 users will get contact a 3rd time if I do a blanket email in 23 hours..  :-)
<spm> yeah it kinda sucks there. I suspect what you're somewhat dealing with is folks who simply aren't reading anyway. usual inertia.
<spm> it occours ... you're on a 24 hour timer. that'd be stored somewhere. we could zot that.
<wgrant> You'd have to remove or re-date at least one of the email records.
<akgraner> so every 3 emails one of you all will have to reset something?
<spm> akgraner: one of you == me :-)
<akgraner> b/c the send limit will still be the same right?
<spm> yup
<akgraner> spm, I'm sorry
<spm> I didn't for a sec suggest it was a great solution; just do-able; ;-)
<akgraner> spm, will you be online tomorrow
<wgrant> An email to a team should count as just one email, even if it actually goes to a million people because the team has no contact address set.
<spm> akgraner: Saturday? I hope not! :-D
<akgraner> spm, where are you located?
<spm> can berrrra
<akgraner> ahhhh
<akgraner> ok cause tomorrow for me is Friday :-)  no I hope you aren't either :-)
<spm> heh
<akgraner> spm, I tell ya what - let me see how many I can find via IRC nicks
<spm> us future folk pity the rest of the planet
<MTecknology> wgrant: I sent an email to ~ubuntu-members once - they all got it individually (no contact addy)
<wgrant> MTecknology: Yes. We all noticed.
<MTecknology> wgrant: :P
<wgrant> That was why one of the last changes to the policy was made.
<MTecknology> wgrant: what chage was that?
<akgraner> and If I am still stuck  in 23 hours I will send one to the whole list and just apologize for sending the request to everyone
<wgrant> Oh, that change was never made :( There was discussion that only team admins should be able to contact a team.
<akgraner> I just didn't want to spam the people who already gave me their address b/c the only way they can vote on the poll is for me to enter their address to condorcet
<MTecknology> wgrant: back then I did wish there was an actual mailing list to post to
<spm> akgraner: yeah. unf that's probably best at this stage; my thinking is to put a simple while [1] do; psql zot your timer ; sleep 60; done type of thing; but ....
<akgraner> spm, just as a heads up, sometime around may we will have another condorcet poll going out
<spm> fair enough; in that case definitely pls to add a bug report about this.
<akgraner> so can we (and I will help test or whatever you need from me) figure out something a little easier..
<spm> sure
<akgraner> I don't want to ask you all to do something I am not willing to help with
<spm> why not? everyone else does! ;-)
<akgraner> b/c that's not me.. I don't like asking people to do something I would not be willing to do myself or that I haven't done.. I might not be able to write code, but I'll help where I can :-)
<akgraner> spm, thank you for all your help tonight... I'll see what I can do, and just let me know if you need someone to test these new features and stuff :-)
<spm> hrm. I suspect the zotting idea won't work anyway...
<spm> no worries
<wgrant> spm: Why not?
<spm> sorry we couldnt get a better solution
<akgraner> spm, no worries at least this gives you a reason why stuff like that is needed
<MTecknology> How come you can't just disable the contact addy, wait until the time limitis up, send to team(everyone)
<MTecknology> I missed something
<spm> wgrant: looks like we store the emails sent in the usertouseremail table; in perpetuity. so my hunch (no code reading) is that the limit is based off a query of "give me the last 3" type of thing
<spm> yeah. there's all the ones I've sent. wheee.
<akgraner> MTecknology, I grabbed all the emails listed and added them to the poll
<wgrant> spm: That's right. You'd have to re-date them, or reassign them to somebody else.
<akgraner> that was 135 people
<wgrant> ew
<spm> gah. of course. re-dtaing would work. lala me.
<spm> hack; but workable.
<akgraner> MTecknology, I will send to the list in 23 hours if I haven't gotten all the hidden email address contacted
<wgrant> spm: Probably actually easier to recover later by reassigning them to somebody else.
<akgraner> but that means people who have already been contacted will hear about this for the 3rd time
<spm> akgraner: heh. evil me suggests the negative feedback you may get should add weight to getting this issue fixed. >:)
<akgraner> spm, yeah but it really needs a fix :-)
<akgraner> and it's not just for me
<akgraner> even it it is just 2 people per team (admins) who can be granted this
<akgraner> spm, I'll use the email team feature next time, but this time I was sending a "you are receiving this email via LP b/c you email address was hidden.."
<spm> fair nuff
<akgraner> well let me get back to getting this poll to all the members..:-)
<spm> heh; good luck with eh!
<akgraner> spm, please let me know what I should do if anything to get this feature added
<akgraner> :-)
<spm> oh yes; just report a bug against launchpad in general.
<akgraner> feature privilege whatever you call it
<spm> PITA....
<spm> oh dear. that came out loud. sorry.
<akgraner> spm, ok will do THANK YOU!!!  (I was going to say PITA)
<spm> akgraner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<spm> s/spm/Mr Potty Mouth/
<akgraner> spm, :-) no worries.. you're grand have a great weekend
<spm> surely intend to; you enjoy friday ;-)
<akgraner> I will thanks
<alkisg> What's the easiest way to allow 2 individuals full read/access to my bzr branch? (https://code.launchpad.net/sch-scripts)
<alkisg> Do I need to create a team, and make them part of that team?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> You need a team if you want multiple people to have commit access.
<noodles775> You already seem to have a team owning the trunk branch?
<alkisg> The existing team is not the "coding" team, so I'll need to think a little about organization :)  Thank you!
<alkisg> The existing team is in charge of the whole project, and has upload rights to some PPAs that I don't want the "coders" to be able to upload stuff.
<alkisg> So I'm thinking of creating a new team, "sch-scripts committers", and only give them commit access to the branch
<alkisg> Then, if I also wanted the existing team to have commit access to the branch, what would I have to do?
<noodles775> Make it a member of the owning team?
<alkisg> Got it. Thanks, trying...
<alkisg> Ah, do all commiters have complete rights over the branch? I.e. is there some way to prevent novice developers from accidentally wiping everything?
<napster> Do any one here can spare some moment for me to understand how launchpad works?
<napster> Hello... Anyone can help me with this ^^
<noodles775> napster: have you had a look through the tour? https://launchpad.net/+tour or were you looking for help on a specific topic?
<napster> noodles775, tnx a lot
<napster> noodles775, Launchpad uses bazaar. What are requirements on my system?
<napster> noodles775, To use bazaar...
<noodles775> napster: details about installing bazaar and a minitutorial here: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<napster> Hello... Anybody out there?
<napster> noodles775, OK, one more doubt
<napster> noodles775, What is trunk?
<napster> noodles775, Hello...?
<noodles775> napster: (I'm doing a few things at once here) trunk is just the name used often for your main line of development branch.
<napster> noodles775, ok.. tnx for your time :)
<noodles775> np.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what the heck - heat?
<bencer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/hardy/nginx/hardy-backports/changes when i try to get one of the diffs here i get internal server error, is anything wrong there ?
<noodles775> bencer: yeah I see the same "Internal Server Error" when trying to browse Launchpad code - and can't see anything in the topic about the problem...
<noodles775> losa: is it something we're aware of? (eg. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/files)
<mthaddon> noodles775: our nagios alert isn't flagging a problem :(
<noodles775> hm, that's no good.
<mthaddon> we check /~vcs-imports/busybox/main/changes
<mthaddon> and that's giving a 200 OK
<noodles775> I've no knowledge of the codehosting server setup, but could it be a bad nfs link (so it only affects certain user branches)?
<noodles775> (or similar)
<spm> noodles775: yeah - was noticed this morn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/514090
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514090 in launchpad-code "lp-loggerhead smashing on viewing files" [Undecided,New]
<noodles775> ah, thanks spm.
<spm> np, /me goes back to not being here and enjoying the w/e ;-)
<noodles775> :)
* noodles775 changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Browsing some branches currently gives error (bug 514090)Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* noodles775 changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Browsing some branches currently gives error (bug 514090) | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<napster> I've created a project in launchpad and have bzr installed on my system. The project folder with source code is in my /home/Public folder. What is the next step to initiate the trunk?
<noodles775> Hi again napster, your best bet would be to follow the code quick-start guide at: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<noodles775> and let us know if there's anything missing :)
<napster> noodles775, You are there always. tnx mate :)
<napster> noodles775, What will bzr remove do?
<napster> noodles775, I've done bzr add and all the files added...
<napster> noodles775, will bzr remove will remove all the files?
<noodles775> napster: I don't think I could explain it any better than what you'll read if you type: bzr help remove
<napster> noodles775, tnx again :0
<napster> :)
<noodles775> np!
<napster> noodles775, Path(s) are not versioned: I see this error when I've added some files and dir to my already inited,added project directory
<napster> noodles775, How to fix this?
<noodles775> napster: if your issue is different to this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/19768
<noodles775> then it might be worth asking the friendly people on #bzr
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Browsing some branches currently gives error (bug 514090) | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<noodles775> abentley: have you seen, or are you aware of bug 514090? It just seems to affect some hosted branches (hence it didn't trigger the nagios alert).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514090 in launchpad-code "lp-loggerhead smashing on viewing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514090
<noodles775> For example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/files
<noodles775> and good morning too :), sorry!
<abentley> noodles775: No, I hadn't.
<slytherin> Can anyone please clarify the doubts I have regarding translations feature?
<noodles775> slytherin: I'm sure dpm would be keen to clarify :)
<slytherin> When I download a .po file for my project it has copyright assigned to 'Rosetta Contributors and Canonical Ltd'. But the license still says 'This file is distributed under the same license as the <program> package'. Shouldn't license be ideally BSD (3-Clause)?
<henninge> slytherin: "copyright" and "license" are independent of each other.
<slytherin> henninge: I know. But LP use terms say that all translations originating at LP are BSD licensed
<geser> what could cause a script (requestsync) using the LP API fail with "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed"? this script got used to file many sync requests so I hope I didn't do something wrong
<abentley> geser: One cause of Precondition Failed is if you try to make a change based on data that has since been modified.
<geser> abentley: the script creates a new bug, sets importance and status on this bug's task and then calls task.lp_save() (that's where the 412 error occured).
<geser> is it likely that someone else modified the bug in this short time frame?
<geser> and how to deal with this? refetch the bug and try again?
<abentley> geser: No, I think it's more likely that you violated a database constraint, but I'll have to investigate.
<abentley> geser: It looks like there's a bug related to this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/lazr.restful/+bug/369293
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369293 in lazr.restfulclient "API named operations that modify an object should return the modified object" [Undecided,New]
<abentley> geser: The js code that modifies bugs removes their etag first.
<abentley> geser: You may find that refetching the bug immediately after creating it works.
<geser> thanks, will try this and hope it will catch those problems in future (as they don't appear every time)
<chrisboom> trying to upload to launchpad
<chrisboom> very stuck
<abentley> chrisboom: What's happening?
<chrisboom> getting this message
<chrisboom>  you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again
<chrisboom> im using windows bazaar
<abentley> chrisboom: What location are you pushing to?
<chrisboom> https://launchpad.net/~bigonroad/mygiftlist/trunk
<chrisboom> http://launchpad.net/~bigonroad/mygiftlist/trunk
<chrisboom> sorry, the latter
<chrisboom> the former tells me  bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<abentley> chrisboom: You can't push to http locations.  You should push to bzr+ssh:bazaar.launchpad.net/~bigonroad/mygiftlist/trunk
<abentley> Sorry, bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bigonroad/mygiftlist/trunk
<chrisboom> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of bzr+ssh:bazaar.launchpad.net/~bigonroad/mygiftlist/trunk does not exist.
<chrisboom> You may supply --create-prefix to create all leading parent directories.
<abentley> chrisboom: Try again with the //
<chrisboom> aha
<chrisboom> said bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host as  Chris@bazaar.launchpad.netsupported auth types: ['publickey']
<chrisboom> need to go change some settings somewhere methinks
<abentley> chrisboom: Have you run lp-login yet?
<chrisboom> dunno how
<chrisboom> the windows one seems to come with a gui
<tsimpson> bzr login
<chrisboom> so how do i do bzr login?
<chrisboom> cant type it in
<abentley> chrisboom: That GUI is called Bazaar Explorer.  It helps to know that's what you're using.
<chrisboom> indeed
<chrisboom> still trying to work out how to set up my ssh
<chrisboom> done it in launchpad
<tsimpson> is there not a command-line tool?
<tsimpson> if not, look through the settings for something like "Launchpad username"
<abentley> chrisboom: You don't *have* to use bzr explorer.  It should come with the commandline version also.
<abentley> The "advanced" icon on the toolbar should let you run arbitrary commands.
<chrisboom> indeed
<tsimpson> the command should be "bzr launchpad-login your-LP-ID"
<chrisboom> i chose, cos im not great at command line
<chrisboom> kl
<chrisboom> ok, im sorry
<chrisboom> failing here
<chrisboom> id quite like to use the gui
<chrisboom> but right now, anything is cool
<chrisboom> can you start me at the beginning
<abentley> chrisboom: Hit "advanced".
<abentley> chrisboom: select launchpad-login from the list of commands.
<abentley> chrisboom: specify bigonroad as the sole parameter.
<chrisboom> cool
<abentley> Hit okay.
<chrisboom> as in tools advanced controls?
<abentley> chrisboom: Yes, but I see it on a toolbar also.
<chrisboom> nope, not got that
<abentley> Okay, so the tools-> advanced controls option is equivalent.
<chrisboom> http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/48345/3116772
<chrisboom> but then i dont get a list, but cool, ill type launchpad-login
<abentley> chrisboom: I've got Bazaar Explorer version 0.10.0dev.  Perhaps you have an earlier one.
<chrisboom> just downloaded this one
<chrisboom> so its the latest stable i assume
<chrisboom> one sec
<chrisboom> yeh im 0.8.3
<chrisboom> ill get latest
<chrisboom> its 11.2
<abentley> chrisboom: Just stick with the one you have for now.
<chrisboom> cool
<abentley> So in advanced commands, specify "launchpad-login" and "bigonroad"
<abentley> And then hit okay.
<chrisboom> done
<abentley> Now try pushing to the last location.
<napster> noodles775, Are you there/
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<chrisboom> abentley: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host as
<chrisboom>   bigonroad@bazaar.launchpad.net
<chrisboom> supported auth types: ['publickey']
<abentley> chrisboom: Have you set up your computer to use your ssh key?
<chrisboom> and that would be a no.
<chrisboom> ill go look it up
<abentley> You'll need to do that.  I haven't really done that in Windows.  The folks in #bzr may be able to help.
<tim> hi, i am trying to build a deb of gcc-4.4.3 for karmic. the folder created by apt-get source does't contain the source directly, but a tarball ... when trying to build the package, dpkg-source complains, that the binary file content changed ... any idea, what i am doing wrong?
<napster> noodles775, Happy to get a friend like you on a learning procedure. I think I'll pull-edit-commit-push perfectly in a few days... Thnaks a lot for your help... see you later...
<chrisboom> thanks for heelping man
<chrisboom> sorry for being an idiot!
<abentley> chrisboom: No problem.
<abentley> tim: Did you edit or regenerate the tarball?
<tim> abentley, i imported it ... the debian package of gcc is built from the tarball
<tim> abentley, the root folder contains the debian/ folder and the gcc tarball
<chrisboom> it worked!
<abentley> tim: Sorry, I don't know a lot about packaging.  Maybe someone in #ubuntu-motus could help?
<abentley> Sorry, #ubuntu-motu
<tim> abentley, thanks, i'll ask there
<chrisboom> how do i delete projects im not interested in, in bazaar explorer?
<chrisboom> i wanna download a new one, and lose this one
<doctormo> Using launchpadlib, how can I know if my user can writer to a selected branch object?
<geser> is it a known bug that I can't revoke my own oauth-tokens (on edge)? I get "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." when I click on a "Revoke authorization" button.
<abentley> doctormo: I don't think there's a direct way of determining that, but they can write if they're a member of the Person that owns the branch.
<doctormo> abentley: There are no recursions required? groups apart of groups?
<matsubara> geser, yes, bug 511567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511567 in launchpad-foundations "Can't remove authorised oauth tokens" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511567
<geser> thanks
<abentley> doctormo: There's a method we use, "inTeam", to recursively determine whether a person is a member of a team, but it's currently not exported due to privacy concerns.
<doctormo> abentley: I think then I will only expose a feature of downloading a strait branch, if it's owned by the user and no group.
<doctormo> abentley: Until such functionality as 'canWrite' is available.
<abentley> doctormo: What are you wanting to do that you need canWrite fore?
<geser> abentley: how is that different from person.super_teams which is in the LP API?
<abentley> s/fore/for
<doctormo> abentley: Did you see the ground control video?
<doctormo> http://blip.tv/dashboard/episode/3161227
<abentley> geser: Actually, that probably would work.  I've never used that.
<abentley> doctormo: No.
<abentley> doctormo: And the url you pasted wants an account.
<doctormo> sorry, why do I keep posting the dashboard link
<doctormo> http://blip.tv/file/3141629
<abentley> doctormo: Anyhow, I'm less interested in the application than the specific feature you're wanting to provide.
<doctormo> abentley: I want to let users download branches, without having to specify a new push location.
<abentley> doctormo: So you can specify the location on their behalf, then.  I don't see why you'd want to restrict people to retrieving only the branches they can write to.  It's common to want to download a branch you can't write to and push your own version.
<geser> sponsoring works exactly that way
<geser> you push your branch to LP and request a merge into the branch you branched from
<doctormo> abentley: For branches they can't write to, they specify a name which becomes their new push location.
<doctormo> abentley: Users have asked for the ability to not have to specify the push location name but instead just allow a download, I'd rather not do that unless they can write to it.
<abentley> doctormo: I must be misunderstanding what you mean by " I think then I will only expose a feature of downloading a strait branch, if it's owned by the user and no group."
<doctormo> abentley: Basically I will only offer the ability to download the branch without setting a new push location to branches that people own.
<abentley> doctormo: I'm surprised that downloading one's own branches is very common.  In any case, it sounds like super_teams will be a good analogue of canWrite.
<abentley> doctormo: If you're not doing this already, you should also consider whether they've got a push location preconfigured in locations.conf.
<doctormo> abentley: I consider that if they have a push location set in locations.conf, then they're not really going to be using ground control. Although that's just me being lazy as I don't want to have to check it.
<maco> thank you whomever added the patch icon on the bug search results page
<deryck> maco, I think it was intellectronica and bdmurray.
<bcurtiswx> i search on launchpad for telepathy-mission-control and nothing comes up.  I know there's a telepathy-mission-control package.. what am I doing wrong?
<abentley> When I search for that, I get 415 hits.  Where are you searching?
<bcurtiswx> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/projects/+index?text=telepathy
<abentley> bcurtiswx: telepathy-mission-control is a package, but doesn't appear to be a project.  Searching for projects won't find it.
<bcurtiswx> ok, so I have a bug dealing with mission control.. where to file?
<abentley> bcurtiswx: If you search from https://launchpad.net/, you'll find it.
<abentley> bcurtiswx: If you search packages https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu, you'll also find it.
<bcurtiswx> abentley: ty
<glen> hi, if you remember me, that i was with problem of how to merge translations back to main trunk that each time there's collisions of merge
<glen> project name is eventum, after merge i get these collisions: http://pld.pastebin.com/faa3914b
<glen> usually the po headers get errors, this time es.po content too
<glen> setup is that bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~eventum-developers/eventum/trunk/ translations are exporeted to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glen666/eventum/po/
<glen> and i did bzr merge on trunk from the po branch
<abentley> glen: So it looks like the translations don't conflict, just the metadata?
<glen> so far i've commited only .pot in trunk, as they told thats the way conflict won't occour
<glen> yes, metadata always conflicts
<glen> and es.po seems too
<abentley> glen: And never the actual translations?
<glen> and fr.po
<glen> well, as no translations are made on trunk, then only translations are in po branch
<glen> is this collisions normal, or i do something wrong?
<abentley> glen: It looks wrong to me.
<abentley> glen: But I need to get my head around it.
<abentley> glen: I don't understand this: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~eventum-developers/eventum/trunk/ translations are exporeted to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glen666/eventum/po/"
<glen> it's setup to export launcpad translations to po branch
<abentley> glen: Okay, and then you merge those into trunk?
<glen> https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/trunk - Translations are imported with every update from branch lp:eventum, and exported daily to branch lp:~glen666/eventum/po.
<glen> yes that is so, something like: cd po; bzr pull;cd ../trunk; bzr pull; bzr merge ../po
<abentley> glen: So are people (other than you) adding translations directly to trunk?
<glen> i.e i commit the merge result of trunk+po to trunk
<glen> no, nobody commits .po in trunk, other than me doing merge from po branch time to time
<abentley> glen: And do you merge or pull trunk into ~glen666/eventum/po frequently?
<glen> bi-weekly or so
<glen> definately not often than a day
<glen> i.e the automatic commit on po branch has definately gone it's round
<glen> err, wait, i do not update ~glen666/eventum/po at all, launchpad does that automatically
<abentley> glen: It doesn't merge trunk into ~glen666/eventum/po.
<glen> it just commits to ~glen666 afaik
<glen> you're suggesting i should do two ways merge? hmm
<glen> but it keeps up after each commit of trunk, ie updates launchpad translations from the trunk commit
<abentley> glen: I think your problems might go away if you merged trunk into glen666 immediately after merging glen666 into trunk.
<glen> so it "kind of" does merge
<glen> ok, that could do, i'll try it this time
<abentley> glen: The key thing is whether bazaar shows merge revisions, because that is used to determine which changes were done sequentially, and which were done in parallel.
<abentley> glen: parallel changes to the same section cause conflicts.
<pmatulis> is there a launchpad admin around?
<doctormo> Is there a way to use launchpadlib to get a specific merge proposal, given either the merge id or merging branch object?
<geser> if you know the author, the project name, the branch name and the id then yes
* abentley changed the topic of #LaunchPad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<hendrik> Hi, is there any way to report ubuntu specifc crashes in java without using launchpad?
<hendrik> During the last 8 weeks I tried three times to use launchpad to report that bug. But everytime I try, it just ooops.
<MTecknology> On https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/+archive/ppa - I have nginx   13 minutes ago   Successfully built ; to the right there's a little flashing gear icon - what's that mean? Shouldn't it be a chack mark?
<bigjools> hover over it and see the tool tip
<MTecknology> bigjools: I'm not seeing any tooltip
<bigjools> it means that it's built but not published yet, but it's been published now
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> thanks
<bigjools> np
#launchpad 2010-01-30
<e-i-k-e> hi
<e-i-k-e> for translation i am doing via launchpad: can i use äöü within them?
<wgrant> e-i-k-e: you should be able to use just about any Unicode character.
<e-i-k-e> wgrant: thanks
<boka> hi folks! :) i forgot the passwd for launchpad and also the email address. is there some way i can recover my account?
<bdmurray> maco: it was intellectronica and I and your are welcome!
<boka> hi bdmurray
<boka> any ideas? ^^^
<maco> bdmurray: did you also add that "heat" column?
<boka> damn i can't find canonical admin channel. believe there used to be one :/
<bdmurray> maco: yes, intellectronica and I worked on a part of that, so did lots of other people though
<maco> boka: #canonical-sysadmin ?
<boka> maco: oh yes. thanks benjamin
<maco> bdmurray: is that for the # subscribers, # me-too, etc?
<maco> benjamin?
<maco> oh
<maco> boka: im not mako
<boka> damn
<boka> :>
<boka> ok then thanks maco
<maco> thats opposite of the usual
<maco> normally people pronounce my nick like his, and then i yell "i'm not benjamin!"
<bdmurray> maco: yeah, there is a legend at the lp wiki hang on
<bdmurray> https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugHeat#Algorithm
<boka> heh
<maco> i get the impression seeing a woman explain to a man that she's not benjamin is amusing
<bdmurray> not the proposed one but the hotness-making items table
<maco> bdmurray: bug control member is 400 points... whats that mean? that a BC member reported it? or has commented? or what?
<bdmurray> maco: that's not used yet but there is discussion of giving bug supervisor points for reporting
<bdmurray> see the hotness-making items table
<maco> oh um ok...
<maco> yeah looking at that one now
<maco> i dont know what bug supervisor points are
<bdmurray> Well bug control is only the bug supervisor for Ubuntu so it doens't make sense across all of lp.  In the future the bug supervisor of projects may be given points for reporting bugs in the heat algorithm
<maco> i see
<maco> so, for karma then?
<maco> or the bug would get points
<maco> bah im getting confused again. LP does magic things with numbers
<maco> ill leave it at that
<bdmurray> the bug would get ++ heat if reported by the bug supervisor for the projects
<maco> ok
<boka> maco: damn everyone's busy
<boka> maco: you got any pointers man?
<maco> or sleeping?
<boka> well yeah likely
<boka> :>
<maco> um do you know the username?
<maco> maybe the email address is public on the user page
<maco> or visible to people logged in, at least
<boka> the mail servers down
<boka> maco: even if i request passwd, it'll boince
<boka> bounce
<maco> well thats problematic
<boka> yep
<boka> but i mean if i could in some way recover the acct, i could allow members to signup on loco
<maco> i think you need the ability to receive emails
<boka> yep
<maco> to reset the password
<maco> best anyone else can do is login and see if the email address in question is listed on the lp page if you forget what email address you used
<boka> i think i remember the email address
<boka> i did that couple of mins ago and it correctly sent the mail but the server is down
<boka> s/mail/passwd\ reset/
<maco> i think you just gotta wait for your email to be back up then
<boka> i can't the server no longer exists man
<boka> :(
<boka> it was a dyn host
<maco> oh. so a now-invalid email address? eep!
<maco> might need to make yourself a new account
<boka> managing a loco is a pita
<thumper> boka: no other email addresses linked?
<boka> thumper: i have jabber one
<boka> thumper: its not linked afaik
<maco> i mean....mayyyybe you could convince someone to accept an email signed with whatever key you had uploaded on your account (if you had a gpg key on there) as proof you're you and that you're really locked out to maybe change the email address listed to be your new email address, but... thats not a for-sure
<maco> thats me going out on a limb with "does this count as signing?"
<maco> or "does this count as proof i'm me" really
<maco> (i have had gpg-signed email be successful at convincing someone at 2600 to break policy)
<kams> hi is there any installable tool for software project hosting ? I mean I want to install something like code.google.com in my local server
<kams> ^^ or may be local github .. I tried launchpad but it's installation (I do not want to comment about that)
<vish> hi.. how soon can we expect the bug tracker to be switched on again ?
<nigel_nb> vish, bug tracker?
<vish> nigel_nb: rather the bug watcher for GNOME Bug Tracker
<nigel_nb> ah :)
 * vish wonders if nigel_nb ever sleeps , notes him almost active in all time zones :) 
<nigel_nb> vish, hehe.. I'm about to sleep
<nigel_nb> vish, after around 15 hours of work, I'm just recharging my brain
<vish> ;)
<vish> anyways , anyone have an idea when we can expect the bug watches to be turned ON again?
<vish> hrm.. that sounded rather weird :/
<kklimonda> good morning.
<kklimonda> any reasons why [release]-security updates don't have branches?
<wgrant> kklimonda: They appear to for me.
<wgrant> kklimonda: Is anything in particular missing?
<kklimonda> wgrant, yes - transmission had security update 2 weeks ago
<kklimonda> wgrant, other packages have -security branches so it seems that something is wrong with transmission
<wgrant> There are some transmission import failures.
<kklimonda> wgrant, I was under the impression that it shouldn't affect importing ubuntu packages as the error was because of the unsupported archive format in debian package.
<wgrant> That's also what I would have thought.
<kklimonda> but security update was release at 15th so if there were no imports after the failure at 13th it explains missing branch
<wgrant> But that might well hold up imports for the rest of the pockets, though I don't know how it works exactly.
<wgrant> james_w: ^^?
<geser> perhaps further imports are stopped for this package once a failure occurs
<wgrant> I suspect so.
<wgrant> Since the Debian import would be fairly important for producing the Ubuntu one.
<lamothe> Hi people, I just started writing gnome-vlc 2 days ago and created a LP project for it.  Then I realised what would be better is if I had a switchable xine/vlc backend.  I would now like to rename the project GNOME Media Player, can I rename a project in LP?
<wgrant> lamothe: You'll need an admin to do that for you -- ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<lamothe> wgrant: Ta
<appiah> hello, a bug report on launchpad got remote watch to the debian bug tracker , The bug is closed on the debian bug tracker but not in launchpad , and it says the bug does not exist on the remote tracker. But if you click the link you end up on the right bug.
<appiah> Anyway to fix this?
<wgrant> appiah: Launchpad is having some issues syncing with remote bug trackers at the moment.
<appiah> oh
<om26er> I uploaded a package to my ppa for the first time and its not there. no sigh of building or any build error
<om26er> *yesterday
<geser> you didn't get an accepted or rejected mail either?
<kklimonda> james_w, ping
<jamalta> hi there, is there a reason you can't pull up a project's series and releases anonymously?
<jamalta> or am i doing something wrong?
<kklimonda> hmm, there seems to be something.. not quite right with lp:transmission - it's imported from svn but while other projects have svn revno property lp:transmission doesn't have it (or at least it's not displayed in bzr log)
<kklimonda> when I use bzr branch svn://[full path] everything looks fine
<kklimonda> (and yes, it took 20 minutes to do it ;))
<rockclimb> Hi. Anyone here know details about uploading to a PPA?
<rockclimb> I've been trying to upload a perl module, and one of the tests is failing. I was wondering if external connections are disallowed from the PPA build servers?
<kklimonda> yes, they are
<kklimonda> builder have no access to the internet at all
<rockclimb> Ah, right. That explains the problems then - I guess I'll disable the tests
<rockclimb> thanks for the info
<jelmer> kklimonda, hi
<kklimonda> hey
<jelmer> kklimonda: Did you see my reply to your question?
<kklimonda> jelmer, apparently not
<jelmer>  kklimonda, revno's are only shown for imports made using bzr-svn (newer imports) - the import of transmission is older and uses cscvs
<jelmer>  kklimonda, it is possible to convert the existing import to be with bzr-svn, but it will require your existing branches that are based off lp:transmission to be rebased
<kklimonda> jelmer, I have no existing branches yet because of this :)
<kklimonda> jelmer, how to convert it?
<jelmer> kklimonda, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/transmission shows some branches from you and other people
<jelmer> kklimonda: I think the easiest way to get it converted is to ask a question on Launchpad and assign it to the vcs-imports team.
<kklimonda> jelmer, only the last two branches are branched from lp:transmission afair - the rest are packaging-only branches
<kklimonda> jelmer, ok, thanks
<wgrant> jelmer: I thought that the recommendation was to just create a new one.
<wgrant> Since they can't actually be converted.
<kklimonda> wgrant, but it still have to be made by LP admins?
<wgrant> kklimonda: No. You should just need to create a new import, then change the development focus branch on the project.
<jelmer> wgrant, creating a new one isn't possible - the database allows only one import for a particular URL
<jelmer> wgrant, so the old one would have to be removed
<wgrant> jelmer: Ah, that seems slightly braindead.
<jelmer> wgrant, yes
<kklimonda> can I request it myself or should project admin do it?
<jelmer_> kklimonda: you can request it (please be sure to assign the question to the vcs-imports team)
<kklimonda> jelmer_, hmm.. how to assign the question?
<kklimonda> when I click on edit icon next to assignee I'm redirected to the edit page
<abentley> kklimonda: On the edit page, you can change the assignee.
<kklimonda> seems like my fever has finally caught on - I can't see it
<kklimonda> I can only set distribution/package or project, change language, summary and description..
#launchpad 2010-01-31
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I am trying to merge this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10/kubuntu-docs/dhillon-v10 which i created a little while ago, but when I request a merge it tells me that I have modified like 53 files which isn't true, why does it say that did I make an error while creating a branch
<wgrant> dhillon-v10: Your branch is not derived from the one to which you proposed the merge.
<dhillon-v10> wgrant: it says it was stacked on kubuntu docs. and that's what I actually did, first I got the branch down, then pushed it up to a new one and started working on my stuff and kept it in this seprate branch
<dhillon-v10> wgrant: is there a way to fix this now?
<AtomicSpark> I don't visit your home page very often, but I noticed the left side of the page is very short compared to the right side. You could fix this by extending the amount of blog posts being shown. :P
<Laibsch> There seems to be a problem when converting a ticket into a question:         OOPS-1492O772
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1492O772
<mwhudson> Laibsch: ironically, that oops report page itself errors :-)
<mwhudson> i think this means i should go to bed
<Laibsch> :-D
<Laibsch> good night, mwhudson
<slytherin> is datecreated tag needed when importing bugs from sourceforge?
<wgrant> slytherin: If not present, it should be set to the moment that the bug is imported. But why would you want to omit it?
<slytherin> not that I want to omit it. But the date field format in SF's data export is different than what LP requires.
<slytherin> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> slytherin: You'd surely be much better off converting it...
<slytherin> and I don't know how to convert it using XSLT. Looks like I will have to write a program.
<emmajane> gmb, ping
<gmb> emmajane: Howdy
<gmb> So, let me just test this to see how Launchapd behaves
<emmajane> e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr has a big green DOWNLOAD button.
<gmb> (This isn't my usual area of work, so I don't acutally know for sure)
<emmajane> that's what i'm trying to get.
<emmajane> mine just says, "you have no files for download"
<gmb> emmajane: Right, so I think you need to add a tarball or some other downloadable gubbins...
<gmb> Let me check for you.
<emmajane> the docs just say that I need to makethe branch accessible.... nothing about uploading a tarball.
<gmb> emmajane: Well, these are two separate parts of Launchpad. And OH MY GOD this is annoying... I can see why you're baffled by it.
<emmajane> If jml were online I'd throw tiny rocks at him. ;)
<gmb> emmajane: I actually think this isn't jml's fault (and I blame jml for everything, because he's smarter than me)
<emmajane> heh
<emmajane> thumper's too fearsome to blame though.
<gmb> Yes. He's bigger than me, so I'm nice to him.
<emmajane> :)
<gmb> emmajane: So. You're going to hate this. To get your Download This button, you need to: go to your trunk series, add a release to that and then add a download file to that.
<emmajane> I can't see any other page on help.lp.net that would tell me how to make the download button be attached to something.
<gmb> It's utterly, utterly rubbish UI design, that.
<gmb> emmajane: We appear to have been sucking on the crack pipe when we came up with that, and I apologise.
<emmajane> I don't see how to "make a release"
<emmajane> I can "change status"
<emmajane> but that doesn't work. I'd already tried just calling it "merged" manually.
<gmb> emmajane: It's rather oddly at the bottom of the series page.
<gmb> emmajane: And not under code.lp.net
<gmb> emmajane: Look at https://edge.launchpad.net/100mileclientroster/trunk
<gmb> and then look for the "Create release" link near the foot of the page
<gmb> Under the heading "Milestones and releases"
<emmajane> ok. Not under the branch then.
 * emmajane tries not to smash her face into the computer.
<gmb> emmajane: Yeah. It's...
<gmb> Well, I need this laptop for work, so throwing it at the wall in frustration would be counter productive
<gmb> But it's that kind of hulk-crush making.
<emmajane> and I love that there are unmarked required fields to make a release.
<emmajane> and then *seriously* I have to make a tarball and manually upload it?
<emmajane> omghorseshit.
<gmb> emmajane: Sadly yes.
<gmb> That is crackpottery in the highest extreme.
<gmb> emmajane: Apparently there are bugs for this. I will find them give them a kicking.
 * emmajane sighs.
<emmajane> thanks, gmb :)
<emmajane> feel free to subscribe me to them as well.
<gmb> emmajane: Okay. I'll also file a bug for making tarballs of branches available, if there isn't one already.
<emmajane> OMG. and then you could be /just/ uploading a README?
<emmajane> and there are MORE required fields here too that don't warn you.
<emmajane> argh!
<emmajane> https://edge.launchpad.net/100mileclientroster <--- I have a download button now, thanks gmb :)
<gmb> emmajane: Glad to help; sorry that it was so weirdly and bizarrely complex.
<emmajane> gmb, you don't have nearly enough whiner^w beta testers. ;)
<gmb> emmajane: Not for that feature, apparently :). They're all concentrating on the bug tracker and translations. Must get them doing something else ;)
<emmajane> Fortunately I have no contributors yet. Maybe they'll have bug tracking and translations perfect by the time I do. ;)
<gmb> emmajane: Yeah, and we're going to have beer at a penny a pint and the sun shining every day, too...
<emmajane> lol
<emmajane> gmb, btw, what time zone are you in right now? BST? or PST?
<gmb> emmajane: So, bug 161187 seems sort of applicable, so I've sub'd you.. though it's triaged low, rather irritatingly. Might be worth commenting with your experiences to try and get it looked at again.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161187 in launchpad-registry "not obvious how to add a download file for a new release" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161187
<napster> I'm using launchpad with bzr. How can I invite a friend to collaborate to my project? What are the requirements? How does the system works then?
<emmajane> gmb, added my notes.
<emmajane> not my best bug report ever, but breathing white flame in the comments section didn't really feel appropriate. :)
<gmb> emmajane: Thanks.
<gmb> :)
<gmb> emmajane: I've also filed bug 515128 about the branch-to-tarball feature.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515128 in launchpad-code "Launchpad should make tarballs of branches available for download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515128
<gmb> Though it might be a bit incoherent as I've got a head full of flu at the moment.
<emmajane> heh. It's 2am here and I'm trying to release "code." I assure you I'm no better.
<gmb> :)
 * emmajane calls it a night.
<emmajane> gmb, thanks!
<pablohof> hi, i'm getting a (7, 9, 'No public key') error when uploading the signed CoC in https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign . i've been trying since yesterday. i know there are several tickets around about this problem, but none of them have helped. any idea?.  my user: https://launchpad.net/~pablohoffman my key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x5BEE3CAF18F8A7264E517421195C4B0DD2E7F7B6&op=index
<qense> I'm writing a website that's using launchpadlib for Launchpad integration. I want to use Launchpad.login_with() to get authenticated access, but I can't find a way of doing this while nicely integration it into a website. The API documentation talks about having to press enter in the console after you've gave allowed access in the web page that was opened, but I want to redirect my users to that page and get them back afterwards. Is that p
<qense> ossible?
<qense> Ah, I found it. launchpad.credentials.Credentials does the trick, although LP still doesn't redirect you to where you came from. Any idea for that?
<Viper550> The download button on some launchpad pages is a bit well ... not wide enough on my monitor?
<Laibsch> oopses are still not fixed, someboyd please take a look.  OOPS-1492M1835 and OOPS-1492O772.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1492M1835
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1492O772
<mwhudson> OperationalError at /oops.py/ database is locked :(
<Laibsch> good morning mwhudson
<Laibsch> apparently still the same issue, then
<mwhudson> yeah
<james_w> I'm getting js errors on comment submission for a merge request on lpnet
<james_w> one of the "the following errors were encountered: [ok]" errors though
<james_w> appears to be on page updating, not submission, as I have no submitted the same comment multiple times
<borschty> how can i view already closed bugs?
<geser> via "Advanced search"
<borschty> thanks, i always forget that ;)
#launchpad 2011-01-24
<happyaron> Hi, I've set a team (A) to be the owner of another team (B), when non-members (not A, neither B) visit team B's page and click "Contact this team's owner", the email will send to team A's owner (a single person), but not the whole team. If I would like such emails send to all members of team A, what should I do?
<poolie> happyaron, i think there's a checkbox on the team page to turn that on
<happyaron> poolie: is it a setting? or the user who send email should check it?
<poolie> one of the team admins should check it
<happyaron> poolie: cannot find it, could you tell me where is it?
<poolie> like https://launchpad.net/~bzr-packagers/+contactaddress
<poolie> insert your team name as the first part of the path
<poolie> happyaron, ^^
<poolie> if you go to the bottom left of the team page, click 'mailing list' then you can click through to this
<happyaron> poolie: thanks, let me try
<happyaron> poolie: does not make sense
<poolie> what doesn't?
<happyaron> I tried to fill in a different contact address in the box (team B), and login to another account which is not a member of that team, then visit the team's page, and click "Contact this team's owner", it still send email to team A's owner, rather than all members in A
<poolie> hm
<poolie> i don't know
<poolie> it may just be a bug
<happyaron> see
<poolie> hm, so actually
<poolie> which teams are you talking about here?
<happyaron> A: ubuntu-china-admins, B: ubuntu-l10n-zh-cn
<poolie> ok, and so A is a list?
<poolie> and you put the address of that list into the "another address" box in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-zh-cn/+contactaddress
<happyaron> poolie: I requested a mailing list for ubuntu-china-admins, and try to add it to "another address" of ubuntu-l10n-zh-cn, then it says "ubuntu-china-admins@lists.launchpad.net is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with Ubuntu China LoCo Teams Admininistrators."
<poolie> sorry, this is getting past the limits of what i know about how this works
<happyaron> thanks anyway, :)
<thorwil> would it be the right thing to do to replace all occurances of "maverick" with "natty" in the debian/changelog to do another build/upload to my ppa
<thorwil> to support both series?
<geser> thorwil: only the topmost entry in debian/changelog has to be for natty
<thorwil> geser: so  could as well copy the topmost, make that one change and go? to repeat that for every release of my package?
<geser> thorwil: yes (and don't forget to also modify the package revision as you can only successfully upload each revision once)
<thorwil> but changing the revision would not reflect what happens, as the switch between maverick/natty would be the only change
<geser> does your maverick package need to be recompiled for natty?
<geser> even if you upload the same package to maverick and natty, both need a slightly different package revision (e.g. by appending ~maverick and ~natty to the package version)
<thorwil> geser: it's a python package which makes me suspect: no, though perhaps a change of the default python version or a dependency might become interesting?
<geser> if the dependencies don't need to be changed at all, you could also copy the package from maverick to natty over the LP interface for it
 * thorwil has no clue regarding the lack or presence of compatibility issues with .pyc files
<geser> .pyc files will be generated during install time (if you packaged it right)
<thorwil> ah, ok then.
<thorwil> geser: thank you
<geser> your package should only have the .py files
<thorwil> i see, it has
<fta> danilos, hi, did you get my email?
<danilos> fta, yeah, I did, but a bit jetlagged atm, will probably get to it later today
<bencer> is possible to access ppa repositories using ftp (or https) instead of http ?
<maxb> no
<bencer> is it on the roadmap ?
<desrt> good morning.
<desrt> i keep getting rejected upload mails from soyuz (for PPAs) with a very vague error message
<desrt> here is an example message: http://fpaste.org/CO63/
<desrt> (i also tried with a non-zero version number more recently.  it didn't help.)
<maxb> desrt: That's a pretty poor error message, but I'm guessing that it's because Soyuz doesn't allow 3.0 (git) source format
<desrt> ah.  that might explain it.
<desrt> you're sure that it doesn't support 3.0 or you suspect that it is the case?
<maxb> It allows 3.0 (native) and 3.0 (quilt)
<maxb> (For karmic and later, that is)
<desrt> maybe i can get away with native.  i'll try that.
<desrt> maxb: woo.  accepted!
<desrt> now we see if it builds :)
<tiagoscd> hey
<tiagoscd> i would like to know more about ReportingAPI (https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/Specs/ReportingAPI)
<danilos> hi tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> David tell me that I can found help on this channel
<danilos> tiagoscd, the better channel is actually #launchpad-dev
<tiagoscd> thanks danilos
<maxb> Hrm. This is bizarre. I have a PPA, in which, for karmic, a recent lpia build has not been published
<maxb> Or rather, arch-all
<bigjools> maxb: can you point me at the ppa/build and I'll take a look
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/proposed/+packages?field.name_filter=python-fastimport&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=karmic
<maxb> I am just writing up a question
<maxb> Logged as https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142682
<bigjools> maxb: hmmm that's odd
<mrevell> I'm pleased to say feedback@launchpad.net should be working again
<jml> mrevell: woot. thanks.
<midtown> hey all, I know how to copy binaries/source from one PPA to another, but is there a way to copy say, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foobar/0.1-1 to a PPA?
<bigjools> midtown: the easiest way is to use the API
<bigjools> the web UI is not designed to browse large archives so it times out
<midtown> bigjools: oh okay, but the API does provide a way to go from ubuntu archive to PPA?
<bigjools> yes, you need to get 2 Archive objects and call syncSource() on one of them
<shadeslayer> ^^ you need the sourcenames of the packages btw to do API calls
<ari-tczew> what is the valid URL for bazaar if I want to import code from cvs sf.net? my command is 'cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock co -P nvclock'
<midtown> thanks bigjools, shadeslayer, found the docs for that. do either of you know of any source that has an example of using 'archive' or syncSources? the usage isn't obvious to me from reading the docs
<maxb> midtown: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/hydrazine/view/head:/lp-promote-ppa
<maxb> ari-tczew: CVS does not use URLs. You need the cvsroot and module from the command line you showed
<ari-tczew> maxb: could you help me? how can I reproduce it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557802/
<maxb> I do not understand what you are asking
<ari-tczew> maxb: I want to import cvs to bazaar.
<ari-tczew> but LP couldn't push it because: ":pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/nvclock" is not a valid URI
<maxb> ari-tczew: Write :pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock instead
<maxb> And be sure you're not accidentally trying to enter a CVS root in the Subversion import fields
<ari-tczew> maxb: ":pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock" is not a valid URI
<maxb> Exactly where are you entering this?
<ari-tczew> maxb: in my branches
<maxb> Please give the exact URL of the Launchpad page you are on
<ari-tczew> maxb: https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+addbranch
<maxb> Ah, you're in the wrong place
<maxb> See the text under the field "This is the external location where the Bazaar branch is hosted."
<maxb> You're not importing a Bazaar branch
<midtown> maxb: thanks, got it working!
<ari-tczew> maxb: ok, how can I resolve it?
<maxb> ari-tczew: You want to be here instead: https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<ari-tczew> maxb: project doesn't exist :(
<maxb> Code imports need to be associated with a project
<magcius> Does Launchpad support custom domains a la DNS CNAME, or do we require HTTP redirection?
<maxb> It does not support pointing custom CNAMEs at i
<maxb> *it
<maxb> lifeless: btw, pages like https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted actively mention the ~launchpad-recipe-beta team, not ~launchpad-beta-testers
<lifeless> maxb: ah, sounds like I was wrong then :P
<qwebirc44278> hello
<qwebirc44278> just a quick question
<qwebirc44278> what should I do to test the recipes on lp ?
<poolie> qwebirc44278, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<poolie> i think that says how to test them locally
<qwebirc44278> oh, I've already found - needed to join ~launchpad-recipe-beta team
<qwebirc44278> yea, I did test locally, but I wanted to test it on the launchpad itsels
<qwebirc44278> *itself
<qwebirc44278> thanks for the help anyway
<qwebirc44278> cya! :)
<flacoste> poolie: skype me when you are ready
<poolie> flacoste, won't be long
<poolie> flacoste, actually, can we skip it and try for tomorrow?
<poolie> still otp
<flacoste> poolie: tomorrow's is busy for me, either next week or in 48hr?
<poolie> 48h (or 47h) is ok with me
<Delemas> I'm trying to build two different releases of a software package. I uploaded the first, it got scheduled to build. Then I upload the 2nd and the 1st build was aborted with "Build for superseded Source". Is there a way around this?
<maxb> That is not how Debian/Ubuntu package archives work. If you explain a little more about why you're trying to build two different releases, people here can probably suggest how that best fits into the model.
<Delemas> I've got a stable pnp4nagios-0.6.10 package and a development pnp4nagios-0.6.11 package. I want to build both. Perhaps I need to some how have sub sections in my PPA like I've seen in some other PPAs?
<maxb> To offer your users a "stable" and "beta/dev/test" choice, you want to use two separate PPAs. Your users then choose which one to use.
<Delemas> I've seen copy and delete packages, is there some way to move that development package to my unstable PPA or do I have to delete and possibly wait a long time?
<ari-tczew> maxb: thanks, now nvclock trunk is available via bazaar ;)
<bdrung> bdrung pokes poolie (and dobey in #ubuntu-desktop) to look at bug #524680
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 524680 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[lp-project-upload] not really ubuntu specific" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524680
#launchpad 2011-01-25
<poolie> bdrung, are you a u-d-tools maintainer?
<poolie> are you asking me to do it, or asking me if i think it's sane?
<bdrung> poolie: yes (look at the changelog)
<bdrung> poolie: i am asking you to pull the script into lptools
<poolie> is there a mp for it?
<bdrung> no
<bdrung> poolie: would that speed the thing up?
<poolie> bdrung, ah, not especially
<poolie> well, it depends
<poolie> if it's just "copy this one file" i can do it
<poolie> if other rearrangements are needed and you did them that would make things faster
<bdrung> poolie: it should be just "copy this one file"
<bdrung> poolie: (adjust setup.py, add to copyright and description, check dependencies)
<poolie> ok, i'll try to do that
<magcius> Does Launchpad have an IRC bugbot system?
<lifeless> what do you mean ?
<magcius> Is there an official or set of third-party IRC bugbots?
<lifeless> we don't have a official set of irc integration things; there are a few around
<lifeless> there's mup
<lifeless> and ubot5
<lifeless> bug 34
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 34 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/34)
<lifeless> bug 234
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 234 in Baz (deprecated) "baz does not repects TMPDIR variable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234
<lifeless> better :P
<lifeless> I think someone wrote a twisted one as well
<magcius> lifeless, is there a CIA-like thing that gives updates on LP bugs?
<lifeless> I don't know, whats a CIA think
<lifeless> *thing*
<magcius> lifeless, http://cia.vc
<magcius> But for bugs.
<lifeless> I guess
<lifeless> just plug an rss consumer to an irc emitter?
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> Please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<poolie> damascene, hi
<poolie> damascene, i'm not clear what you want to have done
<poolie> reassignment of the teams, or for someone to tell you who the translators are
<damascene> poolie: there is no official launchpad translation team for Arabic
<damascene> we want to make ~lp-l10n-ar the official one
<damascene> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<damascene> I've replayed to your question in launchpad
<damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTranslationTeam/Rules could we set the direction to RTL?
<damascene> another question. if some one joined a team will he be added to the team mail list too?
<persia> damascene, It's optional, selected on a per-user basis, in their personal preferences.
<damascene> I understand that I can add my team members my self to the team mailing list?
<damascene> right?
<damascene> *can not
<persia> Right.  It's a preference, by user, which only they can set.
<damascene> could we set the direction to RTL? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTranslationTeam/Rules
<damascene> Please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<geser> wgrant: can the armel builds with the intermixed logs be given-back or do you still need them for inspection?
<wgrant> geser: You can give them back.
<cjwatson> is Launchpad supposed to expire bugs which were marked Incomplete, then had replies from the original reporter, but nobody got round to removing the Incomplete status?
<cjwatson> this seems distinctly suboptimal - it's not the reporter's fault we were slack about keeping the status up to date
<cjwatson> bug 681280 is an example of this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 681280 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 fails with error: symbol not found: 'grub_err_printed_errors'." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681280
<cjwatson> (I've since marked it Invalid, but nevertheless)
<damascene> Please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUES: - | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Codehosting down from 12.00 UTC for 20 mins http://is.gd/wgw0sI |Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<honeypot> I didn't find ppa repositories in sources.list but they still exist... how to remove them plz
<persia> honeypot, That question is better asked in #ubuntu ( check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ )
<honeypot> persia, thank you! I installed VLC 1.1.15 from PPA and apparently x264 is broken... do you have any idea abou the issue?
<persia> No, but again, this isn't the right channel for that sort of question.
<honeypot> persia: does the question concern ubuntu too?
<persia> Either Ubuntu (in which case #ubuntu is the right place), or the PPA (in which case you need to find a channel for the PPA owner)
<honeypot> I see! thank you so much persia!
<runeks> hello all
<damascene> Please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUES: - | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Codehosting down from 12.00 UTC for 20 mins http://is.gd/wgw0sI |Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: benji | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<xrg_> benji: some help for a private project, please, prv.
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUES: - | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Codehosting down from 12.00 UTC for 20 mins http://is.gd/wgw0sI | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: benji | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Codehosting down from 12.00 UTC for 20 mins http://is.gd/wgw0sI | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: benji | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> (just fixing spacing and trimming)
<shadeslayer> hi, im getting "No Such resource" links on Launchpad
<shadeslayer> in private PPA's
<benji> shadeslayer: can you give me an example?
<shadeslayer> https://i62771573.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/62771573/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4:4.6.0a-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=1d214901ae6be78103e1ac01e87509d5
<shadeslayer> that gives me "No Such Resource"
<shadeslayer> ive been logged in for a very long time
<shadeslayer> nope .. same thing with cache emptied
<benji> shadeslayer: I'm not very familiar with PPAs, but the "FAILEDTOBUILD" in that URL makes me suspicious
<shadeslayer> benji: yes, the package failed to build, i want to look at the build logs, but i cant
<shadeslayer> yeah ... build logs from normal PPA's open up fine
<benji> shadeslayer: ok, let me see what I can figure out
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> benji: my user id is : ~rohangarg
<shadeslayer> if that helps
<benji> thanks
<exarkun> So I want a mailing list for https://launchpad.net/divmod.org
<exarkun> But I want people to be able to subscribe to the list without having commit access
<exarkun> What shall I do?
<benji> shadeslayer: can you point me to the page that had the link that gave you "No Such Resource"?
<shadeslayer> benji: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa << click on the FTBFS on the left
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/left/right
<jml> exarkun: make an open team that's separate from the devs, add the devs to that team.
<jml> exarkun: as in, add the dev team to that team
<exarkun> okay.  where's the ui for creating teams?
<exarkun> ah, there's a link on the front page.
<jml> exarkun: linked off the front page. https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<jml> yes.
 * jml wishes this was better
<benji> shadeslayer: you're using Chromium?
<exarkun> jml: thanks
<shadeslayer> benji: yes
<jml> exarkun: np
<benji> shadeslayer: this is the result of a chromium bug; visit https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2221542/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.6.0a-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz in Firefox to get a new token and you should be able to see the logs.
<shadeslayer> ah
 * shadeslayer tries with rekonq
<shadeslayer> benji: thanks :)
<fta> did you file a bug against chromium for that?
<damascene> Please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<fta> danilo, hi, yt?
<OdyX> Hrm. Do I need to manually restart "Dependency wait" builds in my PPA (if I know it will get solved automagically in some hours) ?
<bigjools> OdyX: no it will be automatically retried
<OdyX> bigjools: nice; thanks.
<maxb> Although topic of #launchpad-dev says: firefighting: builds are not retrying at the moment /
<maxb> ?
<hagna> so launchpad has bzr, svn and git support?
<maxb> Launchpad has native bzr support.
<maxb> It also has support for automatically import cvs svn git hg into bzr branches
<maxb> *importing
<OdyX> maxb: it'd be nice if it worked… I just uploaded 5 chained Build-Deps on natty-maverick-lucid, which makes 15 clicks at separate hours in the day. Sigh.
<OdyX> huh, s/15/30/ as we have two arches...
<bigjools> OdyX, maxb: there was a problem with the retry process yesterday but it was fixed in a few hours
<maxb> #lp-dev topic is out of date?
<OdyX> bigjools: nice. And yeah, as maxb tells :-)
<maxb> ah, not any more :-)
<OdyX> and a last curiosity, what's the usual delay ?
<bigjools> it checks every hour
<micahg> I've been seeing a lot of upstream importance changing to Unknown, is this a known issue
<damascene> Please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<deryck> micahg, we know about it for Freedesktop.org.  Are there other trackers that this has happened for?
<deryck> I'm guessing since you asked, it must be Mozilla Bugzilla, too. :-)
<bdmurray> deryck: is there a bug to follow or something for freedesktop.org?
<deryck> bdmurray, yes.  let me look and see what the number is....
<micahg> deryck: might be just freedesktop.org (some mozilla stuff ended up being someone else's issue :))
<deryck> ah ok :-)
<deryck> bdmurray, bug 707478
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 707478 in Launchpad itself "Freedesktop bug watches are (incorrectly) updated with "importance unknown"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707478
<bdmurray> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np!
<nagappan> I would like to do a daily build in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/at-spi2-core based on http://git.gnome.org/browse/at-spi2-core any help is highly appreciated
<rsalveti> hey, I got a fail to upload while updating a package at ubuntu, can someone help me looking into that?
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher-efl/0.3.2-0ubuntu6/+buildjob/2192578
<rsalveti> hm, seems to be ok now, let me check again
<rsalveti> yup, got one email saying that if failed but it's fine now
<rsalveti> so, forget about it :-)
<17SAATG2O> Hello. Are mailing lists not working or is it just me?
<lifeless> we're not away of any incident with them
<lifeless> what are your symptoms
<17SAATG2O> lifeless: since today (~12 hours ago) my mails don't even appear in the archives
<17SAATG2O> of https://lists.launchpad.net/olrait/
<lifeless> 17SAATG2O: possibly they are in the moderator queue? are you sending from your regular address?
<17SAATG2O> no, moderation queue empty. But I noticed in this moment that today, when I clicked "unsuscribe" and got instead an error message, it did unsubscribe me
<lifeless> if you're not subscribed, your mails will go into moderation
<17SAATG2O> (though I was trying precisely because it didn't work, for the moment I'll try to resubscribe and retry)
<17SAATG2O> moderation is empty
<lifeless> sinzui: non subscribers mails - do they need moderation or get dropped?
<sinzui> lifeless: yes, but the rules are clever than that
<lifeless> sinzui: yes dropped or yes moderation ?
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: lifeless all team members, and anyone ever approved to send to the list. messages from non-approved address are moderated. emails with addresses that are not registered to Lp users are discarded
<17SAATG2O> well, I tried from both my Launchpad registered addresses, and I'm a team member
<17SAATG2O> could anyone of you try to send an email, so I should see it in moderation?
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: Lp needs about 10 minutes to sync membership/subscription changes to mailman, but I think that time has passed
<17SAATG2O> yep, since months...
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: what is your Lp id?, who are you in this list https://launchpad.net/~olrait/+mailing-list-subscribers
<17SAATG2O> "Pietro Battiston"
<17SAATG2O> (2nd in 2nd column)
<sinzui> thanks
<17SAATG2O> (by the way: I _created_ the group, in case that matters)
<sinzui> I have seen two cases where the list operates, but the emails do not arrive for the subscriber...
<sinzui> The most common case, affecting a  number of users, is that their own mailer is not forwarding the emails to this list....
<17SAATG2O> well... I just sent a mail to another (mailman (non-lp) operated) ml, with no problem (in case that matters)
<sinzui> The rarest case affect one person, me specifically, mailman rejects my signed emails. It hates something about my gpg sig and I personally blame barry (author of the mailman).
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: send a test email to launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net. I am looking at the moderation queue right no
<sinzui> right now
<17SAATG2O> done
<17SAATG2O> wait, it's sending
<17SAATG2O> done
<sinzui> I get it
<jhobbs> is there a way to change my launchpad email address?
<17SAATG2O> jhobbs: https://launchpad.net/~toobaz/+editemails (replace "toobaz" with your user id)
<jhobbs> great - thanks 17SAATG2O
<jhobbs> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<17SAATG2O> yw
<jhobbs> :\
<sinzui> jhobbs: yes. the link is the odd pencil icon next your email address. Be careful though. Launchpad uses Ubuntu's SSO to do authentication. If you delete an address that is used to login, oddness will happen
<sinzui> jhobbs: login first
<sinzui> jhobbs: note that login.launchpad.net is really login.ubuntu.com so that keep a separate list of email addresses.
<17SAATG2O> sinzui: by the way, today the mailing list got _no_ emails... I wonder if it's a coincidence or it just stopped working
<jhobbs> ok.. i can add a new one, but the old one doesn't have a "remove" option and remains preferred
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: 1. I think you email is fine, I think your address is fine. You *might* have emails in ~olrait moderation queue but 2. I agree your emails should just arrive in th archive
<jhobbs> ah i got it
<jhobbs> different page to change preferred =)
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: since mailman was happy to forward the email to the lp-users moderate queue, I think it is fine. Lets prove me wrong. send one more to launchpad-users and I will approve to go to the list. I will check if it arrives in my inbox and the archive.
<17SAATG2O> done
<sinzui> we are now in the 10 minute waiting period
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Codehosting down from 12.00 UTC for 20 mins http://is.gd/wgw0sI | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<17SAATG2O> ?
<Meths> benji: Is that tomorrow lunchtime?
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: No email to me or the archive. I have sent a second email to another list and have not seen it. I will find an admin to see if mailman needs to be restarted to purge its queues
<17SAATG2O> sinzui: thanks
<lifeless> sinzui: does the heartbeat patch help with this?
<Meths> nm
<sinzui> hmm I see other lists are getting emails today
<sinzui> oh sweet, natty's calendar saves state...I cannot tell what today is
<sinzui> lifeless: I assume the heartbeat patch should be screaming if there is no xmlrpc issue. This issue is about a non-launchpad feature. mailman just forwards and archives without Lp being up
<sinzui> We know xmlrpc is fine because Lp and mailman are exchanging information, and it is happening in seconds
<sinzui> lifeless: 17SAATG2O my test email to ~haibunku arrived It took 20 minutes, and I do not see it in the archive yet
<Whoopie> Hi, I have still the issue with my PPA that packages hang here as built, but not published. Is this a known problem?
<bigjools> Whoopie: if you give me the PPA URL and package name I can check
<Whoopie> bigjools: https://launchpad.net/~whoopie79/+archive/testing/+packages
<Whoopie> bigjools: it's the gnome-settings-daemon package. Thanks for your help.
<bigjools> Whoopie: something is broken, I'm not sure what.  Still looking.
<Whoopie> bigjools: it just happens with my testing PPA. My main PPA is working properly.
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: your email arrived to the list. I am uncertain if the mailman restart made it arrive. Please send a test email your own list and launchpad-user again
<17SAATG2O> done
<17SAATG2O> yep, this time it arrived
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: really? I see you lp-user email did not get moderated, but I have not gotten it
<17SAATG2O> on my mailing list it worked
<17SAATG2O> (though it's still not in the archive)
<sinzui> I wonder if there is a backlog to the smtp. the archive happens after the smtp
<sinzui> 17SAATG2O: I will continue to look into this. I hope everything of okay for you, but I suspect mail delivery to the archive may be like rolling dice.
<sinzui> well the archive is behind a proxy. The archive may be working fine
<17SAATG2O> well, for the moment I have a backlog of time awake... thanks a lot for help. If any input is needed from me, you know my email address
<Whoopie> bigjools: looks like it's a bigger issue as expected?
<bigjools> yeah, nothing I can do in the short term :(
<bigjools> I can't actually see anything wrong yet, it's just not getting published
<Whoopie> bigjools: if it's easier for you, you can reset the whole PPA. Just tell me so that I can download the packages to my PC.
<bigjools> Whoopie: don't do that, we need the evidence intact
<bigjools> you can download the packages direct from the UI if you need them
<Whoopie> bigjools: ok, it was just an offer. I leave everything like it's now.
<bigjools> I am going to pass the problem to someone else since it's near my EoD
<Whoopie> sure
<bigjools> Whoopie: understood, thanks
<bigjools> but I'm just filing a bug about it
<Whoopie> could you tell me the bug number then so that I can monitor it? Or is it internally?
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/707715
<bigjools> wgrant: I assigned it to you, I figured you'd be around by now...
<Whoopie> thanks
<wgrant> bigjools: /win 8
<wgrant> Argh.
<wgrant> bigjools: It is a public holiday here.
<bigjools> ah some funky Australia day
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Have you investigated at all?
<bigjools> got as far as seeing the pending publication
<bigjools> and p-d ignoring it :/
<bigjools> I was doing your QA so I didn't have any more time to look
<wgrant> Whoopie: On https://launchpad.net/~whoopie79/+archive/testing/+edit, is the 'Publish' flag checked?
<Whoopie> wgrant: oh, no!
<wgrant> bigjools: Can I pleeeeeease remove that flag and let OEM set it through the API pretty please?
<bigjools> grar..........
<Whoopie> wgrant: haven't changed it though.
<Whoopie> enabled it now.
<bigjools> wgrant: we agreed to put it on the +admin page
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah, OK. I knew that was suggested, but not agreed upon.
<bigjools> Whoopie: but I don't believe that you never changed it :)
<bigjools> it's probably the default focused widget and susceptible to the space bar :/
<Whoopie> bigjools: not that I know of. But you might be right. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<Whoopie> wgrant: ^ sorry
<bigjools> Whoopie: no trouble at all, it's a usability issue we need to fix
<Whoopie> will the package be published after some time, or do I need to upload again?
<bigjools> it will publish shortly
<Whoopie> great
<bigjools> wgrant: the other option is a warning banner saying that publishing is disabled, containing a link to re-enable it
<wgrant> bigjools: Possibly. But the use case for that is somewhat tiny.
<bigjools> wgrant: check with Cody
<bigjools> anyway I have to go
<wgrant> Will do.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<bigjools> g'night
#launchpad 2011-01-26
 * maxb looks mournfully at the daily builds taking all the builders
<persia> Do they score below other tasks?
<wgrant> persia, maxb: They will soon be staggered throughout the day.
<persia> That's interesting, but how are they scored?
<wgrant> The same as any other build, I believe.
<wgrant> We have considered lowering them.
<wgrant> But that tends to make people angry.
<lifeless> fairness is hard
<lifeless> we will get to it
<lifeless> but first performance
<lifeless> wgrant: whats the staggering for ?
<wgrant> lifeless: All daily builds are currently requested by a daily cron job.
<wgrant> They will soon be requested throughout the day, as their branches become stale.
<wgrant> So we will no longer have several hundred builds requested in 30 seconds.
<persia> My thought was that something resulting from dput was a direct expression of immediate interest in build, whereas recipe builds tend to be based on scheduling, which may not correlate closely to interest.  That said, I don't much care, as I don't use that pool of builders :)
<wgrant> persia: Yes, it's been tried, but people disagree :)
 * persia grumbes generally at people
<maxb> My dputs express an immediate interest
<maxb> This is why when I actually notice a queue, I submit them with medium urgency :-)
<persia> maxb, urgency has less influence than you'd think.
<maxb> It has enough to jump in front of the daily build queue
<wgrant> persia: All PPA builds have the same score.
<persia> Depends on timing.  I haven't checked the scoring algorithm recently, but I seem to remember that the time-based adjustments were larger than the priority-based adjustments.
<wgrant> medium bumps it by 5-10, IIRC, which is quite enough to put you right in front.
<wgrant> The time-based adjustments are no longer active.
<persia> There's no time bonus for PPA builds?
<persia> Aha!
<maxb> The time-based adjustments sucked, but they are now off, which is nice
<persia> In that case, it doesn't matter.  Those using dput who care can arrange to jump the queue.
<maxb> I never understood why anyone wrote time-based adjustments for what is essentially a FIFO queue, anyway
<maxb> Oh, and retried builds come in at their original score now, don't they?
<wgrant> maxb: I don't know. Most of the scoring algorithm is terribly overcomplicated and we want to delete it.
<persia> I thought it was to avoid a resource collision for Ubuntu, so that stuff in "universe" would sometimes build, even if stuff in "main" was uploaded, which wouldn't necessarily otherwise happen from a strict FIFO perspective because of the main bonus.
<lifeless> so
<wgrant> That could be it.
<lifeless> please don't think too hard about this
<lifeless> soyuz scheduling fairness is nonexistant
<persia> lifeless, Because we're getting rid of scoring entirely?
<maxb> The wording on the "your build has been retried" page is now inaccurate, I think
<persia> lifeless, Because it's not fair, it's subject to gaming, which is why it's interesting :)
<lifeless> scoring is an implementation detail caching the result of whatever queueing algorithm we've run; scoring could stay and we can reengineer
<lifeless> or we might nuke it
<lifeless> I don't want to prejudge what whichever team comes along to do fairness will do
<wgrant> Soon, once we stagger daily builds and have some new builders, scores will become largely irrelevant, because everything will build fairly quickly.
<lifeless> wgrant: oh the optimism
<persia> wgrant, Ideally, although with finite resources, there's always potential for delays.
<wgrant> We cope very well at the moment, except for the daily build spike.
<maxb> It's vastly better now than at times past when the chromium/mozilla dailys took over the farm for some hours
<mrevell> Good morning
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Codehosting down from 12.00 UTC for 20 mins http://is.gd/wgw0sI | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mdz> I'm getting spammed with bug watch notifications for upstream importance going from a known state to Unknown
<mdz> known problem?
<allenap> mdz: Yes, I'm trying to figure out why now.
<allenap> mdz: Bug 707478 for reference.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 707478 in Launchpad itself "Freedesktop bug watches are (incorrectly) updated with "importance unknown"" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707478
<mdz> allenap, thanks
<danilos> fta, hi, I'm looking for your block post, and I wonder how exactly does the "merging" happen in step 2 of "Receiving from Launchpad"?
<fta> danilo, hi, which step 2 are you referring to?
<fta> danilos, ^^
<danilos> fta, "the converter runs with all the selected grd templates for the considered branch, reads the gettext files just fetched in the previous step and merges the strings matching the (possibly older) template (yellow 4)"
<danilos> fta, from my position, this is the place where you can choose to prefer Launchpad (branch) over upstream translations (grd files)
<fta> danilos, oh, that part doesn't concern lp. it's when i take a grd template from one of the upstream branches, along with its associated xtb files (also from upstream) and i add the gettext strings i got from the last lp export
<danilos> fta, of course, you'd have to instead feed this into the Launchpad as well, which is not something you do
<danilos> fta, right, I misunderstood it for a moment :)
<fta> i'm not feeding back to lp the strings i got from a lp export
<fta> so you're saying i'm supposed to do that now?
<danilos> fta, right, I see that... so, as I said earlier, since LP is not designed to know about this yet (you basically have a translations fork), so the best thing to do is to actually merge them before committing
<danilos> fta, right
<fta> but if i do that, lp will see me as translator, right?
<danilos> fta, ideally, Launchpad would have a notion of forks, and we'd have a chromium-browser project with just the upstream translations, and another chromium-browser-daily (or something) which would fork the translations
<danilos> fta, not if you keep the Last-Translator correct (Launchpad should export it: the important thing is that it needs email to recognize someone as a translator, and I think we don't export the email when someone has hidden their email address, when you might be listed as the translator)
<danilos> s/email/email address/
<danilos> fta, also, Launchpad won't try to change translator of any string that is already there
<danilos> fta, so, you won't be set as the translator for any strings you got from LP
<danilos> fta, unless there's a bug which'd do that
<danilos> fta, now, there might be a few other bugs that simply need fixing
<danilos> fta, i.e. we should have never lost any translations anyway, so there should be no increase in the number of untranslated strings
<fta> so what about all the strings that used to be "updated in lp"?
<fta> i had thousands of those before the change
<danilos> fta, well, they've now been overridden by the new imports
<fta> all of them? i doubt it
<danilos> fta, were there any strings that were untranslated upstream, were translated in lp, and are not untranslated in lp?
<danilos> fta, if there were, that's a very important and critical bug for us
<fta> it's difficult to tell.. but i think a lot of improvements have been lost
<fta> looking at the bzr revs...
<danilos> fta, right, it would be good to point a few cases out because that makes it easier for me to investigate
<fta> let's try with the blue strings in this weeks old screenshot: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/more-chromium-translations-landed-upstream/
<danilos> fta, for instance, it is exepcted that any "pure" upstream import overrides the LP translation today (they used to work in a relatively arbitrary fashion in the past: sometime it did, sometime it didn't)
<danilos> fta, sure
<danilos> fta, well, if they were "updated in LP", then they were most likely overridden, as explained above
<fta> danilos, i'm not sure upstream changed all of those in their last batch
<danilos> fta, oh, so you say you didn't even upload a PO file containing them because there were no changes? note that one string change in the entire PO file might be indicative instead
<danilos> fta, do you think it'd be ok to do the merge step before you feed the translations back into LP? that would solve a big number of problems
<danilos> fta, I'd be happy to help get the translations back before LP messed them up for you, if I figure out a nice way to do it
<danilos> fta, I know it would appear uglier for you, but at least we can always recreate upstream translations and figure out the diff that way if we really need to (i.e. to show how many improvements there are in a LP-hosted project)
<fta> danilos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558535/
<fta> danilos, for me, it's a bug. it's not a case where upstream improved the string, the last updated value is the one in lp
<danilos> fta, right, I agree that the desired behaviour is for LP to keep the better version, but LP can't really know which one is
<danilos> fta, so, LP makes sure that upstream matches the real upstream
<fta> danilo, that string didn't change in the imported branch, so lp should know
<danilos> fta, it has even been our long-standing policy to not let forks get translated, because people used to register entire projects just to translate one language
<danilos> fta, well, we do want to have a different translation policy where you can set your project to prefer LP strings instead, but we've not done it yet
<danilos> fta, I do see you point, but LP could never really tell that in the past either
<fta> danilos, i think you didn't get my point. i'm totally ok to get the updated-in-lp strings moved to need-review if a new version is imported (and preferred by default), but here, it's not a new version, it's the same old string that the lp translator improved
<danilos> fta, yeah, what I am saying that LP never kept track if that was the same string the last time or not
<fta> oh, that's bad
<danilos> fta, it worked very arbitrarily on what string it would prefer
<fta> it seems all the translators work is lost every time upstream touches something in a template
<danilos> fta, well, kind of; it would be very expensive to calculate each time and to basically keep snapshots of each upstream import and LP translation in the DB
<fta> why, it's in the imported branch, you have the info there
<fta> no need for snapshots
<fta> that's what i'm doing btw
<fta> i only have 2 versions, the upstream files and the lp export branch
<danilos> fta, heh, sure it is, but not all projects have branches attached, so we'd still have to worry about the other case (manual uploads)
<danilos> fta, and, processing that would be very slow
<danilos> fta, I do see your point, and that would be a nice improvement, but I believe it would be pretty hard
<fta> it already takes hours..
<danilos> fta, exactly
<danilos> fta, it's not because it takes hours processing your branch, but because of all the branches there are to process
<danilos> fta, we do need to improve the performance of imports though, they have gotten slower with our upgrade to postgres 8.4 as well :(
<fta> do you mean it's all done in a single batch? it's not a batch per project??
<danilos> fta, it's a batch for ubuntu and batch for everything else (all projects together), yes
<fta> d'oh!
<danilos> fta, we have lots of horizontal scalability today, so we could make it a batch per project, but we didn't originally, and this only means more work
<danilos> that we can hardly get to, but yes it'd be nice :)
<fta> danilos, i'll see what i can do to merge the lp strings in the import branch, but it won't solve the problem for all the strings that has been lost since this mess started
<fta> -has+have
<danilos> fta, right, that's what we'll have to manually figure out if we can... basically, any import after Jan 12th might have caused a few regressions so it'd be probably be nice to reimport translations from that date
<fta> oh my.
<danilos> fta, yeah, I know, I am sorry about that; I can probably get a list of strings that have been submitted from LP but are not active anymore with direct DB queries, if you think that'd help
<fta> danilo, i assume that ownership of those strings will be lost then
<danilos> fta, oh, no, they are all in DB, just hidden
<danilos> fta, so they'll just be reactivated
<danilos> fta, (the problem with a direct DB query is that it would return us all discarded suggestions as well, so if there was more than one string suggested in LP, we wouldn't know which to take; but maybe these cases are rare and far apart and this would let us fix the majority of cases)
<fta> the problem is that in that interval, i have a/ the lp changes b/ the upstream massive update c/ a template that i started to import d/ me adding support for the new json translation format and e/ a massive rewrite of a template upstream
<fta> i can feel a headache starting...
<fta> and of course, daily updates of the templates and lp contribs
<danilos> fta, right, so I think it'd probably be best to try to get Launchpad provided strings which are not used anymore and see how many of them there are (that's something I can do for you)
<danilos> fta, there's a total of 7710 strings on staging across all languages in Chromium that have been submitted through Launchpad but are not active at the moment
<fta> danilos, that much? woww. i expected something like 2~3000
<fta> danilos, oh, i see, new langs, with 3300 strings each
<danilos> fta, not all of them might be "inadvertently" lost; some of these might be actually bad translations
<danilos> fta, well, new langs should still have the translations "active"
<danilos> fta, these are all strings *ever* submitted into chromium browser through LP that are currently not active; there's more than 19000 strings which are active, which means that these have been pushed upstream in the meantime
<fta> danilos, nope, not 19000, as i landed just one template
<danilos> fta, this number might include a bunch of suggestions people have made, because when a translation from LP is discarded, it remains in as an old suggestion, so I can't tell them apart
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<fta> only the green ones in the chromium_strings template
<fta> this template was not translated at all before
<danilos> fta, I mean 19000 translations that we have in the DB have originally came in through LP, and are probably upstream already
<fta> danilos, remember that a few months ago, i changed the formating, so most are probably garbage
<danilos> fta, right, any hint how I could exclude those (i.e. anything I can exclude with LIKE in SQL?)
<fta> a date
<fta> ?
<fta> the baseline is r90 in the import branch, and r89 in the export branch
<fta> everything that happened afterwards is weird
<danilos> fta, so I excluded obsolete messages (forgot about that) and we are now down to 7300 (not much of an improvement)
<danilos> fta, ro r90 and r89 is exactly around the LP rollout time, so that's what I expected
<danilos> fta, basically, we started overwriting all the strings in LP with ones from LP
<fta> danilos, you meant from upstream, right?
<danilos> fta, right, instead of the second "LP" :)
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<danilos> fta, so, if you think this might be useful, here's the raw export of these currently inactive translations first created in LP: http://people.canonical.com/~danilo/tmp/chromium-strings.txt.gz
<fta> danilos, in that form, it's difficult for me to use. and it lacks some info i need to do a merge with my tools
<maxb> Hmm. I have just discovered a third branch which is stuck in a "waiting for the branch scanner" state for a long period
<danilos> fta, it should be relatively easy to parse with automatic tools, and it's easy to add more details that do exist in the DB
<danilos> fta, it has (in order) potemplate name, English string, language code, translation, and date translation was submitted
<danilos> anyway, got to reboot now
<danilos> maxb, btw, are you keeping track of them in a bug? I know I've found a few branches that are out of date which translation export tries to write to (and so it fails)
<maxb> Not as yet, I'd only just stumbled across the third
<maxb> I was hoping someone could have a quick look and decide whether this was something that needed developer or lo﻿sa attention
<hv> hi, is there a plan to offer VPS hosting (either openvz or xen) for launchpad users?
<benji> hv: I'm not aware of any plans along those lines.
<danilos> maxb, generally, bazaar experts team can handle that, or a user by pushing another revision to the branch
<danilos> maxb, afaik, but bazaar experts should know if that's the case :) abentley, how about you? maxb found a few branches that are in "updating" state for a long while
<maxb> danilos: hmm. But, we should probably try to find out what broke the original scan
<maxb> Also, two of them are vcs-imports, to which you need to have some sort of superpower to access
<maxb> write-access, I mean
<danilos> maxb, some of the things we are aware of... eg. killing a script run can cause the state to be messed up
<danilos> maxb, right, that's what I meant with bazaar-experts
<abentley> danilos, I don't know of a bug offhand.  These things should show up in oops reports, though.
<abentley> danilos, I don't think any users can write to import branches, even bazaar-experts.
<danilos> abentley, right, thanks
<danilos> abentley, so do you think it'd be worth filing a bug and later seeing if it's a duplicate or not? (I'd rather get a duplicate than not have a bug at all)
<abentley> danilos, what would the bug be? branch scanner doesn't retry if scanning a branch fails?
<danilos> abentley, well, it would be "branch scanner stuck" from a users' perspective, I think
<abentley> danilos, so the bug would be that we're not telling the user that the scan failed?
<danilos> abentley, I don't know, if that's the problem, then yes
<maxb> abentley: We have one problem branch which is not a vcs-import. Do you have time to do a no-op write on it so we can see if it resolves itself? https://code.launchpad.net/~mogray5/infinitypfm/infinitypfm-0.5
<abentley> danilos, I don't want to file a bug that the branch scanner can fail-- we can't fix every case.
<abentley> danilos, of course, filing a bug for the individual oopses would make sense.
<danilos> abentley, well, we can fix a bunch of these cases
<maxb> Perhaps the bug could be "There should be a report on branches which would be displaying "Updating branch..." in the web UI >N hours after their last change"
<danilos> maxb, yeah, and we could probably clear the status on them automatically if we don't have time to fix every individual bug
<maxb> Some scanner failures result in the failure reason being presented in the UI, and the "Updating branch..." message going away. In theory, any scanner failure which doesn't shouldn't be *that* hard to fix to at least report itself sanely
<abentley> maxb, I've triggered a rescan on lp:~mogray5/infinitypfm/infinitypfm-0.5
<maxb> no change, I guess something broke againi
<abentley> danilos, I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/708110
<abentley> danilos, scanner failures are already oopses, so I don't think there's a need to increase their priority.
<danilos> abentley, right, thanks
<leonardr> what's the procedure for unblocking the rollout? should i do ec2 land or just qa locally, push it through, and let buildbot see if it works?
<abentley> leonardr, per lifeless' message, you should do a --rollback landing.
<leonardr> let me check and see what's already happened...
<leonardr> ok, i think i got it
<shadeslayer> can i make a test account on staging.launchpad?
<shadeslayer> and will it be destroyed later on?
<leonardr> shadeslayer: i'm pretty sure you can create a test account and it will be deleted within a week
<shadeslayer> alrighty :)
<danilos> shadeslayer, you might have some issues creating a login because email doesn't go out from staging
<shadeslayer> danilos: worked fine :)
<shadeslayer> we just need to test commenting on a bug
<danilos> shadeslayer, excellent :)
<leonardr> ok, the blockage-removal branch is in ec2...
<jcsackett> hm. it's hailing here. the last time this happened, i lost internet for three days...
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<danilos> jcsackett, keep a strong hold of it this time around
<lifeless> jcsackett: did you call out 'here inter inter internet'?
<jcsackett> lifeless: i even shook a bag of treats! nothing worked. :-P
<lvh> Hi. I'd like to add an existing project to Launchpad. It's ISC licensed. That license isn't in the list, but it's equivalent to some of the permissive ones that are. Is it considered very bad form to list it as newBSD/MIT/X11 (which are all pretty much equivalent: do what you want, but add this notice)?
<lvh> It's not technically correct, but it's hardly dishonest.
<lvh> (Okay, it's not entirely the same thing as MIT/X11. It's MIT/X11 sans the no advertising clause.)
<maxb> There's an "Other/Open Source" option, why not use that?
<lvh> Err, this was a while ago, either that didn't exist or required manual verification, or something. I forgot which one.
<lvh> But yeah, that sounds good, I'll do that
<lvh> thanks
<maxb> It probably still requires manual verification, but you can still use the new project whilst that verification is yet to occur
<lvh> aha
<maxb> boo, no CHR
<maxb> I'm trying to set up a code import for MINA, but the project doesn't appear in Launchpad. I infer from errors in the registration process that it is registered but deactivated
<lifeless> 'mina' ?
<maxb> yes
<lifeless> title 'english finish'
<maxb> !?
<maxb> Could you rename that to mina-nonsense-deactivated or something?
<lifeless> sinzui: can we change ownership of projects?
<maxb> If the existing project metadata is that weird, it's probably just a coincidental id collision?
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> not touched since 2007
<lifeless> maxb: make a new one
<maxb> Thanks
<maxb> ouch, the new project licence widget seems even more broken
<sinzui> maxb: I fix landed a few days ago
<sinzui> maxb: the yui upgrade broke it a few weeks ago
<sinzui> lifeless: only a losa can change the project owner
<sinzui> If I could change an owner, I would have done so to fix about 600 licenses
<Chex> sinzui: do you need me to do that change?
<sinzui> Chex: I was offlined. I do not know *what* might need changing
<maxb> If it's the one recently above, no.
<maxb> The decision was to rename the old project to allow the id to be reused with a brand new one
<maxb> oh, well, that applies to mine. I don't know about sinzui's 600 licenses
<Chex> maxb: yes was talking about your request :) no problem
<slangasek> hi, does someone here have the ability to unsubscribe a LP user from bug mail?
<slangasek> user jlgutisu3 seems to have subscribed himself to all bug mail for one of the Ubuntu stable releases in error and now is replying to everything asking people to speak only in spanish because he doesn't understand english
<slangasek> and I'd guide him how to unsubscribe, except I can't myself see where he is subscribed
<deryck> slangasek, if you'll open a question against launchpad we can assign to a losa to unsub him
<slangasek> will do, thanks
<deryck> np
<slangasek> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142981
<deryck> info added and assigned to losas for the real work
<slangasek> thanks again :)
<poolie> did wontfix go away?
<poolie> or is there an acl on setting it?
<lifeless> cannot wontfix if you are not a bug supervisor/driver/owner
<bac> mwhudson: what's the name of your simple presentation program?  where can it be found?
<mwhudson> bac: console-presenter
<mwhudson> & lp:console-presenter :-)
<bac> thanks!
* StevenK changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: StevenK | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nhandler> So does anyone know why I am unable to push to lp:classbot/devel (doing so causes bzr to crash)
<nhandler> ErrorFromSmartServer: Error received from smart server: ('error', "We are missing inventories for revisions: [StaticTuple('nhandler@ubuntu.com-20100920220053-yztqc4i042olpvnp',)]")
<wgrant> nhandler: What's the error message?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That's not good.
<nhandler> wgrant: No it is not. It has been coming up for a while, but only when I push to that one branch. Other branches work just fine
<wgrant> You might be better off asking #bzr.
<nhandler> wgrant: Alright. I wasn't sure if it was an LP or bzr issue. I'll try asking there. Thanks.
<wgrant> It's definitely a bzr issue.
<cjohnston> Whats up with the horribly long wait time for downloading translations?
<poolie> lifeless, ah, the main other thing i wanted from you was a review of https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BuildFromBranchIntoMain#preview
<poolie> jml, don't suppose you're still online?
<lifeless> poolie: he has stuff on wed evening
<poolie> it is pretty late anyhow
<udienz> anyone from Launchpad admin online?
<udienz> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/36290
<udienz> stil get trouble
<udienz> owh fixed now, thanks for quick response
#launchpad 2011-01-27
<vex> how do I remove a build from the queue
<vex> for the builders on launchpad
<vex> I messed up and now it's going to build a package that it doesn't need to.
<vex> job # 2226193
<StevenK> vex: Usually, you don't remove a build
<StevenK> Is it going to harm anything if it builds?
<vex> no
<vex> just.. wastes resources :)
<StevenK> It's harder to remove it, so don't worry about it. :-)
<vex> okay :D
<c2tarun> hi..
<c2tarun> I have a suggestion: do anyone think that we should have a launchpad group on facebook, in order for better interaction.
<lifeless> c2tarun: http://www.facebook.com/launchpad.net ?
<fta2> hi, PPA downloads are slow today, is that expected?
<fta2> (way slower than they used to be)
<fta2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/slow-ppa-dl.png
<spm> the server in question is being hammered atm. that would account for much, alas.
<fta2> oh, ok. thanks
<andrejz> hello!
<andrejz> I have a minor launchpad problem
<andrejz> if i go here https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/natty/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<andrejz> and try to confirm the new suggestions
<andrejz> i always get an oops with (Error ID: OOPS-1853EA326)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1853EA326
<andrejz> This has been happening for a week or so now
<mantiena> Hi launchpad developers
<mantiena> Translation export from launchpad doesn't work last 5 days, do you know about this?
<andrejz> @matiena: it's a known bug
<andrejz> i think it's been fixed
<andrejz> oh, it's here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/707741
<mantiena> andrejz: thanks
<andrejz> so it's being fixed but not fixed yet
<andrejz> welcome
<dicas3d> I do a search on launchpad and found that the mozilla package are here. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=mozilla .
<dicas3d> How a I can download it?
<dicas3d> My OS is Ubuntu Maverick 64 bits LTS .
<dicas3d> Better. How do i to download any package from launchpad?
<Ursinha> dicas3d, if you found a package in a ppa, you can add it to your system and install it using apt-get
<Ursinha> there are instructions to do that in the ppa page
<dicas3d> But i don't found the ppa page.
 * persia idly comments that Maverick isn't LTS
<dicas3d> Bur how i found a ppa with the package mozilla from this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/amd64/mozilla/2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 .
<dicas3d> I have to go out.
<ochosi> i have a very basic question, but i couldn't answer it with 15min of googling around: what's the correct syntax to assign a bug to someone? i always either get "invalid value" or "constraint not satisfied" when trying full urls or just the nicks (meaning the name after the ~)
<ochosi> (using the full real name or ~nick also didn't work)
<maxb> ochosi: Are you talking about the web UI or email interface?
<maxb> Or, indeed, the web API
<ochosi> maxb: the web UI
<ochosi> but i think now that it could also be due to restrictions
<ochosi> guess i'm not a member of the team i would i have to be
<maxb> Unless you're in some team related (I forget precisely how) to a project, you can only assign to  yourself or teams you are in
<ochosi> mkay, thanks, that it explains it
<doko_> hi, need to file a few private bug reports, but doing this within the Ubuntu project, these are create publically. how should I create these? do I need a separate project to keep them private?
<Ursinha> argh
<Laney> what does this mean: "Attempt to upload binaries specifying build 2203335, where they don't fit."?
<bigjools> eeek, that's not good, where did you see that?
<Laney> bigjools: from soyuz somewhere
<Laney> can forward it to you if you like
<bigjools> please
<Laney> @ubuntu.com?
<bigjools> julian@
<Laney> whosh
<Laney> it's likely that the build (would have) failed, fwiw
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> hmmm never seen this in production before
<Laney> got it twice
<bigjools> had you already uploaded the source ok, it built and then you got this?
<Laney> no, I think it was when it attempted to build
<Laney> visit the build page
<bigjools> this message is generated only when uploading build results
<Laney> actually, it had
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-sha/1.4.1.1-1build1/+buildjob/2224549
<Laney> eh, ok, this is the other one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-curl/1.3.5-4ubuntu2/+buildjob/2224459 — check that build log
<bigjools> wooo,  bizarro
<bigjools> 2203335 is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haxml/1:1.13.3-4build1/+buildjob/2224589
<bigjools> I'll file a bug and you can subscribe, one sec
<Laney> haven't had that reject mail yet
<Laney> did get a failed to upload one though, which I hadn't opened
 * apw notes he is getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." on every other launchpad link right now; never seen that one before
<bigjools> Laney: that other one is a different bug it seems
<Laney> looks like something left over from a previous build
<bigjools> yeah
<geser> bigjools, Laney : looks like an other case of bug 705342
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 705342 in Launchpad itself "buildlog contains a mix of two different builds" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705342
<bigjools> geser: I don't think it's the same as that
<bigjools> but I expect it's related
<geser> bigjools: when I look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62954932/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.haskell-sha_1.4.1.1-1build1_BUILDING.txt.gz it looks like an apt-get  of the build-depends for haskell-curl and a fresh start of a build (RUN: ...)
<bigjools> geser: right
<geser> bigjools: and in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62955459/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.haxml_1%3A1.13.3-4build1_BUILDING.txt.gz you see the start of a fresh build and the output of building haskell-sha
<bigjools> well spotted, thanks
<bigjools> ah jeez....
<Laney> geser: do you get the same rejected mail I saw?
<geser> Laney: no, the first time I saw this was when looking at some "upload failed" on the FTBFS page
<Laney> hmm ok
<Laney> it sounds like it probably is part of the same bug though
 * bigjools investigates
<geser> bigjools: 3rd one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-curl/1.3.5-4ubuntu2/+buildjob/2224459 The build logs shows a mix with an openjdk build
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> they are all arm builds right?
<geser> yes, all three on satinash (armel)
<geser> the last time it was on 'adoxaceae' also armel
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> ok, I'm trawling some logs, thanks for helping
<Laney> mass uploads are good for something after all :0
<bigjools> this problem only affects nonvirtual builders
<bigjools> I think it's trying to abort the build on a slow arm builder when it gets no response for a few minutes
<bigjools> the abort code fails horribly
<aroman> hello, all! Is there any way of seeing how many people are using a PPA of mine/a package? Or even just seeing how many people have branched from bzr or downloaded a .tar.gz? Thanks!
<blueyed> I am getting "Unable to find expected entry" errors on apt-get update for my PPAs since a while. See http://pastebin.com/4aX6awvT
<lifeless> blueyed: interesting
<blueyed> What's broken there?
<Meths> lifeless: Thanks for the CSS fix, codebrowsing looks great now.
<lifeless> Meths: Cool!
<lifeless> Meths: did you file the bug ?
<Meths> Yep
<lifeless> thanks for doing that
<Meths> np
<lifeless> we have a separate server doing the static frontend stuff
<lifeless> but it also runs the bzr+ssh server
<lifeless> we can't (yet) upgrade that when we upgrade other things, without causing downtime
<lifeless> so there was a version skew :(
<lifeless> easy fix is to drop a separate launchpad tree on that frontend server, which we can upgrade to match the codebrowse middle tier machines - they are the ones that hand out the css
<blueyed> lifeless: should I file a bug about the ppa issue above?
<lifeless> bigjools: are you around?
<lifeless> blueyed: let me just consult a colleague :)
<bigjools> lifeless: yo
<bigjools> whenver I've seen stuff like that it's nearly always a transparent proxy screwing things up
<lifeless> bigjools: how would I debug blueyed's issue above?
<bigjools> but
<bigjools> it's his fault for trying to download "restricted" when PPAs only have "main"
<bigjools> "Unable to find expected entry  restricted/source/Sources " being the pertinent error
<lifeless> so s/entry/file/
<lifeless> righto
<lifeless> blueyed: ^
<lifeless> bigjools: thank you, i feel embarrassed :)
<bigjools> lifeless: :)
<blueyed> oh, thanks bigjools and lifeless. Has this behavior changed? Was it ignored before? (I would say I have not changed it recently)
<lifeless> I think so yes
<bigjools> blueyed: we stopped publishing empty indices for non-PPA components recently
<blueyed> makes sense then. Thanks again.
#launchpad 2011-01-28
<project2501a> um, if i wanted to post a reward, say USD$5k for someone to fork launchpad and incorporate native git and hg support, instead of bridging which has now, where should I do it? and how should i put the money in escrow?
<magcius> Why a fork?
<lifeless> magcius: they've left already ;)
<micahg> lifeless: is bug 594916 worth a bump in importance?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594916 in Launchpad Auto Build System "buildd doesn't correctly check versioned ORed build-dependencies" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594916
<lifeless> micahg: a patch would be nicer ;)
<micahg> lifeless: I'm not sure I want to tackle yet another massive codebase :)
<wgrant> micahg: That particular codebase is in Ubuntu :)
<wgrant> It's an ancient sbuild bug.
<lifeless> micahg: tis sbuild
<micahg> wgrant: lifeless: oh, ok, well, I might take a look then, thanks :), should I open an sbuild task?
<wgrant> Probably not, because our version of sbuild diverged in mid-2004.
<micahg> wgrant: so, it's a bug in the fork of sbuild or a bug in the current version of sbuild in Ubuntu as well?
<wgrant> micahg: Probably both.
<wgrant> At least it was when I last checked a year or so ago.
<wgrant> Debian has basically rewritten it since then, though.
<wgrant> If you can confirm it's fixed in modern Debian/Ubuntu sbuild, I may be more convinced to finish porting LP to the new version.
<micahg> wgrant: ok, I'll have sbuild set up locally next month, I'll get back to you on that
<lifeless> wgrant: getting back to mainline would be useful
<lifeless> wgrant: less to maintain
<wgrant> lifeless: Definitely.
<wgrant> It's very close.
<lifeless> wgrant: just offering tuits :P
<wgrant> Plus it means we can tell the Perl to GET OUT OF MY TREE.
<lifeless> don't make me port lp to perl
<wgrant> StevenK would like that.
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> Which ORM and tech?
<xrg_> hi again: need somebody to check lp:~openerp-dev/openobject-server/vmt-server-module
<xrg_> up. help with some mis-behaving branch on lp, please? ( lp:~openerp-dev/openobject-server/vmt-server-module)
<wgrant> xrg_: What's the problem?
<xrg_> wgrant: hello. Problem is that when we try "bzr checkout <url> -r 3326", bzr doesn't like the "-r ..." parameter and comes up with:
<xrg_>  Requested revision: u'3326' does not exist...
<xrg_> very strange that it considers the revision a unicode
<poolie> xrg_, that's just a formatting bug in the error, i tihnk
<poolie> the bigger question is why is it failing?
<xrg_> as far as we've tested here (from 2 machines), error only happens when we supply the -r parameter
<poolie> i get that too
<poolie> without the u'' fwiw
<xrg_> if we checkout w/o revision, it brings 3326
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> -1 doesn't work either.
<poolie> xrg_ please file a bug against bzr
<xrg_> could it have to do with the server this branch is located at?
<poolie> as a workaround, you can probably make a checkout of tip and then 'bzr update -r whatever'
<poolie> it possibly could
<xrg_> because, local checkout of the directory this branch originated from, works.
<xrg_> let me try the "update" command..
<xrg_> bzr update works
<poolie> does that command work on other branches?
<xrg_> yes.
<xrg_> it is our buildbot server which uses that mainly: http://test.openobject.com/latestbuilds
<xrg_> only fails at the vmt-... branchh
<xrg_> you may notice that we have a bunch of branches there, some of which for the same 'team', and only the "vmt-server-module" failed
<wgrant> xrg_: How long has it been failing?
<xrg_> since yesterday. That branch is new
<xrg_> and we tried today to push the same content into a new lp branch, failed the same way.
<poolie> vila, ^^
<poolie> the last call before it fails in
<poolie> *is
<poolie> 39.212  hpss call:   'get', '/~openerp-dev/openobject-server/vmt-server-module/.bzr/branch/last-revision'
<poolie> 39.212               (to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-server/vmt-server-module/)
<poolie> 39.536     result:   ('ok',)
<poolie> we shouldn't really be reading that
<poolie> but i suspect that file is out of date
<xrg_> :S
<poolie> xrg_, also, just a tip, it's probably going to be faster to branch from launchpad and then use 'bzr bind'
<xrg_> poolie: thanks for the tip
<ttx> hey, I wondered if there was anything more I should do to get my branch merge proposal merged into a future release of Launchpad ?
<ttx> https://code.launchpad.net/~ttx/launchpad/lp690712
<ttx> It's been "approved" by Gavin, but I don't know what the next step is
<wgrant> ttx: Normally your reviewer will land it for you.
<wgrant> allenap: Around?
<wgrant> If not, I can.
<ttx> wgrant: be my guest :)
<allenap> ttx: I'm so sorry, I should have merged that before.
<ttx> allenap: I should have pinged you about it before... I just thought it was in some queue and then thought of something else
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<allenap> wgrant: Are you landing ttx's branch?
<wgrant> allenap: I'm pretending that I'm not here, since it's past EOD.
<allenap> wgrant: I'll land it. I almost let it fall through the gaps again, oops.
<allenap> ttx: Okay, I've sent it off. It should get through testing in about 5 hours and then land, and it'll be in qastaging shortly after that. The deploy queue for production is short so we might be able to get it into production today if we're lucky.
<ttx> allenap: oh! that's faster than I thought :)
<allenap> ttx: If not today then Monday.
<ttx> perfect, many thanks
<Hanmac> hello, i thy to make a ppa for libpng with apng support, but i am fail with making the packages ... some one chould help me?
<maxb> Hanmac: The #ubuntu-packaging channel is more suitable for that sort of thing, but you will need to ask specific questions about the things you are having problems with, not expect someone else to research the overall problem and provide a complete solution
<Hanmac> ok the key was missing ... i used dput to upload my files, but there are not in my ppa ... did i something wrong?
<maxb> There is usually up to ~5 minutes delay
<aquarius> Can I create a mailing list on launchpad that people can join without having a launchpad account?
<adeuring> aquarius: no, only LP uses can subscribe
<adeuring> s/uses/users/
<aquarius> adeuring, OK, thanks
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Hanmac> hello, it is posible to upload a source for mavick and natty without changing a file?
<shadeslayer> Hanmac: yes, just change the distro in the changelog
<shadeslayer> but id advise to suitably adapt the changelog
<Hanmac> "File libpng_1.5.0-1~apng.debian.tar.gz already exists in Hanmacs ppa, but uploaded version has different contents." --> i thy with "debuild -S" but it does not work ...
<bigjools> Hanmac: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<Hanmac> :/ it was an error in the build ... *hmmm* ... i hope "1.5.0-1.1" will work ..
<Hanmac> ok it worked ... how to add my ppa to https://launchpad.net/libpng ?
<slangasek> I'm desperately trying to get a sane bzr import of a git tree that has submodules; just when I think I'm most of the way there, I try to push to launchpad and I get the following error:
<slangasek> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "'Bazaar development format 8\\n'")
<slangasek> is development-subtree not supported by launchpad's server-side bzr?
<poolie> slangasek, sorry, i guess it's not
<poolie> but i'm a bit surprised that's the case
<poolie> i wonder if it's because they're running 2.2/
<poolie> slangasek, please file a bug and we could use that to hurry up an upgrade to 2.3
<slangasek> poolie: ack
<slangasek> poolie: bug #709539, cheers
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709539 in Launchpad itself "launchpad doesn't accept branches in format developer-subtree (development format 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709539
#launchpad 2011-01-29
<MTecknology> so.. I've been trying to sync data out to my linode for about 2.5hr now
<MTecknology> fun..
<geser> wgrant: is it intended that I get an email for "upload failed" from the recent archive rebuild?
<wgrant> geser: No. Could you please forward it to me?
<geser> wgrant: mailed
<wgrant> geser: Thanks.
<geser> the "error" is obvious but at first I was surprised why I got this mail at all
<wgrant> Indeed, that's a bug.
<wgrant> It may actually be fixed in the next revision in the deployment queue, I think.
<wgrant> The build notification code has been in a bit of flux lately due to source package recipes.
<geser> btw: is there a bug filed about timeouts viewing the archive rebuild page in LP? (OOPS-1855H1087)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1855H1087
<wgrant> It's known.
<wgrant> It should work after a couple of refreshes.
<wgrant> As you might have noticed, it reuses the PPA UI.
<wgrant> And that wasn't designed for something the size of the primary archive.
<geser> today I was lucky and the 2nd attempt worked
<wgrant> geser: So, I'm not sure why those rejections have never been sent before.
<wgrant> They weren't meant to be.
<wgrant> But the code says they should have been.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> geser: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110125/+packages renders far faster than without +packages, FWIW.
<wgrant> That shouldn't time out.
<wgrant> The build counters ("Currently 26 packages building and 14388 packages waiting to build.") are the problem, and +packages doesn't have them.
 * jelmer waves to wgrant 
<wgrant> Morning jelmer.
<Hanmac> hello, i uploaded a source, but the build failed, and the log says it could not install the build bependencies "libgimp2.0-dev" because it depents libgtk2.0-dev BUT lunchpad did not install this ... what schould i do?
<geser> have you the link to the build log?
<Hanmac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63079835/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.gimp-apng_0.1.0-1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hanmac> i hope you see a error
<geser> I might have an idea, checking it. One moment please
<ari-tczew> Hanmac: Odd, your page shows none failures. https://launchpad.net/~hanmac/+related-software
<geser> ari-tczew: check https://launchpad.net/~hanmac/+archive/ppa/+packages
<geser> ari-tczew: looks like an LP bug
<geser> Hanmac: I can reproduce it in my natty pbuilder with your PPA. It has something to do with your libpng but I didn't found out yet what exactly.
<Hanmac> i thought the error was there:  "libgimp2.0-dev : Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.12.5) but it is not going to be installed" so i need also the other dev package?
<ari-tczew> Probably libgtk2.0-dev has got broken depends.
<geser> Hanmac: when there is a dependency problem somewhere inside a dependency chain then apt only prints the first dependency but not the real problem
<geser> Hanmac: the usual tactic I use in such cases to find the real problem: try installing the mentioned packages too (apt-get install) and see what happens. Repeat till the real problem is shown
<geser> but it didn't work this time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559879/
<geser> once I explicitly added libcairo-dev to the list of packages to install it worked *puzzled*
<geser> Hanmac: so a work-around seems to be to add "libcairo-dev" to Build-Depends, but I don't know why it works then
<Hanmac> ok i thy it ... and i install a local builder to test the build later
<Hanmac> you was right, it exist a bug in my png lib ... i nead a symlink libpng12.so.0 -> libpng15.so
<fta> hm, got a bunch of ftbfs last night. but no build log, no email
<fta> (ppa)
<Hanmac> i uploaded something but i does not get a mail or it shows on my ppa site
<Hanmac> i have problems with file in the .pc folder -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63103870/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.gimp-apng_0.1.0-1.5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz but dbuild work with my system
<Hanmac> some one an idea with the .pc files?
<vex> .window move 11
<vex> gah
#launchpad 2011-01-30
<micahg> if a tarball exists in the archive, but for a later release, can I use -sd when uploading to a PPA?
<wgrant> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, good to know for the future :)
<micahg> wgrant: the PPA publisher seems to be a little slow, it seems like the last update for my PPA was 90 minutes ago, I had a build finish about an hour ago, is anything wrong?
<wgrant> micahg: There's a cleanup cron job which runs once a week, about 2.5 hours ago.
<wgrant> It blocks the publisher, but doesn't normally take this long.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, ok
<wgrant> I'm not sure why it's so slow today.
<simone_> ciaoo
<simone_> !list
<ubot5> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SevenMachines> hi, i've got a build in a ppa thats stuck in a loop (fixed in newer version), is there anyway to kill the build? or will it timeout eventually?
<geser> does it produce any output in the build log?
<SevenMachines> yep, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/testing/+buildjob/2232549
<geser> timeout only happens if there is no output for a certain time
<SevenMachines> [print] waiting for cons util asm anal was a problem with one of the versions i was working with, i meant to upload the fixed vcs version but made a 'sunday' effort of it
<geser> then a buildd admin have to kill it, ask for it during the week again
<SevenMachines> i was mainly worried it would be using up resources, its just stalled though is it
<geser> it will be blocking one buildd (per arch if it happens there too)
<SevenMachines> ok, thanks geser, i'll try and get a hold of an admin tomorrow then if its still stalled
<ploppy> hi
<ploppy> are there known issues with the build service? I successfully uploaded packages using dput but I didn't get an email and they aren't shown in the webinterface :(
<ploppy> I double-checked both suggestions of "The upload appears to work but I don't get any email about it" on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> ploppy: the i386 PPA build queue has 7982 jobs (34 hours)
<ploppy> well, the first "lost" packages are from 2 days ago
<ploppy> I tried it again today because I heard nothing from them
<ploppy> but maybe I am too impatient =)
<thumper> which packages ?
<ploppy> pidgin-character-counting
<ploppy> pidgin-character-counting_2.3-maverick4 is from today, to be specific
<thumper> ploppy: to a ppa?
<thumper> if so, which one?
<ploppy> ppa:konradgraefe/pidgin-plugins
<thumper> ploppy: https://launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/+archive/pidgin-plugins/+buildjob/2229200
<ploppy> yes, I know...that is the last one that was "coming through"
<thumper> ah...
<thumper> I'm wondering why we don't have a build page for a PPA
<thumper> wgrant: ping
<StevenK> The rules file for that package says to run 'dh_strip --dbg-package=pidgin-birthday-reminder-dbg', but that package isn't listed in the control file
<ploppy> build page? that one: https://launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/+archive/pidgin-plugins/+builds ?
 * thumper wonders why it isn't easy to find from the PPA page
<thumper> StevenK: ploppy seems to have missing builds, any idea why?
<StevenK> Which ones are you considering missing?
<ploppy> pidgin-character-counting_2.3-karmic2, ...3 and ...4 for karmic, lucid and maverick >.>
<ploppy> 2 and 3 are two days old; 4 maybe an hour
<StevenK> It looks like 1 is the only one there -- did you get a rejected message, perhaps?
<fta> maybe it's related. most of my ppa builds failed without logs/emails yesterday, a manual retry worked though
<StevenK> fta: I can't even see a source package, though
<ploppy> uhm
<ploppy> I just got 3 rejected mails
<fta> different then. mine had src packages.
<ploppy> for #4
<ploppy> so it seams to be working (again?)
<ploppy> seems
<StevenK> ploppy: karmic2 was rejected because the pidgin-character-counting_2.3.orig.tar.gz file already existed in the PPA but you uploaded one with different contents
<StevenK> Same for 2.3-lucid3
<StevenK> Er, lucid2, sorry
<ploppy> maybe it's some greylisting stuff from my mail provider >.>
<StevenK> And maverick2
<StevenK> 2011-01-28 18:50:46 DEBUG   Adding recipient: 'kgraefe <konradgraefe@aol.com>'
<ploppy> that's my mail address, surprise
<ploppy> StevenK: they failed all the same way
<ploppy> >.>
<StevenK> ploppy: So, it looks like there are no missing builds, it looks like {karmic,lucid,maverick}{2..4} all tried to upload a different orig
<ploppy> jipp
* wallyworld changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: wallyworld | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<StevenK> ploppy: Does that make sense? Do you know how the orig changed?
<ploppy> yes, perfectly
<ploppy> I just didn't get the rejected-Mails
<ploppy> I'm checking my mail box for filter settings or sth. like that.
<wgrant> thumper: Hi.
<wgrant> thumper: Click on "View package details" first.
<wgrant> thumper: The virtual build queue is huge because of the archive rebuild, but they are all scored at -10.
<huwshimi> Morning
<ploppy> DO I need a new revision if a package has been rejected?
<wgrant> ploppy: No.
<ploppy> thank you
<ploppy> ha! it works :)
#launchpad 2012-01-23
<RAOF> Could we please get a prod for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/185490 ?
<spm> RAOF: is done
<czajkowski> aloha
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<rick_h> adeuring: sorry, missed relieving you
<adeuring> rick_h: np problem
<mpt> Is it still possible to sort bug listings by date of last activity?
<rick_h> mpt: with the new bug listing turned live today you can add the "date last updated" and sort on that
<mpt> Oh I see
<mpt> thanks rick_h
<rick_h> np
<YokoZar> How long after I delete a package in a PPA will it take before I can upload a different same-version .orig.tar.gz?
<bigjools> YokoZar: never
<tumbleweed> until the heat death of the universe
<bigjools> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<YokoZar> That's...not intuitive.  You should mention that here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA  (this is the help page linked when you delete a package)
<YokoZar> It also bothers me that I've now permanently wrecked my staging PPA :/
<spena> here's some feedback to launchpad. I see the new colors you used for bugs section, but "fix committed" & "in progress" have the same color. I have many bugs on those states and it confuses me. Same for "confirmed" and "triaged".
<spena> is there a way I can change those colors?
<rick_h> thanks spena, there's a bug about that and I know there's disucssion underway https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/908127
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 908127 in Launchpad itself "Duplicated colors in bug listings make it impossible to visually parse status" [High,Triaged]
<spena> rick_h: thanks for the update
<rick_h> spena: np. and sorry, the colors aren't customizable currently
<blueyed> I am getting an error when trying to upload to a ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814593/
<micahg> bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<ChrisGagnon> I just ran in to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957, it says to report it here on freenode
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<abentley> ChrisGagnon: Okay, I'll see what I can do.
<abentley> ChrisGagnon: The FTP server has been restarted.
<blueyed> 798957 is fixed for me. Thanks.
<ChrisGagnon> abentley: 798957 is fixed for me too, thanks.
<abentley> ChrisGagnon, blueyed: you're welcome.
#launchpad 2012-01-24
<ilmari> spam comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/181406/comments/16
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 181406 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Critical,Fix released]
<rick_h> adeuring: relieving you, but do you know how to delete comments? or hide them at least for the spam comment linked above?
<rick_h> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/181406/comments/16
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 181406 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Critical,Fix released]
<adeuring> rick_h: go to the maim bug page and click the "hide comment" link below the offending comment
<rick_h> adeuring: ah ok thanks
<kalikiana> is it possible to tell LP the email to use for certain projects?
<kalikiana> I could only find mailing lists in the email options, which is close but not enough
<rick_h> kalikiana: the email used for what? If you setup a team to own the project, the team can have a team email address
<rick_h> kalikiana: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<kalikiana> rick_h: the email to send notifications, bugs, etc to
<kalikiana> it'S not "my" team
<rick_h> kalikiana: so you'd have to create a team for that email and then subscribe with that team that you administrate I believe
<kalikiana> hmm
<kalikiana> so the team would only contain me and represent me?
<rick_h> so you want to subscribe to projects but have the email for those go to different places?
<rick_h> is it not enough to filter on the X- headers for it?
<rick_h> I guess I'm not following 100% what you want to do
<kalikiana> rick_h: taking mailing lists as the working example: I have some go to my personal address, and others to my work address
<kalikiana> basically I'd like bug mail to behave exactly the same
<rick_h> kalikiana: yea, it's not setup the same as the mailing lists
<rick_h> you can either use the teams or you can create filters from the one address to forward to others. If you edit your bugmail settings you can name the subscription which will add headers to the email to filter on
<kalikiana> rick_h: ah, so the name appears in the header
<kalikiana> close but... I'd really like it to physically end up in the right inbox
<rick_h> kalikiana: exactly, it's how I sort mine.
<kalikiana> it feels wrong to mix work and private stuff
<kalikiana> (and in some cases may include confidential details)
<kalikiana> I guess there's no way to solve it for now
<rick_h> kalikiana: yea, at that point though you're really heading to seperate accounts
<rick_h> I'm looking to see if there's an existing bug for what you want to do
<rick_h> at least give you something to follow
<kalikiana> well, I already have separate mail addresses for lists - seems logical to me to take that to the next logical step
<rick_h> yea, not seeing a bug, you could report it as one
<kalikiana> okay, thanks. I'll file it then
<kalikiana> oh, lp is great at finding dupes, got this after I typed the title: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/28688
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 28688 in Launchpad itself "Receive mail about different products/packages/etc (roles/"hats") at different e-mail addresses" [Low,Triaged]
<rick_h> hah, my search foo < dupe detection
<dobey> kalikiana: welcome btw. when did you start?
<deryck> rick_h, my turn.
<rick_h> deryck: ty
<ilmari> why the triple "Topic for #launchpad:"?
<deryck> heh, just noticed.  I'll fix it.
<deryck> thanks for the heads up ilmari
<exarkun> What changed about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/851187 just now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851187 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Progress bar does not appear on launcher" [High,In progress]
<exarkun> I see.   A bunch of things that you don't get to see unless you look at the "Full Activity Log".
<exarkun> Maybe if they're not worth rendering on the page, they're not worth sending email about.
<bdmurray> deryck: Do you know how long is staging expected to be down?
<deryck> bdmurray, I don't actually, I can check.
<bdmurray> deryck: that'd be great as I'd like to use it for testing a bug reporting process
<deryck> bdmurray, should be 10-15 minutes.  I'm guessing longer than that already?
<bdmurray> deryck: 35 if my math is right
<bdmurray> deryck: and if I noticed right when it started ;-)
<deryck> right. :)
<treaves> Do whiteboards support any kind of markup?
<deryck> treaves, no, they don't.
<deryck> abentley, over to you sir.
<abentley> deryck: ack
<bdrung> jelmer: Are you working on bug #402814?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 402814 in Bazaar "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
<jelmer> bdrung: yes, or at least parts of it
<bdrung> jelmer: do you have a rough ETA when the git to bzr import could work?
<jelmer> bdrung: that already works, it just requires an experimental bzr format at the moment
<jelmer> (and the nested tree support in bzr working trees is still problematic)
<bdrung> jelmer: the question is when this bzr format will be stable enough and rolled out
<jelmer> bdrung: the next version will probably have sufficient repository level support
<jelmer> bdrung: so it depends a bit on whwat you need
<jelmer> bdrung: working tree level support won't be there before 2.6
<bdrung> jelmer: what i am waiting for is a working launchpad bzr import of vlc
<bdrung> jelmer: currently i am running a local script that just copies the files from git to bzr -> https://code.launchpad.net/~videolan/vlc/master-manual
<jelmer> bdrung: are there just submodules in the history somewhere, or also in tip?
<bdrung> jelmer: it think the submodules are just in the history
<jelmer> bdrung: a resolution of the first situation is probably going to happen reasonably soon
<jelmer> bdrung: the latter will take some more time
#launchpad 2012-01-25
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<rick_h> ~ /topic
<rick_h> bah
<rick_h> adeuring: sorry for the late relief
<wolfgangb_> mthaddon: Hello, me again. It seems we are blocked again (I contacted you a couple of times two weeks ago). This time we are back to normal number of users, just two or three from the same IP address.
<wolfgangb_> Could it be a problem with our versions of bazaar and bazaar explorer that locks are being kept too long?
<mthaddon> wolfgangb_: yeah, we saw 365 established connections from your IP address earlier today and it brought the service to it's knees
<mthaddon> s/it's/its/
<wolfgangb_> there was only one person today that should have used it from our IP address
<mthaddon> wolfgangb_: so I think we *really* need to figure out what's going on here, and I'm not really sure of the best way to do that
<wolfgangb_> mthaddon: the one person that used bazaar today said it worked fine initially and then later he got the timeout. He uses versions bzrlib 2.4.2, bzr explorer 1.2.1.
<rick_h> wolfgangb_: I'll check the logs and look into it. It'll take a few
<wolfgangb_> rick_h: Thanks. Do let me know if you want us to update to a certain bazaar version. I am on bzrlib 2.3.4 and bazaar explorer 1.1.4. One colleague mentioned that he found the newer version a bit unstable so I haven't upgraded yet.
<rick_h> wolfgangb_: so wonder if you can pass along some info for me
<wolfgangb_> yes, I can try
<rick_h> wolfgangb_: can you pass along the .bzr.log files for the users?
<rick_h> either via pastebin or you can email them to me
<rick_h> email in a PM
<rick_h> we can take a peek and see if anything jumps out as possible bugs
<wolfgangb_> will send it to you
<rick_h> wolfgangb_: ty
<deryck> rick_h, I'll take IRC now, though obviously you're still helping wolfgangb_
<rick_h> deryck: thanks
<mgz> hey all.
<rick_h> hey mgz wolfgangb_ is having the issue
<rick_h> I've got longs on the way, but I want to make sure I ask any other really smart questions while he's available
<rick_h>  /longs/logs
<mgz> two main things I'm curious about wolfgangb_:
<mgz> 1) how you're working with remote launchpad branches. are you treating it as a central server with bound branches? running any other commands like the graphical log against lp: as well as just local branches?
<mgz> 2) what symptoms you get if any (before getting booted) for too many connections, and if you're all affected or it's just some of you who end up with lots of ssh connections.
<rick_h> wolfgangb_: what is the username of the user/connection?
<rick_h> the logs haven't shown up yet so I can see there
<wolfgangb_> mgz: 1) I am not the expert in this area (can only ask him tomorrow). Launchpad is our central server and the branches are shared repositories we think.
<wolfgangb_> mgz: 2) symptoms are that it just stops working at some point with a timeout. Then this seems to affect all of us the same (who are on the same IP subnet)
<mgz> wolfgangb_: no problem. the logs should help here regardless.
<mgz> thanks for persisting :)
<rick_h> ok, logs have arrived
<wolfgangb_> mgz: I am not often rebooting my computer. Could this cause connections to stay open. However, I normally close and reopen bzr explorer regularly during the day.
<rick_h> I'll forward these to mgz  and start going through them. Thanks wolfgangb_
<wolfgangb_> thanks again
<mgz> wolfgangb_: no, it doesn't seem like it's anything that could be caused by your individual workflow, or lots more people would have similar issues
<mgz> one last thing: do you use any plugins apart from the normal ones that get bundled with bzr? running `bzr plugins` will give you a full list.
<mgz> wolfgangb_: also, 'Plugin-ins' under the 'Bazaar' menu in explorer has the same info
<wolfgangb_> mgz: It is probably just the normal bundle. automv, bzrtools, colo, explorer, extmerge, fastimport, launchpad, loom, netrc_credential_store, news_merge, pipeline, qbzr, rewrite, svn, upload, xmloutput
<mgz> yup, that's typical looking, thanks.
<rick_h> mgz: forward the email with logs to you. The one log that's just .bzr.log shows the connections denied. The other one doesn't have anything form today
<mgz> thanks rick_h
<mgz> okay, those logs are really useful, and both users have the same mad ssh forking symptom with paramiko
<wolfgangb_> I'll be offline in a minute
<wolfgangb_> can check the chat again tonight or tomorrow morning then
<mgz> I'll catch up with you tomorrow then, thanks
<wolfgangb_> ok, thanks
<LinuxApprentice> hi
<LinuxApprentice> is this the channel MSP430 launchpad?
<james_w> are the download buttons on https://launchpad.net/lazr.config visually broken?
<mgz> not in lynx
<rick_h> hah
<mgz> what?
<rick_h> james_w: the 6% padding does seem excessive.
<mgz> looks like the circle with the down arrow might want a bit more padding
<rick_h> wonder if that was meant to be 6px or something
<mgz> yeah, that seems likely
<james_w> for me the highlight doesn't span the whole rectangle, and isn't rounded
<rick_h> james_w: what browser?
<james_w> firefox
<james_w> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/813/selection015.png/
<rick_h> james_w: ah, that's the fancy web2.0 button looking crazy due to how large it is.
<abentley> deryck: My turn
<deryck> abentley, thanks, sir!
<pmatulis> if someone has attached what consitutes a 'plugin', is that considered a patch as far as l/p attachments are concerned?
<dobey> pmatulis: if it's a completely new plug-in, it should probably be packaged as a separate source package. example?
<pmatulis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kupfer/+bug/628940/comments/6
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 628940 in kupfer "Session Management plugin for LXDE" [Wishlist,New]
<pmatulis> dobey: ⤴
<dobey> pmatulis: well, it's up to the owner of the project to decide how to deal with it. given the trunk branch is owned by ~vcs-imports, i'm guessing that launchpad isn't where patches are supposed to get submitted
<pmatulis> oh well
<fst8r12> how can i register my nickname
<dobey> what do you mean?
<dobey> on launchpad?
<fst8r12> no on irc nick name
<fst8r12> is there any irc nick reg channel?
<beuno> fst8r12, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<beuno> although it has nothing to do with launchpad  :)
<dobey> fst8r12: appropriate channel for freenode questions would be #freenode
<fst8r12> yes i losted  :)
<dobey> this channel is about http://launchpad.net/
<dobey> if you need help with irc, or your nickname registration, you should ask in one of the freenode channels
#launchpad 2012-01-26
<murrayc> I'm getting this error today when using dput to upload to a PPA: Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature
<murrayc> This says I should say so here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957/comments/24
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<wolfgangb__> mgz: Hello. Did you find any more information regarding our connection error and us being blacklisted?
<rick_h> wolfgangb__: the logs and an emai lon it was passed around yesterday. I've not seen any replies yet.
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: rick_h | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<wolfgangb__> rick_h: Would it be possible to unblock us again or do you want to wait until you find out more about it?
<rick_h> wolfgangb__: yea, we really need an answer before unblocking because it brings the server down to its knees for everyone unfortunately
<mgz> wolfgangb__: it looks like if christian uninstalls/disabled tortoisebzr, it should avoid the worst issue
<mgz> what exactly is causing the problem I'm not sure
<wolfgangb__> we can do that
<mgz> but the little service tbzrcache that runs in the background is for some reason in that log spamming ssh connections
<wolfgangb__> do you not recommend use of tortoisebzr?
<mgz> nope, using it should be fine, but in this case something has gone wrong
<mgz> it's also trying to start up twice, or there are two versions installed or something along those lines
<mgz> anyway, it's pretty clear from the log if something is going wrong or not, so christan should be able to change some things and see which prevents the issue occuring
<wolfgangb__> should we just run the bzr installer again and untick Tortoisebzr during the installation? Would that do the job?
<mgz> I'd check for any existing installs and remove them first
<mgz> then try that
<wolfgangb__> I'll make sure that we don't use tortoisebzr here for now and see if that prevents it from happening again
<mgz> there's no evidence of that issue from your log
<mgz> so it may be something specific to his machine
<mgz> the problem is I'm only seeing the effect, not the cause, and it's not like any issues that have been reported before
<mgz> if he wants to use tortoisebzr, doing a clean install, and checking the log to see if that does indeed resolve the issue would be fine
<wolfgangb__> if you could unblock us that would be brilliant unless you want to do some more checks
<rick_h> wolfgangb__: ok, I'll see about getting that IP removed.
<rick_h> please make sure they update the software asap.
<wolfgangb__> thanks, we'll try do it this afternoon
<rick_h> wolfgangb__: the block has been dropped, please make sure that the changes are done before you guys get going today
<wolfgangb__> rich_h: thanks a lot. Christian is already about to uninstall tortoisebzr.
<wolfgangb__> rick_h, mgz: ok, we have uninstalled tortoisebzr for now. So if it happens again (hopefully not) it must be something else. But there is a good chance that this was the problem.
<rick_h> wolfgangb__: ok, thanks. good luck!
<popey> I just filed a bug in launchpad against ubuntu-website and launchpad threw me to a 'not allowed here' page after I submitted the bug
<popey> any ideas why?
<rick_h> not sure popey, looking. Did the bug get submitted?
<popey> dunno, i cant see it
<popey> 'Unity website points to old #ayatana channel'
<popey> thats the subject
<popey> maybe it submitted it as a private bug I can't see
<popey> I tried logging out and back in again, no difference
<rick_h> yea, looks like it didn't go that I can see
<popey> shall I file a bug against launchpad?
<popey> (lol btw)
<rick_h> hmm, it doesn't do private bugs by default, yea I guess a bug against LP would be ok
<popey> bug 922160
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 922160 in Launchpad itself "Get 'not allowed' when filing a bug against ubuntu-website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922160
<bigjools> there should be an OOPS with that?
<rick_h> popey: thanks
<popey> nope, no oops
<popey> just a 'not allowed'
<bigjools> fun
<deryck> rick_h, my turn.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<rick_h> deryck: ty much
<popey> just asked someone else and they confirmed it rick_h / bigjools
 * popey hugs Daviey 
<rick_h> popey: thanks
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<lamalex> is there a way to build a binary package from a recipe locally?
<lifeless> bzr builder
<lifeless> popey: did you get an OOPS ?
<popey> no
<lifeless> thanks
<ajf_> InvalidHttpResponse: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway
<lamalex> lifeless, i tried bzr dailydeb but it doesn't seem to actually build me an installable deb
<ajf_> ^ got the above error, trying to build the source package in my projects PPA. looks like a problem between the build host and xmlrpc.launchpad.net.
<ajf_> looks like it was just intermittent.  nevermind.
<lifeless> ajf_: You were probably caught by a deploy
<lifeless> its not -entirely- friction free yet
<lifeless> ajf_: do you know when (in UTC) the error happened ?
<lamalex> lifeless, ok so here's the thing- im building from a branch so i  have no orig.tar.gz, and it needs --allow-fallback-to-native but that makes it build a source package
<ajf_> between 20:48 and 20:51 UTC
<lifeless> ok, not a deployment.
<lifeless> I'll file a bug to start tracking sporadic issues
<lifeless> they can be a PITA to debug though
<ajf_> yeah :) here's the whole build log, though I can't see anything more useful than that line I pasted: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91148765/buildlog.txt.gz
<lifeless> bug 922316 FTR
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 922316 in Launchpad itself "Sporadic 502 for xmlrpc.launchpad.net" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922316
<ajf_> great, thanks for looking at it.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
#launchpad 2012-01-27
<PsyberSchool> i have to say the new '2 lines per bug' bug list is quite ugly and makes it difficult to scan the list :-/
<adeuring> Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: rick_h | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<spena> flacoste: I think i have an issue with my ppa build score
<spena> flacoste: I have a commercial ppa, and my packages I uploaded last night are still pending to be built
<flacoste> spena: you mean a private ppa?
<spena> flacoste: I mean a commercial account on launchpad with a public ppa
<spena> flacoste: I have a Build score:2505, seems slow, isn't it?
<spena> flacoste: I have been waiting more than 9 hours to be built
<therve> hey there
<bigjools> spena: you don't get score boosts by default for a public one
<bigjools> PM me details
<therve> is there a way to get the login.launchpad.net URL for a person, using the API?
<rick_h> therve: let me see
<spena> bigjools: thanks, but even if I am paying for an account? because I depend from the packages on PPA, but it is taking so much time
<bigjools> spena: I'll boost your priority if you tell me which PPA it is
<rick_h> therve: is web_link not what you're looking for? That's the lp.net/~$user url
<rick_h> therve: e.g. launchpad.people('rharding').web_link
<benji> rick_h: can you load  https://code.launchpad.net/ in a browser?
<rick_h> benji: loaded
<therve> rick_h, no, I want the thing which looks like +id/1234abecd
<benji> hrm
<therve> thanks for looking, I think what I wanted to do won't work anyway
<rick_h> benji: took a sec here, but loaded
<rick_h> heh, well not I'm curious what url that is that's +id/123...
<rick_h>  /not/now
<Peng> It's the OpenID
<Peng> Apparently I am https://login.launchpad.net/+id/WdFtB4f, for example. (Which I found by digging through my lp.net/~user page's <link> tags.)
<spena> bigjools: https://launchpad.net/~gazzang/+archive/unstable
<bigjools> spena: ok give me 30 minutes
<kirkland> bigjools: thanks for helping spena out ;-)
<kirkland> bigjools: i removed myself from this cycle ;-)
<spena> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> spena, kirkland: all sorted
<kirkland> bigjools: cheers mate
<bigjools> kirkland: :)
<spena> bigjools: thanks
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<Bryanstein> Hey guys I need someone to disable a launchpad project for me
<Bryanstein> Can someone point me in the right direction
<dobey> Bryanstein: open a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and explain what you wnat, and why, in there.
<elopio> Good morning friends.
<elopio> I'm playing with launchpadlib, and when I search tasks with Incomplete status I get no results.
<elopio> shouldn't it return the bugs incomplete with and without responses?
<Peng> Sounds like these results...*sunglasses* are incomplete.
<Peng> Sorry.
<deryck> elopio, yeah, it should return any bug task with an incomplete status.
<deryck> elopio, does the project or package definitely have incomplete bugs?
<elopio> deryck, definitely. When I filter by Incomplete (without response) I get results.
<deryck> elopio, can you paste your lp lib snippet?
<elopio> deryck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/819151/
<fo0bar> is it possible to convert a project into a distribution?  I'm not really seeing any documentation on how distributions are managed in LP
<deryck> elopio, so incomplete doesn't work, sorry. I thought it did.  You have to use the response versions… i.e.
<deryck> elopio, u1.searchTasks(status=["Incomplete (with response)", "Incomplete (without response)"])
<deryck> fo0bar, no, it's not possible.
<elopio> deryck, yes, I'm using that. Should I file a bug for this?
<deryck> elopio, yes, I think we need a bug, unless we already have one, of course.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<deryck> abentley, thanks!
<fo0bar> deryck: ok, thank you
<elopio> deryck: bug #922769
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 922769 in Launchpad itself "searchTasks shows no results when filtered by Incomplete status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922769
<elopio> thanks for your help.
<deryck> np, thanks for filing the bug.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
#launchpad 2012-01-28
<alkisg> Hi, I was wondering why I'm able to create a recipe in another person's branch, e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~lynxman/ubuntu/precise/ipxe/newsnapshot/+new-recipe
<alkisg> This is convenient for me, I can get a package uploaded to my ppa without cloning the branch, but is it OK for me to do that?
<jelmer> alkisg: it's not really in the other person's branch
<jelmer> alkisg: you just create a recipe that happens to pull in the other persons' branch
<alkisg> Will other persons see that recipe, or just me?
<jelmer> alkisg: it will be listed on the branch page as one of the recipes that uses that branch
<alkisg> OK, so that person, lynxman, won't be annoyed if I do so, right?
<jelmer> yeah, that should be fine
<alkisg> Thank you very much :)
<jelmer> though I wouldn't create a recipe if there's already one there for the branch - that just wastes launchpads resources
<alkisg> I couldn't find one, so I had to clone the branch in my +junk and build from there, and I guess that needs even more resources than putting the recipe in his branch directly
<elmargol> Hi i have left a group and I'm no longer subscribed to a project and I still get bugreports and someone please unsubscribe me from everything?
<jbicha> I'm trying to sync a package from Debian but syncpackage segfaults and clicking Sync selected on the localpackagediffs page does nothing
<jfi> Hello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psensor/+bugs is displaying "1 open bug" but it does not appear to be any open bug, if I click on the link, the page is empty. Did I miss something? Or there is a LP bug?
<Ampelbein> jfi: Wild guess: bug 859724, which has still open tasks against unity.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 859724 in unity (Ubuntu) "Startup applications get incorrect placement "under" top panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859724
<jfi> Ampelbein, nice finding, it should be due to the state 'invalid'
<Ampelbein> jfi: Yeah, maybe there's a bug already for that against launchpad. You could also just remove the psensor task from 859724, as it's not a bug in psensor.
<jfi> Ampelbein, well, I dont know, as I have implemented a workaround in the psensor for this unity issue
<jfi> 'invalid' sounds bad to me for this case... but I am not sure
#launchpad 2012-01-29
<s9iper1> is there a problem with launchpad karma?
<s9iper1> any changing or update?
<SamB> So ... does nobody else use chrome/chromium to submit launchpad bugs?
<SamB> I ask because when *I* do, the cursor is always invisible at the beginning of the line due to the CSS reset...
<Forage> I just tried uploading new sources to launchpad and I get a response e-mail stating "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'agebosma@gmail.com' is not a valid email address."
<Forage> this wasn't a problem in the past
<Forage> the upload is rejected as a result
<Forage> what could be the problem?
<Forage> hmmm, if I try to upload it for a second time I get the massage "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<SamB> Forage: I would assume that was a really stupid bug
<SamB> I mean, it's clearly a syntactically valid email address ...
<Forage> yeah
<Forage> and it has worked in the past for a different package
<Forage> it's also the address I used for registering at launchpad
<Forage> is there a way I can force a re-upload?
<Forage> ah, -f
<Forage> lets see what it does for a second time
<Forage> rejected again... :-(
<Forage> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/186189
<Ampelbein> Heya, this build: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.4/8.4.10-1/+build/2988698 looks stalled, can some buildd admin give it a little hit with a bat?
<WasserDragoon> hello, any launchpad admin here? my id needs to be renamed
<WasserDragoon> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/186123
<WasserDragoon> hmm i'll create a new one... pls delete the mentioned account
<lifeless> </sigh>
<phillw> Hi guys, I'm a bit stuck for the alteration of mailing list on https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop to be changed from lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net to our new area of lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com,
<lifeless> that will need handling by sysadmins
<lifeless> you need to open a ticket - start at htps://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<phillw> lifeless: thanks, I've fired an email to our 'boss' to check if he has already instigated this. Even though I am an admin, I do like to check :)
#launchpad 2013-01-22
<uwe> hello, my account on launchpad has been associated with an email on domain of my former employer, i tried to associate it with my gmail account but i just got both accounts listed but could never use the gmail account to log in! now it seems my password has been hacked (as it got changed in several places) ; but i'm unable to recover my lauchpad account ... is this the correct place to seek help ?
<wgrant> uwe: You need to change your email addresses on login.launchpad.net separately.
<wgrant> If you can't log in any more, you'll need to file a support request at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<shadeslayer> wgrant: I was told that you'd know more about this armhf FTBFS https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/4222034
<wgrant> shadeslayer: I think that one's fixed by a new qemu release.
<wgrant> I have an RT open about upgrading it
<shadeslayer> oh, okay
<shadeslayer> any guesstimates till when that gets deployed?
<wgrant> No idea :/
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> wgrant: thanks for the update anyway :)
<wgrant> np
<apw> is it just me, or are none of this years raring milestones available in the milestone selector boxes
<apw> czajkowski, ^
<apw> ahhh they are in the 'complex' edit version, that'll do
<wgrant> apw: I see ubuntu-13.04-feature-freeze etc.
<apw> wgrant, yeah i think it must be a local issue, as they are in the slwo interface
<mpt> czajkowski, this morning I came across two bugs marked as Fix Committed yesterday by artur bryczek <https://launchpad.net/~arturbryczek>, that weren't actually fixed. I'm guessing that at least some of the bugs referred to in <https://launchpad.net/~arturbryczek/+karma> aren't actually fixed either.
<mpt> (The bugs I saw were bug 306708 and bug 1091228.)
<ubot5> bug 306708 in Jockey "Ask for reboot when closing jockey" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306708
<ubot5> bug 1091228 in apt (Ubuntu) "No record of which repository a package was installed from" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091228
<mpt> czajkowski, is there any way to get a list of the bugs he recently changed?
<czajkowski> mpt: where would I be without you :)
<czajkowski> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~arturbryczek
<czajkowski> I usually just end up checking if they list isn't that long
<mpt> oh, wow, did you just suspend him?
<mpt> If so, seeing the state of bug 1084523 I don't blame you :-)
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1084523 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084523). The error has been logged
<czajkowski> mpt: I did
<czajkowski> mpt: bugs are not toys
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Thank you, I'm cleaning up now
<czajkowski> mpt: if you come across people like that just file a question
<czajkowski> I do them every day and get a couple of enthuastic community people doing similar
<czajkowski> once they contact us for being suspended I point out thats not how bug triaging goes
<mpt> czajkowski, a song for you to play while you do that work: http://music.metafilter.com/480
<czajkowski> mpt: LOL!
<mpt> czajkowski, and on a completely different subject, some work in progress: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128716123/p11.jpg
<MCR1> Hi :) I am having troubles uploading branches to launchpad with raring kernel 3.8. Error message:
<MCR1> Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds
<MCR1> ConnectionReset reading response for 'Repository.get_parent_map', retrying
<MCR1> Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds
<MCR1> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<MCR1> Kernel 3.5 works
<MCR1> had these troubles before, but just when using mainline kernels without Ubuntu patches
<MCR1> but since 3.7 and 3.8 I am having trouble to push data
<MCR1> pulling works
<czajkowski> mpt: so I get my restart later button back :D
<mpt> yep
<czajkowski> ah if only all bugs were that simple to fix :)
<czajkowski> StevenK: wgrant either of ye about to advise on MCR1 issue ?
<mpt> Looks like this has been going on since October at least ... http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+%22artur+bryczek%22+%22fix+committed%22
<mpt> czajkowski, do you have a policy on what to do with the LP accounts of people who've died?
<czajkowski> I've only had one since I've started and we deactivate it and the let the sso folks know also and they removed the sso token assciated with the accounts
<mpt> ok
<YoBoY> hi, stupid question : how often staging data is synchronised with the current launchpad data ? once a month ? more ? less ?
<czajkowski> YoBoY: not often
<YoBoY> thanks czajkowski :)
<YoBoY> btw czajkowski, I can reproduce the bug I opened the other day on staging (I just tested it) (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1100705), I put that on the bug report ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1100705 in Launchpad itself "Some informations are not registered on a project creation" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> hrmm, why is https://code.launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/twisted/trunk seemingly broken?
#launchpad 2013-01-23
<dajhorn> Where can I get the current source code for the mountall package in precise-updates at Launchpad?  `bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/mountall` returns an old version.  (Got 2.36 expected 2.36.3)
<wgrant> dajhorn: It looks like the bzr import of the mountall package has been suspended due to bug #714622 (someone overwrite the branch). But you can always download the latest source package by expanding the relevant row on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall
<ubot5> bug 714622 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "import fails when lp branch has been push --overwrite'n" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714622
<micahg> dajhorn: pull-lp-source mountall precise-updates (needs ubuntu-dev-tools installed)
<dajhorn> wgrant, is this repository corruption? Should I put a meetoo on that ticket?
<dajhorn> micahg, that got the expected version.
<wgrant> dajhorn: Not corruption as such, just someone doing something wrong
<dajhorn> Thanks for the help. I opened a new ticket for mountall and blurbed it at 714622.
<dajhorn> wgrant, my bug report was invalidated by Steve Langasek. (Bug 1103319)
<ubot5> bug 1103319 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall source code repository is stale" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103319
<dajhorn> Any other ideas on where to get this Ubuntu source code repository?
<wgrant> dajhorn: micahg and I each gave you an another way to get it.
<wgrant> Just not in bzr form (because a bzr branch of the latest version does not exist)
<dajhorn> wgrant, I actually need the repo history, not the raw source code.
<dajhorn> ie: To maintain a separate branch.
<wgrant> There is no repo to have history.
<wgrant> So that's a bit difficult.
<wgrant> What you request simply does not exist.
<wgrant> Why do you need it?
<dajhorn> wgrant, I'm maintaining a branch of mountall that has ZFS support.
<wgrant> dajhorn: Well, you might have to merge in the 2.36.3 changes yourself
<dajhorn> wgrant, okay, thanks.  I never suspected that Ubuntu doesn't keep everything in source control.
<wgrant> The mountall branches on Launchpad are not imported, and haven't obviously been updated with the 2.36.3 changes.
<wgrant> dajhorn: The uploaded source packages are themselves a form of source control
<wgrant> But not everything is in bzr
<tsdgeos> Hi guys, trying to do a branch "Resubmit proposal to merge" and getting timeouts all the time
<tsdgeos> known issue?
<xnox> dajhorn: hmm... why don't you submit a patch for zfs support in mountall?
<xnox> dajhorn: it's interesting to upstream because debian has zfs support =)
<ricotz> hello :), it seems only one armhf ppa builder is actually accepting builds, is this intended?
<czajkowski> wgrant: builders ok?
<wgrant> Various qemu bugs keep taking out the ARM virtual builders.
<wgrant> I'll get them restarted
<lifeless> wgrant: cron it ? :)
<wgrant> That would make the long-running builds somewhat unhappy
<lifeless> wgrant: Twas a joke.
<wgrant> Yes, but it's scarily close to relaity :)
<czajkowski> it's funny cause it's true
<czajkowski> it's gonna be one of them weeks :(
<ricotz> oh, i see :\, thanks for taking care
<ricotz> wgrant, hi, do you mind taking a look at those rogue builds https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+build/4240273  https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+build/3742041
<czajkowski> do you want them restarted ?
<ricotz> czajkowski, they are not accessible, just an OOPS
<czajkowski> ah  not seen one of them before. LocationError: (None, 'builder')
<czajkowski> perhaps after they kicked those machines
<ricotz> could be, would be nice to clear those
<czajkowski> ok give me a few in the middle of stuff now
<czajkowski> also wasnt this the first project to get arm builds, still staying below the 10 builds a week ?
<czajkowski> seems to be alot of issues usually with this builds
<czajkowski> ricotz: so would you like them restarted?
<ricotz> czajkowski, please restart https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+build/4240273
<ricotz> and just remove https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+build/3742041
<ricotz> czajkowski, yes, you said it was the first probject
<ricotz> czajkowski, hmm, restriction of 10 builds a weeks, this seems to be quite more
<ricotz> czajkowski, you mean 10 builds for the whole ppa?
<czajkowski> ricotz: yes in order to have the arm builds we did set some limits.
<ricotz> or per package?
<czajkowski> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<ricotz> i see, the builds are way less then 4 hours, but i assume there are like 120 builds per week
<czajkowski> we did advertise these guildelines
<czajkowski> as for those builds, they are currently oopsing
<czajkowski> and I'll need to wait till wgrant or StevenK come online later today
<ricotz> czajkowski, sorry, the guidelnes were set after it was enabled and it is a daily ppa :\
<czajkowski> guidelines were set before we annouced the availability
<ricotz> i know, but you enabled them even before that, anyhow so we need to reduce the amount significantly?
<czajkowski> no I enabled them on the day :)
<ricotz> ok, ok :)
<oly> hi, wonder if anyone may be able to tell me the cause of this, i am trying to create a package for a C program how ever the resulting deb does not contain any files its liek it never actually build / configures the code
<oly> the packaging files are located here, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oly/+junk/geanypy-packaging/files
<oly> and the source is here, i am using a recipe but also tried locally http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oly/geanypy/geanypy/files
<oly> i normally package files that dont need compiling so its partially new territory and this is the result of following a tutorial.
<Laney> oly: I suggest you try #ubuntu-packaging; this isn't really the right place for questions about that
<oly> cheers Laney, was not aware of that room :)
<exarkun> Can I remove a project from a project group?
<czajkowski> not done that before
<czajkowski> let me know
<czajkowski> what i the project group and project
<mgz> exarkun: yes, if you're an admin of the project
<exarkun> mgz: Maybe I'm not?  I can't see any UI for doing so.  Where do I look?
<mgz> go to "Change details" (+edit) and remove the "Part of..." text
<exarkun> I would like to remove https://launchpad.net/pyflakes from its group.
<exarkun> Oh :(  I think I did things in the wrong order.
<exarkun> I already changed the maintainer for a group I am part of to a different person.  So I can't "Change details" any more, I think?
<mgz> right :)
<mgz> czajkowski has super-powers though, so can probably do it for you
<exarkun> s/for/from/
<mgz> or you can ask the newly assigned maintainer to do it.
<czajkowski> aye as I currently can';t :/
<exarkun> Okay, thanks.
<sarnold> is this a reasonable place to report spam in launchpad bugs?
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> it is
<czajkowski> which bug ?
<czajkowski> if ther are many
<czajkowski> please file a question however.
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<sarnold> czajkowski: heh, I noticed the funny chanserv notice after asking :) thanks
<sarnold> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/219950  thanks :)
<czajkowski> done
<sarnold> woot
<czajkowski> sarnold: please always create a new question
<sarnold> czajkowski: will do, thanks :)
<kdub> if i upload a package to launchpad, does launchpad go and  build that package, or should it appear immediately
<joey> dzin: oh you know what, I bet the LP guys are sprinting this week
<czajkowski> joey: what's up
<czajkowski> can I help
<czajkowski> or else wait for mainteance to come online from AU
<joey> czajkowski: ah good I was just going to poke you :-)
<dzin> czajkowski: actually I have an issue
<joey> czajkowski: dzin is here from Linaro and has an issue I can't explain
<czajkowski> well try adn explain to me and if not we can wait till StevenK or wgrant come online in a few hours
<dzin> czajkowski:  no bugs displayed here (trunk series) https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-big-little-system/trunk
<dzin> czajkowski:  yet bugs displayed here: https://launchpad.net/linaro-big-little-system/+milestone/13.01
<joey> czajkowski: if you check the default search parms it should show those. They aren't private, they are new/confirmed
<czajkowski> why are you doing it to /trunk
<dzin> czajkowski: joey: actually one is private
<czajkowski> daft question but seeing as I'm not sure it's a good place to ask as a ny
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-big-little-system/  I can see them there
<czajkowski> so wondering why /trunk
<joey> dzin: oh I see 2 public and no private (but I don't have Linaro powers any longer so that might be why)
<dzin> czajkowski: I click on the trunk series then on bugs
<czajkowski> not seen people do it that way before
<czajkowski> :/
<dzin> joey: quite right, there are 3 bugs total
<joey> yeah the series is trunk apparently as seen in https://launchpad.net/linaro-big-little-system/+milestone/13.01
<dzin> czajkowski: I've always been a bit different
<czajkowski> I clicked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-big-little-system/  then on the milestones on the page
<joey> right but the bug section below is blank
<czajkowski> Milestone-targeted bugs
<joey> and all bugs takes you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-big-little-system/trunk
<joey> which is also blank
<czajkowski> I've not seen this before at all
<czajkowski> um...
<czajkowski> we're going to have to wait till AU comealone as they will probably know straight off
<joey> that was my reaction :-)
<czajkowski> sorry
<dzin> czajkowski: I've just recently changed some details on the project
<czajkowski> dzin: for future though filing a question on LP gets our attention
<czajkowski> dzin: ahhhhhhhhhh
<czajkowski> dzin: what have you done in /+sharing
<czajkowski> re bugs
<dzin> czajkowski: right
<joey> dzin: make sure it's shared with the right teams (hat tip czajkowski)
<Munchor> Hey there guys, I'm using launchpadlib, is it ok to ask a question here, or is there another channel more launchpadlib-specific?
<dzin> joey: czajkowski: I've changed bugs to public
<czajkowski> Munchor: if it's dev inclined you will be better off mailing launchpad-dev at this hour of the day tbh
<dzin> joey: czajkowski: sorry, not sure I get where to share. The sharing policies are: branches: Forbidden, bugs: Public, blueprints: Public.
<joey> dzin: I *think* you need to ensure that your teams have project grants
<dzin> joey: if I'm the admin here, why can't I see the bugs?
<Munchor> alright czajkowski
<joey> dzin: darn good question. I would think you should be able to do so
<joey> dzin: if you can hang on until wgrant wakes up, he might know the answer to this boggle
<dzin> joey: sure thing, thanks
<dajhorn> xnox, we might have a Debian sponsor, and the plan is to get it integrated there first, and ensure that it fits with the existing kFreeBSD support.  PPAs are better for vibrant packages than the universe section.
<czajkowski> joey: dzin have you read http://blog.launchpad.net/general/information-sharing-is-now-in-beta-for-everyone
<dzin> czajkowski: yes, I've seen that, thanks
<dobey> what's the problem?
<dobey> dzin: bugs.lp.net/project/series only shows bugs filed in that project, and which are targeted to that series. if a branch hasn't been specifically targeted to trunk, it won't show up on the list for /trunk.
<dobey> dzin: you're not seeing any bugs there, because no bugs have trunk as a target :)
<dzin> dobey: how do I target a bug to a series?
<dobey> dzin: make sure the project you want to target for is in the URL of the bug you're viewing, and click the "Target to series" underneath the bug info box
<dobey> dzin: it can be confusing if a bug has tasks for multiple projects on it
<dzin> dobey: ah, I see it.
<dobey> but the project will be in the URL and the project name at the top of the page
<dzin> dobey: perfect, I see the logic of it now. Thanks.
<dobey> sure
<exarkun> Um, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129061557/HookError_source_ubuntuone_client.txt (linked from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1102685 )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1102685 in twisted (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in __setitem__(): Can not override a type Object, which is not in a gobject introspection typelib" [Critical,In progress]
<exarkun> Oh sorry, nothing interesting there at all, please ignore me, sorry for the noise.
<xnox> dajhorn: i can sponsor into debian... and ubuntu... and upstream... ;-)
 * xnox is DD and Core Dev
<dajhorn> xnox, right, thanks.  I just realized that you are CC'd on the ITP ticket.
#launchpad 2013-01-24
<lifeless> how do you disable gnome-keyring integration for launchpadlib ?
<wgrant> lifeless: keyringrc.cfg
<lifeless> ~/. ?
<wgrant> Surely you jest
<wgrant> python-keyring uses ~/keyringrc.cfg :)
<lifeless> wgrant: WAAAAAT?
<wgrant> ./keyring/core.py:    keyring_cfg_list = [os.path.join(os.getcwd(), "keyringrc.cfg"),
<wgrant> ./keyring/core.py:                        os.path.join(os.path.expanduser("~"), "keyringrc.cfg")]
<wgrant> But yes, wat :/
<czajkowski> aloha
<wgrant> That's also a reasonable attack vector.
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm too tired to see why
<lifeless> wgrant: what should be in that file ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Same reason PATH doesn't include .
<wgrant> lifeless: Um, stuff
<wgrant> Google should know
<lifeless> wgrant: oh, it looks in . as well, didn't read the pasted code that closely.
<lifeless> sigh.
<lifeless> yeah, thats poor form
<wgrant> :D
<lifeless> wgrant: failed...
<lifeless> wgrant: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.Secret.Error.IsLocked: Cannot create an item in a locked collection
<lifeless> wgrant: after I set keyringrc.cfg to contain
<lifeless> oh WOW
<lifeless> something deleted ~/keyringrc.fg
<lifeless> *.cfg*
<lifeless> after I made it
 * lifeless makes noise like a teapot
<wgrant> Heh
<lifeless> [backend]
<lifeless> default-keyring=simplekeyring.SimpleKeyring
<lifeless> keyring-path=/home/robertc/.cache/keyring/
<lifeless> is what I put in it
<lifeless> wgrant: apparently:
<lifeless> Password file found in legacy location
<lifeless>   /home/robertc/keyringrc.cfg
<lifeless> and new location
<lifeless>   /home/robertc/.local/share/python_keyring/keyringrc.cfg
<wgrant> Ahh
<wgrant> So it's less dreadful now?
<lifeless> if you call moving a file around on  your file system less dreadfaul
<lifeless> Woe to folk that run a shared homedir, for instance.
<wgrant> Sure, but its heart is in the right place.
<tsimpson> it checks cwd and $XDG_DATA_HOME, then falls back to ~/.local/share/python_keyring
<czajkowski> random non lp question, any idea why a usb stick will not show up, but if I plug in external Hd via usb it does
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> its *still* trying dbus
<lifeless> so I can't run any LP automation
<lifeless> czajkowski: anything in dmesg ?
<lifeless> wgrant: File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/launchpadlib/credentials.py", line 253, in save
<lifeless>     raise e
<lifeless> wgrant: trivial bug there you might want to fix
<wgrant> why would anyone do that
<wgrant> :/
<czajkowski> lifeless: nope will go do another reboot
<czajkowski> cheers
<lifeless> wgrant: because seeing the original exception is confusing to people ?
<wgrant> lifeless: :D
<lifeless> so now I can see that its still using the gnome backend
<lifeless> and the docs on the library are pretty much useless for end users
<lifeless> as they cover the case of writing your ownbackend, not using the thing.
<lifeless> tsimpson: sorry if I'm ranting, but core facilities like this need to be held to a higher standard
<lifeless> and yay, I'm in
<lifeless> I will write this up as a (positive) blog post.
<tsimpson> lifeless: I didn't write it, rant all you want ;)
<lifeless> tsimpson: cheers ;)
<lifeless> and now yay testtools-0.9.27 released
<czajkowski> one for StevenK or  wgrant https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/219617
<lifeless> wgrant: for future ref http://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/launchpadlib-without-gnome-keyring/
<cmars232> i wrote a script that will set all the "Fix Committed" bugs to "Fix Released" for a milestone. maybe someone will find it useful? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566712/
<lifeless> cmars232: there may be a version in lptools already, if not thats where it should go
<cmars232> lifeless: good call. I've opened LP: #1104299 to see how the project devs would want it done.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1104299 in lptools "lp-milestone release does not update "Fix Committed" to "Fix Released"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104299
<jtaylor> can you temporarily take away but report rights from the procstef user? he is filing hundreds of duplicates because his perl failed during upgrade
<jtaylor> started yesterday continues now even though we duplicated all his yesterday bugs..
<jtaylor> bug 1103111
<ubot5> bug 1103111 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103111
<dobey> jtaylor: has anyone e-mailed him and told him to stop?
<jtaylor> he should get mails due the duplications
<jtaylor> though those may go into his spam by now
<dobey> though, why would someone bother doing all that work to file the same bug so many times
<dobey> must be a masochist, or really likes the launchpad bug filing UX
<dobey> :)
<lifeless> they are probably trying very hard to behelpful
<alesage> hi, staging launchpad has been updating for a while--authentically updating or needing a nudge?
#launchpad 2013-01-25
<oly> hi, i have made a change to a project on lacunchpad and would like to know the process to commit it back is there any information on this any where ?
<oly> normally i just commit to my own projects, so making changes to others code bases is new to me,
<czajkowski> so you want to ush it back to launhc ad
<czajkowski> *launchpad
<oly> yes,
<oly> its a change to one of the ubuntu web apps so i guess it needs reviewing or something
<czajkowski> ah thats ubunut and not launhcpad you'll need to ask in #ubuntu-webapps
<czajkowski> *ubuntu
<oly> its a nice simple change, so i thought it would be a good test to learn the process
<oly> but the code is on launchpad ? so dont i push it there
<czajkowski> you do
<oly> or is each project different ?
<czajkowski> but you need to ask what the review process is
<oly> oh i see, cheers i will go ask :)
<czajkowski> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr-0.10/bzr_man.htm  might also heklp
<czajkowski> *help
<mgz> you might want to link a newer version of the docs, though
<oly> okay cheers, i am familiar with branching and merging though,
<mgz> google likes indexing the really old ones first, for whatever reason
<czajkowski> mgz: sorry was the top hit when I searched :)
<czajkowski> mgz: morning btw
<mgz> mornin' :)
<oly> its more the where do i push my code to and do i create a merge request like you do in git
<czajkowski> oly: like I say talk to the team they will point you in the right direction there
<mgz> oly: see https://help.launchpad.net/Code
<mgz> and related subpages
<oly> okay, i submitted my question to the room, thanks for the help czajkowski and mgz :)
<oly> cheers mgz think that link outlined kind of what i was after :)
 * mpt gives czajkowski another spam report ;-)
<czajkowski> mgz: can you be like all the other users and just put it on answers
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> not that I dont appreciate it
<czajkowski> just trying to not fire the router here off a wall and stomp on it
<mgz> czajkowski: ^mpt :)
<czajkowski> mpt:
 * czajkowski looks a tthe shinny cisco router and tempted to play frisbee with it 
<mpt> czajkowski, that's exactly what I did.
<mpt> What are you on about? :-)
<czajkowski> 20 bugs
 * czajkowski peers at mpt where is my restart later button :)
<mpt> czajkowski, listed on Answers.
<czajkowski> yes I know
<czajkowski> I can see it
<czajkowski> shall tackle that shortly
<czajkowski> cheers
<oly> hum, if i want to push up a personal branch for an existing project do i need to use launchpad to create it first ?
<oly> or should i be able to push straight away, only asking as i am getting permission denied but does not tell me why its denied
<oly> using bzr push lp:~username/projectname/brnachname
<oly> i can work on my own projects so my ssh keys should be good
<wgrant> oly: What is the error message?
<wgrant> You don't need to create it on Launchpad first.
<oly> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~oly/webapps/webapps-applications/googleplus-indicator-counter/": : Cannot create branch at '/~oly/webapps/webapps-applications/googleplus-indicator-counter
<wgrant> Ah, there's the problem :)
<wgrant> There's an extra path segment in there.
<wgrant> 'webapps/webapps-applications' isn't a project name
<wgrant> (you probably want to drop the 'webapps/')
<oly> your quite right, webapps was the team i think :)
<oly> thank you wgrant :)
<czajkowski> wgrant: is this our LP do you think ? https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=28466
<wgrant> czajkowski: No, that's some other Launchpad entirely :/
<czajkowski> wgrant: how they end up on ours I'll never knwo
<czajkowski> wgrant: can you *please* answer the reply to this rt re differneces https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=28022
<czajkowski> trying to clear ut the queue
<notgary> Is there anyone here who can answer a question I have about using the Launchpad REST API directly (as opposed to the python lib)?
<czajkowski> notgary: best possible to ask on launchpad-dev mailing list tbh
<notgary> czajkowski: thanks a lot. I'll do that :)
<wgrant> czajkowski, notgary: launchpad-users is the more relevant list
<czajkowski> wgrant: ah ok sorry
<czajkowski> wgrant: why though ?
<wgrant> czajkowski: -dev is for development *of* Launchpad
<wgrant> notgary wants to write code against the user-exposed Launchpad API
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<notgary> czajkowski: wgrant Thanks both for your help :)
<fancycode> Hi, I'm trying to upload a source package but get a rejection mail containing only "Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error." with no further hints - any suggestions what I can do to get a better error description?
<mgz> fancycode: only that? see <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors> for the common issues.
<fancycode> yep, only that. first line is "Rejected:", second line is "Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.". nothing else
<fancycode> successfully uploaded source for lucid into the same ppa yesterday, now trying hardy and it doesn't work
<mgz> ...I'd be a little surprised if hardy *did* work... anyway, you need someone who knows the buildds, so I'd post the the launchpad-users mailing lists (find on http://lists.ubuntu.com/)
<fancycode> :) well, hardy worked fine in some other ppas yesterday
<fancycode> thanks, will post on the mailing list
<ondrej> Hi, how do I report spammer in launchpad? (https://launchpad.net/~york-m) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/db/+bug/1105405
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1105405 in db (Ubuntu) "Dila Hanım 18. bölüm izle 25 ocak 2013" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> done
<ondrej> ty
#launchpad 2013-01-26
<fabo> hi
<fabo> does someone know if we can copy a specific package version from ppa?
<fabo> web ui seems to allow to copy only the latest
<wgrant> fabo: You can see old versions if you change the status filter from Published to Superseded.
<fabo> wgrant: awesome. thanks!
<wgrant> fabo: Note that old files are deleted after about a week, so you can't go too far back into history.
<fabo> wgrant: it resolved my dilema, i was looking for the previous build, "lost" because a recipe kicked in
<wgrant> Great :)
<shnatsel> Hello! I'm trying to access Launchpad from a Python script via launchpadlib. However, I can't figure out how to turn a *_collection_link into an actual collection. I've only found mentions of that on page https://dev.launchpad.net/Foundations/Webservice/Performance but https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html doesn't mention any expansion methods. What am I missing?
<shnatsel> specifically, I'm trying to iterate over source package recipes for a particular branch, but Launchpad returns a link when I request .recipes_collection_link property and I can't figure out how to access the actual collection
<shnatsel> here's the proof-of-concept code I've put together so far, if it helps: http://pastebin.com/eGk1i3Vu
<maxb> shnatsel: You just access .recipes and launchpadlib takes care of it
<shnatsel> maxb: oh! Thanks!
<shnatsel> maxb: mind pointing out where's that documented, so I don't have to ask next time?
<maxb> I don't really know, it's been quite a while since I first learnt to use launchpadlib
<shnatsel> I see. Thanks!
<shnatsel> https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples lacks any branch-related examples, which is a pity - it took me a long time to figure out how to get a branch object, despite the JSON/REST/whatever API reference mentioning those things. I guess I'll make a blog post about branches and these collection links.
#launchpad 2013-01-27
<RobinJ> do me a favour and explain to me why this https://launchpad.net/android-be.robinj.ubuntu says (Launchpad 30-day trial commercial license)
<RobinJ> as far as i know gnu gpl3 is not considered commercial
<RobinJ> and how do i remove it? i've had enough with malfuncioning software for today
<erupter> hi guys. I'd like to learn how to setup a ppa. I've been reading on launchpad, but the steps and what goes where is still quite not clear. are there any ppa-for-the-idiots docs out there?
<micahg> erupter: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/
<erupter> yeah exactly where I am right now
<erupter> still I don't understand how it works
<erupter> what should I do. I mean: do packages get compiled on the fly when downloaded?
<micahg> no, they build in the PPA
<erupter> so when you download you download pre-compiled binaries...
<erupter> ok
#launchpad 2014-01-20
<ehoover> wgrant: we're still having 503 trouble with our recipe builds ( https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+recipe/wine-compholio-daily ), but if we only build one or two at a time things seem to be ok
<ehoover> has something changed in the past week or so?
<CarlFK> $ dput CarlFK-ppa dvswitch_0.9.1-ubuntu6_source.changes
<CarlFK> No host CarlFK-ppa found in config
<CarlFK> I think I lost the config migrating to a new box.. where is this config spozed to be?
<wgrant> You shouldn't need manual config
<wgrant> Unless you're uploading from !Ubuntu
<wgrant> dput ppa:USERNAME/PPANAME foo.changes
<CarlFK> Successfully uploaded packages.
<CarlFK> yay.  thanks wgrant
<CarlFK> er... https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa  Latest updates:            dvsmon                        111 weeks             ago
<CarlFK> shouldn't I see what I just uploaded ?
<CarlFK> + dput ppa:CarlFK/CarlFK-ppa dvswitch_0.9.1-ubuntu7_source.changes
<wgrant> You have mail
<wgrant> Specifically:
<wgrant> 2014-01-20 06:31:14 DEBUG   Rejected:
<wgrant> 2014-01-20 06:31:14 DEBUG   Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~CarlFK/CarlFK-ppa/ubuntu':
<wgrant> 2014-01-20 06:31:14 DEBUG
<wgrant> 2014-01-20 06:31:14 DEBUG   Could not find person or team named 'CarlFK'.
<wgrant> You probably wanted ppa:carlfk/ppa
<CarlFK> ah, thanks
<CarlFK> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<CarlFK> rawr.
<wgrant> dput -f
<CarlFK> oh look.. the page says "You can upload packages to this PPA using: dput ppa:carlfk/ppa ..."
<CarlFK> I should do that ;)
<CarlFK> yay.  Build started                   12 seconds ago                   on                   wani04 (amd64+qemu)
<CarlFK> a year ago or so there was talk of being able to target multiple ubuntu releases for PPA.    has that happened yet?
<teward> is there a way to duplicate the functionality the PPAs have, where you upload a source package, it builds in sbuild or whatever, and then uploads to its own Debian repository, WITHOUT Launchpad?  (Or, do I need to ask this in #ubuntu-server or somewhere else?)
<teward> (i.e. duplicate this on a private system/server)
<dobey> teward: you'd have to implement something that did all the same work. you could run an instance of launchpad on a private server, but it'd probably be easier to just implement something that only copied the PPA functionality if you don't want all the other stuff too
<teward> dobey: that's kinda what I meant, any ideas on how to replicate that?
<teward> (just the PPA functions)
<dobey> aside from a web page to dhow the contents as LP does, it should be fairly easy
<dobey> you just have to take the bits and glue them together, and make sure you do it securely
<dobey> but probably a bit off topic for #launchpad. maybe slightly more on topic in #launchpad-dev
<wgrant> dobey, teward: Some Ubuntu channel is probably more relevant.
<wgrant> #launchpad-dev is for Launchpad development, not so much for replicating Launchpad functionality without Launchpad involvement.
<teward> i'll poke #ubuntu-server, they'll probably have an idea
<teward> and if not, well... then maybe poke the people who develop LP who know the pure basics.
#launchpad 2014-01-21
<ehoover> wgrant: when you have a chance, would you mind helping us out with our 503 recipe problem? ( https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+recipe/wine-compholio-daily )
<wgrant> ehoover: Let me see, that's pretty weird.
<ehoover> wgrant: awesome, it only started happening about a week ago - and it seems worse if all of the builds run at once
<dobey> launchpad really likes to time out a lot on recipes lately :(
<czajkowski> dobey: cook less :)
<dobey> czajkowski: i don't think that is actually possible :)
#launchpad 2014-01-22
<jose> wgrant: hey, any known issues with LP/the datacenter?
<wgrant> Yes, one of our datacentres just started having issues a couple of minutes ago
<wgrant> We're investigating
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP IS DOWN; we're fixing | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jacky_> which ppa provides acidbase package
<jose> thanks for the info!
<jacky_> package acidbase is not exist in the official repos
<wgrant> jose: Everything should be happy again now.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jose> cool, thanks for the heads up!
<czajkowski> aloha
<daniel_condrea> hello
<daniel_condrea> what is this error? bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<wgrant> daniel_condrea: There was probably another error message before that.
<daniel_condrea> yes
<daniel_condrea> Permission denied (publickey).
<daniel_condrea> this
<daniel_condrea> ...
<wgrant> Right, you've told bzr to use SSH (using 'bzr lp-login YOURLAUNCHPADUSERNAME'), but your username is wrong or your SSH keys aren't setup correctly.
<wgrant> What's your Launchpad username?
<daniel_condrea> hmm
<daniel_condrea> wait
<daniel_condrea> daniel-condrea
<wgrant> What does 'bzr lp-login' say?
<daniel_condrea> use this command for login "bzr launchpad-login daniel-condrea"\
<daniel_condrea> use this command for login "bzr launchpad-login daniel-condrea"
<daniel_condrea> and no say nothing
<wgrant> 'bzr lp-login' will show the configured username
<wgrant> Does it match what you expect?
<daniel_condrea> daniel_condrea@daniel:~/build/kicad$ bzr lp-login
<daniel_condrea> daniel-condrea
<wgrant> Right, that looks fine.
<daniel_condrea> i say my id login
<wgrant> What does 'ssh daniel-condrea@bazaar.launchpad.net' say?
<daniel_condrea> Permission denied (publickey).
<wgrant> OK.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-condrea/+sshkeys shows that you have an SSH key, so it seems that your client just isn't using it.
<wgrant> Did you generate that key today?
<wgrant> ssh will normally look for your key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<wgrant> If you run 'ssh -v daniel-condrea@bazaar.launchpad.net' you'll see which keys it's trying.
<daniel_condrea> when try ~/.ssh/id_rsa we say bash: /home/daniel_condrea/.ssh/id_rsa: Permission denied
<wgrant> It's not an executable, so just trying to run it in a shell isn't going to do much.
<wgrant> You generated a key earlier with ssh-keygen
<wgrant> And then uploaded that key to Launchpad
<wgrant> Where did you put the private key?
<daniel_condrea> in other folder \
<daniel_condrea> /home/daniel_condrea/build/kicad/danielkeyssh
<wgrant> So, I'd rename the private key to ~/.ssh/id_rsa, and the public key to ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub. That's the easiest way to make ssh see it by default.
<cjwatson> Although you clearly already have something else in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<cjwatson> So you might want to think about whether you're overwriting anything important by doing that
<wgrant> ah yes, indeed.
<cjwatson> The other way is to do something like this in ~/.ssh/config:
<cjwatson> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson>         IdentityFile /home/daniel_condrea/build/kicad/danielkeyssh
<daniel_condrea> it complicated
<daniel_condrea> :)
<cjwatson> Using multiple keys for different things is complicated
<cjwatson> It's simple if you don't try to do that
<daniel_condrea> i try again generate ssh key
<wgrant> That's probably not a good idea
<wgrant> Then you'll end up with three, not just two!
<wgrant> It will make the situation strictly more complicated.
<wgrant> daniel_condrea: Do you know what you use ~/.ssh/id_rsa for?
<wgrant> One easy solution is to just add ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to your Launchpad account
<wgrant> But you should probably sort out what your various SSH keys are for before there's even more confusion.
<daniel_condrea> aha
<cjwatson> right, absolutely no reason to generate another key.
<daniel_condrea> wgrant, cjwatson  thank from info. I solved the login and ssh key
#launchpad 2014-01-23
<crimsonmane> how does one find unanswered questions on launchpad ?
<teward> probably filter on "Open" only... but don't quote me on that
<crimsonmane> there's no filtering option
<crimsonmane> see here: https://answers.launchpad.net/
<teward> well you have to have a specific project selected of course
<teward> if you're just trying to search all projects, well, why would you want to see all the unanswered questions for all the projects
<crimsonmane> why would you not?
<teward> not to mention you'll probably run into timeout errors
<crimsonmane> everyone says if you want to get involved in open source, "just do it then."
<teward> in *theory* maybe this link would help... https://answers.launchpad.net/questions/+questions?field.search_text=&field.actions.search=Find+Answers&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.status%3Alist=OPEN
<teward> crimsonmane, "open source" is a very wide scope, usually you only get involved in something specific in open source (in my case, nginx, znc, and some server packages)
<crimsonmane> no
<crimsonmane> you start by finding something to work on
<crimsonmane> back up a step. how to find said something?
<teward> i don't agree with that statement.
<teward> you have a scroll button, scroll up and see the link
<crimsonmane> if you can't see everything, you can't make a proper decision, can you?
<teward> if you could see everything you'd see a jumbled mess
<crimsonmane> that's what sorting/filtering is for
<teward> even then
<crimsonmane> point is, there did not seem to be any way to produce a list of unanswered questions. motives aside.
<teward> there are 1885 results from that search, but i'm limiting by language.  but remove that filter...
<teward> and 2021 show for me
<teward> I still don't understand why you want to see all the questions, but meh.
<teward> https://answers.launchpad.net/questions/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status-empty-marker=1
<crimsonmane> yeah thanks for the "none" tip. but dont question peoples motives so much.
<teward> (note that only shows OPEN questions, not things that need more information or have answers.
<teward> ... if you took my statement as targeting your motives then perhaps you should instead consider it "confusion over your question"
<teward> rather than your motices
<teward> motives*
<crimsonmane> i'm not going to get into a debate over semantics
 * teward notices messages about packages in his PPAs failing to build, and investigates
<dobey> crimsonmane: if you want to answer questions as a means of support, askubuntu.com might be a better place to look. i think most projects on launchpad don't actually use the "questions" feature there.
<teward> dobey, yeah most don't.
<teward> crimsonmane, i agree with dobey, if you want to get started with helping open source in Ubuntu, you should start at Ask Ubuntu, that's a general questions/answer site revolving around Ubuntu
<dobey> crimsonmane: also, as an analogy to your previous statement about making a proper decision: you don't go and test drive every car ever made, when you want to buy a car, do you? :)
<teward> and projects have their own question asking systems sometimes too,so Launchpad Answers isn't the best place to work with.
<dobey> crimsonmane: best place to start contributing is with things that interest you personally
<teward> dobey, bad analogy, I know five people who fit that scenario you posed.
<teward> they do stick to specific model years, though, but still.
<dobey> and a limited number of models i'm sure
<teward> but yes, that's a good way to word the analogy :p
 * teward shrugs
<crimsonmane> actually i dont' like ubuntu. i use Mint. but I'm also a know-it-all. and finding things that interest me personally, IS IMPOSSIBLE TO DO WITHOUT A COMPLETE LIST OF THINGS GOING ON. How sense can you possibly be? We went over this... almost twice.
<teward> ...
<crimsonmane> s/sense/dense
<dobey> not as dense as you are rude
<teward> ^ that
<teward> it's rudeness that makes me appreciate behind-the-scenes bug triaging rather than talking to people
 * teward goes off to do something that doesn't involve dealing with rude people
<crimsonmane> it's easy to point at the first person who looses temper and say "you're the bad guy here" ... it is more difficult to look at yourself and realize how antagonizing you are.;
<dobey> and pretty far from dense, since i've been doing this for 16+ years
<teward> ^ that
<teward> dobey knows what he's talking about, anyways, nginx FTBFSes to deal with... *disappears into the terminal*
#launchpad 2014-01-24
<Guest75493> can anyone confirm that I can get superseded ubuntu packages with the launchpad python api?
<cjwatson> Guest75493: for some time, at least.  they will eventually be garbage-collected, although not in a timeframe you're especially likely to care about
<cjwatson> you can for example use Archive.getPublishedBinaries
<cjwatson> then each of the resulting BPPHs has a binaryFileUrls() method (if you're using the "devel" version of the API)
<Guest75493> the timeframe I am interested in is at least three months.
<cjwatson> that'll be fine
<cjwatson> the absolute bare minimum for GCing old binaries is 18 months and in practice it's always rather more than that
<Guest75493> I see. So if I know I had mysql-client_5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_all.deb a few months ago, because of disaster I lost that file, and the package has been updated in the meantime, I can fetch that file again?
<cjwatson> sure
<Guest75493> Cool, thank you very much.
<cjwatson> you can just download it from the web UI
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/mysql-client
<cjwatson> pick your architecture although it won't matter much for _all.deb
<Guest75493> I see, that is good to know.
<Guest75493> Right now the api gives mit a 503 for getPublishedBinaries ... I gues since this is not such an important service, it is not so stable?
<cjwatson> no, it should always work fine.  what exact call are you making?
<Guest75493> ubuntu = launchpad.distributions["ubuntu"]
<Guest75493> archive = ubuntu.main_archive
<Guest75493> archive.getPublishedBinaries()
<cjwatson> you can't just call it with no arguments, that's a ridiculously huge search to ask for
<Guest75493> ... i was allready wondering ...
<cjwatson> give it binary_name and version
<cjwatson> but for a single file you're better off just using the web UI
<Guest75493> eventually I will have to rebuild a mirror in the exact state as it was on day X, so I will need all packages for a specific release and architecture
<Guest75493> cool, works. thank you very much!!!
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2014-01-25
<glen> hey. can i tell code import to import some branch, not HEAD ?
<jtaylor> whats this error about: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/163708425/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> upstream added an utf-8 filename to the repo, is that not supported?
#launchpad 2014-01-26
<nickoe> Is it possible to fetch the package build dsc from a PPA?
<jtaylor> nickoe: click on view package details on the ppa page
<nickoe> jtaylor: I don't see a buildscript
<jtaylor> you want to fetch a dsc during a package build? thats not possible
 * nickoe is not entirely familiar in building deb packages nor the ubuntu way of doing so
<jtaylor> packages are usually built in environments without network
<nickoe> I just want to be able to create my own ppa by forking and fixing another ones. But I am not really on ubuntu, but I have a debian machine nearby.
<jtaylor> beyond the repository of course
<jtaylor> so you just want to get the build files of the already existing ppa?
<nickoe> How can I acomplish that my objective?
<nickoe> jtaylor:
<jtaylor> ^
<nickoe> jtaylor: yes, kind of.
<jtaylor> then view package details is what you want
<jtaylor> get the dsc link and do: dget -ux <link>
<nickoe> I have read some in the docs of setting up a PPA, but as I read you need to have the dsc file that as I understand it is like a PKGBUILD for debian stuff
<jtaylor> no the dsc file is more a description of what a package contains
<jtaylor> its used by dget to download what is needed
<nickoe> ok
<jtaylor> the equivalent to PKGBUILD is debian/rules + a bunch of other files in debian7
<nickoe> Just trying to figure out what debian pkg contains dget
<yofel> devscripts
<jtaylor> devscripts
<jtaylor> just type it in a terminal and it will tell you
<nickoe> jtaylor: nah, not really, it did not suggest it, but yes, I am installing devscripts now
<nickoe> jtaylor: I can't figure out what the format of the link should be it is not ppa:username/ppaname  nor the ppa's sources list link.'
<jtaylor> its the link of the dsc file in the details page of the ppa
<jtaylor> you can expand the package with the little arrow
<jtaylor> apt-get source works too if you have the ppa activated
<nickoe> ok, not it is downloading stuff
<nickoe> I don't have the ppa activated here
<nickoe> it contains too  old packages, so it was kind of useless to add it
<nickoe> jtaylor: To do like a testing ppa, does one need to upload from my workstation to the ppa every time or can lanuchpad auto fetch new sources and make a new debs?
<jtaylor> nickoe: you normally build locally until its right and then upload
<nickoe> yes, that is true of course for initial setup. But can lp fetch new sourcs i.e weekly, or daily or when a new revision is pushed to a lp hosted project?
<jtaylor> that is a daily build recipe
<jtaylor> unfortunately unless its original source is in bzr its inconvinient
<jtaylor> and breaks form time to time, (which is why I'm here, mine is broken ...)
<nickoe> The original source is in bzr on lp
<jtaylor> thats makes things easy
<nickoe> jtaylor: when did yours start to break?
<jtaylor> when upstream added utf-8 filenames
<jtaylor> nickoe: see the recipe down there: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/+recipe/ipython-daily
<nickoe> how long time ago was that?
<jtaylor> yesterday
<jtaylor> the jist is put in the upstream repo and merge your debian repo into it
<jtaylor> google should find docs for it
<nickoe> ok
<nickoe> BUt first I need to get this build with latest head
<nickoe> So in deb systems you dont have a single script that fetches the proper source and then runs the build commands?
<wgrant> nickoe: Not quite.
<nickoe> wgrant: How on earth does people do package management then?
<wgrant> A Debian sourc epackage is a .dsc plus the files that it references.
<wgrant> Normally the .dsc references a *.debian.tar.* and a *.orig.tar.*
<wgrant> The orig.tar.* is usually the upstream source release tarball
<wgrant> You extract the .dsc with 'dpkg-source -x', which will give you the unpacked upstream source, with the debian.tar.* unpacked into debian/, and any patches from the debian.tar.* applied to the upstream source.
<wgrant> you reconstruct the debian.tar.* and .dsc with 'dpkg-buildpackage -S'
<wgrant> Packages aren't allowed to reference external resources on the Internet, as that would then mean that a change to an external website could break the distro.
<nickoe> But I really just want to create my ppa, so it should refeerence a bzr on lp, and I guess I need to make a recipe on lp to fetch the soruces.
<nickoe> So locally, I guess I just use bzr branch lp:poject
<wgrant> What do you want to put in your PPA?
<nickoe> and then I set up the dsc stuff here?
<wgrant> Recipes are a good solution to some problems, but they're rarely a good way to get started if you have no experience with Debian-style packaging.
<nickoe> dayli build or if possible build for each rev
<nickoe> Well first I will have it build locally
<nickoe> so now I have checked out the src from bzr here
 * nickoe is currently looking at https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging#Introduction_to_Debian_Packaging
<nickoe> wgrant: the dch --create gives my username@hostname as the user is this desired?
<wgrant> nickoe: It'll use the DEBEMAIL envvar if it is set
<wgrant> Or EMAIL, I think
<nickoe> DEBEMAIL works
<jtaylor> whats this error about: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/163708425/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> no support for utf-8 filenames?
<nickoe> wgrant: "The final file we need is debian/source/format, and it should contain the version number for the format of the source package, which is "3.0 (quilt)". "    What exactly does this mean?
<wgrant> nickoe: The source format basically describes the files referenced by the .dsc
<nickoe> just a specification for the way  we package the deb?
<nickoe> ok
<wgrant> 3.0 (quilt) is what I described earlier, with an orig.tar.gz and a debian.tar.gz
<nickoe> great
<wgrant> 3.0 (native) is for packags where Debian is upstream, so there's just one tar.gz, not separate Debian and upstream files
<wgrant> 2.0 was never really a thing, and 1.0 is mostly obsolete.
<wgrant> (the "quilt" in the name refers to the quilt patch system)
<nickoe> wgrant: trying to build, with magic debuild, http://dpaste.com/1570278/
<nickoe> So I should name my bzr checkout as kicad-ppa.orig?
<wgrant> Daily builds are a slightly messy case
<wgrant> Because you're building form a VCS repository, there isn't an upstream release tarball.
<wgrant> So 3.0 (quilt) doesn't really make sense.
<wgrant> People often use 3.0 (native) in that case
<wgrant> Anyway, I've just come from 24 hours of planes, so I need to wander off for a bit.
<nickoe> ok, but for now I just want to build it locally anyway.
<wgrant> Right ,but you can't build a 3.0 (quilt) without an upstream release tarball -- and one doesn't exist, since you're building from a VCS snapshot, not a release.
<nickoe> wgrant: I changed to 3.0 (native)
<nickoe> the one ppa I try to fork uses just 1.0 in source/format
<nickoe> Now it is building, lets see how it goes
<nickoe> that will take quite some time on this shity processor
<jtaylor> whats this error about: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/163708425/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> no support for utf-8 filenames?
<nickoe> jtaylor: isn't it more like python that fails there?
<nickoe> I remember that I had to specify encoding with a fancy string even to be able to use unicode in comments
<lifeless> jtaylor: bzr supports utf8 filenames just fine
<nickoe> jtaylor: is lp running any python scrupts?
<lifeless> jtaylor: problem there is the locale is set to C
<nickoe> yes, bzr but not python
<jtaylor> so how to fix?
<lifeless> jtaylor: bzr also supports shift-JIS etc - it doesn't assume utf8 encoding for filenames, it looks for the locale defined encoding to use.
<lifeless> jtaylor: set the right locale.
<jtaylor> I see it not reaching anything I have control over
<jtaylor> in the recipe?
<lifeless> jtaylor: probably bug filing time then :)
<lifeless> on launchpad itself, not bzr
<jtaylor> thats why I'm here
<nickoe> the python error for it is more like, SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file test.py on line 1, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details    and that is only with python2
<jtaylor> so its a launchpad bug and not something I can change?
<nickoe> jtaylor: I dunno, I am not knowledagable in lp as such, you helped me earlier :)
<jtaylor> I know the error you get it all the time with LANG=C, C.UTF-8 already everywhere in the debian/rules
<jtaylor> how likely is it this will even get fixed?
<jtaylor> because if I have to ask upstream to rebase their tree, I'd rather do it now instead of waiting a few weeks in limbo
<lifeless> jtaylor: I don't know, you'd need to ask an LP developer
<lifeless> like wgrant or cprov
<jose> wgrant: hey,a round?
#launchpad 2015-01-19
<HeOS> Hi to all! Could you tell please can I target a new bug on LP to another future milestones? Does the LP have this ability? For example, I have a current develop milestone "3.x", at the same time I have a supported milestone "1.x" and "2.x". I want to target new bugs from "1.x" to "2.x" and "3.x", for example.
<cjwatson> I'm having a little difficulty understanding exactly what you mean.  Do you mean setting the milestone target of newly-filed bugs to some particular milestone by default?
<cjwatson> Except then I can't quite understand what 'from "1.x" to "2.x" and "3.x"' means here
<HeOS> Not by default, by any scripts, for example. My example mean following: anyone create on LP a bug and assigns his to milestone "1.x" by hands; after this I run simple script which assigns this a new bug to my "2.x" and "3.x" milestones. Understand ?
<HeOS> Should I use for this "series" but not "milestones"?
<cjwatson> HeOS: A single bug task can only have one milestone, but you can have multiple bug tasks on a single bug targeted to different series.  So, if your project has active lines of development for 1.x, 2.x, 3.x, then those should be series, and you can have milestones (3.0, 3.1, etc.) within that.
<HeOS> cjwatson, thanks. )
<cjwatson> HeOS: You can use the addTask method on a bug, via launchpadlib, to add a new task to an existing bug, where the bug_target would be a series.
<cjwatson> HeOS: Or just do it via the web UI if you only want to modify a small number of bugs.
<HeOS> cjwatson, could you help to find documentation about this method?
<cjwatson> HeOS: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib  https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bug
<HeOS> cjwatson, great, thanks! :)
<cjwatson> You're welcome.
#launchpad 2015-01-20
<mark06> why this? http://vpaste.net/owShV
<teward> any way to subscribe to all the questions/answers for a given source package, like we can do for bugs
<teward> (in Ubuntu)
<dobey> i don't know. i wish we could just disable answers for ubuntu though; the right place to ask questions for it is on askubuntu
<cjwatson> teward: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/SOURCE-PACKAGE/+answer-contact
<teward> cjwatson: that's what i was assuming, thanks.  *adds self*
<teward> cjwatson: wasn't sure if that's what i needed though
 * teward went poking :0
<teward> :) *
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | ppa.launchpad.net upload maintenance 1800-1805 UTC | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (hopefully will be more like seconds, but just in case anything goes wrong)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<teward> in the bug tracker, when Debian is the upstream, what determines 'Fix Released' other than whether the bug is 'done' or not in the BTS, and is there a trigger for "won't fix"
<wgrant> teward: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtracker/debbugs.py#L126
<teward> wgrant: thank you kindly
<teward> ahhh okay
<wgrant> teward: An open bug with the wontfix tag is Won't Fix.
<teward> so that's what's missing
<teward> wgrant: what about Resolved Bug with wontfix
<teward> nginx has a couple of those, marked done but not wontfix
<teward> wgrant: basically, no implementation then for Resolved, Won'tFix
<wgrant> teward: I don't think that's valid.
<wgrant> done and wontfix sound mutually exclusive to me.
<cjwatson> wgrant: There's an idiom in debbugs where people wontfix and also close to get it off their list.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Remember that debbugs has the verb "close" for this; the state is overloaded.
<cjwatson> So I would say done+wontfix should be mapped to Won't Fix.
<wgrant> I hate debbugs :)
<wgrant> That doesn't seem unreasonable, no.
<wgrant> But can't be common since I don't recall it having come up before.
<teward> wgrant: its probably in a small number of cases, yes, but I doubt by any means is it rare
<cjwatson> wontfix was an after-market add-on to debbugs.
<teward> (uncommon, probably, but can we really get a realistic snapshot of the debian bts and how many people actually abide by the actual closing protocols from debian even though they're supposed to
<cjwatson> Like tags in general, in fact.
<teward> cjwatson: so would just checking for 'wontfix' on its own work for "Won't Fix" status in the tracker here?
<teward> given that you get Open+WontFix and Done+WontFix
<cjwatson> That feels correct to me, but feel free to do a random survey to check.
<teward> cjwatson: who should i contact for this 'random survey' then?  -devel?  QA teams?  Server team?  etc.  Because the wishlist items I *know* were requested of Debian that are closed won'tfix are getting upstream tracker listings as "Fix Released" here downstream and it's messing with my head (and likely others) for nginx and probably other Universe section packages
<cjwatson> No, I mean a random selection of bugs with the wontfix tag and see what you think their states mean.
<cjwatson> Not a random survey of people.
<teward> ahh okay
<cjwatson> And actually random across the bug database (rsync the DB and use an RNG to select them, or something), not a selection from packages you follow
<teward> cjwatson: any idea where i can rsync the db?  (it's probably huge)
<cjwatson> https://www.debian.org/Bugs/Access
<cjwatson> You could reasonably pick a few of the hashed directories, since they're divided up by the last two digits of the bug number so shouldn't be particularly biased.
<cjwatson> But you'd want to select from both db and archive.
<teward> right
<teward> that's on my list for things to do tomorrow, i'm a little spent beating at my VPN today >.>
<ssalenik> Hi, I have just successfully uploaded my .debs with dput, but then I got a rejection due to: "Unhandled exception processing upload: sequence item 0: expected string, exceptions.SystemError found"
<cjwatson> Uh, that's back?  Did somebody unhold apt on alphecca?
<wgrant> cjwatson: debs with dput :)
<cjwatson> Er yeah good point
<wgrant> ssalenik: You need to upload a source package. Launchpad doesn't accept binary packages directly.
<cjwatson> I must submit my branch to at least make the error message a little more comprehensible.
<cjwatson> (To us if not to users ...)
<ssalenik> wgrant: ah ok... I was under the impression that if I'm just patching an existing ubuntu package that I don't need the source
<cjwatson> No, there's no distinction there.
<wgrant> Neither legally nor technically.
<ssalenik> thanks
#launchpad 2015-01-21
<JO0st> hey guys, I have never submitted any code to launchpad before. I would like to create a branch on an existing project to do a bugfix. I have found how to get the code to my computer, but don't seem to find how to submit it back after making changes. Can anybody help me with this?
<stub> 'bzr push lp:~jo0st/projectname/branchname' will create a new branch and push your code there.
<JO0st> stub: thank you, after that I link the branch to a bug using the "link related branch" button?
<stub> JO0st: Yes, that will link the bug to the branch. A comment would be appropriate too to give it some context.
<JO0st> stub: thank you very much
<stub> JO0st: You can also create a merge proposal, but many projects are small and don't really bother with those.
<dobey> JO0st, stub: it's better to link branches using the --fixes argument to 'bzr commit' as then it's in the bzr metadata. using the button on launchpad does not store bug information in the bzr commit metadata
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: well, i'm going to pull a random sample, assuming i can figure out the commands to run without having coffee >.<
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: granted, nginx in Debian is adamant of using done+wontfix so... *shrugs*
<cjwatson> I think it's likely the right thing to do, it would just be nice to check.
<teward> cjwatson: i agree, my connection died because E:BillUnpaid so i'm stuck on crappy campus wifi
<teward> which gives me < 5Mbps
<teward> so...
 * teward expects a long download time >.>
<teward> cjwatson: well... the database download kept giving me a broken pipe.  SO...
<teward> cjwatson: i guess i'm just going to have to pull a report from the debian bts and filter on tag:wontfix >.>
<teward> then scrape >.<
<teward> cjwatson: i'll give you the cliffs notes, and the link to the full data pull..
<teward> summary: http://i.imgur.com/HOeSsb4.png    overview w/ header links (top of search page): http://i.imgur.com/O1hAgPJ.png     The Search Itself (5 min return time): https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?archive=both;tag=wontfix
<teward> cjwatson: at a glance, it looks like nginx isn't the only one to wontfix and close as resolved
<cjwatson> Er, sure, but that wasn't what I meant
<teward> cjwatson: i can't download the database here - it keeps failing at Broken Pipe
<teward> i blame campus
<cjwatson> The point is to take a random sampling of those and verify what the correct representation is
<cjwatson> OK, so come back when you can
<teward> cjwatson: that'll be a few months, because i have no internet OUTSIDE of campus internet - and they're killing the download
<teward> cjwatson: at a glance, though?  looks like the 'proper procedure' is "There isn't one"
<cjwatson> If you download the indexes rather than the full spool (or even a segment of it), that'll be much smaller
<cjwatson> And will be enough to construct URLs that you can go and check by hand
<teward> might do that
<cjwatson> I don't care about proper procedure, I can tell you that for myself as a (former) bugs.d.o admin
<teward> 'course worse comes to worse i'll have to create a new VM offsite >.<
<teward> or borrow someone's
<cjwatson> What I'm asking is to get a rough handle on whether a random sampling of done/wontfix bugs are actually best represented as Won't Fix in Launchpad
<teward> cjwatson: okay
<teward> cjwatson: is the linking back to launchpad easy to identify though
<cjwatson> It doesn't have to be exact; my suspicion is that there'll be some outliers either way
<cjwatson> Um, what linking?
<teward> cjwatson: i.e. which ones originated on LP
<cjwatson> Who cares
<teward> heh
<cjwatson> That's not important.  What we care about is whether this is actually a largely correct summary of that bug status combination
<teward> ... o...kay i just got an rsync segv >.>
<cjwatson> Independent of whether the bugs in question happen to be linked to LP bugs
<teward> ack
<teward> i think i need more coffee >.<
<cjwatson> I'm sure there'll be some outliers, so take a random sample of like 30 or so and check them by hand to see whether they would subjectively best be characterised as Fix Released or Won't Fix
<teward> ok
<teward> god i wish there were linux workstations here on campus on the LAN >.<
<teward> would move a lot faster than 100KB/sec
<teward> cjwatson: well, i'm stuck - its downloading the raw database data but not actually in a searchable/checkable format - any other ideas for accessing a list of bug numbers without spending an eon downloading the entire db?
<teward> cjwatson: i'm obviously not a db guy :p
<teward> oh great i have dead pixels >.>
<cjwatson> $ rsync -av --include \*.summary --exclude \* --exclude \?\*.\* bugs-mirror.debian.org::bts-spool-archive/00/ 00/
<cjwatson> $ grep ^Tags: 00/*.summary | head -n3
<cjwatson> 00/100000.summary:Tags: upstream
<cjwatson> 00/100100.summary:Tags: moreinfo unreproducible
<cjwatson> 00/100300.summary:Tags: pending
<cjwatson> etc.
<cjwatson> You'd also want to grab the same from bts-spool-db, and in both cases check for the presence of ^Done: too
<teward> cjwatson: i'm going to borrow your command there then
<cjwatson> Then grep for wontfix and you have a set of bug numbers which you can open in your browser
<teward> cjwatson: also, my rsync-fu is not as good as yours, i bow to your superiority there
<cjwatson> After running through something to select a random subset
<cjwatson> I think that was more elaborate than needed due to poor editing; the second --exclude is redundant
<teward> wheee, doublegrep
<teward> and crap, i almost forgot i have class >.<
 * teward disappears to run to class
<teward> cjwatson: 10/30 so far of my sample - most are wontfix+done, one was an outlier and a translations package - wontfix then fixed later.
<teward> cjwatson: of those so far...
<teward> cjwatson: they would be "Won't Fix" in Launchpad, with the exception of the translations one
<teward> also some driver packages falling into my sample, meeting the same case
<teward> some of these are wontfix as a result of other bug merges...
<teward> cjwatson: some have been fixed after the such but have `fixed` present somewhere there
<teward> rather than 'done+wontfix'
<cjwatson> (OK, could you please present the results in one go at the end?)
<cjwatson> (preferably in whichever bug is open about this ...)
<teward> cjwatson: ack
<teward> cjwatson: problem is that chrome keeps crashing :/
<cjwatson> We'll want this all in a bug report for audit trail anyway, so you might as well batch it all up and put it there.
<teward> cjwatson: it'll be subjective, though.  i'll make the bug shortly
<cjwatson> I'm happy to help but the stream of incremental IRC notifications is getting a bit much, so batching would be really helpful :)
<teward> cjwatson: well i'm done now
<teward> cjwatson: writing the bug with the summary.
<teward> cjwatson: i found an outlier where it's 'fixed' but the package was removed (not really a 'fix' because the bug wasn't looking to remove the package)
<teward> cjwatson: what's the link to the bugtrackers code again for Debian?
 * teward wants to look at the code again
<teward> and my scrollback didn't keep :/
<teward> nevermind found it in my history
<cjwatson> lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtrackers/debbugs.py
<cjwatson> s/externalbugtrackers/externalbugtracker/
<teward> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1413304
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413304 in Launchpad itself "[Bugtracker - Debian] Done+WontFix in Debian marked as 'Fix Released' even in cases where fixes are *not* released" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Thanks.  Note that there is no difference between "closed" and "done" in debbugs.
<teward> cjwatson: ack.  note i also went ahead and added a text file with the subset of bugs I used - one was merged into another bug but that link was not included here.
<teward> and I expanded your rsync - ...::bts-spool-archive/0*/ - this got a much larger set of bugs, which i pulled a list of via random number generators (shuf -n 30)
 * cjwatson nods
<teward> cjwatson: i also forgot a case i observed too, and just added it
<teward> cjwatson: we should keep the 'open' analysis as well - there will be open bugs that aren't archived or closed which will have 'wontfix'
<teward> cjwatson: and another case is 'done'+'moreinfo' which should be incomplete, but that's an edge case
<cjwatson> My gut feeling is that done+moreinfo should be expected to be mixed, because some of that will be people forgetting to remove the moreinfo tag when somebody explains the problem and then they fix it
<teward> cjwatson: mhm
<cjwatson> The same versioned-close heuristic would probably help there
<teward> cjwatson: however, done+moreinfo+wontfix would still be wontfix
<teward> cjwatson: the analysis on how this could be foolproof will be ongoing
<cjwatson> I think it's sensible to distinguish versioned-close from close+tags-indicating-problem
<teward> mhm
<cjwatson> It'll never be foolproof
<teward> cjwatson: indeed.
<teward> the moment its foolproof devs lose jobs :;
<teward> :/
#launchpad 2015-01-22
<grue_pm> wgrant: StevenK said to ask you for help
<grue_pm> assuming you are around.
<wgrant> grue_pm: Hi
<grue_pm> wgrant: heya - setting up all my stuff to start trying to help with upstream projects. I have to put my launchpad id into a config file. For some reason launchpad didnt prompt me for waht I wanted it to be like the document I was reading said. Is there any way to change it to my irc nick for ...
<grue_pm> ... consistency across systems?
<grue_pm> wgrant: StevenK said you have the power ;-p
<wgrant> grue_pm: Which document were you reading?
<wgrant> Launchpad's never prompted for a username on account creation, but you can always change it at https://launchpad.net/~/+edit.
<grue_pm> wgrant: must have been someting I misread I have so many pages open currently I cant find it
<StevenK> Blah, leave the project for year and everything merges into a blob of terrible confusion.
<grue_pm> wgrant: useful to know. I still want to hunt down and eat the other grue lurking in openstack since I keep having to use variations of my usual nick and now _ isnt allowed *sigh* but thanbks
<grue_pm> bah it's saying it'll change my openid identifier.
<grue_pm> Back to the drawing board
<wgrant> grue_pm: That should be fine in most cases.
<wgrant> grue_pm: It only breaks OpenID consumers if you've actually entered "https://launchpad.net/~YOUR-USERNAME" somewhere.
<grue_pm> wgrant: isnt that the ubuntu 1 thing?
<wgrant> It is, but it only breaks one of the uncommon forms of identifier.
<grue_pm> which I've already used in stackalytics I think
<wgrant> How do you log into that?
<wgrant> If you get redirected straight to U1, your username shouldn't matter. It's only applications where you explicitly enter a URL containing your username to log in.
<grue_pm> hmm and most sites are going off your email anyway
<grue_pm> which is the same. okay I'll risk it
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> You can always change it back if something breaks.
<grue_pm> Yeah stackalitics says your openid url is https://login.launchpad.net/+id/.... etc
<grue_pm> meh since I cant change it to the same across all systems I might as well leave it alone
<wgrant> grue_pm: Might as well change it to grue-pm or something similar, though.
<grue_pm> wgrant: okay done - will see if it breaks stuff.
<wgrant> :)
<grue_pm> wgrant: no problems so far and I seem to have got my stackalytics change past Jenkins so I feel like I've achieved something today. Thanks a heap for the help. I have soo much to learn.
<wgrant> grue_pm: Excellent. Let me know if there's anything else.
<ashishb1> team, I new to launchpad and linking it with gerrit
<ashishb1> I have a query related to that:
<ashishb1> 1. My launchpad ID and gerrit ID are not same
<ashishb1> now I am not able to change my gerrit ID
<ashishb1> trying to change launchpad ID gives a scary error:
<ashishb1> "Changing your name will change your       public OpenID identifier. This means that you might be       locked out of certain sites where you used it, or that       somebody could create a new profile with the same name and       log in as you on these third-party sites. See       https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID#rename-account       for more information.   "
<ashishb1> ok, so which is the best way, to proceed now? Shall I change it to match my gerrit ID or live with these two being different .. will it hurt?
<ashishb1> any thoughts anyone ..?
<wgrant> ashishb1: You'll need to talk to whoever manages the gerrit in question. Whether it breaks gerrit is nothing to do with Launchpad.
<wgrant> However, it's usually safe to change your Launchpad username. It only changes the explicit "https://launchpad.net/~YOUR-USERNAME" OpenID identifier. If you haven't entered that directly to log in somewhere, you can safely change your Launchpad username.
<wgrant> If a site sends you straight to login.ubuntu.com or login.launchpad.net without asking, it's safe to change.
<grue_pm> ashishb1: see I told you  they were helpful ;-p
<ashishb1> thanks grue_pm for guiding me here :)
<ashishb1> ok, so, are the openstack sites like git, gerrit and stackforge are safe in general if I change the launch-pad ID?
<ashishb1> just a query as I don't know how they are stitched together with launchpad ID
<wgrant> As far as I know they should be fine, but they're not run by us.
<cjwatson> grue_pm: Fancy seeing you here :-)
<wgrant> The only case that you need to worry about is where you've entered "https://launchpad.net/~YOUR-USERNAME" to log into a website.
<wgrant> I wondered if you knew each other, given the hostname :)
<grue_pm> yeghods col!
 * grue_pm huggles cjwatson 
<ashishb1> I think I have not .. so should be fine
<ashishb1> let me do that and see if, things are fine, else I'll knock your doors again :)
<grue_pm> wgrant: its a very very small world/internet
<grue_pm> but I didnt expect to see him here though maybe I should have.
<cjwatson> grue_pm: I'm working full-time on Launchpad now
<grue_pm> cjwatson: ahah then I know where else to stalk you.
<grue_pm> cjwatson: today has been my first day "upstream"
<grue_pm> apart from general irc lurkage that is
<mpt> That’s weird
<mpt> In Firefox, <https://bugs.launchpad.net/@@/footer-background.png> has gone grey
<mpt> In Chromium, it’s the usual blue-white gradient
<mpt> And the same with <https://bugs.launchpad.net/+icing/rev17306/build/inlineedit/assets/skins/sam/label-top-white.png>
<wgrant> mpt: Which Firefox?
<wgrant> It's still blue for me in Firefox 34 on vivid
<mpt> wgrant, 34.0 on 14.04
<wgrant> mpt: What do you believe to be the problem with label-top-white.png?
<wgrant> It's not meant to be blue.
<wgrant> Or do you mean that they're both just flay grey images, not just that one of the colours is grey?
<wgrant> s/flay/flat/
<mpt> wgrant, they’re both flat grey images. http://i.imgur.com/RZMFF4z.png
<wgrant> But alpha remains respected.
<wgrant> Have you restarted your browser or X server?
<mpt_> wgrant, just restarted both, still happening
<mpt_> This is odd
<allenap> Hi all. I'm having a problem with code reviews: I add a comment to a line in the diff, then click the tick (or press Ctrl-Enter), but the comment never saves; it remains unsaved. It's been doing this for a couple of days, in both Chrome and Firefox.
<allenap> Has anyone had similar problems?
<wgrant> allenap: Have you used the inline comments functionality before?
<allenap> wgrant: Yeah, they've been working brilliantly for a long time.
<allenap> (Also, hi wgrant!)
<wgrant> What exactly happens when you try to save them?
<wgrant> Hi!
<wgrant> None of that code has changed in months.
<wgrant> Is it on a single MP, or does it affect multiple?
<allenap> wgrant: The comment box reverts to having the Edit and Delete links, but the title stays as Unsaved comment. There's nothing in the JS console.
<allenap> wgrant: Am I having a brain fart?
<wgrant> allenap: You are!
<wgrant> This is why I asked if you'd used them before.
<wgrant> You go through the MP adding as many comments as you desire, then you return to the main comment box to send them out in one hit.
<allenap> wgrant: I am actually a little concerned at my sanity right now!
<wgrant> Heh
<allenap> wgrant: Thanks for listening to this old man, sorry for the noise.
<wgrant> :)
<mpt_> wgrant, I just noticed the same darkening happening to the junk mail icon in Thunderbird :-) Must be something weird on my PC, maybe the PNG library
<CarlFK> ssh-copy-id uses the key from the local file system.  Is there something that will pull from https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+sshkeys ?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: ssh-import-id
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks.  I was hoping for something like that.
<bithive> is this the right place to ask about issues with the launchpad openstack installer?
<dobey> the what?
<CarlFK> bithive: in general, just asj,
<CarlFK> ask.
<dobey> launchpad and openstack are basically unrelated
<bithive> I know, but the issue I'm hitting is in the landscape UI while following this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<bithive> the "at least five machines with two disks" requirement never goes green but I have 6 machines with two disks and I'm not sure how to make landscape happy
<dobey> you should probably ask in #ubuntu or #landscape
<dobey> launchpad isn't landscape :)
<bithive> might be a typo :) I opened a bunch of channels
<bithive> thanks, sorry for noise
<CarlFK> cjwatson: (or anyone...)   "ssh-import-id-gh loansindi" seems to just dump the keys to stdout, but "ssh-import-id gh:loansindi"  appends them to .ssh/authorized_keys  - seems like a bug that should be reported.  but where?
<mapreri> CarlFK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ssh-import-id
<mapreri> bet this was easy to spot by yourself ;P
<CarlFK> mapreri: kinda.  I checked the man page and gave up in favor of trying more things.  '
#launchpad 2015-01-23
<mdeslaur> could someone please kill this spammer, please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~c649199fe
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: done
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: thanks!
<teward> there's no way to trick the ppa builders into building non-i386/non-amd64 packages is there?
<dobey> teward: request enblement of the other architecutre you're interested in via launchpad answers
<teward> dobey: i thought that was restricted to arm?
<teward> rather than $allarchs
<dobey> teward: what arch do you want? arm isn't i386 or amd64 :)
<teward> dobey: good point.  PPC came to mind, but meh.  :P
<teward> ppc being evil as hell itself, though... probably best for me to not bother anyone about it
<teward> seeing the build farm for PPAs doesn't have ppc
<teward> anyways, done, I'll let it sit in the queue :)
<teward> dobey: armhf has been enabled now, thanks.  are arm64 and armel requestable, or no?
<teward> wgrant: ^ if you're there (you processed the request)
<wgrant> teward: armel is dead; if you want armel you're confused.
<wgrant> I can do arm64, but qemu-user-arm64 isn't very reliable yet.
<teward> wgrant: was asking because there's one weirdo using armel >.<
<wgrant> Tell them they're confused :P
<wgrant> qemu is slow, I'd prefer not to enable an extra expensive arch because a single person is using a dead arch :)
<teward> wgrant: that's on my list :P
<teward> wgrant: should be fine with armhf
<teward> ooooo interesting... depwait in precise for this... o.o
<teward> wgrant: if arm64 becomes reliable in the future i might request it, but.
<wgrant> teward: Given qemu-user-arm64's unreliability, and the unavailability of any affordable usable hardware atm, I'd suggest holding off on it unless you really feel you need it.
<wgrant> Yep
<teward> wgrant: read my mind
<teward> hate depwaits though
<teward> oh well that explains it, FTBFS in armhf in precise
#launchpad 2015-01-24
<teward> wgrant: thanks again
<teward> /off
<wgrant> teward: np
<pedahzur> I found this page: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID but it doesn't answer my question. Is there a "generic" URL to which I can direct my users for logging in to my app via OpenID? For exmample, I can provide a link to send users to https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id All I'm finding so far for launchpad.net indicates you have to include the user's launchpad.net user name.  Ideas?
<wgrant> pedahzur: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<maxb> This is partially guesswork, as it's been quite a while since I read about openid, but give https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+xrds a try?
<pedahzur> wgrant: That does work, but login.ubuntu.com != launchpad Logging via launchpad gives me an identity of https://login.launchpad.net/+id/BnLLNMR while logging in with login.ubuntu.com gives me https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/BnLLNMR So, same ID, but not the same URL.
<pedahzur> maxb: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+xrds gives me "provider not supported"
<pedahzur> maxb: This works though https://login.launchpad.net/
<wgrant> pedahzur: login.launchpad.net is on the way to deprecation, but it works.
<pedahzur> wgrant and maxb: That got me on the right path. Thanks!
<wgrant> It is not recommended for new consumers.
<pedahzur> wgrant: Thanks.
<pedahzur> wgrant: I thought the OpenStack project required a launchpad ID to login. Do they allow login.ubuntu.com (Can't check right now, as their https://www.openstack.org/ is returning a 525 error.)
<wgrant> pedahzur: login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net are aliases. They share the same account database, but login.launchpad.net is deprecated. OpenStack tends to use login.launchpad.net, so it may make sense to use the same domain if your consumer is OpenStack-specific.
<pedahzur> wgrant: Understood.  But as I noted above, logging in via one vs. the other produces different entries in the database as to what the user's "identity" is.  So, if they initially log in via one, and then log in via the other, without properly linking the accounts, then they will create two different accounts in my application.
<wgrant> pedahzur: Right, but is that a problem if you only allow one of them?
<wgrant> Anyway, it doesn't matter too much. If you're OpenStack-specific, and everything OpenStacky uses login.launchpad.net, I'd probably use login.launchpad.net.
<pedahzur> No. The application right now (Gerrit in this case) doesn't allow one to restrict which OpenID providers are used. So, it will just become a support case if they log in via one, and then the other.
<weka> Hello, I tried doing sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable after adding the launchpad url to my sources and I still get a 404 on my debian..
<weka> This is what I have in my sources.list file: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu maverick main
<slackner> weka: does that mean you're still using maverick (10.10)? we do not provide any packages for such old distros, lifetime expired three years ago
<slackner> weka: take a look at /etc/os-release if you're unsure which version it is
<weka> PRETTY_NAME="Debian GNU/Linux 7 (wheezy)"
<weka> NAME="Debian GNU/Linux"
<weka> VERSION_ID="7"
<weka> VERSION="7 (wheezy)"
<weka> ID=debian
<weka> ANSI_COLOR="1;31"
<slackner> ah - when you are using debian, why do you use the ubuntu instructions then? ^^
<weka> I'm learning :( I thought this was Debian..
<weka> I just want to watch netflix on this computer :(
<weka> Oh no I realize mmy mistake. The URL of the update is for Ubuntu
<slackner> yep, the instructions you used were for ubuntu, there are separate repositories for debian - nevertheless, if you're only interested in watching netflix, you could also try out the linux native solution with google chrome + html5 drm
<weka> I'll try that... I have Google Chrome and Google Chrome Chromium installed
<weka> But the option to view with HTML5 was not present for me in my netflix option
<aryo> excuse me, I've got this error build on Launchpad https://launchpadlibrarian.net/195703055/buildlog.txt.gz
<aryo> what should I do then?
<aryo> okay, I've retried the build, and it was successful
<me4oslav> Hullo. Anyone here to help me with a PPA issue?
<maxb> It's best to ask your actual question, so people can judge whether they are able to help with it
<me4oslav> maxb: ah, sorry, I am not really good with PPA stuff
<me4oslav> so the issue is this
<me4oslav> on the numix ppa
<me4oslav> link - https://launchpad.net/~numix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<me4oslav> the numix-icon-theme-circle builds are failing
<me4oslav> because bad importing from GIT
<me4oslav> launchpad says that the GIT branch has submodules
<me4oslav> and it doesn't
<me4oslav> so, that's my actual question
<me4oslav> if anyone can help - that would be fantastic
<maxb> me4oslav: hmmm..... is it possible it had submodules at some point in the past?
<me4oslav> maxb: I don't think so
<me4oslav> we haven't use submodules
<maxb> Hmm, that's odd
<maxb> I cannot see the failures you refer to
<maxb> Possibly because the builds are failing before they ever get to the PPA
<maxb> Post a link that actually shows a failure?
<maxb> Oh, numix-icon-theme-circle "Built by deleted recipe" - that's why I can't find it
<me4oslav> maxb: I will cal one of colleagues
<me4oslav> that knows more about this
<maxb> Well, the answer is likely to end up being "the Git history has submodules, and Bazaar sadly never got support for importing them"
<maxb> PaoloRotolo: hi
<PaoloRotolo> Hi maxb
<PaoloRotolo> ok, we can talk here too :D
<maxb> I'm not aware of any way to work around this, unfortunately (or at least, not without sacrificing the convenience of LP doing all the import work for you)
<PaoloRotolo> maxb: I think we never created submodules in our Git repo
<maxb> Post a link to the import branch on Launchpad?
<PaoloRotolo> maxb: https://code.launchpad.net/~numix/numix-icon-theme-circle/numix-icon-theme-circle
<PaoloRotolo> thanks
<maxb> Huh. odd. I agree it doesn't seem to contain submodules. At which point, I can only think it's a bug in bzr-git or LP's integration
<PaoloRotolo> maxb: is this a good o bad news? :) I mean, can you fix it?
<maxb> I have an appointment to go play mahjong now. It does look like it won't be a quick fix
<PaoloRotolo> maxb: no problem, I can upload it manually on bzr for now. I just hope that it will be fixed in future
#launchpad 2016-01-25
<cjwatson> https://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/beta-test-git-recipes - enjoy
<mapreri> \o/
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<elacheche_anis> I'm trying to get all information in this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2
<elacheche_anis> using the python lib via the api
<elacheche_anis> But I'm not able to get that :/
<elacheche_anis> Can someone gides me please! :/
<xnox> https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#distribution_mirror
#launchpad 2016-01-26
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Can you remind me how a version passed to a livefs requestBuild call should manifest itself within the live-build?  I thought it was as $BUILDSTAMP, but I'm not seeing that...
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: It's $NOW in the environment of the build; live-build sanitises the environment, so livecd-rootfs stuffs BUILDSTAMP="$NOW" into config/binary
<cjwatson> So depends where you're looking from
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Ack, thanks; looks like a bug in our tooling which was throwing me off. :)
<Odd_Bloke> None of the builds for the latest upload (via recipe) in https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+archive/ubuntu/cpc-livecd-rootfs/+packages are getting queued; anyone know what's up?
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, looks like they're getting queued now. :)
<cjwatson> Let me poke some builders a bit on general principles
<Odd_Bloke> I requested livefs #50000, do I win a prize?
<Odd_Bloke> "You've won a brand new ... <opens box> ... log describing your build failure!"
<Mikaela> Congratulations!
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: FWIW, I'm seeing the builds for that recipe (https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+recipe/cloud-image-sauce) queued despite available builders again.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: If that's just the way it is, that's not a problem at all; just flagging it up in case that indicates something being broken. :)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I can't see these, so are these builds using a private archive?
<cjwatson> or into a private archive, rather
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Yes, they are.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: right, so private PPA builds are special
<Odd_Bloke> OK, cool.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: we don't have the necessary things hooked up for them to be able to be granted tokens to access private files directly in the librarian; instead we have to wait for the source to be published in the PPA, and then we can start building them
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: so it all takes an extra publisher cycle vs. normal
<Odd_Bloke> Ahhh, OK.
<sergio-br2> any news about git repo support on recipes?
<dobey> sergio-br2: it's beta now
<dobey> https://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/beta-test-git-recipes
<sergio-br2> oh
<sergio-br2> nice
<sergio-br2> thanks
<sergio-br2> dobey, how can I do a git-git import on launchpad?
<sergio-br2> basically I want to clone a github repo, and maintain it sync
<sergio-br2> *mirroring
<sergio-br2> or, is it possible to use recipes with external git repos? like github?
<dobey> sergio-br2: i don't know
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: I'm afraid we don't do git-to-git imports yet, though we'd like to, it's on the wishlist.  at best you just have to mirror things manually
<sergio-br2> hi cjwatson
<sergio-br2> like git pull && git push ?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: recipes only work with repositories hosted in LP (fairly fundamentally), so there's an obvious link there
<sergio-br2> mirroring is what I'm looking
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: maybe push --mirror, but yes, that general idea.  acknowledge it's not great
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: we know roughly what we need to do to get mirroring going but it hasn't been started yet
<sergio-br2> can I use a git repo, and nest it with a debian repo (bzr) ?
<sergio-br2> or the debian repo needs to be git too ?
<cjwatson> they all need to be the same VCS
<sergio-br2> ok
<sergio-br2> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "fast-export"
<sergio-br2> bzr fast-export --export-marks=../marks.bzr ../old-bzr-branch | git fast-import --export-marks=../marks.git
<sergio-br2> that tutorial is wrong i guess
<sergio-br2> bzr: ERROR: no such option: --export-marks
<sergio-br2> oh, it's missing a package
<sergio-br2> failed to build :/
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+recipe/dolphin-daily-trusty
<sergio-br2> and there's no log
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Yes, just investigating that as soon as I get a sysadmin's attention - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1538276
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538276 in Launchpad itself "git recipe failed to build without showing buildlog" [Undecided,New]
<sergio-br2> I'm pretty sure it's right
<sergio-br2> it's building here
<cjwatson> It's just a problem with the base image being booted by the buildds you happened to hit
<cjwatson> We can't see the logs for the process that updates those, unfortunately, so it's a bit of an arm's-length-guesswork game to make sure they're all updated
<sergio-br2> I guess {revno:packaging} will not work for git right?
<sergio-br2> could I do {revtime:packaging} ?
<cjwatson> revno will work
<cjwatson> see the docs
<sergio-br2> eh
<cjwatson> it's a bit of a hack, but it does work
<sergio-br2> what it'll get?
<cjwatson> we take the length of the left-hand-parent history of the commit
<cjwatson> which is a decent emulation, and it's useful to have a simple monotonically-increasing value you can use there
<sergio-br2> uh
<cjwatson> you certainly can use {revtime:packaging} instead, it just gets rather long
<sergio-br2> yeah
<cjwatson> this is documented near the end of https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Version_numbers_and_substitution_variables
<sergio-br2> so there's no way this number get less right?
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, nest packaging lp:~dolphin-emu/+git/debian-master-trusty debian
<sergio-br2> is it right?
<sergio-br2> or do I need do this:
<sergio-br2> nest packaging lp:~dolphin-emu/+git/debian-master-trusty master debian
<cjwatson> get less> revno will always increase unless you do a non-fast-forward push
<sergio-br2> the main git repo needs the "master", the nest needs it too right?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: if you need to specify a branch name, it needs to go at the end ("nest packaging lp:~dolphin-emu/+git/debian-master-trusty debian master") - slightly weird but a consequence of following the existing recipe format which put an optional commit identifier in that position.  But you can omit "master" and you'll get whatever HEAD for that repository is, which is usually master
<sergio-br2> humm
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: this is true for the main repository as well, you can leave out the branch name and get HEAD, though I would say it's normally clearer to include a branch name
<sergio-br2> yeah, for the main I saw it was optional
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: especially since "debian-master-trusty" is a very weird repository name - it implies that a future "debian-master-xenial" would be a separate repository, whereas surely you would want those to be different branches of the same repository
<cjwatson> putting series in git repository names is usually a mistake
<cjwatson> you can if you like, it's just odd :)
<sergio-br2> humm
<sergio-br2> lp:~dolphin-emu/+git/dolphin
<sergio-br2> didn't understand cjwatson
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/235314217/buildlog.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> ok, the recipe is working now
<sergio-br2> but I have this unmet deps
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: I was talking about lp:~dolphin-emu/+git/debian-master-trusty, not lp:~dolphin-emu/+git/dolphin
<sergio-br2> I'm pretty sure I work-a-rounded it by changing the PPA deps, using the Security option
<cjwatson> unmet deps are entirely your problem, they work the exact same way for bzr/git
<sergio-br2> the series you mean "trusty", cjwatson ? I need 3 different deb packages for dolphin
<sergio-br2> but it was working with the other ppa
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: trusty is an example of a series, yes
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: my point is that trusty/xenial/etc. should normally be a branch within a git repository, not in the git repository name
<sergio-br2> seriously, why they updated this gcc-4.9-base
<sergio-br2> oh, right cjwatson
<sergio-br2> yeah, I'm used to do it cjwatson
<sergio-br2> with bazaar
<sergio-br2> heh
<cjwatson> eh, I'm not sure that an update of gcc-4.9-base was your problem
<cjwatson> let me look into it, modulo children's bedtime
<sergio-br2> it's the problem
<sergio-br2> someone thought it was a good idea to update it
<cjwatson> in YOUR PPA
<sergio-br2> even if 14.04 has no full 4.9 support...
<cjwatson> I mean, that's kind of what it's complaining about ...
<sergio-br2> It was working until this update cjwatson
<sergio-br2> I noticed this update 2 weeks ago
<cjwatson> why did you put it in https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+archive/ubuntu/tmp2/+packages in the first place?
<sergio-br2> because I'm testing
<cjwatson> what was the failure without that?
<sergio-br2> there's was no failure at all, before
<cjwatson> the update of gcc-4.9 in trusty-updates can't possibly be related, because this build log doesn't have -updates enabled
<sergio-br2> yeah, I'm using security only
<cjwatson> so what update are you talking about that broke things?
<sergio-br2> so from where this 4.9.3 is appearing?
<sergio-br2> weird
<cjwatson> it's in your PPA
<cjwatson> you put it there
<sergio-br2> nope
<cjwatson> your recipe points at it
<sergio-br2> my PPA is using 4.9.2
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+archive/ubuntu/tmp2/+packages disagrees
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+archive/ubuntu/tmp2/+edit-dependencies
<sergio-br2> eh
<sergio-br2> it's getting from tmp2 ? why...
<cjwatson> that's what https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+recipe/dolphin-daily-trusty points to
<cjwatson> under "Daily build archive" (hover over the link)
<sergio-br2> ok, tmp2 has 4.9.3
<sergio-br2> but I thought tmp2 can't get packages from its own
<cjwatson> and the reason it doesn't work is that you need to backport (at least) isl as well
<sergio-br2> let's delete this
<cjwatson> or just point your recipe at the PPA you actually want to use for it
<sergio-br2> ok, now it failed without log heh
#launchpad 2016-01-27
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: yes, that's the bug I referred to earlier, still trying to get it sorted out.
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: fixed now
<sergio-br2> yay
<sergio-br2> oh my
<sergio-br2> it's building
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+recipe/dolphin-daily-trusty
<sergio-br2> exciting
<sergio-br2> nice, it build
<sergio-br2> I should move to git then
<sergio-br2> because dolphin users often asks about the fancy git hash and the revision
<sergio-br2> eh, I'm not getting the revision number...
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, there's no .git/ at the source? Even using git repo?
<sergio-br2> does launchpad just get the tarball from the master branch?
<alkisg> Hi, the edubuntu live CD currently fails to build because it has a program of mine called epoptes preinstalled, and epoptes.postinst runs this commands, which fails on the live cd build environment:
<alkisg> faketime '1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC' openssl req -batch -x509 -nodes -newkey rsa:1024 -days $(($(date --utc +%s) / 86400 + 3652)) -keyout /tmp/epoptes.key -out /tmp/epoptes.crt
<alkisg> The error is: "sem_open: Function not implemented"
<alkisg> My problem is that I can't reproduce the error anywhere, in chroots, with or without /dev bind-mounted etc
<alkisg> So I was thinking to ask, if someone here can tell me how is /dev mounted in the live cd build environment, so that I could reproduce the problem locally,
<alkisg> or, if someone has ssh access to such an environment, to run that ^ command above and tell me that this is indeed the part that fails...
<Peng> "rsa:1024"!?
<wgrant> alkisg: faketime requires /run/shm to be mounted. Why do you need faketime?
<Peng> "rsa:1024"?!
<alkisg> Hi wgrant, first, I can't make faketime fail in a chroot, with or without mounting /dev etc. Could you give me a way to reproduce the issue?
<wgrant> alkisg: Is it a chroot of the right Ubuntu series?
<alkisg> highvoltage, the edubuntu maintainer, told me that it's happenning now on 16.04 edubuntu builds
<wgrant> That would make sense.
<wgrant> Are you testing in a 16.04 chroot?
<alkisg> I don't have access to the logs, but he mailed me a big log (1 mb or so), I could put it somewhere if needed
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> And I can't make it fail no matter what I try
<wgrant> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=778462 is probably relevant
<ubot5> Debian bug 778462 in faketime "faketime: does not work in chroot if /run/shm is not mounted as tmpfs inside the chroot ("sem_open: Function not implemented")" [Minor,Open]
<alkisg> About why I need it. epoptes.postinst creates a certificate. This by default is valid from today to +10 years. But some clients have failed CMOS batteries, and dates of e.g. 01-01-2000, and the certificate is invalid then. So I need faketime to force openssl to create a certificate valid since the Epoch.
<alkisg> I've seen that bug report, but I can't reproduce it on 16.04
<alkisg> Meh
<wgrant> (in addition to Peng's point, is it save to have a certificate shared by all installations from that image...?)
<alkisg> Sorry, no, I'm not trying on a 16.04 chroot. I was trying from 16.04 server to a wheezy chroot that I had handy. Trying on 16.04 chroot now...
<wgrant> That's hopefully it.
 * alkisg didn't realize Peng's point, sorry...
<wgrant> 1024-bit RSA is pretty much obsolete at this point.
<wgrant> It's within the realm of easy crackability.
<Mikaela> the minimum considered as secure is currently 2048, and I think 4096 is recommended
<wgrant> alkisg: So we should probably tell launchpad-buildd to mount /run/shm in the chroot if it exists, but this also raises the other crypto issues with the image build process.
<wgrant> 4096 should be used for long-term keys, indeed.
<alkisg> Thank you guys, I was able to reproduce it on a 16.04 chroot, and I'll increase 1024 to 4096.
<alkisg> I'll work around it in epoptes.postinst, falling back to not using faketime there, it's up to you to do whatever's needed for /run/shm, epoptes.postinst won't fail though if it's not there
<wgrant> alkisg: Does it make sense to generate the cert as part of the image build at all?
<alkisg> Even if the certificate is public knowledge (it being on a live cd), I think it still offers encryption when there's no man in the middle
<alkisg> It would be nice if edubuntu regenerated it dynamically, but it doesn't hurt to already have it there in the live cd
<voldyman> how can i add a webhook from the web UI? it is mentioned in the webhook docs but can't find the link anywhere
<cjwatson> voldyman: "Manage webhooks" on the branch or repository index page.
<voldyman> cjwatson: i can't create say a webhook for all merge requests in a project?
<voldyman> i am right now polling that information once per hour
<cjwatson> voldyman: Only per target branch (Bazaar) or repository (Git) at the moment.  But even for a whole project, I would expect most of the merge requests to be targeted at the development focus.
<voldyman> cjwatson: hmm, my use cases is that all the merge requests that are created in the projects under http://launchpad.net/elementary are posted in our slack. creating webhooks for each repo would be too much also i'll have to manually go and create the webhook for any new project
<cjwatson> voldyman: Ah, you mean a project group then
<voldyman> yup
<cjwatson> voldyman: Do file a bug, it's probably not ridiculously hard to do
<cjwatson> To some extent we've been waiting for real use cases before filling things out
<voldyman> :) filing a bug now.
<voldyman> you guys are awesome
<voldyman> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1538613
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538613 in Launchpad itself "Allow creating webhooks for project groups" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<sergio-br2> hey cjwatson
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> does launchpad just get the tarball from the master branch?
<sergio-br2> I expected it had .git/ directory in the source, because the dolphin-emu build use some hash from there
<cjwatson> no, it doesn't just get the tarball.  the problem you're hitting is that launchpad-buildd calls dpkg-buildpackage with -i -I, thereby stripping .git etc. (as is usual for source packages, they aren't normally expected to contain .git)
<cjwatson> it's usually a mistake for a package's build process to rely on having the git tree there; if I were you I would find some way to patch around that
<cjwatson> depends what it's trying to do with it
<sergio-br2> it's not important, it's just some revision numbers
<sergio-br2> there's no way to workaround the dpkg-buildpackage setting right?
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> If you write the recipe such that the relevant information is in the version number (if that's sensible), then you can use dpkg-parsechangelog in debian/rules to parse it out
<cjwatson> That may not be appropriate, I don't know
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey! Anyone around?
<cjwatson> ubuntiste-msakni: What's the problem?  (Usually best to just ask straight out.)
<ubuntiste-msakni> cjwatson: I'm trying to use API to get all the informations in here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2 using https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#distribution_mirror
<ubuntiste-msakni> But I'm not able to do that.. :/ :(
 * ubuntiste-msakni is a n00b who couldn't understand the API documentation :(
<cjwatson> ubuntiste-msakni: It might not all be exported.  What in particular can't you get?
<dobey> it doesn't seem to be all exported. sync status for series/arch doesn't seem to be in the api
<dobey> (same question was asked the other day, and i poked at the docs a bit to see what was missing)
<ubuntiste-msakni> First of all I couldn't find the way to get any information from that exact mirror.. It always return info about distros  like ubuntu, centos, kiwilinux, etc :/
<ubuntiste-msakni> dobey: That was me who asked it..
<cjwatson> the archive_mirrors attribute of a distribution has a collection of its mirrors
<cjwatson> (or cdimage_mirrors, depending which you want)
<cjwatson> and you can use distribution.getMirrorByName(name="whatever") to get a specific one
<dobey> the URL for the distribution_mirror docs seems wrong too
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14682682/
<cjwatson> it is, yes
<cjwatson> probably needs a manual hack in the wadl-to-html stuff
<cjwatson> bug please
<cjwatson> and and if you need series/arch freshness status, I agree that isn't currently exported; file a bug with rationale for why you need it (we do need a reason to export things, because it can affect performance - would have to look at how expensive this in particular is to return)
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'm not used to work with LP API, but don't you find that help.launchpad.net  need more detailled doc? :(
<ubuntiste-msakni> cjwatson: Actually I was looking for those exact information :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> cjwatson: dobey what I want to do is to get those informations and export them as graphs to monitor the status of that mirror..
<cjwatson> I don't personally find that it needs more detailed documentation, but then that's because I already know the API well!  If *you're* confused by something in particular, then you'd need to explain it
<cjwatson> Don't tell me here, write it in a bug report
<cjwatson> Since I'm about to go
<cjwatson> And IRC is pretty ephemeral
<ubuntiste-msakni> cjwatson: I'm just having a chat :D :p I'll report a bug when I can really understand what's in the API and what's not, and can understand how to consume every thing already there.. For now I'm tottaly lost
<cjwatson> Graphing is a decent rationale, just want to avoid ending up with that object timing out on the API because it's trying to export too much
<cjwatson> ubuntiste-msakni: I definitely recommend playing about with lp-shell in the lptools package, especially if you also install ipython.
<cjwatson> In combination with the overview docs on https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib you can do quite a bit of interactive exploration that way, which helps.
<ubuntiste-msakni> I never heard of lp-shell.. I use that py lib, I'm installing lp-shell right now to play with it
<cjwatson> lp-shell is a simple wrapper around launchpadlib, designed for interactive use
<ubuntiste-msakni> Great :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'm starting from there :)
<cjwatson> And you want ipython for that since the standard Python REPL lacks completion and such
<ubuntiste-msakni> thx cjwatson dobey.. Even if I can't find what I need, I should understand that API :/
<dobey> the API is pretty simple to understand
<dobey> as far as APIs go anyway
<cjwatson> There's some Stockholm Syndrome here, I'm sure :)
<dobey> heh
<elacheche_anis> cjwatson: dobey I'm not a dev.. I'm not used to work with apis :) I'm a n00b x(
<dobey> well, i'm sure if we developed it anew today, it'd probably be better, but i've certainly dealt with far worse things :)
<elacheche_anis> btw
<elacheche_anis> are you aware that the text in here → https://api.launchpad.net/ tell the users that there is a stable version fo the API ?
<cjwatson> The actual layout is mostly not too bad.  The main problems with it are things like terrible batch behaviour and other such efficiency problems, and a few too many implementation details being brought to the surface (e.g. in collections).
<elacheche_anis> As the v1.0 is (based on that link) not supported anymore x)
<cjwatson> Yes, we know about the API versioning stuff.  It needs to be revisited, as the original scheme never worked out to be sensible.
<elacheche_anis> :)
<cjwatson> Most simple clients can just use devel unless you have some reason to ship them in a way that's hard to update (e.g. code that actually ships with Ubuntu).
<cjwatson> If we were doing that again we'd probably version different bits of the API separately or something, but it's not clear that it's worth the effort for major rearrangements.
<elacheche_anis> I see :)
<elacheche_anis> I'm just trying to use the info in LP on my LoCo website :) So our contributors will use LP, right now they all ignore it
<cjwatson> At some point we should indeed make the docs a bit clearer there though.
 * cjwatson -> evening
#launchpad 2016-01-28
<vagrantc> so, when you use an lp: address, say "bzr branch lp:epoptes", it resolves to bzr+ssh://.../epoptes ... but what about for anonymous logins?
<wgrant> vagrantc: If you haven't run 'bzr lp-login' (or have removed the username setting from ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf and ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf) it resolves to HTTP instead.
<vagrantc> there's no anonymous https access?
<wgrant> vagrantc: There's anonymous HTTPS for git, but not for bzr at the moment.
<vagrantc> wgrant: ok, that's good to know. didn't even know launchpad had git support.
<vagrantc> thanks!
<alkisg> Hi, I'd like to start using git instead of bzr for my "epoptes" project on launchpad, do automatic translation imports support pushing to git?
<wgrant> alkisg: Translations doesn't have direct support for Git at the moment. You can in some cases import using LP's git->bzr imports, but there's no built-in way to do the other direction today.
<wgrant> It's a simple cronjob to run yourself, though. Ask LP to export to some arbitrary bzr branch, then have a script that just replaces the files in the git repo with the latest copy from bzr.
<alkisg> wgrant: so I can setup translations to read the templates from git, then push to bzr, and the only custom thing is then from bzr translations to git upstream?
<wgrant> alkisg: Translations can't import directly from git, but LP can import git repositories into bzr repositories as long as you don't use submodules or gpg signatures, and then import translations from there.
<alkisg> Gotcha, thank you very much :)
<alkisg> (again :))
<teward> I see that there's a "Processors:" item now on PPA edit pages, is that something new available to every user?  (I see armhf is still admin-only enablement, but I see ppc64el now)
<teward> nevermind, i think it's answered elsewhere, i just dno't pay attention to all my IRC chans :)
<cjwatson> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/ppas-for-ppc64el
<fingers> how do I find package "libmecab2v5" on launchpad ?
<fingers> oh... found it
<fingers> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mecab
<fingers> just under a different name
<teward> fingers: package name and source package name can differ
<teward> where libmecab2v5 is a built package, from the mecab source code
<fingers> is this where I can file a bug report?
<teward> yes
<teward> but also if libmecab2v5 exists on your system, `ubuntu-bug libmecab2v5` is also a way to file the bug report (it should be able to determine the source package automatically)
<fingers> ok I filed a bug report
<fingers> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mecab/+bug/1539213
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539213 in mecab (Ubuntu) "mysql-community-server wont build under xenial xerus" [Undecided,New]
<teward> that's misfiled
<fingers> libmecab2v5 was renamed &/OR removed in ubuntu 16.04 xenial xerus
<fingers> therefor mysql-server wont install
<teward> fingers: i don't think mysql-server is mysql-community-server
<teward> but not 100% certain
<fingers> ah yes I meant mysql-community-server
<fingers> which is in the repo http://repo.mysql.com/
<teward> that's not a launchpad bug then
<fingers> I filed a bug report on mysql
<fingers> some idiot deleted it
<fingers> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=79798
<fingers> the bug is in fact that the package libmecab2v5 was renamed &/OR removed in ubuntu 16.04 xenial xerus
<fingers> as you can clearly see in my bug report apt-get output
<teward> it's not an Ubuntu bug then, so therefore it doesn't belong in a bug on Launchpad
<dobey> it's not an ubuntu bug
<teward> mysql has to fix their repository packages' dependencies
<teward> dobey: indeed (invalid already by my hand)
<fingers> and they wont
<fingers> because they are idiots
<dobey> you're trying to install something from mysql on a version of ubuntu that isn't released, which i'm sure they don't support yet, because it's not released
<teward> ^ that
<dobey> don't call people names, please
<fingers> its a fair assesment because the bug was clearly shown in my report
<fingers> and they deleted my bug report
<dobey> well obviously it's not deleted; i can see it just fine
<fingers> Umesh Umesh said and I quote "it works fine on 15.10"
<dobey> yes
<dobey> which it does
<fingers> but I am not running 15.10 I am running 16.04
<dobey> but it's still not an ubuntu problem
<fingers> it is........ because 16.04 xenial xerus which is under devel
<dobey> your problem is that mysql.com doesn't provide support for 16.04 which is not yet released
<fingers> has renamed or removed libmecab2v5
<teward> fingers: no, it's *NOT* an ubuntu problem
<teward> read my post to the mysql bug
<teward> mysql has to fix the depends for the 16.04 version of the package
<fingers> are you Umesh Umesh ?
<teward> because the issue is in the mysql-community-server package, NOT Ubuntu
<dobey> well the package has a Replaces: too
<dobey> so it should just work, but *shrug*
<dobey> i don't know what the mysql upstream package builds are like
<fingers> teward are you Umesh Umesh ?
<teward> fingers: whois helps you know, read my name, im' the one who posted on the bug today
<teward> and you can stop about this here, it's not an Ubuntu issue
<fingers> why was libmecab2v5 renamed or removed in 16.04
<fingers> no one has answered that question
<dobey> and even if it was an ubuntu issue, #ubuntu is the channel for help on ubuntu
<dobey> this channel is for help on launchpad.net itself
<dobey> read the changelog
<dobey> it clearly states
<fingers> oh....... found it
<fingers> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libmecab2v5
<fingers> this is now a "Virtual Package"
<fingers> they dropped the v5 now its just libmecab2
<fingers> so mysql has to update its depends
<fingers> *shrugs*
<fingers> if you navigate to
<fingers> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libmecab2
<fingers> and look on the side for "bug reports" it links to launchpad
<fingers> go figure........
<dobey> yes, launchpad is the site where ubuntu hosts it's bug
<fingers> anyways fuck it... I am done with all this bullshit
<dobey> launchpad however is not the site that provides technical support for ubuntu
<dobey> well, at least that's over with i guess
<teward> dobey: for now (i have a nagging feeling they or someone else like them will be back)
<teward> anyways... *goes off to poke his PPAs*
<nacc> anyone else noticing some latency from lp's autobuilds? normally the transition from end of build to published and available is ~10 minutes. But my last one is sitting at 39 minutes still. And a build I just submitted was niether accepted/rejected via email, although dput reported no errors?
<cjwatson> nacc: Some non-critical jobs are currently disabled to make way for a database schema change.
<cjwatson> nacc: (At least, I requested such a deployment earlier today, and I infer from logs that it's in progress)
<nacc> cjwatson: ah! ok ... sigh, that hurts my php7 transition work, but i can workaround it locally! thanks!
<cjwatson> nacc: It shouldn't take too much longer.
<nacc> cjwatson: np, i can pass debs to sbuild to at least have everything staged for when it's back
#launchpad 2016-01-29
<dpm> cjwatson, wgrant, do you have a minute for a question about project aliases? I aliased lp:reminders-app to 'notes-app', with then realizing there was an existing lp:notes-app project. Now I don't seem to be able to remove the alias, and when submitting a MP against lp:reminders, LP says that branches are not mergeable (as it seems to try to merge them against lp:notes-app)
<dpm> Is there any way to fix the alias?
<wgrant> dpm: Hm, I wouldn't expect you to be able to create an alias. What exactly did you do?
<wgrant> Oh, you're in ~registry, forgot that detail.
<dpm> wgrant, went to https://launchpad.net/reminders-app/+admin and set an alias to 'notes-app'
<dpm> as the app is no longer named 'reminders-app'
<wgrant> dpm: The alias would have failed to set.
<wgrant> Do you perhaps want to rename the project and leave an alias from the old name?
<dpm> wgrant, if that helps fixing it, yes, but there is the existing lp:notes-app project
<wgrant> A project can't have an alias that matches the name of an existing project; LP will refuse to save the form.
<wgrant> Are they related?
<wgrant> notes-app also looks to be a phone app.
<wgrant> Having two phone apps named notes-app sounds like a bad idea.
<dpm> no, they're not related. The old one is abandoned
<wgrant> If you can convince the maintainer of the old one to consent to renaming or deleting it, we can then rename reminders-app in its place.
<dpm> wgrant, do you suggest renaming the two?
<dpm> wgrant, ok. Is there anything we can do now to fix the alias in the meantime?
<wgrant> dpm: The alias doesn't exist, so there's nothing to fix.
<dpm> wgrant, but I still can't propose merges
<wgrant> dpm: If you pushed a branch to notes-app then it's in a totally unrelated project. You'll need to move the branch to reminders-app.
<wgrant> notes-app and reminders-app are presently unrelated.
<wgrant> So it doesn't make sense to merge between them.
<wgrant> (this is true even if we rename notes-app away; the branch will still be in that project)
<dpm> wgrant, hm, I don't think we can easily rename the original lp:notes-app project. Even if it's no longer active, there are packages for Ubuntu. In any case, I still have the issue I cannot do MP against lp:reminders. It seems it's trying to do the merge against lp:notes-app
<dpm> I think I broke something when I initially tried to set the alias, but I'm not sure what it is
<wgrant> dpm: You need to move (or repush) the branch to the right project.
<wgrant> There is no alias, you just pushed to the wrong project.
<wgrant> lp:~dpm/notes-app/foo is in the notes-app project, so you can't merge it into the reminders-app project.
<dpm> wgrant, I don't think so, I pushed against the right project: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-deb-build
<wgrant> dpm: That defaults to proposing into lp:reminders-app for me.
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> lp:reminders-app is in the notes-app project.
<wgrant> dpm: Did you also reconfigure the project's default branch?
<wgrant> Or move a branch around?
<dpm> wgrant, http://i.imgur.com/HeJQ8gn.png
<wgrant> dpm: If you look at the code of https://code.launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev/notes-app/trunk, is that notes-app or reminders-app?
<wgrant> It's in the notes-app project, but is set as the default branch for reminders-app.
<wgrant> Which doesn't make sense.
<dpm> wgrant, hm, I'm confused now. That url points to the reminders app code
<wgrant> It looks like someone might have moved the branch to the notes-app project in an attempt to rename it.
<wgrant> Manually.
<wgrant> What about the notes-app-dev team? Which one is that?
<dpm> That could only have been me, but I didn't move branches around. I tried aliases only IIRC
<dpm> let me check the dev team. I only tried to change the project, not the team
<wgrant> So, I think you want to move that trunk branch back to reminders-app, and then probably rename the team if that team is actually for reminders-app.
<wgrant> LP should forbid that branch from being trunk for a different project, but there's no general project alias bug here.
<wgrant> The alias doesn't exist, the branch is just linked in a super-weird way.
<dpm> Re: the team, I think there is only https://code.launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev (it used to be reminders-app-dev, but I'm guessing either I or someone else changed it a while ago, but not today)
<wgrant> Alright.
<wgrant> So I think it's probably an idea to rename it back to avoid this confusion.
<dpm> the notes-app team is phablet-team
<wgrant> Once you're settled on what the project's new name should be, we can rename the team and project together.
<wgrant> And the branch definitely needs to be moved back to the reminders-app project.
<dpm> wgrant, ideally the new project name for lp:reminders-app should be lp:notes-app, but as there is the existing lp:notes-app one and I'd rather not generate too much work for everyone, then I think I'd leave it at lp:reminders
<wgrant> dpm: lp:reminders or lp:reminders-app?
<wgrant> It's currently lp:reminders-app..
<dpm> argh, sorry, lp:reminders-app
<wgrant> dpm: So, on https://code.launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev/notes-app/trunk/+edit change the target from notes-app to reminders-app
<wgrant> Then on https://launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev/+edit change it from notes-app-dev to reminders-app-dev
<wgrant> And I think that's all the weirdness I know about.
<dpm> I think the second step might not be needed, as the team name's seems to be the correct one and doesn't clash with any other one
<dpm> let me see if that fixed the MP weirdness
<wgrant> But ~notes-app-dev is for reminders-app, not notes-app
<wgrant> It doesn't conflict with an existing team, but it's awfully confusing.
<dpm> right, it's the team for the correct branch, but the naming is confusing. I'd rather have a chat with the team before changing that again
<dpm> in any case, the MPs work again, thanks!
<jtaylor> hi, are there plans to add u2f support to launchpad/ubuntu-sso?
#launchpad 2016-01-30
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> what's the RAM memory of the launchpad farm? 8 GB ?
<sergio-br2> I'm just wondering if a linker with 5,6 GB could be possible there
<sergio-br2> *debug version of libretro mame
<wgrant> sergio-br2: 4GiB of RAM plus either 4 or 8GiB of swap.
<wgrant> But 5.6GB won't work on 32-bit architectures at all, so be careful.
<sergio-br2> eh
<sergio-br2> ah, true
<sergio-br2> the RAM has a maximum of ~ 3 GB right
<wgrant> You should be able to use almost the entire 32-bit address space, as they always run on 64-bit kernels.
<sergio-br2> I'm using 7.3 GiB of 7.6 [RAM], plus 4 GiB of swap...
<sergio-br2> mame is a beast man
<dch> I want to `debuild -S -sa` an updated version of a package for wily, but every time I try it I get an error that the source already exists. When I do the same thing but using `debuild -S -sd` I get an error that the source is missing... what am I doing wrong?
<teward> I keep losing my links to the sandbox / testing version of LP, does it inherit the permissions I have currently in the PRoduction instance?
<wgrant> teward: staging is reset from production weekly, qastaging less often.
<teward> wgrant: and it inherits the permissions structures, as well, from production?  I.E. the differing level of bug permissions applied to Ubuntu package bugs and such?  (Only asking as trying to narrow down what looks to be an issue caused by permissions, possibly)
<teward> (from #ubuntu-bugs)
#launchpad 2016-01-31
<cjwatson> teward: That's all part of the database, so yes, in general.
<teward> ok
#launchpad 2017-01-23
<crass> cjwatson: I'm glad you're on the import from gerrit issue. It does seem odd to me that 'git clone' on the wireshark repo, doesn't add a ton of change tags or branches, so it seems the official git client handles the issue well.
<crass> Regardless, the import appears to be partially successful in that master is imported. However, now I run into another issue, perhaps unrelated https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303409845/buildlog.txt.gz. It looks like its failing in getting the packaging branch (which I can checkout fine).  Any ideas on what might be going wrong here?
<flexiondotorg> wgrant Morning.
<flexiondotorg> I've update my question here - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/441139
<flexiondotorg> The main motive for wanting the mate-desktop account to take ownership is because we want to start making and publishing snaps via LP.
<flexiondotorg> And the snap store needs a single publisher to do that, although we can then "share" publishing rights to our team members.
<sergio-br2> so importing a git repo to a launchpad git repo is mirroring actually right?
<rbasak> Using https://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-to-git-imports? Yes: "So, Launchpad now supports Git-to-Git code imports, also known as Git mirroring."
<sergio-br2> nice, so this is mirroring github right? https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/libretro/+git/mame2016-libretro
<rbasak> Looks like it to me, yes.
<acheronuk> arm builders having issues? they are all just "cleaning" indefinitely it seems
<axino> acheronuk: hi, there was some DC work on them earlier, but they should be back now, sorry for the inconvenience
#launchpad 2017-01-24
<sergio-br2> are there any Recipe variable to something like : "git describe --always --long --dirty"  ?
<sergio-br2> it's not the same of revno right?
<sergio-br2> revtime is just something like "1658", i.e. 16:58 right?
<acheronuk> the kubuntu daily zesty iso failed to build due to sum archive Hash Sum mismatchs. could that perhaps be retried, assuming those mismatches were just temporary while archive was sorting it's consistency out?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: -> #ubuntu-release
#launchpad 2017-01-25
<crass> can someone tell me what's going on with this build? https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/ubuntu/update-manager/+build/11914423
<crass> It's been literally many hours, and there's no log of what's going.
<wgrant> crass: There's no log because it's still in the queue.
<wgrant> "Needs building [...] Start in 48 minutes"
<crass> yeah, its said that for hours
<crass> most of my other stuff starts building in a matter of minutes
<wgrant> Build queues happen sometimes -- it's a shared resource.
<wgrant> Fortunately rarely nowadays.
<crass> yeah, I have no issue with that, it just seemed like something might be wrong.  Could it have a super low priority because of how its labeled in the changelog?
<wgrant> Ah, indeed, hadn't noticed it was the result of a recipe build.
<wgrant> So the changelog specifies the urgency as low, whereas the default for other things was changed to medium.
<wgrant> So manual uploads will be preempting it, which is fine when recipes are used as automatic daily builds, and fine when the queues are short, but not good when you're using recipes interactively and there are long queues.
<wgrant> I'll bump the priority of that build and see if there's anything obvious causing the queue.
<crass> hmm, the urgency is set to medium, where are you seeing it as low?
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/ubuntu/update-manager/+sourcepub/7434204/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> The changelog entry that bzr-builder generates has urgency=low.
<crass> hmm, ok, its never been this long for my other recipe builds, so I thought I might have hit a bug somewhere.
<wgrant> crass: The queue is the longest it's been for months.
<crass> ah, ok, thanks for checking it out.  I'll see if it completes by tomorrow
<Sweet5hark> so I checked the "build dbgsyms" box on a lp ppa, and building those seem to have worked as the uploader complains about them: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303754104/upload_11913268_log.txt
<Sweet5hark> so ... how do I get launchpad to both build those and not get upset about uploading them?
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: You've somehow managed to cause your build to emit those as debs (Debian-style) rather than as ddebs (Ubuntu-style).  Are you overriding dh_strip maybe, or something in that area?
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: well its libreoffice with a 3000 line rules file, so no simple "overriding dh_strip", but lots of manual calls to dh_strip ...
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: see e.g. https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/rules?h=ubuntu-zesty-5.3&id=319cb7ddf857b333eda674c2dfa3933589c3a4ef#n2984
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: I suspect it isn't sensible for me to attempt to debug that debian/rules.  But the effect of that checkbox in LP is (a) to add "Build-Debug-Symbols: yes" to /CurrentlyBuilding (b) (as of more recently, and intended to replace (a) eventually) to refrain from setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noautodbgsym
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: These have an effect on the diverted dh_strip installed by pkg-create-dbgsym.
<cjwatson> So it must have something to do with all that ...
<ShinyCyril> Hi there, I'm being locked out by the Ubuntu SSO service and Canonical support are not contacting me back. Can anyone point me somewhere for support?
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: is there a concise lists of how "emit those as debs (Debian-style) rather than as ddebs (Ubuntu-style)" differs and why?
<cjwatson> ShinyCyril: #canonical-sysadmin on this server may be able to help
<ShinyCyril> cjwatson: Thank you, I will try there :)
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: er well the extension is .deb rather than .ddeb
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: heh, thats all?
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: Ubuntu implemented this first and then Debian did it a slightly different way; we haven't adjusted as yet (and may not) because it's pretty awkward to do so in Launchpad
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: I may be missing some subtle detail, but at this level I think so
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: I believe this is mostly handled by pkg-create-dbgsym, with a bit of code in the Ubuntu debhelper patch to turn off the Debian behaviour
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: hmm, to test that hypothesis would it make sense to add a "for f in `find debian -name '*dbgsym*.deb'`; do mv $f ${f/.deb/.ddeb}; done" after the dh_strips to see if it makes the nagging go away?
<cjwatson> Err
<cjwatson> That will probably lead to confusion because the wholewrong thing will be in debian/files
<cjwatson> I think you need to rummage through the build log for where it the debs get created
<cjwatson> sorry for typos, lag
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: hmm in the build log I find: dpkg-deb: building package 'libreoffice-core-dbgsym' in '../libreoffice-core-dbgsym_5.3.0~rc2-2ubuntu1~zesty2_amd64.ddeb' etc.
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: thats Ubuntu style, right? so maybe this already build (Ubuntu-style) ddebs. But for some reason _also_ builds Debian-style debs.
<cjwatson> Sounds like it
<nacc> is it possible to use a LP group's mailing list as the primary contact address for a LP user (a bot user)? It seems like the ML is filtering out the confirmation e-mail, possibly?
<dobey> i don't think it is
<dobey> (feasible to do, that is)
<dobey> no idea about filtering
<nacc> dobey: ok, thanks!
<sergio-br2> seems lp is unstable
<dobey> seems fine here
<nacc> here as well
<nacc> fine, that is
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303871540/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.libretro-stella_3.9.3-r201701251733-cdbc9cc-9~ubuntu14.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> i'll just try to build again
<dobey> oh, that's not lp being unstable
<sergio-br2> repositories
<dobey> there's some maintenance going on right now that affects firewall
<sergio-br2> humm
<dobey> oh no, that announcement is for maintenance next week
<dobey> so not that. but does seem like a temporary issue with firewall there
<dobey> so yeah, try a rebuild
<cjwatson> I see it's built now
<sergio-br2> yup
<crass> so recipe builds do not respect version epoch?
<crass> I'm confused as to why this build is failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/ubuntu/update-manager/+recipebuild/1303483/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> you have put an epoch in if you want an epoch. epoch is not part of the upstream version
<crass> ok, I did that and got the above failure
<dobey> you need to change the -2 to -2.1 or -3 or something. 2~ < 2 in dpkg version comparisons
<crass> ah, yes, I see that error now, thanks
<mlankhorst> can someone bump the repository size on ubuntu-wine/ppa? itś' s 1.5G over its limit already
<wgrant> mlankhorst: Done.
#launchpad 2017-01-26
<mlankhorst> wgrant: thank you :)
<scootergrisen> How do i download all the po files from https://translations.launchpad.net/linuxmint/latest/+lang/da in a smart way?
<scootergrisen> I don't want to request to download each file, then wait for e-mails and open like 20 e-mail with links to download the files.
<sergio-br2> git-commit variable is  git rev-parse --short=7 HEAD
<sergio-br2> right?
<sergio-br2> is it explicit 7 characters? git 2.10/2.11 changes default from 7 to something that depends on the number of objects in the repository
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, you that? ^
<sergio-br2> * you know that
<cjwatson> We call --short, so it'll (perhaps unfortunately) depend on the version of git
<cjwatson>         return self.branch.git_output(
<cjwatson>             "rev-parse", "--short", self.commit).rstrip("\n")
<cjwatson> you can't use that for version ordering anyway - it can only be informational - so it doesn't matter too much
<sergio-br2> I need hash match exactly between launchpad build and others builds
<cjwatson> what else implements source package generation using recipes?
<sergio-br2> some emulators rely in the git hash for netplay stuff
<sergio-br2> dolphin devs use hash in their builds
<sergio-br2> then i need to match it on launchpad
<cjwatson> why are you doing that by parsing it out of the package version?  that's extremely baroque
<sergio-br2> 5.0+git-r201701261747-0a07df1-23~ubuntu16.04.1
<sergio-br2> are there any problem with that?
<cjwatson> it's very strange to pick out a hash from that and then use it to control the behaviour of the software
<cjwatson> surely there's some other way you can embed the hash
<sergio-br2> also, it's the only way I found, getting from the version, since tarball does not have the git stuff
<cjwatson> we could perhaps add a git-commit-long substitution variable that doesn't truncate?
<cjwatson> or git-commit-full or whatever
<sergio-br2> urgh, then the version will be very big
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> or we could explicitly force it to be --short=7
<sergio-br2> yup
<cjwatson> a bit odd, but it would match the docs and match bzr-builder ...
<cjwatson> (for bzr recipes based on git-to-bzr imports, git-commit is always the first 7)
<cjwatson> file a bug on git-build-recipe?
<scootergrisen> How do i download all the po files from https://translations.launchpad.net/linuxmint/latest/+lang/da in a smart way?
<cjwatson> I don't know of a sensible way, unfortunately, but my knowledge of the Translations component is a bit sparse.
<cjwatson> We should probably add an export-tarball function there just as we have for packages.
<dobey> if it's importing from a branch that's hosted on lp, you can configure translations to export back directly into the branch, and lp will automatically commit po files into the project
<cjwatson> dobey: they're asking for an efficient way to do this for lots of packages but a single language
<dobey> but if it's a branch import, that won't work; you'd need to make a separate branch just for translations and use it as an intermediary, copying the pot file and po files out, when needed
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> not just one branch
<dobey> i guess would need to do langpack building magic like ubuntu does
<cjwatson> it's sort of like a language pack, but different audience
<dobey> not sure if there is a sensible wa to do that though
<dobey> right
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, filled
<sergio-br2> #1659624
<cjwatson> it would also be terribly slow if the DistroSeriesLanguage was more like Ubuntu-sized than Mint-sized
<cjwatson> thanks
<sergio-br2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-build-recipe/+bug/1659624
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659624 in git-build-recipe (Ubuntu) "git-commit should be explicitly --short=7" [Undecided,New]
<scootergrisen> How can i delete a string suggestion?
<scootergrisen> The person reviewing don't want to review my suggestions so i just want to delete them.
#launchpad 2017-01-27
<yalopov> hi guys
<yalopov> i need help
<yalopov> why launchpad ppa is so fucking slow?
<yalopov> i don't know what do to
<yalopov> pinging to http://ppa.launchpad.net shows normal latency
<yalopov> like 190 ms
<yalopov> but using httping shows like 450-500ms
<sergio-br2> I have something like that: https://hastebin.com/fatirihani.scala
<sergio-br2> I'm pretty sure Break/Replace is right in the package B
<sergio-br2> even with that, it's still breaking the system.
<sergio-br2> apt is installing B without purging first old A
<StevenK> Breaks/Conflicts ?
<StevenK> Replaces is for file level moves between packages
<sergio-br2> well, it's what I got from https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
<sergio-br2> My case is #8
<sergio-br2> Replaces: dolphin-emu-master (<< 5.0+git-r201701262047)
<sergio-br2> do I need the full number ? there's a git hash and packaging:revno after, like  -abc123f-20~
<daker> cjwatson: hi, can you deactivate this person https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1659748
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659748 in LoCo Team Portal "##### Gmail Technical Support ###Phone Number ###+1-888-336-9082 Gmail technical support :::::" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> daker: done
<daker> cjwatson: thanks!
<sigmavirus> I get timeout errors trying to change the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/glance-store/+bug/1517839 or trying to mark it as no longer affecting one of the projects.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1517839 in tacker "Make CONF.set_override with parameter enforce_type=True by default" [Undecided,In progress]
<sigmavirus> The last error id I have is OOPS-59051dd5dd8f352e52cc1ebdca0851df
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-59051dd5dd8f352e52cc1ebdca0851df
#launchpad 2017-01-28
<qengho> What does it mean when a PPA build fails to build and shows no log?
<qengho> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/11932902
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> I went to some issue like this: https://hastebin.com/fatirihani.scala
<sergio-br2> the first case is not work
<sergio-br2> I'm getting broken package in the system, when dpkg is installing B it's not purging first A
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: some Ubuntu channel would be better suited for packaging questions - I think maybe #ubuntu-packaging exists?
<cjwatson> (though FWIW your suggested workaround is unambiguously wrong - Breaks/Replaces should do the trick on its own for a simple file move and if it doesn't then something else is going on)
<sergio-br2> didn't know such channel exist
<clivejo> cjwatson: are you about?
<cjwatson> sort of but might be called away at any moment, so can you be quick?
<clivejo> no problem, think I may know whats wrong
<Adri2000> hello
<Adri2000> spam report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ejabberd/+bug/1659973
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659973 in ejabberd (Ubuntu) "\\don't give up\\GBPublishing*****1877-224-0561++ Quickbooks Number Quickbooks Customer care Phone Number" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Adri2000: gone, thanks
#launchpad 2017-01-29
<scootergrisen> Can someone help me with lanuchpad. I'm sure i suggested som string changes but now they seem to have been remove. How can i find them again?
#launchpad 2018-01-22
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm capacity limited, and non-{x86,arm} builds temporarily suspended | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<szxzx> running into an issue trying to backport a couple of packages to xenial – "Depends: debhelper (>= 9) but it is not going to be installed" – even though I've enabled xenial-backports on the PPA and it seems to have a newer version (https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-backports/debhelper). any help would be appreciated!
<cjwatson> That means that your PPA or its dependencies have something that makes the newer debhelper version uninstallable
<cjwatson> Baseline xenial has debhelper >= 9 anyway
<cjwatson> ("is not going to be installed" is apt's way of saying "I tried the requested version and it was available but its dependencies weren't satisfiable in combination with everything else you asked for"
<cjwatson> )
<szxzx> cjwatson: I see, how would I go about debugging it? is there anything that could help in the build log, or would I need to build it locally?
<cjwatson> szxzx: I usually find "chdist" (in ubuntu-dev-tools) helpful - lets you set up a lightweight apt environment matching what your PPA is building with, and then you can try "chdist apt-get name-of-environment build-dep your-source-package-name"
<cjwatson> see if that reproduces it, then convert it into a similar apt-get install line, and then you can add packages to that to force apt to eventually give you a more helpful message
<cjwatson> if you can't figure it out then point me at the build and I can see if I can
<kyrofa> Hey, do we have arm back? I'm starting to get emails about build failures again
<nacc> kyrofa: see /topic
<kyrofa> nacc, ah, thank you. So easy to miss those when you have a bouncer
<nacc> kyrofa: :)
<cjwatson> The queues are still draining, but they should only take another day or so now
<szxzx> cjwatson: installing debhelper in chdist fails with "dpkg: dependency problems prevent processing triggers for systemd: systemd depends on libsystemd0 (= 229-4ubuntu21); however: Version of libsystemd0:amd64 on system is 229-4ubuntu4." – would appreciate help deciphering!
<cjwatson> szxzx: um, I perhaps should have said, you aren't meant to actually continue with the install
<cjwatson> szxzx: just purely running apt's dependency checks and then saying no.  you'll need to revert any installations that happened
<szxzx> sorry, using webchat and it timed out and cleared the logs... had to improvise from memory :)
<cjwatson> szxzx: so this will have actually installed stuff on your dev system, which was not at all the intent of my recommendation :)
<cjwatson> szxzx: could you point me at the failing build, please?
<szxzx> cjwatson: no worries, running in a throwaway docker container
<szxzx> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~szxzx/+archive/ubuntu/caffe/+build/14255673
<cjwatson> szxzx: OK, so xenial-backports isn't relevant here because this PPA has debhelper in it directly.  Did you have to copy that in for some other package?
<cjwatson> szxzx: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26438883/ shows the problem - the version of debhelper you have in your PPA depends on other things that aren't available
<cjwatson> (slightly mangled paste on line 6, sorry)
<szxzx> cjwatson: nope, I'll go ahead and remove backports
<cjwatson> szxzx: that won't do anything
<cjwatson> szxzx: it's not about whether you have backports enabled; it's the fact that you have an uninstallable version of debhelper *in your PPA*
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~szxzx/+archive/ubuntu/caffe/+packages
<szxzx> cjwatson: yeah, just replying to your first comment asking about backports. I realize that's not what's causing the issue
<cjwatson> backports may make a difference down the line, I don't know, but it's not the problem here
<cjwatson> OK
<szxzx> cjwatson: so if I just delete debhelper from my PPA that would be a good start, right? started this last week and I can't remember why I added it TBH
<cjwatson> szxzx: Right, if you don't know then that's probably a reasonable response.  If you do need to put it back then you'll need to make sure that those of its dependencies that aren't in xenial{,-security,-updates} are also included
<cjwatson> szxzx: (you'll need to wait for a PPA publisher cycle before retrying the build - make sure debhelper actually disappears from the PPA)
<szxzx> cjwatson: ok, now I see why I added debhelper in the first place. the actual package I was trying to build wants debhelper >= 10, and at that point I wasn't aware that it exists in backports
<milki> hi, im getting a 503 from the 1.0 api saying its being upgrade?
<milki> is there a different api i should be using?
<milki> cjwatson: hi
<milki> cjwatson: i see in the logs you helped someone earlier today
<nacc> milki: which api?
<milki> nacc: im hitting https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0
<nacc> milki: hrm, that does not 503 for me
<milki> hm
<milki> ok
<nacc> milki: that url itself 503s for you?
<nacc> milki: in a browser, e.g
<milki> so maybe the rest of the url is wrong now
<milki> yeah
<milki> https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries\&status=Published\&distro_arch_series=https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/trusty/amd64\&binary_package_name=git\&exact_match=true
<milki> is the original url
<milki> so... im going to munge that and see what im getting wrong now
<nacc> milki: yeah that also errors for me so it's somethig in the suffix
<milki> cjwatson: nvm, nacc helped me out
<milki> aha
<milki> dropping staging worked
<milki> >.>
<milki> api.launchpad.net
<milki> nacc: thanks for rubber ducking with me
<nacc> milki: np :)
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> any help with this error? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/354303990/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.playuver_0.18.1-1-201801221931~ubuntu18.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<nacc> jfmcarreira: do those files exist?
<jfmcarreira> nacc: it shows "-- Installing: /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libPlaYUVerLib.so"
<jfmcarreira> nacc: this is a app that i am trying to split into different  pkgs
<jfmcarreira> without luck
<jfmcarreira> nacc: i trying to run debuild -us -uc -b and it worked on a ubuntu machine
<nacc> jfmcarreira: do you have a link to the srcpkg?
<cjwatson> milki: right, staging's weekly restore from the production DB hit a snag so it's down at the moment
<milki> o, its related. ok
<milki> thanks for the update
<cjwatson> nacc: note that I pointed jfmcarreira at https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#CMake (specifically the include(GNUInstallDirs) stuff) a few days ago for a similar problem.  Perhaps somebody with more time can work through the details of that with them
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: I implemented it the way the link pointed out
<jfmcarreira> nacc: what you mean by srcpkg? source code?
<cjwatson> jfmcarreira: OK, you didn't actually say that, you just repeated a very similar-looking question a while later, so it was hard to tell
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks
<nacc> jfmcarreira: a source package is the ... source that builds binary packages :)
<nacc> jfmcarreira: if you have a link, i can try and see what's going wrong
<jfmcarreira> nacc: let me do another test and I found out that I was not building the code after changes that cjwatson recommended
<cjwatson> nacc: FWIW a handy trick (and it's way too opaque) is that you can try the number after PACKAGEBUILD- in the log and tack it onto the end of https://launchpad.net/builders/+build/
<cjwatson> which then redirects to https://launchpad.net/~jfmcarreira/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/14262379
<jfmcarreira> nacc: this output comes from launchapad recipes so idk where I can find the srcpkg
<nacc> jfmcarreira: well, i mean you must be building something yourself, right? ... what are you building, basically :)
<nacc> cjwatson: ah thanks!
<nacc> cjwatson: never knew that, but that is very helpful!
<cjwatson> I'd rather that build logs just had a link to the build, but never got round to that ...
<nacc> yeah there are a few links like that (relatively well-defined) that would be nice to have
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: nacc trying to build again with the latest code
<cjwatson> hmm, GNUInstallDirs is supposed to set CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR to have ${CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE} at the end of it if it's set, but it's not obvious that it's doing so
<cjwatson> might be worth cranking up cmake's debug output to see exactly what variables are being set
<cjwatson> might also be worth seeing if there are any ordering requirements on when GNUInstallDirs is included - maybe it needs to come after some kind of compiler-detection code in the CMakeLists?
<kugel> Hello. I can't log in to launchpad. I get a server error after passing ubuntu one login
<cjwatson> kugel: do you get an OOPS ID?
<cjwatson> kugel: (are you seeing what I wrote?  this is the third time I've replied to you)
<kugel> cjwatson:  (Error ID: OOPS-0cf2cb01ee21acc5364a0ab6258bfa2a)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0cf2cb01ee21acc5364a0ab6258bfa2a
<kugel> cjwatson: hm, looks like irssi's awayproxy didn't notify me
<cjwatson> kugel: fix on its way, try again in a few minutes
<kugel> cjwatson: thanks, good now. was this problem specific to my account?
<cjwatson> kugel: yes and no; https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> we'd imported a comment on some bugzilla or other from your email address in 2014
<cjwatson> so there was a sort of placeholder record that conflicted
<kugel> alright. thank you anyway
 * cjwatson taps fingers waiting for the cron job to run
<kugel> so now I can post on the glibc bug that's bugging me hard
<cjwatson> kugel: there we go, should work now
<kugel> I'm talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1732550, it affects me on two systems. Is there anything I can do to bump it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1732550 in glibc (Ubuntu) "linux ttyname{_r}: Don't bail prematurely [BZ #22145]" [Undecided,New]
<kugel> it's fixed upstream long ago, and should be backported into 2.26
<kugel> kugel-e-merged was merged into my account? Never heard about kugel-e-merged
<nacc> kugel: the bug question should be somewhere else (it's not really a LP question)
<nacc> kugel: e.g, ubuntu-devel, or probably the lxd-relevant channel
<cjwatson> kugel: "kugel-e" was the autocreated placeholder I mentioned earlier, and it got a "-merged" suffix a few minutes ago when it was merged
<kugel> ah, ok
<cjwatson> (merging was how we gave control of that email address to your account)
<kugel> so, I would expect my account details list two email addresses, but it's still just the one I use to log in
<cjwatson> why would you expect that?
<kugel> cjwatson: because I misread your comment (I read other email address)
<kugel> nevermind
<cjwatson> ok :)
<szxzx> hi there, I have an issue with backportpackage repeatedly timing out uploading a large-ish file. (my connection is solid AFAIK.) is there any way to retry/resume the upload without restarting the whole process?
<jfmcarreira> still the same error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/354313578/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.playuver_0.18.1-1-201801222211~ubuntu18.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
#launchpad 2018-01-23
<szxzx> hi there, dput keeps timing out on a large upload – any alternatives? something that would let me resume?
<vila> Hi there !
<vila> https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ is down ?
<rbasak> I updated (rebased) a branch https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+ref/create-dsc-on-first-use, but the MP against it (currently Work in progress) seems to have no sign of the update. Is this expected?
<rbasak> Hold on, my mistake
<rbasak> It seems updated now.
 * rbasak wonders if he failed to refresh earlier or if his re-push kicked something
<cpaelzer> hi, can I request to get https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3108 whitelisted on the builders atm for s390x and ppc
<cpaelzer> there is so much new for them that I need to prep, even spectre changes
<cpaelzer> I'm find not yet going into actual bionic - I'm far from ready anyway - but s390x&ppc builds are a thing I need more sooner than later
<cpaelzer> so can such be requested, if so where?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: You may not, because we lifted the restrictions on powerpc, ppc64el and s390x five minutes ago
<wgrant> :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm capacity limited | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cpaelzer> wgrant: I see a pattern, whenever I ask for those you say it is done
<cpaelzer> maybe I shold ask more
<wgrant> cpaelzer: Heh, quite.
<acheronuk> \o/ thanks to all
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<jfmcarreira> when I try to build a recipe to create a pkg for a specific ppa will it use the pkgs already in the ppa? e.g., dependencies
<hloeung> jfmcarreira: I believe so
<hloeung> in fact, I know so. I know of a few PPAs that uses this to upload specific dependencies for building
<nacc> jfmcarreira: keeping mind you need to make sure the are built first, but yeah
<jfmcarreira> nacc: What you mean?
<jfmcarreira> I am trying to fix the problem with debhelper version in Xenial so I copied the version from ubuntu backports to my paa
<jfmcarreira> ppa*
<nacc> jfmcarreira: the binary package you nened needs to be done building in your ppa before you trigger its dependencies
<hloeung> you can also include ubuntu backports if that's what you're after
#launchpad 2018-01-24
<jeremy31> more spam on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ricotz> cjwatson, hello, sorry to bother you again, could you bump the size of this ppa to 32gb? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you!
#launchpad 2018-01-25
<acheronuk> hi, are we likely to get any increased capacity back with the builders this week or the weekend?
<cjwatson> [6~No
<cjwatson> Except for maybe working out the current unreliability issues with resets on lcy01
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. at least I know and can plan for doing other stuff
#launchpad 2018-01-26
<alexp> Hello everybody. I am aware of the recent build farm issues, but we have a build stuck for a couple of days now. It is not urgent, so we can live with this for now. Still, is there a page somewhere to monitor how deep the build queue is? It would help us getting an idea about the timelines of these builds.
<alexp> I'll answer myself, https://launchpad.net/builders. Have a nice day everybody.
<patdk-lap> when will launchpad get fixed? my packages have been bouncing between 2 to 6 hours, for the last 20hours
<cjwatson> patdk-lap: It's not currently particularly broken (aside from not having Spectre-mitigation microcode for a chunk of our x86 farm, which is in the hands of Intel and AMD), just a longish queue.  I can score up individual builds if they're urgent.
<cjwatson> Your build times keep jumping up because new builds arrive with a higher score and jump the queue.
<cjwatson> Which happens when we can't quite service the rate of incoming builds quickly enough.
<patdk-lap> ya, just attempting to get this dovecot cve patched, but ppa's are kindof low priority so they take awhile
<patdk-lap> I don't mind 12hour waits, but 24 is heh
<patdk-lap> times like this I should just buildup my own internal systems to do it, but it is a lot of overhead
<cjwatson> patdk-lap: like I say, happy to score up things people are actually waiting for; just need to know the build URLs
<patdk-lap> https://launchpad.net/~patrickdk/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages
<patdk-lap> just waiting on the amd64's
<cjwatson> patdk-lap: all building now
<patdk-lap> nice :)
<patdk-lap> once I test them and verify, I'll copy don't rebuild to production repo
<patdk-lap> that shouldn't cause a wait again so all should be good
<cjwatson> indeed
<patdk-lap> think the only other time I had this issue was during an lts release
<patdk-lap> if it wasn't for that auth memleak cve issue I wouldn't really mind at all
<cjwatson> Yes, pre-Spectre we hadn't had much of a queue for a while.
<patdk-lap> ah ya, I didn't think of that, wonder how much the builders slowed down from their patches
<patdk-lap> looks good, a new unit test failed for xenial, but otherwise fine, xenial can wait
<doublehp> in short, I can reach https://login.ubuntu.com/ and i am said to be logged in, but when I visit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtasn1-6/+filebug/4ffd812c-02c3-11e8-9dd0-d485646cd9a4? i get "Oops!                    Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.                             We’ve recorded what happened,           and we’ll fix it as soon as possible.           Apologies for the inconvenience.                    
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjwatson> doublehp: Hopefully you got an OOPS ID?  If so, please quote it
<doublehp> cjwatson: ... was my line trunckated ?
<doublehp> (Error ID:           OOPS-99109a4ff4a3fe6a44f99c058fff1690)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-99109a4ff4a3fe6a44f99c058fff1690
<cjwatson> Apparently so
<cjwatson> OK, just a minute
<cjwatson> doublehp: fixed now, sorry about that.  you ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242 due to an old comment from your email address that we imported from another bug tracker.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<doublehp> cjwatson: i will eat soon; i will be back in 30-45mn; I will go to bed in 90-120mn - after I left, either send me a memo via memoserv, or an email benoit@demaine.info
<cjwatson> doublehp: uh, there should be nothing more to do, just try the login again
<doublehp> ok ...
<cjwatson> like I say your account should be fixed now
<doublehp> first time i use that site, got bugs ... will i receive email notifications when people update my report ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<doublehp> thanks, bye
<cjwatson> np
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> what is the version of debhelper available on xenial?
<nacc> !info debhelper xenial
<ubot5> debhelper (source: debhelper): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 9.20160115ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 721 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<nacc> jfmcarreira: there is also a more recent one in xenial-backports
<jfmcarreira> nacc: i have debhelper (>= 9.0.0), and it is not being installed
<nacc> jfmcarreira: where? do you have logs
<nacc> jfmcarreira: it might mean you have other deps that break it
<jfmcarreira> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/354633756/buildlog.txt.gz
<jfmcarreira> nacc: as in the past I wanted version 10 I copied from backports to my ppa. but it should not be a problem. it could also use version 10
<nacc> jfmcarreira: have you tried to reproduce it in a chdist?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: or build it locally to see?
<jfmcarreira> debuild -uc -us -b??
<nacc> jfmcarreira: with -backports enabled, presumably
<nacc> i'd use an sbuild or a lxd to do it
<jfmcarreira> whats the command to auto download source?
<jfmcarreira> trying to use sbuild
<nacc> jfmcarreira: how do you mean?
<jfmcarreira> the comand to download the source based on info on debian folder
<nacc> jfmcarreira: if you have the debian folder, you have the source package already?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: sorry, i'm not following
<jfmcarreira> uscan
<jfmcarreira> i mean uscan
<jfmcarreira> fetch the source doe
<jfmcarreira> code*
<jfmcarreira> sbuild requires
<nacc> uscan and uupdate
<nacc> they get the orig tarballs
<jfmcarreira> nacc: yeah thats it. sbuild required it
<nacc> jfmcarreira: you can also just download the files from the ppa
<jfmcarreira> nacc: done.
<jfmcarreira> now i get an error with debuild: "dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/lib/libPlaYUVerLib.so*" (tried in "." and "debian/tmp")" with the pattern because it puts in usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libPlaYUVerLib.so*
<nacc> jfmcarreira: wasn't that the error you got before?
<jfmcarreira> yeah because before i had usr/lib/*/libPlaYUVerLib.so*
<jfmcarreira> and I removed the extra "/*"
<jfmcarreira> cant run sbuild
<jfmcarreira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26467048/
<nacc> jfmcarreira: how are you invoking it?
<jfmcarreira> sbuild only
<nacc> jfmcarreira: so you are in the source package directory?
<jfmcarreira> yeah and i ran uscan and it downloaded the source tar to the directory above
<nacc> jfmcarreira: sorry, i'm confused; have you used sbuild before?
<jfmcarreira> i ran uscan and then sbuild
<nacc> jfmcarreira: you need to give  it a source package directory. not the debian/ and not just the upstream
<jfmcarreira> first time using it
<nacc> jfmcarreira: yeah, that's not quite how you use it
<nacc> jfmcarreira: do you konw what a debian source package is?
<jfmcarreira> not really... it is a combination of source files and control files to describe the pkg and the build?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: right, basically, it's an upstream orig tarball(s), untarred, and a debian tarball (untarred)
<nacc> jfmcarreira: so you need to be in that untarred state to build it, or use the dsc
<jfmcarreira> i have this playuver-0.18.2.tar.gz and playuver_0.18.2-2.debian.tar.xz which were downloaded automatically from github.. at least the first
<jfmcarreira> this file is empty playuver_0.18.2-2.debian.tar.xz
<nacc> jfmcarreira: well, it certinaly shouldn't be empty
<jfmcarreira> how should  i fill it?
<jfmcarreira> i can run debuild to create a source package
<nacc> jfmcarreira: this might be more of a rathole than is nencessary
<nacc> jfmcarreira: if you can build a source package, pass that source pacakge to sbuild
<jfmcarreira> where should i be to build a src pkg?
<jfmcarreira> source folder? debian folder?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: you shulld be in the untarred source packages root directory
<jfmcarreira> with the debian folder?
<jfmcarreira> do i need to be in the src folder and have .orig above it?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: it's better to be specific here
<nacc> src might mean a directory called 'src' or you might mean 'source'
<jfmcarreira> i mean having the source code folder with a debian folder inside
<nacc> you should be in a directory containing the uncompressed orig tarball, a debian/ and the .orig tarball should be in the parent directory, in my experience
<jfmcarreira> now i tried inside the debian folder with the source in ../XXX.orig
<jfmcarreira> now it created the .changes, .build, .dsc
<jfmcarreira> what do i do with it?
<nacc> you should pass the .dsc to sbuild
<jfmcarreira> nacc: i do need to create a chroot right?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: yeah with mk-sbuild
<jfmcarreira> sbuild-createchroot --include=eatmydata,ccache,gnupg unstable /local/jcarreira.it/unstable-amd64-sbuild http://deb.debian.org/debian
<nacc> jfmcarreira: well, if you want to build a debian unstable one...
<nacc> jfmcarreira: but i thought you were building xenial?
<jfmcarreira>  i do
<jfmcarreira> xenial and bionic and other debian distro
<nacc> jfmcarreira: those are ubuntu
<nacc> jfmcarreira: not debian
<jfmcarreira> nacc: short term goal are ubuntu xenial and bionic cause are the ones i use in my research lab. but I wanted to deploy it to as much distros ass possible
<jfmcarreira> the xenial problem were raised becasue of the launchpad build recipes
<nacc> jfmcarreira: i don't have any context into what you are doing, but if this is an applilcation, why ont build a snap?
<jfmcarreira> nacc: why snap? why not debian packages? to be honest I am not big fan of snap
<nacc> jfmcarreira: because it avoids these issues? :)
<nacc> jfmcarreira: and debian packages only work on debia-based distros; snaps are cross-distro
<jfmcarreira> nacc: the issue here seems quiet stupid. it is a problem with a dependency which exists on xenial
<nacc> jfmcarreira: it's something else, most likely
<nacc> jfmcarreira: for whatever reason, due to other dependencies, most likely, you are not able to install debhelper whenn buildig your srcpkg
<nacc> jfmcarreira: but hey, in a snap you don't need debhelper at all
<jfmcarreira> nacc: based on that it makes sense to deploy a snap package. but i would like to be able to deploy debian pkgs for xenial and bionic (next LTS) as I need to have daily builds for it
<nacc> jfmcarreira: like i said, if this is an application, snaps feel like a natural fit, esp. if you aren't already committed to doing debs (i mean, you don't have a xeniall build yet)
<nacc> jfmcarreira: you cann do daily builds with sanps
<nacc> *snaps
<nacc> that's waht 'edge' is for
<jfmcarreira> nacc: i have xenial build for a long time. but in the past days i tried to split the pkgs into multiple apps and thats what raised problems
<nacc> jfmcarreira: oh i didn't know that
<nacc> jfmcarreira: sorry, i need to refocus on some other stuff before i eod
<nacc> jfmcarreira: but i'd seriously look at snaps. you'd then only have one versionn (well, 4 if you do all for tracks) to worry about everywhere
<cjwatson> 9
<cjwatson> oops, sorry
<jfmcarreira> nacc: ok thanks
#launchpad 2018-01-28
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant: Is it a pleasant surprise or a mistake that I can enable s390x in PPAs now? :)
<tsimonq2> And powerpc...
<pjdc> tsimonq2: they were deliberately unrestricted on 23 January
<tsimonq2> pjdc: \o.
<tsimonq2> *\o/
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
<acheronuk> :D
#launchpad 2019-01-21
<cjwatson> retorquere: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-copyPackages - you'll need to do some work to make sure that the package has been fully built and published before copying it forward, though
#launchpad 2019-01-22
<redarrow> I would like to verify DSA key ID C9DE75B5 but can't find it on the regular key servers. This is the key used for signing of intltool-0.51.0.tar.gz from https://launchpad.net/intltool/trunk/0.51.0
<cjwatson> We may not have it; there's no requirement that a project owner upload a public key before they upload project files signed by it
<cjwatson> (unlike PPAs)
<redarrow> aparrently the user who uploaded the file is offline (at least the nick is not on freenode)
<redarrow> what can I do to verify the archive?
<cjwatson> You could ask them by email if they can upload the key
<redarrow> cjwatson: I don't have access to my account right now... And the e-mail is locked.
<cjwatson> redarrow: you can find one in the ChangeLog file in the tarball
<cjwatson> which is hopefully still current
<redarrow> cjwatson: thanks for the hint
<rbasak> How would you verify even if you could download the key? Are you hoping you have a trust path to it? If it's not on keyservers, that seems unlikely.
<redarrow> rbasak: well verifying the signature of the archive with a key downloaded from an HTTPS website is better then nothing although far from good.
<cjwatson> Yeah, without a trust path it really only gives you transport integrity (and maybe trust-on-first-use for future signatures by the same key)
<rbasak> redarrow: but you downloaded the payload over HTTPS from the same site. If an attacker modified that, then you'd have to consider either the uploader's Launchpad credentials compromised, or Launchpad itself compromised. I don't see how getting the purported uploader's signing key from Launchpad defends against that. But sure, so long as you understand the implications ;)
<rbasak> TOFU is a good point though. I do that all the time for publishers who sign but don't provide any means to bootstrap trust.
<redarrow> rbasak: seems the key is available but the keyserver I choose is unavailable... pgp.mit.edu seems to have issues right now.
<bobdrad> I'm having trouble logging into https://ubuntuforums.org/, it says my e-mail is invalid, but it is not. This seems to be related to SSO, I have not logged in via SSO previously.
<bobdrad> I have used that e-mail with the forums for years now.
<bobdrad> But SSO does not like it, I suspect because it incorrectly identifies the domain as disposable.
<cjwatson> You'll need to ask #canonical-sysadmin, sorry
<cjwatson> Or rt@ubuntu.com
<bobdrad> cjwatson: thnx
#launchpad 2019-01-23
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/677371 expired, but it still looks like spam to me
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
#launchpad 2019-01-24
<joedborg> morning all, i'm having issues creating an MR
<joedborg> i can't seem be able to create an MR from https://code.launchpad.net/~joeborg/+git/graylog-snap/+ref/master/+register-merge into `~canonical-is-sa/graylog-snap/+git/graylog-snap`
<joedborg> I get `lp:~joeborg/+git/graylog-snap is not mergeable into this repository.`
<joedborg> any ideas?
<cjwatson> joedborg: You pushed your repository to lp:~joeborg/+git/graylog-snap when you should have pushed it to lp:~joeborg/graylog-snap.
<cjwatson> So it isn't in the same project as the upstream one.
<cjwatson> joedborg: You can move it in its "Change details" page by setting the Target field to the graylog-snap project, though you'll need to change any local remotes.
<joedborg> awesome, thanks cjwatson, i just re-pushed it with the corrected URL
<joedborg> now it's working
<cjwatson> Cool.
<epk> At what point should I be worried when my ppa packages still read "Pending publication"? 10 min? 20?
<acheronuk> epk: usually it's 10/20 mins, but where the publisher has lots do do can be longer ~1hr sometimes. even then, things tend to get there eventually.
<acheronuk> if a few hrs, then may indicate an issue, which is more likely to be general than just your PPA
#launchpad 2019-01-25
<epk> I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa from xenial to trusty and getting this error: commons-daemon 1.1.0-0ppa2 in xenial (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<epk> Do I need to make a second ppa?
<epk> https://launchpad.net/~epkugelmass/+archive/ubuntu/jsvc/+packages
<epk> my google foo was weak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/330711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 330711 in Launchpad itself ""same version already has published binaries in the destination archive" error when copying and rebuilding between series in a PPA" [Low,Triaged]
<kyrofa> My snap builds have been revoking the proxy token for a half hour now, is something wrong?
<kyrofa> There, finally done. Huh
#launchpad 2019-01-26
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compton-conf/0.14.0-0ubuntu2/+build/16322815 <-- this has been "uploading" for 15+ minutes.
<tsimonq2> It's not a big package.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Uploads from builders are processed serially, and there was a fair number of packages ahead of it in the queue (some of which were big).
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: It's been uploaded now.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
#launchpad 2020-01-20
<Nafallo> hi! I'm starting to think I have a couple of stuck builds. at least the logs haven't moved for a while now.
<Nafallo> let's shall see if cancelling and restarting works.
<cjwatson> Nafallo: don't do that please
<cjwatson> Nafallo: which builds are stuck?
<Nafallo> now it's stuck on cancelling. https://code.launchpad.net/~nafallo/+archive/ubuntu/magicalforest/+recipebuild/2483618 https://code.launchpad.net/~nafallo/+archive/ubuntu/magicalforest/+recipebuild/2483617
<cjwatson> Well yes, that's because cancelling is the wrong answer
<cjwatson> (The build had already finished, just not been gathered)
<Nafallo> ah, I see.
<cjwatson> Nafallo: It would have finished, but it's cancelled now
<Nafallo> cjwatson: thanks for fixing. what's the next step? starting again without the impatience? :-)
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> There's no retry for recipe builds because they're generally easy to dispatch again
<Nafallo> yeah. fair enough. I was hoping cancelling would just kill the process. sorry again.
<Nafallo> but without a process to be killed I can see how that would be difficult :-)
#launchpad 2020-01-21
<rbasak> If I give https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/752367 to ubuntutools.archive.UbuntuSourcePackage and use its pull method, it tries (based on my debugging) to fetch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/akonadi_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz but then raises:
<rbasak> ubuntutools.archive.DownloadError: File akonadi_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz could not be found
<rbasak> wget on that URL gives me a 303 to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/26538825/akonadi_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz that appears to work.
<rbasak> spphr.packageupload.sourceFileUrls() points straight to the launchpadlibrarian.net URL and appears to work.
<rbasak> Is the same bug that caused us to create a "pull overrides" mechanism in git ubuntu so that we could override particular specific URLs? I could add an entry for this one that I think would work, but I wanted to check it's not a new different issue.
<rbasak> I could investigate to see why ubuntutools.archive can't download from that URL but wget can.
<rbasak> But I thought I'd ask first as I think Colin might know the answer already?
<rbasak> Possibly it's the redirect? But why is akonadi 1.1.2 special, when the importer generally works for almost all other package publications?
<cjwatson> rbasak: UbuntuSourcePackage('akonadi', '1.1.2-1ubuntu1').pull() worked for me.  Could you give me some kind of reduced sample code that reproduces the problem?
<cjwatson> (UbuntuSourcePackage doesn't seem to take API URLs)
<cjwatson> The one thing I know about is that ubuntutools.archive.*SourcePackage would be slightly better off using the new +sourcefiles traversals, which avoid ambiguity in some cases.  But I'm not convinced that's relevant here
<cjwatson> (In particular it should only be relevant to the Debian import, not to Ubuntu)
<rbasak> Yes I'll try and reduce it to not use any gitubuntu bits
<rbasak> cjwatson: UbuntuSourcePackage('akonadi', '1.1.2-0ubuntu1~jaunty1').pull()
<rbasak> but
<rbasak> UbuntuSourcePackage('akonadi', '1.1.2-0ubuntu1').pull() fails for me
<rbasak> Maybe it's the version of ubuntutools
<rbasak> 0.161 on Bionic seems to fail
<rbasak> Using Python3
<cjwatson> Reproduced.  In meetings, will look a bit later
<rbasak> Thanks!
<cjwatson> "Error: Checksum for akonadi_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz does not match." is almost certainly more relevant than the "could not be found" lie
<cjwatson> rbasak: So in fact it is the thing I first thought of: somehow we've ended up with .orig mismatches between two different versions of akonadi in Ubuntu (presumably a historical bug).  In https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/archive-unambiguous-files-traversals/+merge/345118 I added a URL variation that lets us cope with this.  Would you mind trying the lightly-tested ...
<cjwatson> ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/npjZbpMFVD/ and seeing if that fixes things for you?
<cjwatson> rbasak: (akonadi 1.1.2-0ubuntu1~jaunty1 and 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 work with that.  1.1.2-0ubuntu1 fails because there was no such version of akonadi in Ubuntu.)
<rbasak> Thanks - I'll try that with my full failure scenario. It will take a while.
<cjwatson> I don't know what your "pull overrides" mechanism was in response to - it may have been the same thing.
<rbasak> An example is ipvsadm 1:1.24-2 - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/15550377/ipvsadm_1.24.orig.tar.gz
<rbasak> Where the - is some kind of None sentinel value for the dsc
<rbasak> Which I think means "when fetching ipvsadm 1:1.24-2 then use https://launchpadlibrarian.net/15550377/ipvsadm_1.24.orig.tar.gz instead of the normal route to get that file"
<cjwatson> rbasak: I think it's likely that you needed that because https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipvsadm/1.24-1 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipvsadm/1:1.24-2 have .orig.tar.gz files with the same filename but different contents.  The patch above would deal with that too.
<cjwatson> i.e. it's the same thing
<rbasak> OK thanks
<rbasak> What I might do then is confirm this patch fixes it, and if so retry the imports that we have the overrides for without the overrides. If it's good then we could drop the overrides
<cjwatson> If it works then I'll propose it as an MP to ubuntu-dev-tools
<rbasak> Sounds good
<cjwatson> I was a bit more pedantic about quoting as well, which could conceivably help in some cases
<rbasak> cjwatson: I'm struggling to test this in a useful way. git-ubuntu is bound to Xenial or Bionic because we distribute it as a snap. Until there's a Core 20. Your patch doesn't apply cleanly against Bionic's ubuntu-dev-tools. I tried backporting Focal's ubuntu-dev-tools but that led me to a debhelper rabbit hole.
<rbasak> Maybe we should land your patch if it fixes my reproducer case on Focal though? But you've already tested that presumably. I can double check if you like.
<rbasak> In the meantime I can use pull overrides for git ubuntu.
<rbasak> But it'd be nice to set things in motion so that one day we can drop them so I'm in favour of your change to ubuntu-dev-tools in principle certainly.
<rbasak> Or we could backport your patch properly to Bionic and either SRU or apply during git ubuntu's snap build.
<cjwatson> I tested it in-tree with python3 on bionic.  Backporting the whole package indeed isn't where I'd start.  Let me see if I can produce a targeted patch.
<rbasak> BTW, Bionic is just my git ubuntu testing environment
<rbasak> The actual runtime environment is more complicated. IIRC it's Core "16" based because Core 18 didn't exist at the time
<rbasak> Ah, and it's using 0.161 from a tarball
<cjwatson> Which is slightly pre-bionic
<cjwatson> Probably no particular reason, just timing?
<rbasak> Probably yes
<rbasak> I can probably bump that up to a tarball based on Focal (or a future Focal) quite easily.
<rbasak> I can test with your patch added to Focal's version and a "custom" tarball. I just have to build a snap to do it.
<cjwatson> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jmpMvmbNbM/ is an untested backport to bionic
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> Let me try that first. That should be quick.
<cjwatson> Seems not totally broken at least
<rbasak> I think that applies against /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntutools/archive.py on Bionic
<rbasak> Running a test import of akonadi now
<rbasak> 01/21/2020 15:20:14 - ERROR:stderr: pristine-tar: /home/ubuntu/git-ubuntu/akonadi/.git/git-ubuntu-cache/akonadi_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz does not match stored hash (expected 8c05a4f154fd41d6aa01145c58537f67dbe86a6666873cd58d765566167234f9, got 62fd42b603b8542b8cd1305d9140224b3f56445e93af6a9c1cfae1d4119d42a3)
<rbasak> I think that means it worked
<rbasak> (it's expected that the pristine-tar branch has an undefined orig tarball)
<rbasak> The imported completed successfully. Thanks!
<rbasak> I'm going to create an LP bug to track this so I can reference it from various places
<cjwatson> Cool, let me know the bug number and I'll attach it to MPs
<rbasak> cjwatson: for now, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/1860456; I'll write up details later.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1860456 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "ubuntutools.archive.UbuntuSourcePackage().pull() fails" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
#launchpad 2020-01-23
<ms123> Hello. Does anyone here have experience building golang applications? I just can't get the dependent packages to load.
#launchpad 2020-01-24
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/ansible  how do I get from there to the ppa?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ansible/ansible/ubuntu trusty main
<CarlFK> like, shouldn't I see a ppa link somewhere?
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~ansible  add a ~ ;)
<Eickmeyer> I'm not sure, but it looks like the builders may have stalled.
<Eickmeyer> Actually, yes. cjwatson, wgrant? No logs have updated for quite some time now. ^
<Eickmeyer> Looks like deej was able to take care of it.
